# waiting for ivf and struggling!



## mummy.wannabe

anyone thats had ivf or waiting for ivf will im sure know how im feeling.

ive had all tests done, im clear.
hubby has a very low sperm count, less than 1 mill.

today i just broke down, ive had an anxious feeling in my stomach allday and feeling very upset.
im waiting for the next hospital appointment to be told whats next really.
Im struggling now. I have everything ive dreamt for in my life.Got a lovely hubby, lovely big new home, great support from both sides of the family and just waiting for our life to be complete with a baby.

I know there is going to be plenty of harder times to come, but im ready for it to be my turn now x


----------



## SummerPearl

I know how you feel sweetie, it's a very anxious time, you don't know what to expect. If I had to sum it up it's like a rollercoaster of emotions, one minute your on a high and then on a low. I've been through it twice and my ovary failed to respond to the medication as I have low ovarian reserve, so I cannot have IVF again unless I use a donar egg.

I also have a very calm and patient husband, bought my own house at 24 years old dreamt of a having baby to complete my life. But 12 years later I am still waiting for the completion, all my brothers and sisters have children, same with sister in law and friends. I am the only one thats in waiting, it's been one long journey only I know how that feels.

My brother had his little one with IVF on the first attempt after 7 years of TTC. Stay positive and focused that will help you a lot. Try not too think too much about it as you know stress can play havoc with our minds and bodies. You need to be in the best of health when you go for IVF. Praying hard that your blessed on your first attempt. Good luck hun. X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks for the support.
You must have been so upset to be told you can't continue with ivf.
What's your next step? Are you having a doner egg?

I do feel glad that we've been tested early on in out ttc journey, as you say people are waiting 5 plus years with no success.
But then I worry that they will say we haven't waited long enough.

It's such a long process.
Were just waiting on the next hospital appt to come through x


----------



## Melbram

Hi mummy.wannabe

I know how you feel! :wacko: OH and I have been ttc for almost 2 years now. 9 months ago we were told by our GP that in light of OHs swimmers IVF was our only option and we were referred to Liverpool Womens Hospital. 9 months later and we are still no further :dohh: OH has had a further 2 SAs, ultrasound and more bloods done. We have appointment tomorrow with the FS so hopefully we will have some more direction and at least finally get on the actual waiting list!


Summerpearl - so sorry to hear things havent worked out for you!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's rubbish melbrum!

We haven't been told that hubby has to have more tests but I'm going to prepare myself for that coz it's not going to be as easy as letting us have the ivf now x


----------



## LizMcD

Mummy wannabe I know exactly how you feel too. We have been trying for a similar amount of time.

We are having iui at the moment but ivf will be the next step. Like you, we have the lovely house (4 beds that i want to fill!!) and we're happily married, all we need is a little bundle of joy to make our lives complete 

Im sure it will happen for us - the best things come to those who wait 

baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Melbram

Hi all

just an update from me - OH and I attended the male FS today and got OH 4th set of SAs - his count is down to 6mil but motility is up to 26% - he didnt say what the morph was so assume it was the same as last time which was around 7% I think!

we were given two options - to give me clomid and look at my tubes and give OH eastrogen tablets and see what happened in 6 months or so or straight to IVF. Considering OHs count was lowest it has been and we havent been given the option of IUI the chance of getting pregnant naturally in the next 6 months are not great and we really didnt want to be in the exact same position 6months+ so we opted for IVF as we have a better chance of pregnancy

all I need to do now is wait for my appointment to come through which shouldnt take long as there is no waiting list eek!


----------



## SummerPearl

mummy.wannabe said:


> Thanks for the support.
> You must have been so upset to be told you can't continue with ivf.
> What's your next step? Are you having a doner egg?

Your very welcome, I always say that we can't take each others pain away but we sure can share it:hugs:

I was devastated and thought I will never be a mother, but living in hope as given me so much strength. I really don't care what the docs tell me anymore, far too many stories and miracles have happened to those who are in much worse situation than me.

Egg donar is out of the question as it's against my faith. I live for the next month :flower:

I'd like to suggest something before you go for IVF, a few sessions of acupuncture can calm your insides and relax your state of mind and body. :hugs:



Melbram said:


> Summerpearl - so sorry to hear things havent worked out for you!

Thank You Melbram- so far it's not been good but my heart says that luck is not too far off. How are things with you sweetie ? :flower:



LizMcD said:


> We are having iui at the moment but ivf will be the next step. Like you, we have the lovely house (4 beds that i want to fill!!) and we're happily married, all we need is a little bundle of joy to make our lives complete
> 
> Im sure it will happen for us - the best things come to those who wait
> 
> baby dust to you all xx

Best of luck with the IUI and I hope you get TWINS so that at least 2 rooms can be filled :hugs::flower:

Waiting game is the hardest but well worth the wait when we our bundle of joys are handed over to us :hugs:




Melbram said:


> we opted for IVF as we have a better chance of pregnancy, all I need to do now is wait for my appointment to come through which shouldnt take long as there is no waiting list eek!

Well done hun, thats the better choices of the two, I pray from the bottom of my heart that everything works out for you. No waiting list, what more can you ask for :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

LizMcD said:


> Mummy wannabe I know exactly how you feel too. We have been trying for a similar amount of time.
> 
> We are having iui at the moment but ivf will be the next step. Like you, we have the lovely house (4 beds that i want to fill!!) and we're happily married, all we need is a little bundle of joy to make our lives complete
> 
> Im sure it will happen for us - the best things come to those who wait
> 
> baby dust to you all xx

Hope it all goes ok for you.im just hoping things can be done quickly for us x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Melbram said:


> Hi all
> 
> just an update from me - OH and I attended the male FS today and got OH 4th set of SAs - his count is down to 6mil but motility is up to 26% - he didnt say what the morph was so assume it was the same as last time which was around 7% I think!
> 
> we were given two options - to give me clomid and look at my tubes and give OH eastrogen tablets and see what happened in 6 months or so or straight to IVF. Considering OHs count was lowest it has been and we havent been given the option of IUI the chance of getting pregnant naturally in the next 6 months are not great and we really didnt want to be in the exact same position 6months+ so we opted for IVF as we have a better chance of pregnancy
> 
> all I need to do now is wait for my appointment to come through which shouldnt take long as there is no waiting list eek!

Wow no waiting list!! God that's brilliant! Yes take the ivf and you'll have a baby in no time. If you had to wait 6 months and didn't conceive naturally you'd be waiting a lot longer x

My hubby had another SA and there still really low! 1 mil, there's no hope of us falling naturally, really hope there's not too much of a waiting list for us either x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Summer pearl you seem such a strong lady! I'm not sure I'd be as positive as you.
Would you adopt? 

How old is everyone? The doctors say coz of my age ivf would be good and the egg should take well, I'm 26, 27 in July x


----------



## Melbram

I hope you get your appointment through soon mummy wannaby!

Im 24 (25 in July) and OH is 29 (30 in May) - ttc 22 months


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Me 2. I'm feeling very depressed about it all at the mo x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, may i join in? i also had the same horrible news a fortnight ago - DH has very low sperm count 1million. after ttc for 12 months every month is a struggle while i have watched all my friends and family being pregnant and have their babies. i try to keep a positive front but boy its hard!!!!

i too have a nice 4 bedroom home but so far i have to wait. 
The FS has only suggested one option ICSI due to MF and my age (34).

GL ladies and i wish you all the best during your journey


----------



## Melbram

Hi Aleja

Welcome to the waiting game :wacko: I think the waiting for appointments bit is the worst part! Im so impatient just want to get on with everything now.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi aleja
It's nice to talk to women in the same situation.

I'm very depressed this week. Were on our 19th month and ive been an emotional wreck all week, since Saturday I've cried everyday.
Hubby is feeling really guilty and I'm making him upset coz I can't stop crying.
I just can't help it.
Everything is setting me off.
I cant wait for the hospital appt to come through.

He did another test it has come back with the same results, less than 1 mill x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
i agree - my life has become one big long waiting period now...from one appt to the next

mummywannabe, i am so sorry to hear you are feeling depressed. it really is hard to get out of mindframe of feeling hopeless and trying not to blame our partners but you are still young and your FS is right - that your age is a great factor for ivf success. it probably won't make you feel better right now but when you get your mojo back it will be one of the things that will help you get your little baby:flower:


----------



## Melbram

Just a quick update from me - I received the NHS funding application yesterday - so that's all completed and been sent back. Just hppe they deal with it asap so we can finally get things moving!

mummywannabe - hope you are feeling a little bit better now. It is a shock at first and I was the same as you and kept putting my foot in it and make OH feel bad! At the end of the day it doesnt matter whether its a male or female factor its a journey you go through together x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow congrats on the Nhs funding.
What sort of stuff do they ask you?

I'm feeling a lot better at the mo, having a new kitchen put in so think its taking my mind off things a bit x


----------



## Melbram

The main questions they will look at is whether you have been ttc for 2 or more years and whether a fetility problem has been diagnosed - they also asked how long OH and I had been living together?


----------



## CanadianMaple

I totally get it. :( I hope your time comes soon.

We just found out DH has low testosterone and testicular failure. But they are making us wait for genetic results before we can even talk to the urologist. Once those results are in, it could take another 4 weeks to see him. DH is 43 so our precious time is ticking away. I'm really struggling, especially if we find out after all of this that we have no chance.


----------



## aleja

hi CanadianMaple sorry to hear about your Dh's medical condition. It is hard enough enough dealing with the reality of male factor issues but the waiting game makes it so much worse. it seems particularly cruel to wait a further four weeks to see the specialist...GL and hopefully you will get some ok news x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi Canadian maple.

Sorry to hear about hubby, it's hard isn't it!
We still don't know why hubby has such a low sperm count, but I'd rather they not find out if there going to make us wait even longer.

Still haven't received my hospital letter! Getting annoyed now, should have been called back aboit 15th feb. I rang Friday and no one got back to me, so rang again today Nd still waiting! X

Hope everyone else is ok? 
Hayley x


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Canadian Maple: sorry to hear your news! I hope the weeks fly by for you x

mummywannabe: which hospital are you with? I find letters take appx 6 weeks to come through

Saying that I had a call from the hospital today asking if I can go in on Wednesday! very short notice but I cant complaint! not too sure what the appointment is for but hey ho at least things are moving


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm going to the QE2 at Welwyn Garden City.

They said I should have my next appointment by end of feb, so still waiting and getting frustrated! They just drag it all out x


----------



## Melbram

Any news on the appointment mummywannabe?

I attended the hospital last Wednesday just an initial consultation - I will be attending PIE next Thursday...things are finally moving after 8 months of being referred for IVF


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So glad your moving on a bit, can't wait to find out when we are.
What's pie?

I've been ringing hospital for over a week now, I think 2. 
There's 4 numbers on the letter I got and no one has ever answered and I've been ringing a different times.
Finally got through this afternoon and the lady said I should have gone back mid feb but they've got lots of people to see and I will get my appt through soon, she said she will put down on the system that Im desperately waiting for 1.
Hayley x


----------



## Melbram

Glad you eventually got through - I know sometime you feel like they have forgotten about you - FX you get your appointment next week x 

PIE is the Patient Information Evenning - I think its like a talk on IVF to around 30 other couples on the waiting list. Once you've been to PIE everything should start moving quickly then


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Does the pie happen everywhere? Never heard of anyone mention it before x


----------



## Melbram

Not too sure Im with Liverpool Womens - I have heard about other hospitals having it but I guess different hospitals do have different procedures x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Suppose it makes sense coz the hospital don't have enough time to go through stuff with you so attending an evening would be good x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I finally got my hospital appointment come through, well they phoned as they had a cancellation. 
So really hope we are on for some progress.

How is everyone x


----------



## Melbram

Yey about time - when is the appointment?

I attended the Info Evening last Thursday it lasted about an hour and was really informative. Blood test appt on the 30th then all being well another consultation before getting started on next period. I have heard however it takes a few week from have the blood tests to have the consultation so probably looking at starting in May/June I would have thought


----------



## mummy.wannabe

This Wednesday, so really looking forward to that.

What's the bloods for? 

I know that time is flying but it seems long when your waiting for important things like this. Bet you can't wait!!! X


----------



## Melbram

Not long at all then really! Good luck I hope you get some answers and have some more direction. 

Bloods are to check imunity from rubella and HIV etc


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've already had all of that and so has hubby, doctor said it would speed things up but didn't know at what stage you would have to do it anyway.

Really looking forward to Wednesday! Will let you know x


----------



## Melbram

That's good then one less thing you will have to do! Iv had blood tests before but they were to check fertility and ovulation and not HIV and Rubella - dont know whey they dont do them all at the same time grrr!

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow


----------



## Melbram

How did the appointment go???


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey sorry been so busy, ripping out kitchen and new ones gone in, all exciting. For me anyway!

Well all good news!! She has put us forward to the hospital so in a few weeks we should be on the waiting list!!! Yay!! Will be going to hammersmith in London.
Can't wait to find out roughly what the waiting time is. 
We are finally moving on in our journey x 

What's next? What happens x


----------



## Melbram

Great News 

well we referred to the hospital last July - they wanted to do their own SA on OH etc and ultrasound on me and OH - OH only had ulstrasound because they thought he might have a varicocele then that came back all clear. The Urologist confirmed IVF was the way forward (even though we were told that back at our first appointment) and so the next appointment then was the info evenning we attended last week

It might be quicker for you if you have already had some tests done - what is your rason for IVF?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hubby has a sperm count of 1 million and I don't ovulate properly. My cycles are 40-50 days apart.

We have to book hubby an appointment with the urologist. He will ring his doctor on Monday and hopefully that won't take long

What did they do with your hubby when he went to urologist? 
X


----------



## Melbram

we are in a similar position then - my OH's count is now down to 6mil and I have irregular periods anything betwen 30-39 days

When he attended the urologist he examined OH and found he had a large vein in his testicle which he suspected was a varicocele and that's why he was sent for an ultrasound but got the all clear. When we went back to the urologist he referred us to the IVF team


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well we have already been referred to the ivf team already but the lady at hospital said they may not give us our 1st appt with them until we have been to the urologist.

I really hope he gets an appt quite quick so we won't be waiting longer.

What's your next step now? 
Your a few steps a head of us. You've had your PIE thing. 

How old are you and your hubby?
Have you been married long x 

We are both 26 and married 2 and 1/2 years.


----------



## Melbram

Next step now is Blood tests next week then consultantion after that then hopeful start on next cycle but by the time we get to the next consultation I think it will be May/June we will be starting so you may have caught up depending on waiting lists etc

Im 25 and OH is 30 - together 8 years - meant to be getting married next year but will be putting that on hold pending baby coming FX


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sorry I thought you said you were married. 
concentrate on the ivf and a wedding can come when your settled.

We've been together 10 years, and just want to make us complete.

It's a lot of waiting around isn't it. 

Have you been reading up on egg transfers and stuff.
At our age they say they won't transfer back 2 eggs coz we have more chances of twins, but women over 40 can have more.
Don't think it's fair. I'd love twins.
What about you? We will struggle to save to have another private ivf x


----------



## Melbram

I have been reading Zita West's book and realised I need to change my diet! Iv always been thin so eat what I want which has always been rubbish - so now on to wholemeal bread, 1 cup of tea a day and no chocolate etc!

At the beginning I wanted to transfer 2 - If you really push I think they will transfer two but against their advice and you will sign like a disclaimer. Due to the higher risk of miscarying etc I only want to transfer one now. My cousin and his partner had two transferred and she lost them both at appx 23 weeks - the little boy died first and infected the little girl who died 5 days later. I cant help but think had only one have been transferred she would still be pregnant her body couldnt cope the with weight of them both I guess


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ive heard so many good stories tho about 2 eggs transfered and with great success stories, we tend to only remember the bad stories. 
i know we dont have to decide now and it needs a lot of thinking but from the beginning ive always wanted 2 transfered as the chances of 1 taking is greater.
theres so much to decide on.

ive had to loose weight. ive lost a astone and a half so far. need to lose more but my bmi is fine to have ivf now. i gained nearly 3 stone whilst on my honeymoon and just after the wedding! nightmare ha but it was bloody good x


----------



## angel11

Hey hun. Wow I have been wondering where you were lurking so decided to search for you and stalk you. 

When are you guys planning to start ivf? Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Heyy your pregnant? Massive Congrats!! How are you?

I'm not sure when we will be starting ivf, really soon I Hope x


----------



## lyns148

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind if I join you here. I was so glad to come across this thread. We've been trying for 18 months now with no luck. We were referred to our local assisted conception unit last year because I was worried about me only to discover DH has a sperm count of less than 1 million and that there's very little chance of us conceiving naturally. 

So we're on the waiting list for isci but probably won't hear anything until this time next year. I'm finding the waiting so so hard. Everyone around me seems to be falling pregnant without any trouble and I feel like pregnant woman and babies follow me about on a daily basis so it never leaves my mind for a second!! 

I'm trying to fill this year with lots of stuff to make it go quicker but its not working that well!! And friends and family mean well saying it'll be here before we know it and they are 100% sure its going to work for us but how can they know that?? And they just don't understand what its like.

Anyway, rant over!! I hope you are all doing ok. Its such a hard thing to deal with.

Baby dust
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey how come you have to wait for next year?

I've not been told anything about isci, do you think we will have to go through that too?

It's hard to deal with isn't it? But we have to think about the end thing we get to keep us going x


----------



## lyns148

Its just that the waiting list for here is 2 years from the time we were initially referred which was April last year. But although its the same unit you get treated at other health boards have 12-18 month waiting lists. But we're under one of the biggest health board areas here which is why the list is so long so I guess its just the post code lottery :cry:

I think isci is just a particular form of ivf where they inject the sperm into the egg because just putting them together might not work! Its apparently ideal for low sperm counts, pretty new and has a fairly good success rate so hoping it'll work for us. 

Have they given you any idea what your treatment will be? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I think my hubby has ok mobility and so they prob won't try that 1st maybe.

Well we were told about possibly ivf was the only option when I 1st write this thread and then last Wednesday we were actually refered, so they sent out details off to the hospital we picked, we have to wait for details to be sent back to us to check there correct, then when the hospital receives them again we wait for a consultation and then hopefully we can start a few months after that. Hubby still has to see the urologist and get those results back before we go to the hospital, I'm hoping we will still be refered to ivf after the results but they may be able to find a problem and sort it so we can go on to have more babies naturally x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bet that wait is horrible. We're at this stage now after having 8 months of tests etc and that's been hard enough after over a year of trying.

My thoughts go out to ya x


----------



## babypink2010

Was hoping i could join use,,, we have 2 more sa tests but looks like we will be joining the ivf waiting list in our area,,, 18 months i think,, argh!!

Its a struggle to just get on it,,, Lyns148 does it not get any easier with the wait when you finally get ur name on the list or worse?

Which area are you in? were based in the capital but plan to move to fife soon am not sure if the list is shorter there but i think it may be longer :-(


----------



## lyns148

We're in Glasgow where the list is longer because the area is so big. The surrounding areas to here have shorter lists but we can't afford to move right now! I would have thought that Fife would be shorter than where you are but its hard to tell.

To be honest it does feel better to know exactly whats going on with us and be on the list waiting for our turn. Last year was awful because we had no idea why it wasn't happening for us and what that would mean. I guess I'm just being impatient! I'm trying to get myself as healthy as possible so we have the best chance at the icsi when it comes. 

The only good thing was once they established that we would definitely need ivf it was 2 years from our original referral even though that was April last year and our appointment wasn't until September last year so that was 5 months off our wait. 

What are they thinking is happening with you babypink2010?
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Anyone can join, we're all in the same boat as such and here to support each other and share our stories.

Why do you need 2 more SA tests?
Is it just your hubby with the problem? I don't ovulate that often and my hubby has a count of slightly less than 1 million.
The SA tests are normally 90 days apart coz that's when new sperm is produced x

Wishing you good luck x


----------



## tobefruitful

hi ladies, hope you don't mind another body in your boat :winkwink: i have been reading a lot of your past posts and it seems like we are all on a crazy ride here. after a few unsuccessful IUIs we are are attempting our first round of IVF in may. we have a lot of mixed feelings but mostly looking forward to it. i am trying to keep the good vibes alive...i know most of you know that is a difficult thing to do sometimes. so i am wondering if anybody would like to give some advice for first time IVFers :winkwink: we have a dr. appt. on thurs., consultation and some sort of procedure. i will make sure to update you ladies. once again, thanks for letting me join.


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Lyns, babypink and tobefruitful :hi:

Lyns and Babypink I cant begin to imagine how frustrated you are with that wiating list!!! Iv been going :wacko: and there is no waiting list with my hospital in Liverpool - the waiting for us has been attending appts for OH to have further bloods and SAs done + to see the urologist etc - we are finally now on the IVF road

tobefruitful you are ahead of me so hopefully you can give us lots of hints and tips along the way :thumbup: GL with your DR appt

Iv have starting on preparing my body for IVF with eating healthy etc - fresh everything it sooo expensive and I think I am having withdrawal symptoms from chocolate :haha:

Any idea how long you have to wait for next appointment now mummywannabe?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No still haven't a clue, we're waiting for a letter to make sure all our information is correct and then when that's sent back we will be waiting for the hospital appt, so take it that 1st appointment we will be discussing how long we will be waiting, so really looking forward to getting letters through and hoping we can start ivf as skin as poss, if it's a few months then hopefully il be starting before July x


----------



## Melbram

Once we were referred from the Urologist to IVF I had a telephone call about a week or two later to see the head of the IVF Team - no appointment letter came through because the appointments were quite short notice - hopefully you will hear real soon :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That sounds promising then, hope that's the case for us x

Everyone ok? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Weve had our 1st ivf appt come through for the 9th may!! so excited!! x


----------



## Melbram

Great news - not long to wait :)

afm: our consultation is the 24th May so I anticipate EC/ET in July x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's really good! I'm hoping to be told a rough date when we got next week. 
What were you told at 1st x


----------



## Melbram

We had a few appointments first in the Gynae dept with the fertility specialists before being referred to the IVF department. On the first appointment at the IVF department the consultant just talked through some of our results etc and why we are not getting pregnant he put us forward for the information evening to get us started x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

it would be nice for us to go to an evening thing but i just really want to know when we will be starting x


----------



## Melbram

Only 8 days to go now - hopefully you will be on track soon! FX we may be starting around the same time x I guess every clinic is different so you may be put forward to start on your next cycle if you have both had all your tests done x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we have had all the tests done and the HIV tests etc so the 1st hospital said it should make the process quicker for us.
yes hopefully we will be starting at around the same time, that would be lovely to support each other x


----------



## Melbram

How was your appointment mummywannabe?

Im back for my appt on Thursday - feels like its been ages!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It went well thank you. Hubby's count had gone up to 5 million.
Said I'll have to have a lower dose of drugs coz of the pcos as I can get the hyper ovary stimulation syndrome and it can make you very ill.

I have my next appointment on Wednesday 30th when we meet the councillor, have a group chat with the nurse and get my prescription for the injections.
All going very quick!!! I will probably be starting end of June x 

Whats your next appt for? X

We have 14 forms to fill out!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Met our nurse she's called Babylyn ha
She was really nice, a tiny Chinese lady.

I got all my injections and was taught how to do them. Scared!! Ha but law is going to do as many as he can. We had to redo our hep b and HIV as they didn't have a hard copy of this sent over from the other hospital.
I said I was due to start my period anyway really, she said if the results aren't back I'll have to wait and start them next month. Hope my period stays away for another few days and we can still start this month.
We are only allowed to have 1 egg put back too, bit upset but at least we will have a chance to have 1 baby at least. If the 1st ivf fails then we can have 2 out back next time I think x 
I'm finally on my way to starting woooo x


----------



## Melbram

Great News things are finally moving for us!

I had my consultation last thursday and normally you ring the hospital on teh first day AF arrives after the consultation so I was praying AF didnt come early but it did! it arrived on the day but got a call the day later to say I can start this cycle :happydance: 

We start on the 15th June and are having ICSI. I wont be having the drug training until the 15th when I have my first injection. I have also got to have a catheter test to make sure they can get in and out ok lol because I had pre-cancerous cells removed.

My drugs get delivered next Friday cant wait to get them :)

I hope your AF doesnt come early so you can get started in June x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't started yet, I've been spotting all week so I think it will be so close to whether I can or not.
I got my injections in the fridge ready, they didn't give me the sessaries which they said to have every morning and every night from the day of egg collection, Duno why but they didn't give them to me yet, so maybe they give you then nearer the time. I'm scared to inject.
Will you be doing it yourself?

So pleased for you to start! How exciting!! But scary it's all starting x


----------



## Melbram

I think perhaps you get the pessaries once you have EC or ET. I dont know what meds Im on yet but the lady who rang about delivery said mine dont need to go in the fridge

I will be doing mine myself - I hate people touching my stomach because Im so ticklish so couldnt bear someone else doing it lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I think your right regaurding pessaries, I will prob get them when I've had my last scan because I've been told to take them from the morning of egg collection.

I started my period late Friday afternoon so rang the hospital just before 5 and they were closed, the close at 4.30 and I thought I'd ring Monday and then heard they don't open bank holidays so I won't be able to start this month, will have to wait til beginning of July. 
Glad I rang Friday as I think I would be thinking all over the weekend ohh I might be able to start Monday. At least I know when I'll be starting.

Did I say I was only allowed 1 egg put back as its the 1st round, I'm going I ask again later on and say I really want 2 put back x


----------



## Melbram

That's rubbish that the bank holiday have gotten in the way :( but like you say at least you know things are moving forward and July will soon be here!

Im only having 1 transferred too - they are big on single transfers to reduce the multiple birth rate. I dont mind because I only wanted 1 transferred anyway. My cousins and his partner have just had IVF for the second time and they put 2 back and said she had the best chance with 2 - I think different hospital do things differently which is silly but I think if you really push it and demand 2 they will let you x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Do you recon? I really really want 2 put back as I think it will give me the best chances of what I want.

Ill sign anything ha x

I'm going to concentrate on trying to lose more weight this month before it all happens as heard a lot of women put on a fair but of weight x


----------



## Melbram

Yes but make sure you mention it at you next appointment so its on you notes x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ok thanks I will. 
Having a good bank holiday weekend?
I've worked all of it x


----------



## Melbram

Iv had a chilled out weekend just visting friends etc - OH has to work it which means me time :)


----------



## Melbram

mummywannabe: where are you up to now have you started???

I have started injections - been taking them a week today - no side effects yet. Im back on the 3rd July for a baseline scan and all being well will start stimming then - eek all very exciting and real now!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey my lovely
Not been on here awhile. I was just thinking I had to update.
I am waiting to start my period to start taking my injections.
It's due about the 3-5th of July. I started spotting today do normally start a week later.
Hoping it starts early but doubt it. It never does when you want it.

So you've taken injections for a week, have you been back for your 1st scan?
X


----------



## Melbram

Yep one week now - scan is on the 5th July so would have been DR for 20 days then so hopefully everything will be calm so I can start stimms - roll on the end of July when I will find out if its work (that is provided I get eggs, they fertilise and make it back inside!)

You havent got too long then Im wishing the next week and a half away too so I can get to the 5th x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm confused ha not hard!
What injections have you been taking then? X

I start my injections then 5 days later go for a scan to see if they follicles are growing then I go back every 2nd or 3rd day until they get to the right size x


----------



## Melbram

ok so im down regging for about 20 days (taking buserilin) which works in a similar way to taking the pill etc - on the 5th at the scan they will see if my ovaries are calm etc so I can start stimming

I guess your on the short protocol then? Im on the long protocol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I see. 
Yes I'm on the short protocol as I have pcos 
I'll be on a low dose too incase I get that hyper stimulation ovary syndrome x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Sorry I've not been on here.
Had a stressful month but I started my period at CD 44 way delayed and finally start doing my 1st injection this morning.
Slightly nervous but excited to be getting started x

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Melbram

Hi mummywannabe..typical period starting late when you want it early! Glad you have started now though how are you finding the injections?

I had my day 10 scan today so will be taking my last lot of injections at 6pm then the trigger shot at 8pm ready for egg collection on Wednesday morning (yey) - its been such a long process cant quite believe that I may be pregnant at the end


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hubby did my 2nd Injection and hit a vein so I got an instant bruise come up and it's very lumpy and sore.
He's doing his best tho.

I go for my day 5 scan on Thursday.
Your doing injections for a short amount of time aren't you?

Wow egg collection Wednesday. Let me know how it all goes x

It's weird to think after so long we could be pregnant x


----------



## Melbram

Oh did that to me to so he just sticks to mixing now

I did my down regulating injections for about 20 days then started on the stimming injection which I have taken for 9 days - dont think I could stim for any longer im really bloated and uncomfortable now cant wait to have the follies out - I have 30 but probably only half are a good size


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ive been told that I'll be doing gonal f for 12 days or could be slightly longer. On day 5 I have to start the 2nd injection but can't remember what that's called cen something.

What have you been like with going to work? Have you left ok to work and just off when you've had hospital days x

Hope you get a good amount of eggs x


----------



## Melbram

I was taking Buserelin (down regging) and Menopur (stimulating) and taking Gonal F as the trigger shot.

Iv been fine with work just taken appointment days off. Its only been the last 2 days that i've started feeling uncomfortable so not too bad. Im off wednesday for EC and taking thursday off too. I intend on getting sicked off for the 2ww provided I get that far :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I still find it weird all the different amounts of drugs different people are put on and how it all works.
Taking cetrotide from day 5 and ovitrelle as the trigger shot.

My boss said have off what you feel you need and like you I'd like the 2ww off as I've heard people don't feel that well, but will you be going back straight after the 2ww coz if we're pregnant that's the time we will prob be feeling most sickness.
I think I'll have off the 1st week and then see how I go x


----------



## Melbram

Im taking the 2ww mainly to reduce stress due to the nature of my job. I know I'll be going back to it but at least I wont be stressed thinking about whether I am pregnant or not on top of it then so I will go straight back after the 2ww

When is your next scan then? It really goes quick from hereon in


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hubby and I have come away to chill out at his parents caravan.
thinking that we had at least a week like it said on my paperwork but they want me to go back on day 5 which is Thursday.
So leaving here weds night, got to be there for 9.30am so we will have to leave at 6am.
Not looking forward to that. We going to try drive to London for the 1st time x

You feeling ok about tomorrow? X
What time they want you in? X


----------



## Melbram

that's rubbish cutting your break short but good that things are moving - i think it goes so quick because the appointments are close together 

I have to be the hospital for 7.30am so will leave here at 6.15-6.30am - not looking forward to that because I hate mornings but I think you have the worse deal with 3 1/2 hours of travelling - hope it all goes well and you have some nice follies growing :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It normally takes 2 and 1/2 by train but were giving ourselves 3 and 1/2 to go by car because we're not sure how lOng it will take with traffic or an accident etc
I'm not a morning person either ha 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x
Let me know how it goes x
Good luck x


----------



## Melbram

Hello well they got 19 eggs! I couldnt believe it really didnt expect that many eggs even though I had 29 follies....just got to wait for a telephone call tomorrow now to let me know how many have fertilised :)

OH is waiting on me hand and foot so im going to rest up because Im feeling a bit sore x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yay that's great!!! 19 that's a good number. 
Fingers crossed lots fertilse and you can freeze some.

Rest up and let hubby wait on you.
I'll be making mine too ha 

Let me know how many fertilise x


----------



## Melbram

Just had the call from the hospital - out 19 eggs 13 of them were good enough for ICSI and 6 have fertilised so looking at a day 5 transfer on Monday at 2pm :D that morning wait is going to kill me. FX the lil embies keep growing nicely x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's great news!!!
You pleased?
At least you can chill out that morning with no rushing in really early.

Just got out myself, I have 5 big follicles on the right, my endo side and too many to count on the left my polysistic side. There between 5-8 mm. Been told not to take the 2nd injection just stick to the 1 as they don't want then growing too quickly.
I was worried as I'm on a low dose,
They going to call to confirm later but should be going back Sunday for next scan x


----------



## Melbram

Yes I really pleased - would have liked more to have fertilised but some people only get 6 eggs to start with let alone 6 to fertilise so Im lucky really and looking at blasto being transferred which I really wanted 

Wow you'r ovaries are busy then. At my first scan they were looking for the follicles to be 10mm or more - none on my left ovary were over 10mm but by my second scan one of them was actually 26mm! I was on a relatively lose dose too because it was my first go but didnt really affect the amount that grew. To get 19 eggs was too many really because of OHSS risk - luckily im not having any symptoms so can have a fresh transfer:D 

this time next week you could be having your eggs collected ;D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh compared to what you were told, mine are small then?

We're you told 19 was too many?
I'm hoping I get a lot so they can be froze but don't want to risk not feeling well, but you can help what happens inside you.
We will see what there like Sunday.
I know it's all becoming very real but don't want to get too excited and something happen at the last minute x


----------



## Melbram

It probably depends on what injections you are taking etc. On my first scan they said they want them over 10mm and I read in my book that on the second scan they are looking for them to be of 18mm. When they get over 24mm I think that's too big

I had 28 follicles all together in the end and got 19 eggs from them. I was told that eggs around the 20 mark raised a concern for OHSS so not necessarily a good thing but I have been ok

How are you feeling with the injections now? towards the end I was really bloated and uncomfortable


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I suppose it all depends on what day you have your 1st scan. Im on cycle day 6 today.

I felt sick this morning but i couldn't sleep last night til really late and was up at 5.30 so think the sickness was because I was so tired, and I feel slightly light headed after the injections anyway, I'm still bleeding but not feeling bloated or uncomfortable yet x


----------



## Melbram

Hi well I am now PUPO! got called to go in this morning instead of Monday because they were able to choose the best ones to put back so no point waiting.

Out of the 6 that fertilised 4 stopped growing yesterday and ther other two were 5 and 6 cell but not the best quality so they put them both back. I never expected to have two put back so just praying now at least one sticks! :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not sure what PUPU is?

Oh no it's sad they stopped growing but ive heard lots of good stories about eggs being put back in that weren't good quality and ended up with there bfp!!! 
Let's keep our fingers crossed for you and hope it works out for the best! Maybe twinnies x

How you feeling? X
What do you do after there transfered?x


----------



## Melbram

PUPO - Pregnant until poven otherwise :) 

Yes it is sad so didnt get any to freeze 

Im fine you dont feel a thing then they let me go straight away...well I lay down in my room thinking that's what I had to do and the lady came in asking why I was still there lol

this 2 weeks wait is going to kill me ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh yes I didn't think about freezing. Yes that's sad but keep positive and find things to do.

You use Facebook? 

I thought you'd have to at least lay down for abit but others say there firmly up there so no chance of coming out but I'll still get in bed after I think and have feet up in the back of the car.
Did they give you a sick note or do you have to go to the doctors to get 1?
X


----------



## Melbram

Ues I use facebook a bit - havent broadcasted it though

Im going to the Doctor on Monday to get a sick notes - told work Im not comming in for 2 weeks so they are not expecting me in :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You've told work tho?

Add me Hayley cope. Find it easier than this site sometimes x

Do you think your going to be able to relax in the 2ww? Just sit and watch tele allday I get really bored x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just come out
The follicles have grown a fair bit since Thursday.*
They've gone from 5-8mm to 9-14mm now.
Been told to take the 2nd injection (which law had to do in front of the nurse) as 1 follicle is over 14mm the injection stops that egg being released.
He wanted me to come back Tomorrow but I said can I come Tuesday instead.*
So going back Tuesday weds and possible egg collection Friday if not Monday definatly x


----------



## Melbram

Yes work know all about it I just told them Im not comming in for two weeks and will get a sick note to them at some point - they have been so good 

OH is off with be for the next 3 days and I have some books to read to try and keep me occupied. In the second week I will meet up for lunch with friends etc - just hope it goes quickly

As for your scan - great news!!!! You will soon be having all the lil follicles collected - everything crossed you get some good eggies! I have learnt that quality it much better than quantity - keep me updated - im excited for you x


----------



## Melbram

Hi how was your scan today????

I've had a rubbish day - keep having stomach cramps between 4am - 5am - random. This morning they were worse and I couldnt hack the pain so went to my local A&E and waited 2 1/2 hours to be told its "normal"

Called the Hewitt when I got back and was told to get there for a scan - I have OHSS - luckily they didnt admit me in though becuase I was feeling ok so just done some blood tests and ill get results tomorrow and they will want me back for a scan next week to see how its going 

Just a tip for you, which you have probably been told, drinkg a minimum of 3 litres of water a day. Most days I have been drinking 3 litres which is easy while Im in work but since being off I've only been drinking around 2 litres which hasnt helped me x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh no that's not what I wanted to hear. I hope your ok.
So the local hospital were wrong, they don't know specialist stuff do they.

No I wasn't told about the drinking. I've been drinking loads of tea coz that's all I seem to want but wasn't told to drink 3 litres. How does that help it?

I haven't made any progress! The 1 follicle that was 14.4 is now 17 but the rest are still the same. So waited and they rang awhile ago and said up my dose from 112.5 to 125.
I defo won't be having my egg collection til at least Monday.
They said to cancel my scan that was made for Tomorrow and book it for Thursday and hopefully progress has been made.
We left home at 6am coz we thought traffic would be bad because of the Olympics but they haven't closed 1 of the lanes yet that's tomorrow. So we got there at 7 and my scan was at 9.45 but changed it to 7.30 so offered to come into work after and it didnt go to well. 
This morning I was very emotional and it hasn't stopped really.
Ive had constant headache and been feeling sick and very dizzy and it didn't help I was on my feet allday so I asked to come home.
I feel bad that I Wont be in work a lot for the next 3 weeks but I need to put myself 1st and I think someone at work will think that taking 2 weeks off after transfer is silly but I Want this to work and it's a lot more expensive than a lot have to go through to get pregnant.
I'm already dreading it not working and having to do this again! But got to stop thinking about it.
Did you read up on frozen transfer and the meds? X


----------



## Melbram

You've got a good few days of stimming left your follicles only need to be 18mm - if they are too big then they are too mature and no good...slowly slowly catch the monkey or whatever the saying is :winkwink:

I felt bad about work too I have all my own client base who have just had to wait for me to get back and put up with my numerous days off but I just think I have the rest of my life to sort out work stuff this is the only time I have to concentrate on me and hopefully baby. If I went back to work after transfer and it didnt work I would kick myself - everyone in work has been really understanding with me 

Sorry to hear you are feeling down and unwell today - the ill bit is all for a good course and your follies will grow for you by Monday especially with the lil uped dose of meds :)

Eat lots of protein that's good for your growing eggs and you should drink 2-3 litres of water a day to stop yourlsef from over stimulating. I have fluid leaking from my ovaries and I think the water helps stop that happen somehoe :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks for the advise
To be honest I've not been eating that well. I need to get back on track.

That's ecactky how I feel. Bad but sod it we need to think aboit us now and if it didn't work you would be thinking well what if I did, would it have worked
It's not worth it. Best to rest up x


----------



## Melbram

HI hope your feeling better and more positive today fx your follies have been busy :) 

My blood test results from my OHSS came back fine and Im feeling better today having drank my bodyweight in water yesterday ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So will they transfer now? Or still make you wait.

I drank loads of water yesterday and I felt better allday so going to do that today too.

Had my scan and My follicles have grown 3mm in 3 days so they've made some progress at least.
Waiting for a call later to confirm the next scan, but I think it will be saturday and possible egg collection Monday or Tuesday.
So making progress x


----------



## Melbram

I've had the transfer that was last Saturday so just hope the lil embies are holding on in there x 

That's great news fx for your Monday collection :) glad the water has helped x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm thinking you had your canceled.
Don't know why.
Talking to some many people it gets too confusing ha
I normally read back abit.

Hoping they are growing well.
When are you due to test? X


----------



## Melbram

My symptoms were delayed otherwise it probably would have been cancelled. Glad they were delayed becuase the embryos I had put in wernt good quality I doubt they would have frozen so that would have been a wasted cycle. Not at least they have a little chance x 

Test day is next Friday...its dragging but at the same time doesnt quite feel real that I might actually be pregnant


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Have you got any signs? 
And what did you say to doctor to get signed off? X


----------



## Melbram

I dont know really i've had cramps but that could just be the OHSS and boobs are hurting but that could be because im due on..so confusing becuase the pregnancy and period symptoms are pretty much the same!

Just told the doctor i'd had my transfer and was now in the two week wait and wondered whether he could sign me off - he didnt hesitate or ask any questions just signed me off x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh yes I remember now as saying you had delayed signs.
It's good they still transfered and you get to have a chance of them taking.

Yeah early pregnancy does sound like peroid pains, I don't get what others do, I never get boob pains and coz of the endo I get shooting pains inside and on the side that it's on.
I spot for over a week before I start too.

Will you test before?
I am doing to test early and I know I'll get s positive from the trigger but I'll test it out with cheap strips and then you get a negative once the trigger has gone and if your going to have a positive it comes up in a few days.
I've seen a post with a lady who done it.

I didn't know if the doctors would question it but they know that ivf is expensive and there's a chance that if you don't chill there are chances it couldn't work and there's no point chancing it x


----------



## Melbram

I always thought I would test early but I think I'll be good and test on the day - that will probably go out the window once I buy a test though because I am so impatient!

Your GP should just sign you off - I think they all know its a difficult time.

Have you had your date for your next scan now?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I never know what day I'm due on so I can't wait for a missed peroid.

I hope they do sign me off.
I got back on Saturday for the next scan so I hope it's made more good progress to have egg collection Monday x


----------



## Melbram

How was your scan today?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm still not doing very well. I've not responded to the increased dose so will be upped again tomorrow. It's a lot longer than others take, they've had to give me another load of injections which he told us cost £300+ per pen so glad we haven't got to pay for that!! 

How you doing? X


----------



## Melbram

Sorry to hear their doing a little slow but as long as they get there that's all that matters. £300 per pen - wow that's a lot. Are you using a pen injector then or a suringe? 

Im doing ok thanks no more stomach pain just the coutdown until Friday now


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The gonal f is in like a pen form which you attach the needle to the end and the certitude I take to stop the follicles dropping is a larger injection, still hate that 1 and hubby hates doing it. 
I've got my fingers crossed for us both x x


----------



## airotciv

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please? We're undergoing tests at the moment as hubby's first SA came back as really bad - sperm count of 210! Not even 1 million :cry:. It's been a tough and upsetting time for us but we'll have to get used to the idea that we need ICSI and pray to God it works!

Just bought our first house, 3 bedrooms, would love to fill the house with kids, but would be so grateful for 1 little bundle of joy!

Hope to get to know you all xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey girls, wanted to subscribe to this thread. I have been ttc #1 for 18 months and I have pcos and hubs has poor morphology and so/so count. Were waiting to begin ivf/Icsi in oct/nov. Good luck and baby dist to you all


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi girls
It's horrible when you hear ivf is the only way.
I remember being so upset and it lasted months.
I have now been doing the Ivf injections for 2 weeks a bit longer than they thought because I haven't been responding as quickly as they thought.
I have pcos and endo, hubby did have a count of less than 1 million, went up to 3 then 5, not sure what it is now. Will prob find out when he does his sample when I have egg collection.
I'm waiting for my 7th scan in 2 weeks to see if my follicles are too size for egg collection on weds but I'm not sure they'll be ready x

Wishing you both good luck with your testing x


----------



## airotciv

GdaneMom4now said:


> Hey girls, wanted to subscribe to this thread. I have been ttc #1 for 18 months and I have pcos and hubs has poor morphology and so/so count. Were waiting to begin ivf/Icsi in oct/nov. Good luck and baby dist to you all

Best of luck, I reckon we'll begin about that time too! xxx


----------



## airotciv

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hi girls
> It's horrible when you hear ivf is the only way.
> I remember being so upset and it lasted months.
> I have now been doing the Ivf injections for 2 weeks a bit longer than they thought because I haven't been responding as quickly as they thought.
> I have pcos and endo, hubby did have a count of less than 1 million, went up to 3 then 5, not sure what it is now. Will prob find out when he does his sample when I have egg collection.
> I'm waiting for my 7th scan in 2 weeks to see if my follicles are too size for egg collection on weds but I'm not sure they'll be ready x
> 
> Wishing you both good luck with your testing x

Thank you. Keep us updated, best of luck, it's good to know people in similar boats! xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It definatly is and it's great to get advise from others who have been through it, good to know what your going through is normal x

Let you all know what they say at my scan x

Where you from airotciv? X


----------



## airotciv

mummy.wannabe said:


> It definatly is and it's great to get advise from others who have been through it, good to know what your going through is normal x
> 
> Let you all know what they say at my scan x
> 
> Where you from airotciv? X

Exactly! Nobody around us really knows what to say or do.

We live in Essex. How long were you trying for before you asked for help? xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

About an hour from me then.
It was 10 months but told a little fib and said it was a year, but I knew I had something because my peroid were extremely long and extremely painful.

It's been a year since my 1st doctors appt.
So in that year had all my tests done, and loads of them, and nearly through ivf.

At my scan- Some follicles have grown but others have stayed the same. He really thought this would be my last scan.
Got to get more meds as ran out again this morning.
I think egg collection will be Friday now, but back Wednesday x


----------



## Melbram

Hi GdaneMom4now and Airotciv sorry you have found yourself here but there are lots of people here to help wherever possible. I have found I got a lot more information on how to prepared for IVF etc from the girls here than from the hospital.


So where are you both up to with regards to tests now - what's your next step? make sure your OHs are taking Vitc (1000mg), Vit E and Zincto help with count etc x I was taking royal jelly which is meant to be good for your eggs but for some reason stopped taking it when I start the injections because I didnt really want to be taking the injections + having other tablets. I really wish I would have carried on taking them though because they might have helped with the quality of my eggs. 

Hi mummywannabe everything croseds for the go ahead on Wednesday so you have your EC on Friday.....I hope your stubborn lil follies arent a reflection on how stubborn your lil babie might be on comming out :haha:

afm dont feel a great deal different just feel like I am due on but praying to get my BFP on Friday!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh god melbrum I didn't think of that. My hubby would say I'm stubborn ha but I don't think so.

Really for my fingers crossed for you.

I've stuck myself into Some books to keep myself from things about all day long x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

mummy.wannabe: Yea I was in denial for a while. We did one IUI which obviously didn't take. I wanted to go through everything else before we made such a big commitment...but I've come to terms with it, now I just hope it works for everyone! Hoping my hubby will become more comfortable in the time. He's good with it right now but kind of iffy too. I don't know. Confusing emotions lol. I"ll have to go through and read your whole story. I only read the first post. I hope this long/confusing cycle ends up in your BFP!! I had thought about telling a fib about my TTC length, but my doc was willing to help me as soon as she realized I had a problem. I did 6 months of clomid, metformin, and femara with IUI and then fertilaid. I'm now at 18 months of trying and kind of at the end of my rope with TTC. I felt like I was rushing into it because you always hear of girls trying for so much longer before IVF, so I love to hear I'm not alone in that aspect and that I'm not rushing it. It feels great not to feel so alone. I'm doing the same as you...burying myself in books to try and keep my mind busy.

airotciv: I remember you from the TTC forums. I"m sorry you haven't gotten your bfp yet and you're where I am now. That's awesomet that we'll be starting around the same time, and we can go through it together. I wish you the best of luck with everything and hope yyou get your bfp before your IVF.

Melbram: Thanks for the welcome! Sorry to you also. It sucks that we all have to be here, but at least we can help each other out. My hubs is on fertilaid for men. I have had all the tests I need and we can start whenever we want, but we're holding off until my hubby gets a bonus from his job. Have any of you financed this through ARC or another financial institution for infertility? Very best of luck to you for testing on friday. How exciting!!

Okay, now I gotta go read the rest of this thread! :)


----------



## Melbram

Luckily this cycle has been on teh NHS so I have not had to think about the funding thank got because there would be no way I could come up with the funds...that must just add to the already mounting stress!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Gdane My hubby found it very hard!
I was very emotional, literally everyday I'd have a break down and it would make him feel worse but I couldn't stop myself. At 26 I never thought this would be the way we would have to conceive our 1st baby.

I don't think it's a case of rushing into it. If you go through all your tests and they realise there's nothing else they can do or you can take to help you fall then you just have to pull yourself together, Start researching what will be done etc and wait!
Oh the waiting!!!! Feels like forever. When both you and your partner have a problem they won't waste money on giving you clomid etc because my hubby's count was low it still wouldn't have worked. It wasnt until I was refered to ivf and then had my 1st Hospital check, as before now I'd had the all clear apart from irregular peroids,which they always fell you to loose weight and see if they become more regular. 
The hospital like to do there own checks, even tho they already know the results, they like to have the hard copy. So you go for an internal scan whilst on your period as they can see a lot more and realised I had pcos on the left side and endometriosis, only slight on the right side. So my hospital missed this as I had the all clear.
My hubby then became a lot more relaxed as he realised it wasn't all his fault and as a result his count went up a fair bit.

Any questions you girls have melbram and I can try an answer as best we can. Not saying we know it all but we might have experienced some of it.

My nurse rang me yesterday afternoon, said egg collection will be Thursday!
They originally wanted me back weds and collection Friday. 
So I hadn't received my last trigger shot or my progesterone pessaries which I hate the thought of but people are saying they are better than the ones you use vaginaly as they are messy and you know the back passage is tighter. Yuk! Ha 
So got to go up to London again today. 
That will be the 7th or 8th time in 2 weeks!

Fortunately being in the uk and having not been pregnant Before we are allowed it free on the national health service.
I know at my hospital in hammersmith that it costs £3100 for private ivf but if you are willing to share your eggs, so what ever they take from you, you share half with a lady of similar looks to you and heard that its £900 so that's just covering the meds as that's the expensive bit.
But that's a lot to think about sharing.

Sorry what a long message ha

Melbram how are you sweet? X


----------



## Ducktales

Hi, i hope you don't mind me popping in with a question for mummy.wannabe - I am also waiting for IVF - i will be referred at my next appointment on 28th August. I fall under the Harrow PCT which offers one round free, but looking at the internet, it seems Herts PCT's offer 3 attempts. We have discussed moving house once we have had our one chance here, to enable us to get further free attempts. Do you know if that info is correct or is it 1 for you as well ?
Thank you and good luck to everyone
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hello ducktales 
That is correct I get 3 attempts but you would have to find out how that applies to you, and if they will still give you trys elsewhere after they know you've moved. I'm sure I've heard of it being fine and another hospital are willing for you to start again as such but they may ask to do testing again as hospitals like to have the hard copy of results x


----------



## Melbram

HI mummywannabe : good luck with your collection on Thursday :happydance: 

afm had some brown discharge this morning which would normally indicate the :witch: is comming :cry:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Or could be old blood from implantation! Think positive , we can do it x


----------



## Ducktales

thank you
x


----------



## Melbram

Good Luck tomorrow mummywannabe! everything crossed for lots of good quality eggies x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We left home a while ago, so unbelievable tired and so nervous.
Just want it over now.
Update you when I'm feeling ok x


----------



## Ducktales

Good luck x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Only had 2 eggs! Feel so distort! 
I'll update in a few days x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Awe im so sorry. Just keep fx'd that one (or both) will be sticky beans!


----------



## Melbram

Mummywannabe: sorry you didnt have more eggs and I know it will feel like there is more pressure but I have everything crossed that the two you have are good quality and will fertilise for you. You only need one good one! A lady on another site on here only had two eggs and one of hers fertilised and made it to transfer - keep your spirits up its not over yet !

loads of babydust comming your way :dust::dust::dust:

afm - test day tomorrow so it will be a nervewracking morning for us both x


----------



## Melbram

Well I got a :bfn: followed by the :witch: :growlmad:

Bring on round 2 ! x

Hope you get better news this morning mummywannabe x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So sorry melbram :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh no I'm so sorry melbram!!! This whole thing sucks. You hear good news then have to wait again, then wait some more once you've heard the next thing.

Do they say how lOng you have to wait to start again?

I got the call and my little 2 have fertilised so I'm a lot happier. But still petrified at the thought of things not working still.


----------



## Melbram

that's great news that they both fertilised - so you are waiting for the call to come in any day then - exciting! xxx

I have to havre three period to let my ovaries recovery then I can start again. Just waiting for a consultation appointment to discuss last cycle and whether to change things for the next x ill be taking extra vitamins for the next round and making sure I start on the protein shakes from day 1 of stimming x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

3 periods!!! Oh bloody hell.

They said they'd ring me Sunday and let me know if I should come in that day or Tuesday x


----------



## Melbram

Mummywannabe - have you had transfer or is it tomorrow?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey lovely
It's tomorrow.
How are you doing? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was allowed 2 transfered so I was so happy!!
Putting my feet up now and praying it works x


----------



## Melbram

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Both put back + 5 day transfer right?! Congrats on being PUPO x I have everything crossed and with two blasts im sure you will get your :bfp: :dust::dust:

Im fine thank you - back for my consultation on the 18th September so will start getting ready for round 2 :thumbup:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea day 5 today, she said they weren't quite blasts yet, as the cells all compact together and go back on themselves or something like that.she said 1 was all compact and the other hadn't got there yet so whilst they are both good they couldn't pick yet so let me have bOth, we couldn't stop smiling!!
I felt that I was so devastated when we only had the 2 eggs retreived and then they fertilised that it's answered our dream of having the 2 for the best chance. But have nothing to fall back on.

Do you start meds in sept again? X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

So exciting!z good luck! :dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you x x


----------



## Melbram

No its just a consultation to discuss what happened with the last cycle and whether things need to change for the next one. Hopefully they will be able to give me an idea of when I can start again - I suspect itl be November/December x

Keep your feet up for a few days and dont worry about anything x have got yourself signed off? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I'm signed off for 2 weeks!!
So going to chill, but was going to ask you. 
I started getting bad cramping at 3am last night and it's continued to this morning.
Did you have anything like that? It's quite painful


----------



## Melbram

Strangely I had bad cramping between 4-6am every morning then it eased off and was just painful to walk and bend etc. I was diagnosed with OHSS so make sure your still drinking 3 litres a water a day minimum in this heat x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I will do thanks.
It wouldn't affect me getting pregnant would it, the OHSS? X


----------



## Melbram

No I was told people have ended up in hospital with OHSS and still got their BFP x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I read that most people get a bfp even if OHSS. 
I don't think I've got that or I'm sure the cramps would be intense all the time x 
I'm just extremely bloated x


----------



## Melbram

my cramps were only intense between 4-6am - i didnt feelt bloated but my stomach was swollen. Bloatedness is a sign of OHSS - you should be ok if you keep drinking the water x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah trying to drink lOads but going loo every half hour is so annoying x


----------



## Melbram

HI mummywannabe how are you feeling? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey my lovely
I'm ok, not as many cramps today.
You ok x


----------



## Melbram

Good good lets hope they are both settling in for the duration :) 

Im fine thanks first week back at work was busy and hot x


----------



## Melbram

How are you getting on with the 2ww??? when's your test date?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey sorry didn't reply. 
I'm ok.
Been told to test Friday but I think I'm going to test tomorrow.
I'll be 6dp5dt x

How you doing x


----------



## Melbram

That seems really soon but it is quicker when you have a 5 day im sure I had to wait like the full 2 weeks to test!

Im not too good today think everything has got on top of me with all the IVF plus other stuff - dont think my hormones being all over the place is helping lol need to pull myself together! x

Let me know how you get on with testing!! very exciting/nerve racking at the same time :) lots of babydust to you - everything crossed xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh sorry your feeling down. It's horrible when you feel like that.

I tested and it was negative but I'll wait and carry on.
I keep getting very bad intergestion around 4ish everyday for 3 days so I'm hoping that's a good sign ha x


----------



## Melbram

Yep keep testing i have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Victory78

Hi Girls

I was supposed to start second round of IVF at the start of August, but my last 2 natural cycles were so long it meant starting in late August which I couldn't do due to work/travel commitments in September so I've had to delay for 2 more cycles until late October. This set back really upset me and I was all over the place emotionally last week - friends and family kept telling me that an extra 2 months was nothing, but when you are LTTTC and had been gearing up to IVF, it really throws you. 

So just wanted to say that I totally understand struggling to cope with the waiting for IVF in my own way!! Now that I'm feeling a bit more positive, I'm looking at the benefits of ensuring my body is totally ready for IVF through my diet, yoga, acupuncture etc


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bless you that's horrible and us girls know what the waiting is like!!

Where will you be traveling too?
Is it for work? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I've just read from the start to the middle of this thread to see (happily) that most of you are in the midst of IVF. I'm wishing baby dust on you & really hope you get your 9 months of pregnancy.:dust:
I was diagnosed in feb with premature ovarian depletion, tried chlomid, iui, had 2natural cycles and been on the wait list for IVF since may. July 23 the doc said she could get me in for sept IVF. However i just spoke to a nurse who said that if I call in at end of Aug with my AF they would still only send me a package (for oct ivf). Well, despite writing the doc a letter and having her promise for sept, I'm now going to have to wait for nov/dec because we've booked a vaca in oct. I'm angry, sick & tired of waiting and feel like they're just yanking my chain. How do i do this vacation being so upset, i'm gonna really have to be distracted to forget about all of this (nothing seems enjoyable right now). 

How did you survive all the waiting? In May they said it's a 2-3 month wait, here we are months later...still waiting.

We're in Canada so no freebies (I wish!) it's going to be about $12,000. I'll be devastated if I m/c after this much expense & waiting. The things we ladies have to go through!:dohh::nope:


----------



## Melbram

Welcome Victory and 2have4kids - the waiting is the worst part

Victory: after my IVF failed I wanted to start again straight away but now I realise my body needs time to sort itself out although Im sure once I have waiting 3 cycle waiting another 2 would be a killer

Im probably going to be starting my second cycle in November so will be right behind you x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi there, all the waiting is very very hard! 
It's hard to pull any of it to the back of your mind when you want something so much.
Even when you get to starting its wait after wait to find out news then wait again for the next news. But it eventually the time comes and your starting and then the real worry starts.
It's a lot to take in. I was very sick, the hormones you have from the injections really made me feel not myself. 
If I actually get pregnant I'll be worrying all the time that something will happen as I don't have any reserves. I only had 2 eggs and both put back.
The money is a massive worry for people and woman do it time after time and they get through it.
It's emotional but us woman are stronger than we give ourselves credit for. Aslong as you've got a supportive partner family and friends they do really help you through x

Try and enjoy your holiday as much as you can because you will need it before you start x


----------



## 2have4kids

:flower:Thanks ladies, which I've protocol did each you do? The nurse old me the doc's got me down for flare. Well I've just made a pot of my fav afternoon chai green tea...thinking positive thoughts. Mummy, I'm really crossing fingers that your two blasts make their way to become gorgeous little sprogs. Positive vibes :hugs:
Melbram, I'm happy to have a gf to go through if with in Nov...here's to a short wait!:thumbup:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not sure what my protocol was called.
A short 1 I think. I was on gonal f and then certitide.

Thank you I need some positive vibes my way please. 
I really hope they both stick x


----------



## Victory78

Thanks Melbram

mummy.wannabe - thank you. I'm travelling on a few long-haul trips with work. Wishing you luck at the moment!

2have4kids - the waiting is so frustrating. I guess the way I deal with it is that I have more time to get my body ready for IVF through diet and acupuncture etc. Eggs take 90 days to form so the ones that mature during IVF would have had 3-4 months of forming under optimum conditions!


----------



## Melbram

I was on the long protocol - taking Buserelin and Menopur and my trigger shot was Gonal F

any news today mummmywnnabe - you retested?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No I'm not testing today, im going to test tomorrow like I was told, and I'll just pray it works. I'm hearing too many bad news about people's 1st ivf and I'm trying to stay positive x

How you doing? X


----------



## Melbram

Im good thanks - I have everything crossed for you - you had two lil eggies that both fertilised + a 5 day transfer - I think its your time :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks my darlin!
Well I'm off to bed and I will let you know in the morning x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm pregnant!!! I can't believe it!! Can't take it in x


----------



## chicky160

Not posted on here before but have been stalking! (wanted to congratulate I am hoping to be referred for ivf and was looking for threads on how long it takes after referral) wishing you a very h&h 9months xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's Ok aslong as it helps others.
From the starting of all my testings it has been a year. Had my 1st Hospitsl appt 12th July 2011.
Thank you. I never thought I'd be saying that x


----------



## chicky160

So happy for you lets hope next summer I'm closer to having a bean or two in my belly two :hugs: x


----------



## Victory78

mummy.wannabe - congratulations. i really love hearing about bfp's! wishing u a happy 9 months and beyond. when do you find out if you have one or two? did you choose to have 2 eggs? i always think that decision will be a dilemma for me when i get to it? x

chicky160 - welcome. it took me about 6 months to complete all the tests which i started after 12 months ttc. i would have had to wait for 3 years ttc for ivf on the nhs, but went private and had my first round of ivf after 2 years ttc.


----------



## chicky160

It feels like forever doesn't it! We have been ttc 8yrs and only decided to visit the dr in feb, all bloods good hubby's sa ok but morphology a bit low, just now waiting to re visit and hopeful she will refer us x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks victory!!
I have to book a scan for 2 weeks time and I had 2 eggs put back. I only had 2 eggs and lucky both fertilised and both were good quality and they said we could have both put back.
It would be sad to split them up ha 

Chicky oh my 8 years!! Why didn't you go before. I couldn't wait! X


----------



## chicky160

Well we didn't want one of us to feel a failure but just assumed in time it would happen and we all know how quick the years fly by! 

Good luck with your scan! How lovely would two sticky beans be! Just one would be lovely but two! Wowza :happydance: x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah that's what we're thinking. 1 will be fantastic but 2!! My god we would have got lucky!! 

Both me and my husband have problems. I have pcos and endo and he had a very low count x


----------



## Melbram

:yipee::yipee::yipee: mummywannabe - congrats on your :bfp: :cloud9:

HI Chiky it took about a year after GP referral to get to IVF stage x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats mummy!!! You have no idea how much hope that gives me. I have pcos and suspect endo plus my hubby has issues. This is amazing news


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you everyone!! We are so happy! 
Still can't believe it.

Glad this gives you hope x


----------



## Ducktales

congrats, fantastic news
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you ducktales x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, 2 :happydance::happydance::happydance: twins!!!! So VERY happy for you.
Here's to 9 months of good health & an easy delivery:thumbup:
This would be a dream if I went down your path in November/December. Twins...you're so very fortunate. Have a great time on the pregnant boards, hoping I can catch up with you in a few months.:happydance::flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you!!
Still not sunk in. 
But I'm not sure it's twins yet. I have a scan in 2 weeks to find out.
I'm still going to be sticking around here as still want to speak to people I've had mg journey with x


----------



## Ducktales

I can't wait for your scan results, am over the moon for you x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. Got so much support, it's lovely!! Just got to hope for the best.
I had tiny bit of fresh blood this morning but it's gone brown now. Everything is a worry. But my pregnancy tests are getting slightly darker each day x


----------



## 2have4kids

Excellent. Can you let us know when you get the scan, I SO hope you're having twins!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cause I will. I don't think I can take it in until I've seen a scan as if will make it real x


----------



## Melbram

When is your scan date mummywannabe? eek its so exciting - it will be a reality when you see the lil baby(s) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's Monday 3rd September. I can't wait for it to be here so I know everything is ok.
I've had a bit of pink when I wipe, then it goes brown and I've had that on and off for 2 days, you think that's ok? Should I email my nurse at the ivf clinic? She says allow 2-3 days for a reply tho x


----------



## Melbram

not sure its probably your body getting used to the lil embies bedding in x if it puts your mind at rest though drop them a line x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not worrying too much yet as ive got no pains. Ill see how it goes x


----------



## Ducktales

I think it is quite normal, as long as it isn't heavy or painful, but email just in case? It might help put your mind at ease x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's thick and dark red and coming constant.
I am very worried. Rang Nhs direct and they got the on call doctor to phone me back. Saying it is ok for women to bleed during pregnancy but got to ring my clinic and they don't open til 9 and the helpline doesn't open til 8.
Don't know whether to ring my doctor and the clinic x


----------



## Melbram

any news mummywannabe - did you get to speak to someone?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ivf clinic said come in tomorrow for bloods.
I rang my local hospital and they didn't get back to me, so 4 hours later I rang back and the lady said come in now and well see you.
I got up of the sofa and felt a load of stuff fall out.
Went to the toilet and a massive clot came away.
I went straight in.
The scan said there was nothing there but they don't know anything about ivf.
So my eggs were collected 3 weeks ago so it could be too early to see anything on a scan.
Maybe I've had a possible miscarriage or could still be pregnant.
Im going back to hospital in an hour to see the results of the bloods and they want us to see the councillor x


----------



## Melbram

are young getting results from local hospital or ivf clinic? Im praying at least one of the embies is still in there xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Local hospital did the bloods and got to go back Friday for another. Going ivf clinic Tomorrow so they will prob do bloods too x

I'm not feeling hopeful at all. I don't feel pregnant anymore.
Can't get happy or upset so I can move on because I just don't know.
It's killing me. I feel numb!


----------



## Ducktales

i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The ivf clinic only gave me a blood test and told me someone would call me. I feel really upset they just sent me on my way.
I thought they'd check seeing I told them I had a possible miscarriage.
More waiting I suppose. I just want to know 100% so I can be upset and move on x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Everything is crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's definately an mc the doctor said. They want me to go for a scan and more bloods, they want to monitor me closely incase it's eptopic x


----------



## Pinkie 33

So sorry for you xxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

im so so sorry
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'll be ok in time x


----------



## Melbram

The only positive is at least you know your body can get pregnant its just making it stick - I have never had a pregnancy so dont know whether there is something wrong that hasnt been detected - I know that is of no consolation to you at the min but fx itl stick for good next time x It will get easier swettie it just wasnt meant to be this time and they'l have more info to go off next time x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I'll know what to expect next time. 
Just want to find out when I can start again and have something to look forward too x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm so so so sorry : hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, I'm SO sorry for your loss. What a rollercoaster. Do you get a few more freebies with NHS? If so, you're extremely fortunate and I envy you. If the IVF fails for us in Nov I don't think we'll have the money to try again. It's my last shot. Chin up sweetie, try and try again-we're here for you!


----------



## Melbram

mummywannabe: how you holding up? x what is your next step?

2have4kids: Im hoping to start my next and last NHS cycle in November too - scary! FX we both get BFPs! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I know we are fortunate to get it on the Nhs But we pay a lot of taxes over here to pay into it. I work hard and don't get benefits so I don't feel guilty about getting it. I've never been to hospital before or go to the doctors much.
I understand it's hard for people that have to pay too.

I have to go back to hospital on Monday morning for more bloods and have to continue to do that every few days until the levels are back to normal so they know it's all gone.
I can't stop thinking about it. I just want to be pregnant again!
I'm going to find it hard to wait again to start round 2.
I just want to get on but I know they want your body to calm down and recover.
I really hope next time they up my dosage as they know I didn't respond well at all and that I don't get as sick the next time x

What's your next step? X


----------



## Melbram

Aw bless I think that's worse having to go back every few days for nothing but I know they need to be sure etc x 

At first I wanted to start again straight away but now Im actually enjoying taking a month off before I start preparing my body again x We are back on the 18th September for Consultation and I hope to start again in November. I want to use the IMSI machine thing this time seen as its our last go on NHS may as well throw everything at it x wish we could afford the embryoscope too but that's too expensive at the minute x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's the imsi?
So we might be starting at about the same time.
I don't want to do it in December as the traveling expenses will be too much with Christmas x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And never heard of an embroscope? X


----------



## Melbram

Embryoscope is so they can watch the embie growing without having to take it out to look at it, which is meant to be better + it captures images of the embie growing so can see where things might have gone wrong etc on the next go...something like that anyway - I havent fully looked into it because there is no way I could afford it 

The IMSI machine is new and magnifies the sperm by 6000 instead of the usual 600 so it gets the best of the best sperm so with us having a male factor its worth a go :) 

Yep we should all be start around the same time - I was thinking of delaying it until the new year but there isnt any point because i'll still be preping by body so no alcohol etc neway x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So on the Nhs you can ask for that? Or pay for extra stuff to be done?
That sounds good about getting the better sperm.

Don't put it off, carry on, do you think they would do it in December where there could be a chance anything falling on or around Xmas day.
I just Want to get started! I feel desperate to start. We have even considered getting a dog.

I'm starting to diet again and see what I can achieve in the next few months.
We are going to carry on trying as you hear so many stories of people falling naturally after a fertility treatment. Do you think that's wrong?
It wouldnt happen if my body was ready would it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So on the Nhs you can ask for that? Or pay for extra stuff to be done?
That sounds good about getting the better sperm.

Don't put it off, carry on, do you think they would do it in December where there could be a chance anything falling on or around Xmas day.
I just Want to get started! I feel desperate to start. We have even considered getting a dog.

I'm starting to diet again and see what I can achieve in the next few months.
We are going to carry on trying as you hear so many stories of people falling naturally after a fertility treatment. Do you think that's wrong?
It wouldnt happen if my body was ready would it x


----------



## Melbram

you have to pay the extra for them so we will give the imsi a go this time and hope for the best :)

We are having fun at the min and getting our lives back a bit - obviously not using contraception but not planning it around ovulation....not that we can at the min my bodies all over the place! - people always say if you relax and dont think too much about it that it helps and people get preg when their least expecting it so fx it may happen naturally there is always a chance :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How much is it? 

It's hard to relax but because I know it's very slim I'd fall naturally we will only do it when we wanted to anyway x


----------



## Melbram

Thr imsi is £300 and embryoscope is £700 - not sure if only some clinics have it because my clinic didnt have the imsi on my cycle x


----------



## Melbram

Hope your keeping your chin up mummywannabe x

We have decided to delay next cycle until after xmas due to cost etc and too much stress before xmas ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh really your very strong to delay it.
If mine fell around Xmas day I'd still be doing it.
I don't care about Xmas and people will know they will not be getting much. They know how important this is for us.

I'm still finding things very hard to deal with. I have cried every day and it's not got any easier. i will not be able to turn my mind off from what I want and I know this is not going to go away x


----------



## Melbram

Aw sweetie it will get better you have to be strong to go through another cycle x my body's all over the place still so would rather a few extra months to get things ship shape before we start again x 
When is your FU to discss your next cycle? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's going on with your body?
I suppose I should see what my next peroid is like. A few people have said they were painful but mine are anyway because of the endo.

I emailed my nurse to give her an update and asked when I will be finding out when I can start again.
I just Want to know, I don't Want it prung on me that month x


----------



## Melbram

Well it takes 90 days for your eggs to mature apparently and they say to wait 3 months for your body to recover so you will have time to prepare

The day I got my negative test result I came on for 12 days - Im usually only on for two days and get bad periods. That wasnt a bad period just long and the blood was a different colour (sorry tmi). I was off for a week then back on for 2 days and I am still have flushes like I was taking the meds although not as frequent 

Its strange but I actually dont feel like my body is ready to take it all at the minute

Hope your nurse responds soon so you have something to work towards xxx


----------



## chicky160

Somehow managed to unsubscribe from this thread. I am so sorry Hun but look forward to hearing your progress on your next round and seeing you get your sticky bfp :hugs: x


----------



## Melbram

Any news on when you can start again mummywannabe?x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you chicky!
It's getting easier as the days go on.

Melbram I have got a hospital review Wednesday. I don't know what for. Hopefully to discuss when I can start again and possibly the mc.

It's my 3rd wedding anniversary tomorrow so we going out for a meal where we got married.

You ok?
Everyone ok? X


----------



## chicky160

Ahh happy anniversary have a lovely time :hugs:X


----------



## Melbram

Aw happy anniversary for tomorrow :) 

Glad your finding it a bit easier - hope you get some answers on Wednesday to move forward x 

I've never had the lap and dye because thought will need IVF regardless of my problems due to male factor infertility but thinking now I should perhaps have it done so will discuss it on my FU on the 18th - at least if my tubes are blocked or something we can get it sorted so we know there is a chance of a natural conception x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I have to wait 6 months! I feel very deflated about the whole thing. Im fed up of putting my life on hold for more waiting! Life is not fair! I hate people who fall pregnant trying for a few months and they think they have it hard and don't realise exactly what a gift it is.
Sorry I'm just angry!
Got to go back to work now, really wish I didn't have too.

I can start doing injections end of January. At least the 6 months started from when I had egg collection.
I can try and loose weight which I constantly battle with and try get our house how we want it x

Defo get the lap done to see if your tubes are blocked coz if you can have your 2nd naturally. I'm surprised they didn't make you
Do that before you started or before they refered you x


----------



## Melbram

Sorry to hear you cant start as soon as you want - 6 months sounds a lot longer than January - January will soon be here and in the meantime you can have a month or two of just having some fun with your DH before starting to prep your body again x By then your body will be better prepared too
....This WILL be the last Christmas we all spend without a baby - that's what I keep telling myself so we should try and enjoy it ;) 

Im totally with you on the whole ppl getting pregnant without a care in the world even more so young naive parents who cant provide a stable home for their child or cant be bothered with it once the novelty has worn off - so unfair how we have to do all this prep and go through all the injections etc when drug addicts abuse their bodies and their fertility in the majority of cases isnt effected 

Stay strong and TRY to have a lil fun - it really does help and is very much needed - I dont think I quite reolised until it was over how stressed and consumed by the whole experience I had become x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The 6 months goes from egg collection to egg collection.
I'd start injections end of jan and egg collection feb.

We will carry on trying in the mean time.
Weve got big plans for doing our house up before our treatment starts again x

I'm a bit calmer now and not so angry because there is nothing I can do about it x


----------



## 2have4kids

I just had a phone call from the clinic offering us IVF and had to ask them to call back next month as we booked a vaca for Oct WAY back in May thinking we'd have had IVF and be preggers already. How irritating is that to be messed up on your own accord:dohh::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh no, you can enjoy your holiday as you'll need to be relaxed as you can to start ivf. It's hard going x


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids that's the annoying part of this process not being able to plan anything "just incase" as mummywannabe says at least you can relax and enjoy your hols ready to start :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
How are we all?
Haven't been on for a few days. Just been working really x


----------



## chicky160

Hi mummy wannabe I got my referral! :happydance:Well to a gyno at stoke mandeville I hope to check tubes etc so hopefully moving forward a little. More waiting :dohh: x


----------



## Melbram

Great news Chicky 

Im well thanks mummywannabe - got confirmation that I am a qualified lawyer through the post over the weekend so maybe my luck is changing now - Iv had the worst year ever so far so fx things are looking up 

Iv got my FU next Tuesday so hopefully find out a bit of what went wrong what to change etc but first hope to get referred back for my tubes to be checked so we can hold on to a miracle natural conception 

How are you doing mummywannabe?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad you got your referal. It's a lovely feeling to know things are moving on. 
When they check your tubes it doesn't hurt, don't read things because I did and it frightened me, I had it and it was fine.

Wow congratulations! A lawyer, well done you!!!
Yes hope your luck changes and mine.
Hope you get some answers but they can't often tell you what goes wrong.

I'm ok not doing much, just working and the evenings go by so quickly and your back at work again! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Chicky that's great about the referral-congrats. I wish you a speedy process now that you're in the system.
Melbram, you are a qualified lawyer lady? Fantastic! Any idea what kind of law you'd like to practice? We have a rental property and have had to take people to tenants court in order to collect for damages, my husband said the last time we went that I should do it for a living - we were so organised. I don't kid myself, the more you know...the more you know you don't know! And I'd hate to be examined on all of the acts, rules of court, civil/vs criminal justice, government legislation etc whatever else there is to know.
Mommywannabe Hi! Don't work too hard ;)


----------



## chicky160

Thanks ladies I hope so too. Did anyone else notice after bloods and everything came back fine their cycles went all whacko! I'm on cd 7 but have now had almost 10 days of bleeding! 

Congrats on becoming a fully qualified lawyer! Now we all know where to go for advice! Lol :winkwink: x


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids said:


> Chicky that's great about the referral-congrats. I wish you a speedy process now that you're in the system.
> Melbram, you are a qualified lawyer lady? Fantastic! Any idea what kind of law you'd like to practice? We have a rental property and have had to take people to tenants court in order to collect for damages, my husband said the last time we went that I should do it for a living - we were so organised. I don't kid myself, the more you know...the more you know you don't know! And I'd hate to be examined on all of the acts, rules of court, civil/vs criminal justice, government legislation etc whatever else there is to know.
> Mommywannabe Hi! Don't work too hard ;)

I've been practicing in Employment and Personal Injury Law for the last 4 years so glad to finally qualify :)


----------



## Melbram

Chiky mine were not longer but came earlier x


----------



## chicky160

Hmm well maybe with all the stress of ttc now my body is relaxing a bit :shrug: I just hate how out of control we are when ttc and I need to be in control! :haha: x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes stress can cause a lot of weird things to our bodies.
I don't think my cycles were different after bloods, mine were just as long as they usually are x


----------



## Melbram

Hows everyone doing?

I attended my FU today it was a total waste of time - it takes me an hour to get to the hospital and could have been done over the phone in my opinion. 

I was told my last cycle went great I responded well even though I didnt get pregnant - will probably keep me on the same protocol next time - they are unlikley to up the amps because I ended up over stimmulating

I asked about the quality of the eggs and embies I had put back but didnt get much of an answer - also they dont do a full SA so have no idea what OHs counts etc were 

Wont let me have the lap and dye because they dont think its necessary in my case there has been nothing to indicate any tubal problem so in other words a waste of NHS money

Just have to ring now when I want to start my next cycle - physically and mentally cant go through it just yet so will start again in the new year x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You are strong! Because if I was offered it straight away I'd do it. I'm biting at the bit to get started, but understand its such a hard thing to go through and you have to be prepared!

I'm ok. Not doing much. Just working and getting things done in the house.'plastering the room that would be babies and getting builders starting in a few weeks to do a downstairs toilet which I think we would need with children.
So got things to keep us occupied but everything I see around me, makes me think of bsbies and hubby is more do than ever before x


----------



## Melbram

Glad youv got lots on keeping you busy busy busy - when can you start again?

Id rather go again in 2013 because this year has been an awful year so new year fresh start etc etc + 13 is my luck number ;) but I know what you mean - everyone is either getting pregnant or giving birth!


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram, when you got over stimulated did you get lots of fluid or what happened with that? A lady at work had the same and said she had to get a needle to drain the fluid that made her look 5 months preggers two weeks after her IVF. She said it was a bucketful! Hopefully it wasn't that bad for you, that would be really horrible.

How's everyone? I've come to ask your advice with something. If in my posts I've used my signature 99% of the time and then if I wanted to put a pregnancy timeline on it, how does one do this without having the timeline appear on all of the LTTTC threads that I've chatted on? I don't want to upset the girls I've befriended and this may not even be a sticky bean but after Wednesday's second blood test come back I'm going to treat it like a real one and run with it.

I've spent the whole day bawling, I guess I can't believe it after my shitty diagnosis and the amount of time we've been trying. I am happy but just emotional and certainly scared that something bad will happen. I'm also SO relieved to not have to pay $10K+ for IVF in Nov/Dec. It was coming up fast.

The equinox happened Saturday and I took a big group of friends out to the astronomical observatory to watch the stars. It was a great evening. How were your weekends ladies? I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh congratulations darling.
Unfortunately if you put a ticker or signiture on your profile it's for a to see. 
They will be happy for you. You've had a long struggle too and they will get there turn.
So you will have to decide if you want to put 1 on.

It was horrible when I had to delete mine, It's things like that after a mc that keep you reminded. Also I signed up to bounty and pampers newsletters and keep getting them telling me how many weeks I am. Don't know how to stop them.

I wish you all the luck with it being sticky bean. Don't want you going through what I have.

I worker all weekend but the weather was so rubbish it wasn't that busy anyway.
Last night we stripped the wall paper off the smallest bedroom ready for the plasterer tomorrow. It's hard work but got to get done x

You told many people? I found it hard not to because everyone at work knew I was off work to do ivf so people kept asking me. 
What job do you do? 

Everyone else ok x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Ohh congratulations darling.
> Unfortunately if you put a ticker or signiture on your profile it's for a to see.
> They will be happy for you. You've had a long struggle too and they will get there turn.
> So you will have to decide if you want to put 1 on.
> 
> It was horrible when I had to delete mine, It's things like that after a mc that keep you reminded. Also I signed up to bounty and pampers newsletters and keep getting them telling me how many weeks I am. Don't know how to stop them.
> 
> I wish you all the luck with it being sticky bean. Don't want you going through what I have.
> 
> I worker all weekend but the weather was so rubbish it wasn't that busy anyway.
> Last night we stripped the wall paper off the smallest bedroom ready for the plasterer tomorrow. It's hard work but got to get done x
> 
> You told many people? I found it hard not to because everyone at work knew I was off work to do ivf so people kept asking me.
> What job do you do?
> 
> Everyone else ok x

Thanks Mummy, I've enclosed it inside a spoiler code to keep it hidden. Yesterdays pee was extremely yellow and this morning's was very clear and todays test was lighter than yesterdays. I sure hope it's not another chemical! But I drank a tonne of water yesterday and had to get up a few times during the night. Must have had something salty with dinner to make me that thirsty. Either way, I'm not counting on anything until tomorrow's blood test. I'll know then and take it down if it's just another disappointment. I'm forcing my brain to think it's going to be OK by going ahead with the ticker. I need something to look forward to even if it's for only a day. 
I haven't told anyone, won't be telling a soul other than DH until Christmas. I'm a graphic designer and everyone knows we've been trying for a while. My close colleagues know about IVF coming up in Nov/Dec. I've had to go for so many appts and blood work I seemed to have spilled the beans explaining stuff away:shrug:
I'm not worried about them knowing about IVF, it's a m/c I don't want them to know about!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im so confused ha, not hard!
you have just done ivf to conceive this one? or has it happened naturally before your planned ivf nov/dec? x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> im so confused ha, not hard!
> you have just done ivf to conceive this one? or has it happened naturally before your planned ivf nov/dec? x

Naturally before IVF. Glad about this because if it winds up as another chemical, there's still IVF in a few months (reassuring to have a back up plan).


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah reassuring but don't think that way! Keep positive! 
You have blood test tomorrow you say?


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Yeah reassuring but don't think that way! Keep positive!
> You have blood test tomorrow you say?

Yep, I've taken 2 more HPT's today. Can't get my urine as concentrated as yesterday and of course the lines are fainter both of todays tests. This scares the hell out of me. I need to stop testing/stressing.:nope:
Took both yesterday & today off work. Hurt my neck SO bad, went for a massage this morning. So at least I get to lay in bed with the kitties while I'm worrying:haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You can really only get your best test 1wee of the day.
Stop ya testing and chill. Wait for your bloods and let me know x
Thinking of you x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> You can really only get your best test 1wee of the day.
> Stop ya testing and chill. Wait for your bloods and let me know x
> Thinking of you x

Thanks so much chica,:flower: yes to answer your question the next bloods to be done tomorrow. Then another Friday. I won't test again today.:coffee:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Really hope it's good news for you.

Got any symptoms? Or feel different, that's how I knew but I didn't want to keep over thinking it x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Really hope it's good news for you.
> 
> Got any symptoms? Or feel different, that's how I knew but I didn't want to keep over thinking it x

Well that's the weird thing, I don't have the sore bbs that I did in June, I only had a strong pressure sensation (no cramps at all) around the cervix area last week. I've been sick and sneezing. I've either sneezed so hard I've put my neck out too or I slept wrong on it. So kind of been distracted with a bunch of other bunk.:dohh:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello Ladies

I'm now waiting for IVF and struggling! After having x3 SA, blood tests done, losing 7stone between us and radically changing our lifestyle, we are waiting for the first day of my next AF (19th Oct) so that I can ring the clinic and arrange a scan which I'm told is the next step.

I'm grumpy as our PCT funding was confirmed 4 weeks ago and it has taken this long and much chasing by me, to get things moving. I was so relieved to get a date for what happens next, I didnt ask what the scan would be for, does anyone have any idea?

I hope the next 3 weeks goes quick as I just want to get started :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
It's horrible all the waiting.
I unfortunately had an mc after my 1st ivf now waiting 5 months to start again.

Ermmm I'm not sure what they scan is for. 
I went to my local hospital for tests 1st then when I was refered to the ivf hospital they wanted me to have a few tests with them too.
I was diagnosed with anything at all, then went for my 1st scan with ivf Hospitsl, had a scan whilst on my period and they saw I had pcos on 1 side and endo on the other. Then gave me my prescription for my injections and paperwork and told to ring them when I started my next period x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you :flower: Sorry about your MC :hugs: 

I think because we have slogged away all summer to lose the weight, it feels like it is taking ages, but I am also really impatient, everything seems hard work to find out whats happening and what happens next. I hope it will all become clear once we get the scan/tests out of the way.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It feels ages waiting but when you look back its not too bad. You've fine the hard bit now just got a short way to go.
I start my next lot of injections end of jan and egg collection in feb so I'm wishing the new year here now x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck, fingers crossed for us all for a 2013 sticky bean x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck to you and let me know how it goes x


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: congrats on your BFP - how did you get on today?

welcome Pinkie33 - what is your reason for IVF and when is your next appointment?

mummywannabe - we will be cycling around the same time again then - roll on 2013 :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have4kids how did the bl


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bloods go?

Melbram do you know exactly when your starting?
Normally the time from September to December flies by, but each day is dragging so slowly because I want it to fly by x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies & welcome pinky!

I'm going to be on here stalking you guys in Jan, hoping for sticky beans all around.

Mummy & pinky, time will fly by. I'll be cheering you guys :)

Mondays bloods were 63, Wednesdays were 138 and i'm sitting in the wait room right now for the last one. My fam doc scheduled my u/s for Nov 12, day after we arrive back from vaca, hopefully we'll make it that far. She said 1 in 6 m/c in that timeframe. Fx this works out or else! OMgoodness, some man just walked in here w/ a black leather kilt & jacket (matching ensemble). Oh my! The ways we get our entertainment ;)

EDIT: he had on a liverpool T, i was a little embarrassed for us here in Canada but i'll redirect that to the UK lol.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha that's funny! I'm defo a people watcher.

Bloods sounds good. Best of luck for a great 9 months! 
Please keep in touch x


----------



## Melbram

mummywannabe: I havent got a day because I have to give them a ring the month before I want to start to make sure there is room for me. Want to start around January but may put off untilo Feb to prepare my body a bit more give I will probably be eating crap and drinking alcohol over xmas ;)

2have4kids: bloods sound great - congrats! :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Same here. It's nice to enjoy Christmas.
I will have to start my period in jan to start my injections.
Since my mc I've been bleeding a lot and random times too. Had a lot of unbearable pains too but I read that was normal x 
I should loose weight but even a baby isn't motivating me x


----------



## Melbram

Hope you periods start to calm down soon for you mine are just getting back to normal now x 

I dont need to lose weight but really need to start doing some sort of exercise but with the colder darker nights its very hard to get motivated lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah when I get home from work I don't want to do anything.
I'm going on a night out with my best mate tonight, having been out for a dance for ages.

Any plans this weekend? X


----------



## Melbram

That'l be good I love to dance - great exercise ;) :dance:

Im having a chilled night - homemade lesagne, popcorn, cake and some sparkling rose :wine:


----------



## 2have4kids

Yum-can I come over lol. Took 2 loads of stuff to the dump (renovating), trimmed hedge, painted the new shed base, installed shed solar lights, raked up all the leaves and did some shopping...exhausted, been a long day. Enjoying a hot cup of tea, my bed & the wee kitties. Tomorrow an easy hike in the rocky mountains. Colours are stunning this time of year. 

Enjoy that bubbly Melbram (jealous) :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You'd have a long journey to join melbram for dinner ha
Wow hike in the Rockys lovely!
My hubby has family in Canada but I've never been.
We went to the mountains in Australia and that was amazing.

I want to travel to all these places but its having the money and with doing up our house its hard to do all the things you want to do, unless you win the lottery ha which I don't do!!

Feeling a bit worse for wear today, had a good night out but felt a bit old actually, full of 18 year olds and when songs come on you don't know, me and my friend look at each other and say grannies ha
Things are so different in your life from when your younger and that's why I get annoyed seeing so many kids having kids, they haven't learnt anything in life!

Feeling any different 2have4kids


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: your day sounds exhausting! sorry you couldnt make it in time of tea :haha:

mummywannabe: a sore head is a sign of a good night - I know what you mean about feeling old though I went out a few week back and it was so odd - like walking back in time except im not 16 any more :wacko:

Hope you both have a nice day today - I had planned to go round visiting family etc but it looks like its going to poor down any minute so sofa/film day it is :winkwink:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hubby and I just made cupcakes and feeling a bit better now, that took my mind off feeling it sick ha
It's really Sunday here today, weather can't make up its mind! Now that was a getting older comment haha 
Going to my nans for Sunday roast soon and then early night for me x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks for the lovely welcome :hugs: DP has a very low SA (last sample just had 6) so the FS said IVF + ICSI was our only chance. We both had to lose weight to get to the right BMI which we have done. We had a choice of two clinics in Nottingham and we are now waiting for the first day of AF so I can book in for a scan.

The next three weeks will go very slowly I think! 

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When you want something so much and have to wait for that date to come it does drag. We have to wait until end of jan. normally from now til Xmas flies by but every day is dragging.

My dad lives in cotgrave, where abouts are you?
3 weeks will be here soon and it will be worth it. You have done so well already x


----------



## Pinkie 33

We are in the Wolds. the hilly bit of Lincolnshire! Very lucky to live in a very old cottage (350 years +) on DP's family farm with our two doggies. Perfect place for kids to grow up :happydance:

I'm just so keen to get started now. Reading through this thread, I can see that however positive I try to be, it could be a long journey and you ladies are a real inspiration.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's a very long journey indeed but when we all get what we want it will be so worth it and I stick by what I always say, we will appreciate our babies more x


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi, I've never been on a forum before and I don't know forum etiquette, apologies if I'm doing the wrong thing (I can't find the rules), but I have a really good reason for suddenly posting. 

Ok, earlier in this thread Melbram mentions trying IMSI in a NHS IVF funded attempt. In my area IMSI is offered as a private treatment only, I've asked if they will let us pay the difference between IMSI and ICSI but apparently that's not the health authoritys policy. I am going to try writing to the health authority to challenge this (we want to pay the difference not get something for nothing). If I can find another area in the UK where they will let you pay the difference or have the treatment I feel this could add to our case. I realise challenging this is naive but no one gets anywhere without challenging things. I really think IMSI could help us. 

My urgency in this post is because we have our follow up with our satellite clinic on Tuesday (we got a cancellation appointment), and I wanted the info to see what my doctor thinks. Though as the satellite don't so IMSI I wonder how much he will know (satellite does drugs, scans & collection, main place does everything else).

I would appreciate anyone comments on the NHS funding or if they think I could be looking into this elsewhere.

I will post something under the 'Our Story' thread.

Me: 32, PCOS 
DH: 42, low everything
TTC: 3 years
Clomid 6 months
IVF 1 03.2012: ICSI, 13 eggs, 12 fert, by day 5 - 1 6 cell & 1 8 cell - no one can tell us why this happened.
IVF 2 09.2012: ICSI 21 eggs, 16 fert, by day 5 1 Morella

From the above IMSI looks perfect for us.


----------



## Melbram

Hi Minxychik

I heard about IMSI through another thread - when I attended my follow up appointment following failed IVF I asked whether we could used IMSI on the next go but obviously pay for it - the nurse seemed a bit taken back when I mentioned it but said she would ask for me or I should mentioned it to the consultant when I start my next cycle. I wont be starting my next cycle until next year so havent looked into it any further im afraid. 

I never understand why the clinic dont offer some private "add-ons" to NHS funded patients - do they want to make some money or what! If I hadnt heard about IMSI on a thread I wouldnt know it existed which really hacks me off when using it could be the difference between a BFP and a BFN

I would be really interested to know what response you get x 

Hi to everyone else - Pinkie have are you getting on ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi guys, has anyone tried contacting whomever the private co/lab would be who does the service giving you NHL a hand with coordination? Sometimes I find if you baby them they respond better (making them aware you already know all the ins & outs) and maybe they either know you can't be fooled or know you are quite serious about the thing you want. Either way I wish you good luck with it! :dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi
Haven't been on for such a long time. 
Been stressed with work. I've now been made manager now.

I had never heard of imsi before melbram said about it.
But seems crazy the Nhs won't let you pay for something extra. 
Hope you can find out something before your appt.

Work starts on our house next week. I think the time is going slow tho. Can't wait til Xmas then start in jan x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi All

I'm waiting for AF :growlmad: I was due Friday and I'm usually regular within a day max. Tested - BFN. So once she finally arrives I can book my AFC scan and DP in for (yet another) SA. I really need to learn how to be patient as this process is pushing my boundaries! The worst thing is needing to try and plan work around appointments, when you dont even know when they might be!

mummy.wannabe - congrats on being made manager. Christmas will be here before you know it.

Melbram - how are you coping with waiting for the next cycle? 

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Thank you.
The more you stress about your late af the longer it will take. Mine took Forever to come. Was nearly 3 weeks late. Try and do things that take your mind off things. Go shopping, go out for dinners, chill out things. Treat yourself to a massage or manicure etc 

I can't wait to get started. Since my mc I have had a period every other week, it's so annoying. It really messes with things but hoping when I get back into a regular routine my cycles will be shorter x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I hope your cycles get back on track soon for you, that must be pretty awful :hugs:

AFM AF arrived yesterday. Booked in for scan and bloods for me, bloods and SA for DP tomorrow afternoon. We then meet the consultant a week today to find out what they are going to do next.

Quite curious about SA as DP has lost 5.5 stone, stopped drinking and taken every single vitamin and supplement I've thrown at him since May so I have everything crossed! Having said that, after the last SA, even if we doubled our results it would take us to a nice round dozen in total! Ho hum.

:flower:


----------



## Melbram

Congrats on your promotion mummywannbe :happydance:

Pinkie: glad your AF arrived and hope there is a difference in your DPs SA. 

AFM had a lot on my plate with family problems so the IVF has had to take a back seat unfortunatley im so drained and stressed I cant really think about starting the IVF again until Im in a better place x Hopefully in the New Year things will be a bit better and I can concentrate more on me and OH and destressing and start prepping my body again for round 2


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy congrats-don't let it stress you too much!
Pinkie you have an awesome guy to be willing to take whatever supplement you asked of him. I'm wishing a healthy as result for you both.
Melbram whatever's going on I hope it settles down so you can relax soon. Here's to December flying by!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie glad AF arrived.

Melbram- hope everything is ok family wise. You weren't going to start until new year anyway were you?

I'm settling down a bit more now, things are smoothing out in the job and were forgetting the old manager. So feel a lot happier now.
I started a diet and feeling quite motivated at the mo to carry on for awhile. Just want to loose a stone so I can enjoy Xmas and then get back on it in time to start ivf in jan.
The time is going quicker for me now.

How's everyone doing x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Glad things are better for you mummy.wannabe. We spend so much of our time at work, its really so much nicer when you can enjoy it!

Had the follicle scan and blood tests yesterday. Everything is looking good so far, lots of follicles etc. DP did SA number 4! We go back on Tuesday to find out our way forward.

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Melbram

Mummywannbe: yes I planned on starting again in January but cant prepare myself properly at the mo so will get xmas out the way and think about it again next year x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I think I m/c'd last night. I'm on vacation and won't know till we get back nov 12. It would have been 8 weeks 6 days, that common time when chromosomal abnormalities sort themselves out. I'm just devastated and can't even cry... The brother-in-law is here with us in Cyprus and didn't even know I was pregnant. So back to square 1. :cry::growlmad:

Have any of you m/c'd this late and when did you get your cycle back?

I hope you're all doing better than I am today and gl pinkie.


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids I'm so sorry, sending you lots of hugs. I dont know about cycles after MC but I hope its all ok. Is there a Doctor you can see where you are? What an awful thing to happen on your hols.

xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

I have till Saturday with the b-I-l and then we have a week left in Istanbul DH and I, alone. I guess I could go to a hospital there but I'm scared they'll want to scrape me or get in there somehow. I don't trust Turkish doctors. I would like a scan but that could lead to further steps. I can wait till we get back to Canada for that. Just want my cycle back ASAP to start trying again.


----------



## ehott

This is my first time to any site like this. My husband and I are going through our first try at IVF. We are just recently married, but I have had infertility problems for 15 years. We are doing our trigger shot tonight and our egg retreival Friday. I am so freaked out. If this isn't the right blog I apologize. I just need some support.


----------



## Pinkie 33

ehott said:


> This is my first time to any site like this. My husband and I are going through our first try at IVF. We are just recently married, but I have had infertility problems for 15 years. We are doing our trigger shot tonight and our egg retreival Friday. I am so freaked out. If this isn't the right blog I apologize. I just need some support.

Dont worry, here is fine :hugs:

There are lots of ladies here and in the Assisted Conception section who know what you are going through. Are you worried about the injection or is it the whole process thats getting to you? I hope it works out for you :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Ehott, I'm wishing you a successful quick conception & h&h 9 mnths.


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie where you are up to now? you got your date for collection?

2have4kids: Im so sorry to hear you may have m/cd worse still to have to wait to find out for definate. I have never had a pregnancy so have no clue about getting things back to normal :hugs:

Ehott: good luck with your collection! fx you get some lots of quality embies x


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks bella. Feels like back to normal today. Flat belly, no more bloating, bleeding almost gone and i'm counting it as day 2, eagerly awaiting fertile days 17-20. :/


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi all, we collected the drugs today (thought I might need a wheelbarrow, good heavens!!) and DP did a sample for freezing. I'm day 10 today so starting the injections a week on Monday. Its out of our hands now I suppose... we just need to do as we're told when we're told to do it!

Hope everyone else is holding up ok :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Very, very exciting. I think i's be jumping up and down in anticipation. But then i think sometimes i stupidly get too excited over these things which sometimes leads me to disappointment. Even in my old age i can't help feeling super over eager for conception to work (2days after a mc and all). Maybe all that positivity will one day pan out). At the very least i hope it does for you sweetie.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you :hugs: We are really excited :dance:

I hope it happens again soon for you x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

oh 2have4kids im so sorry you had an mc.
i had mine at 6 weeks. you should try again for 3 months until your body recovers.
i had my mc middle august and had bleed a lot since then, its only just calming down now and becoming more regular. 
i was all over the place. very clingy with my hubby which im not normally like at all.
after 2 weeks the worst was over and i was still upset but all the hormones had calmed down and started to feel more ''normal''

hey pinkie, im excited for you, i rememeber that time, its scary and exciting, utterly exhausting but so good when you get a postive. good luck to you x

melbram- how are you doing? i have a hospital appt 20th novemeber to talk more about cycle 2, the time is going quicker than it was at the beginning more because im happy at work i think. we having work done on our house and taking up alot of our time.
i know it will soon be our turn again.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ehott said:


> This is my first time to any site like this. My husband and I are going through our first try at IVF. We are just recently married, but I have had infertility problems for 15 years. We are doing our trigger shot tonight and our egg retreival Friday. I am so freaked out. If this isn't the right blog I apologize. I just need some support.



welcome hun. why are you doing ivf?
wishing you all the best with the egg collection, do keep us updated. we have all gone through it so any questions im sure 1 of us knows how to answer and we are all here just to chat x


----------



## Melbram

Mummywannabe: great news about the appointment you will feel like your really getting started again then - good your keeping yourself occupied in the meantime though ;) 

Im not too bad thanks things have calmed down a little bit but im just going to focus on having a good Christmas and try not to think too much about IVF. Thinking about timing though I think ideally we should do next cycle in Feb with perhaps view to ec/et in perhaps March - I cant take time off from work in April and dont want it to be May/June before we start again because that feels too far away


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Would you not want EC in feb then to make sure your ok and don't need time off in April.
I should be having EC in feb too. I couldn't put it back I just want it done ASAP x


----------



## Melbram

no to start in january would be too soon because im drinking and eating rubbish over christmas so wont be preparing my body properly Feb start injections is pushing it a bit really x


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie: you started your injections today? good luck xxx

How is everyone else doing? 

afm - I am waiting for AF to arrive - its usually between 30-36 days but I am now on day 43! I have tested with strip test and got a BFN and I've had some very very mild spotting over the last few days but nothing else - Just want everything to go back to normal ready for round 2!...maybe its the stress that has delayed it :(


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm sure it probably is the stress, fingers crossed for you getting back to normal cycle soon :hugs:

I start injecting next Monday, its exciting (and a bit scary as you all know) :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

I had a mini breakdown the last 2 days on vacation. We're in Istanbul and I had to deal with some emails...cancelled birth & baby classes, took myself off the midwife waitlists etc. kind of came to the realisation that I won't be a mom before the age of 38. Baracaded myself in my bedroom, tears, puffy eyes, and downed a whole bottle of wine myself (which i'm sure did wonders for nuturing my growing eggies). Having to wait ar least another 2 months before we'll be offered IVF. Blah blah, sometimes I hate life.
*Melbram*, I hope it's a BFP that just doesn't register yet, surprise pregnancies when you want them so badly are the best gift.
*Pinkie*, best of luck stimming, grow eggies grow!


----------



## Pinkie 33

:hugs: I'm sorry. Two months will fly by, keep busy. I hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: so sorry you are having to go through all this I cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling x big hugs xxx


----------



## Melbram

Good luck today Pnkie! all goes quick from here :)

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you so much :hugs: How are you?

Feeling excited and a bit scared (mostly because of needle-phobia!). I'm also a bit worried about finding out the result on/around the few days before Christmas but I'm hoping all the shopping, wrapping and decorating will be a welcome diversion!

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Melbram

Im well thank you just been doing some decorating

What sort of protocol are you on and what injections?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm on long protocol, starting with Buserelin. Did ok until actually sticking the needle in and then DP had to step in! Hopefully it will get easier :wacko:


----------



## Melbram

I was on LP too with the Buserelin - it does get easier because you get used to all the fiddly bits 

I didnt really have any side effects other than hot flushes

Good Luck x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you x Fingers crossed for no side effects! x


----------



## Melbram

How are you getting on with the injections Pinkie? You had your follie scan yet?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello, thanks for asking :flower:

Been on the Buserelin since 12th November, AF arrived Monday as planned (although it was the mother of all AFs :wacko:) and so we are booked in 7.30am Monday morning for a scan and blood tests. The hospital is a 100mile round trip for us so we'll have some travelling to do. I'm assuming we'll then start Gonal-F early next week.

DP is doing the injections as I bottled it! Got as far as loading it ready but couldnt actually stick the needle in, DP is wonderful so all going to plan so far.

How are you?

x


----------



## Melbram

Good to hear all going well then! I had forgotten how long you down-reg for! I went onto meopur and had Gonal-F as my trigger shot I think x 

Im good thanks getting into the CHristmas mode now - all shopped just need to wrap :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
How is everyone?
Not been on for awhile. Been so busy with stuff going on at work and doing the house up.
Had our follow up chat at hammersmith hospital, 1st 1 since my mc. 
They have said to wait til period starts in jan and go have another scan. Then I can start injections on my feb period which isn't due until the very end of feb so it will prob be march as its bound to be late as ill be waiting for it.

Looking forward to Christmas tho, got most of my stuff.
What's everyone doing?
I'm having hubby's side this year as had mine last year. It will only be the 2nd time I've cooked Christmas dinner but got my brand new bigger kitchen so should be a lot easier. Get 10days off work too Wooo x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi all,
Quick question for mummy wannabe - I start at hammersmith hospital in jan- do you know if most people do the long protocol, what cd it starts on and whether I could start that phase whilst abroad?
We are going skiing in the first week in feb for 7 nights which should be cd 13-20. Am worried we will miss both jan and feb cycles because of this trip bit if I can down reg on holiday (if it ends up being a later cd in my cycle) then that would be great
Also where do you park at hammersmith- silly me, I thought hammersmith hospital was in hammersmith.....!!
Thanks in advance and best wishes to everyone


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey there duck tales.
I think I did short protocol. I did not down reg.
I think if your away cd 13-20 and your always like clockwork then think you would miss that cycle.
I started my injections on cd2 and then 4 days later went for my 1st scan. 
I have wrote a diary of the whole process so I could look it up for you.

Why are you doing ivf?
I have pcos and endo so was on a smaller dose of gonal f and it took me nearly 3 weeks for my eggs to be to size. 
I will be on a higher dose this time and so eggs (should) be up to size at 10-14 days.

Hammersmith is next to wormwood scrubs, weird it's not in hammersmith.
It is a very small car park at the side of the queen Charlotte hospital and you have to walk right round to the front.
I think there is another car park behind it too. We always had very early appointments. So were there for 7am-8am each time and always got a space. I would advise that when you pick times to go for scans daily that you pick an early slot. Most the time there was lots of times free but the occasional time I had afternoon slots x

How far away from hammersmith are you? 
It takes us an hour and a half x

If you started treatment the month you go away, you might just be ok but it all depends on how quickly your progress and I wouldn't advice going skiing after having ET, I felt rough for a few days and extremely bloated and uncomfortable stomach x


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone 

Sounds like your follow up was good mummywannabe and at least you know when you are starting now to prepare etc

I go to my mums for Christmas dinner so dont have to worry about cooking :happydance: then onto the OHs mums for the evenning. Looking forward to it now want to put my tree up by OH says its too soon :growlmad:

Hope your doing ok Pinkie and you can start stimming tomorrow


----------



## mummy.wannabe

As we are having our whole house re wired we can't put our tree up until we have cleaned up all the dust so another 2 weeks and ill go buy ours on my weekend off.
Love putting Christmas songs on, having a muled wine putting the decs up, I love it! X


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hey there duck tales.
> I think I did short protocol. I did not down reg.
> I think if your away cd 13-20 and your always like clockwork then think you would miss that cycle.
> I started my injections on cd2 and then 4 days later went for my 1st scan.
> I have wrote a diary of the whole process so I could look it up for you.
> 
> Why are you doing ivf?
> I have pcos and endo so was on a smaller dose of gonal f and it took me nearly 3 weeks for my eggs to be to size.
> I will be on a higher dose this time and so eggs (should) be up to size at 10-14 days.
> 
> Hammersmith is next to wormwood scrubs, weird it's not in hammersmith.
> It is a very small car park at the side of the queen Charlotte hospital and you have to walk right round to the front.
> I think there is another car park behind it too. We always had very early appointments. So were there for 7am-8am each time and always got a space. I would advise that when you pick times to go for scans daily that you pick an early slot. Most the time there was lots of times free but the occasional time I had afternoon slots x
> 
> How far away from hammersmith are you?
> It takes us an hour and a half x
> 
> If you started treatment the month you go away, you might just be ok but it all depends on how quickly your progress and I wouldn't advice going skiing after having ET, I felt rough for a few days and extremely bloated and uncomfortable stomach x


thank you for all the info.
I too have endo - it was treated at my lap and dye in July, but have still been trying 2 years since my MMC and before that took 1 year to get my BFP.
At the FS, my husband was told his sperm motility was a bit low 30%, but they didnt think it was a problem, though in truth i imagine Hammersmith may say it as a problem. That was only one sample though, and i know they can change each time.
We get 1 attempt on the NHS and I am not sure whether if they think ICSI is best this is included or not.
I will opt for the early appointments as i usually start work at 8am anyway so don't want to be too late to work.
Our appointment will be around early Jan they said, so my group session later in Jan, we go away 2nd Feb for 7 nights which is CD 13-20 so thinking i wouldnt be starting till my end Feb cycle anyway, Jan would have been a push with timings.
we live in Harrow so not far at all but with traffic 1 hour, without 30-40 mins. It is quicker for me to get the train to Shepherds Bush and then a taxi to the hospital - 30 mins, then i get go on to work in the city straight after

thanks again
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

enjoy your skiing holiday and then youll be ready to start treatment when you get back.

i wasnt able to return to work after my appointments as i felt very weird as soon as i started the injections. i had constant headaches, dizziness and couldnt sleep. i wasnt myself at all. i tried to go back to work and when i got there i burst into tears as couldnt cope with it all.
i really hope you arent like that, but after reading lots of other ladies stories i think a lot of them had the same too.
i had 6 weeks off work. 3-4 was needed as was sick and then was signed off for 2 weeks from the doctors to relax whilst waiting to test.
have you told your work your doing ivf?

also my hubby had a less than 1 million sperm count on the 1st test and went up to 5 million so we did icsi on our 1st cycle. im sure that if you only get 1 go on the nhs that they may do icsi for you too to increase the chances x

i have to have a scan whilst on my period in jan and then will be starting injections end of feb begining of march and my cycles are so long so we could be around the same time x


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> enjoy your skiing holiday and then youll be ready to start treatment when you get back.
> 
> i wasnt able to return to work after my appointments as i felt very weird as soon as i started the injections. i had constant headaches, dizziness and couldnt sleep. i wasnt myself at all. i tried to go back to work and when i got there i burst into tears as couldnt cope with it all.
> i really hope you arent like that, but after reading lots of other ladies stories i think a lot of them had the same too.
> i had 6 weeks off work. 3-4 was needed as was sick and then was signed off for 2 weeks from the doctors to relax whilst waiting to test.
> have you told your work your doing ivf?
> 
> also my hubby had a less than 1 million sperm count on the 1st test and went up to 5 million so we did icsi on our 1st cycle. im sure that if you only get 1 go on the nhs that they may do icsi for you too to increase the chances x
> 
> i have to have a scan whilst on my period in jan and then will be starting injections end of feb begining of march and my cycles are so long so we could be around the same time x


fingers crossed for both of us then 
I have told my boss i am doing IVF but not my line manager, i am not sure what to say yet as I am not sure how many days off i will need in total - they are flexible about letting me take the hours off i need
I am hoping i dont react to badly to the injections, we will see
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good then that you can take time off as you don't realise how long appointments can take sometimes.
I've read that some people don't tell there work and I can't imagine that. 

I've heard that the 2nd time around you feel a lot different so hoping that's true x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Gals

mummy.wannabe - February will be here before you know it :flower: Sounds like you have Christmas sorted, a new kitchen in time too! 

Ducktales - Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle :thumbup: I'm not sure about whether they'll let you start abroad however from my experience, I dont know if I'd have coped with it if I wasnt at home but everyone is different.

I'm on long protocol, began down regulation on the 12th Nov. I had a scan yesterday and all is as it should be so start stims on Thursday and back for the next scan on Tuesday.

I've had really bad headaches and have been really tired. AF was also horrendous. Looking forward to starting the Gonal F to counteract the side effects of the Buserelin.

I'm really looking forward to Christmas now, think the tree will be going up on Sunday! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey pinkie
It's horrible what us ivf woman have to go through! 
I remember feeling really bad. Very weird feeling not myself at all. It was like I was in the room with people but not there if you know what I mean.
Had horrible headaches and dizziness and there was no way I could go to work.
I'm manager of a coffee shop so very customer related and no way of doing anything else so depends what job you do.
I'm really hoping ill feel different this time. 
I think the time will fly by.

I really am looking forward to Christmas with all the family x
Only 27 days!!! 

Had my hospital letter this morning and says I'm doing the antagonist protocol. 
Haven't a clue what it means ha 
You excited to get started pinkie? A few weeks and you'll have eggs collected and be waiting! Woo
What dose of gonal are you doing? X


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> That's good then that you can take time off as you don't realise how long appointments can take sometimes.
> I've read that some people don't tell there work and I can't imagine that.
> 
> I've heard that the 2nd time around you feel a lot different so hoping that's true x

i hope so
xx






mummy.wannabe said:


> Hey pinkie
> It's horrible what us ivf woman have to go through!
> I remember feeling really bad. Very weird feeling not myself at all. It was like I was in the room with people but not there if you know what I mean.
> Had horrible headaches and dizziness and there was no way I could go to work.
> I'm manager of a coffee shop so very customer related and no way of doing anything else so depends what job you do.
> I'm really hoping ill feel different this time.
> I think the time will fly by.
> 
> I really am looking forward to Christmas with all the family x
> Only 27 days!!!
> 
> Had my hospital letter this morning and says I'm doing the antagonist protocol.
> Haven't a clue what it means ha
> You excited to get started pinkie? A few weeks and you'll have eggs collected and be waiting! Woo
> What dose of gonal are you doing? X


fingers crossed time will fly 
pinkie, im sorry about the bad side effects, not long now till the EC and ET though !

AFM i still didnt get my letter but hoping to get it by the end of the week
xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm nervous and excited and a bit worried :wacko: Trying not to get my hopes up but cant help it! 

I'm so lucky as we have our own business and DP has stepped up a gear so I can do as much or as little as I feel like each day. I know I would find this so much harder if I was clocking in and out every day so totally understand why that would be hard, especially dealing with people. Also found some of the headaches immense and cant think straight when it happens.

I'll be on 150 on the Gonal F pen injections. Read my notes when I was waiting for the scan on Monday and they found 24+ follicles at first count (part of left ovary was obscured) so I'm hopeful there will be some to go at after stims. Lining was 5.1 on Monday so all is ok so far.

I'm not sure what the antagonist protocol is but I think I've read a bit on the assisted conception threads somewhere. Keeping everything crossed for you for a 2013 bump :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> I'm nervous and excited and a bit worried :wacko: Trying not to get my hopes up but cant help it!
> 
> I'm so lucky as we have our own business and DP has stepped up a gear so I can do as much or as little as I feel like each day. I know I would find this so much harder if I was clocking in and out every day so totally understand why that would be hard, especially dealing with people. Also found some of the headaches immense and cant think straight when it happens.
> 
> I'll be on 150 on the Gonal F pen injections. Read my notes when I was waiting for the scan on Monday and they found 24+ follicles at first count (part of left ovary was obscured) so I'm hopeful there will be some to go at after stims. Lining was 5.1 on Monday so all is ok so far.
> 
> I'm not sure what the antagonist protocol is but I think I've read a bit on the assisted conception threads somewhere. Keeping everything crossed for you for a 2013 bump :hugs:

WOW, 24+ that's amazing. Surely we get a baby and future frosties out of 24. I'm very excited for you and all of the ladies coming up to IVF this winter. Yay baby!
Just got out of yoga class and going into a meeting. Had to post while the positivity is still bursting from my veins.:flower:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks 2have4kids, I'm happy to go with your positivity! :hugs:


----------



## Melbram

Hey everyone hope you are all well

Pinkie: where are you up to have you had your transfer yet?????


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone. I hope you're doing well *Pinkie* with your IVF.* Mummywannabe*, did you find out what the antagonist protocol is? How's everything *Melbram*, is your work gearing down for the holidays? You're getting set to go for end of Jan/early feb yes? *Ducktales*, how's the NHS process going? Did you find out if they'll cover the ICSI?

I still haven't got AF since I miscarried Oct 24th ish. I'm pretty sure that's what the date was but having been on vacation and with all the wine I drank afterwards :wacko:
I've got an appt scheduled with the fc this afternoon at 3pm to see if there's anything they can do to help me have AF. My friend took 6 months to get hers, with diminished reserve I can't wait that long. It'll be the 7th week tomorrow. I don't expect they'll give me anything but she might set me up with comments on file if I haven't got it by such and such a time to call in and a nurse will prescribe ... That's what I'm hoping for anyway. 
I can't believe there's only 2 weeks until Christmas. We've fostered 3 kittens who were dumped in a local park (likely couldn't sell them) when it was a cool -15 degrees C (they wouldn't have made it a day). I just make sure they go to their vet appts to get spayed, vaccinated & chipped and then they get adopted out to forever homes. The Meow Foundation has made it so that this city no longer needs to euthenise strays (along with the City licensing policy). We set up the tree and they went crazy playing with the white tulle underneath. So much fun to watch. Will be better with a rum n eggnog in hand!
I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: sorry to hear your still waiting on AF - hope you get some answers today to help it along so you can move on

Not sure when I will be starting round 2 - got a lot of stress with my mum at the moment shes having a bit of a breakdown which is draining me so dont feel strong enough to move forward with the IVF x I just cant wait for the new year hopefully things will change then. x In the meantime im praying for a natural BFP........


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi, back again - sorry no update on this whole IMSI thing but not a lot happening!

We had our failed IVF2 follow up and the doctor didn't really know alot about IMSI (tbh we know more about it from googling), he basically said he didn't know what to do with us next as I pretty much had a perfect response to the drugs, he referred us to the main Hospital where all they do if IVF (& they do IMSI! so can question away) (the hospital we go to is like a feeder site).
Took 3 weeks for them to send the referral letter, after 2 more weeks heard nothing so rang up and we've got an appointment with the top man 22/01/2013. Must have all our questions ready.
In the mean time we went to the fertility show to see what advice we could get for free - hmmmm has left us with some questions for Jan.
Basically, hospitals that do IMSI (we spoke to a woman from Lister (I think) & an embryologist from Bourne Hall), think we're ideal IMSI cases.
Doctors that don't do IMSI, think either a). we've been massively unlucky - that guy hinted at finding a decent egg was like finding a blue smartie in a load of smarties).
b). we ought to have sperm DNA testing - but its expensive, its just a snapshot in time. Some of them were real doom & gloomers, seems like if it can be improved its just vitamins & health eating. But I don't think I'm ready to find out something as devastating as this - cos I don't know where it leaves us if they say the Sperm DNA is bad.
An american doctor said he would take a different approach - give me loads of drugs, get tonnes of eggs, fertilise, free, wait for me to have AF and then pop them back. I'm trying to get hold of my file to send to him for his opinion.
A few Drs not selling vitamins said Wellman/woman Contraceptive were rubbish and we needed something better (forgot to ask for recommendations, totally overwhelmed so have bought Marilyn Glenville's Fertility Vits, Omega & Vit C (so expensive). I though £10 a month each classed as fancy vitamins. Probably should find a more middle of the road offering but just want to throw everything at it for our next treatment.

Feel a bit overwhelmed & fed up with it all. No idea if the issues are on my side or DH (though I still think all evidence points to DH).
We're both doing fortnightly accupuncture, chinese teas, the expensive vits, meat from the butcher etc etc. Feel I should be researching what we should be doing more as no real guidance or knowledge from Drs. But the research is so time consuming / exhausting after a full day at work. Chinese Dr is obsessed by temping, which I find annoying but I can see it gives him a lot of info. 
Also cos of follow up not til end of Jan, may miss our 6 monthly slot in March for next treatment & have to wait to April Arghh! Its brilliant getting this on the NHS but if we have to pay in the end I hope I can benefit from feeling more in control. 

Does anyone else find it really annoying that Drs are only interested in drugs and ART and don't want to look into things to help conceiving naturally? Also, that they don't like to give out information - its like a need to know basis and I don't need to know.

Sorry for my mini rant but I needed to get all my annoyances out :)


Me: 32, PCOS
DH: 42, low everything
TTC: 3 years
Clomid 6 months
IVF 1 03.2012: ICSI, 13 eggs, 12 fert, by day 5 - 1 6 cell & 1 8 cell - no one can tell us why this happened.
IVF 2 09.2012: ICSI 21 eggs, 16 fert, by day 5 1 Morella


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minxychick, sounds like you've been through the ringer. I empathise with you, annoyed that docs only have one side of medicine to preach, we've tossed out thousands of years of trial n error for pharma-everything. I do believe as our bodies age we loose the ability to absorb stuff, we stop making hormones as efficiently. Lots of poopy stuff happens and i'm sure there are things we can do to help the body along. Science seems to do it by mimicking/replacing those hormones we're missing right, so why wouldn't supplements work that act on supporting those sytems. Anyway bla bla bla. I like softcups and believe they and the supplements i've been taking helped me get preggers in Sept. Now to get another bpf and keep it :shrug:

Just got out of the doc's office, she set me up. Af to be expected in 2weeks and ivf in march if nothing b4 that. OH has to do karyotype genetic testing, i go for blood clotting analysis. I love this doc...she's great.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

Melbram - sorry you are having a rough time, family issues can be such a strain. Although I'm sure you are keen to be moving forwards, being emotionally in a strong place is crucial. I hope things start to get better for you.

Minxychick - no wonder you feel overwhelmed! You are doing really well with all your research, I hope you get the answers you need in the new year. I think the vits & mins are really useful, I'm not sure about chinese teas etc, does the research suggest they help?

2have4kids - so glad you are making progress and AF is on the way. I hope the test results start to give you a clear way forward. Hoping 2013 is a lucky one for all of us :flower:

AFM - ER was Monday, results are, 27 follicles of which 10 were suitable for ICSI, 8 were attempted (not sure if this is becuase of egg quality or lack of sperm) and 5 fertilised. They are hoping to take all 5 to blastocyst and all being well, ET will be Saturday. The hospital are calling tomorrow with an update. Started the progesterone suppositries today. Praying the little ones are growing well. This waiting is doing my head in!

:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all
Not been on for awhile been having lots done to our house and time is flying for me.
Can't believe it's 2 weeks until Christmas.

Sorry to hear about your family melbram there's always something isnt there.

I help my nan get up my disabled auntie ready to go to her day centre. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and my mum does the other and I'm so stressed once I get to work. She's hard work but I have to help nan she's getting too old to do it all the time. 

2have2kids what's weird about your cycles. I was bleeding every 2 weeks after my mc and im just having my 1st proper 1 now. Hope that gets sorted.

Pinkie that's great news, how you feeling?
It feels so long getting there and once your at your stage you think it's here already.

How's everyone else. I didn't read too far back x


----------



## Melbram

Great news Pinkie - fx you get some good blast :happydance:

Minxy: it is very frustrating that you attend follow up appointments but just get nowhere nd tend to know more about the treatments or extras on offer than the nurses. I wouldnt have known half the stuff I do without research and reading Zita West's book. How many NHS cycles do you get I only get two so if the next go doesnt work Im faced with private funding :wacko:

2have 4kids: hope ur AF arrives so you could possibly start a little earlier if your ready for it :thumbup:

mummywannabe: good to hear your keeping busy - your are starting in Feb arent you? are you doing anything special to prep/taking any specific vits?

I so cant wait to get this awful year out the way - roll on 2013 and all our BFPs!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I start on my feb period but I think it will be late and I won't be able to Start until march, but it will soon be here. 
No I'm not doing any preparing yet, I don't want to keep thinking about it to be honest, I think I'll start in jan and can start diet again and eating better and will start vitamins then x


----------



## Ducktales

2have4kids said:


> Hi everyone. I hope you're doing well *Pinkie* with your IVF.* Mummywannabe*, did you find out what the antagonist protocol is? How's everything *Melbram*, is your work gearing down for the holidays? You're getting set to go for end of Jan/early feb yes? *Ducktales*, how's the NHS process going? Did you find out if they'll cover the ICSI?
> 
> Hi - thanks for the comment, my first appointment is on 20th Dec and have a whole list of questions for then, don't know a thing at the moment!
> Hope you are doing ok
> xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm back, and thanks Ducktales, doing VERY well. Just got AF, it took 2 nights of that progesterone stuff and bam! Here we go again. So pleased. The 16-18 day fertile period should be around new years eve.

My karyotype results came back, no genetic disorders no fragile X etc. She's ordered tests for him now. Also sent me for clotting tests. Back on IVF waitlist she gave the go ahead for them to send the drugs after 2 regular cycles. Gave me a prescription for progesterone suppositories and baby aspirin if I get the double lines+ again. I really don't get how the same prescription can bring on AF taken orally, taken the other way can sustain a pregnancy. Why so different? Don't get it at all. I'm guessing if I were preggers taking this orally I'd m/c too because they made me do a test before taking it. :shrug: Any ideas how that really works?


----------



## Ducktales

2have4kids said:


> I'm back, and thanks Ducktales, doing VERY well. Just got AF, it took 2 nights of that progesterone stuff and bam! Here we go again. So pleased. The 16-18 day fertile period should be around new years eve.
> 
> My karyotype results came back, no genetic disorders no fragile X etc. She's ordered tests for him now. Also sent me for clotting tests. Back on IVF waitlist she gave the go ahead for them to send the drugs after 2 regular cycles. Gave me a prescription for progesterone suppositories and baby aspirin if I get the double lines+ again. I really don't get how the same prescription can bring on AF taken orally, taken the other way can sustain a pregnancy. Why so different? Don't get it at all. I'm guessing if I were preggers taking this orally I'd m/c too because they made me do a test before taking it. :shrug: Any ideas how that really works?

glad you got AF and fingers crossed for the next cycle.
I have no idea about progesterone or any pills - sorry
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have2kids that didn't take long to come on did it. Bet your pleased. 

I didn't find out what antagonist protocol meant, I should really google it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Think it just means short. Meaning that I don't have to down reg with birth control pills 1st x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Think it just means short. Meaning that I don't have to down reg with birth control pills 1st x

Hm ok, and yes I'm tickled and excited to get going again.:thumbup:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's such a waiting game and when it's not in your hands or control it gets frustrating.
I hope it goes quickly for me after Christmas but I'm going to chill out as much as I can x


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi,

*Melbram* - I get 3 fresh NHS cycles & 3 frozen NHS cycles (sadly nothing to freeze yet and I wonder if I can have the frozen freebies after private treatment), which I am really grateful for.

*Pinkie* - I haven't seen much about Chinese teas / medicine online. I've heard a lot of good reports from people having chinese teas and falling pregnant but they are all about ladies who have trouble producing any eggs with IVF and then getting preggers naturally. Where as we're up against sperm issues & not sure with me (maybe plentiful but dodgy eggs?).
I have my fingers crossed for your treatment. 

Am really looking forward to the Christmas break plus it will give me good opportunity to really get on with some more investigations. From the charting I have been doing my chinese doc has noticed my temperature drops dramatically 2 days before AF, which means a progesterone drop. My Chinese Doc hopes to sort this out. I'll def. be investigating this and seeing what western medicine has to say. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Melbram

Sounds good Minxy keep us updated with your progress any hints and tips are worth a try :) 

Pinkie: how have you got on - you had your transfer?

2have4kids: AF came quick :) FX for NY conception x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Gals

Hope everyone is doing well and gearing up for next year :flower:

AFM, had the transfer on Saturday. We only had one 5/6 day blastocycst left, grade B, so in it went. They said it was a goodun! Just keeping everything crossed it works. They have given me a test date of 28th, at least next week will be busy!

x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> Hi Gals
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and gearing up for next year :flower:
> 
> AFM, had the transfer on Saturday. We only had one 5/6 day blastocycst left, grade B, so in it went. They said it was a goodun! Just keeping everything crossed it works. They have given me a test date of 28th, at least next week will be busy!
> 
> x

WooHooo! FX and pinkie toes crossed for you BFP. Here's to your New Years ++++++:happydance:


----------



## Ducktales

everything crossed for you
x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks :flower:

I'm hoping 2013 is the year for all of us :hugs:


----------



## Melbram

FX for a :bfp: Pinkie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

:xmas6: Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas16:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

Merry Christmas! :flower:

Hope you are all doing well :hugs:

Unfortunately, I'm out :cry: Started spotting a tiny bit on Friday then it stopped. Christmas Eve, started again only more like AF. Yesterday was much more like full AF. Tested this morning - BFN no surprise. Dont know if it was AF (given the progesterone?) or if I mis-carried. I suppose they'll find out at the clinic and we'll go from there.

We only get one fresh cycle here so we need to re-group and look at where we go from here and how long it will take before they let us go again.

Heres to hoping we all get a 2013 bump! xxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw Pinkie so sorry to hear that when is your test date?...you could perhaps test again just to make sure as you know some people still have af during pregnancy :hugs:

Our next cycle will be our last on NHS so feels like more pressure and I know what to expect :shrug: Where are you based?


----------



## Ducktales

sorry Pinkie
xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Our PCT only allows one fresh cycle and one frozen. As we didnt have any frosties we're on pay as you go now!

DP phoned the emergency line and the specialist confirmed it didnt sound good so I've stopped the progesterone. We have been looking at the fee schedule and its a bit scary!

Looking forward to going back to the clinic to find a way forward.

:flower: x


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm so sorry Pinky, that was no Christmas gift!! I hope you're fees aren't too bad. In feb/Mar we'll be shelling out $8000 Canadian for our IVF. The total cost is $12,000 but the health insurance covers $5000 of drug costs. It really stinks knowing in Quebec and Ontario they get 3 free tries before they need to pay. If I could move provinces I would. I've also checked out Cancun Mexico as they have a new fertility clinic there which has pretty good success rates. It's still about $6000 so we might as well stay here and go with our clinic, it has the best stats in all of Canada. I don't think we'll get frosties tho, with diminished ovarian reserve we'll be lucky to get anything decent.

Again I'm sorry it didn't work out, I'm cheering you on for the next round! And if you want to come stay with me and do the second go round here in Canada (if it's less expensive), I have 2 spare bedrooms in this 5 bedroom home :flower:


----------



## Pinkie 33

:haha: Thanks! I think we'll be looking at anywhere between £4500 - £6000 depending on drugs/frosties/blastocyst transfer. £6k is about $9600 I think? I seem to remember back when we started this that out Dr mentioned that our village surgery pay for drugs in a 2nd attempt even though the treatment isnt funded, I'll be sure to check that out!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Come on to say happy Christmas to everyone and to hear some good news.
I'm so sorry pinkie, not a nice thing to happen before Christmas.
How are you doing?
Does your family know your situation?

Did you manage to enjoy Christmas Day?

I can't wait to get started again, it's going slow now.
Been making hubby and I bit sad seeing my MIL fuss all the grandchildren and seeing my niece on my side have her 1st birthday on 22nd and her Christmas outfit.

Hot was everyone else's Christmas x


----------



## 2have4kids

Was OK, we had my parents over for christmas and then some girlfriends over for drinks & snacks. My gf was making comments like why don't you adopt a Brazilian orphan? Like I want to hear that at Christmas, just to remind me I don't have kids and want them and just because I really really want to hear your self centered opinion on things. She's so in love with Brazilian everything, Brazil isn't the answer to everything. And when all the men there cheat on you, well, maybe there's some success because they don't understand what her sharp tongue is saying. This girl is single for a very good reason, love her but she has some stoopid comments sometimes.

It's going to be bittersweet Christmas & holidays until we get our BFP's. How about everyone else? I think we're going for a walk and a movie tonight.


----------



## Melbram

Mine wasnt too bad - it was the first year without my nan so a little difficult - was back in work today so doesnt feel like Christmas has been - roll on the New Year and hopefully a string of good luck for us all x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies
How are you all now the festivities are over?! I've lost track who is starting again this new year?

I'm feeling a bit flat. The soonest the clinic could book us in for a review appt is 28th Jan. The nurse said they would want 3 clear cycles before starting again (is that normal?) which takes us to end of March - April time.

It seems like ages away. We've gone back to trying the old fashioned way :haha: which is lots of fun after many weeks abstinence. I've also sent for info on adoption. Although we are a long way off this yet, I just want to understand the process. I'm not sure how many IVFs we can afford after this one so I just want to be prepared.

Also thinking about egg sharing to reduce the cost, has anyone else considered this?

Eugh, there is so much to think about (dwell on!!).

xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, if I had the ability to share eggs to reduce the cost I'd do it in a second. Unfortunately we've got a bit of a wank of a PM (Finger waging Harper-sooo embarrassing) and our health care is miles behind Britains. Have fun doing the natural thing & gl.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks :hugs: Sorry your set up is so different to ours. I had never thought about egg sharing until I started looking at the costs. 

I'm trying to weigh up the pros and cons.... I'd love to help someone else at the same time as easing us financially thus opening up chances of more goes. I'm worried how I would feel if theirs was successful and ours wasnt (having reduced our chances of more embryos by sharing) and I'm worried I'll dwell on the children that could be about with half my DNA :wacko: 

I know its daft but its one of those things that the more you think about the more confused you become!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> Thanks :hugs: Sorry your set up is so different to ours. I had never thought about egg sharing until I started looking at the costs.
> 
> I'm trying to weigh up the pros and cons.... I'd love to help someone else at the same time as easing us financially thus opening up chances of more goes. I'm worried how I would feel if theirs was successful and ours wasnt (having reduced our chances of more embryos by sharing) and I'm worried I'll dwell on the children that could be about with half my DNA :wacko:
> 
> I know its daft but its one of those things that the more you think about the more confused you become!

Way before I ever started ttc I've been told a gazillion times I look like so and so. I have scottish and german parents and chalk it up to a common gene pool. We're all sisters & brothers and nephews anyway. I know what you mean, this will intensify that feeling. I've never enjoyed being told that I look like someone else it's like saying hey there, you're not so unique afterall! Thanks buddy.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've looked at the egg share and read people's stories too.
1 lady said that if there was only a few eggs they would all go to the other lady waiting and you wouldn't get any but you would get extra off your next try.
How would you feel about the child finding out the details of you when there 18 and trying to find you?
I don't think I'd mind, the parents might not even tell them they are the result of someone else's eggs.
I personally think there are equal pros and cons to it.
Us British don't do enough egg share and that's why people go abroad but that's coz the egg donator gets paid. 
I don't think I could egg share as I don't have a lot of eggs myself, only had 2 on collection, I couldn't go into it not knowing if if have my own eggs.
Once I've had my babies I would do it to donate all my eggs.

I go for further investigation scans once I start my period, in the next 2 weeks and then I won't get a period on feb so I start meds begining of March and I can't wait!!!! X


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> I've looked at the egg share and read people's stories too.
> 1 lady said that if there was only a few eggs they would all go to the other lady waiting and you wouldn't get any but you would get extra off your next try.
> How would you feel about the child finding out the details of you when there 18 and trying to find you?
> I don't think I'd mind, the parents might not even tell them they are the result of someone else's eggs.
> I personally think there are equal pros and cons to it.
> Us British don't do enough egg share and that's why people go abroad but that's coz the egg donator gets paid.
> I don't think I could egg share as I don't have a lot of eggs myself, only had 2 on collection, I couldn't go into it not knowing if if have my own eggs.
> Once I've had my babies I would do it to donate all my eggs.
> 
> I go for further investigation scans once I start my period, in the next 2 weeks and then I won't get a period on feb so I start meds begining of March and I can't wait!!!! X

Hmm, I don't think I'd want to have the information given out about who the eggs came from. But I guess if we take one day at a time, I might change my mind 18 years from now. 

FX for you in March mummy!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not sure you can hold off ok your details.
I hope this is everyone's year x


----------



## Melbram

Happy New Year to you all lets hope 2013 is a good one for us. 

Pinkie - 3 clear cycles is the norm to get your body back to normal/all drugs out of your system etc...I wanted to start again immediately after my fail but once I resigned myself to having a break I quite liked it and realised how consumed I had become by the IVF.

I have had a 4 month break so far and dont really want to start until Feb/March - no doubt I will be on the long protocol again. 

I have just booked a break to the lake District for OH and I - just a short two night stay but just feel like we need a break away before the madness starts again :wacko: + we havent had a holiday is 3/5 years !

Im not too sure about the egg sharing like mummywannabe I would have no problem donating once I had my children but for the IVF process each egg is so precious x I had 19 eggs, 13 mature enough for ICSI, 2 made it for transfer but they were rubbish quality so will be upping my protein intake on Round 2 :thumbup:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was told 3 month wait normally for your body to recover but on the Nhs they make you wait 6 months so gives people the chance to have round 1. 
We are lucky we are getting it paid for so had to come terms with the wait x

I'd love a holiday but just can't justify spending it on 1 when we have things to do in the house that I want find before we have children x


----------



## Pinkie 33

It looks like we'll all be back in the saddle together this spring then :hugs: I'm glad you've found the break helpful Melbram. I think its important to be in the best place before attacking it all over again.

Thanks for the info, I'm glad to hear three cycles is normal. I'm really frustrated that the clinic cant see us for a review until the 28th. 

I'm still not sure whether I mis-carried or AF arrived at xmas. I thought AF was held at bay whilst on progesterone? I just want to understand what happened and whats happening now with my body. Should the first day of the bleed be CD1, I have no idea? I have always been 28days regular so I have assumed it was and that I'm ovulating this week but I have no idea?!

We went to see our GP yesterday. He was very reassuring but is obviously not an infertility specialist. He did suggest researching IUI :shrug: His reasoning being that my plumbing is textbook and the issue is DP therefore why not invest time/effort into gathering as much sperm as poss and getting it to the right place at the right time instead of putting me through the IVF rollercoaster. Its also much cheaper, but much less successful I think.

Also he suggested reasearching IVF abroad, has anyone else done this?

Sorry for the long waffly post!  Probably time to stop burbling and go and clean the house :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

CD1 is the day that you bleed heaviest. I spot for 10days before I start cd1.

I don't think af is held off with the progesterone, not heard that.
As I fell pregnant I had to wait awhile for my levels to go back to normal and my hormones were all over the place, I bleed for a week then off for a week Etc for 3 months.
If it was naturally af that occurred and you didn't fall pregnant I'm assuming your cycles will be spot on what they were, but if there messed up abit as I think most woman's do it they fall pregnant, you will take awhile to get back into the regular pattern.

There is nothing you can do if they won't see you before, so try not to stress about it coz that won't help your body at all.

My hubby would never do it abroad, we've had the conversation. 
I've spoke to people that have done it in Cyprus.
You start your meds over here a week before you fly out and then stay 2 weeks normally. It wouldn't be best for me as it took me 3 weeks for my eggs to get to size because of my problems.
I haven't a clue what IUI is to be honest x

This is what we are here for. To try and support each other and if you have questions, someone people may be able to answer so don't think your waffling x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you :flower: I know you are right about the stressing. When we started IVF I didnt really have that many questions, just sort of went with the flow and did exactly as I was told. Now its failed, I cant stop asking questions!

Did the folks who went to Cyprus have a scuccessful treatment? Our GP mentioned a couple of his patients who went to India, had the IVF and a nice long holiday. We run our own business so I'm not sure we could even consider it but I'm not sure how many attempts at £5-£6k a pop we can afford.

I've got my head round the wait and we are throwing ourselves into work so we are looking forward to getting some money behind us and starting again. You must be excited too, March isnt that far away xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not sure about the successes of abroad ivf to be honest. I'm
Sure the chances are exactly the same as here.

The idea is that you have a relaxing holiday at the same time but I think it would stress md out as I like to have my home comforts around me and the stress of sorting out the injections and stuff before Hand.

I know £5k is expensive everything but we have to think positive and think that 1 other go is all we will need.
egg sharing might be good for you if you haven't got any problems as you should have a decent amount of eggs x

I was the same as you, on the 1st go I didn't know what to expect so went with what I was told and learnt along the way, I don't feel any different this time really but maybe because I know I'll be doing the same thing but my dose will be upped this time x


----------



## Melbram

HI 

Hows the house comming along now mummywannabe?

Pinkie: we considered IUI but were told that IVF would have a higher success rate due to the problem being with his :spermy:. However if the cost is going to be significantly lower it may be worth giving it a go

I have never looked into IVF abraod and like mummywannabe would find it quite stressful I much rather be at home 

I think the progesterone or the meds in general to hold of AF well on the long protocol anyway. My AF arrived on test day and was a week or two later than it usually would have been I think x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

House is getting there now thanks. Still lots to do.
Had building work done and all the electrics now. So now to get most of the rooms plastered, need the hall stairs and landing down next I think.
You feeling more ready to start now? X


----------



## Melbram

Sounds good everything will be perfect for when baby arrives :)

Yes im thinking about it more and more now 

There is a documentary on tomorrow at 9 on BBC4 - called Baby Makers: The Fertility Clinic. Its filmed at the Hewitt Centre Liverpool where I have treatment - always interesting to see other peoples experiences.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh really, yeah hubby and I will defo watch that.
I've not seen it advertised but ill go through to make sure it's set to record.

Yes we will have the house mainly done how we want it before a baby arrives then we don't have to stress or live in mess.

Taking all my decs down today, it always makes your living room look so much bigger ha love it x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

How is everyone?

Mummy - what have you done to your house? Have you found it helpful in taking your mind off things? 6 months is a long time to be patient for.

Melbram - hope you have an enjoyable few days in the lakes. I think its a great idea to get away before it all starts again for you.

We watched the documentary last night and found it helpful to see other couples experiencing the same things. We dont know any others who have had IVF. MiL said she found it harrowing as she didnt realise what we had gone through.

We are a lot calmer about it all now and gearing up for round 2. Just wanted to say a big thanks for your support, its helped no end in a very tricky time :hugs: xx


----------



## glenoakgirl

Hunny, I have so been in your shoes, its awful. The feelings are just unbarable. I have decided to blog about my 12 year jourey. Thats totally not saying it will take you ten years. Its just my story, to get off my chest and I hope it gives comfort to those that follow in my shoes. If you are nterested in a read, I just started a couple of days age, join me. link below

https://mcroli3.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/as-a-little-girl-did-you-always-dream-of-your/

Cry when ever you want, its not ok to be in this position. Get mad, throw things. Believe me that is what made me feel better some days. Huge hugs to you, and tons of them at that.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Gleno 12 years!! I'd have serious depression if it took me that long, I'm struggling now.
I will take a read of your blog, thank you.

Pinkie we had an old pantry and separate utility room beside our kitchen so we got builders in and made it into 1 very big kitchen and downstairs loo which we didn't have. 
Having all the floor tiles layed on Monday in kitchen down through our hallway to front door so that's its easier to clean, will be good when we have a buggy going in and out.
We also had the electrics done in the whole house, we had to move out as it was a complete mess and so dusty. Had to take a lot of plaster off a lot of the walls so now need to get every room re plastered! 
Got loads of painting to do
Having new front door in a few weeks then need to save to get a new bathroom upstairs as it currently separate shower room, no bath!! And toilet, I miss having a bath after a long day at work when your back is aching.
We have done a lot in 4-5 months and it has made the time go quick, plus I'm manger in a very busy garden centre and my days fly by.

We are all a support for each other as this is a hard journey to deal with and talk about it with people going through the same thing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh and I watched the programme too, had me in tears on a few occasions but was nice hearing from the nurses doctors embryologists etc too.
When I had my eggs put back I had an ultra sound to show where was the best place to put the egg back, they didn't do that on any of there ladies.
I should have told my mum and mil to watch it and show them what we went through but totally didn't think too x


----------



## glenoakgirl

Oh it was the hardest 12 years of my life. It still haunts me.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks for the link Glenoakgirl, I'll be having a look later :thumbup:

Mummy, sounds fab! Painting is the best bit I think, once all the dusty, mucky stuff is done. I think its great that you are making your house ready for a little one, a really positive thing to do. We have been looking at building an extension but the ground is too wet for digging foundations! 

Might be worth sending the iplayer link for the documentary to your family? I found it has helped them understand a lot more. We also wondered about the ultrasound at ET. I had to have a full bladder whilst they scanned and we watched them place it on the screen :shrug:


----------



## Melbram

Hey Ladies 

Yes Im not too sure why they dont use the ultrasound - I believe you can request it in some cases. Im rearing to go again now and pray its a happy ending this time


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think it's good to scan you before so that they have the best chance of putting it back in the right place so it doesn't have to work as hard to get where it's got to go.
I was so uncomfortable and in tears because my bladder was so full and they commented on it too. I found it really hard to stay in bed after the transfer before I went to the loo.

I can't wait to get started too melbram, just want it to be here now x


----------



## Melbram

I had to have a comfortably full bladder but when I know I cant go that is all I want to do and just kept thinking "hurry up!"

I rang the hospital today to let them know I wanted to start on my February cycle and they said I just need to ring on the first say of AF so in theory I could start this month! very tempting but I have not prepared my body at all and have been eating and drinkgin crap over xmas...I know if I did I started this month and it didnt work I would blame the lack of prep - it probably doesnt make a difference but sometimes its psychological isnt it lol

Will you be eating or taking anything specific this time round?

Glad your feeling a bit better now Pinkie x 

Glenoakgirl: congrats! 12 years that's a hell of a long time you must be over the moon


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't prepped my body either, I do need to start loosing weight again but so hard working in a coffee shop where I have access to every bit of food and cake I want.
You have to be so disciplined.
When I'm not there I don't eat as much.

I ate healthy last cycle, no caffeine and took my supplements and so did hubby.
Just got to try and stay relaxed x

Wow I'd so be starting ASAP if I had the choose!


----------



## Pinkie 33

How are you preparing yourself for the treatment Melbram? I didnt really do very much different but I'm prepared to try anything! Last time I cut out alcohol and caffeine. We both lost weight to qualify for treatment and took the supplements. Maybe I need some sort of detox?!

How much weight do you want to lose Mummy? I'm hoping to try and shift 7-10 pounds over the next couple of months. Its so much easier in the summer when you feel like eating salad and walking in the evening, rather than scoffing fajhitas and slobbing in front of the fire like I am now! :haha:

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was 13stone 9 at the beginning of the year so did weight watchers before i started ivf in july and I'm just over 12 now. Havent lost much for awhile. 
People say I don't look 12 stone and I don't think I do. 
I was 10 stone when I got married and had a fantastic honeymoon and put on a few stone. 

I just need to get motivated again as I only have 7 weeks until I start round 2.

I can't eat salad in winter ha


----------



## Pinkie 33

I was 13st 11 before I dieted for IVF. Got down to 11st 10 at best but I'm now 12st 4. DP lost over 5st but has put one back on over Christmas. Hoping that I wont need to diet to BMI levels again now we are going private.

I think putting a bit on on your honeymoon is fine, no better reason (apart from having a bun in the oven obviously!).

7 weeks is not long! :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What weight did they tell you you had to be to do Ivf?
I was never asked to loose weight apart from at my 1st hospital appointment when they didn't know what I had and thought if I lost weight my cycles would be shorter.

I'm hoping 7 weeks will fly by x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I had to have a BMI of less than 30 and DP less than 35 to qualify for NHS funding. This was 12st 2 for me. It was frustrating but I know it is better for chances of success. I've always yo-yo dieted, it would be fab to maintain a constant healthy weight without having to try so hard :wacko:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Exactly the same for me. I've been yo yoing since I was 15, I think that will be me for life now. 
I loose a big chunk and then stop and eat what I want x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi mummy and pinkie 33 I also struggle with my weight have an appointment with Dr on the 31 Jan bmi needs to be under 30 to get reffered.


----------



## 2have4kids

I know you guys may think this is crazy but I'm sick of the yo-yoing and I firmly believe my hormones and fertility isn't working because of my weight. So I'm fixing it in a more permanent way. I'm getting gastric sleeved on Jan 19th. I was in tears last week, called in sick from work, home alone. I didn't think I was even going to O this month, my face is HORRIBLE with hormone related spots, my thyroid isn't working, I can't sleep and I think I'm probably not producing melatonin, my arthritis is killing me (we've been skiing alot) and I'm going to have to go get bone spurs scraped off my L knee by my orthopedic surgeon (R knee was done in 2011). So I booked in with a top surgeon in Mexico and my flights. 

I was in shock the whole day with my decision and didn't want to tell ANYBODY. Thinking up stories I could tell my hubbie etc. Then I realised, this is going to benefit him, I know he'll be supportive and I broke down and told him. I'm not ever going to tell anybody else, this is for me and I think people would make off the cuff negative judgements to me. I just feel like if I don't do something soon I will not ever have kids. I've tried everything under the sun other than being able to control my weight, I have to get down to a regular BMI (hovers between 26-31). I've struggled with weight for more than 15 years now, my goal is 135-145 lbs, my lowest was in 2007 @165 and I've been working with a bariatrics clinic ever since.

The statistics of negatives with the gastric sleeve are shockingly low, the statistics of people loosing weight and keeping it off are amazingly high. They cut your stomach in half which gives you less room to stuff yourself and removes the center that makes the ghrelin hormone (the hunger pangs). I really enjoy sports of all kinds but the extra weight makes my knees groan everytime I do something. It's not going to be an easy fix by any means but I'm looking forward to a slimmer more fertile me, and hopefully my hormones will start working too.

I wanted to chime in, I want to wish you the best with your weight loss programs. I can relate very much to what you're saying about trying hard and then I tire out and eat what i want. I haven't been able to talk to anybody about this, it's pretty radical and I still can't believe the path I've put myself on!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

:shhh::shhh:Hi 2have4kids 
I totally understand where you are coming from it is very brave of you. Is a gastric sleeve the same as a gastric bypass? In the UK to have it on the NHS you need to have a bmi of 40 or above. I just hope I will be able to do it with diet and exercise alone. I hope you have fully researched the dr in Cancun you will be using? And you are right it is not anyone else's business you do not need to tell anyone. Well apart from bnb:shhh::


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Bundle, thanks for the kind words. It isn't the same as a bypass, a bypass shoots the food out of you cutting your intestines rather than your stomach which can cause dumping and malnutrition (thinking pregnancy here). So you're still left with a large stomach, ghrelin hormone and there's more negative consequences to chopping the intestines than your stomach (it's thin, delicate and more susceptible to tears/leaks). I'm sure the bypass has worked for some people but after all my research I think the sleeve is a better option on many levels.

My surgeon operates at a state facility. If you have any deaths or leaks you are not allowed to work at a state facility, most work at private clinics. He teaches this procedure to other surgeons, he's been the Chief of General Surgery for this hospital and he and his staff speak perfect English. They give you a private room and have you stay there for 3 nights. I paid out of pocket, I def wouldn't qualify for insurance nor do I want to wait for 6 months for them to evaluate everything. It is 4000 + $330 with flights and 1 night stay in San Diego. Unfortunately it's not in Cancun, it's in Tijuana. They have a pick up + drop off service etc. Afterward, I'm completely covered in Canada. This is going to be interesting going alone, I've got a day of shopping scheduled for my time in San Diego.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ah OK I get the difference. Yah a whole day for shopping now that's an incentive to go! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

I have to do something to distract my brain from thinking about it!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow 2have4kids the things us ladies will do to have a baby!
Well I wish you all the best and if you've done your research and know that's best for you then that's fine.
Baby would get enough food? You'll be constantly eating when pregnant, little and often is good anyway.
Glad you've told us and you can talk to us about it all.
Will you feel ok after the few days? 

Weight is a constant battle for so many people I wish it wasn't mine, I don't want to be skiny just have a flat tum and not so big legs and bingo wings ha 
I still wang curves and I bum!


----------



## Pinkie 33

bundlesofjoy - Good Luck! Are you on any special diets? How far away from the target are you? When I found out on 28th May last year that we needed to lose so much before we could start I was devastated, I thought it would take forever as DP had so much to lose. But by mid-sept I had lost 2st and DP had lost his 5st. You really can get there when its something you want so badly. As far as we were concerned, there would never be a better reason to diet hard.

2have4kids - Wow! I think if there is a solution to help maintain a healthy weight then you should absolutely go for it, especially if it will make your cycles regular. A very close friend of mine had a gastric bypass which I was worried about as it seemed so drastic. She has lost 6st, looks amazing and at least 10 years younger and soooo happy! The bypass is too severe when TTC as it wouldnt be good for pregnancy but I would consider a band if I wasnt so much of a wimp (the regular fiddling with it would put me off!). I'm quite open minded to maybe needing something like that after kids as there will come a point where I just wont be able to shift it anymore.

:hugs:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi Pinkie 33

Last year I weighed 14stone 4Ibs and I am now down to 13stone 4Ibs as of this morning. I need to be down to 12stone 12 and have an appointment on the 31st to get weighed and then transferred. I am not on a specific diet because as soon as I say I am on a diet I tend to eat my body weight in food:shrug::dohh:
Also dh is one of does annoying people who eat what they want and put on no weight. 
So I am just eating healthy I never use to really eat breakfast so started having porridge and i now have small meals every three hours and cut out carbs after 4 pm
The end goal is definitely worth it but its just so hard brat::brat::

Once you were referred how long did it take for you to get an appointment?


----------



## Pinkie 33

You have done really well! I didnt follow any diet plan either, I'm not sure I would have found it that helpful. We just cut out fat, sugar and booze! Luckily we both had to diet, I think it made it much easier. Fingers crossed for your appointment :hugs:

Once we were weighed in ok we were referred to the clinic and met the consultant within a month. We then started the following cycle. They may want to do some tests for you though, DP had do (yet another) SA and I had bloods and an ultrasound first.


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Wow 2have4kids the things us ladies will do to have a baby!
> Well I wish you all the best and if you've done your research and know that's best for you then that's fine.
> Baby would get enough food? You'll be constantly eating when pregnant, little and often is good anyway.
> Glad you've told us and you can talk to us about it all.
> Will you feel ok after the few days?
> 
> Weight is a constant battle for so many people I wish it wasn't mine, I don't want to be skiny just have a flat tum and not so big legs and bingo wings ha
> I still wang curves and I bum!

Thanks for the kind words guys. Yes mummy, sleevers haven't had issues with getting enough food, like you said little amounts frequently. That's more like how I probably should be eating anyway. I'll be in hospital for 2 days then they put you up at a hotel over night and then you're free to go. Many people said they went to work the next day. We'll see. I've been cleared to take the week if I need it. I don't want to be skinny either, trust me, just enough so that my hormones and arthritis aren't so effected.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> bundlesofjoy - Good Luck! Are you on any special diets? How far away from the target are you? When I found out on 28th May last year that we needed to lose so much before we could start I was devastated, I thought it would take forever as DP had so much to lose. But by mid-sept I had lost 2st and DP had lost his 5st. You really can get there when its something you want so badly. As far as we were concerned, there would never be a better reason to diet hard.
> 
> 2have4kids - Wow! I think if there is a solution to help maintain a healthy weight then you should absolutely go for it, especially if it will make your cycles regular. A very close friend of mine had a gastric bypass which I was worried about as it seemed so drastic. She has lost 6st, looks amazing and at least 10 years younger and soooo happy! The bypass is too severe when TTC as it wouldnt be good for pregnancy but I would consider a band if I wasnt so much of a wimp (the regular fiddling with it would put me off!). I'm quite open minded to maybe needing something like that after kids as there will come a point where I just wont be able to shift it anymore.
> 
> :hugs:

Many sleevers are x-banders. The band has too many downfalls (slippages, constant adjusting, and heart burn-you still have the whole stomach producing acid). The sleevers also have the benefit of not having the constant Ghrelin hormone or malnutrition issues. After kids I'm having a bb reduction too. My surgeon is all set to go. I've got 1 side that's at least a size or two bigger than the other and they are so flippen heavy (36GG) the insurance actually covers this one (I have permanent huge indents in my shoulders and back/neck issues). After a certain size they know it's cheaper to pay for the surgery than continue chiro & massage bills. 

I used to scoff at fix-it surgery and I'm just so sick of this mess, I'll do anything to improve my quality of life.


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie: I will be cutting out alcohol and caffeine, cutting out sugar and processed food and eating a lot of protein, fruit and veg. I also take Royal Jelly and have starting take wellwoman pre-conception tablets + getting used to drinking 3 litres of water again. I dont need to lose weight for IVF but I do need to get fit because I do no excercise at all and sit down all day at work so will be starting to do some exercise too 

mummy and pinkie good luck with your weight loss...so hard eating healthy when all you want is comfort food with this weather 

2have4kids: wow you go girl! if that is what you want to do them Im sure everyone would be behind you x :hugs:

welcome to the thread bundle x good luck with your journey x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Pinkie 33 thanks I just the day to come, I am not really good at waiting but am having to learn. Lol
Yeah while I was losing the weight I had two failed hsg- it was a terrible experience and an internal ultrasound scan. Dh has had numerous SA so hoping all the test can be transferred over. That quick you got an appointment in a month my gp said it could take up to four months to get a response which I was not impressed with hopefully I will get it sooner


----------



## 2have4kids

bundlesofjoy said:


> Pinkie 33 thanks I just the day to come, I am not really good at waiting but am having to learn. Lol
> Yeah while I was losing the weight I had two failed hsg- it was a terrible experience and an internal ultrasound scan. Dh has had numerous SA so hoping all the test can be transferred over. That quick you got an appointment in a month my gp said it could take up to four months to get a response which I was not impressed with hopefully I will get it sooner

*Melbram* thanks lady:hugs:
Bundles, two failed hsg, does this mean that your tubes are blocked? I'm sorry you had to go through that. I hope the appointment surprises you in a speedy sort of way. Waiting is really difficult, hence this thread:thumbup:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids- currently I don't know if they are the dye was not able to enter the uterus. The first time I went for the hsg a dr tried to perform it and it was unsuccessfully but yet still very painfull. I was told that a consultant would need to perform it. Second time turned up and it was the same dr!:nope: I am then told that all the consultants no longer work at the this hospital and she will be performing it again! Anyway 45 mins later we have both had enough and she says I have a titled uterus and she still can't get it in:growlmad: but that it did not matter as I would need to be referred due to dh count


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh what a waste of time! I would have been annoyed with that! But you will get refered anyway as the chances of falling pregnant will be greater.
It very hard waiting. I was bad at the begining, ok a few months inbetween and now it's so close again and felling the impatient vibes again x


----------



## Melbram

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20979355

2have4kids - dont know whether this link will apply to you - might be a useful read? hope it works! im not very good at copying links etc!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

mummy.wannabe said:


> Oh what a waste of time! I would have been annoyed with that! But you will get refered anyway as the chances of falling pregnant will be greater.
> It very hard waiting. I was bad at the begining, ok a few months inbetween and now it's so close again and felling the impatient vibes again x

Yeah that's what I hope, just need to lose the weight and then fingers crossed Everything will start moving. What hospital are you having your ivf at? I was told I could only be referred to hammersmith or Cambridge I wanted to choose one that maybe had a shorter waiting list


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20979355
> 
> 2have4kids - dont know whether this link will apply to you - might be a useful read? hope it works! im not very good at copying links etc!

Hi Melbram, it's a great little article, thank you! I think they are correct in their assertions, I'm not in any of the categories that they speak about though. Except for maybe possible risk for miscarriage being greater after weight loss. That one hopefully will not be my nemesis.

They mentioned morbidly obese, I'm considered borderline overweight/obese with my hovering bmi 27-30. They also speak about the band or bypass. Bypass causes malnutrition and the band has terrible statistics of slipping and causing all sorts of heart burn/vomiting issues. In making my tummy smaller I simply can't hold large quantities of food. When you're preggers you should be eating small amounts frequently anyway, to stave off morning sickness. I'm going to push IVF up a few months to wait until I've lost some weight and healed from surgery. I don't want to start right after the surgery next week.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bundlesof joy just realised your hertfordshire too
I'm at hammersmith and its a lovely hospital, only bad experience was when I had a mc I felt they didn't care and just left me a few days but other than that all people were lovely x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cambs wasn't offered to me but if it was I would have taken it as its closer, I journey to London every other day is so tiring and really took it out of me, leaving mine at around 5 to miss workers traffic and getting there far to early, but luckily they open at 7 and I was able to move forward all off my appointments if I arrived early.
I'm within the weight to still have ivf but just need to loose weight.

2have4kids
What's the date of surgery? X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Mummy.wannable yeah that's what I was worried about with going to hammersmith, and going on the m25 in the mornings it would take me an hour to get to Cambridge but at least there would be no traffic, 
Ah I am sorry to hear about the experience after your mc, that's my worry with hammersmith dh has a friend who went there who also did not have a good experience there but I know they do over a thousand a year so did not want o judge on just one experience


----------



## bundlesofjoy

mummy.wannabe said:


> Cambs wasn't offered to me but if it was I would have taken it as its closer, I journey to London every other day is so tiring and really took it out of me, leaving mine at around 5 to miss workers traffic and getting there far to early, but luckily they open at 7 and I was able to move forward all off my appointments if I arrived early.
> I'm within the weight to still have ivf but just need to loose weight.
> 
> 2have4kids
> What's the date of surgery? X

I am surprised you were not offered Cambridge I live in knebworth where in Hertfordshire are you?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mummy, the date is Jan 19 (Saturday). I fly into San Diego on Friday, they pick me up from my hotel Saturday morning, fly home Tuesday evening.

I'm on my way out to the mountains to ski today and it's a whopping -18 out there. We left the renovations behind and will hook up with friends to have a dip in the Banff Springs Hot Tub and then dinner out. I've just downed a big ugly green shake full of vitamins spinach, berries and turmeric (anti-inflammatory & egg quality protein shake) doesn't that just sound so very appetising? I know you want to run out and make one of your own lol Not! 
What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm Letchworth. I'm surprised you were offered cambs I would have jumped at that. 
You don't go on the m25 to get to hammersmith you take north circular towards wembly, it's not too bad but cambs would have been easier as more people get into London in the mornings.
I can't fault them really like I say it was 1 time out of the whole time I was there and I was upset and emotional. I suppose they are there to try and get people pregnant and if you've already miscarried there's not much you can do really.
They offer counciling which we were told to use but it was £75 for an hour and we weren't paying that. We are a strong couple and my hubby was my rock through the whole thing, we got through it together.
So where have you chosen then? 

How's everyone's weekend? I'm working all weekend so just chilling out in the evenings, the young staff do my head in and stress me out so I love it when the day is over x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ha 2 have 4 kids that sounds disgusting! I can't eat it drink things I don't like or it makes me sick. Where you hear about this?

Wow skiing in -18 ha my hubby loves Canada and skiing I've not done either.
We are due snow tonight until Monday.

Are you nervous about the op and going on your own?
Is be petrified going on my own, I'm a wimp x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Mummy.wannabe yeah when I was first offered cambridge i was like I am not going to go all the way there but then I saw the other option was hammersmith and thought might not be that bad. Yes I have decided I am going to go to Bourn hall. I went onto the HFEA website to compare the success rates but without knowing if I will be having IVF or IUI the rates are kinder meaningless to me so I based it on the waiting time really Bourn- 4-6 weeks, hammer- under the 13 week nhs guide line ( which I can only read as it can take up to 13 weeks to get an appointment. So hoping I should get an appointment by end of feb early march[-o&lt;. 
It is so good that you have a supportive dh it really does help, £75! It sounds like they are trying to make money out of the situation.
Weekend was not to bad went shopping have two work do's this week and next that are black tie so needed dresses, did not understand my dh logic of buy one for both events:shrug:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2 have 4 kids -18 that is definitely cold I was complaining about the weather here in the uk and its only -1 lol well I hope you had fun. Your ops this fri have you got everything packed?


----------



## 2have4kids

With the NSH are you ladies able to choose your docs or just put in for which fertility clinic you want to go to?

Hi Bundles, not quite packed yet. I'm only taking a carry on and 1 set of clothes since I'll be in hospital gear most of the time :winkwink: 
Hi Mummy, I make these shakes all the time lol. If you've got enough berries in there you don't even taste the spinach (although it is green). It filled me up all day till dinner. The skiing was great. We did the hot tub after and then the 6 of us went out to Chinese food in Banff. Not great for my diet but I did well in not having too much and not taking very much rice (even though I skipped lunch!)

I'm down 4 lbs today. We'll see if it sticks. Mummy I'm not really that nervous about the surgery. I've seen all the pics from friends who just had it last weekend and know what to expect. There will be 2 other ladies in there with me doing the same thing. I've been on the post op diet now and find it fine (I can see how you'd lose weight fairly quickly with it too). I'm just excited for change and to get preggers this spring/summer. Good things to come this year!! Filling up the time with fun distractions.:wacko:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi 2have4kids no we are no able to choose the dr. But can choose the clinical as long as the hospital trust fund that clinic.
Ah that's not to bad travelling light. 
4Ibs well done! Ooh I am intrigued about the pre op diet what can you eat?


----------



## 2have4kids

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi 2have4kids no we are no able to choose the dr. But can choose the clinical as long as the hospital trust fund that clinic.
> Ah that's not to bad travelling light.
> 4Ibs well done! Ooh I am intrigued about the pre op diet what can you eat?

It's high protein low carb. You need to make sure you get your proteins in first, then your veggies and if you have room you can do quinoa or a low glycemic load carb, no white anything and preferably not bread.
It's pretty much a liquid diet the first few weeks and I hear that soft foods like fish, sashimi etc are fine too. Protein powder added to soups and cream of wheat is the easiest to do this, I'll be pureeing that spinach! I need my veggies. Then as the weeks progress back to a normal diet, just never going to have the same hunger urges or able to eat a huge amount at once ever again!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad your not nervous it will be easier on you if your not.
I don't think I could do that diet but if its for your op you have to do it.

We didn't get to choose the doctors, we were given a list of hospital to choose from, we choose 1 then had to wait for the apointment to come through. 
I see a different doctor each time. They have a few on at a time and you see who's available. There all nice tho. And the nurses are lovely too x

I started my period 9 days early which has not happened for a very very long time. So booked my investigation scan for Friday, to find out if anything has changed x
Don't like having scans whilst on my period it's horrible thing to do x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I have another investigation scan Friday, hopefully ill get my injections too so we don't have to do the journey again x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mummy, let us know how the scan goes. fx for everything working perfectly!


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids - good luck with your op this weekend :hugs: Let us know how you get on x

Mummy - hope the scan goes well tomorrow, what are they looking for? x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids - ah the diet is kinda like what I am doing now so that makes me feel better! Have a safe trip flying out tomorrow and best of luck for your surgery on Saturday. Let us know how you get on! You will be one step closer to being a yummy mummy!

Mummy.wannabe - yeah it's the worst thing having scans while on. Good luck with the scan tomorrow fingers crossed you get the injections to.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck 2have4kids with the surgery. Hope all goes well and your not in any discomfort.

My scan is to see if the pcos or endo has changed at all.
Maybe as I fell pregnant last time they think it can change a little.
It's 1 step closer starting tho.
It's meant to be real heavy snow tomorrow so we will have to leave a lot of time.

Everyone else ok? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Excited for the trip, rented a car for the day tomorrow to whip around San Diego shopping ;)
I hope things have got better with the Endo/PCOS mummy, can't wait to hear you're updates!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That will take your mind off things to shop 1st, enjoy yourself x


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids - have a fab shopping trip, perfect distraction. 

Mummy.wannabe - I hope you hear good news tomorrow. Scans are grim, more so with AF. 

Bundlesofjoy - how is the diet going? When is your appointment?

AFM - not sure where things are up to after the IVF. Had a bit of spotting Monday but nothing since. Also had AF type cramps off and on all week. I calculated that AF should arrive Mon-Wed next week but now I'm not sure. Just going with it until our consultation on the 28th.

I've been wondering how to increase our chances next time and I wondered about my eggs... they got 27 follies but only 12 of those were good enough to use. I thought I'd work on trying to get more gooduns. I've read drinking a pint of milk/day helps so I've been on the white stuff with the usual vits plus royal jelly. Any tips gratefully recieved!

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I only had 2 eggs last time so I'd be interested to know what's good to make good quality eggs x


----------



## 2have4kids

CoQ10, resveritrol and DHEA for us older ladies. That's just my opinion though, it's not scientific by any means! :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't a clue what they are ha 
I just want to know what to eat that might help me x


----------



## Pinkie 33

So far I've read brocolli and other dark green veg, nuts and seeds, eggs and fish all assist egg quality along with the milk, macca and royal jelly. Cant do any harm I suppose!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Macca and royal jelly you get as pills?
I take Evening primrose and Cod liver oil tablets.
Do you ever think your taking too many tablets? Or because there all natural it's fine x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I've often wondered if we are taking too many pills, when we were dieting, we were taking more pills than food at times :haha: Macca and royal jelly are both available in tablet form. I've read that royal jelly is a fairly helpful thing to be taking anyway.

I think that part of the problem with LTTC is that you can read too much and end up trying everything and anything however obscure. I managed to put DP on 9 different tablets at one stage. He took them all without complaint but I can see now it was excessive and now he just takes Welman Conception. Having said that, his SA increased from 6 to 100,000, which although low is still a massive increase % wise so maybe there was some good in there somewhere! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My hubby's went up after taking his pills and eating well.
Not sure if it has gone up again because they don't tell you again once you've done ivf.

I might go get them pills then.
We are driving to London now. Given ourselves a fair bit of time because its snowing quite heavily and very foggy.
Know we going to be stuck in traffic on the way home x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck, hope all is well :hugs: x


----------



## Melbram

HI everyone 

Mummy: hope it all goes well today 

2have4kids: good luck tomorrow :thumbup:

Pinkie: make sure your milk is whole milk. For good eggies we need to increase our protein - veg protein (pulses, lentils, beans, nuts and soya etc) is better than meat protein - too much meet protein leads to poor ovulation. This is hopeless for me because I dont really like veg..yes I am a very fussy eater! Pumpkin and sesame seeds are also the best because they are high in Omega 3 - other than that TRY sticking to a low GI diet - although I think you have to enjoy some bad food now and then :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Everything has stayed the same with me. I've booked my consultation meeting for 14th feb it's 2-3 hours.
We were meant to have 1 as its a group meeting with people starting the same time, but we didn't get 1 last time, we turned up expecting it but had just 1 on 1 with our nurse, they were surprised when we said today that we didn't get 1.
It's really starting again soon and I can't wait x


----------



## Ducktales

great new mummy.wannabe 
was that how long the wait was for the next meeting - is that the co-ordination appointment?
my next appointment at Hammersmith is 24th Jan (next Thursday) and am hoping to be told if we are long or short protocol -we are still at the gynae unit and i was confused by that as i thought our referral from Northwick Park fertility unit would be straight to the IVF clinic.
am hoping they dont suggest more tests or clomid or something like that and that we can move straight to book the co-ordination appointment - they said the wait time for that was a couple of weeks ?
xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Great News Mummy - not long now

Hi Ducktales hope you get some answers on your next visit. Im at a different hosptial but was also very confused when I first started the IVF journey. When I was referred by GP for IVF I thought that was it but oh no it was to gynae for more tests. If you have already been through all that then fx you will be on the rollercoaster soon too xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes that was the next meeting on feb 14th and I should start my period the following week.
That's the co ordination appt. they go through the injections and any questions but I've done a whole cycle now I know what to do and expect so I think it's silly going through it all again. 2-3 hours! Then you go off with a nurse individually to talk about what your going to be doing and get your prescription.

Ducktales they haven't said what your doing next then? X


----------



## Ducktales

Hi mummy - no i have been left somewhat in limbo.
my referral letter was sent in Oct 2009 from Northwick Park to Hammersmith Hospital IVF clinic.
I saw the gynae clinic- Dr Das (which i was surprised about) and she asked some questions then said DH needed to have sperm test and i needed another internal ultrasound and we both needed blood tests (HIV, Hep etc) which we had on the day.
I asked her about IVF which she hadnt even mentioned and she said, wait till we get the results.
So we go back on Thursday this week and I honestly dont know what is going to be said/ done. there is the suggestion from some of the other girls that she might try and make us take clomid before moving on (i have been fighting for clomid for 2 years but have been told that because i ovulate normally and regularly it is not suitable for me)
if she does suggest that, i will be fighting it on thursday
we had planned our entire year around doing this IVF before April/May due to a huge family wedding and my work means I will be in court most of this year and will not be able to manage IVF at the same time
fingers crossed.
I hope on thursday we move across and then i guess we see someone in the Wolfson clinic ?
How silly that you have to go through it all again, and i am surprised by the length of the wait time - the co-ordination team when i phoned last week told me it was a 1-2 week wait time max

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'd be frustrated if I didn't know what I was going. As hubby has a low count there was never anything else we could do but ivf with icsi.

Maybe there was some consultations before that but she asked when I was due on and I said end of feb so gave me that date.

Yes you move to the wolfson clinic and then stay going there until its all done. There all nice in there too x


----------



## 2have4kids

Duck tales Oct 2009? Have you not been contacted since? That's a LONG time to be waiting. If you had diminished reserve that would be a very tough situation. I'm pretty impatient, would probably have my I've done in Cancun at that rate. I wish you a speedy process now that things are moving.


----------



## Ducktales

Oops typo - meant to say oct 2012!!
Thank you !!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello :flower:

Melbram - oops, I have been drinking semi-skimmed, I think my diet efforts have steered me away from full fat! I'll get some in and try and stop DP diving into it :haha: I'm going to try and make an effort to eat more dark green veg but its not me fave to be honest. Seeds and nuts are good though. 

Mummy.wannabe - thats great news, not long now! The 14th will be here before you know it. At least now you can feel like things are happening which must be a relief. 

Ducktales - sorry you are in limbo. Hopefully you will get some answers on Thursday. I think the waiting is not so bad when you know when things will start, its the not-knowing that is so frustrating.

2have4kids - how are you? How has it all gone? Hope all is well.

AFM, feeling better now that appointment is only a week tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed that we get our Plan B in place soon. We decided to be industrious and take our minds off things this morning by chopping logs, the weather can do what it likes now (see pic!). I think we going sledging on the farm soon, although I'm a wimp so we'll see!
 



Attached Files:







Logs.jpg
File size: 133.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh lovely pinkie, hubby wants to open our fire place up and have a real fire.
It's been snowing heavy here. I've been in my pjs all day, watching films and just made chocolate cupcakes! Oops! 

I'll start a proper diet before I start x

Feb will soon be here so I'm just going to try not to be impatient about it all x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie nice logs
Mummy in PJ's watching films all day while it's snowing, it all sounds like so much fun!

I had surgery Saturday, it was quick and then I slept, I'm not in any pain and fly out tomorrow early. The surgeon drove me to get my prescription and drop my at the hotel where the other ladies were and his coordinator. I'm watching movies then have hellish flights tomorrow. Good thing for my iPad, rent some movies & read my book. Blah. 
Anyway, let the weight loss begin!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So glad your ok. Been thinking about you.
Hope you have an ok flight and not feel too bad x

Stopped snowing here but -8 this morning. 
We've been dead at work but nice to just chat to the ladies x


----------



## Melbram

Glad to hear your surgery went well 2have4kids x I wish you a speedy recovery x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi,

Just to update, we have our IVF coordination appointment on 14th Feb and will be doing IVF with ICSI due to DH motility (30%).
I will be on long protocol - does this mean we start on cd21 ??
if we do then it would be 6th March, providing they dont shut for easter.

2have4kids, glad everything went well
pinkie - sorry you have probably said it before, but when is your next cycle?
melbram, mummywannabe and anyone else I have missed out - hi, hope you are doing ok
xxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
I have group co ordination apointment on feb 14th too.

I just hope that I don't start my period early like I did this month because otherwise ill miss feb and have to wait until march.
If it comes when it's meant to, I'll start my injections a week after the apointment.
So fingers crossed it stays the same x
I'm doing short protocol so not sure about the long protocol, I start CD2 x


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hey
> I have group co ordination apointment on feb 14th too.
> 
> I just hope that I don't start my period early like I did this month because otherwise ill miss feb and have to wait until march.
> If it comes when it's meant to, I'll start my injections a week after the apointment.
> So fingers crossed it stays the same x
> I'm doing short protocol so not sure about the long protocol, I start CD2 x

How weird - what time is yours? Mine is at 9.10 xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Mine is at 9! Ha yes very weird. We go in for a 3 hour group chat with other couples too x
I don't need to do it as I already know it all but they are insisting I have too x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello 

How is everyone? 

We didnt have to have any kind of group session before our IVF. Is it helpful? What is the aim of it? I think I might have found it helpful to talk with other couples going through it. When we were going in for the scans, everyone sat in the waiting room in silence which was odd considering we were all there for the same reasons.

We have shared our issues with most of our close friends and since doing so have found that DP's closest two friends are both also having problems conceiving with their partners. I dont think the chaps would have told each other anything at all if we hadnt broken the silence first. Infertility seems to be one of those things thats rarely discussed.

We are back to the clininc tomorrow afternoon for our consultation to find out what happened and what happens next. Really hoping we get some good news.

xx :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah everyone sits in silence when we go into for scans but suppose you don't want to pry into what others are doing if you don't know them.
I just smile at people as you just know what were there for.
Never see anyone our age on there.

I didn't get a group session the 1st time and u should have.
A nurse talks to you all about how to inject etc and when to ring, who would have helped me because I could have started a month earlier but got totally confused about being able to start at the weekend and then phone them to say I started at the weekend.
My period fell on jubilee weekend so they were shut the Friday mon and tues and I came on on the Friday and didn't know I could start.

Hope tomorrow goes ok, let us know x
Then with the chat they take you off couple by couple to discuss individual protocols x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello

Appointment went well today. They are also concerned as to why I had so many follies but only 10 eggs were suitable so are changing my meds for next time so I'll be on Menopur instead of Gonal F. 

Obviously they dont know why it didnt work last time. We are looking at a total cost of £5k - £5.5k for the next round. I'm to ring CD1 of next cycle to start on CD21 which is mid-March. I'm really chuffed. 6 weeks is a good amount of time to get on top of things and prepare diet wise etc :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Snsnsn

Don't want to move!!! 2WW now :dohh:
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, mummy, ducktales and welcome snsnsn, best of luck with the timing and protocals making those eggies big & bright. I really think it's time to see success on this board!! 
Melbram , how you doing over there? Still got lots on the go?
Bundlesofjoy, how's the diet coming? I think you said you were trying to lose as well?

I'm hated my cycle last month, O'd a few days before af, on cd19 right now waiting to see if it's going to be another wammie month. I thought it would be good to try a few months naturally before IVF in april/May but now it doesn't seem like that's going to happen. I've had lots of chaste berry - it made me O on cd 16 instead of 18 (my usual) in sept and that's when I got my bfp. But that doesn't seem to be working. So to pass the time I'm just doing lots of exercise, getting taxes filed away, booking a few mini-holidays and the oh just got us tickets to Muse on Feb 5th. Now I'm excited to just get on with the year, it's refreshing not having everything revolve around ttc for me these last few months. But I am really excited and terrified (that it might not work) for ivf and to be joining you ladies in a few months.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes there should be some success! I feel happy for people who have had a tough time, not that I don't for people who don't but I'm happier for those who have struggled.

I've been having some incredible stomach pains and I'm just hoping I don't start my period earlier before my apointment on the 14th feb! Because ill have to wait until end of march and then that will be 7 months wait but just got to wait and see.

Welcome snsnsn what's your story. Im at hammersmith too.

How's everyone doing?
I get lost with who's started and who's not. Hard to keep track ha 
X


----------



## Snsnsn

Hi,
Thanks...
Well my story is, I'm 39. DH is 42 we've been TTC for 3yrs, not major trying just wld be nice if it happens but over the last year & a bit 'actively' trying. I live in Hertfordshire and have a puppy called cookie who keeps me sane in these 2ww's..

I took 8xgonal f shots, 1x antag shot then went for EC.

My Egg Collection was last thursday (1 week today) and they put back 2 A embryos. 1x7 cell & 1x8 cell, 3 days later on sunday, both with assisted hatching. Have been on AB's and progesterone supps since & here I am.. 

I have been working from home this week, bed rest on the Sunday but up and about with cookie on the Monday, then rested again most of tues, wed and today Thursday. (DH was off tues, wed & today so took the puppy)

I am having sharp pains only at night when I turn over (have had these before) and period like cramps, sore boobs but all symptoms of AF & also difficult to say if preg symptom or AF due to progesterone supp..


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow, I didn't think they'd thow back more than 2 over there in the UK. You'd do exactly what I would, we're def going to do 3-4 eggs since I seem to have so many bad ones. 

I hope those are implantation pains either way snsnsn. Best of luck!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was told we were only allowed 1 back on our 1st round but as we only had 2 eggs they let me have both back.
They were both very good and had mine back on day 5.
With round 2 I think your automatically allowed to have 2 eggs put back.
Where about in herts are you 

I had very bloated tum, and sorry..,,, lots of wind which I don't normally get.
Boobs were tender and I won't often get that even on my period.
But you don't want to keep grabbing at symptoms and the progesterone makes you have the symptoms too.
Best of luck. Not long until you can test.
Don't test early too if you can help it.
I tested 2 days before I was told and it was still negative x


----------



## Snsnsn

I got 2 coz of my ages
I live in stanstead Abbotts, (near Ware) in Herts

Today is day 10 after ET I can test a week from today
Have no symptoms other than AF pain/cramping and boob soreness
As you say, both symptoms of progesterone .. Or AF actually coming..

How do people cope after BFN after an IVF cycle!, our last hope for our own, natural children.. :(


----------



## 2have4kids

snsnsn think positively. Eat healthy, exercise, fill this week up with things that make you happy. Take a walk with your partner and smell the flowers. Don't let it cross your mind about what if. Drink lots of water, laugh, love and smile!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your not out snsnsn 
Your not meant to actually get symptoms, they say people just think they have.
I didn't feel much different and I got to 7 weeks.

It was very hard to deal with an mc but you just have to deal with it, and with the support of your partner you can get through anything x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all sorry I have been away for a while was really busy before my appointment then had some bad news at the appointment last Thursday so been feeling quite down. 
I was really nervous about the appointment last week due to the amount of weight I needed to lose, so I attend the clinic and was weighed by the nurse and bmi was 29 which was brilliant:happydance::happydance: I was so happy thinking this is it. I then go am called into see the registrar who it seemed had not read my notes before he entered and asked stupid questions. He then goes on to say he will not be referring me for ivf as all of the test that I had done previously now where out of date and needed to be repeated, so I will have to come back in 10 weeks time with all of the repeated test and he will then refer me. At this point I shocked myself and my husband by having a go at the dr as firstly this was never mentioned before that they was a timelimit on the test and secondly the manner in which I was told was very insensitive. I was really close to tears it was so disappointing. He then mentioned that it would take another 12 weeks from when he refers me in 10 weeks to get a referral number to hammersmith:wacko: at this point I am quoting the east north herts trust website and say I don't understand why you are giving me different information to what your trust states. He leaves the room for about 15mins I can only guess to talk to an actual dr. Who knows what they are doing and states that yes it will not be that long and that I will be given a choice of 5 ivf clinics not just hammersmith. So dh will now have to go to Cambridge to give another sample which he is to happy about as it over an hour away so he will have to produce the sample there, which for the previous samples as it was in hitchin we were able to do it at home and just take the sample in. I have to go for bloods and ultrasound again. I will be doing bloods today as it day 2 of my cycle but have to wait to see when the ultrasound will be booked for, called today try and speed the process up but no luck:nope: 
Sorry for the rambling on :blush:

2have4kids - I am so happy your surgery went well and that you are losing weight well done! How much do you have to lose now until you can start treatment?

Mummy wannabe 14th feb is to far now:thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Bundles, I'm so happy that wanker spoke to someone knowledgeable and got you referred for IVF. I could have done the IVF in Jan, they called and I delayed. My bf is a nurse and she said if you don't loose a little weight you may not respond well to the IVF drugs. I'll be paying $8000 out of pocket and I just can't affort not to give it my best shot. So that's what set me off in this direction to lose weight. 

I also don't want to be preggers and be BMI 29/30 already so I just made the decision to do something about it. How many times have I cried to my OH because I don't feel good/sexy anymore? Life is too short for me to feel this way (feeling fat). The surgery was very easy, I was on IV for a day & then off to a good start with losing 7 lbs in the first 2 weeks. Week 3 I had a bit of a stall but I got a gym membership and then started dropping lbs again. 

So we've told them we'll do IVF in May, they'll have me on the pill in April (long protocol). I've put a call into the clinic because I thought I'd have a few months to try before IVF. Right now I'm on CD27 and my cbefm is telling me that I'm only half way to O. Last month O was CD23 and AF was CD25 - there's no way I can get preggers like that! So now I've now got luteal phase problems. I don't know how to get back on track. They said losing weight would get the adrenal glands kicking out LOTS of hormones and kick my natural fertility into high gear but so far I'm still waiting. Just waiting to hear what the clinic suggests today-to make it more difficult, I forgot my cell phone in my workout bag :wacko:. More than frustrated right now than ever. Pleased at how easy it's been to drop the lbs but come on! Lets ovulate already!

So are you needing to do another HSG then again? That would piss me off, I hated that test! I don't mind bloods, that's easy but not that invasive test.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bundles that must have been hard to hear. That's so rubbish. 
My hubby had to go to hitchin too so why cambs this time?
Its hard to have to wait even longer when you have already Waited so long.,when we were told 6 months wait I was gutted but you have no choice, you just have to prepare yourself and try keep busy for the time to fly.

My best friend text me yesterday so say she's pregnant and it's the 1st month trying, she was very tactful about the way the text went but I still cried and cried.
She got married in June and told me they would be trying in jan so I was expecting it, but thought maybe she wouldn't fall the 1st month. I am happy for her but its still hard when were coming up to 3 years trying.
Hopefully my body will play ball and my period will stay away until just after 14th when I get my injections and we always said we would love to do baby stuff together, have our time off together etc and fingers crossed we get our wish x

Congrats on the weight loss 2have4kids. Sounds like your doing well x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids - yes that is a lot of money you want to be in the best shape health wise for when it happens. 
Weight wise it is exactly what I thought I have friends who have 1- 2 kids who are slimmer than me and i dont want to be super overweight if the time omes i have taken up swimming again which is helping and really enjoying it
I have heard drinking a glass of grapefruit helps with ovulation. 
He did not mention an hsg thankfully this could be due to the previous two failed ones. I have a tilted uterus and after numerous attempts at poking around could not get the dye into it:nope: 
I have to have an ultrasound which I know will turn not an internal one due to the tilted uterus now that is also not fun. 

Mummy.wanabe I questioned him also he states that the trust have decided to have all samples done in one collective place:shrug: however this is not mentioned on there website and I really don't know if he knows what he is talking about. I was going to give the hitchin place a call and inquire as it really does not makes sense

I know how you feel - I was told on fri my sister in law is pregnant with her second and I don't want to sound cruel or like a bitch but it was really hard for me to feel happy for her. All I could think about was here is another person getting pregnant around me while I am not. I am obviously happy for her as it is what she wants but it very bittersweet. It will be 3 years ttc in march for us and in that time my friends and family have had over 20 babies.

Fingers crossed af stays away and you get to do all those things togethet:dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's what my friend said in her text that it was bitter sweet, I don't want her to not enjoy it because of me, so in a few days I will text her and say sorry I think and see how she is.

This not being able to have a baby mallarc is so cruel sometimes. A lot of my fiends have all had babies but I suppose it comes to that age when people start thinking about marriage and babies x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy and Bundles I can relate to the bitter sweet feelings hearing about other's pregnancies. All of my work mates are around my age, 3 of them had babies last year. So the one in my 'pod' will be back in 2 weeks and I"m sure she'll be working on her second. It feels like the world is passing me by.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I work with mainly older ladies and there children are all teenagers so not seeing it at work, just my friends.
My younger brothers little girl turned 1 just before christmas and along the whole way I've found it hard to deal with, seeing her makes me so want my own.

We will get there ladies!!!!! It has to be our turn soon x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yes this will be our year! 
Mummy.wannabe from the fact that she said that in her text she sounds like a good friend so I am sure you have nothing to apologise about. Currently this year I know 2 pregnant people and 2 who have just had there's. I know it's the age we are at but it does make it hard.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've known her since we were 3. She's very sensitive about it all. She's a great Friend it's just upsetting that I've been trying for so long and she falls 1st month, but like 1000s of woman out there too.
I have a few "friends" on Facebook who are a lot younger than I am and pregnant, and announced being pregnant at between 8-11 weeks and then constant "bump" photos, so look I'm so bigs, look at my fat face, look at that I'm huge, and I just want to comment on them and say just shut up little girl, constant moaning about it, I can't wait for that.
But that's me sounding very bitter ha x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah I understand it is hard 1st month! 
I know my BFF has two at the moment and when we were young she also said she would never have kids and the got pregnant twice while on contraception! 
Haha well we are both bitter than as it really annoys me to! One friend came round for a chat and was showing me her tum she was 5 months at the time and was complaining about getting fat even though she still fits into her size ten clothes, about imaginary stretch marks and all sorts I got in such a hump I was like well let's just be happy you are pregnant and your bay is healthy! I just don't get it but I think it's coz it's come so easy for them it's easy to then complain


----------



## 2have4kids

I just find that people who've never had to deal with infertility have really no idea about etiquette around it including the pregnancy complaints to someone struggling. All of my friends have had their kids and are approaching the perfect babysitting age. The workmates are on their second set of kids. I'm really REALLY hoping for twins or even triplets (at no other time would I wish this on myself except for now) to make up for some lost time and have a big family as I've always wished for.

Bundles I see we're very similar in our weight loss journey =D Well done pretty lady! No one's even noticed anything yet except for my husband. Hopefully when I get down to the low 180's it might be noticable. My size 16's don't fit anymore, on to 14's. I want to fit into size 10/12 as my final goal. Then I'd feel like I can go into any shop and buy anything I like without worrying ...is it going to fit?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids I agree they do not
I understand about having twins or triplets it seems crazy to knowing do it but if you want a big family it gets you there quicker and less to and fro to the clinic
Yes we're weight wise! I was hoping to go down to 180ibs which would make me a 8/10 same here only dh noticed the weight loss. Haha


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I feel the same. I'd have never wanted twins before we couldn't conceive, and now I would give anything to have them. I too feel like it would be that much more special to have 2 since we have been waiting for so long.
But we will have to wait and see ladies.

Oh dear I'm still in my 16s and can't seem to stop craving sweet stuff after my dinner. Not lost any weight but not been trying really. I really do need to start being better x


----------



## 2have4kids

Calorie free jello, tea and berries are my trick. Dream whip also has very few calories (to go on the jello/berries).


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's 1 thing I hate, Is the texture of jelly! Yukkkk 
We don't get dream whip here, I take it it's like squirty cream? X


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> That's 1 thing I hate, Is the texture of jelly! Yukkkk
> We don't get dream whip here, I take it it's like squirty cream? X

It's powder that you beat with skim milk & vanilla extract for 2 minutes that turns out to be very much like whipping cream. Without ~10 calories per dollop.

I just called my doc today to get help dealing with my non/late-ovulating body and they didn't believe me. They thought I was missing the peak on my OPK's. I saw the peak you freaks :haha: So I told them to send me for some blood work today because it's CD27 and still haven't O'd. Then they wanted to offer me IUI with monitoring. I might try to squeak some drugs out of them to help me ovulate/peak and then try naturally. IUI with monitoring would probably be $1000 and we're doing IVF in may anyway. Have any of you ladies ever had luteal phase problems?

I'm super cranky today, everything is always rush this rush that at work.:comp: I'm tired and feel burned out with no more vacation time left. Sick of these fertility issues and I feel tired (been working out and I'm not used to it) and the diet. Blahhhh. Sorry to dump.:nope: I just need some quality time in my bed I think with a good move or book and a cup of tea :coffee:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw darlin it's fine to feel crap and down some days!
And we're here to listen to it.
I dont know about my luteal phase to be honest, I get bad pains about 2 weeks before I start my period so think its fairly normal for my long cycles.

I text my friend today to ask her how she was feeling as I don't want her to not talk about her pregnancy because of me, so hopefully that has broke the Ice about it x

What do you think is best for you to do then?
I don't know what IUI is? X
If they were to give you something to ovulate properly would that be free? Or cheaper x


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks mummy for the compassion. Yes, they can give me all the drugs they want because they're covered. It's just the services they provide IE IUI where they insert his :spermy: and the u/s follicle monitoring which is the whopper expense. Bloods and drugs are covered by insurance. 

That's a great idea of a text to your friend. I hope she responds in a non-complainy way lol. 

gawd I just re-read my previous post...yes I just need a good move in bed :haha: well THAT and a good movie/book and cup of tea is always welcome ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

IUI they just insert the sperm into you and your body does it naturally?
Sorry thick ha 
That's good that most things are covered my insurance etc coz its so bloody pricey. We are very lucky! 
I'm in bed watching tv, will prob go bed soon.
What times it there?
It's nearly 11pm here x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes that's right. They track your follicle, sometimes they trigger ot and then you go in the next day where he has just donated, they scrub the sperm, they insert them right up there with a thing that goes through the uterus and right to the fallopian tube end. IUI only gives a max extra 25% chance of getting preggers. I hated it and just want to try naturally (given they can help me straighten out my cycle.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Surely it would be easier and cheaper for them if they helped out with your cycles and let you do it naturally than with IUI x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah It does sound like it would be easier especially since you have one IUI before?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Mummy.wannabe was your friend ok with the text?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes was fine. I asked her a few things and then she changed the subject so that was good x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes mummy, I'm curious too to know how your text went. 

I just heard from the fc this morning. We're doing 1 round of iui before the ivf. They'll write that the u/s follicle tracking is necessary so that insurance covers it and the trigger shot should be paid for too. Apparently I was wrong, I did ovulate this month. It'll give them more of a picture what the follicles are doing before IVF. OH goes to Abudabi for business in March so next month is our last try before I start long protocol. Glad that most of it is covered and since it's our last try, it'll be worth giving it a good go (despite the discomfort!). When he heard that I had O'd this month OH said 'well I guess we should just be shagging more and trust the technology less'...um yes, I won't argue with that.

On another bright side, down another pound today. That's 11 lbs since surgery on Jan 19th! I'm extremely happy about it and feeling great today. I've had my tea, a read and working from home today in my bed lol. I took the cats out to play in the backyard at noon, all the grumpiness is gone.
Meet Angus (hubbie's proper name for him is Black Angus of Argyle), my 24 lb boy and Enya, my wily little girl cat.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow that's great going. You must be pleased with the weight loss.
You sound happy at the mo.

Arw they are cute. I have 3 cats and they've all got so different personalities. I'll try put up pictures x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummy.wannabe

and this is timo our British blue, she's got bright orange eyes x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

This is benny inside my nieces car seat ha x


----------



## 2have4kids

OOOhhh thanks for posting, long hair hey? I thought I was the only one who loves long haired cats. They're very cute-I LOVE your grey one, she reminds me of another cat that I lost in 2011 (I think he was stolen by a stalking ex-renter of ours-she's been charged criminally stalking/harassment, goes to trail in Sept). Do yours ever sleep together? Enya is disgusted with Angus's lethargy lol and you'll only ever find them preening each other on rare occasions. We keep her entertained by fostering kittens short term for a local no-kill animal rescue.


Callum disappeared from the leash in our backyard 3 days after we won her appeal and were granted costs and a restraining order.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow he's gorgeous!!! 
Yes love the long hair tho do not like the hair balls. Having a brother and sister cat they really do love each other and sleep together all the time. I love seeing it. The British blue on the other hand loves a fuss from us but does not like to be near the other 2 really but tolerates them. We took her in a few years back after a girl hubby worked with said she's was pregnant and couldn't keep her! 
My family think I'm mad to have 3 cats and we look after a stray cat, (he's becoming tamer and comes in to eat) when we have a baby but I don't think they will harm a baby. They run off when my neice is here.

My period has to stay away another 7 more days to start this month!!!! I'm wishing to hard for it x

How is eveyone?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

What cuties! I don't have any pets am seriously thinking about getting a pug though. Dh wants fishes but I don't think it will go with howi have decorated the house so said he can have one if e buys me a new house and I will factor the fishes into the decorating:shrug: has not been mentioned since I thought I wa going to get a new house out of it:dohh:

2have4kids well done on the weight loss this week I have really not been motivated going to start in earnest next week
That woman sounds crazy:wacko:
Glad you are feeling more cheerful now:hugs:

Mummy wannabe fingers crossed af stays away for another 6 days

We have the sperm analysis test on Monday so will be going to cambs in the morning then I just need to wait for ultrasound date called lister today and said could take 5 weeks so not even going to bother thinking about it now. Have decided to take up a evening class at the local college to preoccupy my time so going to learn bsl actually don't know any deaf or partially hearing people but it might come in handy

Anyway it's the weekend yah!!!!! Dh away for the night doing boy stuff which I according as of 2pm only consisted of having homemade burgers and chips men really don't know how to plan thing:nope:
So I am going to tidy up the house and watch all the show he never let's me watch and drink my weight in vino:wine:


----------



## 2have4kids

Ohhh, bundles that sounds like fun. I hope it doesn't take 5 weeks for the u/s and good luck with the SA. A new house for a fish lol, your poor OH! 
Mummy, I'm hoping yours stays away! How come it has to stay away in order for you to start IVF? Doesn't the clinic work with your cycle/body? It seems an impossible thing to have to get your body to wait for their timing requirements? Maybe I'm not understanding the process. 

We went to Muse concert on Monday and had oysters & ribs for dinner beforehand. What a lovely evening. I'm going to hit the gym today because I'm still sitting at 191 boooo! The OH bought pizza yesterday and thank goodness I had already stuffed myself with baked salmon because it took every ounce of will power not to have a piece! I have a special place in my heart for wine and pizza! Ergg.

How's everyone else? Pinkie, Melbram, Ducktales, Minxychick?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bundles you going to lister in Stevenage for the scan?

I learnt bsl too as I have a deaf uncle and thought it was about time I learnt, as my nan could not sign to him properly and he got frustrated so I thought I'd teach my nan and then half way through the year my uncle unfortunately had a heart attack at 42 which we then learnt was a very rare Heart condition. 
If you don't use it all the time, you forget it really easily, we have a few deaf couples that come into the coffee shop and they think its really good that I try it with them.
My hubby has marine fish, we have 2 tanks!!! He doesn't go out drinking or smoke etc so that's his very expensive hobby. I'll post a pic of his tank.

Good luck with the SA anyway.

I had my back done at the chiropractor today and it bloody hurt.
She was so good and talked about the Ivf and said that I should ring someone and talk about my symptoms as they can give me progesterone cream which is all natural and helps get your hormone balance back to normal and so would give me a good chance of conceiving naturally next time round. She said that my ribs and pelvis are twisted and that can twist your insides too, I need a few more sessions every week and then once I'm a bit more sorted I can go every 4-6 weeks.
It all made sense and I feel so much better now for knowing why I get certain pains in my ribs and back.

2have4kids 
I want my period to stay away until my group chat on the 14th because I get my injections that day meaning I can start as soon as I get my period from that date.

I had it all worked out before Christmas. I was told I was allowed to start on my feb period but as I have 40day long cycles I wasn't actually due to have a period in feb so had come around to the fact that I would have to wait until beginning of march to start Ivf again, but then I started my period on the 8th of jan at day 25 of my cycle because i had 2 weeks off at christmas as did so much chillaxing, bringing my next period due 20th feb if it goes back to normal.
Then had a letter to say I had to attend another group chat on 14th so now to Start in feb I need my period to stay away until then when I get my injections.
That was long to explain sorry ha x

I'm working this weekend and will prob be sore from the chiropractor so therefor will be grumpy with my young workers ha x

Where's all the rest of you xxxx hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

This is my hubby's marine tank, it's very blue because the main lights have just gone out.
Look at my kitty at the side asleep on her scratching post ha x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids ooh I love muse it must have been so good! 

Mummy.w yes the u/s will Be in Stevenage. Sorry about your uncle. That's what I was worried about that as I would not use it I might forget it but it will keep me occupied for the mean time. dh would love a tank like that I will not be showing him the pic. Lol yeah mine not into drinking or smoking either his expensive hobby is airsoft ( he secretly always wanted to join the army) which is why I have the weekend to myself while he runs around a field. Haha 

Oh that's sounds promising the advice the chiropractor gave are you going to wait till your group chat to ask for it? A I am going to start looking for a good acupuncture clinic and take that up to have heard its good


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thsnk you 
its a shame because i really could have helped him commincate with more family.

ive never heard of airsoft.

I've just been reading the website she advised that I read about progesterone.
It says that people with polycystic ovaries lack progesterone and so the website goes on to say that progesterone is essential to having a baby and that lack of it will result in the loss of the embryo ( that's why you have progesterone suppossatries from egg collection) and early miscarriage.
That doctors advise that supplementing with natural progesterone to week 12 of pregnancy is beneficial for the above reason!
This makes sense!
If I hadn't have gone to the chiropractor about my back I wouldn't have found this out.
I should talk to the nurse on my group chat, but bet she doesn't know anything about it x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

It's basically grown men running around fields and old army bunkers shooting at each. Like paintball but without the paint and people taking it far to seriously. Lol

Ah really it sounds good there is a post on the cream here to that you could have a look at


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So like the game call of duty then. Well if he enjoys it that's what matters x

Oh really, how would I find it x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah exactly that's my sentiment to

Here is the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/74928-anybody-tried-progesterone-cream.html

Don't know if I did it right?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lovely thank you.
I really got To go bed. Working this weekend and its very busy and if I haven't had enough sleep I'm a tad grumpy ha 
Night x


----------



## 2have4kids

I have a prescription for progesterone suppositories on my fridge to fill the moment i get another bfp. I also take progesterone cream cd 21-28. As we grow old we lose progesterone especially as our egg reserve diminishes :hi: (me). After I m/c she forced my cycle using progesterone and then handed me this prescription with a different one (pill to force and vag. suppository-yuk-to help keep the pregnancy).

PCOS and endo women are often low in it, sometimes testosterone is high too (thick whiskers on chin a sign). I hope it helps you mummy. It'd be nice if we could all graduate to the pregnancy forums together one day.:flower:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

Blimey, sounds like a lot has been going on! Glad everyone is ok. 

2have4kids - congrats on the weight loss, thats fab news! Really hope it helps you get your BFP. I love the feeling of finding clothes in the wardrobe you havent been able to fit into and putting them on!

bundlesofjoy - good luck with the SA. I think its easy to underestimate how hard (excuse the pun) that process must be for the chaps. I'm not sure I could do it!

mummy.wannabe - sounds like the progesterone cream might help with your situation. Its amazing the amount of things we have to try and find out about ourselves.

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM - I'm annoyed with myself! According to the online ovulation calander (I dont monitor O), this week is fertile times with yesterday being the most fertile. I went to work with DP and the lads yesterday and put in a full days graft outdoors and then we went to the pub for tea and a couple of glasses of wine. When we got back I was all up for BDing but fairly soon after revving things up I fell asleep! Poor DP was fine about it but I feel awful. 

To cap it all off, I texted him at work this morning to say sorry, with a load of mushy stuff and apologising for being a nightmare etc etc and I got a text back from his mother saying he had left his phone at their house this morning... I am MORTIFIED that she may have read the text, or all of his texts (his phone is like a conversation rather than individual texts) and now will be thinking all sorts :dohh:

HARUMPH. Now I have to clean the house.


----------



## Melbram

Hi Gang

Oh no Pinkie - I have done that in the past so am feeling your pain - MIL reading private txt messages :dohh:

mummywannabe: I have read a lot about assisted conception and the process and was suprised at how little we are told by the nurses especially in relation to diet etc. Thinking back I too had low progesterone so might check out the natural progesterone cream you have been recommended. FX your AF hold off

2have4kids: Go you! weight loss is great - once you see the results I bet you get into it a lot more too and it doesnt become so much of a chore

bundlesofjoy: Hope your DH gets a good SA - my OH has to do all his samples at the hospital and finds it very unnerving and cant quite relax which I always think mustnt do much for the amount of sperm that is produced 

AFM just back from the Lake District was a lovely few days away to relax. Unlike you mummywannabe I am now willing AF to arrive so I can ring the clinic to get started again - bitter sweet really because at the same time if AF doesnt arrive there is always that hope of a natural BFP.....:sleep::cloud9:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What does AFM mean?

Melbram glad you had a nice time away. I take it your All relaxed and ready to start again now. We will hopefully be starting around the same time. That be nice.
Wouldn't it be nicer to have it naturally tho x

Oh no pinkie, you have really got to hope that she has not read his phone. Dd she text you from her phone to say he had left his phone? Or did it come through from his phone x

Glad today is over and can now chill. 
AF has to stay away for 5 more days x


----------



## 2have4kids

I think AFM = as for me/myself. 5 more days, you can do it! lol. 
Melbram that sounds lovely-really. 
Pinkie, I would be horrified. Hopefully it was in a place where she didn't realise he left it.
It does look like we're all starting in around the same time. I don't care how it comes, I'd rather have twins now to catch up for lost time and because they know I'm nearing the end of my fertility. IUI in feb/Mar and if that doesn't work IVF in april/may. Just get me knocked up already. If the IUI doesn't work out at least I'll have more time to lose more weight.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes so would I, id love twins now, it would be hard but so magical.

Can you explain what they do in IUI? X


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Yes so would I, id love twins now, it would be hard but so magical.
> 
> Can you explain what they do in IUI? X

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCdIiLLF0vw


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey mummywannabe here is a good link to a description of it:coffee:
https://www.hfea.gov.uk/IUI.html


----------



## Melbram

Mummywannabe: we should be doing our second round around the same time because I will be on the long protocol again so will have to down reg and then stim so my egg collection and transfer wont be until late March/beginning of April - you might be a bit ahead of me this time round x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah if AF stays away I should be starting the week after 15th.
So I should be due to rest about the last week of march x

Thanks 2 hsbe4 kids ill have a look when I get home x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello
Think I got away with it! DP said she didnt see the texts and started a new one. Think I might get him a chain to hang his phone around his neck, cant risk that happening again :haha:

I wondered about IUI too but DPs numbers are just too low. I like the thought of not going through the drug regime. I've read the success rates are much lower than IVF but presumably the treatment is much cheaper.

After missing BDing on Friday we have made up for it since, I know the chances are miniscule but it has to be worth a try, its our last chance before we get started.

I've been doing some research into drug costs. The clinic said that I might be able to get them cheaper elsewhere but others who are using the same clinic say that they do actually offer the best price.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> Hello
> Think I got away with it! DP said she didnt see the texts and started a new one. Think I might get him a chain to hang his phone around his neck, cant risk that happening again :haha:
> 
> I wondered about IUI too but DPs numbers are just too low. I like the thought of not going through the drug regime. I've read the success rates are much lower than IVF but presumably the treatment is much cheaper.
> 
> After missing BDing on Friday we have made up for it since, I know the chances are miniscule but it has to be worth a try, its our last chance before we get started.
> 
> I've been doing some research into drug costs. The clinic said that I might be able to get them cheaper elsewhere but others who are using the same clinic say that they do actually offer the best price.

The good thing about IUI is they'd scrub the :spermy: putting only the peppy ones back and it costs 1/13th the cost over here in Canada.

So for the IVF waiting list, it looks like *Mummy* goes first Feb/Mar, *Melbram* March/April and I go April/May. Spring of 2013 is going to be busy ladies, with pregnant ladies, no doubt about it!
Is there anyone else doing IVF in the next few months?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yep me too, starting mid-march on long protocol. I have a feeling this will be a good time for us, spring is the season of growth and new life.

:thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, spring is perfect for pregnancies to begin. Being outside during first and second getting sun and exercise will make for an easier 9 months. It has to work for all of us, we're 57 pages into this thread, about waiting for IVF. And it's funny, we all seem to be doing long protocol?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's nice we're all doing it around about the same time.
So pinkie and melbram be starting around same time.
I'm on the short protocol.
Fingers crossed this year number 13 will be lucky for all of us!!!

Period needs to stay away another 4 days until Friday!!! 

Pinkie glad MIL didn't see the texts, it's private and she should respect that. 

My hubby's count is low so there would be no success with IUI, 
So they track ovulation do they for that? No drugs needed x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> It's nice we're all doing it around about the same time.
> So pinkie and melbram be starting around same time.
> I'm on the short protocol.
> Fingers crossed this year number 13 will be lucky for all of us!!!
> 
> Period needs to stay away another 4 days until Friday!!!
> 
> Pinkie glad MIL didn't see the texts, it's private and she should respect that.
> 
> My hubby's count is low so there would be no success with IUI,
> So they track ovulation do they for that? No drugs needed x

Yes Pinkie, I didn't respond previously about the mil seeing the texts but I'm very glad for you too. And yes, agree with chaining it to his body!!

Mummy, they're going to track follicle with this IUI cycle and use something to trigger O. Same thing that they'll use with IVF Gonal F or something like that??

Called the fc today to send us the IVF package. I said 2 months to them in Jan, the way it works is they'd wait for 2 (JAN/FEB), send me a package mid-March, then April I'd do the pill and May IUI (long protocol). 2 months to me means they should be mailing me the package now so that when my cycle starts March 15 I can be on the pill for 3 weeks & IVF April. That's 3 months but more like the timing I was thinking about. I know I'll be sitting in March stir-crazy. I'm done with waiting. 

A friend at work just told me today he's expecting his second baby, I didn't burst into tears (but wanted to), I just threw my arms around him wishing him congratulations (we're close, he was my client for 4 years). I've had watery eyes all day today-so sad, I hate not being able to celebrate friends successes.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was on gonal f and had cetrotide as trigger but heard a lot of people use gonal as trigger.

I hope you get it sorted, it's horrible waiting as we all know. 

I want to celebrate my friends pregnancy with her but don't feel I can until I get mine, sad but that's the way I feel x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, it's just upsettig to me everytime I hear about another pregnancy and it's not mine, I never thought I'd feel this desperate and selfish. 

I can't remember what the drug is, they mentioned a bunch of them, it's all greek to me.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I never thought I'd tell that way too, and it's sad we feel this way, but we've been dealt a crap card on the baby making front.

Been out for curry with the girlies tonight as 1 is leaving us for a new venture.
Got my group chat tomorrow so need to be up and out nice and early.
Period has stayed away!!! Yay so unless it decides to come mega late and wait I should start around next week, let you all know what happens tomorrow x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy that's fantastic news especially that your AF stayed away. Sounds like a great day for you and YUMMM Curry - oh I'll have to make curry one of my 20 lb weight loss celebrations. I've got pizza pegged for another of them. :happydance:

Just got off the phone with fc, The IUI nurse was SUPER grumpy. Said i couldn't do IUI this month and then IVF next month, huh? Why not? So I'm doing IVF with down reg on Friday this month IF they can put me on the bcp for 4 weeks instead of 3. My OH will be in the UAE march 22-30 and the ER would be on the 25th. I'm very pleased, shocked but pleased. The doc has to approve the 4 weeks bcp and if she says it's too risky then I'll ask them why I can't do the IUI this month and IVF next. I'm just not up on all of this and they're not explaining things. :growlmad:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They don't explain things very well, I was told 1 thing by nurses who didn't explain but then had an appt with a consultant who explained in detail.
They might not let you go it back to back like that because if the money.
They said when you have a mc and your trying naturally again, you can try after 3 months but with Nhs ivf you have to wait 6 months inbetween because if that's your 1st cycle tried there is only so much money in the pot for people to have it done, so they make you wait 6 months to make it fair x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Happy valentines day everyone xxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yay Happy Valentines to you too! DP bought me a beautiful charm for my Pandora bracelet awwww.

Just togging up to go see the team at work in the rain... bloomin weather!

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wish my hubby bought me a new pandora charm ha but we don't buy presents. 

Just waiting to pick up my prescription now, got 45 mins wait.
They have a new rule that once you get a positive test that you go back straight away for a prescription of progesterone and take it until they say so but I'm going to get cream anyway and if they say stop before 12 weeks pregnant I will carry on taking a bit more x

Now just need to chill out as much as possible and get my period started ha x


----------



## Ducktales

hi again everyone, sorry i have been really quiet, had my IVF co-ordination appointment today at Hammersmith Hospital and i start long protocol IVF with ICSI on 4th March.
I too had to wait an hour to pick up the burselin!!!
Happy Valentines day to everyone
xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales said:


> hi again everyone, sorry i have been really quiet, had my IVF co-ordination appointment today at Hammersmith Hospital and i start long protocol IVF with ICSI on 4th March.
> I too had to wait an hour to pick up the burselin!!!
> Happy Valentines day to everyone
> xxxx

That's exciting Ducktails. I hope everything works out well!:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Duck tales I forgot you were going today too.
Was it a group 1 or just as a couple? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I got my prescription too so as soon as I come on I can start injections x


----------



## Ducktales

well it was supposed to be a group one, but ended up being a 1 to 1 because they had booked my appointment for the wrong day, as it was the short protocol one this morning at 9.10, not the long.
Are you still at Hammersmith or have you moved ? Sorry, i probably already asked that, but my brain is very foggy with all this IVF stuff !!
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We could have seen each other ha.

I will be doing all mine from hammersmith, you can't change once you've started.

Are you pleased you can start soon x


----------



## Ducktales

ha ha !
i have blonde hair and was wearing a purple top, black trousers and brown uggs, carrying a large cream/brown handbag and my husband is asian with a (hideous) beard and was wearing suit trousers and a blue jumper
we waited in the pharmacy for ages too!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all happy valentines day ladies.xxx:flower:

Very jealous with the pandora charm like mummyW dh and I don't do present buti hinted the whole of last year for a bracelet with no luck:shrug::nope: I might be mentioning your pressie to him

We went for the SA in Monday which we nearly did not make because of the snow live at the top of a hill dh had to push the car :haha:
So now just waiting for the ultrasound appointment and af to do bloods.

MummyW :happydance:so happy af stayed away and you got our prescription ow it just needs to come! Lol

2have4kids it's so frustrating when they do not explain it clearly to you there must be a reason why you can't do it back to back, can't you talk to the dr.?

Ducktales good luck with it all


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ducktales said:


> ha ha !
> i have blonde hair and was wearing a purple top, black trousers and brown uggs, carrying a large cream/brown handbag and my husband is asian with a (hideous) beard and was wearing suit trousers and a blue jumper
> we waited in the pharmacy for ages too!

I might have seen you. We're you sitting at the back facing the pharmacy door. We went for a cuppa and came back nearer the time. There was no room so we sat outside x
I was wearing a blue polka for top and jeans and have long dark hair x

I'm so excited to get started now. 

My hubby is on call tonight so can't do anything, not that we would anyway, staying at a hotel tomorrow night, nice dinner and just something different.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bundles you could be starting soon then if your just waiting for scans.
When does hubby get results x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi, yes that was us, I saw you going to collect your prescription. How funny to be talking on here, small world!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes it is funny!! Nice to meet you ha 

Any plans for tonight? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow prescriptions and scans, we're all on the brink of success! I sorted it out this morning. IUI this month with tracking Feb 24, 26 and then trigger. IVF next month if IUI doesn't work, I already got the prescription for the pill starting on CD5. Something going to work I can feel it in the air.

Happy Valentines sista's. We're off to sushi and a movie tonight. We're both working overtime for 2-3 hours first lol. Busy week I guess. You guys?


----------



## Ducktales

Ooh I love sushi- enjoy
I have a severe chest infection and AF so am tucked up in bed and being miserable!!!
Hope everyone else is having a lovely valentines night
Xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

HI all 

everything seems to be moving now ladies

glad your AF stayed away mummywannabe 

not long now ducktales 

bundles: when do you get the SA results?

2have4kids - you will have a busy 2 months if you go on to IVF as well but fx IUI works for you x 

afm......still waiting for AF = typical. Just spotting old blood at the mo and have been for the last few days (sorrry tmi) just need the real stuff to come so I can call the centre and get booked in to


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's what I'm waiting on my melbram. I should be due on in a few days but normally get over a week off spitting before I start.
Just trying to chill.
Had a nice night away, the hotel was very grand but the rooms were very dated and tired.
Had a lovely meal tho x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Evening Ladies

Hope you have all had a fab weekend. I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself. I am always genuinely happy for friends and family when they get their BFPs and when their little ones arrive... but... it seems to be happening all the time.

We already have 6 neices and nephews all under the age of 4. At Christmas (a day after I found out IVF failed) SiL announced she is 14 weeks within 20 mins of arriving at my house. I'm still struggling to get over how insensitive I found this and havent been able to see her since. I was still grieving the baby that wasnt.

A close friend gave birth a few days before Christmas and now cousin has just given birth to a baby girl which is now repeated all over Facebook with photos and status updates of aunts/uncles/cousins etc. Dont get me wrong, I am happy for them but I am sad that it is never my turn. I am tired of buying 'congratulations on your new baby boy/girl' with pressies wrapped in pretty paper and cooing over the gorgeous babies.

I'm waiting for AF so I can get this thing moving again. Spent the day at work tractoring to take my mind off things. Harumph.

Thanks for letting me rant :hugs:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

MummyW the nurse was really not helpful dh asked and asked for a copy of the results and was told it was not there policy. He is going to call tomorrow to see if its available and then ask the gp to request a copy.
I called lister to see when I would get the appointment letter and was told up to 5 weeks! So hopefully I will it by my next appointment with dr on the 11 April

Pinkie i understand and this year it really does seems everyone is pregnant even celebrities its just everywhere


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey pinkie
It's fine my darling, we all get days like these and sometimes we can't say them to friends as they will listen but not really understand.
It's hard going what were going through but when it's our time, we might plaster it on Facebook because we are so excited to have our LO's finally here, that there will be people we have on Facebook that might be struggling to conceive that we don't know about and see what we're posting hard.
Everyone loves a baby and goes cooing and crazy over them because its special when a new born comes into the world. We will get there!! 

I'm waiting for my period to start too, I started spotting today so hopefully start in a few days.
If I come on before Monday I can start but if I come on on Tuesday I have to wait until Thursday as they don't scan at the weekend and I have to go back on day 5 x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

bundlesofjoy said:


> MummyW the nurse was really not helpful dh asked and asked for a copy of the results and was told it was not there policy. He is going to call tomorrow to see if its available and then ask the gp to request a copy.
> I called lister to see when I would get the appointment letter and was told up to 5 weeks! So hopefully I will it by my next appointment with dr on the 11 April
> 
> Pinkie i understand and this year it really does seems everyone is pregnant even celebrities its just everywhere

Bundles hopefully they can give you a copy, it's your info after all, that's silly.
We didn't get ours but we didn't ask. 
Hopefully you get the appt within the 5 weeks and you'll be bit happier. 
It's all going to fly by tho when we look back own is journey x


----------



## cc117

Hey ladies, its been 2 weeks since we met our re. Only option is ivf +Icsi. Will go back once do more bloodwork. My question is, my hubby isn't taking news well and blaming himself. I keep telling him both of us and were in this together. He has low count, morph, motility. I have cycles ranging 33-50 days.

Any tips/advice .... Thanks


----------



## Ducktales

Hi, I have the same issue with DH blaming himself for our infertility
The way I deal with it is by talking with him about other people's issues on Bnb and trying to make him feel as "manly" and competent as possible
It has affected him badly- he at one low point struggled with finishing sex during TTC as he felt so mentally affected but I just cuddle him, remind him no one is to blame and it is just part of our story and also promise him I won't tell anyone about why we can't conceive as often it is their fear that friends and family will find out
I tell him we are fortunate that we get icsi with our ivf on the NHS as it gives us better chance of success
My DH improved his motility from 20% to 56% by taking wellmans, omega oils, Brazil nuts and cutting right back on alcohol
Unfortunately his upswim sperm are still 30% motility with only 0.5 million sperm which is likely why we can't conceive but every little helps
I wish you all the luck in the world
It has brought us closer together as it is such a private struggle you go through as a couple
Xxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My hubby has low count also. It was 1 million and then went up to 5 million.
He took it very hard as we always assumed it was just me.
I have pcos and endo too.
He would not talk to me about it and I would try and try, and say we can not get through this if we don't talk. 
After a long time he eventually came around and would talk.
We both cried and cried and said we are in this together and always will be, doesn't matter who's fault it is, you have to do it to get what you want.
Just give him time and he will slowly come round, it's s tough 1 coz it depends what your hubby is like x
Good luck x


----------



## cc117

Thanks ladies, best of luck to both of you as well


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I agree it has made hubby and I even stronger.
Do not let it break you, coz you hear stories where people can't hack it and spilt up x


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie: I know how you feel - so frustrating and nobody really gets and just make comments like "dont over think it and are you sure you want a baby" a friend of mine has just found out she is pregnant - however she split up with her hubby and they were still have sex and hey presto she is pregnants and they are getting divorced so she doesnt really want it 

Mummy : So you will starting stimmulating when AF arrives? I do a different protocol 

cc117: welcome and good luck with your journey. We are having ICSI too due to OHs issues - he too blames himself and took it very badly and still has really down days but I try and explain we are in this together if I was super fertile we may have got pregnant by now but Im not so we both contribute to the problem 

afm: AF arrived and I start down regging on the 11th March...back on the rollercoaster - so hope it works this time I have now funds for a 3rd go 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## cc117

Thanks!!

Good luck, cant wait to read about your progress :)


Melbram said:


> Pinkie: I know how you feel - so frustrating and nobody really gets and just make comments like "dont over think it and are you sure you want a baby" a friend of mine has just found out she is pregnant - however she split up with her hubby and they were still have sex and hey presto she is pregnants and they are getting divorced so she doesnt really want it
> 
> Mummy : So you will starting stimmulating when AF arrives? I do a different protocol
> 
> cc117: welcome and good luck with your journey. We are having ICSI too due to OHs issues - he too blames himself and took it very badly and still has really down days but I try and explain we are in this together if I was super fertile we may have got pregnant by now but Im not so we both contribute to the problem
> 
> afm: AF arrived and I start down regging on the 11th March...back on the rollercoaster - so hope it works this time I have now funds for a 3rd go
> 
> Good luck ladies x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Morning all or evening.

Still spotting! Just bleed already ha
As soon as I come on properly I start my injections straight away. No down regging as I'm on short protocol.
Then my 1st scan is 5 days later, then every other day until the eggs are up to size x

How's everyone?

I'm currently feeling a tad stressed as we rent our 1st flat out. The lady left who has been in it a year now on sat, and we still haven't got anyone to move in yet. It's been on since beginning of jan. apartently people aren't renting at the mo.
We are having painters in as we haven't got the time to freshen it up, not need the extra stress. So going to be a tight money month for us and that's not including all the petrol getting to hospital and loads to pay to park.
We will be fine, if we are lucky to get someone in there quickly x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello Ladies

cc117 - looks like we are all in the same boat here, our issues are down to DP's numbers too. Our worst result was 6 and our highest 200,000. DP knew about it before we got together and has been convinced that I will bugger off because of it (his ex did, had an affair with his best mate and is now pushing their offspring around town). After everything we have been through now I think the penny has dropped that I wont and that we can work through it together. I think it just takes time and trust. Good luck with your tests :hugs:

mummy.wannabe - great news about your cycle! I dont know much about short protocol, sounds quick without the down reg. Keeping everything crossed for you! Hope you get your flat sorted soon, are you with an agent? If so kick their arse a lot. 

Melbram - great news, 11th March is not long! Hoping we can all get the BFPs flowing this spring.

AFM - I'm in a bit of a muddle. Before my first IVF, AF used to arrive like a bomb every 28 days with headaches, cramps and bleeding and last for a few days. Since IVF, I seem to start bleeding on and off for about a week before AF is due.
So, I was told to ring the clininc on CD1 to get booked in. I started on and off bleeding on Friday (when I go to the loo but not inbetween, sorry if TMI!) and its been like it since. Then yesterday woke up with what I thought was AF, rang clininc and got booked in to start 11th March too. Then yesterday afternoon AF stopped again. Only really started again this morning but still not all the time.
Now I'm worried that in my haste to make sure I got booked in I've phoned too soon. Will this bugger things up at their end? I'm booked in 4th March for consents etc so thought I'd run it past them then, maybe I'll need to start a day or two later. :shrug:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh no your poor hubby. What a shitty best friend and ex eh. That's horrible. Why did she choose the best friend!
Makes it worse.
I hope know your hubby knows that got staying as your on your 2nd round and that you would go through that to be with him.

Yes the flat is on with an agent. I just don't want the stress of ringing and complaining. It was very stressful at work today as its full term for the kids to be off, it was mega busy. 
I'm really considering taking tomorrow off as holiday if I can get someone to cover tonight.
I just want my period to start and being stressed I know it won't come.

Don't worry nothing is tmi on here.
I spot for over a week before I fully start blessing and like you said, it's just a little there when you wipe and nothing else.
I get very heavy periods so there is no double guessing if I've started for real or not.

I'm not sure whether it would mess them up at there end. they must book loads of people in each day so 1 extra or 1 less person Won't make much difference.

Do you get light periods sometimes normally? X


----------



## cc117

pinkie - wow, thats a horrible/sad situation for your partner and his ex. but hey now he has you :) Could you call your dr office back again and explain your situation instead of waiting for march 4? ease your mind too. 

mummy.wannabe - good luck finding a GOOD renter! sounds like your last one was reliable if they were there for a year.

AFM, Cd 1 today. YAY! Im actually okay and not sad. That means Friday I will do my CD 3 bloodwork and then all my tests are complete for the RE to go over everything and finalize a treatment plan. My next appt is with a social worker and a treatment planner to go over all the drugs.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My period started last night so I'm cd1 today so can do my 1st injection of gonal f tomorrow morning!!! Yay 
Tho I get very worried about needles ha,
Got to ring the hospital this morning and book in for my 1st scan on Tuesday x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yippee I am so happy for you mummy.w:happydance:
Yeah needles are not fun get the hubby to do it while you look away:thumbup:
It's all worth it


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes it's defo all worth it to get what we want.

Another very busy and stressful day so far at work.
Got tomorrow off thank god. But I'm working the weekend. It wouldn't be so bad if I did a sit down job but I'm on my feet nearly 9 hours a day. 
If I don't feel well I simply won't be going into work whilst I'm going through this.

How is everyone? How's your week been x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, Mummy, if you feel stressed or you're too taxed with your job, just call it a day and stay home - good idea. It'd be so nice for this to be a success for you. 

Melbram, March 11 is coming soon, if the IUI doesn't work I'll be down regging around March 20th as well.
Good luck to everyone in their month, I hope we have some BFP's soon.

AFM, I'm off to get my first scan on Sunday and then Tuesday. Sometime next week around this time I'll be triggering & IUI. I feel like I have a cold coming on. I've taken echinecea, vit C, ColdFX and zinc to try to keep it away. My colleague came in REALLY sick on Tuesday morning and then went home at noon, just enough to pass on his germs! Anyway, hopefully with lots of tea, vits and sleep it won't get me full force. My head is pounding and nose running tho and throat is tender. Not pleased to say the least.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I had the lergy for over 3 weeks. Constant headaches, chesty cough, bunged up nose etc and it took ages to go. It was the worst cold I've ever had. L


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lots of stuff going around. Hope you don't get it.
Keep dosing up.

How you feeling with what your taking? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies

mummy - sending you loads of luck for this round. I dont blame you for easing work if needs be. Its not worth the risk. DP's sister said to me last time, if it doesnt work, you dont want to have any reason to think you didnt give it every best chance and if that means taking it easier then so be it. 

2have4kids - fingers crossed for you this cycle, I hope you get your BFP without having to go through IVF.

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

AFM - thanks for all your support everyone. AF has well and truly arrived now. As its only a day or so since booking in I think I'll wait until I go on the 4th to confirm start date but assume it will be 13th. I've decided I'm going to try and self-inject this time as I think it will ease the pressure on us both. Our prescription has arrived so now I need to track down cheap meds. 

I'm so glad I have you ladies to talk to through all this :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Lots of stuff going around. Hope you don't get it.
> Keep dosing up.
> 
> How you feeling with what your taking? X

It's a natural IUI for us this month. They offered me Letrizole but I said no thanks. I'll just deal with the BCP and IVF drugs in the months coming. If IVF doesn't work I"m going to ask for the IVF drugs along with natural cycles after that. 

Have you ladies ever heard of anyone doing this? IVF drugs + natural or even IUI? I think our problem is a lack of eggs on my side not necessarily egg meet sperm or sperm issues. Insurance will pay for IVF drugs and the fees with the transfer is $7000+, so this gives me hope that if it's a fail, we can still try again aggressively but using a different less costly method.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie I agree and that's how I felt last time.
I don't think it's as bad to have the stress whilst doing the injections, tho it helps not too. But to be off work and do nothing from egg collection so you have the best chances of the egg/ eggs taking.
I will get a doctors note for the 2 weeks off like I did last time to chill.

2have4kids I haven't heard of that I'm afraid and I haven't a clue what natural IUI is either.
Sorry I'm no help x
Where have you heard of using the ivf drugs and conceiving naturally x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Pinkie I agree and that's how I felt last time.
> I don't think it's as bad to have the stress whilst doing the injections, tho it helps not too. But to be off work and do nothing from egg collection so you have the best chances of the egg/ eggs taking.
> I will get a doctors note for the 2 weeks off like I did last time to chill.
> 
> 2have4kids I haven't heard of that I'm afraid and I haven't a clue what natural IUI is either.
> Sorry I'm no help x
> Where have you heard of using the ivf drugs and conceiving naturally x

I was PM-ing with 'pregosauce' who has done the meds with a natural. We'll see how it goes and what the fs says when I ask her about it...


----------



## Melbram

Congrats on starting your stimming mummywannabe :happydance:

Pinkie: looks like we will be going through it together then. Do you know what meds you will be on. Mine are exactly the same as last time - Buserelin to down reg, menopure to stim and gonal f as trigger 

2have4kids: I have heard of natural IVF but dont know much about it because I havent had to do it :winkwink:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's funny how were all around the same time, like when women are good friends and there cycles sync up.

I've got my 1st scan and bloods on Tuesday.
I'm on a higher dose this time so hoping I make better progress than before. I was very slow to progress and then it be over quicker and I can find out ha 
Impatient already. It really took it out of me before.
When I went for my group chat they said it mostly takes 10 days and you might only have to come back twice before you have ER, I just laughed, everyone looked at me, but I didn't say anything. After my 1st scan at day 5 we went back every 3rd day for another 2 weeks then every other day for another week. Took nearly 4 weeks to get my eggs big enough. It was long winded for sure. Hoping up be quicker this time x


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow, 4 weeks on stims! I guess they stay on the conservative side to avoid hyperovulation. Were there other ladies in there on their 2+ round or all newbies?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

At that chat you mean?
I haven't a clue, they didn't ask us personal stuff in front of people and didn't get to chat in the waiting room because we were called 1st to have our 1 on 1 and get out prescription.
There were a few that you could tell were doing there 1st the way they were following what she said with there own bit of paper and watching the injections being done. And the other 2 couples looked more relaxed about it.

I still think its silly you have to hear it again but suppose things change and you forget stuff too. But that bits over now.
Day 2 of injections.
My hubby woke me up this morning with "the nasty" as he calls it and a cupa.
Got to get ready for work now and really wish I didn't.

You got any plans?

Will catch up with you all later x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When you all get pregnant are you going to find out the sex? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'd like it to be a surprise unless there are more than one!

Is 'the nasty' what I think it is?!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha nooooo I just realised that I didn't say what I meant. He means doing the injection because I'm petrified of them haha

I always said I wouldn't find out because it has to be the biggest surprise you'll ever get. But if it was twins I think you would need to be a bit more prepared but hubby still said no.
I think it would be lovely for him to tell me what it was when I give birth x


----------



## 2have4kids

If it's twins or multiples I want to find out, if it's a singleton, like our last pregnancy we didn't want to find out, just have a surprise.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Why do we think its different for twins? X
Double the surprise x


----------



## 2have4kids

I just asked my oh, he wouldn't want to know even with multiples. I think twins for me would be a big deal, to have 2boys names, 2 girls names, 1boy/1girl whew, it's too much to plan for lol. 
I would be ever so thankful for twins though.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Same here. We would be so happy finding out it was twins, we've always said after waiting so long, it would be like not having to wait another year or 2 to have your next one.
Hard I'm sure but we wouldn't care.

Has anyone else got children already? I forgot to ask that.

2have4kids do you just have 1 child? How old?


----------



## Pinkie 33

No kids here yet, just two dogs. I think the same, twins would make a family complete without having to think about this process again. I'd be so delighted if it happened to us but I think I'd want to be prepared for what sex they were, although probably wouldnt tell anyone else. 

We had one of DPs best mates over last night with his wife and her 6 yr old. They live 6 hours away so it was nice to see them but I find her hard work. They got married last year and have been trying since. Needless to say they are of course, expecting, 7 weeks. Yet again, I'm delighted for them but yet again, I feel bombarded by pregnancies and babies. Gaaaggghhhh. Didnt bang on to DP about it as I know he feels bad and he is trying to keep me positive for IVF, but chatted to MiL this morning and she understood. She said it seems cruel that we are constantly having to celebrate everyone else good news but she also said we WILL get this baby and have our turn!

I had given up alcohol completely for the lead up to IVF but caved in last night and had a couple of glasses. Hey ho, back on the wagon today!

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## Melbram

Glad they have upped your meds this time around mummywannabe - it was very long for your last time - think I was just the normal 9 days of stimmulating. Im on exactly the same meds as last time - hope I dont overstimulate this time round! Hope your lil eggies are making good progress for you by Tuesday 

Pinkie: I too am on the wagon - once you get out of the habit its not so bad is it - also trying to lay off caffeine - dont drink coffee anyway but cutting out those extra cups of tea etc

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing well 

afm chilled weekend this weekend 30th bday party and a christening (which I am godmother at) next weekend


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Pinkie, i'm off caffeine and alcohol too and thank goodness i have a cold because last night we went to mom's house to celebrate OH's bday and they drank single malt scotch ALL night. Wine & scotch are hard for me to resist but since i was feeling so crappy I wasn't even temped.
Mummy, i don't have kids yet, just 2 fluffballs. I have another house with 3 suites and 3 tenants who are like kids, always needing a new battery in a smoke alarm, light bulb or something they should be able to do on their own. I want the kind of children i don't scowl at for wanting a pacifier or bottle lol :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I feel the same pinkie that its a lot more to repair for twins.
You find the child hard work or the woman?
I find my best friends partner a bit arrogant but you have to put up with them as they married/ dating your friend. 

I don't really drink but when I go out with friends for dinner is have a glass of wine normally, not fussed tho unless my in laws crack open the champers! Love that! 

I've been drinking decaf tea for about a year and try not to have coke.
Been eating lots of eggs, full fat milk and lots of veg.

Hope it helps a bit with good eggs and it be nice to have from frozen this time.

We had our flat painted this weekend as we just don't want to do it ourselves at the moment. Looks a lot fresher now. Hoping someone will move in soon so we don't have the worry of paying 2 mortgages.

We just have our 3 kitties. Hubby really wants a dog but he knows its not right just before we have a baby.

2have4kids. Your tenants sounds like idiots. They just don't want to pay for anything themselves, by calling you, you have to get the bulbs/ batteries etc 

That's my weekend of working done. Thank god! I'm not sure ill be working the next few I'm due too x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I dont find it hard to give up caffeine/booze etc for the IVF until something happens which winds me up and then its hard not to have a glass of something! I changed our coffee to decaff without telling DP and he didnt notice for months :haha: I told him eventually and he's not fussed. I do love diet coke though and cant seem to get caffeine free diet coke locally.

2have4kids - where are you up to with your IUI?

mummy.wannabe - good for you for getting your flat nice, fingers crossed you get some tennants soon. The rental market is really strong around here, hope it is with you too.

Melbram - realised I didnt answer your question about meds; I'm on Buserelin for down reg, Menopur for stims and Ovitrelle for trigger. Last time I was on Gonal F for stims but everything else is still the same. Hope you have enjoyed chilling. We'll be starting around the same time, two weeks to go!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram, you overstimmed last time yet they're using the same dose? Are there precurser symptoms that you can watch out for? I really hope everything goes well!!

Mummy, it seems one can get architects, lawyers, IT professional - really decent people as renters but some of us just need help screwing in a light bulb! We had to make 2 trips over there this weekend, 1 kept burning toast making all three hard wired smoke detectors scream so the middle tenants smoked the detector with a broom to shut it off and busted the unit so now all three beep because the system knows that 1 is broken. Bleh, so we'll have to get a proper extractor fan for the lady in the loft so when she burns her toast she can avoid getting the other tenants upset/breaking their stuff. There is a massive window right in front of the toaster but that would be too easy woulnd't it?

Pinkie thanks for asking, I went for follicle tracking today and they saw a 21 mm + 16 and 13 so we do the trigger tonight at midnight and the iui Tuesday afternoon. My LH levels aren't even registering on my cbefm yet. I was wondering if naturally, if it takes me another 5 days to release the egg how big would that follie get or does size even matter? They all seemed to be on my right side, wonder if nothing's working on my left.:shrug:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cor 2 have4kids I didn't think you had got that far yet.
I don't have a lot of eggs on my right side and had lots on the left but they were empty. 
Hope you get a good amount of eggs.
You feeling ok about it all? X

Only 2weeks to go melbram and pinkie! It will fly by.

What are people's real names?
Hi I'm Hayley.
Wonder if we remember them x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I wondered about the follie sizes too... how big a follie would get in a normal cycle before it decides to release. With my last IVF I had considerably more follies on my right ovary (9 vs 18 I think). I shouldnt think it means your other ovary isnt working, just not this month maybe. Wishing you loads of luck with the iui, hope you manage to get there without IVF x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I have wondered what size they get to naturally.
I had 4 follies on my endo side and 20odd on the pcos side. 

Hospital tomorrow and see how I get on.

Is someone having egg collection today? X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Wow 2have4kids your tenants sound like hard work! Goodluck for the IUI tomorrow.xxx
Mummy.w so glad it's moving along now yeah I have issues with needles to very scary:nope:
My name is Catherine 
So when u go to the hospital tomorrow will it be for a scan to check what size yur follicle are

Currently I am just waiting for my scan appointment have to wait till mid marh before I can start chasing


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles! Haven't heard from you in a while :) Thanks so much for the well wishes with IUI. 
Grow follies GROW! For both of you. You ladies are lucky that you're in the same area and can bump into each other at the clinic. 

I gave myself my first ever shot last night and didn't even feel it. I squeezed my belly fat so much all I could feel was the pain from my fingers, didn't feel the needle at all. 

Do you guys know if during IVF they use a trigger shot too? I still have some of the HCG left in the vial.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yep, there is a trigger shot for IVF too. Mine is Ovitrelle.

Good luck!


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: I am on two amps of menopur which I think is the minimum hence same as last time. I had appx 30 follies last time and ended up with 19 eggs! although didnt result in pregnancy or any frosties - so definately quality over quantity. Well done on doing your injections I find it hurts less doing it yourself

good luck tomorrow mummywannabe x


----------



## 2have4kids

WOW, that's alot of eggs! How does one get quality over quantity then? Sometimes I think this whole business is such a crapshoot. I'm going to go do some research, you've given me some fodder to chew on.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't a clue about quality over quantity but I only had 2 and they were excellent
Quality.

Hi Catherine, haven't heard from you for awhile. Hope your well. Are you going anything to pass the time/ prepare?


Melbram seems crazy with 19 you didn't get any to freeze. It's do weird, but we can't see what goes on on the inside.

I can't remember what my trigger was called.


----------



## Melbram

I no it was so frustrating - 13 of the 19 were mature enough for ICSI - 6 fertilised - 2 rubish embies were put back the other 4 stoppd growing - so this time round Ill be eating more protein and taking royal jelly - dont like taking too many tablets. Dont think there is anything I can do to stop myself producing as many eggs I just hope they will be better quality this time although of course the hospital tell you nothing or give you any tips. The nurse at my follow up couldnt even tell me whether any of my eggs were broken in the ICSI process bearing in mind less than half fertilised

You were so lucky mummywannabe - you had 5 day transfer too right? fx for a few more good eggies this time - how are things so far having been for your scan?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
We just got back from London. 
Yes I had 5 day as the 2 we had were good ones. So if I had have known about taking progesterone until 10-12 weeks maybe I could be nearly popping twins by now.

Scan went well. The follies are bigger than they were at my 1st scan last time. They were 7-10mm today and at my 1st scan last cycle they were mostly 5-6mm.
So the higher dose is doing better. 
I felt so sick last time from like day 2. Haven't had any of that so far. Fingers crossed.
I have to wait for the call later to say what day I need to go back.
I think Friday.

Are you ok?
I'm so tired. For up at 5.30!! Hate that.
Need an afternoon nap now ha x


----------



## Melbram

Great news mummywannabe - from what I remember the size your follies are up to now is where they should be so FX you will be having your EC some time next week! exciting times

Im not too bad been off work yesterday and today - banging headache and aching from head to toe - feeling a bit brighter now. Its amazing the things you find out through books and forums - just read about something you can buy called pregnitude - it helps with ovulations and egg quality - bit later for me to start it now but definately something to think about at a later date if IVF doesnt work out and/or when trying naturally for baby number 2 ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Hope your ok soon, loads of stuff going around. 
If I bought some of those pills it prob be too late x


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram said:


> Great news mummywannabe - from what I remember the size your follies are up to now is where they should be so FX you will be having your EC some time next week! exciting times
> 
> Im not too bad been off work yesterday and today - banging headache and aching from head to toe - feeling a bit brighter now. Its amazing the things you find out through books and forums - just read about something you can buy called pregnitude - it helps with ovulations and egg quality - bit later for me to start it now but definately something to think about at a later date if IVF doesnt work out and/or when trying naturally for baby number 2 ;)

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/d-chiro-inositol

One of it's main ingredients is myo-inositol. Seems to be great for egg quality. I have it at home but haven't been taking it, I think I'll pop one tonight!
I wish you guys fantastic egg quality this time around fx!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids how did the IUI process go? How long do you have to wait till you know? 

Hi hayley it's been hard just literally counting down the days, and joining all sort of things:wacko: last week alone I joined boot camp and yoga which they run at my work place first boot camp was today and I am very sore it hurts just typing this message. My appointment letter for the ultrasound finally arrived today:happydance: it's on the 06 th march so tomorrow I am going to call the consultant to see if I can't have the referral appointment sooner than the 11th apr
Have they told you what day you need to go back?

Melbram I tried to do some research on pregnitude I don't know if we can get it in the uk. On their website shipping is only with us


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Ladies! The IUI went so much better than last time, they hurt me last time and this time I didn't feel ANYTHING! I was like what? It's over? So relieved, I was really stressed waiting before for it to happen because I thought it would hurt again. So glad it's over.

If you don't have pregnatude in the UK you could just look for the ingredients in it: 200mg folic acid (I've got 5mg in my prenatal vit) and 2000 mg My-Inositol. Inositol also helps with insulin resistance. 

Bundles, good for you with your bootcamp! It's a good sort of hurt though right? I always feel really great after a workout, feel the muscles you never knew you had lol,


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad the IUI went well?
Are you not put out?
What happens now?

I'm due to go back Friday and that's my day off anyway so don't need it off work.
Had my 1st weird day. Did everything wrong because my head was banging allday and I just couldn't concentrate at all.

Bundles good for you doing boot camp! I hate exercise ha so that's not my thing.
I used to dance until I was 16 and when I started college I had to stop and started to put on weight from then really.
Been to loads of different gyms and classes but never stuck at it for long. I like to go with someone and have never really had someone that can comit to certain days or same that I could.
Wish I liked exercise and I could deal with my weight a big better x

You haven't got to wait long for then ultrasound tho, that's really good. Hope you can get a referral before April x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

2have4kids - so glad it went well this time, are you now in the 2ww then? Good luck!

mummy.wannabe - sorry you had a rubbish day. I thought the worse thing about the meds would be the injections but its actually the headaches. Hope you are feeling better today.

bundles - 6th March isnt long, less than a week! Hope you can get things moving sooner.

Melbram - hope you are feeling better. Think I'll reaserch pregnitude too. I am currently on Pregnacare Conception and DP is on Wellman Conception. Hoping they are helping us along!

AFM, yesterday I met my cousins brand new baby girl. It was fine, she of course is gorgeous. Was coping really well until her boyfriend told me about some friends of theirs who had IVF 3 times, all of which failed it broke their relationship, they split up, several years later they got back together and fell pregnant naturally. I'm not sure in what way he thought this could be of any possible comfort?!! I know people dont know what to say sometimes, but really it is better to just say nothing whatsobloody ever!

Also we have had a rush on with our work and DP might have to work away during some of the IVF (but obviously not the crucial bits!). I really have to master being able to do my own injections :wacko:

Anyways, not long until our appointment to sign consents etc on Monday and just under 2 weeks until we start jabbing.

Hope everyone has a fab Thursday x


----------



## 2have4kids

:shrug:ooops, double posted:shrug:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, I hate break up stories like that. You're right people should watch what they say and if it's bad news about other people just keep that to themselves. My colleague did the EXACT thing, I was so mad I created a thread on infertility etiquette. This was, of course after she went around bragging that her man has superman troopers because they conceived off the first try. The story she told my client and communication strategist in our meeting was a colleague who was diagnosed with complete premature ovarian cessation at 30 years old, on an adoption list and dropped off the list only to divorce 2 years after they were married. What a horrible story to spread around the workplace. I was embarrassed for the lady. Clearly she confided in the wrong person. :nope:

Pinkie good luck with your injections. I found that if you pinch your belly fat really hard, my brain focused on the pain of my fingers pinching rather than the needle itself. Ha, I thought it was a nice trick. I didn't even feel the needle.:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey pinkie not long at all. 2 weeks will fly by. I should be in my 2 week wait by then hopefully.

I agree some people don't know what to say but they should say nothing.
Everyone at work is just fascinated by how it works and asking questions.

I have heard a lot of people that spilt up but shows you that they aren't as close a couple as you think.
This has made hubby and I even closer. I always knew he was kind and supportive but I know it even more now.
Don't think about it because you don't be going down that route either!

Been a very busy day and its only going to get busier as it starts to become planting season, as I work in a garden centre.
People come to the coffee shop 1st and then look around after. We are one if the busiest coffee places I've ever seen because we're not in town, don't have to pay parking etc its just so full on sometimes x

I couldn't do my own injections I don't think. I hate them so much. I punch my belly as hubby does the injection.
The gonal pen needle doesn't hurt me but I find the 2nd I have does. It's a thicker needle and needs a bit more pressure.
Just can't wait for that bit to be over.

How does hubby feel about having to go away? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks ladies x
I know sometimes people speak before thinking but it makes you want to scream. I had already listened to him prattling on about how the next baby is going to be a boy and if it isnt they'll keep going until it is. My cousin didnt say much, I think if she could have reached she would have kicked him under the table! Hey ho.

mummy.wannabe - how are you doing, are you feeling better? I think I'd like to work with plants although I'm not sure I could cope with the bus loads of silvertops who mantle around our local garden center, it must take a lot of patience! When is your next scan?

2have4kids - you seem to be doing really well on the weight loss, how much are you losing a week? 

I think I'll try the fat pinching thing for the injections. I did put ice on first to numb the area last time and it did work sometimes. During IVF last time, DP was ill and I de-camped to my parents (he had the noro virus :wacko:) and mum did the jabs. When DP jabs, it hurts a lot of the time, it didnt hurt at all when mum did it. I think he must have been so nervous. So I'm determined to try this time and if he is away, I'll have no choice! He really doesnt want to go but I've told him to. Its pointless in not taking the work while its there, especially when I know I'll be good for nothing for a few weeks!

Whats everyone doing this weekend? xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You should have said something to your cousins husband to make him realise that he thinks conceiving is like a walk in the park and make him realise you will appreciate your success much more than him.
My SILs fiancé has always gone on about having super sperm because they have 3 and he says I only had to look at her and she's pregnant.
If he ever said anything like that whilst I was doing my ivf I would have said, oh that's sensitive isnt it.
People do not think and it hurts sometimes.

We are just on way back from hospital.
I've made good progress. My follies are mostly 13, then have a few bigger ones at 14 ,15 and 2 at 18.
Had more blood to check hormone levels and they are going to phone me later to tell me if I'm defo back Monday. I think I will be and could be ready for collection from weds. So much quicker than before.

When does hubby go away?
Yeah you can't get ill whilst going ivf it might dampen your chances.
My hubby does hurt me some mornings but I can't complain as I couldn't do it.
Gonal doesn't hurt but the orgalutran to stop the eggs dropping I find really painful and that gives me terrible rash after.

I have the weekend off so we have nothing planned just to chill out.

I haven't a clue about plants ha just coffee.
I never used to have patience but the longer I'm there the more I get. Most people are lovely and it's just the occasional few that let it down.
You get your regulars and they know your life and you know there's, it's nice.
My day goes super quick too because its so busy.

2have4kids how much have you lost already? You pleased with your progress?
What about the amounts you can eat? That hard x

Melbram, bundles and anyone I've missed. You all ok?
Can't believe it's 1st of march already, feels like Christmas was just there x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I think I would have said something if my Grandma hadnt been there, she is very sweet and supportive and would hate 'a scene'. I do think sometimes those of us struggling with LTTC do so in silence for fear of looking slightly mental if we lose it. 

That's great news about your follies :happydance: How are you feeling? Have you found a tennant yet?

I really enjoy pottering around the garden center with my Mum and having tea and cake afterwards, trouble is I always spend too much!

DP will find out tomorrow what the plans are hopefully. As the work is in a very beautiful part of Derbyshire, maybe I should take the dogs and go and stay with him whilst he's away. Quite fancy a holiday...

I am collecting my drugs this evening. The clinic said they would cost about £800 - £1200 from the hospital pharmacy. I did some shopping around and in the end went to see my Dr and asked what he thought. He said to leave it with him and he would source them at lowest possible price through our village practice pharmacy. I'm quite excited, you know its happening when the needles arrive!

xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mummy, that's really great about all of your maturing follies, it sounds like you're on track to have a baby! I too am having a relaxing weekend, I'll hit the gym a few times. Today I have a coffee date with a gf and we're going to walk around the river but nothing else on the agenda. DH just got a big LCD smart tv for his bday last weekend, he's off to see his brother so I might see what movies I can play on it ;)
I am really pleased with how much I've lost to date...about 20 lbs in 6 weeks, 25 since Christmas. And my tummy is fine, you can barely see the scars now. I'm very pleased with how much I can eat and I especially like that I don't get a grumbly hungry tummy all the time. We had baked parmesean haddack & veggies last night- I ate a 4 oz piece along with a bowl of roasted veggies, it was SO good. I don't eat carbs like I used to (no rice, quinoa, potato, pasta, bread with my meals), they really do make me hungry every few hours-it's a rollercoaster effect. They spike blood sugar at meal time and in a few hours once you hit that low you crave food and start producing ghreline again. The are also what causes so much insulin resistance and weight gain as you get older, in PCOS women (insulin sensitive ladies), they get their cycles back when they cut carbs out and supplement with inositol. There's an study that shows the hyperglycemic period contributes to embryopathy & m/c, I just don't need another m/c so I've really been very careful about my diet this time. As we age we all fight insulin resistance, I just don't want to give my body anything to deal with while ttc this year.

The year is flying by already. I'm putting March rents in today, I can't believe Jan & Feb have flown by so fast. I'm excited for the next 2 months especially with all of us going through assisted conception together. I hope we can go through pregnancy together soon.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie , no we haven't got a tenant yet, so we need to curb our spending this month so were ok money wise.
I've had a lot of headaches and started to feel queasy last night but apart from that ok, thank you.

Oh yes I'd go away for awhile if you can. You have to go back to hospital on day 5 normally after your 1st injection. 
That's a lot of money on drugs isn't it, but has to be done.
Yes you do feel like its in sight once you have those injections in the fridge. 

Wow 2have4kids that's loads. You've done so well. You really sound as tho you've worked it all out and focused on what you have to do, and sounds like you will stick to it.

What I was meaning to ask you is, after the surgery you've had, they cut you? Or go through belly button? When getting pregnant will your tum be ok with the stretching? X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids I know it hurts but I do feel good for doing it. Well done on the weight loss you have loss loads mine has stayed the same for a couple of weeks hence joining boot camp. 
I read some papers to on myo inositol and it does have some really good results on pcos and fertility its not sold so widely in the stores here seems to be only online. It also helps with hair growth! I seem to lose enough for a wig every time I wash my hair:haha:
MummyW congratulations on the growth :happydance: its all so exciting 
I know I wish I liked exercise too! I always have to psychic myself up to go. I also find it hard to go alone to the gym that's why I joined boot camp it's done during lunc break at work so I have people to do it with.

Pinkie I know it seems like we always have to have thick skin with inconsiderate comments

Afm called the hospital got a stroppy lady who said no I could not bring my appointment forward so it's still on the 11th with ultrasound next week.

It's Friday!!! Yah going to try and bake a choccy cake over the weekend test my baking skills I am really contemplating going veggi wih all this horsemeat malacky


----------



## 2have4kids

OH sorry Mummy - the cuts were tiny - they did laproscopic surgery, the smallest one is about 1/2 my pinkie nail width and the largest incision was the width of my thumb nail. I'll have no issues with my tummy stretching other than hating to have stretch marks now that I'm almost bikini bod ready. 
I hope you don't feel too ill with the meds. I haven't had any issues other than putting on 2 lbs since I took the HCG shot on Sunday night, something's happened but I'll make sure that comes off this weekend.

Pinkie good for you with the boot camp, everytime I do loads of exercise I seem to have a weight stall but on the scale it shows body fat loss so it's all good. Don't worry just try to keep eating healthy and exercising. 

I just wish this tww would hurry up! I'm using the Prometrium pearls 3x/day and they're pretty messy. While at work I use a softcup with them to keep things clean and tidy down there - I've ALWAYS hated using pads of any type. Whatever it takes!

I was just playing a cat meowing to my cats and on the side of the youtube vids I saw a pregnant triplet mom with birth...you think I could resist watching? Of course I was in tears, I just want babies so badly. Not a happy happy start to my day but i'll go distract myself now with wrangling some hi-def TV stations for free from my local cable company lol.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good then, no worries about when you do fall pregnant.
When are you testing? 

What's promethium pearls? I take it like I did progesterone suppositories from egg collection x

I would have watched the video too, I would have cried also but I love watching people give birth x


----------



## 2have4kids

Supposed to test March 15, I think AF will be here sooner than that if it's going to come.I'll use an frer on the 10th. Prometrium pearls are progesterone suppositories.

I just gave my 25 lb cat a bath, he smells good and looks pretty handsome too lol. Keeping busy!!


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi, I posted on this thread in December time but have been off-line since, hope i can rejoin :flower:
Looks like I've missed about 20 pages of activity and lots has been happening. 

I'll just start where I left off (all the history is in my story, which I need to add the updates to). I've kinda avoided everything ttc related as its all been a bit too much for me. 
So, our 2nd failed IVF was September, in our follow up we were referred from the local hospital that is like a feeder clinic to the main Fertility clinic because our Dr didn't know what else to do to get a better embie outcome as my cycle was text book (his words), finally we got the follow up in Jan.
OMG this was a shocker. From the first 2 attempts our hospital had had no feedback on dh's sperm...we found out for the ICSI in March 2012 the count was 2.7m, with 1% motility and in September the sperm was so bad they didn't record it! Each time we go back the news gets worse, it was 7m in Nov 2011. He then said we ought to look at a sperm donor. OMG!!! I knew this could be suggested one day but I didn't think we were near that yet.
They are letting us do our last NHS cycle with DH sperm but if that fails we'll move onto a donor. 
I am beyond fuming that this information was never passed back to the hospital, I really thought they didn't know if they didn't tell us. I thought after everything they've put us through we were on the ball on this but as ever no matter how much prep we do the system screws us over. Just to type it brings back all my frustrations!
For the next cycle in addition to asking precise details of embie size / quality we will also be asking about the sperm used on the day!
At the consult we asked for another sperm analysis do see what effect 2.5 months of marilyn 'remortage your house' Glenville vitamins and 3.5 months of chinese teas have done - the results are better - the count is about the same but this time we have 12% excellent, 3% normal, 0% sluggish & 6% non progressive. There were 0 excellent in March 2012! Still normal morphology only 3%. Of course no one medical will accept the vits & teas are making a difference coming up with all sort of silly reasons, but seriously my husband matched the ideal sperm conditions profile before, he's tightened up his diet in the last 12 months to be more healthy but in reality its either the vits or teas or both that have made this improvement.
Maybe if they'd be honest with us we'd still be where we are but I can't help feeling we've lost time. I know the ladies on here are a variety of ages but it saddens me to know I'll be 33 next month and still not a Mummy!
Also asked consultant about IMSI - he said there were too few sperm to do it on! Not sure about that but I don't think that is our path.

Ok, so next step will be our 3rd cycle, hoping to start down regging from about 4th April (I didn't want it clashing with my bday, I never realised my bday meant anything to me until last year I was told we'd gone from 11 to 3 embies on my bday, so enjoying it this year).
DH is keeping on the vits & chinese teas, after this cycle we can't afford to carry on with these treatments. DH has been amazing to get on board with the sperm donor idea, the councilling at the clinic is so good and has really helped, but I'm guessing reality will hit a whole lot harder. (I wish we'd used it earlier).
I'm going to try & keep up / add to my health diet. Get more into my yoga & gentle exercise and above all try to chill out.
Also taking MG vits and chinese teas. Have told the chinese doc after 4 months I'm not temping anymore (though improvements can be seen), plus I didn't pass any clear blue ovulation tests last month, we've accepted we won't get pregnant naturally, that isn't our path, its all hopes on IVF of one form or another. We've literally tried everything this last 3.5 years & I'm exhausted of trying & planned sex. I want spontaneity & so I can keep in mind why we're together, was feeling to mechanical. Was ok b4 the charting as b4 DH wasn't aware of my plans so much! TMI? But we're tried everything & can concentrate on IVF knowing that. 

Last time they down regged using contraceptive pills this time it will be Buserelin for nearly a month dreading it. Also hope that because of the different down reg drugs they don't over stimulate me / give me to few drugs. But that's a worry for another day...

That's the quickest I could make my summary.

Good luck to everyone :kiss: 

p.s on the 33 thing...my Mum got pregnant with me naturally (1st & only pregnancy), had a smooth pregnancy & health baby and gave birth a fortnight before her 45th birthday! Only now can I truly appreciate that miracle, the chance of that happening is like 4% I think. I worry I won't get another miracle in my life but also this has given me a false impression of fertility my whole life...

Hope I haven't overshared


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey chick.
I'm so sorry about your failed 2nd round.
I had an mc at 6 weeks with my 1st round and it was devastating enough so can only imagine how devastating it must feel if it happens more than once.

It must be very hard to come to terms that your hubby might not be able to use his sperm to conceive but he will always be the father of your child/children.
When I read a lot of stories from different threads/ mags etc it makes me realise that once people are married and decide to try for a baby, realise they need help, that the whole thing takes over our/there lives. We have to make time to be a couple and not think about not having a baby some of our time, as hard as it maybe. I hear to many stories of people breaking up if they can't have babies or once there bsbies are born because they put so much pressure on themselves or each other that they can't cope with it anymore.
It really does make me happy that I loved my hubby and we love each others company ANC that as soon as a baby does arrive we still know that we need time as a couple and not just a family.
This whole process is such a learning curve and I truly believe its teaching me not to take my relationship for granted.

We will be with you a long the way as and when you need to vent/ chat etc and we all help each other where we can, we are all in the same boat as such but we will get there 1 way or another. We are not allowed to give up and have to stay positive x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've been flicking back through these pages to see who we haven't heard from for awhile.

Duck tales how you doing?

And cc117 hor you doing? You were starting or waiting for round 3 I think? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxychick, I can understand your frustration about the lack of information sharing however I'm surprised they have asked you to consider using a donor. DP's counts have varied from 6 to 200,000 and when we were at the lowest, the clinic mentioned that if the result tailed off altogether we would have to consider donor. As far as I'm aware, as long as there are healthy sperm there, even if its just a handful, IVF+ICSI is a possibility.

Good luck x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi sorry I have been quiet, start my buserelin this Monday
How is everyone else today?
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You excited? X


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks for the kind words Mummy.Wannabe - they are so true. Thankfully its been failed IVFs and no miscarriages for us, that is truly is awful :hugs:

Pinkie - in our case the count is a red herring, the quality of the ones we have got are poor. I think the consultants advice to go donor is based on a combination of the poor sperm and the results we've had:

1st - 13 eggs, 12 fert with ICSI = no blasts & slow growing after day 3. Transferred a 6 & 8 cell embie (day 3 progress)
2nd - 21 eggs, 16 fert with ICSI = 1 moreulla on day 5 & nothing else. Moreulla transfered.

A moreulla can take but I think with such a massive drop off its an even longer shot in our case. Be interesting to see what happens with the 3rd attempt.

I also think the consultants advice is coming from a practical point of view - so far we've given this our best shot and though it costs a lot emotionally, but financially its been free. If we have a 4th attempt at around 5k, how long can we do this financially on the hope we might catch a break, if we use a donor we can get some top notch swimmers hopefully from someone under 25 and we can have our family. My other concern is they say they can't tell the quality of the eggs, if we go donor sperm & get the same results, then it must be me too (or all me), so its onto donor embies and even if they are brilliant we could still just get unlucky and nothing sticks. To do all that could be another 3 attempts. Practically I think moving onto a donor might be the way to go as it would give us our best chance. 
It's weird, its like part of me knew it may come to this because I'm not that upset by the prospect, the more that happens more different ways I'd be willing to try to have a family. 
If anyone is interested in donors then the donor conception website is an excellent source of information.

Plus from my previous googling I couldn't really find anyone else who got so many embies to start with but then such poor progress.

I feel really cheered up through sharing this & seeing everyone else's replies


----------



## 2have4kids

*Minxychick*, I'm so sorry for all the hassles your clinic. It sounds like you both have overcome alot and it's amazing that your OH agrees to take supplements and chinese herbs to help with his quality. You guys over there in the UK are very lucky to have 3 free tries, it seems like we're in cave man era over here in Canada with only the rich or the indebted able to afford the $12,000 fee for 1 round of IVF. I don't care how much in debt we go, we'll be doing it until we make a baby (or two/three). Sell the house I guess! But they should have told you what you're up against, period.

Is your OH also on folic acid? It's one of the only supplements making news in the studies recently, here's an article: https://www.fertility-health.com/folic-acid-facts.html

I m/c in Nov and I know OH drinks alot so he's now taking folic acid, mens sperm contribute to at least 1/3 of m/c's. I called him yesterday and he's up at his big bro's cabin drinking beers, hi bro can finish a 6 pack in less than 2 hours. I told him to watch it, we're up for IVF next month and that's all we need are dizzy & drunk soldiers.

I hope third time's a charm in your case, after all you both have been through you deserve to taste success.

*Ducktales*, good luck with your cycle. Have you ever down regged before? Last time I was on BCP I broke out in spots, and I came off it years ago because it caused depression. Have you guys experienced skin issues with the pill while down regging? I start mid march if this IUI doesn't work out.

Oh and have you guys ever had to do the progesterone suppositories? It says on the bottle may cause drowsiness but yesterday I felt like I'd been hit by a bus. I didn't do much other than bath a cat! Stayed in bed with my fresh smelling cat all day lol.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad you feel a bit happier. It does help to get it off your chest. 

You really have to keep positive and not with the what ifs. If we "what Ifed" all the time we would never do anything.
Just keep focused on this Nhs cycle and hope for the best. Your hubby is doing a lot with the teas etc and you just got to be positive that it will work and think about things as and when they come up. The less stres the better x

It's been a crappy day today. Loads of things broke and we are trying to cut the spending as we haven't got a tenant for our flat yet. It's always the way! 
Going out for dinner with my dad and stepmum tonight so looking forward to that x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have4kids 
I have told my hubby to stop drinking and gave him the talk, saying I'm meant todo my best for my eggs and he needs to do his part too.

I haven't heard of men taking folic before. Ill read that article in a mo.

I didn't down reg but doing the injections has made me break out and I have never been spotty in my life, it was the same as last time too.
I also did progesterone suppositories and I had a lot of symptoms but can't really remember them. I was off work for the 2 weeks so was lounging around a lot whilst on them x


----------



## MinxyChick

mummy.wannabe - hope you have a good meal out. It seems the more we try to have a relaxing time the more is thrown in our path!

2have4kids - I often think how lucky we are with the NHS and where I live. How many attempts we get for free also depends on what county we live in as its at the health authorities discretion on how they spend their money. Luckily where I live we get the maximum available.
I know what you mean on doing anything to pay for the treatment and I really don't know how I'll feel when we have to pay for it.
I've checked the fertility multi-vit my DH takes & it does have folic acid in, every bit helps I guess. I've also read good things about vit c improving counts & omega helping with something. On the up side we've not had a cold since taking these potions, which is a miracle for me.
It's hard trying to balence all this healthiness with enjoying life, I feel for you OH and you.
Bathing a cat that makes me giggle, my cat would not stand for that!

Progesterone Suppositories - I moved onto those from the Crinone Gel as I didn't get on with the gel, it felt a bit sore. I had no side effects but it comes back a bit oily! But I prefer it to the cottage cheese lumps of the crinone gel.

Ducktales - good luck with the buserelin. I'll be taking that in a month, will be interested to hear of any side effects. I was very lucky on my last treatments and only had tiredness and a bit of bloated/swolleness near the end. The tiredness may have been stress as it gave me IBS too.


----------



## Ducktales

Hiya, I am the as mummy.wannabe, no downregging just straight to injections
I am excited but also dreading it not working
Trying to be miss positivity about it though!
My laptop is broken so I have to reply on my phone which is tricky and doesn't work if I try and post multi replies but good luck to everyone and I have everything crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I only use it on my phone too and have it right to my eyes as the writing is sooooo small.
I wish you the best of luck if you can't get back on before you start x

I'm off out for dinner so check in with you all soon x


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> I only use it on my phone too and have it right to my eyes as the writing is sooooo small.
> I wish you the best of luck if you can't get back on before you start x
> 
> I'm off out for dinner so check in with you all soon x

Thanks
Me too- going to covent garden- we are both not drinking so driving and saving all that wine money!!
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did you enjoy covent garden?
What did you do? 

Not done much today, watched hubby gardening. It's a mess and needs a lot doing. I'm looking forward to getting a digger in. Can't wait to have a go ha.

We're in bed watching Michael macintyres DVD and have an early night. Up at 5.30 for scan. Hoping egg collection will be weds or Thursday x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Minxychick sorry to hear about your 2 failed cycles:hugs: 

Dh is taking wellman when he remembers I have not checked to see if it has folic acid.

Mummy. My garden is a mess too, dh does not have green fingers :nope: and I am not good at planting so we have decided this year we are going to get a gardener. I can't wait to have a garden full of flowers and not weeds as it looks right now. Good luck tomorrow with the scan.
I love McIntyre he is so funny:haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's 2am and I've been tossing and turning for hours. I'm going to be so tired tomorrow and I'm going into work after too.
I was like this quite bad before and I think It could have been by I felt so sick also.

We aren't very green fingered yet. We have a lot of major work to do. We had trees that came out 12foot into the garden. We looked out living room window and couldn't see anything else. We took all them out and of cause we are left with the stumps and ivy covering the ground. We have so many logs and rubbish to get rid of, it's going to take awhile. This weekend coming we have a lady collecting fish from our pond then going to fill it in as do not want 1. Then need to hire a digger to get stumps out and fill the pond with all the bricks from its waterfall. Then returf. So a lot to do before we get any pretty flowers in. 
Ill post some pics if I remember of what we have done.

I'm really hoping today is good news and I'm ready for collection. I've had some awful pains on my left side where I have most follicles. Every time I cough it hurts.
I just want to know when I'm going to need to be off work so I can organise it. It's really hard at work so have time off with short notice as it leaves my team short and that makes it harder.

Anyhoooo I really need to try and sleep so update you all later xxxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Morning
Just leaving London.
I'm so close to being ready but got to come back tomorrow. Defo egg collection Thursday/Friday and eggs put back Monday/weds x 
At least I can organise my days off and get cover x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What are the eggs measured in? Mm?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello

mummy.wannabe - not long now! Yes, I think they are measured in mm/cm. My smallest last time was 1.4 cm and largest 2.7 cm I think. Your garden project sounds fab, hope you get some staff discount for lovely plants! 

2have4kids - where are you up to, are you still in 2 week wait? How are you doing?

Ducktales - how are you getting on?

How is everyone else doing?

Afm - we went to the clinic and signed all the consents this morning. We have all the drugs and are good go a week today. Having seen the Menopur, I'm a bit worried about mixing it but the clinic said they will make sure I know what I'm doing :wacko: The nurse today was lovely, she gave us both a big hug and wished us luck. We are so lucky to have wonderful people at or Dr's and at the clinic. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy sorry to hear about your crappy sleep and pain, good luck with your scan today. 
Pinkie, that's exciting, 6 days to go! 
Bundles where are you at right now? TWW? I can't even think of a garden right now, it just snowed 2 feet over the weekend and we shoveled for at least 2 hours to get our cars out. My back is sore and I feel like an old woman today!
ducktales how was covent garden?

AFM, I don't think people get ms this soon but I just about lost my tea this morning. Started sweating and had to lie down, seriously feeling nauseous. I'm only 5 dpo so it's defo nothing to do with ms, I'm just a little too hopeful I think. I haven't felt anything, didn't feel O this month and really in my heart don't think IUI will work but it was just an odd thing that happened this am.


----------



## Melbram

Mummywannabe: glad scan went well not long now at all - how many follies do you have sizes?

Ducktales: yey for starting jabbing again :happydance:

Pinkie: we will be starting on the same day :happydance: we can complain about side effects and symptom spot together :haha:

Im still waiting for the pharmacy place to ring with the delivery date of my drugs - I did ring to chase last Friday and they said they have my prescription etc - I no I have a week to go but because I havent had any appointments at all this time around it doesnt feel real yet


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram, I can't believe everyone's finally here now too. I wish I could have started IVF this month instead of wasting time on IUI but OH is away at the most inopportune time. Don't worry, you'll be biting-lip jabbing yourself soon. Can't wait to hear about everyone's progress!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I find it funny everyone starting around the same time. It's nice.

I have 5 large at 16-17 and lots of smaller at 14.
I am feeling a bit uncomfortable now, very full up and bloated.
Back tomorrow for my last scan. Can't wait now. It's the important bit x

You will get your meds in find melbram but I wouldn't be able to rest until I had them so keep badgering.

IUI might work for you 2have4kids and you won't have to go through this x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, they seem to all be growing at the same time and from what my doc tells me this is great. Her worry for me is they will all be spread all over in size and not grow in tandem. We'll see, by Sunday we should know if things worked this month.

How many are you ladies putting back?


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> Did you enjoy covent garden?
> What did you do?
> 
> Not done much today, watched hubby gardening. It's a mess and needs a lot doing. I'm looking forward to getting a digger in. Can't wait to have a go ha.
> 
> We're in bed watching Michael macintyres DVD and have an early night. Up at 5.30 for scan. Hoping egg collection will be weds or Thursday x


It was nice thanks- yours??
Good news about the scan, bad news about being uncomfortable
Haven't read all the posts yet, but good luck for EC
My first injection was fine no probs
Xxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie 33 said:


> Hello
> 
> mummy.wannabe - not long now! Yes, I think they are measured in mm/cm. My smallest last time was 1.4 cm and largest 2.7 cm I think. Your garden project sounds fab, hope you get some staff discount for lovely plants!
> 
> 2have4kids - where are you up to, are you still in 2 week wait? How are you doing?
> 
> Ducktales - how are you getting on?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Afm - we went to the clinic and signed all the consents this morning. We have all the drugs and are good go a week today. Having seen the Menopur, I'm a bit worried about mixing it but the clinic said they will make sure I know what I'm doing :wacko: The nurse today was lovely, she gave us both a big hug and wished us luck. We are so lucky to have wonderful people at or Dr's and at the clinic. xx


I'm sure you will be fine with it all once the first one is out the way
Good thanks, full update on my journal
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did you do the 1st injection? Glad it went ok?
Has hubby gone away?

We on motorway to hospital again! And it's so cold this morning.

Yes all mine seem to be growing at same rate which is not what Happened last time.
I asked if I was allowed to have 2 put back yesterday and his only answer was your 27! That was it but I am going to fight for 2. You talk to different people after egg collection x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck for the last scan mummy.wannabe! :hugs: Its all sounding good x

2have4kids - if we get two embryos then we have asked to have two put back. Anything to increase the chance of a sticky bean this time. Last time we only had one that made it to blastocyst though.

Melbram - its weird we are starting on the same day but nice too! I cant wait to get going now, just want the down reg out the way, I found it dragged on a bit last time.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie when are you and melbram starting 1st day of stims? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

On the 11th March - Monday next week. It will be great to compare as we go along. Looking forward to yours being the first of many BFPs on this thread this spring xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Oops - just realised you asked about stims! Not sure exactly but I would think it will be about two weeks after starting so about three weeks from now I suppose xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So what you going on the 11th?
You have to down reg?
I really hope its good news x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yes, the down reg starts on the 11th. Last time I had 7 days of down reg, then had (the most horrific) AF, rang the clinic on CD1, had a scan and bloodwork a few days later to check I was fully down regulated, and then started stims a few days after that. The process seems to start slow and then speed up once the scans/stims start kicking in. x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Only down reg for 7 days. So that makes you have a period does it?

Just waiting for my prescription. £45 this time.
I've got 1 at 19. 5 at 18 and the rest are 16 and 15. Hopefully have a few more eggs this time.
I've asked for egg collection Friday if poss but I think it will be Thursday collection so the eggs don't go too big x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thats great news! Fingers crossed for lots of healthy eggs x

By the time the stims start the down reg has lasted about 2 weeks. The whole process should be about 6 weeks from start to finish. 

Are your drugs not covered by your NHS funding?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's my 12th day of injections and I did 22 last time. It's gone a lot quicker.
Someone said that when your having a normal period your ovaries are the size of walnuts and at the moment mine will be the size of grapefruits ha it's so weird to think about it like that. No wonder I'm bloated ha can't keep my belly in.

Once you get started the days do fly by. Did you feel like that last time? Hopefully it will go quickly for you all.

You only have to pay prescription fees for each item you need. I've just been given 1 days dose of gonal and paid £8 and obviously if the pen was full I'd pay £8. The consulatant told me they cost about £600 when full so I can't complain really because I know we are lucky to get goes on the Nhs.

I can't wait now to have them collected. I'm not nervous yet but ill be a nightmare on the day because being knocked out scares me but will have my hubby to look after me x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> I'm not nervous yet but ill be a nightmare on the day because being knocked out scares me but will have my hubby to look after me x

So they knock you guys out in the UK? I'm terrified of this part of the process too because they leave you awake and just numb the area here in Canada. I don't mind any surgery really as long as they knock me out. But surgery and invasive stuff down there? The first IUI was enough unmedicated pain for me thanks!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes they knock you out and tho it frightens me, I'm glad because I can't stop my mind going crazy, id be thinking horrible thoughts.

Well I've had a stressful day!!
We had already been to hospital this morning.
Left at 6am and I was back to work at 12. Got a call from the nurse at 1 saying they were worried about hyper stimulation and that I needed to go back again and get a different injection to take.
I spent £50 on stuff this morning and then paid another £40 this afternoon because I wasn't allowed to take the stuff given this morning with the different injection.

They have given me burserin to trigger tonight as they said it matures the eggs slower and doesn't release the hormones that cause hyper stimulation and normally you do the progesterone suppositories from after egg collection but now I have to have 2 progesterone injections a day!!! Argh I thought they were over with.

I thought I knew what I was doing and know I'm a bit thrown after today. I'm a bit worried and hopefully it will all be ok and ill still have a few eggs on collection x
It never goes to plan x


----------



## 2have4kids

Go for a walk, do anything to calm down. The week after egg collection try to get lots of exercise, sleep and do things that calm your brain. Stress won't help your IVF! I'm glad your doctors are on top of things/controlling hyper ovulation. FX for you.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you 2have4kids

I'm having a stressful time at work and can't wait to be off x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Awww mummy.wannabe, sounds like an (expensive) pain. Hope you are ok. As 2have4kids says, its great that they are on the ball. Treat yourself to something scrummy and put your feet up. :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I just need to chill but got a few things to sort out at work tomorrow, that are bothering me.

Got to have my trigger soon and then going up to bed x


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> I just need to chill but got a few things to sort out at work tomorrow, that are bothering me.
> 
> Got to have my trigger soon and then going up to bed x

Good luck x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Had an early night as after my trigger I felt really sick.

Woke up this morning and I had the weirdest dream ever.
Explain later.

Has anyone else's site format changed? Mines gone all weird x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Nope, all the same here. Hope you are feeling better x


----------



## Melbram

Not long now and you will be having your EC mummywannabe - wish I could fast forward a few weeks now. Everything crossed for lots of fertile embies - so exciting 

My meds are being delivered tomorrow - hurrah!


----------



## 2have4kids

I feel so silly, I nearly puked my vits up the other morning, had to lay down after feeling hot and sweaty all at once (I've experienced this when i was preggers in sept) then stuffy nose as I had last time so I got all excited and tested last night and saw a line. I was jumping around the house for about 10 minutes even tho I know it's WAY too early to test until I realised that I took a trigger shot last Sunday for the first time in my life. There we have it, it takes a minimum 12 days to clear your system and here I am dancing around like a lunnie! Dumb dumb me, I sat down and had a cup of tea to calm my nerves and get over myself. POOOH.

I hate this waiting, just get us all there already. Sick of waiting and def having a cranky moment.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh nooo bless you.
Yes the trigger shows up as a positive result and that's why they don't like you to test before the date just incase it's still in your system.
It can still happen.
When are you due to test?

I have sorted things at work but 1 girl is not going to be a happy bunny on Saturday when my boss speaks to her.
She bares horrible grudges on people so not sure how that's going to be, but I have 2 weeks off. Tho I'm sure she will text me. It's all play ground stuff and I don't want or need it.

I'm trying not to think about tomorrow because I'm getting nervous.
Got to leave at 5. That's going to kill me x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Oh nooo bless you.
> Yes the trigger shows up as a positive result and that's why they don't like you to test before the date just incase it's still in your system.
> It can still happen.
> When are you due to test?
> 
> I have sorted things at work but 1 girl is not going to be a happy bunny on Saturday when my boss speaks to her.
> She bares horrible grudges on people so not sure how that's going to be, but I have 2 weeks off. Tho I'm sure she will text me. It's all play ground stuff and I don't want or need it.
> 
> I'm trying not to think about tomorrow because I'm getting nervous.
> Got to leave at 5. That's going to kill me x

I'm due to test next Friday the 15th according to my fs but I's like to test again Sunday this weekend.

Don't worry about your co-worker, is it because you're going to be away or is it interrelationship stuff? Shake it off and think 30 years from now that stuff is small potatoes and laughable, your ET is BIG potatoes. Think frothy ocean water washing up on sandy beaches and a baby playing in front of you. Think about the smiling pride of your DH and the kicks in your tummy when you're carrying. Fill your mind with your own personal success story<3<3 xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Good luck Mummy.Wanabe for EC. I'm thinking lots of lovely juicy eggs xx

We're now hopefully having all our treatment at a new clinic that's just opened up which is aLOT closer to us. Wasn't keen at first as was worrying about the process not being organised properly as a new place but talked it over with nurse who sorts the drugs & I think those fears are unfounded. They've got a top embryologist & new equipment. Got to have an appointment with their consultant 18 March, hopefully still ok to start down reg 4 April. Quick travel time has got to be a good thing after previously 1 and 2 hour drives.


----------



## Pinkie 33

mummy.wannabe - good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes well. Will be thinking of you :hugs:

2have4kids - bummer! I know its easier said than done but try not to test too early. Keeping everything crossed you have avoided IVF x

Melbram - great stuff, it always seems a bit closer when the drugs arrive. Looking forward to getting started on Monday, are you injecting in the evenings?

Minxychick - 4th April will be here before you know it. I'm sure a shorter journey will ease the pressure and will be less tiring. Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle.

x


----------



## Ducktales

Good luck today mummy wannabe
X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm so nervous. My stomach is doing flips. Just want this bit over now.
Let you know later how it goes. We're going in now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I had 13 eggs this time. We're so surprised. Was expecting 5 or 6.
I took a while to come round but I didn't cry this time ha
I feel sorry for the ladies are have to wait until last. As my surname is cope I went 1st last time and 2nd this time.
I still took longer than the other ladies. They took 20-25 mins and I was down 50 minutes. God knows why I take so long. It was 45 last time.
Still feel a bit weak but I just want to rest at home.
I have to do a big injection every day for another 2 weeks into a muscle in my back. Nurse said there painful so not looking forward to that and if I fall pregnant then I have to carry on doing them until I'm 12 weeks!
There more effective than the pills.
Nothing is simple with me.
Glad that bits all over now x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy I'm so happy for you that the hard part is over - well done lady!! Fx for some really nice fertilised blasts. :hug:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Well done mummy, thats a cracking number! Time for feet up and rest x


----------



## Ducktales

Fab news, put your feet up
Injection sounds horrid but worth it in the end
The things we put up with!
Childbirth might even be easy compared to all this injecting!
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks all. 
Had a few hours sleep and still feel a bit tender and bloated. Hopefully feel better tomorrow.

The nurse said that if the injections are too painful that I can come back, speak to a doctor and he might be able to put me on something else.
I'm dreading it x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congratulations mummy.w 13!:happydance: well done


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I watched a video on YouTube of a lady doing her own injection into her back. Wish I hadn't buy I've read some tips x


----------



## Melbram

Congrats mummywannabe - 13 is great - my lucky number to so im sending luck and lots of :dust: your way

2have4kids: that sounds like something i would do :haha: FX you get your :bfp: next week 

Minxy: glad you found a closer clinic - 4th April will soon be here 

Pinky: yes ill be injecting 6.30pm - got my meds today and to stim I've been given Merional instead of Menopur so will have to look into what the difference is


----------



## Ducktales

Mummy wannabe- hopefully it looks worse than it is
2have4kids- everything crossed for you
Minxy- it will go really quickly, especially with Easter
Pinkie- not long for you either
Melbram, Bundles and anyone else I haven't included whilst trying to use my iPhone- hi and hope you are ok
I am on day 4 of my buserelin tomorrow
It is giving me a very upset stomach and making me feel quite depressed
I also have terrible AF pains so think that will hit soon as well
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you melbram. My friend said 13 eggs in 2013 so hopefully it be good.

When you start injections melbram? Tomorrow?
It's all go now for our little lot x


----------



## Melbram

Aw Ducktales I fell needy and emotional now for some reason god help OH when I start injecting myself with hormones lol

Mummywannabe: Start on Monday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh duck tales I'm sorry. It's not good when you don't cope with it well.
i keep missing comments because the site on my phone has changed and its horrible and iPad is on charge.

I did burserin as my trigger and got a horrible reaction to it so I can only imagine how your feeling.
I got really hot and it was swollen and so so itchy. Is your injection site like that?

Ohh melbram ill be thinking if you xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Monday melbram, how exciting!
Yes mummy wannabe- hot and itchy where I inject and swells up immediately for a couple of hours. But I think it is a mixture of buserelin and pmt making me tearful, and also very short tempered!
It will be worth it for us all
X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ducktales, I had a horrible AF on Buserelin too. I was tired, had really bad headaches, it was very heavy and I felt bleauch but then I was told your body has effectively gone into a menopausal state so there is no wonder really! It will all be worth it in the end :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I heard about it forcing you into a menopausal state so no wonder our moods are all over the place. I did pre warn people at work that I was bad last time and to watch out.

Just had my 1st progesterone injection. I put a bag of frozen peas on my back for ages before and it wasn't as bad as I thought but towards the end, I could start to feel a lot of pressure of hubby putting the last bit in, and that was with him holding the end as you have to put 2 bottles of the oil in, then massage it straight away and heat back for 15 mins to help it disperse, 

Poor hubby had the serious shakes after tho because he knows what I'm like, bless him , he should get better after awhile because we will have to get used to it if I fall pregnant x


----------



## Melbram

Had your fertility report yet mummywannabe??????


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Yes sorry had my mum round this morning.

7 have fertilised so feel happy with that, they will phone again on Sunday to say how they are good quality wise and aiming for transfer on Tuesday.
It's all go xx


----------



## 2have4kids

7! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Wonderful stuff! xxx :bunny:

(dont know why I used that smilie, it made me giggle!)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha it's cute and nearly Easter x


----------



## Ducktales

7- fab news
Glad the injection was bearable
Xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

7:happydance::cloud9::yipee::yipee:\\:D/
That is great I am so happy for you, :flower: roll on Tuesday.xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you hope I get more good news Sunday xx

How's everyone doing?

Getting easier duck tales? X


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> Thank you hope I get more good news Sunday xx
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Getting easier duck tales? X

I'm sure it will be good news
Yes injection was much easier today and felt better. Tmi but the drugs make my stomach quite upset like everything I eat is just going through me- sorry tmi
Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, does the specialist decide to go 3,4 or 5 days incubation or how does that work? They say the less time the better because the womb is the best place to grow but I had a friend who did 4 tries at 3 days and it only worked on the 5th try for 5 day incubation. How does one decide this?
Ducktales, I'm sorry you're having a bout with the runs. Rice maybe? Ug.

AFM, just waiting to test Sunday, skiing tomorrow, dentist today, lost 2 more pounds yesterday...just keep on keeping on!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

There are pros and cons for both.
They might do better in the body but if you wait until day 5 they can see which 1s have gone to blastocysts and they are the eggs that take the most because they are the best quality.
My hospital like to do day 5 only unless they are rubbish then they will just risk it and do day 3.
Eggs that are brilliant quality at day 3 can all of a sudden change and be rubbish, we're as the ones that don't seem to be doing much can change and be the best ones.
That's why they wait because the are guaranteed to pick the best eggs for the best chance to conceive.

Well done on more weight success!! 
Is it wise to go skiing? I'd be terrified I'd fall x

Ohh duck tales your not having a great time. Can you try just dry foods. Toast, rice, plain stuff, you'd have to google it.
I feel for you.
Nothing's tmi, don't worry we all have to go through it x


----------



## Melbram

Great news mummy x hope you get a good report tomorrow and they are all dividing nicely x

Ducktales: sorry to hear your not having great side effects 

2have4kids: everything crossed for tomorrow! x 

Hi to everyone else...FX we will be celebrating mothers day as mothers this time next year xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have 4 kids best of luck for tomorrow! Let us know.

Yes let's hope we can all celebrate Mother's Day next year x


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm up late, it's 1:50am!! We didn't go skiing, had a small tiff in the car, he didn't bring my pants and mitts and he was in charge of that stuff. It's not like he didn't remember, he said oh they are sitting on the floor under the ski bag (that he'd dumped to pack for the cabin last weekend). So in repacking it he took my goggles, helmet and all of his stuff and left my pants and mitts right next to it on the floor. On our way home i asked if we could just have a ski bag and I could give him another duffel for the cabin and he said I should just pack my own ski bag?? For 2 years now we have a routine, I make breaky, he showers and gets the skis/bag into car, we eat, I get dressed and we go. I just don't get why he was so arrogant about it and went with knowing my pants were left behind. I always ask him if he's got all my stuff too, can't be too careful, I just trusted this time everything was the same, we got gas and then 5 minutes out I asked him and he said no. Then no apology, then I should just get my own bag. I fed the cats, made our lunches, I can't ask him to put the ski bag + skis in? I asked him what are we going to do when we have kids? I have to care for them too and pack all of their things and mine while he puts his skis in? So ridiculous. He has issues.

I don't think I'm preggers, my boobs aren't sore and that's usually the strongest sign. I'll test again tomorrow, will know for sure then it's cdc29 of 32/33.


----------



## Pinkie 33

:hugs: Sorry you've had such a rubbish day. Sometimes I think men just arent very good at admitting they made a mistake and saying sorry. Hope you have made up. Sending you lots of luck for your test, I hope you are wrong!

x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> :hugs: Sorry you've had such a rubbish day. Sometimes I think men just arent very good at admitting they made a mistake and saying sorry. Hope you have made up. Sending you lots of luck for your test, I hope you are wrong!
> 
> x

Thanks Pinkie, actually I awoke to an empty house this morning, he snuck out and when I called to ask where he was he said almost at Sunshine ski resort. I emailed that I just want someone who cares for me and shows some compassion when it's needed and told him that this def isn't going to help me trust him.

Men are shitheads sometimes! I couldn't go skiing today as I have to pick my folks up from the airport. 

I tested and as i thought, no go. There's nothing there and it's cd29. That's OK, I have plan B which is IVF and I wanted to try IVF anyway in hopes of getting some frosties. 
I'll go work out today and blow off some steam. Thanks for listening you guys, I'm so grateful to have you ladies in my life <3<3


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh 2have4kids we all have days when we fight with the hubby's. none of them think because they were used to there mothers doing it.
If I have a boy I vow to teach him to cook, do all the things we do in life to make him a better person when there older.
I employ these young lads at work and they haven't a clue about a lot of things. It frustrates the hell out of me!
They do not a lot because they know they can get away with it.
They do not think! 
My hubby is very caring etc but he has to have things spelled out to him. 
I talk to the ladies at work and that seems to be the general issues all there partners have.
Don't rule yourself out just yet, I did not get boob pain at all. I had heartburn in the evenings and lots of wind. 
Everyone is different.
I hope you burned off a bit of steam.
Are you quite close to the mountains to ski then? And you go regularly. My hubby would love that. He wants me to go, as he has always gone to France with his family since he was young and then just him and his dad.

It was so busy today at work. Mother's Day always is and wasn't feeling my best today x

Embryologist rang this morning and all 7 eggs are still alive and doing well. They are all 6 and 7 cells. Very happy with that and having transfer on Tuesday x


----------



## 2have4kids

WHOLLY moly, 6-7 6/7 cell eggs - I'm jumping up and down for you mummy!!! YEAY! :yipee::yipee::headspin:
I LOVE what you said about teaching your future boy to be a good man, a man who knows how to cook, show compassion, a man who thinks is really the kind we need in this world. My guy's mom was a borderline shcizophrenic and it's left an impact on him. He has a hard time apologising or connecting really emotionally with people. I love him and know he loves & cares for me but there are moments I know he's got problems. I forgive and forget - it's not worth it. Eye on the prize, to have a little boy of my own and teach him to apologise, teach him to use his heart to it's max capacity, to give him tasks like cleaning the washroom, vacuuming and washing the dishes. There are ways to teach these valuable skills and it will happen! lol

I'm really looking forward to entering my new cycle, getting on the pill on CD5 (I've already filled the prescription), doing the stims and getting some twins sorted out :haha: Oh yes, I can dream.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

At least you know why your partners that way. It would be even more frustrating if he was like that for no reason or you just didn't know.
If me and hubby argue which isn't very much but on the occasions when we were younger, he would not say a thing!!! And I would talk and talk and get no reaction from him and that's truely frustrating for me. I like someone to have there opinion and say but he just doesn't know what to say. That's his mother! Can talk the hind legs off a donkey, so he never got a say when he was younger.
Your also going through a hard journey and it makes us snappy and not as much Patient as usual. So you pick up on the little things that annoy your more, if your anything like me anyway x

Yes I feel more positive this time about it all, having responded well, a good few eggs, good quality eggs and doing the progesterone injections which are more effective. I just generally feel better about this cycle and suppose I know what I was doing x

I have the twin dream! Hope it comes true.
Hubby and I would be ecstatic x


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm going to ask about the injections, I'd much prefer them to the messy supps. Yes I can relate to everything you said above as we'll as having less patience with his games. I know the big picture is when I'm stressed or unhappy to work at something that makes me feel better ASAP like working out, taking a walk, even taking the cats outside was great yesterday-it was so sunny! 

Fx for you on Tuesday!!!

How's everyone else? Melbram you're starting tomorrow. Pinkie, Minxy, bundles, ducktales and everyone else that I've missed?


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: Sorry you didnt end up getting to ski. I think if my OH just upped and left on test day I would wallop him :grr: even more so after the day before

Sorry you didnt get your BFP but great that you have your plan B and throwing yourself into it - everything crossed for you. 

Mummywannabe: embies are doing fab and transfer at Blast stage again :happydance::wohoo:

afm: final day of no injections for a while - so so hope I get a BFP this time


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck melbram!!! It's all go from here. Hopefully you'll respond beautifully and it all goes to plan xxx
Let us know?
Who else was starting tomorrow too?
Pinkie? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy
Ducktales how you getting on?
Better I hope.
Is hubby away? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello 

mummy.wannabe - fab news! Hope all goes well tomorrow x

2have4kids - glad you are in a positive frame of mind for your IVF. I'm not sure I'd choose the progesetrone injections however, they sound tricky and painful to me, I think mummy.wannabe is being very brave about it!

Melbram - Good luck with your injection... we're off...!

Last Buserelin free day for me too for a while. First jab tonight at 6pm. DP is working 2.5hrs away today but he says he is planning on being back this evening depite me telling him not to exhaust himself. He says he doesnt want to leave me to deal with it on my own. I'm feeling a bit anxious about doing the jab myself this time but hoping that once the first few are out the way I'll think nothing of it. Mostly dreading the tiredness and headaches.

Sending luck to everyone xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids Men can be like that sometimes I understand your frustration:hugs: my dh has come from a household where as the only boy in a house filled with women everything was done for him. It's been challenging :gun: educating him to the simplest things like picking up after himself. Lol
When do you go to the drs to start ivf? 

Mummy.w that's great news:happydance: so will you ask again tomorrow if they can put back two eggs? Will you have the other three frozen? You must be so exited what are you going to do tonight?

Melbram :dust: fingers crossed you get BFP when will you test?

Pinkie good luck with your injection how long will you be on it for? 

Afm I am just waiting till the 11 April for my referral appointment


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie- burserin is a down reg for you? Or you having egg collection soon.
I get lost.

Melbram how you feeling after your 1st one.
Did you do it?

I am going to push to have 2 put back tomorrow as that's what we really want and I'd have the other 5 frozen.
I don't feel like its actually going to happen yet but just going to chill tonight,
Then can have a bit of a Layin in the morning and we will leave about 11.30.
I'm going to wee when I get there, then start drinking my water because I was way too full up last time and I was in agony. You have to wait at least 30 mins before you can go toilet and its horrible. It's worse than being put out ha


----------



## Pinkie 33

Buserelin is down reg for me, I think Melbram is the same. 

I found it really tricky having a full bladder for the procedure. Its such a horrible feeling, especially when they are pushing an ultrasound doodar onto the bladder. I thought I was going to give the poor Dr a shower :blush:

I didnt have to wait half an hour though. I tried to lay still for as long as possible but I was desperate! I cant find any science around how long you should lay down for, it seems all clinincs do it differently :shrug:

Fingers crossed they will let you put two back. I was told that on the NHS, if you get 5 day blasts they only want one but maybe its different when you are on IVF number 2.

Hope you have a relaxing evening! x


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles, is a referral appointment when they prescribe things or is it that you still need to do stuff before they can set you up? All the best with that. 
-My AF should come Friday and then on CD 5 I start the pill for 3 weeks. Then u/s, then stims. 

Mummy, you tell that doctor that you've been waiting for SO long and push push push to have 2 put back. FX for you!

Melbram, how did it go today? You've done this before right so it's not a biggie for you? 

Pinkie, how did your Buserelin jab go? Did you OH come back to help you with it? Any headaches? 

I just booked a little ski holiday this weekend with some friends. There was a cheapie deal on gorgeous big condo that sleeps 8 so we're all going to British Columbia Fairmont Hotsprings resort to catch some powder & hot tubbing. Although, I wonder if hot tubbing is good for OH's sperm with IVF in a month? It'll be much more fun that working out in the gym, that's for sure!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello

2have4kids - your weekend sounds fab! I've never really fancied skiing very much but I'd love the hot tubs and the views. Not long until you get going with your Plan B.

Bundles - will hey refer to you to the clinic at your next appointment? Waiting to get things moving is the worst part :hugs:

Melbram - how have you got on?

mummy.wannabe - hope you are relaxing!

AFM - DP thinks he wont be back home until late. Its such a long drive. He wanted me to wait until he got back so he could offer some support but I didnt want it hanging over me all evening so, somehow I have conquered my phobia and done it myself. I'm really chuffed I managed it, I think I blocked out what was happening somehow. I hope this means the process is going to be easier for the both of us this time, its pointless in both of us suffering! xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie well done you. So you start stims when? Staight away?

I don't think they will like me to have 2 put back because of my age but I honestly feel desperate for 2 so I have the best possible chance.
They told me to hold on as long as I could before I went to the toilet but I just couldn't do it for long and obviously I feel pregnant so nothing fell out.

2have 4kids that sounds amazing but the hot tub prob not really good thing for hubby, I think sperm is renewed every 90 days or something like that.

I'm just chilling tonight.
I pay for love film so get DVDs through the post and send them back, I really was hoping that I'd get the new twilight today but it didn't arrive yet so hoping tomorrow, we didn't go see it at the weekend x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Have to call clinic on CD1 (middle of next week) to book a scan to see if I am down-regulated then start stims a few days after so probably in about 2 weeks x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So that's ok, not long at all and your on your way x


----------



## MinxyChick

Good luck Mummy.wannabe. 
I think they'll only let you have 1 put back if they're blasts unless you're over 38. If they're not blasts & an early transfer its 2. I think it's part of their 'one at a time' policy at least it's so under Norfolk/Bourn. But if you can persuade them otherwise that'd be great. 

Looks like so many of us are having treatment March/April. Hopefully ill get my dates finalised, I like specifics. 
Be interesting to hear what the new consultant has to say on Monday. on the DH sperm Vs donor and Day 2/3 transfer Vs 5 day with our history of slow growing embies. Hopefully the same as the last one, I find not having a plan stressful. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, trying to write this in my phone!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know what's what they might say but we really are going to push and suppose if they say final answer no, we will be disappointed but have to face it.
Do you know when you'll find out dates? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I got AF 5 days early, it came tonight :happydance: :happydance:
Since I'm usually a 32/33 day cycle I'm wondering if all this exercise has sped things up a little in my body or what? 
This means I start the pill on Saturday (I'll count tomorrow as official day 1), three weeks on the pill.

Mummy, best of luck tomorrow!!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

:2have4kids thee referral appointment is where they transfer me out of the care of the hospital and into the ivf clinic. So I will still have to wait for an appointment with the clinic for them to talk us though what we will be doing. 

Mummy.w good luck today:dust: 

Pinkie 33 yes he will i get to chose where to be referred so I am going to bourne hall in cambs. How long did it take for you to get your first appointment at the clinic once you ad been referred?


----------



## MinxyChick

Bundles - hi, I was referred from James paget to Bourn, it took 3 weeks for JP to send the letter & I think 8 weeks after for an appointment as NHS. I chased the appointment & then was asked which doctor I wanted to see! I had no clue. I did get caught up with Christmas though. 

Mummy - wooo hoo today! If you can get 2, ill be pushing for 2 when my time comes. Lots of luck. :flower:
Dates should be finalised Monday but original dates were start down regging 4 April & collection around 4 may. Hope they stay the same as I can benefit from the may bank holiday.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yay 2 have 4kids I would have thought that because you've kept quite positive and not worrying about IUI not happening, plus the exercise could have brought your period early! Yay that really good.

Bundles- after I was refereed from my hospital to Ivf clinic I can't remember how long it took exactly but it wasn't that long. Maybe 6-8 weeks and then you have to do all the tests again as they like to have the hard copy they say. They get it done as quick as possible.
From my 1st hospital appt to starting Ivf it was just over a year.

Today is the day!!! Woooo just have to see what I can manage with persuading x


----------



## Ducktales

Good luck today mummy wannabe
Proper update later as mad busy at work
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was allowed 2 put back!!!!! No need for pushing. The embryologist just said as its your 2nd cycle it's your choice if you have 1 or 2 put back.
We both just said 2!!
I had 2 great ones which are in, 2 very slow ones and 3 that aren't at blastocyst yet so they will ring me tomorrow with the news if they can be frozen or not x
Il post a picture of the old ones and the new ones x

So happy!!! Just got to keep positive and hope this Is it x


----------



## Pinkie 33

:happydance: Thats great news! Hope you've got your feet up! Really hoping these are sticky beans for you xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We're still not home! Been stuck in major traffic in London because of an accident.
I've got 2 weeks off to put my feet up and chill x


----------



## Ducktales

Great news on 2 embies and great news for the 2 weeks of rest.
Afm- af started this afternoon and is the most painful and heavy it has ever been. Must be the buserelin working. No way I can walk home from the tube station, getting the bus!
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes the mess are meant to affect your periods.
Get home. Have a nice hot bath and chill out x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

These are my new eggs x


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks- fab picture
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

These are the old ones from my 1st cycle x


----------



## 2have4kids

WOW mummy, those blasts are huge! I predict twin cherubs for you - congrats. I'm so happy they let you have 2 without argument, what a relief. I read your post and had tears come to my eyes, I'm not even on the hormones yet. Just feel very emotional right now and very happy for you.

Ducktales I hope you're feeling better soon. I had just the opposite, very light AF and didn't feel any back achy pain this time. I'm kind of worried that it's so light- just want everything to be normal going into this cycle. But I guess the pill will shut everything down anyway so I'll just wait & see.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw 2have4kids bless you.. Thank you. 
We are so happy!!! We feel more positive about the whole thing so far but then you panic about feeling to positive to be let down. But I can't think like that.
Just going to chill out and hope for the best x


----------



## MinxyChick

mummy.wannabe - I am so pleased they let you put 2 back & those pictures are brilliant! 2 blasts are the dream, I have everything crossed for you. You're in the best position you can be, so fingers crossed x

I will be asking about having 2 put back myself, but they seem pretty strict at bourn, maybe third times the charm. A few questions though - did they ask you to sign anything? (when we had the 2 poor 6 & 8 cells put back on day 5 we had to sign extra paper work), did you ask when the nurse took you for the initial questioning session (need to get the question in at the right time!)? and how old are you? I want to be prepared! 

This all leads me to my own dilemma...for our 3rd round there seems to be a certain about amount of choice to us about when we put the embies back, so from the history we went for 5 day transfers in the past but from 13 eggs, 12 fert and the second time 21 eggs, 16 fert resulted in zero blasts. It now looks as is this was due to DH sperm, the count was low but motility 1% and they just think it is the sperm. But the last test after vitamins & chinese tea has put motility up to 12% excellent & 8% normal (massive improvement I think).

With that in mind, assuming we get about the same amount of eggs & fertlisation would you guys go for a day 2/3 transfer or hold out for a day 5?
Day 2/3 - pros - maybe a better chance inside the body
cons - with so many to chose from it would be hard to guess pick 
the best 2. Will be 2 on an early transfer.

Day 5 - pro - if i get a blast then the chances are higher.
cons - considering history we might not get a blast & i just think if we don't it won't work. Plus we might only be able to transfer one.

The 1st Dr thought a day 2 was worth a shot.
2nd Dr noncommittal. a 3rd doc next week so another opinion...

Would love some opinions or hear what everyone else is going for? I do know a woman who had an early transfer & had twins (would love that).

p.s. not sure my husband would dare transfer 2 blasts, twins maybe too much for him!

Will catch up on everyone elses posts later, after a busy day in the office its time to put the dinner on.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Mummy.w:cloud9::happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
I am so happy for you like 2have4 kids I had a tear in my eye it's just brilliant, while at work i was thinking about you hoping it went well. and you can really see the difference in the quality of the eggs. I have everything crossed for you.xx

Minxychick thanks for the info it took three weeks for dr to send letter, so I think I will do the same as you and chase. Are you at borne hall in cambs?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey minxychick

I signed a paper to say that I agreed with having 2 put back and that's the only papers.

The 1st time we only had the 2 and they weren't blasts and I fell pregnant. As this is our 2nd cycle she said you are allowed to have 1 or 2. We didn't even mention it. They should allow you 2 if its not your 1st go or 2nd because you need a bigger chance of success.
Both hubby and I are 27. 

I think I would always go for 5 day transfer because if you have that many eggs its basically pot luck in picking a good one on day 3.
Wouldn't your hubby like the thought of having 2 children and maybe not having to go through all this again.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you bundles. It's weird how we think of each other like we're close friends, I like it. We all want the same thing.
We love hammersmith hospital, everyone has been lovely but Bourne would have been so easier for me.

Minxychick where do you live?


----------



## Ducktales

2have4kids- I wasn't on the pill so I think you are right, your body was also shut down by that
X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So what you doing now duck tales?


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> So what you doing now duck tales?

Do you mean ivf wise?
If so Just waiting for my suppression scan on 19th march
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What suppression scan then? Not heard of that x


----------



## MinxyChick

2Have4Kids - your skiing holiday sounds lovely, I'm jealous. A break with some friends will do you both good to relax & have some laughs.

Mummy - we're just outside Norwich. Tbh we've not talked about having more than 1, I'd like a couple and twins has always been a dream since I was child, plus twins run in my dad's side of the family and I always thought I'd just fall with twins (naive). I just think that once we've got one, he'll be keen to have another as it'll be so good or such hard work I'll be happy with one! Also I don't know if we could afford two. Ah twins would be perfect tho.
27 - that's an odd in your favour too.

Thanks for your thoughts on transfer dates, I agree but am still undecided...plenty of time to think.

Bundles - I'm with the new Bourn Clinic outside Norwich now. Cos of living in Norwich under the NHS we originally got sent to James Paget, who do the egg collection, then the man drives the eggs to Cambridge Bourn and we go there for the transfer. After the 1st IVF was so bad, our Dr wanted us to have collection and transfer at Bourn, which we did on the 2nd go. Now we're about to have the 3rd go we are going to do it all through the new clinic. I was nervous about this as they opened 1st March! The nurses have assured me everything is working fine - y'know what new processes can be like. But really its a 10 min drive Vs 1.5 hours minimum drive that has pushed our decision. I was very pleased with Bourn, they have higher than average success rates too.
The reason the letter took so long to be sent to them was because there was only 1 person typing all the letters at JP!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've never heard of going somewhere else to have the transfer. It makes it easy to have it done in the same place.

I'd go somewhere that was close even if they just opened. They have to have the knowledge or they can not do any procedures on people. You'll be fine. Everything will be lovely and new x


----------



## MinxyChick

Shiny & new. Also, am thinking if I'm not happy about anything I can make a personal visit, plus I'm thinking the clinic will be quite small, which might be a good thing.

I don't think many places do the collection in place A, take to place B, fertilise & transfer in place B. Its a Norfolk thing :winkwink:. JP get good success rates but hardcore people like Zita West aren't keen on it and surely fresh is best.


----------



## Melbram

Mummywannabe: congrats on being PUPO with twinnies - whens your test date?

Pinkie: well dont on getting throug the injections by yourself - hope your not having any side effects 

Ducktales: when do you start Stimming?

2have4kids: yey for AF arriving early. If you OH has a low sperm count he should definately stay away from the hot tub...every little helps 

Minxy: I think its a bit early to consider when to have your transfer. I personally would always strive for a blast transfer although I guess we are in the embryologists hands as to when then think the right time is 

sorry if i've missed anyone or anything - lots to catch up on 

AFM: day 2 of DR - so far so good. I do the injections myself I find it easier. OH tends to faff about and hurts me when injecting. No side effects yet but Im sure after a week or so they will kick in. Last time I had awful hot flushes. I DR now continuously until the 27th March when I have my baseline to see if I can start on the stimms


----------



## Melbram

Forgot to add I will be having IMSI this time. Its £300 but every little helps :) x


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram, OH has really great counts but being 5 weeks away from IVF I'm going to call the fc anyway and get their opinion. It was 65 mill after wash last year, 32 mill this year I know they can control things during IVF and I probably shouldn't stress but I need to know. He said he would go into the hot tub and not to worry. How can I not worry! My babies are on the line here :haha:


----------



## MinxyChick

oooh we researched IMSI a lot and I thought it sounded excellent. If it ups your chances it's worth £300. Sadly its not suitable for us & we can't top up the NHS deal. 

Am thinking about transfer days because Dr no. 2 thought an earlier transfer was worth a shot, he said that on try 2, but the embryologist talked me into a day 5 as we had to many eggs, the Dr didn't agree with that. Its so confusing I just wish they would decide. But at least with a third Dr we can discuss again. It really feels we're on are own to decide.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. 
My test date is 23rd so ill be impatiently waiting for then x

Ill catch up with you al tomorrow.
I'm falling asleep. It's been a long day.

Night all xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Minx- I looked at the success rates on bourne hall to which helped wih my decision, 10 mins drive is way better and I a sure it will be just the same:thumbup:

Mummy.w have you enjoyed your first day off.:coffee:

2have4kids i think it would be better if dh stays away from the hot tub :nope:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
It was ok but got boring ha 
It felt so long because I was up early and watched all my recorded programmes by 12.
But I'm going to make the most of them and chill out, stayed in my pjs all day x 
I'm feeling so tired early evening because I haven't been able to sleep through the night.
My back is hurting now from the injections too, it feel very tender to the touch but you can't see anything.

How is everyone else? X


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> What suppression scan then? Not heard of that x

It is to check the buserelin has worked and your body has shut down
Minxy - I am from Norwich, I heard about the new bourn hall clinic
Knackered after acupuncture so off to bed
Hi everyone else
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I see. Do you feel any different with your body shutting down as such? Mood swings etc? X


----------



## MinxyChick

Duck tales - ooo wow your from Norwich too. What made you decide to go to Hammersmith? Are you having accupuncture in Norwich? I'm having accupuncture too, also had some today. I find it very relaxing. 

Mummy - you need to sort yourself out a decent box set, I hear comedies are good for implantation (seriously). How long have you got off work? 

I have 4 days off work now, yay. Can have a nice relax before appointment at Bourn Hall Norwich on Monday


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How long does it take from Norwich to hammersmith?

I best get the comedies out then ha I have 2 weeks off!! There is no way I could work at my place and take it easy so I want to know the answer before I go back, then I can take it easy and get others to step up and do more x


----------



## Ducktales

Sorry to confuse you., I grew up in Norwich and moved to London 7 years ago.
Would love to come back though
Yes, the buserelin is making me very cross and angry and short tempered!
Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Duck tales - ah yes I miss read that! No problem. Ill be starting the buerslin in a couple of weeks all being well, think I had it easy before with the contraceptives but am happy to try something new in case it helps. 

Mummy - 2 weeks is a good break. My job is all desk, mentally draining and sometimes stressful. I'm planning a few half days the week after transfer but not sure i can do it both weeks without drawing unwanted attention. That'll ensure I'm not overworked mentally - fingers crossed.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, is IMSI for low counts or is it just better for the general population (for better chances?) How many of you ladies are doing IMSI?

Bundles, I had a long chat with the clinic and OH shouldn't have been drinking anything and he absolutely won't be going into the hot springs. It's a 90 day window as I thought, they said why chance it? I agree and he conceded.

Mummy, I asked about the injectible progesterone and they said they can get it for me but unless I have peanut allergies that not many opt for it because it has to be done intramuscular and it's very painful. I'm really good with pain but they said that taking it for 10-12 weeks if I do get a BFP will be very difficult. I don't know, I still might push them to give it to me. It's only twice/week-is that what schedule you're doing? I could pop into a clinic if I have troubles. OH would be passed out on the floor before he'd ever give me a needle. I'm just worried that I'll forget to get a pearl up there and feel like the decline in progesterone could cause problems for baby. I was terrible the last two weeks at keeping a regular schedule as prescribed. If I did m/c, I'd feel absolutely responsible. I don't mind shots...thinking hard on this one and so glad you brought it up.

They set up my schedule and the baseline u/s is April 3, ET around the 18th.
I'm NOT looking forward to this BCP pill down reg stuff, I read about it today and it's one of the worst pills ever for depression acne and feeling moody and terrible. One woman broke up with her boyfriend she was so bitchy. As long as we're still together by the end of it hahahaha. I warned him to watch out and said that i'd keep my lips shut as much as possible but not to be going around testing out the waters.

They've had 28cm of fluffy snow in the last few days in Panorama-it's going to be a LOOONG day at work tomorrow. I hope the skiing helps me shed some weight, when I get AF I can't seem to lose anything. Been stuck at 181.2 for a week now.


----------



## MinxyChick

From my research I found IMSI benefits:
Low sperm count
Sperm with a high degree of DNA fragmentation 
High abnormal spermatozoa
Low motility
Patients with previous two IVF or ICSI failures.
Couples with unexplained infertility. 
Couples experiencing recurrent IVF failures and/or recurrent biochemical pregnancies/miscarriages.
Basically everything from dodgy sperm.

IMSI results better egg fertilization rates, better quality embryos, better rate of blastocyst formation and therefore better pregnancy rates.
Couples experiencing recurrent IVF failures and/or recurrent biochemical pregnancies/miscarriages.

The principle is a much bigger scope to pick out the sperm with the best heads (head damage can lead to the above problems), all the heads look the same with ICSI. To me being able to pick out the best looking sperm seems the next step forward in science.

Not many clinics in the UK seem to do it. Opinion is split some Drs think its excellent and others unnecessary. It's early days on collecting data on results but it seems to improve implantation rates, though some studies say no. 

My first Dr thought it was for people with low fertlisation rates only.
The 2nd Dr said we'd need a much higher count to do it which conflicts what I've read.

To me, our high fert rate & slow growing rate means we're ideal candidates but as we can't get it on the NHS that idea is on hold.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ducktales said:


> Sorry to confuse you., I grew up in Norwich and moved to London 7 years ago.
> Would love to come back though
> Yes, the buserelin is making me very cross and angry and short tempered!
> Xxx

Oh I see ha I was going to say that's going to be a very long journey per scan and appt etc

Minxychick can you not book a few days holiday and say your doing something?

2have4kids- they aren't always as painful. Some days they are fine until the last little bit goes in, other days it seems to go on for ever whilst hubby is doing them.
I've started to get bruising and you can see all the needle sites. 
The 2 areas I have them in are very tender to the touch but not as bad as I originally thought.
I'm not too sure what your saying about the peanut allergy tho ha?
There more effective than the suppositories because you always get the same dose where as the supps can leak out.

I did not have IMSI. I've only heard of it because done once before by a lady I spoke to last year.

Don't always think your going to get those symptoms because that's just some people, but hubby can try his best to stay out your way and help you though, your not going to split up, you want this too much x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey everyone

mummy.wannabe - how are you? Are you getting bored yet?! I'm planning on downloading lots of good books onto my kindle for my rest up time :coffee:

2have4kids - great news that you are now on the road! Its exciting that we've all ended up at this time together, hoping this is the year for us all.

minxychick - sounds like you have lots to think about with your cycle. I asked about chances of success at 3 day transfer but the consultant said they would always try and go for blastocysts as the success rates are so much better. Good luck :thumbup:

Melbram - how are you doing? Any side effects yet?

Ducktales - sorry you are feeling the buserelin blues... you'll soon pick up when you start stimms :hugs:

AFM - doing ok on the buserelin. No moods or short tempers but the tiredness and headaches have started and I'm getting spotty again, just like last time. Trying to get lots of work done this week ready for taking it easy when AF arrives next week. If its anything like last time I'll be curled up in front of the fire and blocking out the rest of the world! It was hell.


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Ducktales said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure what your saying about the peanut allergy tho ha?
> There more effective than the suppositories because you always get the same dose where as the supps can leak out.
> 
> Progesterone supps have a peanut in them so they give peanut allergy people a choice of a powdery one that has no peanut oil (which is what I've requested) or the injection. Our progesterone injection needs to be done intramuscular everyday though, she said it's very difficult so most people go for the powdery supp (I like that it's non-oily!!) which is done only twice/day am & pm making less mess. When I had to do the oily one at work at 2pm everyday I'd sometimes be off by a few hours and hated being late thinking it might effect things.Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkie 33

I was really not keen on the progesterone suppositories, thats what made me wonder about the injections. 

I worried that the progesterone wasnt getting absorbed as there seemed to be so much goo. But they told me that the dose is really high to allow for this and the gooey bit is the 'shell' of the tablet. 

I had to take one every 12 hours and lie down for at least half an hour afterwards. Whenever you start them, the timing will be a pain at some point. I dont think the injections are for me unless I'm forced to. Its taking all I have to do my own injections now and they are relatively straightforward compared to the progesterone ones!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have 4 kids my injections have to be intermusclar so I have mine just above my bum in Side of my back. My p nurse told me they hurt and if I couldn't cope they could try and put me onto something else but there only painful sometimes and it's over within no time. 
When I did the suppositories I did 1 in the morning and 1 before I went to bed, I found them very messy but you have to get on with what ever they tell you I suppose. 

I am bored of resting and its only the 2nd day but I've had people pop by for chats to break up my day. 
I found I'm fine until about 2 then I'm needing to do something. 
Had a few more pains today but nothing major.

Pinkie glad your not doing too bad and I'm very spotty at the mo, I did also get it last time. I'm not used to it because I have never been spotty in my life but it must go after. I hope. Or maybe if you stay pregnant it gets worse!!!!! Yuk all those hormones have a lot to answer for.

My sister in law is planning her hen weekend and obviously I have to go but have to see if ill be limited with what I could do. She wants to do a spa day and then meal and out. I. Could go to the spa and have a massage or facial or pedicure but no sauna, jacuzzi, steam room and ill go for the meal but I'd do back to our room whilst they go out. My mother in law and a few of her older friends would be going too so I would be ok. 
Just sister in laws friends are not the type of people I would choose, if you know what I mean. Sounding like a snob ha but I'm sure it will be fine for 2 days x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> I was really not keen on the progesterone suppositories, thats what made me wonder about the injections.
> 
> I worried that the progesterone wasnt getting absorbed as there seemed to be so much goo. But they told me that the dose is really high to allow for this and the gooey bit is the 'shell' of the tablet.
> 
> I had to take one every 12 hours and lie down for at least half an hour afterwards. Whenever you start them, the timing will be a pain at some point. I dont think the injections are for me unless I'm forced to. Its taking all I have to do my own injections now and they are relatively straightforward compared to the progesterone ones!

It's so odd that in Canada it's just slightly different on everything...the oily prog supps were every 8 hours, 3 x daily (the mid-day I usually mess up during work because I'm in meetings and stuff). The injections over there are twice/week and over here daily and once/day there...:shrug:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I have my Injections every day x
Just when I get up, but as hubby leaves at 7.30am I have to be up too to get him to do it and we take awhile to prepare ha 
You ok? X


----------



## Ducktales

Hi, how is everyone this evening?
Pinkie- sorry to hear about the buserelin effect- funny how it hits everyone so differently
Mummy wannabe- glad you had people over to occupy the time. I love being off work but it is hard waiting, googling, hoping and trying to be patient!
2have4kids- those progesterone tablets sound foul! I know I have to have them, that was the bit my DH cringed at - suppositories! But he did say he would rather do those for me than inject me- rank!
Minxy - good luck
Melbram- how are you doing?

I am just waiting for my scan date- 5 days to go!
We have a family wedding on sat - my DH side. They know nothing out our infertility, only that we have been married nearly 4 yrs and are the only ones left with no baby so I am sure loads of questions will be asked which I'm not looking forward to especially when you are not drinking and get the whole nudge nudge are you preggers
Oh well!
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You could hold a glass of champagne and pretend your having it, get hubby to sip it. Or drink orange juice later and you could have vodkas in it.
It's horrible when people question you. A lot of people know about our situation so we don't get that anymore from family but I do from customers at work etc and old school friends x

Not doing anything thing evening, I'm very tired so prob have an early night

And the hubby's would say they would "help" with supps wouldn't my they!!!! Dirty animals ha x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey ladies 
How are we all getting on?

Nothing to report here, but a few pains every now and then. A week today until I can test x


----------



## Melbram

Mummy roll on next week everything crossed for you. I hat the 2ww I need to a get a few books in to keep me sane I think 

2have4kids: You were asking earlier about IMSI: Like Minky said it is quite a new thing so no real success rates as yet. The embryologist was really straight with me about not being able to give any real data on it. Your OH has to produce enough sperm for it also because quite a lot gets washed away. We had ICSI last time which is what the clinic will suggest if you have a male issue. IMSI is just the next thing up really - its £300 at my clinic so not too pricey. A lot cheaper than the embryoscope which is £700 and the embryologist said it does produce great results where male factors are concerned anyway 

Pinkie: How you are well - glad your not suffering too much at the mo x

Ducktales: not long until your scan :happydance:

Im not experiencing any side effects at the moment other than a bit of a headached today but I get headaches a lot anyway so may just be not DR related. I think from the last time the skin on the my stomach has got tougher - it really doesnt like letting the needles in! which then results in bruising but hey ho got to be done x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey ladies

We are settled in for 'Super Saturday'. If you arent rugby fans its 3 games in a row! We're half way through the second one. DP used to play a lot of rugby and was pretty good. I dont mind watching the England game, the others are background noise for me!

I'm feeling tired and headachey. We had a late night at DP's best mates engagement party and as driver, I had to sort out all the drunk people! It was a cocktail party and lots were consumed :drunk: I did enjoy it but I had a banging head all evening.

Jabs are going ok but like you Melbram, I'm getting bruising. Just want to get AF over with this week. We have to ring the clininc on CD1 to book in for the scan.

How's everyone else, hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not into football or rugby here and nor is hubby, thank god.
Can't be doing with it.

We have dad stepmum and my little brother here for the night. They live in Nottingham.
We had Chinese.

We had a little situation tonight.
Since we moved in to the new house, we knew there was a stray living outside so we fed him and he started to get a bit used to us.
He hasn't come to the kitchen window all day. He normally does when he wants a few biscuits then crys to go out.
He came to the window. Hubby let him in. It's raining so he shook and something exploded from his head. There was blood everywhere. All over my kitchen sides. Down the cupboards and floors.
It was horrible and made me feel sick.
Rang the RSPCA and they want us to try get him in a box and take him in. If we can get him in the box that is.
He's back outside in a house we made him. 
It really upsets me to see animals hurt x


----------



## 2have4kids

Something exploded from his head? Or was he in a fight, came in, shook all the blood around? Get him into the shelter, they'll take care of him - thank goodness he has you!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

He was in a fight and had a scratch last week. Then kept cleaning and cleaning and it became bald. Then must have got infected and as we haven't seen him for awhile it must have got quite swollen with pus, he shook his head and it exploded.
My hubby heard it pop and then blood was everywhere.
It was smelly and kept dripping. 
It really affects me when animals are in pain x


----------



## 2have4kids

I hear you - I have trouble with animals in pain too, I make OH shut the tv off when there's something horrible on the news or on tv about animals. They're innocent, we've made a terrible world for them, I get visual repeats in my head before bed about the things I've seen in my life (animal atrocities). 
I hope you can find him to get him help!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't been able to sleep thinking about him outside on the cold.
Its Sunday so only 1vet open in the area so my hubby is going to try his best to push him in a box but him being ferrel I can see him throwing himself around as he won't be used to it.
Don't want to make him worse.
The animal people the RSPCA can't say If they would be able to get here today.


I have a christening to go to today. I really do no want to go.
Hubby is going to be in such a rush with the cat with the time we have to get there.
We won't be staying long.

Everyone else had a good weekend so far x


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - Sorry to hear about the cat situation sounds awful, I hope your DH can catch him. If he can get to the vets/rspca I'm sure they'll be able to sort him out with some antibiotics & a clean up. I feel the same about animals & I know exactly what 2have4kids mans by horrible things replaying in a loop in your mind.

Well tomorrow is our appointment at Bourn Norwich to sort out our upcoming cycle, just got a few questions to prepare but can't really think of anything new to ask. Will ask the new Dr his thoughts on transfer days & will be taking the 1st sperm printout from the GP where they told us DH's sperm was ok, at last it will be deciphered. Hopefully can post dates tomorrow!

Not been the greatest weekend here, boiler broke Thursday but we're getting a new one installed Monday. But as we have the oldest set up currently it will take a week to fix up & I'll lose a big kitchen cupboard. But I'm so pleased its happened now & not in the middle of treatment. Spent most of the morning moving stuff. :cold: 

Hope everyone is ok :kiss:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Rang the emergency vets and they wanted over a £100 to look at the cat, which we can't afford just now.
She said as it had already burst, that all the bad stuff is out, aslong as we can get him to eat, then he should be ok.
He came in this morning and ate loads and he let hubby clean the wound with hot water and cotton woll and it was looking ok.
We think that pushing him into a box will freak him out and he won't trust as anymore.
We will keep an eye on it.

Went out for Sunday lunch with the family after the christening this morning,

Are any of your religious?
Will you get your children christened?
I am and all my family. Hubby is but SILs children are not as her partner doesn't agree.
I don't believe in good and it bores me but I want them christened. It's wrong isn't it?
You can have a naming day which is not religious but celebrate the child x

Oh sorry about your boiler, what an inconveince all these things are.
It will be fixed soon tho.
Yay on hospital appt tomorrow! I bet you can't wait to find out x


----------



## MinxyChick

£100! That's no joke, especially on a cat that is not yours. Sounds like he's on the mend. 

I'm religious (church at Easter, Christmas abit fair weather!), but DH isn't. But our children will be christened. It's important to me & picking god parents is important. I want to take our children to church/Sunday school and get a good understanding of all religions so they can make their own minds up. In reality it'll probably only be Xmas & Easter.


----------



## MinxyChick

Plus, being asked to be a god mother last year made me feel so chuffed to be thought of & an important person to my friend's daughter, especially with everything else going on. It was definitely the highlight of last year for me


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I like the thought of having children christened. My family are Irish so have all been christened, I've had my holy communion. 
I just don't believe it all.
I don't know what to do. Suppose when the time comes we can decide.
You have to go to church for 6 or 12 weeks before. I can't remember.

We have said if our children decide they want to go to church we would take them. But suppose they would have to have experienced it before that.
I went to a catholic primary school that still had a lot of nuns there. Can't remember much about it really x

I bet being asked to be a god mother is lovely x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ooh sorry to hear about the cat glad its on the mend.
I was religious when I was younger had holy communion and everything but at the moment I am not religious. I believe in G-d but all the other bits of religion I am just not sure about. I am in two minds about christening also I know the oh would want it but I am not sure but then I don't know how else the would like about religion as its not taught in all schools. 
I will definitely have a naming day I love it I have been to many and its just lovely experience with just close family and friends.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy best of luck with the appt -let us know how it goes!
Mummy, I'm glad your oh was able to clean his wound. Does the RSPCA not take them in and care for them when they're injured? The volunteering I do is for a no kill foundation that takes them in and gets them socialised and cleaned up, medically assessed & healed. 
Oh and I are atheist, we love the discussions like the one between Lawrence Krause and Richard Dawkins at Notre Dame University, or the books that the '4 horsemen' have put out (Sam Harris, Christopher Hitchens, Daniel Dennett and Richard Dawkings). Lawrence Krause is a bit cheeky but the rest of the guys are respectful and gentle when they discuss/debate science and religion. https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=cTjHf77FqTI&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DcTjHf77FqTI

We have loads of religious friends that we support and attend celebrations and we both went to church as youngsters. We just choose to celebrate our children outside of religion.

We won't be choosing god parents either, we both have lots of family that'll be able to step up to the task and our wills will have directives where our (4 lol) kids will go. Our friends have played games and alienated by doing the god parent thing, in watching the disappointment when the gesture wasn't reciprocated I don't want our friends feeling badly or like they're more important than others in our lives.

I'm sitting writing after a lovely day of skiing in a family size bubble bath jacuzzi. I hope we can come back here next year with a couple of sprogs to fill the tub  

I hope you all had a great weekend, I'm on day 2of the bcp, no horrid side effects yet, fx it stays that way. =D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's definitely a split thing then, the religion.
I'm going to look more into the non religious naming day. 

I'm going to the doctors today, I've been trying all week to get an appt and my new doctors are rubbish with getting in.
I'm wanting to get a sick note so if my boss doesn't pay me, I can claim back a tiny bit of money that they give you per day. 

Ohhhh bubble bath jacuzzi sounds lovely!!!!! 
Did you enjoy your day of skiing 2have4kids?


----------



## MinxyChick

Had my appointment, as I thought sadly our dates have been pushed back to e/c week commencing 27 may. Ok so it's only 3 weeks later but I am sad as our 6 months would have been last week & we're getting older all the time. But pushed with good reason as bourn Norwich still need their hfea approval to come through. We could go to Cambridge for collection but we like the new Dr (very thorough), the closeness etc. so will have to put up with the wait. Also they won't be doing general anestestic so will be sedated, was sedated the first time but I loved the general last time. 

With the new dates we get a bank holiday but also hit half term. What do you ladies think of taking 2 days off for EC going back to my desk job til ET then taking a week off? I've previously taken 5 days off from EC but maybe the best time to take off is after ET?

Must do some work - will update on sperm later


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's a shame they have put it back, but the time will go by and you'll soon be there. You know it's for good reasons and you want to stay at that clinic, so it's for the best.

I think what you've said about time off is good.

I had egg collection on a Thursday. I had Friday sat off, then went back Sunday and Monday. I only didn't go in on say because its Normally so so busy so wanted that off.
Then I took 2 weeks off from the Tuesday. 
1 week would be fine. If you have a sit down job but I'm in a very busy coffee shop in a garden centre and its planting season so we are hectic and I'm on my feet 8 hours a day so there is no way I'm going in for my 2ww. 
1 week off to go tho x

I've been out today with my MiL had lunch at John Lewis a department store bu back home chilling.
Not had any pains today and my boobs aren't hurting either. That makes me worried but can't think bad thoughts x


----------



## MinxyChick

Sounds like a good day. I wouldn't over analysise on the symptoms from reading 2ww sites & quizzing friends extensively anything you feel or don't feel is normal and could mean anything. You've had the best embies possible put back, your keeping them warm & safe and doing all you can to relax. Keep as positive as possible but doubts won't stop them sticking, you'll just drive yourself potty instead xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Yea Mummy, I agree with Minxychi k, don't worry, I had no signs of pregnancy in Sept and it was a total surprise. Visualize yourself with a big bump and stay really positive & happy. 

Sorry to hear about the delay Minxy, waiting is the toughest thing when you want something so badly. Fx the time passes quickly.

Melbram how are you doing? You must be stunning by now?
Pinky, Bundles, Ducktales and anyone else I missed?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks ladies ill try.
I just keep rubbing my tum, thinking I hope your growing in there and can't wait until I have a big bump. I'm really going to show it off and I won't be one of those people that minds people touching it either. 
People are only happy to see a bump, I think it's lovely.
No doubt working in a coffee shop full of old people ill get touched 10 times a day hahah 

Just had an afternoon of cooking so I've done enough dinners for 4 nights.
I made moussaka and lasagne x

Fancy making cakes too, hubby never says no to my cakes.
I'm good if I don't say so myself ha don't know where I picked up my light sponge because it wasn't my mum ha x


----------



## MinxyChick

I'm annoyed about the waiting mainly due to my self imposed deadlines, but the 3 weeks is my choice, got to be worth it for a clinic practically on my doorstep.

Interesting bit...as it was a new Dr he went through everything again, was very thorough no rush. I brought with us the original sperm analysis our GP did in March 2010 when they said everything was ok but we didn't ask for a print out until recently and we couldn't understand it.
The first analysis was feb 2010 13.8 million per ml with 2% rapid motility. As it was low she asked for another test. The following month in March 2010 the result was 26 million per ml with 25% rapid. Which is why she didn't refer us and why our treatment initially focused on my cycles initially. At last I can bury that baggage I've been carrying around & have my faith back in my GP again.

But in Oct 2011 the count was 7m, motility 10%
March 2012 - 2.8m, motility 1%
Sept 2012 - to bad to note
Jan 2013 - 1.7m, motility 21%

As to why its progressively decreasing the Dr has no idea (I'll be hitting google soon), normally it would be due to illness or operation in that area but he's had neither. Counts fluctuate but this is just down:growlmad:

The Dr recommends freezing a sample so we have a back up on the day & if the sample to freeze is awful we need to consider a donor back up. This sounds sensible, need to discuss today with DH.

Next cycle will be 'the pill' for 21 days, then beuserlin, then gonal F. A change to my previous protocall in the hope for better eggs too (but can't tell if they were good or bad).

Egg reserve looks good (phew).

An interesting point on the 'how many they'll put back topic' & 'day 3 or 5', his view is put back 2 blasts (yes please!), apparently the embryologist decides this based on a logarithm based on things like the last cycles. Will be asking for 2, but he also said after the 1st treatment they'll do two. Interesting on how different people say a different thing. He also said the embryologist would pick which day to transfer but recommend a day 5. I'm happy with that, if we don't get blasts it won't because we had a 5 day transfer its because the sperm wasn't great & maybe the eggs.

Another reason to stay with this clinic.

Feel so drained after all that today, work was a struggle with my mind elsewhere. 

Mummy - If I did your job I'd definitely want the whole 2 weeks off. I'm going for 2 days for ec, then the week after et. Worst thing about my job is there can be plenty of time for my mind to wander & just stew on things. Best thing I can get privacy to sort out appointments etc & from last year we get 6 days fertility leave a year. 
Being half term is a good thing as the woman I sit next to will be off & she's like the gloomiest person ever, I'm surprised she makes it to work with so much to whinge about & sometimes makes snide comments. Last week she said International Womens Day is for people like me, so they have something to celebrate. I soon told her that wasn't the point & if things were different it wouldn't have upset me, but I really struggle on Mothering Sunday. She's also realised I seem to be taking a lot of holiday (the additional fertility leave). I said I carried a lot over from last year!

Well done on the dinners. I can't wait to show off a big bump either, I love to wear nice clothes so I'll have to really restrain myself, and now with places like new look & DP doing maternity wear there's so much choice on the high street.

Looking forward to hearing how everyone else's treatment is going. Sharing my thoughts & worries on here has really helped me :kiss:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

mummy.wannabe - sounds like you have been very productive today! You can send some of those cakes north if you like. Dont worry about lack of symptoms, its still early :hugs:

2have4kids - I'm very jealous, a bubble bath jacuzzi sounds like heaven! Good idea to relax before your cycle

Minxychick - I think its best to have time off after ET. A couple of days after ER is good if you can to recover. You'll know how much you feel like doing. We decided that I needed to rest up as much as possible as this process is the most important thing we'll do and I dont want to look back and think what if. But I realise I'm lucky with my work and its not so easy always.

Melbram - How are you getting on?

Ducktales - Are you on stims? How are you doing?

Bundles - Hows things?

AFM - feeling tired, headachey and hormonal. Waiting for AF to arrive. Had a tough day trying to juggle work about with folks who keep changing their mind about things after I've already done the work. I'm trying to keep ahead to make sure I'm not re-arranging appointments when the scans start but its proving difficult at the mo and of course you cant tell your customers! DP is away again after tomorrow until the weekend and probably again next week. 

Grump done! I'll be glad when this week is over with xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy it all sounds positive and your round should go very smoothly.
Sounds like you got a good doctor there.

The person you sit next too at work sounds horrible. That would really bring your mood down looking and hearing that all day.

Pinkie what do you do?


----------



## Ducktales

Hi all, still at work, hour 13 and tired so quick update!
I have my scan tomorrow to see if my body is suppressed and ready for gonal f - fingers crossed
It is at 7am so leaving home at 6.15 and will have to pay the congestion charge too which is annoying- we could get the tube but this mornin they were all suspended and it took hours to get in and I cannot afford any delays
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

13hours!!!!! What do you do? 
I couldn't cope with that.

No you can't afford to be late for scans and things, it's not worth it x


----------



## Ducktales

Detective on the fraud squad
Sounds more interesting than it is but lots of early starts and late finishes
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Is it interesting?
I was a special constable for 4 years.
Couldn't cope with the lack of sleep after awhile.
I did 2-3 shifts a week for 2 years.
So finish my day job at 5pm then be at the station for 7pm, home at 2-3am and up at 7am 
I was so tired in my day job.
Then did 1 shift a week for the last 2 years.
There were certain things I dealt with that I couldn't cope with. Bodies mainly. I didn't deal with it well x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Is it hard to get appointment times off? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Blimey Ducktales, I couldnt cope with long days like that whilst going through this. Will you get some time off for ER/ET? Good luck with your scan tomorrow x

mummy.wannabe, I'm an agricultural consultant. DP is an agricultural contractor and we run the business together from his family farm. It works well and we really enjoy it. There is a different sort of pressure running your own business though. But it does give us greater flexibility in a lot of ways x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What do you do exactly then? X


----------



## Ducktales

I agree, bodies are the hardest bit and the death messages. I arrest people for money laundering and credit card fraud, interview them and then investigate the case
Lots of paperwork.
What do you do mummy? 
Pinkie- I would love to run my own business and work for myself, sounds fab
Scan went well, am all suppressed, getting a phone call before 5 to give me a start date for the gonal f
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I couldn't do it again. I had nightmares for ages after seeing a certain body.

I'm a coffee shop manager. We are very busy. It's a private company not a chain and as we're not in the town we get very busy as free parking etc and just individual than other chains.
I like it but its so full on and stressful. 
The public expect a lot from workers sometimes and even tho they can see Everyone running around they still continue to moan. Where's my??? 
We cook everything from fresh, we don't pre make in the morning so people have to wait.

It's not all bad tho, people I work with are lovely and a lot of customers are like friends x

I've not been feeling that well today. Tried to sleep it off but couldn't.
Hubby got called out on a Job at 10pm and got back at3am and was up by 6am.
I don't sleep we'll without him.

Yay for being all suppressed. That sounds weird haha when do you think you'll be likely to start gonal?
What dose will you be on? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales, detective on the fraud squad? OH my, this sounds like fun!! What kinds of things are you working on now?
Mummy, what did you do when you were a special constable? 
Minxy glad you can put 2 back no hassles, it's a relief isn't it?
Sorry you're having to put up with a negative colleague Pinkie, and I hope you feel better soon.

I've been reading alot on short vs long protocol and I'm worried about the protocol they've chosen for me. All the articles I've read state that long is for younger people without egg issues, I have egg issues! They also say that docs prefer long because they can schedule everything to a T, well are we sacrificing my numbers for her schedule? It's too late to question now, I should have asked her about it beforehand. I have diminished reserve and they're not utilizing my natural cycle to produce more eggs. Hmmm. I'm not expecting anything to happen, I do have faith in my doc but if it doesn't turn out well I will be asking questions. I'm meant to have my ET around April 18th, I'll ask for a doctor's note to take a few days off after that weekend. We'll see how many they give me. My work will pay for the time off only with the doc's blessing, I hope they give me a week off, it'd be nice to relax a little afterwards.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I never read about the different protocols just read up on what my protocol involved.
I'm sure they are doing it for the right reason with. It's there job to get it right.

When I was a special constable I did everything a normal officer did but I didn't get paid.
I did it for the experience as I thought I might want to do it as a full time job but after the few bodies I saw, every concern for welfare call made me panic.
I had to move a body with a paramedic member and you never know how your going to react to it.
I loved certain parts of the job. The buzz from chases and emergencies, but then certain parts like road closures and all the waiting and paperwork after rests is a lot.
I learnt a lot and experienced a lot but not for me. The late through the might shifts are a killer x


----------



## Ducktales

I start my gonal f on Thursday and have my day 9 scan on 29th march!!! Luckily I work weekdays but lots of early starts and late finishes
I deal with money laundering above £1 million, which could be people defrauding others with fake lottery scams, boiler rooms, investment frauds etc
Quite dull a lot of the time!
Does anyone know what happens after the day 9 scan? I know there is a day 12 one but when do most people have egg collection after this? Trying to plan a bit what days I need off 
Thanks in advance


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I had day 5 scan, 9 and then 12 and had day 13 too and collection on 15th day.

If you have one day 9 and day 12 they will see if your ready and if you still need a bit of time then you go back the next day or 2 days after.
By day 12 I'm sure you will be ready x
What dose will you be on?
I was on 150 of Gonal x


----------



## Ducktales

mummy.wannabe said:


> I had day 5 scan, 9 and then 12 and had day 13 too and collection on 15th day.
> 
> If you have one day 9 and day 12 they will see if your ready and if you still need a bit of time then you go back the next day or 2 days after.
> By day 12 I'm sure you will be ready x
> What dose will you be on?
> I was on 150 of Gonal x

Also 150, so on day 12 I will have taken the drugs in the morning then you have the day off then ovitrelle according to my chart so the earliest it could be is day 14 really I think?
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You could be advised to take your trigger on day 12 night nothing on day 13 then collection day 14 or they could say take gonal on day 13 and collection on day 15.
So you could work out roughly what day you'd have collection but be prepared that it could take a few days more than day 12 x


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4kids - Sorry to hear about your concerns on your protocall, I'd like to think she has chosen this for more reasons than her schedule, her clinic will be judged on her suceses, so it's in her best interests to get you pregnant. Maybe when you have another appointment you could casually ask about it to set your mind at rest.
If you can afford it, it might be worth looking into accupuncture as that can improve the quality/quantity of eggs. I got an extra 8 after accupuncture but then my drugs were slightly different that time too (but there's nothing to say they are quality).

Ducktales - on my 2 IVFs, I did contraceptive pills & straight to gonal F, did gonal F for 10 days, day 11 ovitralle and collection on day 13. Scans days 6, 8 & 10. I'm probably not a good example because my E2 hormone soared and eggs grew quickly, I had my collections before all the other ladies in my group. This is part of the reason why I'm having a traditional buerslin cycle this time, in the hope they can give me more drugs. I had to drop down to 112.5 gonal f. 

Mummy - hope your feeling better but this could be a good sign. 

No new news here, just got over a big presentation at work so will sort out my holiday leave tomorrow for my treatment. I did have a first aider course booked in June but need to change that now as too close to 2ww and it involves alot CPR practice, so don't want the worry.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You progressed quickly then. It shouldn't be too quick of too slow its not good for the eggs.

I'm getting frustrated being at home now. I need to get out. Going to do something tomorrow. I can't stay in, I'll be in a fowl mood again x


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales what an interesting job I would like to do something like that - Im in the other side of that industry I guess being a lawyer although dont deal with crime work lol

mummy - the 2ww is the worst isnt it when you have nothing to do. I would have gone insane if I didnt have some good books to read. I was too ill in the first week to leave the house last time 

2have4kids: Like others have said Im sure they picked that protocol to suit you - I think generally and from reading other threads if its your first round they tend to use the long protocol. I think the main thing is that you have the right dose of stimms x

Ducktales: yey for starting stims - I cant remeber how long I stimmed for sorry 

Minxy: I would postpone too - I havent been able to attend a few good courses and court hearing that are comming up mid/end April because I will be taking the 2 weeks off following transfer - always best to be safe and stress free :) 

afm: so far so good - no side effects. Its strange this time around Im a lot more chilled and going with the flow not thinking about the IVF too much. Because I havent had any appointments at the clinic for 9 months doesnt feel real. It consumed me so much last time quite glad Im more relaxed this time around x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah it can be a bit boring stay at home all day there is only so much day time telly you can watch, go shopping even if its just window. Did you do any baking? I made a cheesecake over the weekend for the first time.
2have4kids yes I would talk to the dr about what protocol your on. 

Ducktail glad the scan went well

Minxychick yeah the first aid course can be quite strenuous especially if they have you carrying the doll

Hi everyone else I have missed


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Melbram I felt exactly like that this time round. We've been through it before and know what's going to happen and as I had no sickness etc i just felt good about the whole thing.
I was fine with the wait so far until yesterday. Just over a week at home and it wasn't doing my head in.
I can't imagine having no Job and being at home all day but I can't wait to do it with my children. Ill have them to entertainment me and I can go out to see people x

After all that cooking the other day I did, I didn't want to eat any of it for dinner because I was sick of the smell. So I made cakes and had them instead. Ooopsy

Hubby was called out very early this morning so had to do my injection before he went. As soon as the needle went in, I instantly felt sick because of the pain. It was so intense I started to cry. He was so upset that he hurt me and I don't want to knock his confidence with doing it. I'm quite bruised now in both sides and I think it could be that but dreading tomorrows x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Aww your poor hubby. I feel quite sorry for the chaps through this as they cant take any of the brunt. Last time DP did all my jabs and it was hell for us both. I'm not sure I could have stuck needles in him. Doing it myself this time round has taken the pressure off us both although in a strange way I think he feels less involved. The things we have to go through :wacko:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I do feel sorry for him. He doesn't want to see me upset but I have to have them.
We need to ask a nurse if there are other places that I can have them done now.
Someone told me about a tablet called arnica.
It's herbal and stops bruising.
She took it before an op and didnt get any and is now taking it 2 weeks before she gives birth to aid her body with the healing.
I'm going to read up about it.

Did any of you living in uk watch the bedtime live last night. Trying to get kids of all ages out of there bad routines. I'm watching it now. It's good.
I hope I can get my children into a good routine.
I think it makes them happier children and you know exactly what they will be going at what time x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mummy, does this mean you test tomorrow? Wow, time flies if so, I'm very excited for you.
I've used arnica before, it comes in a cream/gel form and is used for soreness, bruising/sore joints. My masseuse usually has it on hand. Have you tried icing the location before you inject? It'd for sure stop bruising and probably numb your pain too. I'm sorry it's so painful, this is the progesterone yes? Can you do it in a meaty part of your arm or your bum muscle? Even your big leg muscles might be better especially if cold first from an ice pack. Here's a good little article with lots of tricks to help bruising: https://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02931/Bruises.html :hugs:

Well 4th day of the pill and I don't feel depressed or moody, things feel fine. I haven't been losing any weight the past few weeks despite all of the exercise I've been doing, Oh well, it can't stick to me much longer eating this way. It'll come off soon enough I guess.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I ice the area until it hurts its that cold and it still hurts going in because the needle is big.
It's the progesterone injection yes.
The nurse said it has to be the muscle on the side of your back.
I went to my local nurse today and asked where on your sides it can go from and too.
She said the rule is if you put your thumb on your hip and make a semi circle with your finger that's where the best muscles are. So ill get hubby to do it in a slightly different area tomorrow.

I'm feeling very emotional today. I've had a few crys. Just hormones I guess but it makes me feel better too after.
I think it's kicking in that ill be testing soon and ill find out either way. This is so important to us and its the crucial part now.
I test on Saturday but considering testing Friday.
I really don't know but I'm getting itchy to test now x

Glad your doing ok. I don't think you get too many side effects from being on the pill, its when you start stims x

I'm sure the weight will all of a sudden star dropping off. The pill might not help with the weight x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> I ice the area until it hurts its that cold and it still hurts going in because the needle is big.
> It's the progesterone injection yes.
> The nurse said it has to be the muscle on the side of your back.
> I went to my local nurse today and asked where on your sides it can go from and too.
> She said the rule is if you put your thumb on your hip and make a semi circle with your finger that's where the best muscles are. So ill get hubby to do it in a slightly different area tomorrow.
> 
> I'm feeling very emotional today. I've had a few crys. Just hormones I guess but it makes me feel better too after.
> I think it's kicking in that ill be testing soon and ill find out either way. This is so important to us and its the crucial part now.
> I test on Saturday but considering testing Friday.
> I really don't know but I'm getting itchy to test now x
> 
> Glad your doing ok. I don't think you get too many side effects from being on the pill, its when you start stims x
> 
> I'm sure the weight will all of a sudden star dropping off. The pill might not help with the weight x

No doubt you're feeling emotional with the whole process and all the hormones! Are you getting a beta from your clinic or do you just use a poas kind with your testing? I consider the FRER's lucky now that I've seen so many double lines with them. When I had my chemical last June, they detected HCG at 12mIU/ml, 7 days before my AF was due...I thought that was phenomenal. I did a blood test the same day at the docs office which measured the 12mIU/ml. Then my surprise pregnancy in sept with the shocking doubles again...after 2 years of ttc, I cried for almost a week straight in sept. :haha: Either way mummy, I'm sure you will get a positive!!

I just weighed this morning and 2 lbs dropped off, thank goodness. 

Are you going to be able to continue the shots for 10 weeks if they are this painful? Or has your fs let you know you have to do them for your first 10 weeks? It sounds like you're doing everything you can to lessen the pain, sorry it hurts so much :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It has to be hormones and I've not been this emotional through the whole thing.
Just had another cry with hubby. He remembers them saying that the suppositories are 4 times stronger dose than the injections because its a more controlled thing.
How ever much is in the injection I absorb all of it, where as it going up your back side you don't take it all in.
I would have to do these injections for 12 weeks when the placenta has a full blood supply and starts doing its job. They said if it starts to become 2 painful I can go back and see if they can change it. But I'm scared for that too happen too.
So the symptoms are going to be much stronger on suppositories. I just have to stop analyising everything but its hard, when this Is the time we've been waiting for.

I really want to test tomorrow but I don't know!!!

Yay for 2lbs slowly but surely your getting there x


----------



## 2have4kids

OK, I just shed some tears with you, my gf just posted on fb they're having their 3rd baby, my cousin just had her 4th baby two days ago (which was an oopsie). I can't take this anymore!! I called OH and he must be in the lab, got his machine. So frustrated right now.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's not nice is it.
But your on the right track to getting that yourself. 
Your child children will know how wanted they are and not just an oppsie!!!
That's horrible for a child to know that. You can tell them the story of what you went through to get them.
That's why I have wrote down everything for my 1st cycle and this 1 so my children can read it if they want when there older.

I forgot to say that I haven't got a date for a beta. I test at home and then email my nurse and then if its positive book myself in for 1.
I have to go back Saturday and get more injections tho as run out Sunday and can't have money off after 2 weeks off or go in late x

Did you literally just see it on Facebook now then?
My friend will be announcing hers in just over a week?
Not sure if She's doing it on Facebook tho. She just wants to tell people at work.
My other friend knows what I'm going through and I woke up to a picture of a pregnancy test the other morning. It said a year ago today I pee'd on a stick!!
She does not think!! And who puts that on Facebook anyway!! 
My other friend said she obviously has nothing else better to do.
She stays in the house with her 2 children all day everyday and hardly goes out.
There glued to that tele x


----------



## 2have4kids

Babes, glued to the tele? = not good! Yes, she posted it on fb, a few min ago. They only hang with their friends who have kids now, we went to their wedding, baby showers, see them at the cabin every now and then (their parents own a cabin where my bil has one) but that's about it. They all know I'm up for IVF and have been ttc for many years now. I don't expect them to hide it or anything, I'm just disappointed it's taken this long for us. It REALLY makes me want twins though, I want my big family! I hate these weekends seeing all the little munchkins skiing (OMG they are SO cute). I wish I could just scoop one up and take them home. Some days I think it will never happen.

What makes it weird is I haven't seen them for so long I'm going to feel awkward inviting them to my baby shower, if it ever happens. I've thought about it and maybe a meet and greet will be more appropriate.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Aww ladies :hugs: I find it really tricky to deal with other peoples pregnancies sometimes, especially when they talk about nothing else. My Mum said it was much better in her day when they didnt have the internet to share every last detail! Shes right in some ways but not in others. I've switched quite a few folks off on Facebook so that I'm still 'friends' but dont have to read/look at piccies 24-7.

Hope you are both feeling better soon x

AFM - still waiting for AF


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yep there both glued to it. 2 years old and 14 weeks. That all she posts pics of. Them in front of the tv or what film there watching.
She's scared to take them out. She writes about having to be brave to take them out on her own. She doesn't realise how lucky she is and there good children too.

Its a Shame your friends are like that. It's sad because there not letting you decide if you wanted to distance yourself from them.
You could be invited to things and if you couldn't cope with it then that's up to you.
It's silly of them. Some people don't know how to react.
Maybe if you meet with 1 of them. You can explain that you don't mind socialising with friends and there children so don't exclude you. Maybe they will realise x

I hope I can go through it with my best friend. We would be 8weeks apart x


Pinkie- I'm the same. I've blocked a lot of people too.
Facebook does cause problems sometimes and its great in others x


----------



## Ducktales

Mummy I am sorry you are finding it hard, the waiting is just awful but you are so near now 
2have4kids and pinkie I am so with you on the Facebook thing, so many people's threads are hidden I don't get many updates these days!!
2lbs is great, I think I just ate that in steak!
Start stimming tomorrow
Xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales said:


> Start stimming tomorrow
> Xxxx

OHH this is exciting! Time to grow follies, grow!


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - woohoo exciting times! 
Mummy - I feel your emotions. It's so hard resisting to test, for me I kept telling myself I didn't want to see a false positive or false negative. Week 2 is definitely the worse. It's just so important. 

Totally agree on everyone's facebook stories & people getting pregnant. I've been quite lucky as me & DH are only children and a lot of our friends already have children that are 10yrs +. And all my close friends know. 
My worst story is....I've got one friend who already has 2 kids 7+ from her 1st marriage and is Sooo unlucky in love and generally pretty unlucky. Anyway she starts going out with this loser (drink, drugs & money problems), she's got pregnant in the past at a drop of a hat. Anyway after 6 months this loser gets her pregnant twice by accident (she had 2 miscarriages), then when she came round for my bday I kinda felt she'd get pregnant again, so I asked her if they were trying & she said no. Then a month later after my 1st ivf on the day we had our follow up she texted me to say she was pregnant. And she knew it was our follow up! But then I found out she was having her scan 4 days later, she needed to tell me so she could facebook brag. I used to see her about once a fortnight & she hasn't many friends, I've seen her 5 times since then. We're still friends & it's easier now the baby is here but on the one hand I don't think I'll ever forgive her for her insensitivity and on the other it's so unfair she can pregnant so easily by anyone, I'm in a committed relationship with a good man, we have a happy home and this happens. Urghhhhh! I knew she'd wanted a baby before & I wonder if she planned it. Who gets pregnant 3 times in 4 months by accident? Her first child was accident & 2nd after first time if trying. Also she has no money to support her first two children, so that annoys me as I know we could never afford 3! That's today's rant. 

Afm: booked 2 days off for EC (which I can move), & a week after transfer. Will be first week in june by then, maybe some sun. Wheels in motion to change first aid course.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope your 1st gonal went ok this morning ducktales.

Minxy that's horrible of your so called friend! I wouldn't want to see that person much either.
She takes for granted the fact that she will fall pregnant so quickly and so many women do! I know everyone loves there baby/ babies but I honestly think we will appreciate everything about our pregnancy and children.
This world is not fair at all.
Like you say. We're all in stable loving relationships with jobs, houses etc and the thing to make our family complete is the thing we can't do the natural way x

My injection went better this morning.
Hubby has changed sites and doing it much lower.
I think the skin had start to toughen up on the other sites because he said it went in a lot easier. 
Hope I never have the pain of yesterday injection again x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello everyone

Good luck with your first stims jab Ducktales, its the exciting part now! :happydance:

Glad your jab was better today mummy.wannabe. Not long now!

MinxyChick - love your wishful thinking about the weather! I cant believe this is Spring, the forecast for Fri/Sat is horrendous :cold:

2have4kids - hope you are feeling better today x

AFM - still waiting for AF. Was due Tues/Wed. Have felt crampy and achey all week but still no show. Today I am feeling arsey about every little thing so I'm hoping thats a good sign. Good job DP is out :haha: I have to ring to book the scan on CD1 so I just want it to arrive and soon GGGGGGgggrrrr.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was very late on my 1st round. You want to start so bad that your body makes you wait even longer. Very unfair how the body works. You really have got to relax and try and forget it and it will come.
Are you off today? 

I'm just watching last night one born every minute x

I've not seen the weather report for the weekend but i won't be doing much anyway. Might make hubby take me out for dinner Saturday if its good news.

Have any of you got names that you love? Or have always wanted to use?
Family names etc x
Naming children is going to be the hardest thing for hubby and I as we do not agree on anything x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I am feeling better today. Oh came home & gave me loads of snuggles. He's off to Saudi & UAE today (boooo). Lost another pound, it seems when the scale moves, it really moves. When it doesn't it seems to stay there for 2+ weeks:shrug:
Mummy, only 2 more days left, a dinner is def in order!
Pinkie let the AF gods rain down on you!
Minxy, I'm glad you've booked time off. I just need to meet with my doc to get a note to do the same. If the FS won't give it to me I know my GP will! :happydance:
How's everyone? The weekend is near :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm ok. Been doing housework and that's it really. I had to stop watching tv for a bit and get up and do something.
Ill tell hubby to mop the floors and Hoover when he gets in tho.
I'm not doing that.
Might stick a film on.
Watched dear John yesterday to continue my crying fest.

Glad your feeling better 2have 4kids. It's horrible being down x

What does your hubby do? How long he going to be away? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey Mummy, he's a phd organic chemist so he does lots of oil sands, bitumen and sulphur research. It's the sulphur stuff that's really dangerous that he's travelling for, Aramco, Shell and lots of the international oil companies do their sulphur research in the facility that he works in. I told him next time his boss is sending me with him! I'll have to watch the second Sex in the City movie to remember middle eastern etiquette before that happens lol.
Last day at work today till the weekend, can't wait! I'm going to spring clean my closet, take out the clothes that are too big and put them away, bring out the spring clothes.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Does he have to go away a lot?
Is he allowed to say no to going away if you need him home for ivf.

That will make you feel good at how much clothes are too big for you x


----------



## 2have4kids

Naw, he doesn't go away alot, he's been to China off before the Beijing Olympics helping with some ink infused mineral identification for the official olympic gear. Now on to Saudi & Abu Dhabi. We knew for months that he'd need to do this trip so we did an IUI the month prior as the timing was too close. IVF will be timed properly, no stress! 

I have some fav jeans that I want to get back into before they're too big (lol). The last time I lost weight for our wedding I got to 165 which is still 20 lbs above my ultimate goal. We went to Italy for our wedding and drove to the Deisel factory and both got some nice jeans. Hopefully they'll fit soon. It'll bring back nice memories anyway!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah it should do.
It's funny how things like that can bring back a memory.
We haven't been to Italy but my mum has traveled all over it, and loves it.
We went to Australia for our honeymoon for a month and traveled around.
It was lovely and I put on over 2 stone. The food was lovely. Had lots of excellent fillet steaks and cooked breakfast with all the cakes and pastries every day! Was lovely but I'm still carrying a lot of that weight still.
Great memories tho x

I hate my hubby going away, I don't feel as safe, though I know I'm safe, if you know what I mean.
I have to go bed so late just to make sure I sleep through without waking up as much x


----------



## 2have4kids

Ha, I used to be a mess when he went away without me and now I quite enjoy my time alone in the house. Even though he's great at pulling his weight I find things are more messy & chaotic with him around. I'm sure he feels the same about me. We're very independent people though, I make sure to have at least 1 girls only vacation every few years and he sometimes goes away with his big brother. The only thing I'm horrible is getting to bed at a decent time when he's away and I often fall asleep with the TV on which is sure to impact the quality. Will have to work on that this time.

I'd like to hire our mechanical guy to fix our en-suite bath shower while he's away as a little surprise. I'm going to retile it too but I'm sure that won't happen by the time he gets back. I'll just smash the existing yellow (barf) tiles off the wall and get ready for when he returns.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My hubby has been going away with his job for about 6 years. He started an apprenticeship when we 1st moved in together. He went away Monday to Friday for the 1st year and came back at weekends.
The 2nd year he was away for 6 weeks and home for 6 and his final year he was only away every few months.
He goes away 2-3 times a year now for update training and courses.
I've always hated it but when I was in the flat, I felt safer than in our house.

I still do a lot of things with friends. Not holidays but go out for dinner with different sets of people every other week.

I'm sure he will be pleased with you doing that. We need our bathroom doing desperately.
If I'm pregnant I'm going to want baths!!! After a hard day at work I miss that x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, first injection went well, no dramas
Mummy wannabe, I have everything crossed for you tomorrow
Minxy- I agree about Facebook, glad you have time off booked too
2have4kids- I am hopeless at tiling- I bet he will be very chuffed
Pinkie- I hope af arrives soon for you - tmi I am sure but I often find dtd brings my af on
Melbram- hi hope you are ok

I can't believe our egg collection could be in the next 2 weeks if all goes well
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Once you get started you look back and realise how quickly it's gone x
My test day is sat x


----------



## Ducktales

Sorry, I thought it was Friday, good luck for sat xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I tested this morning. I couldn't wait.
The thing is after I'd done it, I realised the digital test ran out in October.
I googled expired tests and they said they result is accurate its just the tests ink that dry up.
Would you assume the result was right?
I've drank a load more to see what result I get with a strip test x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's definitely positive!!!
The digital said 2-3 weeks and got 2lines on a strip test and that was after 45 minutes from the 1st wee.
I'm not going to get excited, I'm just going to take it day at a time xx

The 1st time I did a digital with my 1st cycle it came up 1-2 weeks. 
Hopefully both eggs have taken and that's why I got 2-3 weeks x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Congratulations! Thats wonderful news :hugs: How long until your blood tests?

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not sure about the blood test. I have to ring the hospital to let them know the result and I will ask about the bloods, then I have to book a scan for 2 weeks time x


----------



## Pinkie 33

You must be both over the moon! Hope this is the first of lots of good news on this thread :dance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not letting myself get excited yet as it only lasted 5 days on my 1st cycle so just taking each day as it comes and maybe next week it will sink in a little x

Yes I hope the good news continues x


----------



## Ducktales

I am so so pleased for you, I understand your caution though
I am keeping everything crossed for you
Xxxxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you, it's defo a worrying time but got to keep positive xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Quick log on from work....that is bloody brilliant news. Just got to take 1 day at a time. 

As its been said hopefully this will be the start of good news

Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've had a bit of blood when I wiped. I hope it wasn't short lived and just implantation bleeding x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy that's fantastic news, stock up on the frer's so you can see the lines go darker!! I can't wait to hear about your betas!! :happydance:


----------



## MinxyChick

I meant to say this earlier, I know someone who had 2 embies put back and had quite a lot of blood. They've now got a beautiful baby girl. She seemed to think because there was a lot of blood it was due to losing one of the embies. Sounds like yours is implantation bleeding though but if it gets worse it doesn't mean it's over, this lady & her baby are proof of that x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've just had a little nap and its not like it was before. It's a spot of pink. 
It just a worrying time when you see a bit of blood but nothing I can do but keep calm and hope for the best x

I've got lots of tests so will continue to do so x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Fingers crossed for you mummy. I hope its implantation bleeding. Keep us posted x

AFM, AF finally arrived today but too late to get hold of the nurses at the clinic so have to wait until Monday to book scan. I think this weekend will be a write off for me if its anything like last time. Chocolate and hot water bottle time!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So do you start injections?
Glad it started for you.

I've not had anything when I wipe for awhile so hopefully that's it x
Ill let you know x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thats good :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you :happydance:

Hopefully means I start stims next week. I'll know more on Monday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I had to do my 1st injection on 1st Day of my period.
Hope you can start soon x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Mummy.w yippee!!!:happydance::happydance: that's great news I am so happy for you:hugs:
I am sure it's just implantation bleeding you got two babies there:baby::baby:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. I hope all is ok x


----------



## Melbram

:yipee: mummywannabe great news - lets home the good news continues x im sure your spotting is a bit of implantation and your two lil embies are bedding in for the duration :happydance:

Pinkie: my AF arrived yesterday too - im booked in for wednesday - they pre-book at my place I dont have to ring on first day - FX we can start stimms by the end of the week x 

other than af arriving, I have had a cyst at the back of my mouth which is painful when eating and causes earache and im full of cold + snowed in - feeling sorry for myself :sad2: :haha: hope this cold goes soon need to be on to form for stimms - popping lots of vitamins at the mo ;) 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you.
I'm still super worried. Still having pink this morning. I've read it's normal for 2 days.
It's just more worrying when your having cramps with it.

Glad you came on too. It's like when your friends and your periods sync on here ha

Had a stressful morning.
Been to London and back already.
Needed more progesterone and it runs out tomorrow.
Rang and they don't answer the phone. Left a message and they rang back 45 mins later at 8.45 and said ill get a doctor to do 1 but we shut at 10.
We had to rush there in the snow and we just made it.
Picked it up at the pharmacy and remembered we hadn't picked up the needles and syringes!
Pharmacy don't have them and ivf clinic was closed. 
We had to sit in A&E and hope they had some, which they did.
Stress!

You need a duvet day!! I'm going to get back in my pjs and watch films all day. It's horrible out side and doesn't make you feel depressed. 
I've also got a bad cold but I haven't been out to get 1. Weird. Hubby hasn't got 1 and I'm normally the carrier and don't get colds.
Some people say they've had a cold as there symptom x


----------



## Melbram

ARgh you dont need all that stress today do you. Ditto - day on the sofa now - OH was called in to work at 6 this morning to do some gritting - so got the TV to myself :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hubby is meant to be on call but as we had to rush out, he had to get someone to cover him for a few hours.
We nearly home now. Thank goodness.
Not sure what film to put on.
Prob got some things recorded from last night as keep going to bed so early.
I'm tired all the time. 
Prob struggle when I go back to work. Over 8 hours on my feet a day. Going to take awhile to get used to x


----------



## 2have4kids

Any of you seem the tv series Midwife on Call? I found it on the American Netflix and it's a cute little series out of Britain in the 50's. shocking conditions and loads of pregnancy/medical stuff. Lovely little find...I'm hooked!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Call the midwife. It's just finished the 2nd series here a few weeks ago. It's lovely programme. Hope they make another.
Really shows you what people went through, how the introduced gas and air and had to be carried around by car because was so big and no 1 wanted to use it at 1st.
Its cute programme!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh yes, got the name wrong, yes lovely program! BBC is great.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Do you watch lots of English programmes. 
I know a lot of people watch the soaps. Emmerdale and coronation street etc i don't watch it but know a lot of Australians and Americans that do but there shown far behind.


----------



## 2have4kids

We don't watch soaps, just bbc stuff. husband's scottish and loves bbc (so do I).


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh is he. When did he move to Canada then x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mummy, how you feeling today? Got any blood work done? How does the HPT look? My OH came here over 20 years ago to join his big brother trolloping through the rocky mountains. They both love climbing, kayaking, hiking and back country skiing. He got and honours degree and fast tracked to a phd here in Calgary. His big bro is also a chemist, it helped DH to already have someone who knew everyone in the chemistry dept. 

How's everyone this fine weekend? I'm off to watch another episode of Call the Midwife!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm feeling sick on and off but nothing major.
Just queezy.

Nurse told me there was no need for a blood test until my scan in 2 weeks.
I'm booking that tomorrow for around the 9th April.
That's what date I'm just going to keep focusing on to get me through a few weeks.
Ill try upload a picture but can't from my phone and not sure if I can do it from iPad.
Il try
My friend put her tests from her last baby on Facebook. I wouldn't do that. No one who's not having or wanting a baby wants to see that really.
I took a picture on my phone to compare mine.
So in theory I'm 17 days O and my lines are darker than hers at 24 days past O.
I hope this means my hormone levels are high x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

this is my friends tests to compare. I'm 12days past 5 day transfer so in theory 17 days past ovulation. She started writing hers from 18 days and look how dark mine are compared to hers at that stage. I hope this is good news x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

and this is mine x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I wasn't able to put up a picture of my little eggs before. These are from my 1st round x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

and these are my new babies x.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Mummy.w great pictures I have heard that the darker the line the more hormones you have to so its definitely a good sign. 09 April same week as my appointment so we oth have that week on our minds!
You can really see the difference in the two previous eggs to your babies now they are like perfect cycles this time


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids I love that show call the midwife! Was really hooked on season 2 that's just ended in the UK.

Did any watch home delivery last week on ITV? 
What are people's thoughts on home deliveries? I have a friend who had a home delivery or her second child and said it was the best thing as she was really comfortable and also you get the same midwife throughout and is designate for you so no sharing


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm keeping positive for good news. 
The eggs are so much better, you haven't got to know anything about them to see they are better formed. My other eggs didn't progress quickly and they were day 5 too. 
I have to have something in my head to look forward too so looking forward to booking the scan x

How you doing? X

No I didn't see that advertised. Ill look it up. 
I love stuff like that.

I'm all for a home birth. I would love to be at home and if there was something wrong we are only 10 mins from the hospital. Not sure if I had twins I'd be allowed tho x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy those are really great lines, loads of hormones xx

Bundles I haven't seen the second show, what's it about? I really didn't want a home delivery but in canada it's the only way you'll get a midwife and I don't want a doctor. I want a midwife all the way through. My gf swears by midwives and has had 4 kids. She said you can order pizza and drink wine during delivery were as you're very restricted in the hospital. She also says to do a wet birth and I'm just looking into getting my hot tub refinished this weekend. We'd put the water down at a lower temp but it's in my bedroom (yes - a little crazy a 4-5 man hot tub). The people before us built on a big extension to the master suite so it's a bit weird but it's fun to watch movies in the hot tub and then hop into bed ;) So I'm calling those midwives as soon as I see the positive and booking a home water birth, with pizza and we'll see about the wine lol.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That sounds lovely in your bedroom. If we had the space I so would do that ha
It's meant to be a relaxing place after all.
That seems crazy that you are not allowed a midwife unless you do it at home.
We have more midwives over here and the doctors only come if there is an emergency.

I'm getting ready for my 1st day back at work so ill catch up with you ladies this evening x


----------



## Ducktales

Hope work goes well today
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids I don't know if you can watch itv player fom Canada but its a show about real life home deliveries. Ooh a hot tube in the bedroom sounds lovely. It really surprising about the midwife I would have thought it would be the other way round.

Mummy.w take it easy on your first day back


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I think that midwives give the expectant mums more time than drs, if you don't feel comfortable with drs a home delivery might be a option how close is your nearest hospital?


----------



## 2have4kids

Good morning ladies, the midwives get to pick & choose which jobs they take. They won't take hospital deliveries by choice. I suppose I can say home delivery, get my midwife and then change my mind later. I'll have to educate myself on what kind of pain management they offer ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That is so weird 2 have 4kids but I think our midwives get over worked and have long hours.

Hubby has been called out on a all nighter gas problem so prob won't be back until after I've gone to work in the morning. So he will have to come to work and do my injection which will be fun!

I booked my scan for the 9th April so I've just got to keep positive and look forward to that.

Been feeling queezy most of the day but not too bad. I prob didn't look like the happiest person at work today but hey ho ill get used to be back soon, only a 4 day week x


----------



## YearningHeart

mummywannabe - What scan are you going for? x


----------



## MinxyChick

mummyw - Glad everything is going well, all sounds very positive. the tests look good. 3 days now to that weekend again! Hope time flies to the 9th.

2have4kids - I'll have to give call the midwife a look, I know alot of people that watch it but was afraid I'd find it a bit upsetting. Downton Abbey is very popular, I've been lent the DVDs I might watch it when I have my week off after transfer. I mainly watch American TV stuff like CSI, Greys, Criminal Minds, True Blood, my latest love is Grimm and started watching Super Natural last night but have 8 series to catch up on. When I'm resting up after ET I'm going to watch happy shows. 

Pinkie - hope AF is ok and you get your scan soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

ATM: after the finding out DH's count is declining, I put a post on here asking for any ideas on it, got one reply that the testosterone and estrogen might be out. I don't think he was ever tested for either of these things, phoned up the clinic today and am still waiting for a call back on it. I half wished I hadn't mentioned it as don't want to slow down treatment but DH needs to feel he's tried everything before the donor route. Hopefully they'll say it was checked & ok.
Really want the treatment to hurry up now. I'm ready.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Call the midwife is not that upsetting. Only on the odd occasion have I cried. It's just a good drama.
Defo watch happy stuff from transfer!!! 
That's a must.


Hi there yearning heart 
My scan is to check that the egg/ eggs have implanted in the right place and not too low as there is still a chance of mc if its low. Then you have to rest for a few weeks until the egg has fully implanted deeper.
Also to check if 1 or 2 have taken. Then if they see 2 sacks they get you to come for another scan to confirm a week or 2 after, then they discharge you to your own doctor where you can arrange a midwife appointment x

Minxy chick- its best to explore all the options to use hubby's sperm before getting to the donor stage.
He would feel better and I'm sure it wouldn't take much longer at all x
Let us know what they say x


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, that really sucks about your OH swimmers, nothing like feeling the clock is breathing down your back. I hope you get answers and treatment soon! x

Mummy, I can't wait for the 9th to hear about your two little sticky beans. I can picture them all cozying up warm and safe, grow beans grow! x

Everyone else OK? It seems a little quiet here right now. Pinkie, duck and Melbram, how are things? 

I just got my protocol in the mail today. April 3 = baseline u/s. I'm on Suprefact (80IU)8am/8pm and gonal f (450iu) and Luveris (75iu) for 6 days and then it looks like an evaluation. That's alot of injections!! I'm ok with injections but that's an aweful lot!

Did they explain embryo hatching and why/when it might be done? We paid upfront for it but they say it doesn't always need to be done. i'll have to ask more about this :huh:

Excited that things are happening finally.


----------



## Ducktales

Sorry have been lurking!
Day 6 of gonal f today- had my blood test yesterday and got a call telling me to inccrease the dose from 150-200 and come in on day 8 for an additional scan
It's such a worrying time, not sleeping well and just working through each day
Love to everyone else
Sorry not to do personals rushing to get to work!
Xxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

mummy - not long until April, hope you arent over-doing it at work. At least its so cold the garden centre should be quiet!

2have4kids - great news about the protocol. The number of jabs is a bit overfacing at first but you get used to it. We end up like pincusions by the end!

Minxychick - I'm surprised your DH hasnt had these tests already. DP was tested for hormones fairly early on. Hope it gives you some answers x

bundles - how are you doing? I've been reading that you are all watching the midwife progs etc. I dont watch anything like that as although I'd probably be fine, I dont want to risk snivels!

Ducktales - you are at the exciting bit now... grow follies! Hope you are feeling ok, I found my ovaries felt like footballs towards the end, was def ready for ER! :pop:

Melbram - hope your scan goes well tomorrow x

AFM - its been hectic here. DP is poorly with temp, shakes and shivers and the runs. On Sunday night we had a chimney fire and although we managed to put it out, the fire extinguisher we used was powder so all downstairs was covered in smoke, ash and blue/white powder. So we decamped to Mil's Sunday night and I spent yesterday scrubbing with Mil whilst DP was laid up. All ok now, just tired.

Also, got on the scales for the first time in months... I've gained nearly everything I lost last summer:wacko: So its back on the regime but not as severe. I'm aiming for a pound/week (rather than 3-4 like last time). Really hoping the weather picks up so salad seems more fanciable! I think I've accepted that I can always seem to diet down to about 11.5-12st but I cant maintain it that well. So I think I'll aim for 12.5 - 12st and try and maintain that instead. I suppsose it depends on the outcome of this process!

I'm booked in for down reg scan on Thursday. Really hoping to start stims soon xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Duck tales its very common not to sleep whilst on the injections.
I've only just started to sleep a bit more through the night and I finished gonal weeks ago.
Tho could be the progesterone now. The pressure on my tum Is making it uncomfortable to sleep on my front and that's how I sleep best.
I have to sleep with a pillow at the side of me.

My test this morning was so dark! I might be getting a tad more excited each morning.just hope it carries on.
Still have lots of pains which is worrying but I keep reading its normal x

Ducktales it can only be a good thing that they recognised you need upping already so that's good.

2have4kids that's a lot of injections her day! Wow did they say why so many things to take?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie that's horrible hope your o.k.
Defo agree with feeling very bloated and full towards the end but it took a long time for my ovaries to go down after ER. My doctor told me that on your normal cycle your ovaries are the size of walnuts and at the end of the injections they were the size of a grapefruit each. No wonder you feel uncomfortable!! 

Hope your partner gets better soon. A lot of stuff going around!

The garden centre maybe quiet but the coffee shop is not ha we keep the business going in the winter. It should be getting Warmer by now , it was last year.

Melbram how you getting on?? 

Bundles you too? Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy.wannabe - I hope your scan goes smoothly!!! Let us know how it goes, I might be having IVF soon in like 5 months so its interesting to read stories of others and how things go. Can you post all your steps of the process? Would be nice to read them. I really hope you recieve good news!!! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I remember it was nice reading people's stories so you roughly know the process before you start.
I've thought about writing a blog but didnt know if anyone would be interested as it would prob be very long.
I have wrote a diary as such of what happened so I have my own records.
I will sit down and write it soon then.
Il have to go back on paper work to find out how long in between appointments etc x

What's your situation? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Ductales it seems you're on half the dose of gonal F that I am! What's everyone else's dose?


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids said:


> Ductales it seems you're on half the dose of gonal F that I am! What's everyone else's dose?

When I was on Gonal F I was at 150 too x


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow, so I should really be watching out for hyperstimulation symptoms. I know she feels that I won't respond to the drugs but if I do then I might be in for a rough ride.


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy.wannabe - Go for it! I would defently read it and Im sure many others would do too, that way people like me can get an idea of how it works because even until I still dont understand it fully of the process. I too have a diary that I write my appointments and experience so one day when I am a mummy I can read it and would be interesting to read what Iv been through to have a baby.

My situation is bit complicated, I have PCOS, one of my tube is not fully open. The GYN found a fibroid but couldnt determine exact location of it so I had to have a surgery to check where it is and if its near the uterus wall then it would be cut. (I was asleep throughout the surgery) - But sadly after the surgery the GYN said that they couldnt check properly because the lining was too thick and therefore I have to repeat the surgery. I had an injection yesterday (Gonapeptyl injection) to make the lining thin so its ready for surgery which is in a months time. After that most likely I will be put to IVF which was said by my GYN.

(Sorry for the long story of my situation)

Let me know what u decide with your blog. I think its a fab idea! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie 33 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Ductales it seems you're on half the dose of gonal F that I am! What's everyone else's dose?
> 
> When I was on Gonal F I was at 150 too xClick to expand...


I was on 150 this time round too x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

YearningHeart said:


> mummy.wannabe - Go for it! I would defently read it and Im sure many others would do too, that way people like me can get an idea of how it works because even until I still dont understand it fully of the process. I too have a diary that I write my appointments and experience so one day when I am a mummy I can read it and would be interesting to read what Iv been through to have a baby.
> 
> My situation is bit complicated, I have PCOS, one of my tube is not fully open. The GYN found a fibroid but couldnt determine exact location of it so I had to have a surgery to check where it is and if its near the uterus wall then it would be cut. (I was asleep throughout the surgery) - But sadly after the surgery the GYN said that they couldnt check properly because the lining was too thick and therefore I have to repeat the surgery. I had an injection yesterday (Gonapeptyl injection) to make the lining thin so its ready for surgery which is in a months time. After that most likely I will be put to IVF which was said by my GYN.
> 
> (Sorry for the long story of my situation)
> 
> Let me know what u decide with your blog. I think its a fab idea! x

Oh so you've got to have more surgery before you can start.
I might do 1 on Friday when I'm off work xx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, thanks for the advice
Mummy- fab that the test is darker
Melbram- good luck for the scan tomorrow
2 have 4 kids- I have been reading up on gonal f and it seem anything from 150-300 seems normal
Yearning heart- when do you find out if and when you start ivf?
Minxy- so sorry about you oh swimmers, but at least knowledge is power and you can deal with the issues- is your oh ok or is he taking it badly?
Bundles- I can't watch anything to do with midwives or babies, I think it is because I have to try and deal with the fact that we might never have kids- I know that sounds negative but that's how I feel at the moment
Sorry if I have missed anyone 

Afm I am feeling ok today, my ovaries are starting to hurt and I am feeling dizzy and very tired as not sleeping
Next scan is on Thursday and also have one on Friday which I may or may not need
Xxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's all normal feeling ducktales. But doesn't make it any easier to deal with all together.
Its nearly over and you'll be having those eggs taken out x


----------



## 2have4kids

Ductales I hope you feel better, does melatonin ever help you? Let us know how your scan goes Thursday! 

So it sounds like my dose is off the chart lol. I've just googled 450mg and reassuringly someone said said they prefer to start high and then down-dose if necessary. Hopefully meaning it'll produce more eggs in the beginning since I'll be a low responder. 

I'm SO tired today, I'm demolishing our master bath shower while OH is in Abu Dhabi. Have a whole bunch of contractors coming Wed/Thursday to do electrical & plumbing work. Didn't realise it would be so hard to smash tiles and take down walls-I feel like a crazed woman doing this work. Who needs the gym when you've got leather gloves, goggles and a hammer :haha:


----------



## Melbram

mummywannabe: not long until your scan - great to hear test lines getting darker :happydance:

Ducktales: Feel for you - I was really uncomfortable when I got to the end of stimms last time x Hope your scan Thursday goes well so you can get on with EC x

2have4kids: congrats on getting your protocol through - lots of jabbing ;) when do you get started ?

Minxy: that's rubbish about OH's swimmers hope you get some answers before moving to donor x what's his count like sorry I cannot recall? If he has some sort of count I dont understand why they cant give it a go like they do when they do TESE or whatever it is called when the sperm is surgically removed - surely there isnt a lot in that scenareo but there is still success stories x 

yearningheart: welcome to the thread - sorry to hear your having to go through all this surgery. Hope you can move forward soon 

Pinky: good luck with scan thursday x

Bundles: Hi - sorry cant remember where you are up to now (i've read a few pages and getting confused) hope you are ok x

afm: base line tomorrow morning hoping to start stimms soon. last time I had baseline AF had been 36 days and stimms were started 2 or 3 days after scan. I was 2 days earlier this time so hoping to start stimms maybe tomorrow or Thursday. Not looking forward to feeling bloated though. I am having awful mood swings at the mo everything is really pissing me off more than usual - keep warning people to stay out of my way lol


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy.wannabe - Yep I have to have a surgery before the IVF

Ducktales - I have a follow up appointment after like 2 months, so I will find out for sure then. Are going through IVF? Is that why you have scans?

Melbram - Thanks! Its nice to be in a thread full of lovely ladies.. well actually I must say there are some really nice people on this forum.


----------



## Melbram

Hey Ladies 

Back from scan all ok - they did comment that there are lots of folliles on my right ovary - I hope they dont all start growing like last time and end up with OHSS! paid for my IMSI today too hope it gives us that extra boost - start Stimms on Saturday then back for rescans on the 4th and 8th April. Scan days are the same as last time so I anticipate EC being on the 10th April. Its all going on :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh it's all go.
I had loads more on my left than my right because I had pcos only only the left and i was ok, so hopefully you'll be ok x


----------



## Ducktales

Yearning- yes am doing ivf with icsi am on day 7 of stimming
Melbram- glad scan was okay, at my scans they have huge problems accessing the left ovary which they think is damaged through endo so they counted less follicles than they would have wanted 15 I think from memory or may have been 13
Scan tomorrow at 7.15am, hoping the gonal f has worked
X


----------



## Melbram

GL with scan Ducktales hope they are growing nicely - 7.15am urgh I hate the early morning appointments although they are only that early for EC in our clinic


----------



## Ducktales

I start work at 8 normally so the earlier the better - I get up at 5.30 normally anyway!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Pinkie33 yeah I understand what you mean about snivels:cry: but I just can't help watching it just because I have not experienced it and I so want to

Ducktales 05:30:wacko: I thought I had it bad getting up at 6! It's better now that its lighter in the morning does not feel so depressing. Good luck with your scan tomorrow

Melbram glad your scan went ok:flower:
I am just waiting till 11th for my appointment I can't believe it's in two weeks its flown by! 

Yearningheart Hi welcome all the ladies here are really nice welcome:flower:

2have4kids hope your not feeling to sore today from all that demolishing yesterday

Mummy.w how are you feeling second day back at work, great the lines are getting darker:happydance:are you testing everyday?

Easter soon can't wait till the long weekend


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks for the comments on the sperm; DH's sperm was 26m in Feb 2010, 2.8m March 2012 and 1.7m in Jan 2013.
The clinic say there is nothing to investigate. I asked the nurse about testosterone and estrogen testing and she basically said not to bother with it (I don't think she knows really). DH phoned GP today and they said they'd only do it if the clinic ask for it. No one seems concerned, so DH is happy to let it slide. Hope that's the right decision. Would any of you bother looking into it any further? Maybe pursue it if this cycle doesn't work.
There's plenty of sperm for ICSI, the only concern is if there is something more seriously wrong with the sperm because the other IVfs didn't get to blast, could find out with a £700 sperm DNA test and other pricey tests, if they find an issue they can't fix it, so little point if we're going to donor next. So its on with this cycle and a massive hope things turn out better. DH seems ok with everything but prizing his feelings out is hard work!

2have4kids - I was on 150 and 122.5 gonal f alternating before. It was a combination of the E2 hormone in the blood tests and my quick progress that made them worry about me OHSS but was ok. They'll keep a careful eye & adjust accordingly. They can always coast you at the end. Good luck & hope the bathroom is coming along ok.

Pinkie - hope your house is ok now & treatment going well.

Ducktales & Melbram - hope everything is going well.

Yearning - Good luck for you op. I'm sure it feels like ages to wait but somehow the time seems to go and it comes round.

Mummy - Its exciting to hear the lines are getting darker, roll on scan day!
I can't remember, why did you say you were having progesterone injections instead of crinone or suppositories?


----------



## Melbram

How were the scans Ducktales and Pinkie?

Minxy: Im sure the tests have been done before if you are at the stage of considering donor - everything cross for this cycle for you very difficult decision for you both


----------



## Ducktales

Hiya, my scan didn't go so well
Update on my journal
Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello everyone

Ducktales - :hugs: sorry you havent had the results you hoped for. I know its easy to say but try and stay positive, you're not out of the game yet. xx

Melbram - good news about the scan, hope your jabs go well 

Minxychick - I think if you are both comfortable with not doing the tests then thats fine. I'm sure they know what they are talking about

Yearningheart - welcome x

Bundlesofjoy - where are you up to, is it your next appt soon?

mummy.wannabe - how are you holding up?

2have4kids - when do you start stims? I'm sure your doses are fine if they are closely monitoring you

AFM - scan was good, fully down regulated so started stims this evening. Got into a bit of a ditherum mixing the drugs (as anyone who has had menopur will probably understand) but got there in the end. Next scan on Tuesday.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all
Not been able to properly read back and catch up fully. 
Hope you are all ok?

Duck takes ill read your journal.

Pinkie glad your ready to start now x

Nothing to report here. Not got sore boobs just feeling very achy in my back and legs from the injections. Had big rashes all over the place that are very itchy. Feeling nauseous on and off all day but in a way I like it because it know something is happening inside x


----------



## Pinkie 33

It really is a bit odd that we are all ready to welcome tiredness, achiness and sickness!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yep it is ha
I'm tired all the time.
My heart is beating faster or I don't feel I can catch my breathe at the mo. it's a weird feeling.
I'm liking having things tho, its what I've been waiting for x


----------



## Melbram

Yay for starting stimms Pinkie - you on 2 amps?

I dont start stimms until tomorrow but feeling a little light headed and sickie never had that side effect from down regging before hope it passes


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope your feeling ok melbram and chilling out x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Melbram said:


> Yay for starting stimms Pinkie - you on 2 amps?
> 
> I dont start stimms until tomorrow but feeling a little light headed and sickie never had that side effect from down regging before hope it passes

I'm on 150 units (2 ampules)/day. Tonights jab didnt go so well either, couldnt stop it bleeding, thankfully all ok now.

Buserelin gives me no end of side effects, tired, headache, forgetful, hormonal, sickie. They all come and go so I'm sure it will pass soon x. Good luck with your stims x


----------



## MinxyChick

Happy Easter! Hope everyone is able to enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## Ducktales

Happy Easter everyone xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Just got back from grocery shopping and forgot the chocolate :wacko:
Have a great Easter everyone, my OH is back tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Happy Easter ladies:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Melbram

Hope you all had a great Easter. Cant believe I actually didnt eat any chocolate!

What has everyone got planned this week with appointments etc?

How are you feeling mummywannabe? roll on scan day to put your mind at rest a little

There is constantly a hurdle with IVF - are the follies growing, how many eggs, how many have fertilised, will they survive, will the embie stick and then will it stay stuck for 9 months! not to mention the journey getting to the point of IVF. Im sure none of us will really rest until we have our babies in our arms x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Nope I no for sure I won't fully be relaxed until baby/babies are here.
I want to start getting excited but I can't yet.
I want the scan date to be here now so I know but now I'm back at work my days are going soooo slowly!! It's horrible.
9 days until the scan tho. I'm 5+3 today.
I'm feeling very sick now, tho its not nice to feel sick at the time, its nice to feel something that are the effects that's happening in there.
I know something is working in there.
I didn't sleep well at all last night as was feeling bad all night and felt terrible this morning but hey ho, I've got to get on with it.

Haven't been on much really as nothing much is going on at the mo and don't want to moan about feeling sick all the time.
But I am thinking about all you ladies all the time.

How is everyone?

I didn't do much this weekend. Oh painted the flat saturday as new tenants are moving in on the 6th and went to mother in laws for dinner yesterday but came home early x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi, I had my day 12 scan today and not great news
Back on Wednesday for another scan

Scan results are that there are still 3 follicles on the right but now 9 on the left (there was 4). Only 2 (1 right and 1 left) are the correct size for egg collection at the moment however they are very doubtful they will be able to access the left ovary as it is so high up, so they have to base it on me having 3 at this 
Stress!
Have mother and sister in law coming for dinner so just cooking a slow roast shoulder of lamb, take my mind off it all


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales, grow follies, grow. I REALLY hope it works out for you, just 1 good one. Keep the mantra...just 1!!
Melbram, where are you at then? Still stimming? What are they looking like? 
Pinkie, how are your injections going? 
Mummy, even though ms isn't nice I'm glad to hear you're having it. It's a confirmation that everything's a go and congrats on the new renter.
Bundles, Minxy & Yearning, how did your Easter go? Any progress with IVF, appointments?

AFM, the OH got back from UAE on Sunday sick as a dog. I'm not too pleased about that. Why can't men take supplements and try to take care of themselves? He's always having a beer here and a beer there and usually winds up sick after that. Why bother taking folic acid if you're general care for yourself is so poor anyway. No wonder why we don't have kids already. 

Anyway, I was up 3 times last night because he has the runs (sorry TMI) and refused to eat dinner at dinner time so then he got hungry during the night and after hearing crinkling and crunching for 10 min, you think it'll go away and when it doesn't I ask what's going on to find out he's having his midnight snack in bed...OMG, I just want to send him on a plane back to Abu Dhabi. The man has a phd. and is so very clever in many ways but completely lacking manners and good sense about so many other things in life. Sorry for the rant. 

Tonight mom's cooking the turkey dinner for us (bless her heart!) I wouldn't be surprised if OH bails. Melbram, I didn't have chocolate either this Easter, it feels weird! Did have some excellent decaf Starbucks coffee, made up for any chocy lacking in my life.


----------



## Melbram

Mummy: rubbish to feel so yuk but good at the same time because something is growing inside :happydance:

Ducktales: sorry to see not a great improvement never heard of them not being able to access an ovary! have they upped your meds? fx lil follies catch up for next scan - mummy is proof from her last round that you only need 1 x 

2have4kids: Im finding this a lot lately that men just never listen to us women even though we are always right. They think they know best - they are like teenagers at times - hope you have a better night tonight. 

afm: day 3 of stimms today - all going ok although hate having to drink so much water that's all im doing all day. OH is monitoring me too and says I need to drink more than the 3 litres this time :dohh: Back on Thursday for first stimms scan


----------



## MinxyChick

MummyW - What does 5+3 days mean? I've seen it written before & always wondered what it means. Totally agree, I'll never relax until my baby(ies), are in my arms & probably won't then either!! But in a good way.

Ducktales - It must be be frustrating to hear they can't get to one side and they're not growing as quickly as hoped, but it can be done be one. Think quality :hugs:

2have4kids - Men are complete prats sometimes. When I try and get DH to try a new idea I have to be very careful hows its presented, if he thinks I'm trying to tell him what to do, that's it no budging. They're should be more women working in the United Nations.

Melbram - glad its going ok. Wow that's alot of water. I thought I drank alot last time but maybe I should up it for next. Is it for egg quality + avoiding OHSS?

Are you ladies avoiding chocolate for weight purposes or fertility? Chocolate is my number one weakness so wondering if its needs a break...


AFM: Got a stinking cold and trying not to do a lot, will probably take tomorrow off work sick. It's so annoying. Nothing happening this week on TTC, waiting for AF 10/4 to start contraceptive pills. Need to work on my healthy eating (I'm not bad but...).
Also, joined anonymously Twitter and following lots of ladies doing IVF and health / fertility groups. Finding it interesting on the bite sized health snippets & 'enjoy' hearing everyone else's stories. I've got good friends but unless you're going through this, no one can fully appreciate it all.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

mummy - sorry about the MS but I'm sure its a good sign. How weird that we cant wait to experience it!

Ducktales - I'm sorry that things aren't going as you'd hoped but like everyone else says, its quality that counts. Are you still on the same dose?

2have4kids - sorry to hear your DH is in a state! Men are generally rubbish at being poorly in my experience. I usually find several packets of dry crackers solves problems like that :haha:

Melbram - how are you feeling on the stims? Are the jabs going well? I'm not drinking that much water, wondering if I should now.

Minxy - I'm afraid I haven't avoided chocolate at all this weekend. It is Easter after all :blush: DP bought me a huge egg so that's this evenings challenge!

AFM - We've had a busy day with lots of friends round for a clay pigeon shoot and food and cake so a bit tired now. In for a scan in the morning. I've felt my ovaries swelling so fingers crossed.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It means I'm 5 weeks and 3 days. They write it as 5+3, 5+4, 5+5, 5+6, 6 weeks.

Ducktales so sorry they are not growing as planned. I know how hard it is to hear you don't have many but try and relax as much as you can and just go with it.
It can still be good news for you and they should be able to get to your other ovary. They must be able to get it some how. You might be down there a bit longer but you won't know about it.
As I've said before I only got 2 eggs my 1st round and its heart breaking but if they are the few that grew biggest 1st it generally means they are more dominant and will do better.
Hope they've upped your meds to see if you can get the others up to size.

Melbram. Yours shouldnt be long being on day 3 of stims. Mine took 12 days so hopefully you'll be roughly the same and it flys by.
It's hard to drink that amount of water on these freezing cold days.
I'm not drinking as much as I should because its hard to go to the toilet so much at work but the last few days I've been noticing my wee is a bit yellow and its not normally like that. I know if your hydrated your wee is meant to be very light but thought I've had enough for it to not be that colour. If you know what I mean.


2have4kids- men can be complete arse holes some times. They just don't think at all. They don't realise how hard it is to do this. I know they deal with it different ways.

Minxy sorry you got a stinking cold. It makes you feel depressed doesn't it.
I'm the same. I have friends that want to hear what I'm going through/ been through but you have to explain it in so much detail that it sometimes brought back to much memories. Stupid I know. You'll be starting soon x

Pinkie glad your doing well. The swelling is a good sign.
When so you estimate collection?
We had a small egg last week and got some celebrations from mother in law as no where had any eggs left in the supermarkets ha I won't really eat those anyway.
I can't stop eating biscuits and crisps. They are making me feel a bit normal x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks mummy. Hoping to have a better idea after tomorrows scan. I hope end of this week/beginning of next. I'm on day 5 of stims now, its flying by.

I heard ginger helps with MS. My friend had ginger bicces which helped a lot xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your getting on too.
It took my 12 days but a lot if people take 10-15 days. It dies fly by once your at that stage I think.
I brought ginger biscuits and salt and vinegar and caramel snack a jacks. I found it so hard to get out of bed this morning. Forced myself to get some cereal and got back into bed for half hour and didnt give myself a lot of time for much make up to cover the dark eyes ha I'm putting them decide my bed so I can have a few before I get up as that's what I'm struggling with.
I'm a but miserable at work but they'll have to lump it ha


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, your dates almost put you at having a Christmas baby doesn't it? With the ms I got myself some candied ginger & ginger tea in Oct. The worst was when we were packing for Turkey and I forgot to eat breakfast. Got too hungry all of a sudden and as I was stuffing toast down my gullet my stomach started squeezing it out and I hurled violently. I was laughing hysterically next to the toilet in happiness. That was the only time I messed up totally deserving a ms hurl. My GP did prescribe ms pills because sometimes it can get really bad and you have to prevent before you get it or you can't hold the pills down (and generally wind up in the ER with dehydration-according to my gp anyway). But generally it only happened when I was irresponsible and my blood sugar dip too low-hopefully you won't get it too bad that you can't control it either.

Ducktales, lamb? Mmmmm, my fav how was it?
Melbram, how come so much water? Does this prevent HOSS? Glad you're feeling well and thanks for letting me know about the water.
Minxy, that sounds great about Twitter, do you just punch in a keyword to search the topic? I hope you're feeling better soon!
Pinkie - clay pigeon shooting is a blast (sorry for the silly pun lol). We did that on the day of our wedding along with an archery setup. Did archery for my wedding shower with the girls (so we looked like we half knew what we were doing at the wedding lol).

About the Easter lack of chocy, I actually had mine last week. Bought myself a dark red hot pepper Lindt and ate it slowly every evening while I was spring cleaning-was really craving it. I've let up on the diet for a week/two here. I'm about 1/2 way there and was feeling too tired and worn out -getting a sore neck and not losing no matter what I did. I'm holding steady despite eating lots and not doing much exercise. This weekend I'll get back into the workouts for the next 30ish lbs. It'll be more difficult with stims coming and resting after ET though so I'm not going to put undo pressure on myself, even just 10 more for now would make me a really happy camper. 

Thanks for all the kind words for my situation with the grumpy, sick OH. Today he's proposed today to move my computer out of the office into the dining room so that he can get his own bed in his own room. Ha, over my dead body. But he is coming to mom's for dinner, I guess skipping dinner and being hungry had it's benefits :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm due 28th November so not quite Christmas.
If its twins than Ill be more than likely a few weeks early.
If I get too hungry or too full up I feel worse so trying to eat little and often and I'm going to stop at work and eat if I need too in between my breaks.

You've done so well with the diet. I'm sure you need a little break every now and then x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey Gals

Our scan was this morning. Good number of follies, largest range from 0.7 - 1.1cm. Staying on the same dose and back for a scan on Friday.

How's everyone else, any updates? xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie that's super exciting, I'm glad everything's going well from you. Can you tell me then, was this your first scan and what day is it since you've been on the simms? I'm going for baseline stuff tomorrow and hope to get my meds then. Can't wait to start stimming, I can see the skin on my face perculating a bunch of spots, I'm ready to ditch the bcp already! Last pill is Friday. Hoping my AF comes soon.

OH was still being an Arse hole with a capital A. I sorted him this morning, told him what I expect of him, who knew that laying down expectations can get a girl the right response. He was sort of apologetic before he left, I was pleased. Mom made us turkey dinner yesterday, it was delicious, my wee kittens enjoyed the heart & liver that was cooked for them. I'm making infographics at work these past few weeks, they're fun and much more creative than my usual work. 

Let us know how you're all doing. It's spring skiing season here, can't wait to eat lunch outside with live music, helps forget about the waiting for IVF.


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids - yes, this is our first scan on stims. I started on Thursday so today was day 6. They have told me to expect ER sometime next week (quite vague at the mo). They did consider upping the dose but have decided against it. I'm glad there are a good number but I'm still nervous. Last time we had 27 follies and only 12 of those were suitable, of which only 1 made it to a grade B blast. Defo quality over quantity IMO.

Glad you have sorted your OH! Its so important that you have the support through this. I'd be a mess if my DP wasn't so fab.

We are supposed to be in spring here but we drove through a blizzard at 5.45am this morning on the way to scan. Enjoy your skiing! xx


----------



## Melbram

Hi all 

Pinkie: great news about scan :thumbup:

Yes drinking lots of water to try an combat OHSS - I drank about 2-2.5 litres last cycle but been told to drink at least 3 litres.

sorry for lack of personals in a rush on the mob x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone
Scan day tomorrow, will be day 14 of stims for me
Praying all is well I agree quality over quantity and if they can get to my left then who knows
Lamb was lovely, cooked in herbs for 5 hours lovely
Pinkie- glad the scan went well
2have4 glad you sorted him out, men are such beasts at times

Mummywannabe, hope the sickness subsides soon or not as it is all good the sicker you feel!!!
Minxy how are you?
Hope I didn't miss anyone
We have to leave the house at 6.15 to get to my 7.30am scan, please let it be trigger time and EC on Friday, something tells me not yet although both ovaries are now cramping a lot
Tmi but I am having a lot of discharge- think it is the gonal f
Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Lots of luck tomorrow Ducktales - grow follies grow xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Fingers crossed for you Ducktales xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - hope today has gone well.

2have4kids - re: Twitter - Initially I followed Zita West & Emma Cannon who are UK fertility experts, from there I saw who they were following and found other other health related people and who followed them to find other women doing IVF. Searching IVF also picks up people. I like the bite sized health information, some people's twitter profiles are too sad so I've not followed them, I want to follow positive people at this time.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM: Think the cold has finished now, phew. Have used the last 2 days to finish watching Private Practice (not what it was) and the halfway through the last series of Desperate Housewives. I know that was nearly 2 years ago.

Also, had a note on facebook from one of my oldest best friends to forewarn me she is about to start trying for her 3rd child (her eldest is 10). She's not telling anyone else. I'm really pleased she thought to do that to make it easier for me. I wish I'd told her sooner about our issues because she's actually been the most understanding, she gets it. She FB'd me cos sadly we only get to see each other in person about once a year.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, that sounds like a good friend, very considerate. Glad to hear your cold is better too.
Ducktales, it sounds like there may be more than originally thought, F&TX for you that they catch up to be big mothers at EC time!!!
Melbram looks like we just posted at the same time, I'm editing to say, stay healthy!! Take some vit C or something and keep yourself in the clear :)

I just got back from u/s and bloods and thanks to the bcp I've now got 2 cysts in my R ovary that's producing estrogen. It's way over 300. So I've got to lengthen my stay on the pill with new round of bloods and u/s on Sunday. Fx that the estrogen goes down. They said it's over 300 and needs to be under 150. I don't know if it's my rotten OH, my bad IVF news or the bcp but I feel very depressed today. I'm teleworking, thank goodness (I'm a mess) and they had set me up with a psychologist appt this morning thankfully (the timing was perfect) as a requirement with ivf. The u/s doc came in to scan me and said 'OH MY, you're far too young for flare protocol!' Like I really needed the reminder that I have diminished reserves. Thanks ye wee sour tart for the great start to my day. :nope:

The one good piece of news is that they'll give me a doctors note to be off from ER to BFP if I want. :happydance:


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales: hope you had some positive news today 

Minxy: That's nice of your friend - better than announcing it in front of everyone that she is pregnant - glad your cold has gone 

afm: lots of twinges now and dull ache. OH has been in bed all day with this sickness bug - not too sure what to do - no doubt it will affect his swimmers which isnt great and I am praying I dont get it because the meds probably will be effected - sleeping on the sofa tonight - dont want to chance breathing in the same air as OH! - rescan tomorrow will mention it then. I will be devastated if we have to abandon this cycle


----------



## Ducktales

Thank you everyone
Scan went well
I have 4 follicles on the right, 11 on the left, 3 are already ready for egg collection and others not far behind, so egg collection will be on Friday
They are still worried about the left ovary but won't know till the day how easy it is to get to
Am going in at 7am on Friday which means I do my trigger shot tonight at 9.
Thank you for all your messages of support, it has really helped my positivity.
I have been at work today but am taking tomorrow off to chill before the EC
Xxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxy - glad you are feeling better. Its great that your friend is so understanding. Quite rare to find folks with children who are able to empathise.

2have4kids - sorry you are having a down day :hugs: Fingers crossed you are where you need to be by the weekend. I think the counselling as a matter of course is a good idea. Its optional for us and I think I might take it if we get another failed cycle. Its good to have help coming to terms with this crap! Hope tomorrow is a better day.

Melbram - sorry to hear about your OH. DP had the norovirus 3 days before ER last time. I moved out to avoid it and managed not to catch it but its not ideal for the swimmers. Whatever you do, avoid it all costs! Hope he is feeling better soon, there is a lot of it about at the mo x

Ducktales - glad things are on the up! Not long until Friday x

AFM, plodding on until next scan on Friday. Ovaries are bloated and feel swollen which is a good sign I suppose. Tired and achey seems to be a way of life at the mo!

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

2have4 kids sorry you are having a down day, I hope the counselling is helpful, its something I would have liked also, it would be nice if doctors thought about the impact of what they say
Pinke- roll on Friday for both of us
Melbram- sorry about oh, norovirus is short and sharp though so better than flu or something like that. Good luck at scan tomorrow
Minxy- what a thoughtful friend, good of her
Xx


----------



## Melbram

Quick update from my scan - stimming well - 24 follies on right and 17 on the left. The ones they measure are 10-12mm probably had apx10-15 that are up to standard with lots of little ones which will hopefully catch up. I have a bit of fluid on my ovary which I had last time but they were not concerned about it. Back Monday now and hopefully they will confirm egg collection Wednesday
....as for OH he is out of bed and feeling a bit better - as for me Im still dettol and bleach happy ;) 

good luck tommorow Ducktales x lots and lots of babydust to you x


----------



## Pinkie 33

That's great news Melbram! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram HOLY COW, that's alot of eggs! Wowwy wow. Can't wait to hear about your Monday scan!
Pinkie, let us know how it goes tomorrow, can't wait 
Ducktales, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, can wait to hear about your collection :dust: to you, may those stragglers catch up and be super quality!!
Minxy how are you? I devoured Call the midwife (OH liked it too) and onto a new TV series too called 24. Love it, very action packed!
Mummy how's the ms? You must be nearing your scan soon?

Well today was a better day. I've booked us a holiday in Florida this year during August long weekend. I just want ocean, sand, sun and beach. OH would be so happy to see the space station over there. A little baby shopping (USA is SO cheap for everything) as I'll be 4 months pregnant by then (yes, keeping VERY optimistic lol). Begrudgingly picked up my extra pill pack, lets go lets go!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids - good for you! Florida is fun, I really enjoyed the space centre. Its always good to have something to look forward to. We're planning a holiday in July, maybe Cornwall.

Ducktales - hows it all gone? Hope you are ok :hugs:

Is everyone else ok? Anymore updates?

AFM - scan went well this morning, similar numbers and sizes to Melbram. I'm also back on Monday, hoping to confirm EC on Wednesday. The nurse said I have a beautiful endometrium, lovely and plump :haha:


----------



## Ducktales

EC today which went well. Had it under sedation.
So they managed to access both ovaries to get 10 eggs!!!!!. I will get a call tomorrow morning from the embryologist to confirm if any/how many have fertilised
Just resting on the sofa, I have period like pains and an upset stomach with minor bleeding and just feeling tired
Update tomorrow!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales, I'm SO VERY HAPPY for you girl! Fan-friggen-tastic! :loopy::yipee::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> 2have4kids - good for you! Florida is fun, I really enjoyed the space centre. Its always good to have something to look forward to. We're planning a holiday in July, maybe Cornwall.

I just did a seminar yesterday on infographics. Cornwall and Finland have some of the worlds best infographics, they are high on branding and design (their graphics are just eye candy!) https://lynnedoor.blogspot.ca/2012/02/cornwall-via-infographic.html



Pinkie 33 said:


> AFM - scan went well this morning, similar numbers and sizes to Melbram. I'm also back on Monday, hoping to confirm EC on Wednesday. The nurse said I have a beautiful endometrium, lovely and plump :haha:

 Wow, that's loads of eggs then congrats and thats always nice to hear about your lining from the nurse :happydance:


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - wooo hooo! That is a good number. Are you ICSI or straight IVF?

Pinkie & Melbram - good luck for next week.

Pinkie - I'd like to get to Cornwall one day but its 8 hours from us on a good day

2have4kids - a holiday to Florida lovely lovely! I love America too, if May's treatment doesn't pan out we will treat ourselves to a trip to America just not sure where to go, can't really afford it but can't really afford not to either as no where makes me happier than going to the US (complete escape). DH has so far refused to drive there & won't let me either! Will have to work on him. Hoping it doesn't come to that and will be happy & pregnant instead & will have a little holiday closer to home maybe the Peak District area.
I might get Call the Midwife for my 2 week wait TV viewing. I haven't seen 24, I've heard it's good. Got 8 seasons of SuperNatural to get through now, may take a while.

Hope everyone has a good weekend & all is well x

AFM: nothing to report, should get AF 10th April & start contraceptives. It's beginning!


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy do you guys ever get really great cheapie airfares over to the US? if so, where are the landing points? On Tuesday there were United airllines fares for $288 round trip taxes inc to LA, NYC and Miami. My OH made us wait till 9pm to sit down & look at the fares and by then they were gone. I was so pissed so we booked using points and then booked 4star timeshare accoms (condo w/kitchen) for $275 for the week. Not waiting for that one to get snapped up! VRBO is great too for condo/cottage rentals. Would love to see north or south Carolina too, that coastline is so beautiful. I'll have to check out SuperNatural xx


----------



## Ducktales

We are having icsi
Hi to everyone else, feeling a bit rubbish so will do personals tomorrow
Xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hope you feel better soon Ducktales :flower:

mummy.wannabe - how are you doing? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all

I've missed so much of the crucial stuff.

Ducktales so happy for you. See we told you to keep positive, that's great. You normally have about half fertilise so let's hope for good ones.
Rest up. Are you off work for awhile now?
It really does take it out of your having collection.

Melbram wow loads and loads of follies, you should get a massive amount of eggs out of them. Bet your feeling full up. 

Pinkie glad your scans are going well too. You should have a good amount too.


2have4kids- Florida will be lovely and you will look fab in your maternity dresses and baby bump of the beach.

Minxychick you will be starting soon and the time flys by when you start.

I've got no holidays planned, we can't really afford it. We have so much still do in the house and the Galen before a baby/babies arrive and now we have sorted the flat we can concentrate on doing things around here. The new couple move in tomorrow.

My scan is on Tuesday so that's gone by quickly really. I'm 6weeks and 1 day today.
I actually slept most of the night last night and I really needed it. I can't function on no sleep. Not felt too sick today but couldn't eat a lot today. I've lost 4lbs already because I can't eat the same as I usually do.
I'm working this weekend and its the 1st back for about 4weeks or so. I hate doing weekends x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

This is what keeps me up half the night as well as the sickness. This is all down my bum and legs, it's so got and itchy. It doesn't show in the picture but its bright red. I'm going to see if they can give me any cream when I go on Tuesday as my skin is also so tough now, my hubby is having to force the needle in x


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - aww that looks so sore. I really hope they can offer some help. Sorry, I can't remember why your having the injections as opposed to the crinone or suppositories?

Ducktales - hope you feel better tomorrow & get good news. My 1st IVF was sedation, I felt a bit sore the days after like I'd done ALOT of sit ups. Oddly the 2nd one I was knocked out & felt nothing afterwards. 3rd one will be sedation again as the new clinic hasn't the staff/facilities to do general anesthetic. 

2have4kids - no there aren't really any goods deals from the UK to US, the cheapest are really long flights that involve spending a few hours somewhere. Its cheapest to go to the New York side rather than the LA side (by about £300 each!!). I used to be scared of flying so I got over that and went for my first flying holiday to Vegas & San Fran in 09, before TTC, that was meant to our 1 only big holiday (a 2nd honeymoon). The following year we did NY & Boston, booked it 6 weeks before cos we kept thinking I'd be pregnant by then. By the following year after clomid not working we had a week back to NY to help the waiting for IVF go quicker. Last year was IVF year. We've been together 13 years but had all our holidays in the last 4 (don't want it to sound like we're always jetting off places!) So in someways the US feels like an escape, where I forget about what I really want for a couple of weeks.

Night night gals
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm going the injections because I was at High risk of OHSS.
I was knocked out both times and I liked it that way. I wouldn't have liked to be sedated.
I woke up in pain but a quick fluid pain killer into my canular and I was feeling ok.

Ducktales hope you get a good amount today.

Minxy all those holidays sound like that's done you good.
I've been quite lucky really.
Mum and dad took us many places as kids and when my parents divorce we went on nice holidays with them.
As an adult. As hubby and I have been together since we were 16 we have been on loads on nice holidays together.
Main ones being 4 weeks to South Africa. Which was amazing.
Safari, a tradition Zulu land, shark diving, we traveled all around.
Traveled oz for honeymoon .
Been all around America, New York and lots if Spanish and Greek islands.
I've been very lucky. We just have taken to staying at home since trying to conceive and get the house into order.

Got my 1st weekend back to work so hope it goes by quickly and you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales: fantastic news on your eggs - any news on fertilisation?? I hate waiting for the phone call x 

Pinkie: yey for lots of follies - Im back Monday too with EC probably Wednesday. Imn panicking about OHSS though Im sure I have more follies this time than last time on day 5 

2have4kids: not long now :happydance: It will be lovely to get away for a bit after this mad rollercoaster x

Minxy:Will you be on long or short protocol?

Mummy: awch that looks sore bless you x good luck with Scan Tuesday that has come round really quickly


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm getting a tad excited now, just hope its good news x


----------



## Ducktales

Good news. Out of the 10 eggs, 8 were suitable for the fertilisation injection, of which 6 have fertilised!!!! They will call me early Monday morning to confirm if they want us to go in on Monday afternoon or Wednesday morning to have one put back, and how many we can freeze if they are still progressing well! Long way to go still but good news at this stage xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales after all that worrying you have 6 lil embies growing :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great news Ducktales! :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's great news!!!
I had 7 out of 13 so that's a lot.

Are you not allowed 2?
If they can't decide which is best on the day you might be allowed x


----------



## Ducktales

I am going to push for 2, fingers crossed x


----------



## Ducktales

Wanted to ask anyone who might be able to assist, over the course of today the pain is becoming worse, it is like a stabbing pain and feels like trapped wind and upset stomach and I am very bloated, is this normal the day after egg collection?
Am taking paracetamol but not helping
I don't have any of the listed OHSS symptoms and can wee but it hurts at the end of passing urine and hurts when I stand up or move around


----------



## Pinkie 33

Ducktales, I was very uncomfy after EC too. Some stabbing sorts of pain and bloatedness. We were given an emergency number to ring with any worries out of hours, if you have similar, might be worth an ask? xx


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales I was really uncomfortable too after EC it hurt when I sat down and when walking about. Lots of stabbing pains and I started to become really bloated which resulted in some OHSS after the transfer. Its a tricky one because I think all the OHSS symptoms are very similar to the symptoms you can expect from making your ovaries work overtime and after having lots of needles stuck into them x maybe give them a ring like pinky said if your worrying or symptoms get worse x 

How are you feeling Pinky? GL with scan tomorrow hopefulloy we are both on target for EC Wednesday


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was extremely bloated and had a lot of pains but no pain going to the toilet.
I would just ring the out of hours number and I think you leave a message and they get back to you.
Just so they can confirm it normal.
They might say wait and see what tomorrow brings x

You stay bloated until past your test date and then if your pregnant you stay bloated even longer x


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks for the advice, am monitoring it today and might call later
Bloating is not so bad today just stabbing pain in the left ovary so imagine it is just angry and being poked and prodded!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Just think your ovaries have gone from being the size of a grapefruit and they have to make there way back down to normal size so the cramps and pains are normal x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Glad you are feeling a bit better Ducktales. Maybe see how you feel n the morning? Its a rough ride we are on! :wacko:

Thanks Melbram, good luck tomorrow too :hugs: Hope you are doing ok. I'm feeling very bloated and tired today. We have been out for a three course dinner for Grandad's 81st Birthday. It was lovely but I am full and sleepy now! Cant wait for ET.


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - hope your feeling better. If it gets worse I would ring, I'm wondering if its bad bruising if they had trouble getting all the eggs. Fingers crossed for good news. 

Melbram - I'm not sure what protocall, long i think. I'm taking contraceptives from day 2 for 21 days, then buerslin injections and then gonal F. 

MummyW - the time has gone quickly. Hope work wasn't too busy, the sun is finally out here & everyone is out. 
I wish I was having a general for egg collection but if I want Norwich bourn it's sedation. It's not the sedation that bothers me just that it hurt afterwards but not at all after the general. Which makes no sense as I had 8 more eggs after the general. Oh well.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sounds like you had a nice day pinkie. Always makes me sleepy after a meal out.
I've been to my nans for the weekly roast.
It's tradition.
My little niece looks so much like me now when I was a child. She's always on the go, she to be doing something.
She tires me out and only see her for a few hours at a time.

Work was very busy today which I knew it would be.
The sun brings them all out.

Good luck with the scans tomorrow girls

Ducktales hope the pain subsides and makes sense that maybe your bruised from them trying to get to that awkward ovary.
Bless you! Rest up well and hot water bottle x


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks, feeling a bit better though cant stand up for long as too painful but sure it will improve tomorrow
Exciting week or everyone this week
Pinky and melbram good luck for tomorrow
Mummy wannabe good luck for Tuesday
Minxy- my EC was sedation not general anaesthetic though I was knocked out so must have been wavy sedation
Hoping it is good news tomorrow and that we can go to a 5 day ET
Looking forward to everyone's updates
Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Everyone :wave:
Mummy, it sounds like you had a relaxing weekend. I hope you're not feeling too tired with work. 2 more days till the scan :woohoo:
Melbram & Pinkie, good luck with the scans, wed/tuesday right?
Minxy, 3 more days till the pill, it'll fly by!

AFM, just did another scan & bloods, estrogen levels are down so we're good to go now. I only saw 1 tiny antral on the left and they're going to aspirate the two 2+ cm cysts on my R ovary on Tuesday. No sedation, just like their IVF treatment. Lovely. I asked and can pop some Tylenol before the appt. 

I hope everyone is doing well, glad to hear you've got some sunshine over there. xx


----------



## Ducktales

2have4kids said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> Mummy, it sounds like you had a relaxing weekend. I hope you're not feeling too tired with work. 2 more days till the scan :woohoo:
> Melbram & Pinkie, good luck with the scans, wed/tuesday right?
> Minxy, 3 more days till the pill, it'll fly by!
> 
> AFM, just did another scan & bloods, estrogen levels are down so we're good to go now. I only saw 1 tiny antral on the left and they're going to aspirate the two 2+ cm cysts on my R ovary on Tuesday. No sedation, just like their IVF treatment. Lovely. I asked and can pop some Tylenol before the appt.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, glad to hear you've got some sunshine over there. xx

Good luck for Tuesday, sorry I missed you out on my personals, I am rubbish!


----------



## 2have4kids

Duck, I hope you get to put back 2 eggies from all those little beauties! Can't wait to hear about your transfer and I hope you're relaxing and slowly feeling better. Sorry you're feeling rubbish, take it easy:sleep:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Definately sounds like an exciting week for all.
Look forward to hearing the updates x


----------



## Ducktales

Good news, all 6 embryos are doing very well, some are excellent the others very good so they want us to go to 5 day blastocyst so back on Wednesday at 1pm to have one (hopefully 2 if I can persuade them!) put back 
So pleased


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yay!! That's great news.
5 days are so much better and they'll be able to get te best 1 or 2.
Really push for 2. The embryologists are softer than the consultants.


----------



## Melbram

Great News Ducktales GL with transfer 

How was your scan Pinky?

Im all set for EC on Wednesday - just waiting on the time - OH has to be there to give his sample at 7.30, because we are having IMSI my EC will be a late EC - hopefully not too late because I can eat of drink anything! Also waiting on blood test results seen as I am high risk OHSS - FX for fresh transfer x


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow, this is so exciting. I'm so happy for you Ducktales, I can't wait to start stimming and get going too. Doesn't this put you ladies close to having Christmas/New Years babies Ducktales, Melbram & Pinkie?


----------



## Melbram

It sure does 2have4kids :) 

well just had a call from the centre with the times for my egg collection and blood test results. Good news is Im bang in the middle of where my eastrogen levels should be in terms of OHSS risk. Bad news is the centre has stopped doing IMSI...I only paid for it last week and discussed with the nurse this morning - clearly been a breakdown in communication and the nurse was very embarassed so proceeding with IMSI - EC is 8.30am on Wednesday


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks
Yes if this ivf works I would be due around Christmas Day, my DH's birthday is on 27th dec and he hates it!
When I was young I used to talk about planning my baby to be born in July or August- if only we had that luxury!
Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

I know Ducktales Im exactly the same - great Christmas present for us but the child will hate it and probably never end up having a birthday party with all its school friends etc which makes me a little sad but hey ho at least our children will be extremely wanted and loved x


----------



## 2have4kids

It depends, if you all wind up with twins :haha: you'll very likely be early.


----------



## Ducktales

Melbram, good news about EC but can't believe the stress you have had around the imsi
2have4- yes that's true although am fully expecting they only let me put one back this time
Pinkie- how was the scan
Minxy how are you?
Mummy- one more sleep!
Afm pain is much better today, fully under control with paracetamol and glad I have an extra couple of days to recover before ET
I weighed myself today and have put on 4lbs throughout the process but to be fair I have been drinking loads of pineapple juice, eating nuts and generally not depriving myself of anything- you have to be happy and if food does that, why not! I am not overweight just would like to be 10 stone or 140lbs but now 8lbs off that.
Oh well if ivf fails I will lose weight being unhappy and if it works I will no doubt be nauseous- last time I had my BFP I lost 10lbs in 10 weeks as felt so sicky
Xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi All

Ducktales - great news! :happydance: Keeping everything crossed for you x Glad you are feeling better

Melbram - good news you got sorted but stress you don't need. Roll on Wednesday! Lots of lovely eggs to collect x

mummy - is it your scan tomorrow or am I getting confused? If so, lots of luck :hugs:

2have4kids - what happens when they aspirate? Will it hurt?! Is that tomorrow? If so, good luck xx

AFM - scan went well, trigger tonight for EC 9.00am on Wednesday. Looking forward to a needle free day tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is good :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, they said it'll be exactly the same as IVF, just take less time. No meds, no freezing and no sedation-just like the IVF in Canada. If it hurts I'm going to yowel in hopes they give me something. I'm NOT looking forward to it. I asked what I can take with the baby aspirin that I'm on and they said Tylenol woohoo. Whatever it takes right? 

I can't wait to hear how it goes for you ladies on Wednesday.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey ladies.

It's my scan tomorrow. I was excited but I've over done it today and got a few pains but going to chill out for the rest of the evening.
I'm just worrying really and need my mind to be put at ease.
I will let you all know.

When hubby and I were trying to conceive we stopped a few months either way of Christmas so we didn't get a Christmas baby but I honestly don't care know. I'm due 28th November but if its twins in sure it be a few weeks earlier.
You can also have a party in the summer for children, BBQ and bouncy castle or something, so they don't miss out on parties.

Melbram wow that's gone quick too. Good luck and hoe you have a good amount. 
What a nightmare the IMSI has been for you.
So they are still doing it? 

Pinkie good luck on your EC on weds too. 
I can't wait to stop doing my injections, another 6 weeks left x

2have 4kids when's that happening? Hope it doesn't hurt you x


----------



## Pinkie 33

You take it easy mummy, don't overdo things. Looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow x

Thanks for all the positive thoughts ladies. Cant wait to get Wednesday out of the way. DP also has to prepare for surgery in case the sample is too low. Its only just grown back from last time, bless him!


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4kids - good luck on aspirating. It's one thing after another for us ladies. Nothing is straightforward. Somewhere in Europe doesn't give pain relief for collection either. Any idea when you'll start stimming? 

Melbram - I can't believe your clinic has stopped doing imsi, ridiculous. thank goodness they're still doing it for you. It's stress you just don't need at a time like this. Glad to hear your e2 is ok. Good luck 

Pinkie - good luck

Duck tales - great news they are going for a 5 day. I wouldn't worry about the weight, I put on 4lbs on my 1st ivf but it just dropped off during the summer.
( Sadly put on 8lb since Christmas (we weigh the same now), I need to cut down a bit but I've done no cardio for a year so not bad, not weighed this much in over 10 years.). I think it feels like more due to all the bloating, I felt huge the first time but not so much the second. After spending most of my life counting calories I've stopped this last year & trying to concentrate on nutrition. 

MummyW - good luck for tomorrow, I'm excited to hear all about the scan. 

Afm: first time ever AF arrived super early today, making my last cycle 25 days. Start the pill tomorrow. Going into clinic a week Friday to pick up drug schedule. Am excited to get started & just want to get on but part of me wants to run and hide cos it's serious now. By mid June my dreams will either be on their way to coming true or y'know the sad bit of starting again. 

Sorry fir grammar/missing words typing on my iphone


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy this is the good bit now. I think it gets harder from egg collection.
For me anyway you just have to remember don't stress because things don't always go to plan but near enough always get fixed or sorted.

Hope we all have great news this year x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, I can't wait to hear about your twins :happydance: It's happening tomorrow @ 8:30am. I'll take the day off if I'm sore. If it hurts you'll hear me yowling all the way over in Britain, I'm not staying quiet and red-faced about this, they'll know immediately and so will all of the guests in the waiting room. Since I have IVF coming up too, they will have a 'lesson learned' session with this little howler!
Pinkie, they actually go in there and get the little swimmers out? WOW, and owch. Brave man you've got. GL with it guys! 
Minxy, this is VERY exciting! BCP days will fly by. I hope you have no side effects. They'll be showing me how to do the injections tomorrow and I'll get the meds then too. :happydance:
Melbram, I'm glad you convinced them to honour your ISCI agreement. Changes can happen sure! But can't we honour all existing ISCI's in the mean time, silly buggers. Glad things worked themselves out!


----------



## ragae32

You need to be in the best of health when you go for IVF.God bless youhttps://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie your poor hubby but we have to go through horrible stuff too.

We just on the way to London now. My appt is in 2 hours!
I didn't sleep at all last night, was just worrying and couldn't get my mind to switch off.
Ill let you know x


----------



## Pinkie 33

mummy & 2have4kids - good luck today ladies! xxx

What a manic week for this thread :happydance:

We are hoping DP wont need the TESE (testicular sperm extraction). We have a sample in the freezer. So he will provide a fresh sample on the day, if there isn't enough they will defrost the sample and if there still isn't enough they will go in. Our lowest SA had 6 and our highest 100,000.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm having twins!!!

Both got really good heart beats.
Baby a is measuring 7.7mm
Baby b is measuring 7.5mm


----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## Ducktales

Oh my god I am so happy for you
Fabulous news
Xxxxzz


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The blobs that look like heads, aren't. They are the yolks x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. It really doesn't sink in.
We both cried when she said. Saw the little flicking heart beats are amazing x


----------



## Ducktales

I bet you did, I just cried reading your post!
This is your year xxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Do you think they will allow me 2 embies tomorrow- not sure what they are like at hammersmith?
I am 32 in July and this is our first ivf but only one free on the NHS 
What do you think mummy?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bless you its your hormones x

I really hope they let you.
On the 1st round we were told no but because we only had 2 eggs collected and they were still not quite blasts yet at day 5 they decided for the best chances to let me have them both back.
But your fight is this is your only free Nhs round and really do fight for it.
It's our bodies at the end of the day.
The embryologist and softer than the consultants x


----------



## Pinkie 33

mummy - wonderful news! So happy for you! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::bunny:

You must be both over the moon :hugs: xxx

Ducktales - push as hard as you can for two. Ours were strict about only one on the NHS but you never know unless you try xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you.
I'm very happy and blessed x


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie not long now till EC are you excited?
Can I ask how long we're you at the clinic after ET
I have to be there at 1pm, but have acupuncture booked at 4.30 (which I can cancel if required) and we are 30-45 mins drive away
Am I likely to make it ?
Just wanted to try and get acu on the same day if possible


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Ducktales, I'm impatient today! I'll be excited on Thursday when we know how things have gone! 

We were at the clinic 30mins before ET, the procedure took about 30mins I think, I rested for 30mins afterwards. This time I'm going to try and sit for longer after (if I'm not bursting for a wee again :wacko:). Some of it will depend on how much fannying around (excuse the pun :haha:) they do at your clinic. My last ET was not pleasant as they had trouble with the catheter (wrong size for me or something, don't worry, not a common problem). They tell me they'll be prepared for it this time so should be quicker. So, I would think you'll be fine is what I'm trying to say! :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

Great, thanks. Am not going to start drinking until I arrive as my biggest issue is knowing I need a wee and not being able to go- even if I need a little wee I go immediately!!!!
I am so impatient today too and will have to be until midday tomorrow!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Ha ha! I know just what you mean. Our clinic is an hour and a half away and the thought of sitting in the car needing a wee all that time fills me with dread so I have to get there early and start guzzling!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Mine was at 1 like yours.
They normally do 6 ladies and it depends what your surname is.
It's alphabetical order and as I'm cope, I was 2nd.
I went to the toilet when I got there and then only drank 3/4 of a normal bottle of water. 
Buy the time they are ready, you have spoke to the embryologist, taken to your bed, ready and then have to wait.
It was 2.15 when I went into the transfer room.
It took 15 mins and have to lay down for 30 mins if you can.
Then you fill out a survey for them on a phone thing and get ready and go.

You will prob make your accupuncture still x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You won't have a catheter put in.
They do take awhile inbetween people.
I only started drinking when I was called upstairs because I've had it before and knew you sit upstairs with the other couples dometimes and couple by couple were called in to see embroygist and then you all go into the room.
This time round they sorted it couple at a time so you went into your room one at a time.
It took an hour once your upstairs so don't drink too early! I learnt by my 1st time.
If your bladder is like mine. It only takes half hour to start feeling full, don't over fill.
They said mine was brimming and I only had just over half the bottle.

They press very hard down on your bladder through the whole procedure so they can see where they are putting the eggs back.
I felt like I was going to wee on the man.
You clamp down to stop the wee but then have the speculum in too x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy! I'm crying I'm so happy for you!!! Yeay!:happydance: well done little mama!!!

Kind of emotional from my cyst aspiration too. It was painful, I cried. Too much pressure and then 3 different hard pokes. They took 2 big fat vials of fluid out. Glad it's done. 
The good news is that I have 9 antral follies, 4 left & 5 right - that's more than any u/s showed all last year. I think losing weight and the DHEA must be working. 
Got the meds this morning & DH did the injection for me. I was so glad he did, I'm feeling a bit of a mess right now. Glad I have yoga at noon! 
I'm so happy for you mummy, I wish I could give you a big hug. You're our lucky charm & thanks for starting this thread 

Ladies, good luck with your ec's & et. Fx for loads of top quality eggs & successful implantation!! :flower:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great news 2have4kids! Yay for more follies! Sorry it was so painful, sounds like a tricky procedure. Onwards and upwards, your hard work is paying off :happydance:


----------



## Ducktales

Thanks mummy, good to know
I am an M so won't start drinking for a bit!
Xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congratulations!!!!! Mummy.w:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
I am so happy for you both:hugs:. Has it sunk in yet?:cloud9:

2have4kids 9 follies:happydance: great news. Nice that hubby did the injection for you. How long will you have to do it for?

Ducktales good luck with tomorrow you are going to be our second success on this thread!!!:hugs::dust:

Pinkie33 good luck with EC on Thursday. Only two more sleeps:sleep:


----------



## Melbram

Mummywannabe: congratulations on your twinnies :yipee: such fab news to keep us all motivated too x 

2have4kids: the procedure sounds horrible all over with now so you can move on - great news on the follies :thumbup:

Ducktales: I am awful at needing a full bladder. Sometime I can drink nothing but if I know I cant wee just makes me want to go! GL with transfer x

Pinkie: GL with your EC tomorrow

Minxy: yey for AF arriving its all go from here 

afm: want to get tomorrow out the way with now - having to leave at 6.30am :sleep: hoping I wont be in as much pain as I was last time after the EC - I think because I have so many follies = more needles in the ovaries :dohh: everything crossed for some quality embies without the OHSS. Think I made a mistake on previous post - IMSI cancelled so now ICSI instead


----------



## 2have4kids

Can you guys answer a question for me? How many antral follies did you see on the baseline and how many did you wind up with at EC? Just wondering if any more pop out or if that's it. Thanks :winkwink:


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales, I hope everything goes PERFECTLY for you tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you all day...let us know how it goes as soon as you can:flower::flower:


----------



## Melbram

I wasnt told how many I had at baseline just told quite a few - I have 24 on right and 17 on the left. You should get more when you stimmulate x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Lots happening tomorrow! Melbram, good luck, will be thinking of you. We are leaving at 6.15am. Cant wait to hear how it goes. 

Good luck with ET Ducktales, cant wait to hear how you get on.

I've just helped DH shave his bits ready for tomorrow, poor him! He is quite hairy and must be really uncomfy. He never complains though. Hopefully it will all be in vain and no surgery for him.


----------



## Ducktales

Hi 2have4 I had 15 antral follicles, 10 eggs, 8 mature ones
I will update tomorrow afternoon, appointment not till 1 so lots of patience needed for tomorrow morning!


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie & Melbram, I'm glad you ladies will be knocked out for your EC's. You'll both do great tomorrow, FX for you both for great big healthy beautiful eggies. :hugs:

Minxy how's everything? Are you and your OH excited to get started?


----------



## MinxyChick

MummyW - well done! It's just brilliant. 

Pinkie & Melbram - fx crossed you have lots of lovely eggs collected. 

Ducktales - fx for tomorrow. Hope 1pm hurries up. 

2have4kids - sounds like you were very brave. This is so tough. Any idea when you can start the drugs? 

Afm: I am excited to get started but it's a mixed emotion between wanting to be where everyone else is & pure terror. The first time I was tense until EC then I was ok, 2nd time I was fine except between EC and ET. Like weirdly fine. This time I've been feeling emotional for a while (pmt? Never had it before, honestly!). I think I might be a wreck this time. After all the years of trying & planning beforehand, I've always thought at any time I was the most ready & desperate for this to work but if its even possible Im even more so this time. The prize seems so much greater than ever. Looks like no more hiding my emotions! Last week I even cried at friends when joey moved out from chandlers after making lots of money on days of our lives. I've seen that episode maybe 6-10 times before & never cried before! 

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have 4 kids that sounds horrible.why they would put you out for that I don't know. It's over now tho.
I wasn't told what Antral follies I had before had.

I feel the love people. Thank you all so much!!
It has not sunk in no, and don't think it will for awhile.

Good luck tomorrow pinkie ducktales and melbram.
How weird you have all fallen on the same day for collection or transfer.

Be thinking of you all and let us know how it goes.

Minxy its a hard time but you know you've got to do it to get your dream family.
This time round might be completely different and you'll deal with it much better
I found it more relaxing having done it before.
We will all still be here spurring you on!!!! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, third times a charm, this will happen for you, just don't let that stress build up...go for a walk, bath, read or find a nice episode of your fav program/snuggle. Rest and treat yourself kindly. You'll do brilliantly!

I started the Suprefact this morning every 12 hours and Thursday I start the other two jabs, first scan next Thursday.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh your on the way 2 have4kids!!!! X
Hope its ok.

Well once again I've been up all night so ill struggle again at work.
It's really hard going. Apartently it could be the progesterone keeping me up so I've got another 5 weeks of it to see.
I've got loads of grey hairs coming through since this round started!!!!!


----------



## Ducktales

I forgot- are you on the bum bullets or injections?
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bum bullets haha that made me laugh.
No I'm on injections x


----------



## Ducktales

Thats what they feel like!!!
I might try and switch to injections- the evening one is ok but the morning one and this is tmi but makes me go to the bathroom multiple times, not upset stomach just everything I eat and drink straight through me- not sure if it is affected the injection of progesterone but will ask today. Here already for my 1pm as as usual left really early for traffic and it took 24 mins! Going to grab a sandwich anyway
Update later
Xxx


----------



## Melbram

Hope all is going well ducktales x

Pinky how'd u get on? Xx

Afm 19 eggs same as last time x I scared the nurses a bit by passing out as they were putting me onto the resting bed after collection x the wait is on now for the call 2moz!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi all

12 eggs for me, quite pleased but feel very sore. Cant wait for the call in the morning xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Melbram - very good work! 

Ducktales - if they are the same as the ones I took you can put them up either front or back! Can't remember if it says on the packet, might be worth asking the nurse as they might not have the same bad affect in the morning. Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## MinxyChick

Well done pinkie.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

19 and 12 wow good numbers.

At my hospital they move you to a bed straight after sedation, I don't think I could have walked to my bed.
Hope you were ok xxx

Lets see what tomorrow brings.
We've had great news on here so far.
We like each others good luck charms ha x


----------



## Melbram

They use a wheel chair to take me to my room. It's was as they were getting me out of the wheelchair I just went lol

Great news pinky! :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks everyone :hugs:

Well done Melbram, sorry you had some problems coming round. We are wheeled out on the bed and brought round with air. How are you feeling? I don't remember feeling this sore last time. Just taken some pain relief. Snuggled on sofa with a blanket and pillow now!

DP had enough swimmers in the sample thank goodness. They were concerned about quality though so they were talking about using the frozen sample if needs be.

They have said if 4 or less fertilise I'll be back in on Friday and if there are more they'll try and make blasts so it will Monday. I'm really worried that we'll get to Monday and only have one (or none) left. Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Nice numbers ladies! Oooch Melbram that sounds like a rough time coming around. I hope you're both feeling better now. 
Pinkie, FX for you that the sperm make it to where they need to be, get the frosties out quick if that's what they need to do. I hope you get lots of blasts fertilised, all it takes is 1, you'd think they could just find at least 1 for each and make a go of it?

How do you all work the jab schedule. Wake up on the weekends at 5:30am to do the suprefact/burselin jabs? I start at 7am and end at 4:15 with it taking 20 min to get home. I guess I won't be staying to do any overtime unless I take my gonal F pen with me if we're meant to do it between 1pm and 5pm. I'll just be getting home in the nick of time to do it. That's going to get pretty complicated if I have to fuss in the bathroom stall at work with 3 jabs to give myself, swabs, etc. A bit of a crazy schedule. Was it this complicated for you ladies? Shift work would really put a spin on things.


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids - I was told that stims needed to be in the evening (anytime) but buserelin could be anytime. So to keep things simple I did both at 6pm when I knew I'd be home. Seems like you have strict guidelines x


----------



## Ducktales

Fab news pinkie and melbram
Yes, Minxy I did get told you can do them vaginally but not as effective apparently
2have4 I was told to take my stims at the same time as my buserelin, and I took mine at 6am every day weekends too, was not given the option of the mornings
Afm
1 excellent quality embryo on board, it was already a hatching blastocyst, we have 2 being frozen - also very good quality ones. Chances they said were 50% + and test day is Sunday 21st April xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great news Ducktales! Wishing you loads of luck! x Fab that you have frosties too :happydance:


----------



## Ducktales

The embryo inside me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MinxyChick

That's brilliant news Ducktales. 

These clinics! Ill see if I've got any left to check brand but the 1st lot said use them vaginally even though I begged to put them up my bum as I was in such discomfort from the Crinone. But my new doc says no problem. Honestly. 

2have4 - they always said between 6-8 pm for gonal f. 

Damn inconsistencies. 

Good to hear everyone has had a sucessful day, hope you can all rest up & chill xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Nice pic. How did you get it? I never got to see my embies previously.


----------



## Ducktales

I am on cylogest
They gave it to me without asking which I was pleased with
I begged for 2 but they said no way because of my age, it being our first try and the quality of the embryo


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales said:


> The embryo inside me!

WOW that one's HUGE! Sticky bean, sticky bean, sticky bean!! Well done ducktales, that's a beauty.:happydance:


----------



## Melbram

Congrats on being PUPO Ducktales :D hope the lil bean snuggles in for a cosy 9 months

Pinky hope u get ur blasts I'm praying for a blast this time and only want one put back anyway couldn't cope with extra risks x 

I'm ok if I don't move lol the slightest move and I have shooting pains in ovaries so lay on the sofa ordering oh about ;)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Melbram, that's reassuring. I've been worrying that it shouldn't hurt this much as it didn't last time. MiL has just been round with a bag full of Waitrose ready meals so we're all set :thumbup:

I found out lots more about the last blasts today. We were told at the time that one made it to grade B out of the 5 we had at day 3. I assumed this mean the other 4 died off but apparently not, they were all just a stage or two behind. This changes how I feel about things a bit. I'm going to be asking a lot more questions as we go through this time.

I've just had to talk MiL through the EC process. She thought it was like plucking a bunch of plump grapes out of my ovaries! :haha:

Hoping for sticky beans for us all xxx


----------



## Ducktales

My EC pain has only just died down, I felt like someone was picking grapes from my ovaries
Hope you feel better soon 
Xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Melbram and pinkie well done those are some good numbers:hugs:

Ducktales congrats it looks really good and the shape and size roll on the 21st:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's a great looking blast ducktales. I think this is going to be good news.

2have4 kids I had to take mine around the same time every morning which was about 6.30-7.30am.

Melbram you rest up and hopefully start to feel better soon x

Pinkie hope your ok too and it all goes well.

I really do have a great feeling about this year for all of us x


----------



## MinxyChick

Bundles - how are things with you? Any dates for next lot of treatment?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello Ladies

Our clinic just called. Out of the 12 eggs, 10 were mature. So they did ICSI on all 10. But only 3 took :cry:

So we are back in tomorrow for ET. I am disappointed, everything I've read suggests 5 day transfers are more successful. Also, doesn't leave anything for the freezer. I'm going to ask if they'll throw in all 3 but I doubt it somehow!

Now frantically researching 3 day success rates to try and cheer myself up! I suppose the positive side is that they will be back in a natural environment sooner :shrug:

Bugger it.

xx


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie 33 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Our clinic just called. Out of the 12 eggs, 10 were mature. So they did ICSI on all 10. But only 3 took :cry:
> 
> So we are back in tomorrow for ET. I am disappointed, everything I've read suggests 5 day transfers are more successful. Also, doesn't leave anything for the freezer. I'm going to ask if they'll throw in all 3 but I doubt it somehow!
> 
> Now frantically researching 3 day success rates to try and cheer myself up! I suppose the positive side is that they will be back in a natural environment sooner :shrug:
> 
> Bugger it.
> 
> xx

I have done lots of research on 3 vs 5 day and the feeling is there is no difference in the success rate it is just different clinics different approaches.
3 is great - I know you wanted more but it is quality not quantity
I will be keeping everything crossed for you but am sure this is your time
Xxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Afm I woke up in the night really hot and bad headache and I feel very unwell, tired, bad head and bad nausea like I am going to throw up.
I think I must have picked up a bug, not sure where from as I haven't even been out !
I am petrified of being sick as well!!!
Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Massive hugs, I totally feel your disappointment. See if you can get 2 put back. I've definately seen online 3 day sucess rates, they are a bit less than 5. But I do know actual people who have had sucess with an early transfer. In fact they have twins. Please keep in mind that it does work & you can keep those embies safe & warm inside. I feel your disappointment so much. 

Stay strong xxx


----------



## Melbram

Pinky: u have 3 lil embies which is great! Some pole only get 3 eggs x as others have said they have good chance being in natural environment and they r more likely to put 2 back if their bit blasts x everything crossed for u xxx

Ducktales : oh no hope ur bug passes soon although the sickness may well b lil embies settling in x

Afm out if 19 eggs 14 were good enough for icsi and 7 have fertilised x hoping they r better quality than last time x booked in for 5day on Monday at 3.30 but have to have scan before to assess my ovaries etc to check ohss give what happened last time x


----------



## Ducktales

Melbram- good news for you too about fertilisation
I am feeling very positive for this thread and all of us
Xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks everyone :hugs:

Ducktales - sorry you aren't feeling so good. Might be worth calling the clinic to see if they suggest any medication? You don't want to be poorly at the mo x

Melbram- great news! :happydance: Hope this weekend goes quick for you x Fingers crossed all goes well with your scan

Thanks Minxy, not long until your turn :flower: x

As we are private (only one NHS go here :growlmad:) I know we are ok for two to go back. But if they aren't so sure at 3 days which are the strongest, it would make sense to throw the lot in and see what happens right?! I'll ask anyway. I think I know the answer :haha:


----------



## Melbram

I think it will depends in the embryo quality and ur age whether they'll put the 3 back x


----------



## Ducktales

Not feeling so bad now, just intense cramping and I am panicking, I was tidying up and moved a chest of drawers (I had emptied the drawers) before I remembered no lifting
It wasn't hugely heavy and didn't hurt or cause my arms to ache but I am so so stupid
I think the cramping might be because I have been on my feet all morning- just sorting out clothes and trying to declutter but I am kicking myself
I am lying on the sofa now resting but my clinic was very clear that they didn't want me to lie in bed or do nothing and suggested I go back to work so have done nothing more than I would do if I was in the office
What do you guys think??
I am so cross with myself
Xxx


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales I don't think lifting will make a great deal of difference although personally I wouldn't simply because I am paranoid about every little thing having gone through this process x most people don't even no they r pregnant now and continue their day as normal which doesn't harm baby x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I agree with Melbram, I think its fine. If women had to stay still to get babies to stick, nobody would ever have a natural BFP! That said, I'll be staying as still as poss for the next 3-5 days. DP has given me strict instructions! A bit of activity and some resting will be fine xx


----------



## Ducktales

Thank you, I think worrying about it makes it worse as well!!
Still cramping but on my left ovary so assuming that my exertion has irritated the left ovary which was already hurting from egg collection
Xx


----------



## Melbram

Pinky how u feeling today after ec? I'm still in quite abut of pain and walking like an old woman x cramping more today too


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales, sorry to hear you're feeling ill. Keep well hydrated, loads of decaf tea & water and maybe take some vit C just to give your system a little boost.

I'm sure your cramping is from your EC and your blown up ovaries rather than embryo having a hard time with your lifting. They punched multiple holes in there, I'm still bleeding from Wednesdays appt and it was only 2 punches on one side with 1/10th the length of time it'd take for a full IVF. 

You'll be OK, don't stress, kick those feet up and enjoy your time with your beautiful blast/embryo (I don't know what it is at this point?). 

Pinkie, go for 3! I bet if you insist they'll agree to it. We're putting 3 back if they're decent quality and 4 if not good quality. Chances are still less than 40% even for singleton or twins from the overall Canadian stats with a woman over the age of 37 putting 4 back so we signed the forms for 3 or 4 depending. To me 40% is daunting when I'm paying $7500+ for the treatment.

Melbram that's exciting for Monday then,I'm crossing everything that the quality is great, wouldn't it be nice to have some decent frosties as well as a BFP, it'll happen for you!

Minxy how are you? 
Anyone hear from Bundles lately?

AFM, I start Gonal F & Luveris today: 6am jab suprefact, 5pm gonal F & luveris, 6pm suprefact again. Have to leave in time today for home to make it for 5pm. Can we exercise during the tww? 
On a different tangent, my sister just started work in the same department as me this week. It's nice having her just down the hall to chat with. She was excited to work for our GM too, he's about forcing our developers to enlist more sustainable concepts (we work in planning dept) which is a far stretch from the terrible boring stuff & urban sprawl that's been happening. A great week all 'round!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Minxychick my appointment was today. They have finally referred me!:happydance: and I pleaded with the consultant to send the letter as ASAP he said he would personally take the forms over to be written up so hopefully won't have to wait long


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: yey for starting jabbing it will fly by now

Bundles: great news on getting ur referral sorted


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ducktales try not to worry I am sure it will be fine as the other ladies said girls go a whole month doing everything normally before the know. But to keep you from worrying just lie down more often for the rest of your time off.

Melbram- goodluck for Monday:flower:

2have4kids- hi I am here:thumbup: goodluck with the injection it's getting so exciting now


----------



## Ducktales

Thank you so much everyone, you have put my mind at ease
Have been resting all day and the cramps are still there but they were also there yesterday so maybe that's a good sign for implantation, fingers crossed

2have4kids - glad the injections have started, if you know what I mean! Not long now
Bundles- that's great news
Pinkie- yes push for 3 I think if you are private and your second go they are much more willing
Melbram- sorry you are in pain, hope both you and pinkie feel better soon


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bundles - fab news! :happydance: at last its finally happening for you x

2have4kids - hope the jabs go well. Its good that they let you put so many back, hope you get loads of little embies to choose from x

Melbram - sorry you are having pain. I'm much better today. Still twinging but ok which is probably good considering ET tomorrow x

Ducktales - hope they are implantation cramps, keeping everything crossed for you, rest up and try to avoid shifting anymore furniture! x

AFM - hoping all three make it until tomorrow


----------



## Melbram

Best of luck with ET tomorrow Pinky! Lots if baby dust conning ur way x this time tomorrow ul b PUPO

Hoping pain eases for tomorrow as I'm meant t b back in work &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey everyone.

Lots going on.
Duck tales I moved a big shoe rack after my transfer and as long as you didn't really push yourself, which you said you didn't. We worry ourselves too much. Your blast looks even better than mine were and I've got good thoughts about it.
I had serious amount of cramps after ET is totally normal. That egg is Implanting.

Pinkie. It's a shame you didn't get more but 3 are good and they could be great quality. I'd push for 2 if they a good quility and if not then all 3. Good luck for tomorrow.

Melbram- hope your ok and your eggs are excellent on Monday. Are you allowed 2 put back ? Good amount too x

Bundles - where have you been? So pleased you go refered. You must be happy. I remember that feeling and honestly it didn't take too long for the letter to come through. You'll be starting so soon as will you MINXYCHICK.

2have 4kids- wow 3 or 4 back. I wish you all the luck for a smooth round.

AFM. I've finished my 6 day week and got 3 off now. Doing some online shopping. Need some work trousers so getting maternity under the bump trousers so I have them. I can't wear my normal pairs its so uncomfortable on my tum, it's very tender when pushed or I bend down or lay on it.
Still hasn't really sunk in but it will take ages I think.
Got doctors appt for tomorrow. They do your initial appt and then refer you to your midwife. I hope i don't have to wait too long because I want to have my 12 week on time, if not have 1 before x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi mummy- thank you for your advice also. I pray it is implanting!
Hope you find some suitable trousers
Enjoy your 3 off
Melbram- I hope you feel better tomorrow- can you stay off if not?
Minxy- how are you doing?
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Melbram you got to go back to work inbetween?
You off after ET tho? You can get signed off by the doctor x


----------



## Ducktales

I go back on Monday, didn't want the whole 2ww off there is no way I could cope!
On restricted desk only duties though
X


----------



## Melbram

Ideally I need to go in tomorrow to tie up a few loose ends nobody really covers from me when I'm not there cuz I'm the only one who does my area x I will be taking the 2ww off if I get that far x

Oh just gone to get me a hot water bottle to see if it eases the pain a bit x stomach feels tense and like a pulling feeling

Mummy yey for ur 3 days off!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hope you feel better soon. Our bodies go through a lot and we just can't guess what these pains are x
You are going to need the 2ww off because this Is it for you!!! X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

MummyW thanks I am so happy it just feels like things are moving :happydance:. Look on new looks website they had a sale on mat clothes:thumbup: enjoy your 3 days off

Pinkie goodluck with ET tomorrow:dust:

Melbram sorry about being in so much pain hot water bottles always helps with my period pains. Can you go in for half a day maybe?

Ducktales you go back on Monday you need to make sure you stay stuck to your desk no running about


----------



## Melbram

Yes bundles I think ill do the bare minimum and go as soon as I can if still in pain x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bundles the time will really fly now.
Yep I've been on the new look and got lots if things in my basket ha xp


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - good luck tomorrow 

Ducktales - glad to hear everything is moving at last. 

2have4 - the stat you quoted was for ladies over 37. How old are you Hun? I hope they let you transfer the amount you want.

Hope everyone's aches & cramps ease up. 
Have got a week booked off after ET am thinking of asking doc to sign me off the other week. Should I ask before or during 2ww? 

Afm: the drug company called today my ivf meds arrive in a fortnight. All ok here, looking forward to having my friend over for dinner tomorrow nightly who sadly will also be doing ivf later this year. It's very odd when your friend tells you they are having 'troubles etc etc' and you can say yeah I know all about X, Y & Z. It's nice to have someone to talk too but as much as I feel envious of friends getting pg first, to see them go through this is much worse. 2013 will be our year!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minxy, I'm 37 as of Sept. They will let me transfer as many as I want up to 4 (which is scary to me) but we'll only do 4 if they aren't all good quality.

What's a fortnight? YEAY for getting your meds soon!!! And sorry to hear about your friend but it's great that you can chat and share. I always feel like sometimes ppl look at me strangely when they ask about IVF - it's so foreign unless you've had to go that route.

Melbram & Pinkie I hope are feeling better soon. Pinkie tomorrow it'll snuggle in for a long warm cozy 9 months :happydance: Melbram make it a quickie tomorrow, hopefully the time goes fast and you won't be in too much pain!
Mummy, how's the ms? 
Ducktales just make sure the stress doesn't phase you. I can relate to you wanting to do stuff, I'm going to miss doing my gym routine in the tww. And then there's the shower/bath reno that I've got on the go, sitting there staring at unfinished work will be difficult mentally hahaha.
Bundles this is fantastic news, wishing you a speedy first appt!


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4 - A fortnight is 14 days. x


----------



## Ducktales

Morning all, 
Good luck today pinkie
Hope everyone else is good
I have been trying to relax but struggled when I opened the under stairs cupboard to a large semi alive mouse that had caught in a trap I laid about a month ago!
We often have a couple of nice come in around this time of year so had set a few traps to stop them before they start but this one was gross, it's beady eyes were looking at me
Not the best start to today- it made me very nauseous but that is nothing to do with the embie!!!
&#55357;&#56377;


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy I didn't pre tell my doctor I was doing ivf, they were informed a long the way by my hospital but not when I was having treatment.
I told my boss I wanted the 2 ww off to relax as that was the most important part for me to let the eggs take and not worry.
So once id had transfer I booked an appt took my paper work and told them I was allowed to be signed off for the ivf 2ww so they wrote me a note.
Its in there best interest if its on the Nhs to sign you off and let it work than pay out another go to make it work.
I was then just paid statutory. I lost about £200 but worth it to relax and not be on my feet all day.

You could also make an appt just before transfer and tell them what's happening and when can you get your sick note.
Hope that helped.
Sorry your friend is going through it too.i think That's quite uncommon. I didn't want my friend to go through what I hand but was still upset when she fell straight away. Now she's 7 weeks a head of me but if I'm having twins they could be born around the same time which is weird.

Still not feeling great, not had much sleep again but nothing I can do but get on with it and its going to be worth it.
Still have bad cramps but at 6-7 weeks the babies blood triples so that's why you tend to get sick around now with 1 as so much stuff is going on in there.
When you all get to this stage its amazing, reading up on what its going to be doing this week etc its fascinating x

I spoke to a friend last night and she said you don't have to make a doctors appt, you just tell the receptionist to ring the midwife department and book you 1.
So I wasted my time waiting until my day off to book an appt.
Not sure whether to phone again or just go in earlier than my appt was booked for.

Good Luck today pinkie! Thinking of you. Let us know x

Oh no ducktales that is gross. I couldn't cope with seeing a dieing 1, I know there vermin but still upsets me x hope your feeling ok today x


----------



## Melbram

Minxy: 14d will fly by exciting times

Ducktales: I couldn't cope with the mouse!!!

Mummy: sorry to hear ur still having a ruff time but like u say its because there is lots going on inside :) 

Pinky: good luck today what time r u there?

Agm haven't gone to work ill just have to do a few emails from home but I no there r things that need to n done if I'm not going to b there for 2ws. Still have lots of pain ended up sleeping sitting up because of stomach cramps and back pain from just lying on my back . Urgh wish it would stop now


----------



## Pinkie 33

Melbram - sorry you aren't feeling so good :hugs: Def best to keep relaxed if you can x

Mummy - very exciting stages in your babes development! How wonderful x

Ducktales - I always leave the vermin control to DP! Poor you, would have made my stomach turn too x

Bundles, Minxy - cant wait to hear about your progress :happydance:

2have4kids - how are the jabs going?

AFM, 2 embies on board. One grade 2, one grade 2/3. They wouldn't put the third one back due to HFEA guidelines. I wasn't really surprised but it would have been nice. DP has already got me laid out on the sofa! I really hope they stick this time :flower:


----------



## Melbram

Yet pinky their good grades for the stage they r up 2 aren't they x when's test date ?


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> AFM, 2 embies on board. One grade 2, one grade 2/3. They wouldn't put the third one back due to HFEA guidelines. I wasn't really surprised but it would have been nice. DP has already got me laid out on the sofa! I really hope they stick this time :flower:

Fantastic news Pinkie! So glad they put two back for you! Wishing you two sticky beans and congrats on being pupo!!

I was just reading on the impacts of diet and exercise has on assisted conception as well as m/c rates. I really want to try to do everything I can to get a bfp and keep a sticky bean. Here's the link if you're interested in a good read, most of the studies are conducted by the NHS. topics are on the left, they say that fish 2x/week is excellent to keep your pregnancy (I wonder if it's all the omega 3/6/9 oils) and so is moderate activity (as you'd expect):
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/diet-and-miscarriage/fish
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/exercise-and-miscarriage

Jabs are going ok-thanks for asking, woke up at 6am to give myself my jab and couldn't get back to sleep. Wish I could do them all in the evening at one time like you gals! Up reading now on what to do when in florida.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks! Test date is 25th. Cant wait :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

YEAY, I'm so excited for you, can't wait to hear. Kick those feet up and stay really hydrated :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yay for 2 back pinkie!!!!!
I think they are good grades for day 3! 
Did you find it uncomfortable? Are you off until test day? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I did mine in the morning 2have4kids. I'm not sure what effects it would have differently on doing it in the evening.

Well I hate fish so never eat it but I am taking the pregnacare plus which has all your folic vitamins and minerals plus omega fish oils so I'm getting that in pill form x


----------



## Ducktales

Yay for 2 embies, now, no furniture moving please!!
Got totally soaked in Cambridge, the weather was hideous!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks! :hugs:

Everything I've read suggests implantation should be between day 3-5 with 3 day transfer and that implantation should be done by day 7 so I'm going to try and stay rested up until the end of next week xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My friend said the same thing and they had all paper shopping bags ha
My mum and I went I to town and I got nothing.
Need to go to the bigger town but was too tired x


----------



## Ducktales

Lol!
I had no shopping bags, the next clothes I intend to buy are maternity ones!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales said:


> Lol!
> I had no shopping bags, the next clothes I intend to buy are maternity ones!

<--Really wish they had 'like' buttons on here.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Pinkie3 yah 3 embies it back in:happydance: yep you defo put your feet up and rest for the next week :coffee:

2have4kids does are really good articles, I have a issue with fish like mummyW I just don't like it:nope: but might get some omega 3 tablets as my pregnare care does not have the same amount mentioned in the article.

Ducktales :sick::sick:ooh I don't do well with small creatures 

MummyW have you been to Westfield London you can shop till you drop!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ducktales when is your test day?


----------



## Ducktales

Otd is 21st April
Do you think they call it official test date cos they know that people will test many days before then on the unofficial test dates
I am going mad! I don't want to test early, if it is a bfn I want it to be a true bfn
I also didn't test the trigger out
Also I need to test on a weekend- cant test bfn then go to work, wouldn't cope
X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No I haven't been to Westfields yet. Is it just full of designer shops?

My test date was Saturday and I tested Friday but I wouldn't test any earlier and use a digital too so you don't have to guess with the lines x


----------



## Ducktales

No, Westfield has a designer section but the rest is standard high street stuff
Parking if you drive is a rip off though- it should be free if you are eating and drinking there


----------



## 2have4kids

bundlesofjoy said:


> Pinkie3 yah 3 embies it back in:happydance: yep you defo put your feet up and rest for the next week :coffee:
> 
> 2have4kids does are really good articles, I have a issue with fish like mummyW I just don't like it:nope: but might get some omega 3 tablets as my pregnare care does not have the same amount mentioned in the article.
> 
> Ducktales :sick::sick:ooh I don't do well with small creatures
> 
> MummyW have you been to Westfield London you can shop till you drop!

Hey also you guys might not even have issues with your pregnancy too Duck & mummy! I'm positive you'll be just fine!! I've had a chemical and a m/c and my mother had 3 m/c with 2, 5+ month losses (could you imagine?). I just need to make sure I'm doing everything I can to keep it a sticky bean if I get lucky. Omega oils are great and if your idea to take them in place of eating fish I'm sure you're right on the money with that. I take salmon oil which is a really great anti inflammatory, pretty sure I could easily get away without eating fish too. But thankfully I LOVE all kinds of seafood so I'll keep that in.


----------



## Ducktales

Hi mummy,
I also have been taking pregnacare, omega 3&6 tablets, royal jelly and coq10 tablets (wrong spelling)
I hope it helps all of us
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's royal jelly? X


----------



## Melbram

Well ladies I woke up at 5am with severe stomach pain which knocked me sick then being hurt made it hurt more. This is the same symptoms I experienced last time after transfer. All I wanted to do today is nothing but of course I called called into the clinic for my transfer. I had to have scan before transfer and it was decided that it was best to freeze my embies due to all the fluid in my stomach and me bring unwell x 4 of my embies were good enough to freeze hoping they all make it x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm so sorry Melbram :hugs: How are you feeling now? Four frosties is good though and they must be good quality for them to be frozen. Hope you are able to rest up, do they give you any medication? xxx


----------



## Ducktales

I'm sorry you are sick melbram, but I agree with what pinkie says, 4 is great.
Mummy, royal jelly is:

Royal Jelly is rich in amino acids (29 to be exact), lipids, sugars, some vitamins, fatty acids and most importantly, proteins. It contains ample levels of iron and calcium. Royal Jelly also contains acetylcholine, which is needed to transmit nerve messages from cell to cell. Regular consumption of high-quality Royal Jelly has been shown to help balance hormones. This makes it beneficial to those individuals that suffer from a hormonal imbalance, as it helps to provide support to the endocrine system. It may also help with problems that are related to hormonal imbalance. A study done in Japan and published in 2007 shows that Royal Jelly has the propensity to mimic human estrogen, which may help those that suffer from low estrogen levels. Estrogen is essential for healthy bone formation and healthy gene expression, and is vital for a healthy menstrual cycle. This study also showed potential for increased size of uterine cells in the rats studied. While there may need to be more studies done to show full potential of Royal Jelly consumption on uterine health this is exciting potential for women with weak uterine muscles or thin uterine lining due to long-term hormonal birth control use.

Royal Jelly may be beneficial for the following:

To increase libido
Support egg and sperm health
Diminish and reduce the signs of aging
To reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury

I read about it a lot on people's posts here and thought it was worth a shot


----------



## Melbram

Still feeling sickie and waves of pain more so when I move about they said it will probably get worse in the next day or so x generally I feel relieved that I can just get better no point putting an embies in a toxic environment and making my symptoms worse x unfortunately they didn't give me any pain relief :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm sorry melbram that your not feeling good and your transfer was canceled.
You have 4 good enough so that's great.
Did they say when you can have transfer?
Do you have to have more meds, hope its not too long.

I'm not sure i could take the royal jelly then as I'm already taking estrogen and don't want to have too much.
Ill ask my midwife if I should be taking anything else when I get an appt x


----------



## Melbram

It will probably be in3 months as if I was having ivf again to let my body recover.if u have regular cycles and can pinpoint ovulation u can do it naturally of not u have to take the down reg meds which is probably what will have to do. I'm back Thursday for another scan to see if the fluid is shifting


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh what a Shame, at least the worse bit is done.
Its just the wait now, you'll have to try and fill the time up x


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram, I'm so sorry to hear of your bad news, hoping you feel better soon. :flower: also sorry to hear about freezing those lovely embies. Hang in there chica!
Ducktales, we on exactly the same regiment. I take a few extra antioxidants (resveratrol & pycnogenol) and baby aspirin. 

Just doing renos today and off to the gym for a light workout.


----------



## Pinkie 33

How's everyone today? Thinking of you Melbram :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, it's day 4 of stims, shouldn't I be feeling something other than head-achy? I'm worried I'm not responding.


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone
2have4- I had no side effects at all from the stims
Melbram- how are you doing?
Pinkie, mummy, bundles how are you?
I'm good,can 4dp5dt still cramping lots and very tired but think that it is all the emotion
Xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids - are you being monitored? When is your scan? I did have headaches and felt ovaries changing at about day 5-6 onwards 

Ducktales - are you tempted to test early?! Not long now!

AFM - 3dp3dt and feeling the progesterone, sore boobs, tired and bloated. Exactly the same as last time. DP is not letting me do a thing so I'm struggling with boredom :coffee: I've told him 3-5 days resting up will be fine so we've compromised on Thursday and then planning on taking it easy until test date xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks ladies, Pinkie, my scan is wed. Sorry to hear you're dying with boredom. It'll all be worth it in the end.
Ducktales, I hope that cramping is the little one snuggling in for a long stay with you. In Sept when I got my natural I had a stuffy nose and that was it. The doc said it was the extra blood and hormone changes. We go through so much to host these little guys.

How's everyone's weekend going?


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids I didn't have a great deal if symptoms at that stage by day 7 I'd say the twinges kicked in 

Pinky I feel your pain! I'm so bored and fed up sitting and lying so much I'm constantly uncomfortable

I look about 3 months pregnant I'm so bloated and still feeling sick oh the irony ;) will be taking this week off work


----------



## Pinkie 33

That's good, sounds like you need a break. Hope you have got a helpful and understanding OH x


----------



## Ducktales

I am tempted to test early 
Trying to learn patience


----------



## Pinkie 33

Ducktales said:


> I am tempted to test early
> Trying to learn patience

:haha: I'm going to try and wait until the day (or maybe the day before!). Last time the arrival of AF 5 days before test day rather gave it away. Hoping this is our time :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

I have everything crossed for you
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all

My weekend was ok.
Went shopping but didnt get anything apart from my pillow. Saw the bathroom suite we want so will order that as having the builders in end of April to knock down the wall between the separate toilet and shower room that is currently there.
Getting a whirlpool bath, can't wait!

Went to an 18th but really wanted in the mood to get ready to go.
My little brother was 11 today so he had a little party and chill out this afternoon.
My brother told me his on off gf was 4 months today.
Though I am pregnant I still feel a bit upset that they didnt try and prevent or were trying before I had even started my treatment, like they didnt think of if my treatment would work at all.
My brother knows how important and upset I'd be.
Eliza is 16 months old and they don't live together because there on off all the time.
I've felt quite positive until now and then I started to worry that if the twins didnt make it, that she would still have her new baby, like we couldn't both have the babies, I know we can, but that's just how I felt.
My brother said that's why he hasn't said anything until now but its made me scared.

Though its nice the cousins would all be close.
Just got to try and keep positive.

Melbram really hope you recover soon, bet its very uncomfortable.

2hsve4kids I didn't get any side effects that early on so don't worry, you will when you get further on a bit.

Ducktales- try and wait if you can. My 1st week went very quick but the 2nd dragged.
I tested 1 day early.

Pinkie, do you think you can wait?
I didn't get the progesterone symptoms this time as the injections don't have the same high dose. It made me worried it hadn't worked but I had to think I was on something different.

Really need a good nights sleep.
Still feeling very sick all the time.
Doctor gave me tablets but I'm not going to take them, as feeling sick, though its horrible, I know my body is doing something x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

MummyW stay positive it will be ok:hugs:. It is a bit insensitive of your brother but since your babies are going to fine at least they will have a cousin the same age as them:flower:

Pinkie and Ducktales I really do not have any will power it's going to be so hard waiting but I think it's best so you know for sure:thumbup:you just have to keep yourselves occuppied:coffee:

Melbram hope you feel better soon


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, a whirlpool bath? That sounds like good fun! Bubble baths here we come lol.

Pinkie & Ducktales, how's the wait going? Are you both feeling better now?

Melbram, I hope you're feeling better too. You've been through the ringer.

I've had massive headaches with the Suprefact but my workouts have helped get rid of them - felt much better afterwards & no headache today.

How's everything with you Bundles?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello :flower:

I'm doing fine thanks, just a bit bored still! DH and I agreed last night that bedrest isn't necessary from here on, just taking it easy instead, which at least means I get to potter about. Going mad googling info about 3 day embies, what they should be doing now, statistics etc. Roll on POAS day!

Glad you are managing your headaches. It was the other way with me, I used to fine until I walked the dogs and then it would start and not go away.

Mummy - sorry you are having family issues. Try and concentrate on your own little ones x Whirlpool bath sounds fab! 

Hope everyone is in good form xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know its silly but that's just how I felt.
Not sure when he's going to tell my mum.

I had the headaches all day everyday with my 1st round and it was horrible. I didn't get any with this round, thank goodness.

Hope everyone is feeling ok?

And the days fly by until test day x


----------



## Ducktales

So I caved in and tested
Am 6dp5dt and 12 days after ovitrelle trigger (6500 units) which when I tested before egg transfer, was negative but quite weak wee.

I am excited, scared it is my trigger and scared because it is so early
Also my last BFP was a blighted ovum

Oh god - this was not what I expected
Tested because of my cramping, nauseous, aversion to chocolate and metal taste and knackeredness.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinkie 33

Looks good to me! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! Hope this is a sticky bean for you :hugs: When will you test again?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Congratulations you!!!!! Well done, we knew you'd have great news eventually x
Keep testing x


----------



## Ducktales

Will test again tomorrow to see if darker
Thank you
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Melbram - Am so sorry to hear you've had to have the transfer delayed. This is soooo frustrating & hopefully the time will pass quick. Because I've been considered at risk of OHSS previously I spoke to a Dr from Las Vegas at the fertility show in November and they always freeze embies where there is a risk & consider it a better chance once all the drugs are out of the system and the body has recovered from EC. I also saw some statistics where FET where getting a better sucess rate only by a few percent though. Its still so gutting :hugs:

Pinkie - hope your not going too crazy waiting. Maybe a good boxset to watch? My AF came before test day both times before too, it was weird never getting to test day. Lots of luck :hugs:

Ducktales - that test stick is looking good. Fingers crossed. 

2have4 - Hope your ok.

MummyW - How infuriating about your Bro, this just seems typical. If she's on the pill and they are on again off again, maybe she's a bit slack in taking it and your Bro is the innocent party here. I've heard so many stories like this.
It may be 'silly' to think only one of you could be pregnant at once but that's the kind of thought I'd have too, its not a silly though to me, but there's no substance in that. Hope you can concentrate on enjoying your pregnancy and not worrying about them, they may be able to fall easily but it doesn't sound like they have a stable relationship. It's a shame. 
How are you feeling now?

Afm: not much to report, good weekend, had a few drinkies Saturday night but that's it now till after treatment (hope that was ok, but I've had 3/4 bottle of wine since Christmas anyway). 
I'm on the fertility vits too, 1000mcg vit C and omega fish oils (also don't like fish!). Last night on twitter Emma Cannon was talking about getting protien during IVF from non meat sources e.g. avacado, quinoa, brown rice, peanut butter, oats, peas (also in powder form), whey protein powder & chlorella. I'm going to look into the protein powder (isolate), as its really hard to eat enough. She also said about warming foods and eating every 3 hours. 
Other than that all ok though the emotional side of things has definately got me this time as emotional, moody & grumpy. Though still recovering from Sats lack of sleep xx


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales: how's the test today yesterday's looked good - congrats! X

Afm going from bad to worse now have a sickness and dioreah bug :( can't keep anything down which means can't drink enough water to help with the fluid in my stomach from ohss hospital can't admit me because of the bug just want to feel normal again


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks minxy I've tried not to think about it really since the weekend. She never went back on the pill after having Eliza, I know she wanted another baby but I'm my eyes, they could have waited just a little longer. I really feel it was insensitive of them both.
She falls easily and they could have planned it better but its done now.

Oh melbram. So sorry love. You obviously have low Imunity whilst you've been down after collection and got that. A lot of people have had it at work and its doing its rounds. I really hope I don't get it.
So the hospital was going to admit you? But won't because of the bug?
Are you on strong pain killers.
You go through this treatment thinking once you've got to a certain point you'll be fine but there are so many risks.
Poor you!! X

Ducktales- tested again? X


----------



## Ducktales

Melbram, am so sorry you are feeling rubbish
Minxy how are you getting on?
Pinkie, how is your patience?!!
Mummy- sooty about your brother and gf. Families
Bundles - how are you? 
2have4 hope you are ok too

2nd test
7dp5dt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Melbram

Yey ducktales! 

Mummy: yes usually they would have admitted me but too much risk to pregnant ladies at the hospital. Feeling a little bit better now thank god


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey ladies

Melbram - I'm so sorry for you :hugs: This is the last thing you deserve after everything you've been through. I hope its a quick bug and you start to feel better soon. Drinking lucozade always seems to help me with bugs like that.

Minxy - not heard of isolate, thanks for the info. Will do some research. I eat nuts and seeds but maybe could do more. I don't think I eat enough leafy greens.

Mummy - I know its hard when folks around are pregnant, especially when it should be your moment. When I see friends/families with bumps/babies I always get a stab of envy but then I think would I want their life? The answer is always no. 

Ducktales - Whoop Whooop! Looking good to me! Getting stronger by the day. Hope I can join you soon!

Hope everyone else is ok

xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone! :wave:

Melbram, I'm glad to hear you're feeling a wee bit better. On the homestretch now back to normalcy. I'm sending you huge :hug: and a speedy recovery/wait time till FET. You will get your BFP!

Minxy, I supplement with whey isolate protein now and then. I came in famished yesterday with nothing in the fridge and had a shake to tide me over till I had dinner made. Had a chocolate milk protein shake Sunday night before bed as I got hungry after dinner/bedtime snack.
I find they can be high sodium when they try to pack flavour in there-I'm pretty picky with the labels when I buy shakes. Generally have a good balanced diet loads of lentils, nuts, veggies fish chicken (I find it hard to digest steak but we do have it) and use the whey shakes when I'm feeling hungry & lazy (better than fatty snacky foods).

On the protein thing, I was just reading my fav research site last night it said that pregnant mama's with a higher protein diet tend to have longer length babies that have more muscle content. Lower protein, higher fat content diet=babies have higher fat content and aren't necessarily as long. I had to lol though, I just picture a little body builder baby popping out crying for a protein shake Baaaah hahaha.

Mummy, just ignore those annoying ppl. There are some people in this world that suck energy from us with their negative vibes. These people are toxic for you and the less you think about them the better!

Bundles how's the weight loss going? You look like you're half way there! Good work lady!

Pinkie, how's the pottering going? I hope you're enjoying your time off!

:wohoo:Ducktales:wohoo:, that's a beautiful BFP and I really wish you a happy healthy 9 months with your little one.:wohoo::wohoo:

Got my scan tomorrow morning, I can't wait to see what's going on. I'm positive but really scared at the same time. I need this thing to work.


----------



## Melbram

Good luck for scan 2moz x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have4kids good luck for tomorrow. Hope they are doing well.

I read that some women take boost protein shakes but we don't have that in the uk and all I keep researching is that they are for building muscle for body builders.
Are they fit for pregnant women too?

I'm just going to think about my own babies as that's what I'll be seeing everyday.
I know I'm in a happy stable loving relationship with my hubby and that's what matters.

Ducktales- yay so happy for you. Can see it getting darker.
How is hubby feeling? X

Pinkie- how is it going?

Minxy- i bet your emotional all the waiting you've been doing.
You've done it more than us all and you deserve some great news. 
You'll be starting before you know it x


----------



## Ducktales

Dh is refusing to believe it until test date on Sunday and on a digital!!!!
Lol
Xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone 
Ducktales:happydance::happydance:that looks like a lot darker than the first test :happydance: your dh has patience to want till Sunday 

2have4kids good luck with your scan tomorrow.xxx weightloss has stayed the same at the moment not really sure what to do to kick start it, was thinking about taking up cycling.


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, I've never had Boost or Ensure, I just assume they're loaded with preservatives and artificial stuff. Whey protein powder is simple, it's used by many people, both of my work colleagues have in shakes in the morning -they're far from being body builders :haha: Only thing to watch out for in protein powders is artificial sweeteners and sodium. I like them because they're a quick healthy fix when I'm really hungry with no leftovers or healthy options. I think if you have protein with every meal and mix plant proteins, nuts legumes etc & a handful of meat that's plenty & balanced. Some people don't eat much protein and I think this is what the study was speaking to.

On a side note...I avoid soy protein at all costs. Soy blocks nutrient absorption and promotes estrogen (which women over 35 don't need more of), if we're pregnant soy should be off the list of things to eat imo and it's banned in many countries in certain forms ie NZ. There have been many studies done on soy products, unless you want your girls to grow up being completely infertile, keep your babies & kids off soy infant formula, milk & other products.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck with the scan tomorrow 2have4kids x

I'm good thanks mummy, a bit bored but ok. Normally with the sun shining I would be outside! Patience is not something I'm good at. DP is letting me out and about (gently) at the weekend x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

There's so much stuff to have and not have. Its confusing. I won't try and get the shakes then. 

Ha bless you pinkie, you'll enjoy going out x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, just got back from the u/s. Bad news, my follies aren't growing very well. 9 follies still but measuring .7, .7, .7 .6, .4, and ,6. That's usually what most people's baseline looks like! They said they are half of what they need for them to be for size and they'll give me 3 more days to see if they grow. They've switched me from Luveris to Menopur and I'm really really nervous now. I don't have options here in Canada for donor eggs, they just don't have programs like that and I really wanted to use our eggs (as we all do). I hope they grow, I was so pleased to have that many and now to find that they aren't growing as expected is devastating.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm so sorry :hugs: Keeping everything crossed that the Menopur has more effect for you. What dose are you on? Try and stay positive, thinking of you xx


----------



## Ducktales

2have4 - I am sorry it wasn't be news you wanted, I will keep everything crossed that things improve over the next 3 days
I also had 9 follicles on day 12 and none of them were anywhere near big enough. 3 more days on gonal f did the trick so you never know
Keep your abdomen warm and eat lots of protein and eggs 
Xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids a few extra days can make all the difference x

Pinky hope dh is letting u do a bit more today


----------



## Pinkie 33

:haha: thanks! I've increased my level of activity to useful pottering :happydance: Looking forward to being a bit more active by the weekend. Hopefully this can include some gentle dog walks.

How are you doing, are you feeling better? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have4kids that's a shame but hopefully they can get them to improve. Its not over so don't be worrying about egg donars.
Just relax and eat well and drinks loads and loads.

I picked up my pills today so will take 1 before I go to bed and hopefully ill get some sleep.
I got 5 hours last night which is the most I've had in 4 weeks.

Glad your doing a bit more pinkie x


----------



## MinxyChick

Melbram - hope you're feeling better today.
Pinkie - not long til the weekend now.
Ducktales - anymore tests?
MummyW - hope your sleeping is improving, I'd be napping all day. I wouldn't worry about protein shakes etc now your preggers, I'll be looking into this as we really need the edge this time.

2have4kids - Sorry to hear progress isn't what you hoped but Ducktales comment is very encouraging. 
Out of pure interest, why aren't donor eggs available in Canada? I'm quite surprised as the rest of the world seems to be really into egg donors - the big business of TTC.


----------



## Ducktales

Hi
Sorry just a quick post as at work on a dull training course
Yesterday's tests


----------



## Ducktales

Sorry attached now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great stuff Ducktales! Hope your DH believes you now! What's the next step, blood test at clinic?

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday. Despite trying to take it easy I've ended up having a manic morning (at the computer) with work. I'm starting to get anxious as it was about this stage in the game when I started spotting last time. It makes it quite stressful looking for signs of AF. I'm not symptom spotting this time as I know all I'm experiencing could be a result of the high doses of progesterone.


----------



## Ducktales

Hi, no they don't do any blood testing in the uk
Xx


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie: feel for u at this stage just want to jump forward a week x everything crossed for you 

Iv attended clinic again this morning for follow up scan and they confirmed moderate ohss just have to wait for an appt to discuss my FET now :) a lady on another thread have birth to twin girlies yday from FET which keeps me going


----------



## Pinkie 33

Ducktales - I didn't know that about blood tests. When will your scan be? 

Melbram - good news about the appointment, hope it happens soon for you. I've read loads of success stories with FET :thumbup:


----------



## Ducktales

Melbram, I read that fet has a higher chance of success as stronger embies
Pinkie how is your patience?
2have4, Minxy and mummyw hope you are ok

My scan will be approx 2 weeks on Sunday - I think I email the clinic and they sort out a scan date 
X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Finally getting out the house tomorrow! :happydance: Going to the garden centre with Mum. Everything I've read suggests implantation should happen by 7dp3dt which is tomorrow. So if its going to work, it should be fine to start getting back to normal a bit which should hopefully help the time pass quicker! 
If I get through this weekend without any spotting I'll feel better :wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, sounds like everyone is doing well- getting scans, sorting FET (yeay fx for twins if that's what your after), getting sleep. I've been getting lots of sleep, eating lots of protein, dh got me some L-Aginine yesterday (studies show help follies & fetus grow). We've just had lunch at the ski hill, took the day off to relax & play. Sun is shining ... Spring skiing is the best! 
I know things will be ok, have to believe this. The fact that I had so many follies in the first place means that my body is working, I just need to take what the doctors say with a pinch of salt & trust my body. 

That's my mantra anyways for the next few days lol. I hope everyone is having a great week :winkwink:


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: your doing everything you can - lots of pma will keep you going. When are you looking at EC now or will that depend on next scan?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Melbram thanks for the kind wishes, what's pma? I have to wait for next scan, if the follies don't grow to the doctors liking they'll cancel it. Dh is going in with me Sat morning. If they cancel I'll start balling and he'll have to drive us home. If we get to proceed, I'll be doin my dance all the way home.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Positive Mental Attitude = PMA :thumbup: Keeping everything crossed for you, hoping your follies are growing xx


----------



## Melbram

Its amazing what the lil follies can do in a few extra days - roll on Saturday so you can move forward with EC


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi everyone

Ducktales they all look good. After you have emailed your nurse you will have to phone on Monday morning and book your scan. I'd wait until after 2 to phone if you can and you'll get straight through, they have loads of appointments available as its 2 weeks notice.
They only start from 9.30am 

Melbram glad it's actually been confirmed but you knew it. Bet your looking forward to being told how long it is until FET. It's got to be great news after all this crap you've had.

Pinkie when are you testing?

2habe4 kids I have everything crossed for you. It's got to work for us all. 
When's the scan? 

I'm 8 weeks today's I can't wait to be officially 12 weeks x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Was searching for maternity clothes and came across this website.
I'm going to get it when it comes into stock and use that as our Facebook announcement but it will be after 12 weeks I think x


----------



## 2have4kids

I love the shirt Mummy, time is flying by, 8 weeks already! My scan is Sat morning. Yes ladies got lots of the pma, just want to get rid of that itching worry on my shoulder. Off to bed to get a good sleep. night night xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey mummy, official test date is Thursday. I'm thinking I'll try and hold out until Wednesday. Last time I started spotting 6 days before test date and Af arrived 4 days before. So if I get through the weekend with no spotting I'll be happier! Roll on Wednesday...! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I would hold out until the day before.
We have to keep the good news going!!! 
Your going to be fine!!! 

My nails and hair are growing at silly rate. Having my hair done at my mums in an hour.
Mine is horrible on the ends.

Had a crap night sleeps after 2 good ones as I didn't take my pill. I don't want to rely on them. It says I can take 3 but ill take 2. 1 before I go to work and 1 before bed.
So glad I got them x


----------



## Melbram

Love the tshirt mummy wannabe! 8 weeks has flown by. Hope ur sleeping gets better no doubt you'll start to feel quite tired without the lack of sleep at the mo with two little ones growing 

Yep looking forward to see when I can do FET quite excited thinking ill be in a good place when I have ET next time around. I think I will half a week or two off them get back to making my body the best place for baby ....which will be a lot easier given it will be summer ;) 

Got my apetite back just had crumpets for breakfast :) pain is subsiding slowly too. Hope u all have a great Friday


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey all

Glad you are feeling better Melbram, sounds like you have a plan too which is fab :thumbup: Hope the time flies for you x

Mummy - how's the hair?!

2have4kids - good luck with the scan tomorrow, really hoping your follies have been growing nicely :hugs:

How's everyone else doing?

I've had a day out with Mum and its been lovely, I'm exhausted now though! Its the most activity I've done since before EC. I keep feeling AF type cramps but no spotting yet. I really hope this works :wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!! What did you get up to with your mom?
Melbram glad you're feeling better, I haven't had a crumpet in SO long! are they the same that I used to have when mom made them for me as a kid? Kind of bubbly toasty things that you put in the toaster and when hot melt butter in and they're kind of thick but with bubbles? Delicious!
I've been eating LOADs of protein, 3 protein shakes yesterday along with shrimp, fish & 'hale to kale' salad for lunch (yum!!) and egg/sausage & fruit in the morning. Protein shake this morning, more eggs, peanut butter,fruit. Lots of water too mummy-:) Anyway, I've gained 2 lbs in the last 2 days :haha: GROW! My Gonal F pen also usually has an extra 50mg in it which I've been injecting too. Yes, feeling pretty desperate.
Will update you tomorrow after the scan. 

Today I'm off to a social worker appt with mom & dad. He was diagnosed with Parkinson's and I feel like mom isn't handling it well. We just want to find out what the options are for his long term care and so far she's refused to ask dad's team of doctors about it. She told me she just doesn't want to know or confront it now. I think the sooner we know the better and if we need to set up a wait list for palliative care, the easier it is on her and better it is for him (if we can get him in a better place via wait list etc, he gets better care). She just wants to wait till it happens and deal with it last minute. Her not wanting to deal with things is making it stressful for OH and I so we're meeting with his social worker to talk to him about this. Hopefully alleviate some tension in the air.

I hope everyone is doing well, the weekend is almost here :dance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes melbram its very tiring growing 2 but I'm
Sure I'd struggle with 1.
I'm finally getting some sleep and starting to feel normal.
Glad your feeling good about transfer. Hope its not too long away for you.

My hair feels so much better, I've got very thick hair so when its desperate for a cut it becomes very heavy.
Bought myself a few new tops in the sale, only at tesco tho, nice ones tho.
Glad you had a good day with your mum, I remember being so tired even after an hour of being out. 
What did you do? X

2have4kids- don't worry about the weight at the moment. Getting good quality eggs are worth it.

Sorry to hear about your dad. Hope you can sort it and your mum can deal with it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Today I have 2 little raspberries in there x


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie: Glad you had a nice day out. Im sure cramping is good :)

2have4kids: Yep the crumpets are the same as your mum would have made very yummy x So sorry to hear about your dad that must be a huge strain on you trying to deal with that as well as the IVF. I dont think you realise yourself how emotionally draining a situation is. Your like me always have a long term plan ;) 
- Best of luck with your scan tomorrow cant believe how fab your diet is I wished I enjoyed eating more foods like that but I am unfortunately a fussy cow :haha:

mummwannabe: glad to hear your getting some sleep :sleep:

afm: a bit like Pinkie ventured out today thought I would go with the OH to walk the dog...even though im still walking around like a granny I was still absolutley nakered when I got home. Im not the fittest of people the best of times but jeez :dohh:

Not got much planned for the weekend just trying to rest up ready for work on Monday. I still look like im 3 months pregnant so hoping nobody is going to say "are your pregnant" :growlmad:


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie- I have had cramps very day since ET so sounds good, glad you got out and about x
Melbram- yay for feeling a little better, hopefully no one would make such a stupid comment to you x
Mummyw - good news on the sleep, like the teeshirt x
2have4- I have everything crossed for you, all that protein will be doing something, good luck tomorrow x
Minxy- how are you?

I am knackered and have lots of cramping so off to bed and a lie in tomorrow, I can't wait!
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm still having cramping and read that my uterus will be like a grapefruit now but not sure if it will be bigger with 2.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. 
I'm off to work so catch up with everyone later x


----------



## Melbram

It's amazing all the changes and growing going on inside

2have4kids: how was the scan??


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey Gals

2have4kids - how are you, what happened at the scan? Hope you are ok x

What's everyone else been up to?

I've been out in the sunshine and it feels great! Walked the dogs down to the lake so they could tire themselves out swimming and they loved it. Its so nice to have some warm weather at last x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Ladies, I think they're going to cancel the cycle. We're just waiting for the estrogen levels to come back but they only measured 1.1 and .9 on the r side. I'm pretty numb right now and don't know what to say. Just going to stay in bed today.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm so sorry. Is it def over or is there a possibility they might keep at it a bit longer? Big Hugs xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh no I'm so sorry, but you'd rather know now than get to the end and they not be good.
Have they discussed what they can do different?
You obviously need a really high dose x


----------



## Melbram

Big hugs 2have4kids the first time is always so difficult because they don't know how your body will react to the medication x if u get to do it again they'll have lots of data to go off to give you the best chance x I k ow at the minute you'll need time to deal with this blow and we are all here when you need a good vent x


----------



## Ducktales

2gave4- big hugs, I'm sorry this has happened
Xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Estrogen came back at ~150ish which is much too low for a viable ivf according to the fc so they cancelled the cycle. We have an appt Friday with my fs and they said there are other options. I think we'll try again, I don't want to give up even though the nurse said it won't get any better. What do they know? I'll try a gentler protocol and maybe no bcp next time. Since the drugs are paid for I'll just ask her to keep trying.
I'm just frustrated, angry and really depressed. Been bawling all day. OH went cross country skiing and then out to his friends house for dinner and now he's home sleeping. I think he's been avoiding me, doesn't want to deal with the fallout? I could have used some support from him today, he's always thinking about himself. I just feel very alone, sad and tired. Thanks for being there for me girls, I really appreciate the support :hugs:


----------



## Pinkie 33

:hugs: I don't blame you for sticking at it. I'm no expert but there maybe other stims drugs that might work in a different way for you etc. After my first IVF I was put on different drugs (from Gonal F to Menopur) as they thought my response would be better, maybe there are others. I realise you must feel like crap but maybe time to hit google hard ready to bombard them with questions on Friday.

Your DH is behaving like a man who doesn't want to deal with the outfall I'm afraid. A bit daft really as they don't realise by doing this they make it harder for themselves in the longrun :dohh: 

Maybe he just doesn't know what to say. Also, I think with men they aren't able to offer support, hugs and a listening ear that easily. They feel like if something is wrong, they have to find the solution to fix it, like a broken bike or something. When they have no way of putting it right, they are totally out of their depth. Doesn't help you I know but maybe if you start researching etc and present him with an action plan of how to deal with it, he might be more able to cope. To be fair, he might also be upset and not know how to share this with you.

Sending you huuuuuuge hugs, feel free to rant as much as you like xxx


----------



## Ducktales

2have4 I am sorry your DH is not being the support you need
I am sure he is hurting just as much as you inside but just doesn't know how to deal with it but clearly disappearing off is hurtful and not very respectful
I am so sorry your cycle has been canceled and I hope they can find a better solution for you- I am sure they will.
Take care, we are all here for you
Xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: rubbish ur cycle has been cancelled and can't believe you were told things won't change next time! That is appalling. Of course things can change with different meds and protoc


----------



## Melbram

Didn't finish...... Meds and protocols there are options that they should discuss fully with you not just dismiss the idea of trying again x could you change clinic perhaps ?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids I am so sorry:hugs: I agree with pinkie and melbram research other protocol there must be alternative drugs you can take. Don't understand why they would be so negative after the first try:growlmad:
Men really are not good with they feelings when it's something out of their control. Try talking to him and explaining that you need his support. We are all here to support you to:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh 2have4kids I'm so sorry, really wish we lived near and I'd come give you a big hug. 
You really need your hubby at a time like that and it's really not fair of him to just leave yo to be with this friends. Where he is hurting or not, you should be together. 
I'm feeling for you.
That's rude of the lady to tell you this won't improve. You can not give you, you try everything you can to get your own babies and we will all be here to support you x


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4kids - I'm so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, this is a massive blow, so disappointing :hugs::hugs: This sucks.
I'm sure your OH just doesn't know how to deal with this but it is really off that he choice to go out rather than showing some solidarity. Men are so complex keeping all their feelings bottled up (see my own below). Urghh!
From your post I had to google BCP as I didn't know what the acronym meant, one of the forum hits I got was about poor responders saying that BCP can make their response bad. this maybe something to look into further? It seems they use BCPs to get our cycles at the right times for their schedules. Annoying.
From talking to my acupuncturist and chinese doctor it seems alot of the people they help are poor responders. Neither of these things are cheap but I'd recommend looking into them. 
This is such a long & heartbreaking journey but their are success stories out there :hugs::hugs:

AFM: I had my appointment at my new clinic to sort out my drug schedule, all sorted basically BCPs for sometime, start Buserelin 4/5, then Gonal F and Fx EC 31st May.
But the noteworthy part of my visit was I got to have a good long chat with the embryologist, who is very open to having discussions with me on the embies progress when the time comes. He's going to look into our records on the last 2 attempts to really assess whether we should go for a day 3 or 5 transfer. He also seemed to think that we were being guided down the donor route a bit early. He also said we could have been unlucky or it could be the eggs. I think this time will be the test as we are literally doing everything & can't afford to keep it up past this cycle. I left feeling more confident in everything. Also been taking to a lot of women on twitter whose men have rubbish sperm & were offered donors but still got BFPs! One naturally, she sent me a pic of her husbands sperm details. But its hard to compare as counts only tell half the story.
In other news...had a really long heart to heart with DH yesterday, he's been a bit quiet & down for a while now, and i had previously questioned him but got the stock ' everything is fine'. Anyway, he's struggling with the donor idea, (I think this one will come & go). And generally feeling shit about it all, he said he really struggles with seeing families, everyone he works with has young children, he regrets not agreeing to have children sooner when I first asked and thinks this is some sick turn of fate/irony. Sometimes you'd think he wasn't bothered but its all bottled up inside. Was alot better after our long chat, we both needed it. Plus his work is a bit rubbish at the moment too. 

Can massively sympathise with everyone's struggles.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy sounds all good. I think consultants open there mouth too quick and scare us with what they say.
I think every option should be tried before using a donor.
Technology is so good now a days so why not try everything.do you know when you start roughly?
Its nice hubby has opened up.
It took me ages to get things out of my hubby but when he did, he felt so much better too x


----------



## Melbram

Minxy that sounds great exciting to be starting again I bet and so nice that dh has opened up a bit

My oh has always been very open about how he feels so I'm lucky in that sense but he does her down if he thinks about it too much given we have make problem he also struggles more than I do seeing others with children and getting pregnant etc...their not as touch as they like to think are they lol 

I'm back to work tomorrow feeling so much better and stomach is almost back to normal size now lol u had to take my belly bar out because it went so big! Decided to keep it out optimistically believing I will b that size and growing in a few months ;)


----------



## Melbram

Should re-read my post before posting - silly autocorrect thing on my phone!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We can make out what you said ha

Glad your tum is back to normal. You must have been swollen.
I'm not taking mine out until I have too, maybe getting a pregnancy ring then too, its extra long and flexible. I really want to put mine back in after.

You think you'll be ok to go back to work melbram? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey ladies

Minxy - glad you have more confidence in your specialists/process. I think this is vital. Its also fab when you know when things will be happening, at least you can start to plan. Your DP has done the best thing opening up, its so important to both be in the right place in your heads.

Melbram - glad you are feeling better. When will you find out when you can get things moving?

Mummy & Ducktales - how's the symptoms, hope you are both feeling ok

Bundles - any news on your cycle yet?

AFM - was doing fine until last night when I had two tiny spots of red blood. Had a complete meltdown :cry: DP fetched our leaflet from the clinic that said minor bleeding between days 5 - 14 is perfectly normal (implantation bleeding etc). But I would have thought implantation should have happened by Friday (7dp3dt) so it seems late? Although he is right, we were 9dp3dt yesterday so bang in the middle. Anyway, managed to avoid testing today but I'm still not feeling very hopeful. Roll on Wednesday :wacko:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No I had bleeding much later for 3 days do don't panic unless it goes bright bright red.
Its such a worrying time.

I haven't felt as sick today apart from this evening and didnt take a pill today.
I have my worst nausea around now.
I'm having a lot of cramps and pains but the uterus is stretching now and especially as there's 2 it will be bigger.
Its starting to pop out a bit now x


----------



## Melbram

Mummy wannabe: I was fine for work today lots to catch up on as always but work are great with everything tbh. Glad ur nausea is subsiding a bit x how long until scan now? 

Pinkie: argh it would drive me insane too everything crossed a proper period won't necessarily mean failure either 

2have4kids: hope ur ok 

My af arrived today which I was actually glad about because I can start getting back to normal. I'm just waiting for appt letter to discuss dates for frostie cycle x


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, I really hope this cycle works for you two and your OH can overcome those feelings (that I have too) about donor help. I did some looking at donor egg banks over the weekend and came to terms with the fact that I might not be able to have my own children. In my mind, I wrestled back and forth with the positives, I won't be able to pass on this horrible arthritis and teeth (had braces), that we can still get a tall person's eggs (I'm 5'9/5'10 depending on which doctor measures me). I found one lady that looks like me-has a full head of thick wavy hair and bright green eyes but her lips are bigger :haha:, I've always wanted to have big luscious lips. Really superficial things that make me giggle and help hide my sad depressed heart. 

I will ask the doc on Friday about doing a short antagonist cycle, no bcp -I really agree I think it over suppresses my body and it fcked me over by creating cysts. Melbram, Pinkie, Mummy & Bundles I agree, I think the nurse was premature in telling me my response will only get worse, a different protocol that works more with my body's rhythms could really help. 

My OH apologised and didn't realise his leaving had such an impact. I also told him that all the waiting I've done for him (I waited for 9 years for the proposal and ring and another 3 years to start ttc) has really made me angry and I need a sincere apology for making every step of having a family with him be an uphill battle. I told him that before starting with any more procedures especially donor eggs he needs to understand that I need him to be more conscientious and concerned and less of a burden more of a partner. He really did hold me tight and care for me...I needed every second of it.

I think they make you wait 2 cycles for the next IVF, I'm going to tell them that I want it to happen before we go away to Florida in end of July. I'm not waiting for 4 months to have the next go, I don't have that much time to spare!!


----------



## Melbram

Glad u and oh have sorted things out let's hope he bucks his ideas up now ;) 

Ideally it's 3 months I think just to let your body recover but if u feel fine to go ahead early it shouldn't be a problem x


----------



## Melbram

Urgh had to pop on for a rant... Just found out my cousin who is like my bf is pregnant x the day af arrives she tells me that x she had been trying for a baby all of 2 months and been in a relationship for all of 12 x it's so frustrating we sacrifice so much with not drinking eating healthy taking a million pills a day and going through ivf and some don't think twice about it x I really didn't think it would effect me like this just feel like screaming !

Phew rant over - happy Mondays ey ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have4 don't look at donar eggs yet you have time to carry on with yours so just concentrate on that and trying different things.
So glad you had a chat with hubby and bet you felt so much better for it.

Melbram that sucks!!! Does she know what your going through?

Well my brother and pregnant gf are off again. 
We don't even know if he is the father! She was with someone else at Christmas/ new year and she's 4 months!!! Who knows. Not sure if my brother has worked it out or not.
How can he be so stupid!
Im more angry now x


----------



## 2have4kids

:grr: Melbram, scream already. That's what a Monday car ride is for! It's infuriating.
Mummy, your brother should insist on a paternity test. :dohh:


----------



## Melbram

Mummy: all my family know about my ivf but I guess u can't stop it from happening 

Can't believe your brothers situation now!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I know people can't stop there lives but you hope it makes them thankful for them being able to conceive naturally.

I can't believe it still.
God knows what's going on. He doesn't like to talk about it but he needs to find out x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello

2have4kids - I'm so glad you have sorted things out with DH and that you are feeling ready to face the appointment on Friday. I really hope you manage to find a protocol to have a go at before you have to look too seriously at the donor route x

Mummy - your brother sounds like he's got himself in a right pickle :wacko: I hope he gets some answers before the pregnancy progresses too far, its essential he finds out he's the father.

Melbram - I know how you feel. Its so hard when others seem to fall so quickly. Her timing could have been better :dohh:

AFM - going quietly loopy waiting for tomorrow morning. I have ne idea if what I'm feeling is good or bad and if the constant slight sick feeling is just worry! This time tomorrow, I'll know.... [-o&lt;


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Tomorrow will be here in no time.
Think positive!!! I am for you xxxx


----------



## Melbram

So nerve wracking pinkie lots of baby dust coming your way xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

FX for everything working perfectly for you pinkie. I just know it will!!! :dance:


----------



## Ducktales

I'm sorry for being flaky, am 12 hours into what looks like it will be a 20hr shift and knackered with no phone battery
Pinkie- good luck
2have4- I am glad you and DH had a chat about it and I agree with everyone else, getting another opinion, there is always hope
Minxy, melbram, bundles, wannabe - hi xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Poor you ducktales!!! Can't you leave? X


----------



## Ducktales

Unfortunately not, in Manchester custody with a prisoner 
Am so tired I could sleep on the floor!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Morning everyone, the best news! BFP! :happydance:

Me and DP cant believe it, we're so happy. I know its very early days but for now I'm going to enjoy it, roll on scans!! OTD is tomorrow so I'll ring the clinic then.

Huge thanks to you all for your support :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Ducktales

Omg!!
Fab news
I knew it
Well done you. Congratulations
Xxxxx


----------



## laustiredttc

Hello ladies :hi: i hope you dont mind me joining in esp as alot of you have been on here for a while now. Firstly, congratulations on the bfp's on here i hope you have a very h&h 9 months.

Little about me, i'm 29, dh 32. ttc for nearly 2 years, one mc in march this year, ivf referral scheduled for Aug 2013. I have a low ovarian reserve and was born with only one tube and working ovary on the left.

I'm 6dpo i think and was hoping to speak to ladies like yourselves who have gone through or who are going through the ivf experience.


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - fantastic!!!! 

Ducktales - urghhhhh your job is not sounding fun at the moment! 

Melbram - what poor timing on your cousins part. 

2have4 - was reading my Emma Cannon Baby Making Bible last night & that said the long protocall can be unhelpful to low/slow responders. Which matches what's been says b4. I think they need to try a different tack before looking at donor. 

Mummy - hope all is good with you. 

Afm: last day of first aid course today. Great to get out of the office. My chlorella arrived yesterday & more vits for DH


----------



## YearningHeart

Hiiii Ladies! Hope your all alright!

Pinkie - OMG Congrationssss!!! Thats the best news! I hope everything goes well for u and u have a beautiful baby! Wishing u the best! x

mummy.again - How are you? hows things with you now? Iv been so busy so haven't posted nor read most of the messages. x

laustiredttc - Hi and Welcome! Iv not been through IVF yet, Iv got an appointment next week and they are gonna be putting me through IVF so it will be my next journey! Its quite nerve racking yet exciting at the same time. I hope everything works well for you! x

I had a surgery yesterday (2nd surgery) to check where my fibroid was... and guess what?! there was no fibroid, YaaaY I was v.happy. No more surgery hopefully now. Now just focusing on losing weight (A big mission) and IVF.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie yay I knew it!!!! Congratulations!! Just keep positive and your scan will be here in no time.
Bet your both so happy.

Welcome laustiredttc- wishing you the best of luck on your ivf journey and any questions feel free to ask and I'm sure we all Wont mind answering as best we can from our experinces.

I'm 9 weeks tomorrow and tho I want it to fly by quicker to get past 12 weeks its gone fairly quickly.
I just want to see my babies again. I'm desperate for the midwife appt to come through.
I'm going to ring up my doctors and chase them tonight to see if they can find out.

Yearning heart that's really great news about the fibroid.
When do you think you'll be starting.
I think its just minxy chick and 2have4kids that's got to start now and melbram to have her frosty babies put back.
But we are keeping all the good vibes going and letting the good news carry on too x


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - Congrats!!! didnt realise you were pregnant! Im so happy for you  thats fantastic! Hope everything goes well, yeh Im sure you want the time to pass! I hope you are blessed with a health beautiful baby!!! x

Iv got an appointment next week Tuesday and they will be discussing the IVF with me, I think they will make me start straight away.


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie: fab news congratulations!!!!!!

Laus: welcome to the thread x

Yam: great news on surgery all stern ahead now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm pregnant with twins so extra scary and exciting.

How you doing melbram? X


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - Woooowww thats great! twins!!!! Congratzzz! Dont worry.. hopefully everything goes well for you! Yesterday one of the nurse said to me 'What would you like? a boy or a girl?' and I said 'Ummm... Both! I want twins!' I would love to have twins. Anyways im really happy for you. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, congrats, I'm really SOOO happy for you! I can't wait to hear about your scan!!!
Are you having any symptoms yet?

laustiredttc it's a shame it takes so long to get in, with diminished reserve (I have this too) we need to get going asap! Even tho my L ovary produced 4 follies, they didn't grow, at all. My r had 5 follies with only a few develop during my long flare cycle last week from .7 to 1.1 -not enough to go anywhere. They cancelled the cycle on Saturday (after 9 days stims). Next appt is on Friday and like these ladies say I'm going to ask for another cycle without bcp. I think it suppresses low responders too much. It's meant to help them schedule everything perfectly but it gave me 2 cysts which they aspirated without pain management and then I didn't respond to the stims. :nope: I'll be interested to see which protocol they chose for you.

Yearning, glad to hear there was no fibroid and best of luck with the weight loss-I'm there with ya! Weight loss is an integral part of helping your fertility out, I believe we shouldn't underestimate the part it plays in getting our hormones working for us (especially when we need them to now that we're ttc)! My good friend is a nurse...hormones are fat soluable & will get locked up when we have too much. I wanted to kick her when she said 'you might not respond to ivf' but it actually motivated me to get my butt in gear and do something about it.

Minxy, that fertility bible sounds interesting, any other useful tips? I have one that my gf gave me but it doesn't discuss assisteds very much. Have fun with the first aid, you doing the AED defrib too? I always enjoy the instructor stories doing these courses. I actually got my job 11 years ago where I work because the boss was all over the pet firt aid/cpr class that I had in my resume. Nothing to do with the job, just something I took with my sister when she had her own dog walking co. on the side, you never know why people are attacted to you, but out of 550 other resumes, they liked that I could deal with a broken tail or rescue a dying pet while doing graphic design, baaaah hahaha. :haha:

Ducktales, have you had a chance to rest? Prisoner? What was the crime!!! Who needs to watch '24' when we've got our own exciting stuff here on B&B :winkwink:

Melbram hows the bloating, has your belly gone down a little more? Especially since you're back at work now. Any news on the appt letter?

Bundles, how are you? What you been up to lately?

Mummy, your scan will be here in no time. Just keep taking good care of yourself and you'll see those two little angels soon.

AFM, I'm taking the rest of my prometrium that was prescribed after oct's m/c to help get AF going and get the next cycle to start. 2 cycles before they can do IVF again, hopefully that's in July.


----------



## Ducktales

Hi
Welcome laus
Pinkie- any news on when the scan is?
2have4- it was an arrest for counterfeiting electrical goods so had to search a huge warehouse and interview the suspects
Yearning- also glad to hear there was no fibroid- weight loss is so hard but if there is an end goal and a chance to improve success it makes doing it more worthwhile I find
Mummy- I also am impatiently waiting for my scan, we will learn to chill and wait!
Melbram- how was work? I am still bloated and I didn't suffer with OHSS - it is very annoying
Minxy- I love that book
Bundles- how are you?

AFM going home to bed
Petrified about my scan and getting a second blighted ovum 
Trying to be calm and what will be will be but easier said than done
Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - Thanks for your support. I seriously need to get back on track. When I first went to the GYN they said they wont even check me unless my BMI is less 30 or less and I burst into tears, so he said he will give me a little while and I will have to go back to him. I went on an extreme diet 1 week before my appointment and I lost 7kg! lol and I finially got in the process! Anyways to lose 7kg in 1 week is not healthy and I didnt feel too good either. I need to lose roughly 2.5 stones! 

Can you give me some tips, or what you did. If I eat less I feel weak like low iron level, does that happen to you (My iron level is usually low anyway). Your ideas and tips will b greatly appriciated


----------



## Melbram

Hi my bloating has pretty much gone since af arrived just having a bad period at the mo x appt letter came today for 10th June I guess no point having it earlier of I can't get going for 3 months x 

Yearn I just took daily iron tablets because I suffer with low iron too only over the counter ones x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you yearning, i would really like 1 of each.
Its so hard to loose weight, I found that having pcos.

I used to hate doing an arrest ducktales, it always turned into such a long night and too much paperwork.

I rang my doctors and the lady told me my doctor hadnt even wrote the letter yet.
I went 3 weeks this Friday.
Hubby found on google an online form to fill in so hopefully I get 1 through quicker now.


----------



## YearningHeart

Melbram - Yeah I take iron tablets too, over the counter Ferrous sulphate. Its does the job but sometimes I still feel weak. I dont know why my iron level is low because I dont bleed much, in fact my periods hardly come.

mummy - are you police officer?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I used to work for the police from 18-23 and then stopped, it wasn't for me.

Glad you've got your appt through melbram, something to look forward too x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hello ladies
Pinkie:happydance::happydance:congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you:hugs:
Ducktales when is your scan? Positive thinking it will be fine:hugs:
2have4kids glad you and dh talked it out and you are feeling much better. Roll on Friday for your next appointment. 
Hi mummyW , melbram :hi:
Welcome laustiredttc:flower:

Afm having a busy week at work not happy:nope: still waiting for letter from bourne hall it's been two weeks now so might chase next week. Not sure if I should call bourne hall or the hospital.:shrug:


----------



## 2have4kids

Yearning, when iron is taken via tablet it's not got a v good absorb rate. The liquid floridex is a little easier to absorb (and injest -those iron pills are huge). Liquid B12 also helps me with feeling more energetic. I don't eat much red meat (which has lots of iron), mostly fish & chicken and spinach helps too.

Totally unrelated, I'm totally enthralled by your jobs Melbram & Minxy :haha: Would love to be a cop, especially in counterfeit, drug, or busting prostitution stuff and in law (litigation). Something about getting the bad guys:ninja: that gets me going:headspin:. But when I was being dreamy the other day with my OH he reminded me that as a lawyer you might have to defend the people you know aren't innocent, well I guess so. But it's the puzzle of how to still win that would interest me, there's usually grey on both sides (especially family law). In another lifetime I guess. In the mean time, I'll just suck up all the exciting tidbits from others' lives-thanks for that btw :)


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - thanks for that advice, Iv got an appointment with the GP next week, Il tell him to give me liquid medicine rather than tablet.

I always wanted to be a police officer, it seems like the most coolest job!


----------



## laustiredttc

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies. Please bare with though while i get to know you all as i might miss some of the convo's alot goes on in a short while on this thread :thumbup: 

2have: i havent started ivf yet but im hoping to in aug when they refer me. I hope you ivf gets back on track fx

Yearning: fx all goes well with the gp. I do hate the fact that the NHS throws so many road blocks in the way. I think they do that though so as to put as many people off so they dont have to fork out :shrug: I am hoping for another natural bfp before aug but tbh i think we will def be going down the ivf route. Oh well it will be a break from having to time dtd :haha:


----------



## YearningHeart

laustiredttc -Yeah I know what you mean. I really wanted to conceive naturally, I was hoping it would happen but no luck, been 5 years Iv been wanting a child. Now Im just going to go ahead with IVF, I cant wait no more.


----------



## laustiredttc

Ah bless huni, yes i would say go for it. I'm pretty much there myself. August cant come quick enough. I have to do all the bloodwork when i go back but she did say that as soon as that's done then i should be moving onto ivf straightaway.

Where about will you be having your ivf yearning? I will be going to the bourne in colchester


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello all

Wow, its been busy on here since I last looked! Sorry for being MIA but things have been a bit hectic, plus last night I conked out on the sofa and after being dragged to bed by DP had the best nights sleep in months!

Welcome Lauistiredttc - I really hope you get a natural BFP but its good that you have your plan in place just in case

Yearning - I might have missed it but when are you starting your IVF? Wishing you loads of luck 

Ducktales - have you recovered from your mammoth shift at work? Hope they give you some time to recover. How are you feeling?

2have4kids - wishing you loads of luck with your appointment tomorrow, hope you have got your list of questions ready! Keeping everything crossed you get a way forward

Mummy - how are you feeling? Hope all is well with those raspberries!

Melbram - glad you have got your appointment through and that you are feeling better. Hoping that May flies by for you

Bundles - def chase up, probably with the clinic. I had the same problem to start and managed to send the clinic my copy of the letter to get things started. I hope you get moving soon

AFM - wanted to say a hoooooge thanks for all the lovely comments :hugs: Its still sinking in. Scan is booked for 10th May, cant wait!

xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi all
Yes have recovered- being a police officer sounds more fun than it is!
Pinkie- how are you? Any symptoms yet ?
I'm worried about my disappearing nausea but have sore bbs and tiredness
X


----------



## Pinkie 33

I think I have a few symptoms but some of it is progesterone I'm sure. I have sore boobs, especially nipples and a faint sicky feeling a lot of the time. I'm sure everything is fine with you, lots of folks don't get any symptoms xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi Ladies,

Pinkie - I have an appointment on Tuesday, thats 4 days away and I cant wait, they Dr is going to discuss IVF with me, I think I might start straight away, let see. Dont worry, all these symptoms and nausea will all the worth it  xx

Ducktales - Yeah Im sure it just seems cool on the outside but a hard job. Thats like teaching, people say its fun being a teacher but its a tough job.

Ducktales and Pinkie you both are due similar time right? Thats so cool to be pregnant at the same time, you can share your experiences! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey everyone
Hope your all ok 
I've got olives this week! Had such a busy week at work, I can't wait for my 3 day weekend now x


----------



## Ducktales

Olives!!!
Yearning- glad you get to go and discuss it all and get a plan in action
Pinkie- my edd is 27th December (DH's birthday!)
What is yours?
I googled ivf pregnancy calendars and it allows you to put in egg collection or transfer date
X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Cant wait for olives! I'm still on poppy seed :haha: My EDD is 31st December, keeping everything crossed for all our 2013 Christmas pressies 
:xmas3:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yearningheart - Tuesday is only 5 sleeps away :happydance: Cant wait to hear how you get on x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie and ducktales your very close. We will be seeing who pops 1st ha

I'm having lots of pains today. Hoping its just all the stretching my uterus is doing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yearning your appt will be here in no time and you can find out what's the next step x


----------



## MinxyChick

:dance:Lau & YH - Welcome to the thread, hope your both able to get on with treatment soon.

Glad to hear everything is going well for everyone :dance:

2have4 - Emma Cannon's Baby Making Bible is really good, she talks alot about Chinese medicine principles, its basically about making sure we take the right fuel in, have a positive mental attitude and stuff like that but a whole books worth. She's got another TTC book coming out in June but I'm hoping I won't need it.

Afm: my IVF drugs arrived today. Yes! Let's get on. Also my whey protein & chorella has arrived & some extra vits for DH. That's the lot now. Next thing is to start looking at my fertility yoga moves but the watch word will be 'relax' & 'healthy eating' with chocolate :winkwink:
Fed up with these Micro birth control bills as they give me stomach cramps & I swear I can feel my left ovary! Think I had this the last 2 times on these, roll on time! 

Irrational worry: my new clinic only do EC's monday, wednesday & Friday. I'm scheduled for Friday 31/5 - what if I'm not ready? What if Monday is too late? Tried to google this and couldn't find out much. Need to forget it really til i can discuss on my next appointment, not that I'll see a doctor til collection I think


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, they can adjust your drugs to help slow the process I'm sure. As long as you are taking the bursulin/suprefact you won't ovulate those little eggies anyway. I'm sure everything will work out for you. 

With the pill, when is your baseline scan then? I'm very excited for you!


----------



## YearningHeart

OOhhh yeh mummy.again you must be similar time with ducktales and pinkie too! Wow, we got lottsa pregnant ladies in this forum. how cool!! X

MinxyChick - Thats great! You can start now, best of luck! I hope it goes all well for you. Do keep updating of how it goes, would be very intresting to read the step process of IVF. X


----------



## YearningHeart

A bit off topic, I just wanted to say I really love this forum and I love chatting to you ladies. Sometimes it gets a bit tough with people around and it feels no-one understands how I feel, but when I come on this forum and chat to you ladies.. I feel much more better and confident, I value your advices and time that you give and I wish you all succsses. Its ever so nice to hear of pregnant ladies on this forum because I know it must of been through a tough ride before getting a BFP and those ladies that have not got a BFP, well dont worry it will come, it will come! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Sorry for the spelling mistakes and words in wrong places, I dont read what I write, I just think of it and type it. lol


----------



## MinxyChick

Baseline 18th May. 

YH - it is interesting to hear what happens, especially as everyone is slightly different. I'm on long protocall, this is where they give you BCP for 21 days before down regulating, this is to get my cycle in line with the clinics schedule. The last 2 IVFs I did BCP then straight onto IVF drugs, they did this because they were worried I would over stimualte (get OHSS), both times I had alot of eggs, high fertilisation but they don't get past day 3. this is very unusual. So they're giving me a more standard protocall to hopefully improve the results. 

Plus I've gone crazy on fancy vitamins. :wacko:


----------



## MinxyChick

I agree! After 2 IVf's, 3.5 years ttc, I think my friends are getting a bit bored. Plus there's not much to say to them about it.


----------



## YearningHeart

Yeah your right, there isnt much to say to them and I feel no-one will understand other than those who are also TTC


----------



## MinxyChick

testing signature


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy, yay on getting your meds through now.
You sound very prepared with yoga and your eating etc lets hope this is the 1.

Arwww YH you sweeties. That's why we are all here.
We've had our struggles and all seemed to be starting our 1st or 2nd ivf cycles together.
I started this thread whilst on my 1st round and then had a 6 month start until the next and having others to chat to is lovely.

I'm a few weeks a head of ducktales and pinkie. I'm due 28th November but the twins will prob come a few weeks before that I would have thought.
I prepared roughly when ill be leaving work as I'm preparing another lady to step up into manager role.
We said she will take over my weekends from end of August. Ill be 28 weeks then and I'm sure ill be big and ready to stop them.
Even if I can still do 4 days in the week, ill try but I want at least a month at home to prepare for babies.
I've bought twin books for what to expect and contented babies as there isn't much advise online really so got to get through them.

Pinkie you had 2 put back didn't you?

2have4.how are you doing? 
A friend of mine has just been told she has a low ovarian reserve at 36 and had the form signed off for ivf.
Did they mention anything about how they go about ivf with low reserve?
I've heard some women have to have 2 lots of meds and egg collection incase they want extra children.
Did they say that the bcp could have been wrong for you?
She's asking me a lot of questions and I don't know much about it when low reserve comes into it x

Bundles how are you getting on?

Melbram, how is being back at work? Still no more bloating?

Pinkie are you back at work? 

Ducktales hope your taking it easy on your days off after your long shifts.

Laus what have they said are the chances of conceiving naturally with 1 tube?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies hope you are all well. Minxy good luck with this ivf cycle 

Yearning 2have4 hope the apps go well.

Again please excuse me if i miss anyone out as i'm still getting to know you all

Mummy, i would love to have twins it would be my absolute dream. I hope both your little beans have a cosy and h&h 9months 
Regarding the tube, they said that it should be fine even though i have an amh of 9.8 and i'm 29 they said still i should have no problems but here i am and obviously i do have problems :dohh: Oh well at least i am eligible for ivf on the nhs. Where i lived previously i wasnt eligible because of the low amh. Where i am now it goes on fsh and mine meets the criteria, phew!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Morning all :flower:

2have4kids - sending you positive vibes across the miles today, hope you get on ok x

Mummy - yes, I had two put back. I'd love twins for the simple reason of never having to do IVF again but we are delighted if its one. I'm testing every day still and panicking about mc. I know I should try and relax but its so hard. We have done the hardest part (which for most folks is the easiest!) and it seems too good to be true!

Yesterday I took the dogs for a slightly longer walk in the hills. I went really slowly and gently but MiL came round last night and told me I shouldn't be doing it so now I'm worrying about that!

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

laus where do you live then? im lucky and told I could have 3 cycles on the nhs. I know a lot of people in London only get 2 go and then have to pay themselves.
so they haven't done any investigation scans on you?

pinkie I tested every day for quite awhile but my tests got as dark as they could very quickly, that's when we 1st thought it could be twins when I compared it to my friends tests. ill post them for you if youd like to compare. but honestly after a while youll stop and not worry about it as much. after I had spotting I checked every time I went to the loo but after a few weeks you don't do it as much x

your allowed to go for walks with the dogs, people do a lot more things but we panic for everything x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The bottom one is my friends with a singleton and the top one is mine. my tests were the darkest they could go compared to when she just started testing x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks mummy. Here are mine. The first is a bit fainter but the other two are the same. Where do you get your tests from? I've not seen anything like that in our local Boots, but it is tiny!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3847 2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They are the strips that are inside pregnancy tests. I got about 50 from eBay for a few quid. I did these everyday as its easy to see the difference and did digital each week too x

They are looking fairly dark tho x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Cool, thanks, just bought 30 for £1.50! They should be here by Monday and its probably a bit mad to still be testing then but I'm not bothered for a few quid!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I went through loads over the years or trying so they were great.
There small but just as good.
Should have told you about them earlier and you could have started from the beginning.
I love having the tests to show how dark they got x


----------



## laustiredttc

2HAVE4 hope everything went well for you today!

Pinkie and mummy you ladies must be over the moon!! Its so nice to hear such amazing success stories. Really gives me the hope i need to carry on.

Mummy, i live in colchester and i believe they offer three cycles as well but i will have this confirmed in aug. 

we have had endless tests done inc bloodwork, lap & dye, sa etc....

The FS said we will have to have the bloodwork done again before we go for the ivf. An endless circus of swings and round abouts!! :( Oh well gotta keep pushing forwards


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You've had all that and they can find anything?
I had all those done at my local hospital and they found nothing with me and only hubby.
Then when you get refered to your ivf clinic they re do the blood and scan. They found I had pcos and endo that my hospital didnt pick up.
I knew I had something.

I rang the doctors again today to chase up my referral letter for my midwife. The lady couldn't tell me much so I have to ring Monday again,
Hubby rang the maternity unit and they said they can't give me a appointment until they have had the referral from the doctors.
So got to keep chasing.
Then have to wait 1-2 weeks to get the appointment and then they schedule my scan for around 12 so hopefully they have space because at this rate ill be 12 weeks before I get my appointment.
Hubby and I have decided to get a private scan in Hertford next week 
Its £100 but I hardly spent anything last month when I was off so got extra this month x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I don't blame you, how many weeks will you be next week?

laustiredttc - I'm sorry you are having to jump through so many hoops but it is worth it x

Edit - mummy, just seen your ticker so ten weeks!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah 10 next week so I hope they can get my 12 week scan on time, tho I've booked a private scan for Monday night x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, we're set to do one last if for August. She said July is a bit too rushed. It'll be short cycle antagonist protocol with estrogen patches and then after that, egg donor. So now we wait again. 

I'm just writing you outside from my deck sitting in the sun as the cats eat grass (they're enjoying the lack of snow and warm sunny day too).eating lots of grass so they can throw up on my hardwood floors this afternoon lol. It finally feels like spring is here!


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm so glad you have a new plan, even if the timescale isn't what you hoped for :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sounds lik my cycle. I really hope that works for you, but we will be here for you all the way.

That did make me laugh. Why do cats do that!!!!!!! eat grass outside and come inside to throw up. Drives me crazy x


----------



## Ducktales

2have4 I'm glad you have a plan and although longer than you would have liked is just round the corner
Mummy- 10 weeks- wow. We will also be paying for a 10 week private scan as I can't go between my 6.4 and 12 week one
Pinkie- how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else
I'm tired and going to bed soon!
Just trying to pass the time until my scan on 7th may
I had to tell my sergeant today about my BFP as there are a lot of things I have to do as a police officer which I shouldn't do whilst pregnant
So they are stopping me going into custody and dealing with prisoners
No away trips and no arresting
Am actually relieved, I will be bored on desk duties but I have a huge trial coming up so the timing is perfect. They are also going to take away my current work load as I have too much on
He was lovely about it- they had an ectopic pregnancy a number of years ago and tbh even if this pregnancy doesn't work out I would rather he knows so can be sensitive
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That is great ducktales.
It really does help when your boss is understanding,
My boss's wife had 7 mcd before there 1st son due to a very stressful job
So he tried as much as he could to help me during my 1st round and paid me 7 full weeks that I was off and tho he didn't pay he this time, I only had my 2ww off and he's just been good all the way through.

We weren't going to pay for a private 1 but not seeing any one from 6.4 to 12 I'm just so worried something has happened to 1 of them.
This is going to be the most nerve racking part for me so far.
I just need to see them again and hear all is ok.
There won't be much different but you should start to see baby shapes rather than blob.
Not sure how long we get but I don't care, it will be much longer than at Hammersmith x
Looking forward to my weekend but also too Monday x


----------



## YearningHeart

Ducktales - Do you have cats? I find cats so gorgeous. Dont worry 7th May will come super fast! Its nice that your boss is understanding, Some are so inconsiderate. I have few bosses as I work in different places, well mainly 2. Some of them are so great I can imagine they will understand, but one in particular he doesnt like absences regardless of the excuse.

mummy.again - In some parts of London people are entitled to only 1 free IVF treatment by NHS and some places people are lucky to have 3 free IVF treatments! Im entitles to 3! Wohoo! Hopefully I dont need 3, and only does the job. Also you know the pregnancy strips you have, you would not believe how many I have as well as ovulation strips. I got them from eBay too. lol, I have few ClearBlue ones too for double checking for wheeeeen I see a BFP. x

laustiredttc - Good luck with everything! I know sometimes its kinda fustrating with many check-ups, blood tests etc before IVF begins, but just stay strong and yep we just gotta push forward. My Dr couldnt find anything wrong with me until I went to the GYN and then they said PCOS etc.


----------



## Melbram

Hi all I think iv missed a day and there's been 4-5 pages of conversations busy busy busy! It's fab :) can't keep up tho! 

Mummy gl with scan
Ducktales great news that empr is so supportive even if it means u twiddling your thumbs a bit 
Minxy great news on meds arriving 
2have4kids: a little longer wont harm at least things are moving forward 
Hi to the rest of the ladies complete lost where ppl are up 2 

Afm all better now and enjoying a glass of wine! :) probably be aug/sept until I do FET I'd imagine - natural pregnancy is still possible so I will keep hopeful for a surprise x


----------



## YearningHeart

Melbram - I hope you get a naturally conceived BFP! I might be starting IVF very soon, Il find out on Tuesday and even though Im excited but I wish I could naturally conceive. Anyways it is possible.. Miracles do happen! Good Luck! xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea they do happen so you can only keep trying but you have back up plans doing ivf x

We have to go bathroom tile shopping today, very exciting stuff ha
Then a nice lunch later as its my auntie and my cousins birthday today.
I've tried to change my scan to Sunday as totally forgot that Monday the builders are knocking the bathroom wall down and we don't have a shower so makes it bit more awkward to rush to my mums for a quick wash before the scan x


----------



## YearningHeart

Good Luck with your scan. My bathroom floor is gettin changed in 2 weeks time, cant wait. I love house shopping, In fact I might just go out today and do some window shopping! xx


----------



## laustiredttc

Gosh lots to catch up on :)

Mummy its great that your ten weeks, i hope the scan goes well for sun!! When i had my lap/dye they found that i had a small amount of endo behind my left and only good ovary but all was removed and of course i found out i have no right tube either, that was a shocker!!! Also because of this the fs said thats prob the reason why my ovarian reserve is on the low side.

2have4 and melbram if you guys are set for aug i will hopefully doing ivf in aug as well so it will be nice to share the experience with someone.

Ducktales, i'm glad that your boss is being nice, i'm starting a new job mon but honestly i would rather see a bfp lol

Yearning, i hope you have a really pos app on tue and they start you on your ivf journey straight away. Eeeeek very exciting times :)

afm, well im 9dpo and i dont have any symptoms like the last time i got my bfp but i'm unsure as to whether i O this cycle? i'm sure i will find out next week one way or another!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm just over 9 weeks and changed my scan to today at 3.40 so ill post if I can.
Keep your fingers crossed all is ok xx

I also have endo and it made me periods very heavy and painful x


----------



## laustiredttc

good luck hun, keeping everything crossed that all is ok :dust:


----------



## Ducktales

Looking forward to the pictures!
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## Ducktales

Beautiful pictures
I bet you are over the moon xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes we are relieved now but not sure it will last until my 12 w scan.
But pleased we got to see them again and they were moving all over the place x


----------



## laustiredttc

gosh they are lovely pics. yey mummy :happydance: that's brilliant news, you both must be so very very happy!!!! Well done huni :thumbup: May i ask though why you dont think it will last till the twelve week mark?


----------



## YearningHeart

They are fab pictures mummy.again! So cute and yeah you must be happy!! Im happy for you. I hope the rest of the weeks of pregnancy go smooth and well for you. xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Lovely photos Mummy! Two strong sticky beans, enjoy the ride!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I have read a lot about vanishing twin and it really scares me.
Its so common to see 2 early on then when people go for there next scan at 12 weeks 1 has gone.
I'm just feeling a bit scared about it all but the lady said they were doing great x


----------



## Melbram

Mummy wannabe: pics are great x I'm sure if both were so active ul b fine at 12 weeks x I hate how even once there is a BFP the worry continues x


----------



## laustiredttc

ah bless mummy i can understand your fear, i'm not going to tell you not to worry because i know how patronising that can be. I will say take it easy and be good to yourself and i am sending you lots of :dust: and positivity your way :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you.
I think with any pregnancy and all the stuff you hear, no one feels out of the woods until that baby/ babies are in your arms x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Lovely pic mummyW they are looking good.:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks bundles.
Looking forward to the day I see all your baby scans x


----------



## laustiredttc

Very true mummy! Well i think i'm out this cycle. Just took another ic and :bfn: Oh well start new job tomorrow so concentrate my effort on that for now. Hope all you ladies had a nice weekend :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm sorry :hugs: Good luck in the new job, hope it goes well for you x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Laus I'm sorry about that.
What job are you starting? X good luck x


----------



## YearningHeart

laustiredttc - Sorry to hear that! I hope you do see a BFP soon. Whats your new job? Good luck! Hope it goes well and you enjoy it! x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi laus sorry about your news:flower: good luck on your first day

Hi everyone 

Just called bourne hall to see if they had my referral letter and they do I have been booked into a seminar in June. She would not tell me the date but still I know what month it will be


----------



## baby dreams 1

Hi everyone. Dh and I have been ttc for over 2 yrs. I'm 34 with DOR. We had our "IVF boot camp" last Friday. I, waiting for my next cycle to start meds. I'm terrified that this wont work but also hopeful that it will. I'm a little nervous about the side effects of the drugs too. We couldn't even try an IUI bc of my FSH was 12 and AMH was .2. We are going to try for the day 5 transfer with a biopsy so we know we are getting the best quality embryo.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yay bundles at least you have a rough date to look forward too.

Hello baby dreams. You have really just got to keep positive that it will work and if it doesn't, you can try again. I learnt a lot from my failed 1st go and when it came to my 2nd it went so smoothly, but wish you lots of luck for when you start.
I'm pregnant with twins so it can happen x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bundles - great news about the appointment, hope its this end of June for you :happydance:

Hello baby dreams, wishing you loads of luck with your cycle :hugs: I know its a bit scary but its worth it. Go easy on yourself and if there is anything you get stuck on, we're all here to help.

how's everyone else getting on?

xx


----------



## 2have4kids

baby dreams 1 said:


> Hi everyone. Dh and I have been ttc for over 2 yrs. I'm 34 with DOR. We had our "IVF boot camp" last Friday. I, waiting for my next cycle to start meds. I'm terrified that this wont work but also hopeful that it will. I'm a little nervous about the side effects of the drugs too. We couldn't even try an IUI bc of my FSH was 12 and AMH was .2. We are going to try for the day 5 transfer with a biopsy so we know we are getting the best quality embryo.

Hi Baby dreams & welcome. Do you know which protocol they've signed you up for? I'm 37 with the very same diagnosis, fsh was 16 and while I had lots of antral follies going into my April IVF, they were very small. I'm trying another IVF in August, hopefully I'll respond next time. Are you on the bcp first?

Hi everyone else, I hope you're all doing well. Did everyone have a good weekend?

I'm at work waiting for my client to come in this morning, feeling very ill (sore throat & fuzzy). We went to a dinner party Saturday night with some really brilliant Chemist friends of my OH and then a walk Sunday with dinner out. Been feeling this sore throat coming for 4 days now, taking echinecea, cold effects, zinc and lots of tea. Nearly hurled it up this morning with the hairy feeling, I fear it's getting worse! Will boot it home after I'm finished this infographic and catch up on some zzz's.


----------



## Melbram

Bundles: great news on getting the date through 

Baby dreams welcome to the thread and gl with your cycle

Pinky how r u? When's the scan?

2have4kids: hope your feeling better soon 

Afm not a lot going on FIL been in hospital so been running people to work and to hospital etc as he usually taxis everybody about lol meeting my pregnant cousin tomorrow so I will be painting on my smile x going to see a psychic Wednesday lets hope she tells me I will get pregnant so silly but need to hear it lol


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks ladies, my job is working with people who have mental health issues, i have worked in a hospital before so know what to expect. Its quite an interesting job but can get intense sometimes. 

Welcome babydreams, :hi: i havent done ivf yet but the ladies are lovely in here and can give you lots of info. I hope it goes well for you.

Melbram, i hope your fil gets better soon, fx the pyschic says your going to get your bfp very soon!

2have4, hope you feel better soon, get some good rest hun :)

Bundles thats great news, not long to go now :dance:

been having major pains today so thinking af will be showing her face very soon. Want to her to hurry up so we can start with the next cycle :)


----------



## laustiredttc

Whoops posted twice


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Babydreams. 

2have4 - a lady I've been talking to on twitter has similar issues, she did iui, first time no eggs, second time preggers! I know it's a different treatment but it shows how fortunes can change. 

Bundles - why do you need to go to a seminar? Can't they 'just' start treatment. Am curious as we went through a hospital to them we never had that - but everything seems so slow. 

Hope everyone else is good - liking all the postive updates. 

Afm: finally started down regulation tonight! Next milestone is the baseline scan 14/5. A whole month of injections aghhh. 
Have decided I'm going to take as much of the 2ww off work as I can, it seems to have worked for you BFP ladies. Also there is redundancies at work & we're waiting to hear if it affects us. If it does ill need to reapply for my job so want to be away from all that stress. This is more important! As someone once said on this thread this is the most important thing ill do this year x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies

Minxy - Hooray for getting started! :happydance: Keeping everything crossed this is the one for you. I would def avoid as much stress as possible. I don't think you ever want to have to look back and think you should have done anything different. Give yourself the best chance you can.

Bundles - I'm confused about the seminars too! We didn't have anything like that at my clinic (Nurture, Nottingham). We just met with the consultant and got on with it. 

Lauistiredttc - hope AF arrives soon!

2have4kids - hope you are feeling better x

Melbram - hope you get through the day ok. It will be your turn soon x Hope your FiL is ok

AFM - 5 weeks today, scan is on the 10th. Cant wait. Trying not to dwell on chances of MC. Fingers crossed! 

xxx


----------



## Melbram

Bundles I had to attend an info evening 

Minxy: yay for starting down regging 

Pinky not long now then that's next week isn't it :) 

FIL is ok out if hospital now but they don't no what is wrong with him so he's waiting for some scans x typical of our hospital they are hopeless x 

Hope u all have a good day x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi all,
Hope everyone is well
My scan is on 7th may and I am counting down the hours to see if we have a heartbeat!
Morning sickness (well terrible nausea) kicked in last night
I am petrified of being sick but if I wasn't I would have puked by now
Some of the girls at work have booked dinner out tonight for a birthday thing- a sushi restaurant- not only will the smell kill me, I can't eat barely anything (even if I could face food) and I definitely do not need them guessing and no option to pull out as 2 people have already pulled out
Blah
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all

Minxy glad you have started the process. You'll soon be ready.

Pinkie hopefully your 2 weeks flys by. Mine did really.
How you doing?

Ducktales- glad you have your scan booked too. I was only sick for the 1st time this morning so had bad nausea but glad I haven't been sick all that time too. I cry when I'm sick ha 
Just say you can't go and don't mind what they think. They'll soon find out eventually and it will make sense. There is no way I could smell fish all night! I went for a curry for someone's birthday at 6 weeks and it was horrible. I couldn't eat anything but my rice.

Melbram/ hospitals are rubbish with finding out what's wrong and quickly. Suppose there are lots of things to go through. Hope he's not too ill.
How are you doing?

I finally got my midwife on the 8th. Ill be 11 weeks so hopefully they can fit me in the week after for my 12 week scan.
Glad I have something to look forward too now x

Builders starting the bathroom yesterday and looks so different already won't be finished until next week tho.


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - sorry to hear your feeling unwell, sushi would not be my idea of fun at anytime. Agree with Mummy's comments. 

Melbram - hope they get to the bottom of it soon. 

Afm: second injection - DH is brilliant just felt a small prick. Ha ha. 
Woke up today with a small sore throat, little cough and the worse muscle aches ever. Assume this just a crappy cold & not an odd reaction to drugs or chlorella. Can't really afford anytime of sick just yet so will be having an early night xx


----------



## YearningHeart

bundlesofjoy - Thats great! Even though the date may not be fixed but yeh its nice to know what month it is in! Hope all goes well! x

babydreams1 - Welcome to the forum! I hope your IVF goes successful, try not to stress. x. I am starting soon so its exciting to read up about others IVF journey. Update us of what happens.  

2have4kids - How are you? Hows your throat? Hope its all better now!

MinxyChick - Hope everything goes smooth and well for you and you see a BFP veeeeery soon! Do keep updating what you do, Il be starting soon. So how long did you take off work? I work in few places I think I definitely would need to take rest when I start the IVF. Is it just one injection you have to take daily? Hows your throat now? I know what you mean! Everytime I feel ill or anything, I always think Nooooo I cant take any more days off work especially if I need to in the future because of IVF

Pinkie 33 - 10th is not too far, it will be here before you know it, I was so excited for today and it has come fast. Dont worry, I hope everything goes well for you!!! xx

Melbram - How did the scan go? Hope all is well. Yeah thats the nature of some hospitals! lol, where is your hospital?

Ducktales - WhooHoo your scan is not far off, 1 week left. How you feeling now? Hope your better! x

mummy.again - Yay not long left for your scan. Thats brilliant! Bet you cant wait. What colour did you get your bathroom done? My bathroom is getting done next week Tuesday, Im looking forward to that (even though its just the floors! lol)


----------



## YearningHeart

Todays was my follow up appointment that Iv been waiting for! I was so excited and still am. Anyways the Dr explain that my last surgery was all fine, no fibroid (Thank god!) and because my right tube is blocked, they are going to put me straight to IVF. (I was so happy when I heard this)

Anyways I have an appointment on the 21st with the nurse who will give me some pills (Dont know what its called) and I will have to take the pills for 3/4 weeks then the process of the egg/sperm etc.. 

I have read up about IVF, but I still dont seem to understand it 100%, I guess you only understand something when in it. 

I seriously need to lose some weight, My BMI is 29 and that needs to go down to healthy. I feel motivated now that the IVF seems real and is finally happening for me. I really hope it works, this is the first IVF I will be having, Iv not had any clomid or other options. Its been 5 years Iv been wanting a baby. Anyways I better stop typing before I bore you all with my life story. I think Im going to get some sleep, I have work first thing in the morning! xxxxxxx


----------



## YearningHeart

I will be going to a patient info session soon in which the process of IVF will be explained with Q&A etc. Im looking forward to that.


----------



## MinxyChick

YH - hi, there are different ways they can manage your treatment, this time I'm doing 1 injection for 3 weeks, then 2 for 10 days. The week before EC you'll need go in 3 times for bloods & scans to check progress. I just go into work late. They recommend taking the day off after EC. They say you can go back to work after ET, I've previously taken a couple of days off only & my embies were poor anyway. Mummy & Pinkie took the 2ww off & this time I'm going todo the same. There's a lot of crap going on at work too. I wanted to before but a few people including hospital advised against it. If we get poor embies again I might only have a week, dilemma! If we get to blast or 3 day transfer then 2 weeks off. 
Cold status: had about 4 hours sleep, don't feel tired but keep going hot & cold, so cant sleep. Still have sore throat & slight cough. Will dose up & goto work. 

Hope everyone else is ok, looking forward to hearing progress x


----------



## Ducktales

Minxy- glad you got started, exciting times
Mummy - I cry when I am sick too I am petrified of it!
Bundles- good to have a timescale even just an idea of things
Pinkie- we will need to be patient together but I am finding it hard!!!
Yearning- great news about the learning session
2have4- I hope you are not sick
Baby dreams- welcome

I hope I didn't miss anyone out
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everybody, didn't want to read n run but really feeling crap. Was in bed watching movies all day, lost my voice, throat SO sore! Calling in sick again tomorrow, I don't feel like passing this to anybody else. 

Sounds exciting with injections, scans, morning sickness, IVF, midwives & appointments. Minty I hope you feel better soon! Hopefully you don't get a full blown cold :flower:


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4 - I missed your first ill update, sorry to hear your under the weather, hope your better soon. 
Not too bad today, paracetamol is good stuff. I have a feeling it might get me later. Last day of BCP today, thought I d get all the nasty bits done at once x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

YH- I was on a short protocol. So when your period starts that cycle day 1. I took my 1st injection on cycle day 2. I then did 5 days of injections before going for my 1st scan. They are checking the ovaries to see what follicles have grown, how many and what size. The follicles hold the eggs but every follicle does not have an egg.
I then was told to take my 2nd injection. Told to come back in 3-4 days.
Scan you again, check follicle size and then depending on if your follicles are up to size, which they want to be 17-18mm each, you keep going back every other day until they think your ready.
Then when you are, they tell you to do a trigger shot which matures and makes the egg drop. The trigger is taken at night and then the following day, you do not do any injections and the following day you have egg collection.
Its normal to take between 10-15 days from start to collection.
Some people have to down reg 1st so in theory your body thinks its going into menopause.
Hope that helps a tad.
But all protocols are different tho but once the injections start they are normally the same.

So glad you were refered, its such an exciting time.

2have4kids- sorry your feeling crap. That sucks. Rest up and get better.

Minxy I would recommend having the 2ww off as the Least you can do the better x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone
Am panicking a bit
Have had cramping since BFP but today have noticed it is more to the left - not severe pain but I am dizzy (have been since the BFP)
I phoned hammersmith just now and they were brilliant and told me to phone for a scan tomorrow and I will be seen tomorrow to see if it is a ectopic
He said it doesn't sound like it because I have nausea, sore breasts no bleeding and pain comes and goes and is not bad pain but I am so scared
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I had a lot of pain ducktales, your baby is just further implanting.
Glad you can have an earlier scan tho x


----------



## Ducktales

Thank you
I think I am going to turn up tomorrow at 9 and wait- or would you phone at 9 and see what time they offer?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'd phone and see what they had because when I was miscarrying they told me to wait until the next day to book a scan. They don't often have space for that day.
But honestly I had pains for weeks after I got my positive this time and if you read up on what happens day to day after transfer, the egg just buries deeper inside and that's what eventually causes the spotting x


----------



## YearningHeart

Ducktales - I hope it is nothing serious and just cramping like mummy.again said, Good Luck for your scan tomorrow. Let us know what they said. X


----------



## YearningHeart

mummmy.again - Thanks so much for the info, It definitely helped! I went to the Patients Info Session re: Infertility, its causes and treatments which was really good, it was an hour long in which they explained exactly what you said. The GYN explained how the IVF works, everything in detail with video and diagrams. There were so many people there. It was nice. x


----------



## YearningHeart

LOOL I just realised all this time I kept saying 'mummy.again' when its 'mummy.wannabe'! Im so blind! lol, wellllllll it can kind of make sense, you are a mummy again , this time its to 2 and hopefully everything goes perfect for you! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha it doesn't matter you can call me what you like ha x


----------



## 2have4kids

Haha yearning, I just re-read and my iPad keeps auto-correcting minxy's name to minty. Had a good howl.

Duck, everything is going to be ok...this is your time. I have everything crossed that your scan will show you a firmly implanted little baby growing. Firmly implanted being the key words here:wacko::happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Let us know how you get on ducktales x


----------



## Ducktales

Scan is at 11.30
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Everything is going to be fine and you'll see that blob of your baby ha x


----------



## Ducktales

We have a heartbeat!!
And a fetal pole and yolk sac all in the right place
The pain is because my left ovary is 6 x the size of my right one but will settle by 12 weeks
I cried!!!
Thank you so much for your support
Back on Tuesday for a measuring scan as everything too tiny to measure except that pulsing beat of our beautiful bean
Xxxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Brilliant news!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

:wohoo: Great news, I'm so pleased for you xxx Time to relax a bit now! :hugs:


----------



## YearningHeart

Ducktales - Thats fantastic!!!! Im so happy for you! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yay!!! Knew it would all be fine. My ovaries still hadnt gone right back down at my 1st scan. There is just a lot of hormone change when the egg implants. You will continue to get pains all the way through.
Mine stopped for a few weeks and came back really painful about 8 weeks.
I'm 10 weeks today and still having bad pains now and again but its all the stretching the babies are going to my uterus.
Both hubby and I cried when we saw the heart beats.
That be nice you can still have your other scan x
Did you have the little petite lady do your scan? I liked her x


----------



## 2have4kids

Duck I'm so relieved & happy for you. Glad to know why you've been having so much pain, I hope you feel better soon. :dance:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Great news Ducktales:happydance: so happy for you

Afm I don't know why I need to seminar but I am just happy that things are moving forward. Going away for the long weekend to Lyon so just tidying up the house and going to pack


----------



## 2have4kids

Have a relaxing time Bundles, sounds like fun!


----------



## Ducktales

Thank you so much everyone
We are so happy
Mummy- yes we had a short possibly phillipino lady who was lovely.
Nice, I love weekend away- enjoy
AFM off to Manchester tomorrow on the train with work (not a long shift though) then bank holiday weekend!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales: Sorry to hear you have been in pain and panicing but great to see you got your scan and to see the lil bean :) 

2have4kids: hope your feeling better 

Bundles: hope you have a lovely weekend 

afm:sorry for being a bit AWOL just trying not to concentrate on IVF as much at the mo - will still be popping on to see how everyone is getting on tho x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes that's the lady she's from Surrey. She does all/ most of the pregnancy and investigation scans. 
Melbram sorry to hear your AWOL if must be hard waiting again, try do things to take your mind off it as much, decorate etc thinking of you xx

Bundles have a lovely weekend away.
I have to work all bank holiday.

Anyone else have plans for the long weekend? X


----------



## Ducktales

2have4 hope you are feeling better
Bundles- have a wonderful weekend away
Melbram- I'm sorry it is just waiting around very frustrating
Mummy- do they discharge you with any notes to take to the midwife?
Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Bundles - Enjoy your weekend! Hope you have a great time.

Melbram - Hope all goes well for you and this wait is worth it in the end 

mummy.WANAABE (lol) - Thats a shame you have to work on bank holidays (Unless your fine with it), I have Bank holiday off and me and my husband have planned to go for a loooooooong walk. Wer going to park the car somewhere and then just walk walk walk (Somewhere nice which he is deciding), I think its going to be good weather too so thats great.

I need to lose weight, My BMI is 29.8 something like that and so Im trying my best to get to a healthy BMI before my IVF starts which aint long now. Its the Iv got 18 days before I get the pills. Whooo Hoooo

ANyways so yeah thats my plan for the bank holiday, as for the weekend, probarly go shopping and round familys since I dont get to go often due to work.

What about you? Whats your plans? xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all ok :thumbup:

As the weather is so fab, it means our workload goes through the roof. DP has a tan like he has been to the Bahamas for a month! So its a fairly steady weekend for us as he will be working a lot of it. I have oodles of housework to do unfortunately!
:laundry::dishes::hangwashing:

Looking forward to lots more good news on this thread soon :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Duck tales yes they give you a print out and questionnaire to give to your doctors to say what they found at your scan and a questionnaire for the doctors to help them with percentages that miscarry, carry full term etc suppose for there statistics.
You have to make a doctors appt and then the midwife send you a letter.

YH yay you got it right haha I hate working the weekends but I have to do it.
Can't wait until I stop doing them.
Hope you have a lovely walk in the sunshine with hubby.

Pinkie with all our builders being in my house is a complete mess.
The bathroom is nearly done but the dust and mess left over.
It normally takes a few weeks for the dust to properly settle after cleaning it and cleaning it.
I'm not even going to start until its all don't next week.

Hope everyone else enjoys the weekend x


----------



## MinxyChick

Sounds like things are going well for everyone & everyone has nice weekends to look forward to (sorry if your working - MummyW). Looking forward to everyone's updates.

I've seen lots of mention of these seminars, they sound useful, we were given a information sheets & no real guidance from our hospital. They seemed so afraid to give false hope they didn't want to give any advice. 

AFM: Stopped BCP yesterday and today is day 4 of down regging. So far no side affects, unrelated I have a terrible cough & cold, second one in exactly a month.
Hoping to see some friends & have a relaxing weekend. Trying to muster my usual PMA. I found an old diary note from 2011, I'd read in a magazine to list the reasons why I should get pregnant and what may cause an issue. The only thing in the issue list was 'stress' I felt I ough to put something in that column and one of my reasons why we should get pregnant was 'DH sperm was fine'!!! I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. I accept due to it dropping they didn't lie to us initially but the count was still borderline. 

Looking forward to spending some quality time with DH this weekend, just hope I'm not coughing and spluttering. :winkwink:
Also next week, we've got 2 days off for our 11th Wedding Anniversary and I'm taking him for a surprise night away, only an hours drive away, just want a little break before IVF to relax together and have a couple of days out. Surprise cos he'd poo poo the idea of paying to spend the night away only an hours drive from home! But I need this :kiss:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That sounds lovely minxy- we did that before we started this round and it was nice to do something different.
Hubby will enjoy it when he's there.
Now you've really started your treatment. You'll be at egg collection in no time x


----------



## 2have4kids

How long do you ladies in Britain get off for mat leave? I'm sure I've asked this before but I've forgotten.

Still at home sick, sore throat is now a dry cough and all of the nasty cold symptoms hit yesterday. Stuffy nose, watery eyes, sneezy etc. going to help mom get ready for hardwood floor installation. Slept most of yesterday bleh!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thought you'd be better by now.
Sorry your not.
Are you resting?
We are allowed a year off but only get paid for 40 weeks.
I get paid 90% of my salary for 6 weeks and then for 33 weeks I get £130 a week which is nothing compared to what I get paid but we will have to cope on hubby's salary and I don't plan on going back to work, we going to try and manage.
I want to look after my own children x


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy I hope you feel better soon. Mummy yes I slept for most of the day the last few days. It's amazing how tired I get doing absolutely nothing :haha:


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4 - hope you feel better soon. You have my sympathies! 

I think in my job we can take up to 2 years off unpaid. I think Mummy's employer is does what is called statutory maternity pay. I work for a big corporate & I think we get something a bit different at their discretion but still a massive drop in salary. I would love to be a full time mummy but am planning todo a 3 day week. If we have twins or I get made redundant in this latest round of cuts the plan may change. I know it sounds bad but I've been hanging on at my job for the maternity pay & flexible hours. Also we get 6 days a year fertility leave. The benefits are excellent but the job sucks quite a lot of the time.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Doesn't sound bad at all minxy. 
I would do the same if you get better pay that statatory and flexible pay.
With twins I don't think its fair to ask my mum or my MIL to look after them as it will be so much harder for them.
I want to do if myself and If we are really struggling for money then ill see if my old job will take me back part time or ill look else where really x

Glad you have been taking it easy 2have4 kids


----------



## 2have4kids

Does your govt help with nanny costs? We can write them off here in Canada. As soon as I have 2 bundles of joy the plan is to get a nanny. Then they can help out with light cleaning & it's about $1500/month while daycare for 2 kids is $2000/month. Mom was very clear that she wouldn't be our 'nanny', she's got a busy social schedule at 72 lol. I've got a big house with 5 bedrooms/2 kitchens so hopefully a live in nanny would be a better option for us. I would like to go back to work full time. I only work 4 days a week with 1 of then at home anyway (full time hours). We'll see, AF just came today, children just seem like a far off dream.

Minxy have a fabulous relaxing evening celebrating your 11year anniversary -congratulations!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No they don't cover childcare costs at all unless you are unemployed and are on benefits you get extra money and help. But they don't need childcare if they don't work.
Our country is screwed up and just keeps helping the people that don't want to help themselves.
They also get a £500 grant to help with setting up for a baby.
So we pay for that. A lot of things aren't fair but I'm glad we work for our money.

You will get your chance at children very soon, you just got to keep positive that its going to work. You have to.


----------



## 2have4kids

That's funny you said that, we were just skiing with an english chap who went OFF on Tony Blair's handouts. He said he's made it so easy for people to come in from other countries and get free handouts, as well as people who simply don't want to work, he felt that Tony Blair flushed England down the toilet. My OH and I had no idea, do you guys feel the same way? We were so focused on hating Bush at the time of Tony Blair that he looked like a saint to us. Especially with out own country's fiascos, crooked prime minister's party was caught paying private companies for not doing any work.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I think tony Blair had a lot to do with it and know David Cameron had got to try rake the money back in and cutting people benefits Etc he is doing bedroom tax for people on benefits, who have spare rooms, they will get taxed more.
People come to the country because they know our governing give out money to them.
Some people may not agree with me but it seems the people that need help, don't get it and people that don't want to work have an easy life.
They are trying to force people to work. You shouldn't be better off on benefits, to make people work.

We have just ordered a Chinese and hope it doesn't take too long coz I'm starving.
Ill have to have a little snack so I don't start feeling sick,
Had a very busy day at work x


----------



## MinxyChick

I agree with your comments MummyW.

Urgghhhh....remember my friend who forewarned me she was going to start TTC number 3 (9 years after number 2), anyway got a little facebook message from her today to let me know she's 5 weeks pregnant. Well, what I can I say she's been very sweet to let me know about everything first up before everyone else, obviously currently a big secret. But still I can't help feel envious, she's so lucky it so easy for her. And so ironic really as she's like the poster girl for everything you shouldn't do to be fertile, her DH used to have a big pot habit too, not sure these days. I've always been the opposite really & here I am. Every month, every treatment I want it to work so badly but this time I just want it to work so much. Another 4 weeks and we'll know if all our efforts have brought on some good embies.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh minxy sorry love.
I had that all the way through but maybe you'll be sharing that time together.
You could be close in weeks of pregnancy.
Keep positive that this is your time x

Its not fair that people are so fertile but I've said it all the way along, that we will appreciate our children so much more because of the struggle x

My best friend and I are exactly 8 weeks to the day apart so we both have important mile stones soon.
Ill be 12 weeks as she's 20 and should be having our scans around that time x


----------



## Ducktales

I'm sorry Minxy- that also happened to me just as I was starting my buserelin, one of my husbands bloody cousins started a what's app group with her scan telling the whole family she was pregnant
It is shitty but it will be you next 
My advice is forget about her and focus on you- this is your story and this is your time
Xxxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok after such a lovely bank holiday weekend :flower:

I got a big surprise yesterday, DP proposed! He wrote it on the hillside in big white fence posts so anyone travelling across the Wolds yesterday will have seen it! So happy, lovely diamond sparkler. Our scan is on Friday and if all goes well, we're hoping to plan a September wedding :cloud9:


----------



## Ducktales

Wow pinkie what fantastic news
Congratulations
What an exciting month
Xxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh wow congratulations! How lovely is that!!! Bless him.
We need picture of the ring?
Did you get a picture of the proposal posts ha? X

So your hoping to get Married before the baby arrives?
Can't wait to see your scan picture!!! 

I have my midwife tomorrow so hopefully get to hear the heart beats at least x


----------



## MinxyChick

Congratulations Pinkie! Very imaginative on the posts - sounds a brilliant surprise. 

Oooo looking forward to scan pics Pinkie & Mummy. 

Afm: we've all been there on the friends/family getting pg first. My friend is a good egg as she's also told our other BFF in our little trio from school, who sent me nice little message to check I'm ok. Which was really sweet, assured her I was at the moment & the world can't stop cos of me, I don't want to put her off starting a family but she seems happy enough with her dogs at the moment. Hopefully this is a good omen.


----------



## Melbram

Minxy: It's so rubbish if one more person tells me they r pregnant I think ill scream 

Pinkie! Huge congrats!


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone hope you are all ok
Had my scan today
Heartbeat was 120bpm
5.8mm long

Good luck for tomorrow for the scans x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congratulation pinkie I agree need to see the ring.xxx

Ducktales ah so lovely glad it went well today

Goodluck with your scans tomorrow mummy.w


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie congratulations! What a darling, creative man. Hold him tight!

Duck congrats on your scan, looks perfect!

Hi everyone, just still getting over this cold, haven't been doing much other than grabbing snotrags here, there, everywhere. The sun has been out all weekend, lovely 26degrees C. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw ducktales cute!!

Got my midwife in 2 hours so hopefully here the heart beats.
Let you know how I get onc x


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - Congrats!!!! That sounds so romantic.. So much excitement, baby and marriage! Wishing you the best! x

Minxy - Awwww try not to think about you, like the others have said, you focus on yourself, your important right now. I know it sucks hearing more pregnncy news but just try to block it off. A lady I know was LTTTC and finally became pregnant after 10 years!!! it was so much excitment, I was so happy for her as I know the feeling of TTC, sadly she lost the baby within days (She has health issues) but anyways try to stay strong! xx

mummy.wannabe - It must be ever so nice to have a friend with you who is also pregnant. I wish when Im pregnant I have someone else pregnant same time as me to

Ducktales - Good to hear that all went well! xx Thats great!

2have4kids - Yeah the weather has been great, its been sunny here too. I love the sunny days!

No updates for me, Im just waiting around for the 21st for my appointment with the nurse to start the IVF which I cant wait, Im just counting the days! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Morning ladies
I was meant to update last night but had so much to do in the house after the builders.
Its a complete state.
I'm off Friday so don't want the whole day spent cleaning because I get tired quickly too and need lots of breaks.

My midwife was so lovely.
It took around 2 hours to fill in all the forms etc
They go through everything, explained the extra checks ill get.
The high risk consultant I need to see.
They do a urine sample, blood pressure and take blood.

I luckily get to have 2slots for my 12w scan.
Which is next weds at 9.30am so only 6 days to wait and ill be 11+6.
It really is flying by.
As I have a slightly higher bmi and carrying 2, I have to have the glucose test to check for gestational diabetes.
Everyone says its horrible.
I have to fast over night and go in at 8.30am to have blood, then drink the extra sweet drink. 2 hours ill be expected to be there before I can eat.
I know ill feel sick. That's on 5th June and 1 in sept

She reassured me on all the pains and cramping and said unfortunately they won't stop now.
The babies are the size of limes today!
They also said they are trained to deliver a breech twin but only if twin A is head down will they deliver B breech. So at least I know.
If I get that far. Ill be induced at 37 weeks so 7th nov now so I know that's the latest x

How is everyone?
Its been a hard week and looking forward to my 3 days off x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone, mummy good luck with your scan tomorrow and hooray for limes! There's still so much positive news here even with a few of us still awaiting our bfp's. Glad to see.

I was teleworking this afternoon, kitties on the bed with me when an email came my way with a May long weekend wine tasting tour in Kelowna (middle of beautiful lush BC forest with crystal blue lake Okanogan). $200 CND round trip, 4 nights, taxes in, flight + complementary coach tour wine tasting at a choice of 3 different sets of 4 vineyards. So I booked for my parents, OH and I. I think it'll be dad's last journey, with the Parkinson's he's declining quickly. So excited now! And I haven't had wine since Christmas!! Smile is back on my face.


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - all sounds good news at the midwives, roll on Wednesday. 
If I were having twins I'd want a c-section, I think I'd get very tired & be worried about complications. It's good they're keeping an eye on you. 

2have4 - the holiday sounds great & a complete bargain. Just what you need. 

YH - 21st should fly round. I've found time drags but once I've started the drugs it flies until actually waiting for the outcome. 

Afm: today is our 11th wedding anniversary & off on our little mini break to the coast. Not going far from home as don't want to tire myself out before treatment but staying at a lovely pub with good food for a proper pre-treatment relax & just enjoying being together and going for walks etc.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Everyone

Mummy - glad the appointment with the midwife went well, sounds very thorough! 7th Nov doesn't sound very far away!

2have4kids - sounds like a fab trip, I love wine tasting! I hope you have a lovely and memorable time, especially with your Dad

Ducktales - Great scan pic! You must be so relieved, bet you cant wait for the 12 week pic

Minxy - happy anniversary! Hope you have a lovely time, the Norfolk coast has some really beautiful spots. It will do you good to have a break at this stage

YH - not long until the 21st! I think we should all get medals for patience, the waiting part of IVF is a total pain!

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

Well here are a couple of pics of the proposal/ring:

We have our scan tomorrow so if all goes well we will go into wedding planning mode next week. Just want to get to the scan first. Don't know if I'll sleep a wink tonight.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3874 v2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3876 v2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - How long did the drugs take for you? Thanks for your comment it got me excited to quickly start the process! x

2have4kids - Thats great! bet you cant wait! x

Pinkie - That is soo thoughtful of your hubby and well pretty! you must of been over the moon when you saw it and your ring is absolutly beautiful! good luck with everything! x

mummy.wannabe - Great news! Nice to know everything went well, not long left by the time you know it Nov will be here. My builders left yesterday and my bathroom floor is a tip, it needs a good cleaning and moping. Anyways Im now going to relax and enjoy a cup of tea! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have4kids that sounds like a good deal and nice to relax.
Make the most of the wine!!!
My scan isn't until next weds tho ha 

Minxy happy 11th anniversary!!!!
hope you have a lovely time away too.
Make the most of it.


Pinkie love the pictures!!! That is the sweetest thing!! Bet your family are happy.
Good luck for your scan. Post a pic too x

yearning it will soon be your appt.

How's everyone else? 

I've been feeling really bad the last 2 days and can barely eat tho I'm
So hungry.
I've not put on any weight yet. Not sure if its good or not.
With 2 I think I should have at least put on a few.
I lost 5lbs at the beginning because of the sickness x


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone
mummy - great news about the midwife and her being so good, and good luck for wednesday - good news about the weight - i have put on 2lbs already because the only way to dull my nausea is to keep eating !
Pinkie - what a beautiful proposal, the ring is gorgeous, congrats again
2have4 - wine tasting, yummy (well not yummy at the moment) but that would be my idea of a dream weekend away!
Yearning - boo to the cleaning - i hate cleaning up after builders!
Minxy, enjoy your weekend away, sounds lovely
Bundles -hi how are you?

I am off to the Cotswolds today for my mother in laws 70th birthday, the family are staying at a lovely house on a nature reserve until sunday.
i am looking forward to it but truthfully i am so nauseous i am not sure i will enjoy it.
I am in bed by 8.30 every night as my nausea gets worse and worse as i get tired but we have dinner out tomorrow so that won't be an option
i am also really fussy about food (and eating all day) which is a nightmare
im sure they think i am making up the symptoms - and positive my MIL wants to say "but you are only 7 weeks, you can't be feeling unwell!"
Also a 3 hour car journey (with the MIL and SIL)
oh and they want me to cook tonight!!! have told DH he will be doing that - they want Chicken Pie - i can't even say the word chicken without retching!
xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your not making them up! People get them from the beginning.
I've been feeling bad since 4w+3! 
It isn't as bad sometimes but the last few days I can barely eat as what I eat makes me feel worse.
Sometimes you just don't know what's best to eat.
Oh the joys of babies.
Next week for me is when food starts crossing the placenta so I really need to try eat more veg, I'm struggling with that at the mo so started having veg and dip in the day, got to limit my sugar intake as the pancreas can't break down sugar as well in pregnancy so the blood sugar levels stay high, giving you gestational diabetes.
I don't eat too much sweet stuff anyway really.
I can't eat fruit but the acid is making me sick.

It will be nice to be away but try have some you and hubby too without them.
Why are you expected to cook tonight then?
My MIL would never expect that at all.

Has your SIL got a partner? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

Looks like I'm going to be here for a while longer yet. We had the scan and they found an empty pregnancy sac :cry: I have been told to keep taking the progesterone and go back next Friday for another scan just to make sure.

Obviously we are gutted but trying to stay positive. Going to focus on planning the wedding for September and then third time lucky in October.

It really does seem so unfair sometimes. x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh pinkie! So sorry.
How many weeks are you meant to be? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

I am supposed to be 6+3. I just want to stop feeling pregnant now and get back to normal. I have sore boobs, nausea and bloated and I know I'm carrying an empty pregnancy sac. I hope that they can give me something to right myself next week.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh darling I'm so sorry.
That will be the progesterone and they want you to carry on taking it.
Was hubby with you? So your going back this Friday? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yes, DP was there too. It was awful having the internal scan and crying hysterically :cry: It seemed to go on forever after he told us the sac was empty. I'm finding it hard to keep taking the progesterone knowing its useless. He told us the chances of finding anything next week are slim. I feel sick and tired. Also don't know if I should expect cramps and bleeding as per a miscarriage :shrug:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not sure. You would have to ring and ask the clinic.
Its fine to cry and let it out, don't keep everything inside, I think it makes you worse.
Did they say why it might have happened? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

No, just one of those things. He said its relatively common but most folks can get back to it and try again naturally. Its so much harder for us of course. I have googled it and some folks do seem to get something at a follow up scan but this is usually when they scan early or aren't sure of the dates, neither of which is the case for us. I knew as soon as I saw the big black hole on the monitor that it wasn't right. x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Oh pinkie33 I am so so sorry. 
You must both be devastated. Try and stay strong


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie I am so so sorry for you
I am gutted for you
Big hugs to you and your DH
Xxxx


----------



## Melbram

Aw Pinky that's awful news :( big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - I'm so sorry to hear this. Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How are you doing pinkie?

How's everyone else's weekend?
I haven't done much at all, I'm just too tired x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, I'm so sorry. :hug:
I'll be there with you for the third go. Similar timing. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi all

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs: think I'd go mad if it wasn't for this place xxx

I'm doing ok, throwing myself into wedding planning. But I'm torturing myself by reading other peoples stories and holding onto a bit of hope. I had implantation bleeding 10dp3dt and also a little at 13dp3dt which at the time I thought was late for implantation bleeding. So I keep wondering if implantation was later therefore maybe too early to see on scan :shrug:

But the sensible part of my brain tells me that I should accept its all over and Friday's scan is just a formality. It would be easier if I didn't still feel pregnant but I just walked the dogs and nearly hurled half way round.

Harumph!

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Maybe you should be holding out for good news, you never know. I will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Ducktales

me too, everything crossed for you Pinkie
xxxxx


----------



## MinxyChick

aww Pinkie - I would feel the same. As there are stories out there then it might be ok and late implantation / too early scan, I really hope this is the case. But if it is worse case scenario then I've read the body doesn't always stop doing what its doing straight away (sorry not sure if I should say that?). This is a horrible situation & hope so much this has a happy outcome for you.:hugs:
It's so unfair.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you, I've read the same about the bodies behaviour. Its a fine line between a slight realistic hope and fooling yourself. If I get my hopes up too much, I'll have to suffer like last Friday all over again. Just got to stay positive without deluding myself! Roll on Friday!

How's everyone else is doing xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Roll on Friday!
Hope it goes quick for you and no matter what, we will be here to chat if you need it x


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - Awwwww Im sorry to hear this! Look try to stay as strong as possible, I know its hard without doubt but I hope you become more stronger and God blesses you with children soon and all this wait is worth it! xxxxxxxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks everyone for the kind wishes on our anniversary mini-break, we had a lovely time thank you. The weather wasn't great but we really relaxed & had a good time.

I've got my baseline scan tomorrow - hopefully from that I'll get a date for stimming likely to be Sunday if all goes well.

Had a mild panic Friday afternoon, got a text from a work colleague saying we needed to go to to visit another office this week which is 3.5 hour drive or 4.5 hours on the train, so an over nighter. Had a mild panic about my injections, so far DH has been doing them. I'm pretty tough but to keep him included he's been doing them, and he's excellent at it. Had a go Friday night but couldn't actually do it myself, crazy when I can watch him do it no issue. Actually had a proper think about it & its not just the injections that worried me (plus could end up doing them anywhere ), but actually I get tired very easily and I need to be making eggs next week, it would take me a while to get over this trip plus it'll be a real brain ache too. That's the real issue here. After I'd had a think about it I sent a FB message to the guy who wants us to go on the trip (he's a lovely bloke, FB so I could tell him before anything happened at work), and explained I couldn't go cos of the treatment & I was sure my colleagues could manage it without me. Got a lovely message back saying it was fine, my secret was safe and what wonderful news. Feel so relieved for telling him, my boss does know but he's a bit useless and this guy is the real driving force behind our area. Luckily the woman I'd be working with didn't question it when i said today I didn't think I needed to go & her and someone else could handle it. That went smoother than expected, we don't get on very well there is a real fight for being alpha female under the surface between us so I'm guessing as I'd hoped she was pleased to get rid of me so she can run the show. Works suddenly got very busy & we're waiting to hear how our area is affected on job losses so we are working on 2 very important projects. Luckily one is based in our city so i should be working on that. Typical its clashing with my treatment.

Was so weird for someone to describe this as wonderful, it is a wonderful thing, making a baby but I forget that with all the stress & upset we have been through. Didn't have the heart to reply that it's the third time, left it at thank-you. 

Have started my Zita West relaxation tapes now we're back. Need to look at my yoga stuff as not done any...but then maybe it won't make a difference.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So glad minxy you don't have to go.
That sounds a bit to far from home whilst going through your treatment so glad he took of well. Its nice when you feel supported.
That last sounds like an arse! But if she thinks she can run the show then let her and you can concentrate on your treatment.

I've woken up and can't get back to sleep.
I've got the high risk consultant in the morning but not at my local hospital, got to go to another 1 as I needed to be seen before I'm 13 weeks and as the doctor referal cock up, left me seeing the midwife late, I have to see the high risk consultant at a different hospital as mine is fully booked until I'd be 16 weeks!
So had to take it.
Then I've got my 12week scan on weds morning. Can't wait to see them again. They will look like proper babies this time x

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## MinxyChick

MummyW - what a pain. It's annoying your being put out after all you Did to try & get your appointments sorted out. Roll on Wednesday for you & hope today goes well. 

She is an arse. I must try to ignore her.


----------



## MinxyChick

Quick update: baseline scan today, all ok, lining is thin as possible, go ahead to start stims Sunday evening. 
Baseline scans are a very in & out appointment. Asked the nurse for any top IVF tips and she said take folic acid. And if I had any tips I'd be worth a fortune. Cheers, I didn't ask for sarcasm, I just wanted something - oh well. It's just some clinics seem to give their ladies a lot of advice. Doesn't matter I have my books, but y'know.....


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - Hope everything goes well! Can I just ask - 
1. How long did your process of injection take?
2. What is baseline scan and when did you go to get it done?

(I just cant wait to start my IVF process, Im counting the days for Tuesday, thats my appoinmtnet with the nurse for some pills, I hope its all quick stuff) x


----------



## MinxyChick

YH - I started my BCP on day 2 of my cycle, took them for 21 days, then started Buserlin & will have down regged for almost 3 weeks before starting the stims. Ill take the stubs for 10 days. Then about 2 days after stopping have EC. 
The baseline scan is to check your ready to start stims and that your womb lining is very thin & you've no cysts. 

Good luck, the time will fly once you get going, it is for me now. Just that dreaded 2ww at the end! All being well x


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, good luck lady!! What are your doses?

Hi to everyone, I hope you're all doing well. Been feeling lazy this week haven't gone to the gym. Tired. Looking forward to the weekend already. Is it a stat/bank holiday there too? Spring is in the air here and all the flowers have finally bloomed. First rainfall was today. Off to watch Spartacus, all that sweat, action & nudity is fun hahaha!


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4kids - We had sun & now we have lots of rain here! Damn the british weather. 
I've been on 0.5 Buserlin, going to 0.2 while I'm on Gonal F. Will be taking 150 of Gonal F, I've always had to drop my dose due to high responding but because of the down regging I shouldn't have to this time. Hopefully I'll make lots of eggs again but really its quality I need, no problem making them but getting those embies past day 3....! Reading other stories its amazing how much variation there is in people's stumbling blocks, responses etc. No wonder IVF doesn't feel too scientific sometimes to me.

When will you be able to start again? Hope its soon.

Afm: Am out of the work trip, I'd forgotten my boss was in last week & he sorted it with the guy organising the trip by saying I couldn't travel for personal relasons & he was aware why but couldn't say why. I feel better for telling the other guy still as we get on well and he's a good person, so its good he knows why and won't tell anyone else.
Also work is looking up, though we will be very busy on this new project I'll be working with some different people for the next few weeks who are a bit more of a laugh, so that will be a breath of fresh air and hopefully stop the annoying woman I sit next to riling me up so easily and maybe soften her up a bit. Working in the same team for many years can get stale (ttc has totally put my career on hold).

Hope everyone else is ok Melbram, Ducktales, MummyW, YH and Pinkie (this must be such an rubbish week, hoping for a positive outcome):hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Minxy, glad all is going well, time to grow some good eggs :hugs: I think you are right to prioritise IVF over work. I found it hard as I studied and worked hard for my career which now seems to have taken a back seat but there is only so much space in your head and in our position TTC fills most of it!

This week is hell. Yesterday I kept telling DF I was struggling. Last night he asked me if I was ok and I said no I'm not, I keep waiting to see blood or experience the MC or pass the baby and its hell and I wish I didn't still feel pregnant when I'm not. The complete look of horror on his face was a picture bless him. Its really hard. Roll on Friday.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad your getting on minxy.
Once you start it really goes fly by then.

Pinky- I really feel for you, I remembered after I miscarried, I was numb, cried all the time but my hubby was so great, just to be there for a shoulder to cry on.
Let it all out, don't keep it all bottled up.
Really hoping for good news for you tho.
Have you had any time off work at all?

I don't want to go on about my scan but all is good.
I won't post pictures yet.
Had to wait 2 hours for a blood test and was really rushing to get back to work.
My day is nearly over tho.
2 hours to go.


----------



## 2have4kids

Well you guys will be nice and green for summer with all that rain. Glad to hear they've tweaked the doses and yes I completely agree, IVF doesn't feel very scientific with the varied outcomes and boxed up protocols. My fs was ready to move us onto egg donation, didn't recommend another round of IVF. that was what came out of her mouth first at her appointment. I asked about the short antagonist protocol and she warmed right up to it, asked if I've been reading lots online hahaha. I guess the majority of girls in my shoes have done the same research.

I'm glad to hear you can produce loads of eggs. Eat loads of protein, you WILL get some nice big plump ones this time, they will divide and divide again.

I will start estrogen priming in August stimming in sept. That was great of your boss to rearrange things for you. I understand about the getting stale after so many years. There's a gossip queen in my cubical who just got back from mat leave. She's more mature and less hormonal and evil now. She still has her little network feeding her negative bits about our team mates from around the office. Thankfully she's got shortened hours and longer days while I have long hours/short week.

My friend just got back from Orlando Disneyworld with his kids. Said they were surrounded by Brits. Was wondering if there were seat sales from England going on right now hahaha. I asked him what his favourite bit was and he said the Hulk rollercoaster in Hollywood Studios & the Rose & Crown pub at the British pavillion in the Epcot centre. Can't wait!!




MinxyChick said:


> 2have4kids - We had sun & now we have lots of rain here! Damn the british weather.
> I've been on 0.5 Buserlin, going to 0.2 while I'm on Gonal F. Will be taking 150 of Gonal F, I've always had to drop my dose due to high responding but because of the down regging I shouldn't have to this time. Hopefully I'll make lots of eggs again but really its quality I need, no problem making them but getting those embies past day 3....! Reading other stories its amazing how much variation there is in people's stumbling blocks, responses etc. No wonder IVF doesn't feel too scientific sometimes to me.
> 
> When will you be able to start again? Hope its soon.
> 
> Afm: Am out of the work trip, I'd forgotten my boss was in last week & he sorted it with the guy organising the trip by saying I couldn't travel for personal relasons & he was aware why but couldn't say why. I feel better for telling the other guy still as we get on well and he's a good person, so its good he knows why and won't tell anyone else.
> Also work is looking up, though we will be very busy on this new project I'll be working with some different people for the next few weeks who are a bit more of a laugh, so that will be a breath of fresh air and hopefully stop the annoying woman I sit next to riling me up so easily and maybe soften her up a bit. Working in the same team for many years can get stale (ttc has totally put my career on hold).
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok Melbram, Ducktales, MummyW, YH and Pinkie (this must be such an rubbish week, hoping for a positive outcome):hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello everyone

Hope you are doing ok x

We has the scan this morning. They found the pregnancy sac had grown (albeit very misshapen) but no baby. The Dr said I could stop taking the progesterone which would lead to the miscarriage. He also said I could carry on with it for a week or two if I wanted for my own peace of mind. He has referred us to the MC unit. 

I don't really know what to do. I know deep down that its all over and I don't think its healthy for my mind whilst my body still thinks its pregnant. However is it too soon to pull the plug :shrug: I suppose the sooner I get back to normal, the sooner I can move on and start to think about the next IVF.

What a bugger xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh pinkie I'm so sorry.
I was really hoping for good news for you.

I can't say what I'd do, its up to you and hubby really x


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie that really is a bugger in the extreme! 

I think the doctor is a bit useless he should have said to you keep taking the progesterone if there was a chance or don't if there isn't. As now he's left you with this horrible decision to have to make. 

Lots of love & strength to you & DF whilst you make this decision & deal with this x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I have spoken to the MC dept and she agreed from the scans that it was a lost cause. So for mine (and DP's) sanity I am stopping the progesterone and preparing myself for the worst! They offered me a D&C but I think I'd prefer to let things happen naturally for now. I'll have a scan in a couple of weeks to make sure I'm all clear. Quite looking forward to getting back to normal so we can re-group and prepare for round 3! What a rollercoaster we are all on xx

Mummy - thank you for your sensitivity but please post your scan pics, its nice to have good news xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Pinkie I feel so badly for you. I hope you can make peace with this attempt and just know that the chances of an empty sac happening again are much lower. That's the way I look at m/c now, the more you're unlucky enough to live through them, the more chance of success in the future. There's a bright side to everything, it's just tough to see this in the throws of devastation. I just want to wrap my arms around you and give you a massive hug. I'll be tasting wine today, I'm going to clink a glass to your success in the near future. Yours too Minxy, Melbram and Yearningheart, I'm thinking about you ladies! Hopefully I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm glad the mc department have given you the final answe as such.
I hope this is quick for you, its horrible going through it but let alone knowing its going to happen.
Are you staying off work awhile?

I will put then up in a few days or so x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have 4kids hope you have a lovely weekend of wine tasting!
Enjoy it x


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks mummy, clinks to you beautiful pregnant ladies too of course!!! So glad to hear your scan went well and can't wait to see your growing family :)


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, sorry have been awol recently
Pinkie, I am so sorry for you, it sounds like you are being so positive and looking to the next round which is fab and I am certain 3rd time lucky it will be your rainbow baby, big hugs
Mummy - glad your scan went well, looking forward to seeing your pictures
Minxy - how is it all going?
2have4 - roll on August, it will be here before you know it
Melbram, yearning - how are you?

hope I haven't missed anyone

AFM, I have my booking appointment on 29th May but no scan appointment yet - the paperwork says that my scan will be between 11-14 weeks.
I am planning to have a 10 week scan in Watford - it is £75 and I think well worth it.
still feeling very sick, nauseous all day and night, very sore bbs and exhausted hence why I have been absent from Bnb, just mostly been in bed!
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey ducktales. I was really hoping my sickness would have eased up a little by now but no, still on going, maybe it's prolonged with having the 2 lots.
I finally finished my progesterone injections 2 days ago and tho I'm happy, in slightly nervous and just hoping its true when they say the placentas take over by 12 weeks. I'm going to google that actually.
I'm in bed by 8.30pm-9.30pm each night as I do still end up awake for 2 hours in the middle of the night.
Hoping that stops too.
Have you told many people?
Still taking it easy at work? X


----------



## Ducktales

Hi, I hope the sickness calms down soon
I usually make it till 8.30 maximum!!!
Have told everyone who knows we had ivf so best friends and mum and dad, MIL and siblings only
Work know but only my 2 managers
Not sure i will even tell after 12 weeks, want to leave it as long as possible
Thinking I am going to buy some maternity bras tomorrow and be a bit more comfortable
X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I would.
I've been in maternity trousers for weeks because its really popped out.
Ill put pic up.
We heard both heart beats with the Doppler tonight. Its an anazing machine.
We could only hear 1 heart best from 10 weeks x


----------



## Ducktales

I was debating the Doppler but I think I want one
Any recommendations?
I should probably wait till at least 10 weeks to try though shouldn't I ?
Yes put your pics up
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I have the angel I think its called.
They are very hard to pick up the heart best at 1st, you have to do it really slowly and be really patient.
Some days we can't hear them, others its really clear.
As long as you don't think you'll panic if you can't hear it, then if recommend 1.
I bought mine 2nd hand off here actually x 
You got to remember at 10 weeks its the size of an olive so finding it is hard x


----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## mummy.wannabe




----------



## mummy.wannabe

Both heads


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bottom babies back x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Its really popping out now

Sorry I have to put the pictures up separately I can't do it all together from my phone x


----------



## MinxyChick

Aww what brilliant pictures, am really impressed with the quality too. It's lovely to see.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Aaw lovely pics mummyW thanks for sharing with us:hugs:
Loving the bump:happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes good quality we were impressed.

Bundles where have you been? You ok x


----------



## Ducktales

Great pics, congrats
We have the same phone cover!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Haha that's funny ducktales.
Its hard to take a photo of yourself with the flip down cover ha x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Mummyw - Yeah I have been good thanks just waiting for my letter from the clinic. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was working al weekend so no ha
Made my 1st twin purchases.
Got 6 knitted hats. Pink with a purple flower. Purple with a pink flower.
Light blue with a white star, dark blue with a yellow star and 2 bear ear hats.

Is the clinic letter so you know when to start? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How is everyone? Good weekend?
2 have 4 kids- nice weekend away? X


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi guys, has been quite a busy weekend, me & DH went for lunch & a walk around the city Saturday and Sunday me and the girls had a babyshower for one of our friends from work. Bless her she's really struggling, she's was meant to have her gall bladder out but fell pg accidentally, now the baby is pressing on the gall bladder she is in agony alot of the time. Had a really good time, it was really relaxed and our friend was so chuffed with all the effort we went to, we had an afternoon tea theme. I think it was chilled out cos aside from the Mummy to be the other guests were 2 of us struggling ttc and the other 2 don't want children - not the typical babyshower guests. My pregnant friend doesn't know about either of us TTC, I know she would be really sad if she knew. She was scared to tell her office she was pg cos a man in her team had just had a failed IVF cycle with his wife.

Started stimms Sunday night. Have just realised the down regging has really exhausted me, have been taking it easy but am so tired. It's so hard after a day at work to have enough energy to cook a healthy tea, prep tomorrow's lunch, have a shower and do much else before trying to get to bed for 10pm. Espicially if I'm late home if I have yoga or accupuncture. DH helps out alot but he doesn't get home too early & works long days so don't want to set him to work as soon as he walks in the door. Really trying to do the minimal this week, thank goodness Monday is a bank holiday.

Alot of people are talking about protein - really glad I got my powdered stuff.
Next appointment is Friday to check how the follicles are going & bloods. Got the impression they might not do bloods every appointment - but I will ask them to as I don't want to over stimm & cam close to b4. Might be different as down regging this time.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sounds as tho you've been busy minxy.
Were you ok at the baby shower?

Glad you've started now. You'll soon be having egg collection.
Rest lots, plenty of water too x


----------



## Ducktales

minxy that sounds really busy
that's brave of you going to a baby shower - I missed 2 recently as I cannot face that kind of thing and the questions that go with it - good on you for going.
Protein is a really good plan - I ate loads of eggs too as I read somewhere eggs for a egg and I think that helped
I also ate brazil nuts every day and pineapple juice from EC up until BFP
I am feeling so positive for you for this cycle, I just feel like it will be your BFP.
Mummy - good work on the purchases, are you going to find out the sexes ?
How is everyone else doing ?
I'm going to grab dinner now before I start feeling sick again!
xxx
xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I still can't eat dinner and I can't face veg at all. I do worry but taking my vitamins and omega 3,6&9 too.
I'm starting to feel a tad better, which is great.
But you don't realise how tiring it is to grow babies. Its going to be so worth it but I'm counting down the days at work.
We will not be finding out the sexes as I think its got to be the biggest surprise ever and even more with 2. Also be nice for people not to know until we announce they are here.

You still working long days ducktales? X


----------



## Ducktales

I agree, a surprise is the best way, our hospital's policy is that it wont tell you anyway
no luckily I am 8-4 with the odd couple of hours overtime until 6pm when I need to (although I am mostly too tired to at the moment!)
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Really? I've never heard of that. Most people want to find out.

That's good. Glad your not working too late.
I'm 8.30-5 and I'm done by the end of the day. 
I'm falling asleep now ha x


----------



## Ducktales

It's because of the fact that harrow is predominantly Asian and there is still the belief that if people get told the sex they will abort their baby girls as they want sons though frankly if you were of that mindset you would get a private scan anyway, stupid old rule but stops any decision making!
I'm shocked I am still awake, latest in 2 weeks!
Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks for the kind wishes. 
If I can get enough time in the morning ill be doing an egg. 

I'd have to find out the sex, I'd just need to know but then it would be fun to keep everyone guessing. 

Babyshower was no probs BECAUSE only 5 us, mummy to be, me & another long term TTC both sperm issues and the other 2 don't want kids. 2 know I'm ivf, the other knows from 2 years ago I was having trouble so only mum-to-be didnt know. So no questions, no excessive baby talk.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think I'd be upset if I only had 5 at my baby shower. Did she not want her family there? X


----------



## MinxyChick

It was just one for our little group, we used to all work together. We did ask her if she wanted anyone else there. My long term TTC friend went to her friends babyshower the previous weekend and it was really hard for her cos there lots of people there, including 2 pregnant, 1 just gave birth & another wanting a baby. It was tough!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok, fingers crossed for your stimming Minxy x

I'm not doing so well. On Friday the MC unit thought the MC would happen quite quickly after stopping progesterone. I suppose it depends on your definition of quick :wacko: I've been an emotional wreck for a few days, maybe also because my hormones are all over the place :shrug: and there's been no sign of anything happening. I'm sick of my body still thinking I'm pregnant.

So, I buckled today and am booked in for bloods and paperwork on Friday followed by D&C Monday if nothing happens in-between. DP is away on a course today and I haven't been able to talk to him about it. Went up to MiL and had a good cry although I don't feel much better. I'm hoping this time next week I'll be able to start to move on. So tired of this crap and frightened about the D&C.

Sorry for the moan :cry: xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You moan away! Your allowed! 
I would have thought something would happen before next week. 
I would prefer it to happen naturally to be honest.
I don't know what is involved with the d&c.
Don't even know what it stands for, just know what it is.

I was an emotionally wreck for weeks and then you feel like you've cried too much and I eventually woke 1 day was not as upset but still didnt want to talk much and felt like I saw pregnant ladies and babies everywhere.
I think that's natural tho as other women have said it too.

Its horrible it happening but to be waiting for it is horrible.
Hope hubby gives you lots of hugs tonight x


----------



## MinxyChick

Awww Pinkie, you can moan as much as you like. 

It must be just awful having this going on like this. I've been following a lady on twitter who was in the same situation but I don't think she had pg symptoms. I'm not sure what she did in the end - that's quite a pointless story for me to tell. The D&C will probably be more heartbreaking than anything. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. 

I've been researching sucess rates and it seems there's a higher chance of IVF working when you've had miscarriages as opposed to Only having negative ivf cycles. A cold comfort I know xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie can they not give you some oral progesterone to help your body move forward? I'm sorry it's taking so long. I forced my AF after the failed iVf using the oral progesterone and when I took it to get my AF after my m/c in Nov it came right away too. they made me take a hpt first to ensure somehow i still wasn't preggers because if you are the oral prog will cause m/c. Either way, I hope it happens without too much pain and hopefully you can move on emotionally from this mess. I'm sorry you're going through this. :hug:


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie, I am sorry that things haven't happened naturally.
When I had my MC and my body didn't realise I opted for a D & C or ERPC as they called it.
I went into hospital, filled in the consent forms and was in for about 5 hours in total.
I didn't find it painful, although the day was mentally awful, it really helped me move on and draw a line.
I am glad that I had one and would make the choice again.
Get them to sign you off and take some time to grieve and cry
big hugs and we are always here for you
I truly do understand how you feel but it will be your time soon and you will have your rainbow baby even though I bet it doesn't feel like it.
I also really think I should have had some counselling to help me cope at the time - consider that, it may be helpful to you and help you moving forward
lots of love
xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you all for your kind words and support :hugs: Although there was mention of medication to sort things out, I was told that the op would be a quicker process. I've found it hard to be such an emotional wreck (as this isn't my normal style!). I'm sure I'll be better after Monday and will be able to move forward. You all know how it feels, really bloody unfair! Logged onto FB today to see a scan pic of twins from a friend who already has three. I am happy for her but very envious. Bloomin Facebook :growlmad: 

Banking on third time lucky xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh darling, its not fair but as I keep saying, the more you wait, the more you'll appreciate your baby.
Can they not get you in any quicker? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

I think as they need to do bloods and paperwork, it was the best that could be done. Its ok with me, I feel a little bit better today which I think is because I've taken control. 

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - Sweetheart... so sorry to hear of your pain and trouble, sometimes it feels better to just let it out, Im glad your feeling better now. I pray God blesses you with a child very soon and everytime you see your childs face you forget all the pain you went through! Stay strong and keep telling your mind that your turn is coming! x (I know easy said then done)

How are the rest of u lovely ladies?? Iv been busy with work, the year is coming to an end so there is so much school work to do, its crazy! Iv had my tuesday appointment finaaally and they are gonna start me on IVF now, yay I have to start my periods and then call them thereafter I have to take the pills for 28 days etc. Im sure u all know the process. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie suppose Monday isn't far away. Is hubby going to go with you?

Yearning hope your well. You'll be starting so soon from the sounds of it.

I've totally wasted my day off.
Slept for 11 hours last night woke up at 9.30.
Watched tv until 1 and then slept until 3.30!!! 
I'm tired all the time.

I think my body is used to not having the progesterone injections and tablets now and some of the symptoms have dramatically slowed down.
I have lots of energy in the mornings now but still sicky after work and don't fancy dinners.
I'm not eating that well. I just can't.
Just over 13 weeks now and not put on any weight yet. 

Any plans this weekend ladies?

We just just went to the supermarket and got some babies clothes on sale. All colourful stuff suitable for either sex x


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - that is a productive day! It's good to get some sleep if your body needs it, don't feel guilty. 
I remember someone else saying they didn't put any weight on initially due to morning sickness. 

Afm: had my first scan yesterday. Looks like there's 13 follicles so far. Everything is normal. Bit concerned they are only doing a blood test yesterday & Wednesday and not Monday. As previously my E2 went very high and my gonal F dropped to 112.5. But apparently they tell most from the scan. I'm not happy about no blood test Monday. I will be pushing for another test but their lab is closed cos its bank holiday. Hmmm if I over stim & my treatment is cancelled ill be making a fuss. I know I need to trust them but I know what happened before & they don't see concerned. Maybe the Buserlin will make a difference as I didn't take that before. 

Trying to gave a restful weekend going to see hangover 3 this afternoon with the girls, and dinner at the in laws Sunday. I've just had a hole knocked between our kitchen & dining room so will be chilling & cleaning! I've got a few jobs to get done before treatment. 
Melbram - I know your giving the forum a break but if your about would love to hear your thoughts on the above & OHSS 

Yh - glad to hear your about to start treatment

Hope everyone has a good bank holiday.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

13 that's good!
You really have just got to trust that they know what they are doing and they can see everything from the scan or if they grow to quickly inbetwen visits.
This is going to be a good cycle for you so relax and go with it.
Your nearly there!!!

We bought a few baby bits yesterday, there so cute.
Just looking at clothes makes me feel Happy,
It always did when I was trying to conceive x

We just got to sort our loft out this weekend.
All the Christmas stuff is still in the little room because we had the whole electrics done and had to pull up flood boards, so know we have had the bathroom done upstairs we need to start putting all the crap back up there and get clear x


----------



## Melbram

Hey Ladies how are you all?

Minxy: 13 follies that's great. I cant remember what stimms/amps you are taking and whether this is your first or second cycle sorry. On my first cycle I didnt have any bloods done. On the second round because I had mild OHSS on the first round following ET they took my bloods at my first stimms scan only. They didnt even take my bloods when I presented myself with OHSS. To be honest I dont think there is a great deal the clinic can do about OHSS unless of course you are on a high dose then they can reduce it. Coasting I think can sometimes just stop the eggs from growing which is useless. I was on the minimal dose and no doubt because of my age and weight etc will get OHSS everytime unless they put me on a completely different protocol/meds. Everything should be ok for you - I had 40 follies in total and hence ended up with moderate ohss. GL with your scan tomorrow 

Mummy: great pics of the twinnies x 

YH: great news you will be starting soon 

Pinkie: thinking of you x 

HI Ducktales, Bugs, 2have4kids - sorry if I have forgot anyone x

afm: not a great deal going on - have been taking a break from thinking about TTC and enjoying a few glasses of vino on the weekends. Waiting for AF number 2 to arrive - follow up on the 11th June so will find out what will be happening. Not sure whether I can start on 3rd AF or not. Will keep you all posted x


----------



## Melbram

Minxy forgot to say make sure you drink 2-3 litres of water a day x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey melbram
Great to hear from you. Glad your enjoying the drinking whilst you can.
It will soon be your appt and hopefully you can get getting straight away x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone
Hope you are ok
Pinkie, are you still going in tomorrow? I hope you are ok
Love to everyone
I am suffering with terrible nausea and retching 
Going back to bed
Had a scan today, all good, picture on my avatar
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lovely scan picture!!!

I've been worrying myself because I don't feel pregnant anymore but I think all the progesterone injections have left my body now and that makes you feel more symptoms.
Thank god for the Doppler! 

I'm doing good apart from still not eating much and feel very sick after work so can't eat dinner.
Not sure whether to email my midwife or just see how it is in a few weeks x


----------



## Ducktales

I think not feeling pregnant any more is totally normal after 12 weeks
My friend had severe ms and nausea until 22 weeks and her midwife wasn't concerned, she even took her off prenatals as they made her worse
She was told that it was more important what you had eaten before falling pregnant and that there were plenty of nutrients in your body whether you eat or not as long as you are managing something
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I do worry because there's 2 and needing extra nutrients but I just can't eat much.
I'm pretty much surviving on cereal bars, bread, diarylea triangles and cereal for dinner as can't do milk in the mornings.
I've read that you need so much protein a day to help the placentas and babies grow.
I would have put a bet before I got pregnant that even if I had morning sickness I'd be the 1 to want to eat straight after. 
I can't stomach any veg at all still but can fruit, its hard when you know that what's best for babies and you just can't eat x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I do worry because there's 2 and needing extra nutrients but I just can't eat much.
I'm pretty much surviving on cereal bars, bread, diarylea triangles and cereal for dinner as can't do milk in the mornings.
I've read that you need so much protein a day to help the placentas and babies grow.
I would have put a bet before I got pregnant that even if I had morning sickness I'd be the 1 to want to eat straight after. 
I can't stomach any veg at all still but can fruit, its hard when you know that what's best for babies and you just can't eat x


----------



## MinxyChick

melbram - thanks for the info, appreciate it. I'm on 150 gonal F and this is my 3rd IVF.
I got my E2 levels back from Friday's blood test & they seem normal. Lower than last time I think, hopefully this means a full down reg with buserlin agrees with me more.
Wow, 40 that is a massive amount of follicles!
Sounds like your doing the best thing, chilling out while you can, this is such a frustrating process I hope the time goes quickly for you.

Ducktales - nice scan pic.

Mummy - Sorry to hear the sickness is continuing, I'm sure the babies are fine and just getting nourishment from your reserves whilst your not eating much.

2have4 - what's happening with you? Have I missed anything?

Afm: 2nd IVF scan yesterday, follicles & lining all doing well. If things continue you like this it'll be egg collection Friday. Woo-hoo! 
Also, DH did a sperm freeze Friday, and they analised it - the count has gone up 12m!!! from 1.7m, it just shows it varies so much. But for motility there were no excellent and 5% sluggish, the rest non motile :(. Whereas when we had 1.7m, 12% were excellent. I think I prefer the lower count, as motility is more important. They froze 4 viles which was very good. Oh well it shows anything could happen Friday. Was a bit sad Saturday afternoon, DH is showing signs of stress, he has a very short tolerance with others at the moment, had a chat and I'm feeling very positive today, am hoping it lasts. Got a busy 3 days at work so better get on.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello everyone

Minxy - glad its all going well, roll on Friday!

Melbram - good to hear from you. I don't blame you for having a break, that's my plan now.

AFM - had a weekend from hell. We went to the Early Pregnancy Centre (EPAC) on Friday. I was expecting to have a blood test and sign a form for the op planned for 7am yesterday. We ended up being there for hours being tested for everything under the sun. It was a horrible place full of miscarrying women, fraught staff and a fairly desperate atmosphere. I was told that if things started over the weekend to call and cancel the op. Came home praying that I would never have to go back there.

I started bleeding Saturday and called Sunday. They asked me to pop in for a scan on Monday. No mention of still having any procedures. So we went yesterday, had the scan and were told the sac was still there. We waited over an hour and were then whisked off to a ward with no explanation as to what was happening. Turns out they decided they still wanted to do the op but as I was later in the day, I had to wait for a gap in the theatre. Eventually went in at 5pm, got out at 8pm and had to stay in hospital. Those of you that have had this 'evacuation' know how grim it is. We've just got home, exhausted. The hospital is about an hour and three quarters away so DP to find a hotel late last night.

I feel like crap. Things can only get better right?! :wacko:


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie 33 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Minxy - glad its all going well, roll on Friday!
> 
> Melbram - good to hear from you. I don't blame you for having a break, that's my plan now.
> 
> AFM - had a weekend from hell. We went to the Early Pregnancy Centre (EPAC) on Friday. I was expecting to have a blood test and sign a form for the op planned for 7am yesterday. We ended up being there for hours being tested for everything under the sun. It was a horrible place full of miscarrying women, fraught staff and a fairly desperate atmosphere. I was told that if things started over the weekend to call and cancel the op. Came home praying that I would never have to go back there.
> 
> I started bleeding Saturday and called Sunday. They asked me to pop in for a scan on Monday. No mention of still having any procedures. So we went yesterday, had the scan and were told the sac was still there. We waited over an hour and were then whisked off to a ward with no explanation as to what was happening. Turns out they decided they still wanted to do the op but as I was later in the day, I had to wait for a gap in the theatre. Eventually went in at 5pm, got out at 8pm and had to stay in hospital. Those of you that have had this 'evacuation' know how grim it is. We've just got home, exhausted. The hospital is about an hour and three quarters away so DP to find a hotel late last night.
> 
> I feel like crap. Things can only get better right?! :wacko:



:hugs:
Pinkie so sorry for your experience, it is hideous whatever but sounds like it was made much worse
Things will get better
Promise
Xxxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh pinkie I was really hoping it would happen naturally for you.
Sorry you had to go through all that but hope you can rest and it will get better from now x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Sorry to hear about yor experience Pinkie:hugs: 
Have a large glass of wine and a long soak if its allowed


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How you doing bundles? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy it all sounds really good so far! 
And keeping my fingers crossed Friday is collection for you.
My hubby's count went up a lot on our 2nd go but same motility very poor and it worked for us.
Lots of hope for you.
Its a very stressful time for him too and you seem to be dealing with it well and good to chat rather than leave it. 
It makes you a stronger couple x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I am good mummyW I received my letter over the weekend seminar date is on the 13th June and consultant appointment is on the 17th June. And AF just came today which means I should be on just after the appointment:happydance:


----------



## Melbram

Pinky: thinking of u at this rubbish time xxx

Minxy: FX for Friday EC - exciting! X

Bundles: not long now u will soon be at EC stage it all goes so fast once the jabbing begins xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, it sounds like things are moving along for everyone. Pinkie I'm sorry you had to go through that, happy for you that it's over and you're only going to feel better everyday now. Sending you more big hugs, time will dull the memory for you of that whole thing.

Minxy that's great about your E levels, I have everything crossed for you, will be checking in on friday to see how things went!!

Bundles, glad to hear you're on your way, the time will fly by now!!

Mummy, I hope the ms goes away soon. I don't want to hear next that you're having early contractions lol, twins are a bundle of fun sometimes. There's a lady at work that had nothing but morning sickness and then nothing but bed rest with early contractions, it's amazing that she got twins but the things we go through for twins seems like double trouble. You'll be fine.

How's everyone else doing? Yearning are you on the pill now? Duck, how's the little duckling? I hope you're not feeling too much ms too ;) Melbram, what are you wrapping yourself up in now that you are laying low?

I went for coffee with a friend and her 2 year old. She's super controlling and doesn't listen to her child so we had a few unnecessary temper tantrums. She told me she was pregnant again but she's worried that it'll be a downs syndrome baby because the nauchal fold was really thick, right on the cusp of abnormal. I always wanted a second child for her because it'll give her first more freedom from her controlling ways. Nice friend I am hey to be so judgmental. I hope for her it's not a downs syndrome baby, she's 42 so I know the chances are higher but really, I'd not wish that upon anybody.

I've been gardening lately and doing my workout classes at work on the noon hours. I find I'm pretty tired in the evenings as this session I chose really tough classes. Feeling buff though but tired. We're supposed to have a picnic out in the Kananaskis mountains tonight and do some rock climbing but it's raining. We'll see if it clears up. Other than that, just doing some BBQ's with friends, plant shopping and saw the latest Star Trek movie in 3D. If I get pregnant with the next IVF I'll be in the best shape of my life. Looking forward to getting going again.


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone,
minxy, I have my fingers crossed for Friday
Pinkie - big hugs, hope you are not in any pain
bundles - great news for the next appointment, it is so soon!
mummy, did you get to speak to someone about your MS? I hope it is decreasing
2have4 - I am very jealous of all your outdoor pursuits and the mountain - that's the life DH and I dream of, it sounds like you will be in the shape of your life!
melbram and yearning - how are you doing?

I had my 1st midwife appointment today, the booking in appointment.
I was there from 9.30-12.30 and tbh it takes an hour to get into work and I finish at 4 so took 3.5 hours off time in lieu as thought it was pointless going in.
It went ok - they could not get their heads round the IVF and kept asking when my last period was and trying to make me give a date.
The midwife didn't know what IVF with ICSI was and didn't know a thing about my husbands (very common in Asians and the majority of the population in my area is Asian) G6PD and I kept stressing that it means if the baby has it they are ALLERGIC to vitamin K and will get jaundice and likely die if that injection is given.
They are making me have consultant led care as it is IVF and this means that I have to give birth on the labour ward and cannot use the birthing centre - water, more relaxed etc which makes me a bit annoyed as I can't see how it is any different to a normal pregnancy ??
They were also annoyed that I didn't bring DH with me, but it is hard for him with work, his boss is being a tosser and the last thing we need is for him to get sacked right now, especially when we can't tell anyone about the pregnancy yet and he has had so much time off for the IVF, plus I spent at least 2 hours waiting around standing in a crowded stuffy waiting room!
I have my scan booked on 18th June at 9.20am when I will be 12 + 4.
On the plus side, my MS isn't so bad today and I am making chocolate flapjacks and am about the devour them!


----------



## MinxyChick

Thank you everyone for the kind wishes. Good to hear how we're all doing. 

Ducktales - urghh the midwife appointment sounds a right nightmare. I think sometimes these places don't realise we've got jobs to go to. Maybe once they see your healthy they'll let you use the birthing centre. Sounds like its going to be a bit of a task to get them to fully understand about the vit K. 

Pinkie - I'm so sorry to hear about what happened up the hospital & everything. Hope your feeling better. 

2have4 - sounds like your making the most of things, got to be a good thing. 

Afm: last scan today. I have 5 full sized follicles & a total of 20 follicles. Will see Friday how many are fully grown, got to be up the clinic for egg collection 8.30. Wooo hoo at last. Can't wait, was so tired last night slept 10.5 hours, feel better this evening. Was still tired at work, feel very full & bloated. Looking forward to Friday to get the eggies out & on their way.


----------



## MinxyChick

Back from EC, 12 eggs collected. Praying they are good 'uns. Clinic will ring by 2pm tomorrow. 

Feeling very sore on left side. Was really woozy afterwards but was so hungry. DH is now making me lunch. Will spend the rest of the day on the sofa watching supernatural & other top telly xx

EC's really vary, last one felt nothing afterwards or the following days. Was some blood this time too. Taking it easy for sure


----------



## Ducktales

wow 12 eggs, well done you, fab news
everything crossed for you
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all
Wow minxy that's great.
Ill go back and re read what's been going on in a mo.
Not been well at all x


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - sorry to hear you've been bad. Hopefully when your 12 weeks it will ease off. Really hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales what a nightmare and how frustrating that they have no clue what is what! 

Minxy congrats on 12 lovely embies x fx for fab report tomorrow xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Omg, must have a moan, post egg collection pain is Sooo bad. The first wasn't this bad I don't think, though the next 2 days I was achey, last time 21 eggs and I felt nothing. I wonder what the difference is. Plus a little bleeding this time, not had that before either. Just watched Bridget Jones to cheer myself up. Taking paracetamol and not making much difference. Please god let it work xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I was in pain the 2nd time too.

I'm over 14 weeks now and it started to get worse but yesterday I can eat lots so hoping that will carry on.
You having 5 day transfer? Or seeing how it goes. Hope lots fertilise for you.

How is everyone else doing?

Still not read back to older posts but will tonight after work.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I thought I'd be bigger by this point but I haven't been able to eat so maybe now ill start getting bigger as I'm feeling a bit better x


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - I think your bump looks right for 14 weeks. I'm sure you'll balloon in the next month! 

Day 5 or 3 transfer is the great debate. 
From history my embies grow slowly/stop at d3. So some say a 3 day is best but looking at my sheet from last time the best on d3 didn't make it to 5. A 5 day sounds better. I can't decide there's too many fors & againsts. Cos we've done a lot more in the last 8 months I'd hope we can get to blast. Totally trusting the embryologist on this one. My new clinic has a really good guy who should be ringing me by 2pm & is open to conversation. See what's happened over night & his thoughts.

Feel much better today, though still in bed. Still a bit of blood on the toilet paper. Tmi. Be glad when that stops.


----------



## MinxyChick

Embryologist had just called....
Out of 12, 11 were icsi'd and 7 fert. Please god be enough. 

He's calling me Monday to see if 3 or 5 day transfer. He asked if I wanted a 3 I said I wanted what he thought was best taking into consideration our other poor cycles. I think I want a 3. Am pleased no one will be looking at them tomorrow as there's no point. 

Grow embies grow, please x


----------



## Ducktales

7 out of 11 is fab, I had 10 eggs, 6 fertilised
I was so so sore after EC and was in bed for quite a few days
How exciting!
Mummy- I think your bump looks perfect for 14 weeks
I'm sorry you are still feeling rubbish
Xxx


----------



## Melbram

Minxy: I had 7 this round too x hope they keep going to blast for u! U have the weekend to relax a little and recover ready for transfer x

Mummy: I think your bump looks great for how far gone you are bigger than I expected x fx uv turned a corner and can start eating well x

Afm off out tonight with the girlies - hopefully my last one for a while! Had a lovely week off with oh this week but eat and drank rubbish x back to being t-total and eating healthier again from Monday in prep for FET &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy day 5 is best I think because the eggs can chance over night and not be as good as they thought. Hopefully they are all good ones and don't have trouble picking 1 or 2.
Are you allowed 2 transferred?

Melbram glad you've enjoyed yourself.
When roughly would your FET be?

I've felt better for the past 2 days and ate a lot more than i had been, but I think I'm getting tonsillitis.
I'm prown to getting it and everyone has colds at work with it being hot 1 day then freezing the next. My tonsils are all swollen and tight. Not sure if I can take anything.
Hopefully it doesn't turn into tonsillitis.

Hope everyone else is good x
I'm having a bit if trouble with a friend at the mo but ill explain that soon, got to get ready for work x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ducktales the midwifes should know basic stuff about ivf if not a lot of stuff.
The midwives I've spoke to seemed to know a far bit. 
Glad you've done your research tho and they can write in your notes what you have said.

How you feeling? X

Pinkie. How are you feeling now? Xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - I agree on the day 5 stuff but as none of ours have made it to blast before I'd be tempted to get them back early. I think we can have 2, def. 2 if day 3. See what embryologist thinks tomorrow. They're not looking today. 

And in tmi news: the spotting has continued, we went for lunch at the local garden centre yesterday, so a little walking. I got home & I passed a clot, about the size of a 50p and at least 0.5cm deep, it seemed massive compared to AF ones & gross. I was a little worried so rang up the main clinic mine is closed Saturdays. They said not to worry but if its coming from the womb I may have to cancel transfer. I don't think it is coming from the womb. I stayed in bed all afternoon but there was still spotting on the toilet paper & a small slimey bit too. By 9.30 I was still a bit concerned, tweeted about it got no replies - a bit concerned now. so called the on call doctor. Apparently it's normal & I'm not to worry. There's still spotting this am. Will barely move today. It's just the blood looks fresh/must be fresh to keep coming. Luckily it's only on the toilet paper but I'm such a worrier over this stuff.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think all spotting is normal after collection.
Your ovaries have had a rough time, being forced so they need time to recover.
Just rest as much as possible and drink at least 2 litres of water a day.
That helps with eventing x


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks for the encouragement x


----------



## Melbram

Mummy: sorry to hear u may have tonsillitis - iv had mine removed now I used to suffer terribly x I think FET will be July/aug time x I'm not sure on timing of meds etc

Minxy: hope your spotting stops I'm sure it's nothing out of the ordinary x


----------



## MinxyChick

Good news! The spotting stopped at 3pm. Few. I knew I didn't like blood but I swear its made me queasy since EC, fine with AF but wound bleeding oh dear I am wuss. 
Have been very restless today waiting to hear on the embies tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't think I've got tonsillitis this time, they are both just massive and keeping me up with the coughing.
Feel so tired and rough tho at work.

Minxy glad the bleeding has spotted so that good and nothing to worry about now.
Look forward to hearing about your embies.

I have my diabetes test weds morning! Yay everyone says its horrible what you have to drink but never mind, got no choice.


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - you'll be fine, you've been through much worse. Hope you haven't got it. 

Afm: having a day 3 transfer in 45 minutes. This morning I have 2 = 6 cells, 1= 5 cell and 4 which are 2-4 cells each. Having the two 6 cells put back, they will grow the rest & if they get to blast they will freeze them. Bearing in mind history & numbers I think this is the best course of action.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Goodluck Minxychick:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That seems good minxy.
Good luck and hope you've got 2 weeks off now? X


----------



## Melbram

Congrats on being PUPO Minxy :) feet up from here


----------



## MinxyChick

By 12.30 one of my 6 cells had made it to 8. So done the best we can then. 

I'm off work the rest of this week & working from home 3.5 days next week. As can log into work on a laptop, I will be taking it easy! Which gives me only 3 days to work before test date, ill ensure I take care of myself. 

Am very excited, I think is our best round yet, will taking care of those embies to makesure they hang on. Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've got positive thoughts for you and this will be your 3rd time lucky!!
Take care of yourself and rest and still loads and loads of water x


----------



## YearningHeart

Hiii Ladies - How are you all?

Iv been so busy so havent had the chance to check up on B&B. Iv got soo much catching upto do!

Minxy - OMG Im soooo excited for you!!! Best of Luck! hopefully its all good news. Like the others have said, take it easy and rest loads! Wishing you the best! xx

mummy.wannabe - Lovely pics of your bump! Im so excited for you. I hope everything goes super smooooth for you. Hope your feeling well now. xx

My situation: I have the pills which I have to take for 28 days thereafter the scan and then all the injection stuff. I havent started the tablets yet and intend to start in beginning of July. Im just so worried about one thing, which is my transfer stuff might be end of August according to my calculations and the only problem is my brother is getting married end of August and I just dont know how Im going to manage. Iv kept my IVF a secret from family other than my mum and sister. 

Minxy that reminds me.. Can I ask how long did you take the pills? and how long was it from taking the pills to the embroy transfer?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

If you have the pills why can't you start taking them now?
Ask the doctors and see what they say.
Say you haven't told any family members yet and about the wedding x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

Minxy - great stuff, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Rest up, take it easy and try not to test too early! :happydance:

Mummy - bump looks fab! Glad you are feeling a bit better x

YH - I don't know about the pills as I was on a different protocol but I would find out if its possible to start earlier. It must be tricky if your family don't know about the IVF. We told all our close family and friends as I found the support helpful x

Melbram - when is your FET? Cant be long now, hope all is back to normal now x

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - I've finally turned a corner and put the MC behind me. I struggled to get people to understand that although I was upset about the MC, I was mostly pissed off at the injustice of being back to square one. But I'm now back on the diet ready for the wedding and IVF 3. Trying to lose a stone and half by the end of July and then I'll go wedding dress shopping!

We're feeling more positive and have gone back to trying the old fashioned way - hoorah! 

xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - I shall join you in the weight loss goal. I wanna lose 1 and half stone by end of July too! I hope everything goings well for u, take it easy. xx

- Sorry I meant my brother inlaw is getting married. So my inlaws do not know about the IVF, I dont want to tell them because already when I am with them I feel low as all my sister inlaws have babies and babies and babies. I have told my mum,sister,best friendx2 and thats it. Now since my inlaws dont know I am going to be going through IVF its kinda tough coz with wedding preps and stuff they will expect me to help out a LOT. 

As for why I aint taking the tablets now, Well the GYN said I have to take tablets for 28days then go for a scan. I will be fasting from roughly july 8th for a month in which I cant have a scan during fasting so therefore I postponed it for after my 1 month fasting. Kinda complicated but hopefully it works out. xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks YH, we can do this dieting thing! We'll be weight loss buddies :happydance: Unfortunately the only way I've found to lose weight is to eat less fat, sugar and drink less wine and to exercise more :wacko: I've tried just about all the fads and have come to the conclusion there is no miracle cure sadly! Is the fasting for religious reasons? What does it involve?

I can see now why you don't want your in-laws to know. It will be hard but you might just have to play it by ear. You will find a way to cope with it, we managed to carry on with the injections etc and not give too much away at functions. Try not to worry too much about it now, you really don't need the added stress xxx


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone,
Pinkie, it is good to hear your update and how positive you are about it all.
I hate dieting it is so dull and I love food but I love how great you feel when you hit the goal weight - good luck to you and yearning
Hope everyone else is good, I am struggling with MS hence I have not been online much
had a scan today - full update in my journal
love to everyone
xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Ducktales - Hope everything goes well for you with ease! and yes I totally agress with you, I love food too, I hate diets but its an amazing feeling when you look good and see pounds drop on the weighing scale! xx

Pinkie - Brilliant! We will be weight loss buddies!!! Woohooo cant wait to lose some pounds! Personally for me I think low carb works but that basically means boring meals. lol (But I say to myself 'Beggars cant be choosers'). Yes fasting is for religious reasons. In Islam we have to fast in the month of Ramadhan. Fasting is to abstain from eating,drinking,intercourse from sunrise to sunset. (Its gonna be looooooong fast because of the long day! - Hope I loose some weight! lol) Whilst fasting nothing is allowed to be inserted inthe private privates otherwise fast breaks so thhat is why I cant go for my scan after the 28days pills until month of Ramadhan finishes... Get it?  xxxxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie can I ask what ur BMI is? Or u can pm me, Im focusing on my BMI rather then the weight in terms of kg/stones etc.


----------



## Pinkie 33

My BMI is 35 :blush: By losing a stone and a half I'll be back to a BMI of 30 which is what I was last year. As soon as we started our first IVF in November I stopped dieting and never really got back into it. Also, with both IVFs and our pregnancy I've eased off the exercise.

I'm now having a bowl of Special K for breakfast, a toasted bagel with Philadelphia and fruit for lunch and a low fat/carb tea (chicken and roasted veg, fish and veg or salad). I'm also back into walking our dogs up hill and down dale for an hour every evening.

I started properly on Monday so fingers crossed it will be a good week. I think I have had a lot of water retention since IVF/MC. 

I'm looking forward to feeling fitter and a bit slimmer and going wedding dress shopping!

Fasting sounds tricky to me, not sure I'd be able to manage it, I'd stuff myself after sunset! I'm sure it will help you with your diet though :thumbup: xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Awwwww thanks Pinkie!! I hope it does and I hope I dont find it hard either coz its gonna be longest fast I will be keeping (18 hours!) lol

Anyways - I had my first appointment at the fertility center last year and I was BMI 32 and now I am 30.5 which isnt much. When I try really hard I can do it, well everyone can really, but its the motivation! But I hope we work well and can lose the amount we want. Im going to do some workout and stuff tomorrow and take it from there.

Update me when you lose some pounds, I have a wii fit so Im gonna check my BMI now actually. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey pinkie.
You sound positive and hope the weight loss goes well for you.

Yearning good luck with your weight loss too.
I could fast like that and it must be really hard.

I'm 15 weeks today and put on 2lbs in 2 weeks. My 1st bit of weight gain so hopefully that will continue now.
Had a bad cold and swollen tonsils No tonsillitis thank god.
Its just zapping my energy even more.
Last day of work for 3 days now and it can't come any quicker. 
I'm struggling this week x

Ducktales the sickness is hard to cope with isn't it.
I work with the public everyday and the smell of some old people etc and there coffee breathe makes me heave, its horrible 
Glad the scan went well x


----------



## MinxyChick

YH - I'm sorry but I can't actually remember what the timings were at the beginning. I took BCP for 21 days, I started Buserlin 30/4/2012 (can't remember when this was in relation to the pills, had my baseline scan 14/5, started gonal F 19/5, EC 31/5.
I think you need to discuss with the clinic about avoiding the BH weekend, as they could give you BCP for longer, the BCP is to get your cycle in line with their schedule I believe. I'm sorry your going to have to help organise this wedding, whilst it might be good to help take your mind off everything, you may feel very tired with the drugs. 

Good luck for Ramadan, despite it being your belief it must still be very challenging to fast all day. It would be good if as side gain it helped you with your weightloss goal.

Pinkie - good luck for you weightloss goal.

Afm: I've now got a urinary infection!:cry: FFS! When they did the transfer they seemed to have the speculum in for ages before doing anything (it's always been so quick before). Anyway that night I woke up at 3am in pain needing a wee, I took some paracetamol and hoped that was the end of it. But Tuesday & yesterday I just wanted to wee alot & felt very sore. I phoned the clinic & spoke to others & I thought I was just bashed & bruised, & my swollen ovaries were pressing on my bladder. After acupuncture yesterday I felt fine but today again woke up for a wee at 4am, felt very sore ever since. I should have gone with my instincts, but no 2 cycles are the same. I've been to the Dr this am & got some amoxicilian which is fine in pregnancy, just waiting for it to kick in. Needless to say I feel very sorry for myself.

Not had a call from the embryologist yesterday or today so it can be assumed none of the left embies made it to blast. I will call later to find out what stage they stopped at. 

Have decided I'm going to early test as I need to know if we even get a chemical (early positive, goes to negative by OTD), cos at least that would show we are a step closer. Taken an early early test to ensure the trigger HCG is out of system.

Am so desperate for this to work, I know everyone is. Third time is really the hardest, just praying those embies are growing & hanging on.Trying to keep focused on the present and not think ahead. 12 days to OTD. Apparently HCG can be detected 11 days past a 3 day transfer. This is only day 3!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm also feeling sorry for myself, I left work early, I'm
Not pushing myself on anymore, I need to rest at home and not be on my feet all day when I feel like this.
Hope your meds kick in soon and your not so sore anymore.

If you feel you need to test early then do it.
Some people test straight away and test out the trigger.
I also see people get there positive really early but I think for a few days they are left guessing if there's a line they see or not.
I've got positive thoughts for you xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, pinkie & Yearning, all the best with the weight loss, Minxie, all my positive vibes are going to your success this time. Mummy I hope you feel better -take it easy & put your feet up. 
I've taken the day off and just doing projects around the house. I hope I'm not too physically exhausted on Monday when I go back to work. All of the jobs I'm doing are pretty physical. Just taking care of some things before summer is full fledged. Sanding & staining the deck furniture, finishing up my garden, we need pedestals under the 4 pillars (the bottoms are rotting) in front of the house so I'm going shopping for the stone this weekend. Cleaned the windows, weed whacked last night. Then on Sunday I'll go get my nails done before the work week starts :happydance:

I felt really sad speaking to my gf yesterday. She knows that I want 4 kids and she's preggers with her second. She said she's getting her tubes removed with this pregnancy because 2 is all they want: because they love their travel, freedom, and having a life. I said to her it's all about perspective isn't it? Some people feel that when they have kids they're chained to the house and others seem to function just fine with 2, 3, 4 or more (my colleague at work for example). She's just one of those people who have the word can't as a staple of their vocabulary. I just hate hearing the negativity GGRRR. Don't put you shallow way of life onto me!! I hope you're all enjoying the spring.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sounds like your keeping very very busy indeed.
We have loads to do in the house but I haven't got the energy to do it. So hubby has to do jobs on his own bit at a time.

Yes I think some people do feel the way you said.
My friend fell very quickly with both of her children and obviously loves them, but they are stuck in her house every day all day because she will not take them out on her own, she thinks they are going to kick off if she does and she won't be able to handed it. There good children so she's keeping them locked up for nothing.
Its sad x


----------



## 2have4kids

I guess I'm just dying to show her that doing things with a family is indeed possible. Best way to stop the negative chatter is to show people how it's done lol. 

Mummy it sounds like you have a wonderful DH, do relax and don't worry about the jobs around the house. These things can always wait!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And you will get to show people how its done very soon x

I can't fault my hubby, he really has shown how doting he is towards me and its lovely.
I have been fine until the last few days with hormones playing up I think.
I've become very short tempered and generally a bit ratty. I'm hoping its just because I haven't been well x


----------



## Melbram

Pinky: Glad you've turned a corner - good luck with weight loss the wedding will soon be here :) 

YH: YEY for getting your meds. I was on a different protocol so cant help with timings im afraid. 

mummywannabe: sorry to hear your feeling rubbish - keep them feet up you have the right idea :)

Minxy: thinking of you with the horid wait! everything crossed for 3rd time lucky x 

afm: follow up appt on Tuesday so will find out appx dates to start meds for FET. Back on trying to be good not drinking alcohol and eating healthier again. Praying it works this time. 

Had a lovely weekend went for a picnic with my god daughter, BBQ yesterdya then day of relaxing and sunbathing today. Getting so sick of people asking when Im going to have a baby though, asking if im broody then saying "If you had mine for an hour you would change your mind about having children" -I will scream if one more person asks if Im sure about wanting children grr!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Melbram, fingers crossed that you can get going with the FET soon x
I know what you mean about other people talking about kids. We have had a lot of comments since we got engaged about making the most of our freedom as it will all change when kids come along blahdiblah. I also struggled at a family BBQ yesterday when 7 month pregnant SiL and cousin with new baby started talking nothing but babies (both know I've just had a MC). So I grabbed the fish slice and set to on the BBQ. Flipping burgers was def preferable to listening to their woes. This is really tough sometimes xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's why we told most people about doing ivf as hearing stuff like that was upsetting me and as soon as they know, they don't say things like that anymore.
I think when your pregnant and when you've had the baby its only natural to talk about babies all the time.
People are constantly asking me how I'm doing etc and then goes on from there.
I think if your still struggling then its not that nice to hear but when your in that situation you'll want to talk about your pregnancy.
You'll all get there x
Your going through the best thing to help you conceive and it will work x


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram, wishing you a successful FET cycle! I know it'll work out for you...sorry to hear about someone whining about their children. It's always sad to hear ungrateful/negative moms.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How was everyone's weekend?
I rested all of mine to try get rid of illness and its mostly gone now.
We ordered our cot beds, mattresses and a change table/ chest of drawers.
You just pay the deposit and can pay bits off at a time but you have to pay the full amount 10 days before delivery. That was at mothercare. Didnt realise they did things like that.
That's a big help and if anything happens, god forbid- is that the saying? they can just cancel the order at any time.

Just got 2 more days of work as have Thursday and Friday off this week x

My friend has just started ivf last week at Bourne in Cambridge so trying to support her as best I can. She has low egg reserve and has been put on 2 injections straight away, I think 1 might be to help with egg quality or something like that, no BCP for her.
I think you did didnt you 2have4kids before you started?
She's scared and constantly asking what's normal and worrying if she's having no side effects if it can still be working, bless her x


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi guys,

well today I am 8dp3dt, urinary infection has all gone. Cramping started Friday afternoon, loads Sat & Sun. Not much yesterday but a few strong ones in the evening, had some more strong ones this morning, eased off now. One was so strong I swear AF was about to start but so far so good. I so hope its implantation of 2 embies, positivity up & down but want to be positive.

Went back to work yesterday working from home (WFH), within an hour I got all stressed out and everything was manic, and I just thought no I need this time as holiday as I think it will maximise my chances. So I e-mailed my boss, spoke to him, spoke to my project manager and the company won't fall down if I take 3.5 days holiday (the last of this year's AL). I apologised for messing them around, blah blah but everyone was lovely & said take the time I need. I was greedy I thought I could WFH, save my holiday and still be chilled but because we're so busy that won't happen.
Off until Friday now, one day before the weekend is ok and Tuesday is test day anyway.

Looking back at my notes from the last 2 times, I need to get past Thursday & Friday to have made it further than b4.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well aside from irritating questions & irritating people! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You going to test soon? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You should have gone to the doctors and got 2 weeks off sick so you didn't use your holiday.
Trust me you will need days off the rest of the year, its hard going carrying too x


----------



## MinxyChick

My holiday year starts again 1st July. I did think about it but the company give 6 days fertility leave per holiday year & my boss has been nice so I didn't want to take the piss getting signed off. We get a good holiday package but they are funny on sick days. Plus i thought better to use holiday now & get signed off in future when holiday is tight.

I'm really torn again on early testing, I think if I can get through Thursday & Friday, I might test Sat or Sunday. I'm not ready to see a negative even a false one yet as I think I might lose my positive thoughts & conviction that these are imp pains. It's all a dilemma!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's fine if your determined to wait. I thought you said you were testing early.
I waited until 10 days past a 5 day transfer so if you wait until Friday you should get a strong result.
Also get a digital clear blue as it saves al the is that a line or not.
For the twins mine came up as 2-3 weeks rather than 1-2 weeks because it was obviously stronger x


----------



## Melbram

Mummy: how exciting ordering all the baby furniture etc - fab that you can pay on it like that too :) 

Minxy: half way there now - eek everything crossed for you. Glad your employer was supportive and you have the extra time to relax. If it didnt work you would always blame yourself for doing things too soon. 

afm: had consultation re: FET today. I will be doing medicated FET because period are all over the place which I was expecting but didnt realise how much it would entail. When next AF arrives I ring the centre and then start the Buserelin (DR) injection on day 23 just like a usual IVF cycle. I also have to take oral tablets to help womb lining and take pessaries I think for 2 weeks before transfer and then for 12 weeks after if I get a BFP - I hate pessaries but I guess if it works then its all worth it and I dont think I would enjoy the injections like you had mummy it looked so painful. working out timing I think it will be end of July before i start meds and end of August for transfer.


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - you're right, I was determined to test early I'm just starting to wuss out now it's getting closer. Once I've beaten my previous attempts I'll probably test. OTD is Tuesday so would like to know before going back to work next week. Think I have a digi have loads from the days my periods got longer each month, so each month thought I was pg. 

Made it though another day! 

Melbram - sorry FET is such a faff. Do you use cyclogest or crinone? Having done both I'd much rather pop the cyclogest up my bottom than deal with the crinone gunk.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all:flower:
Minxychick you are doing so well just a coupe more days till the weekend

Mummywannabe It's so exciting buying the baby furniture:happydance: . If you are thinking about personalised things I saw a tutorial last night on YouTube how to make baby blankets they were so cute.

Afm seminar is on Thursday and consultant appointment is on Monday I can't believe it's actually here now. Mummywannabe your friend who is also at bourne hall is she gong through the nhs ? I want to know if I am going to be weighed at the seminar or if its at the consultant appointment need to dress appropriately:haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Melbram I didn't know what was involved in an FET, thought you have to take some meds but not as much as you said. It will soon be here. We're nearing the end of June.

Yes bundles my friend is going through Bourne as Nhs.
She's tiny though. 
I wasn't weighed at any point from the seminar, just all the points before.
Its all getting on now isn't in.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've asked her bundles, ill let you know what she says x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My friend she was meant to be on tomorrow's seminar but her hubby managed to get them on the previous one as a cancelation.

She wasn't weighed at the seminar
But had a consultant appontment 2 weeks after where she was and had her height.
Also they took a photo of her and hubby for admin purposes she thinks.

She got her meds by courier through Bourne.

I got mine at the day of the seminar, it saves you going back again.
But that all do it differently.

Hope that helps x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Thanks mummywannabe for getting the info for me:hugs: big help. Aw:dohh:I did not know you could get an earlier seminar on cancellation but I suppose she still had to wait two weeks for the appointment were mine is two days after. I better make myself look decent for the pic:haha: thanks again for asking her


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No problem, glad it helped x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How did the seminar go bundles?

How's everyone x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all ok. Minxy, how are you doing?

It will be 3 weeks on Monday since I had the operation, 3 weeks tomorrow since I started bleeding. So I assumed AF would arrive anytime next week. I did a pregnancy test this morning and its positive. Is this a result of HCG still leaving my system? We did start BDing the week after the op (mostly because I missed it rather than out of any hope for a natural pregnancy!). I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. But it would be too early for a pregnancy to show anyhow right?


----------



## Ducktales

Hi pinkie
Hope you are doing ok
I tested strong positive for quite a few weeks after - however I still had 'products of conception' inside which after about a month passed.
It is hard to tell as it could just as easily be a new BFP but if it is super strong then it might be that

Minxy- how are you?
Bundles- how was the seminar?
Mummy- how are feeling, any better?
Yearning - are you ok?
I think I might have missed people off but hope everyone is ok

I am fine, family wedding at the moment am super busy and very tired
Xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi mummywannabe and Ducktales it went really yesterday had a presentation on ivf procedure.
Can't wait till Monday now I was looking at the paperwork and treatment can start on day 21 or day 2, my day 21 is actually on that Monday but I doubt I can start that soon so will probably be day 2 

Pinkie I agree with Ducktales was the lines very strong?

Hi everyone it's nearly the weekend:happydance:


----------



## MinxyChick

Bundles - great to hear things are kicking off at last. 

Pinkie - I'm sorry to hear your confusion, never had mc or bfp so can't offer any advice but I feel for you going through this. 

Ducktales - bet you'l be glad when this wedding is over! 

Mummy & 2have - hope you guys are ok. 

Well....4 sleeps to test day. Made it nearly 6 hours further than my last to attempts. Was very naughty & took a test yesterday but was negative. I shouldn't have as hcg wont start showing until today officially. Had so many cramps I went mad. First day back at work & all ok, no cramps either. Hoping I just tested too early. Some people get an early BFP but not me. The cramps were so confusing somedays bad others none at all. So glad it's Friday & can spend weekend with DH. Been the longest fortnight of my life. 
Keeping positive as there's no blood & clinic did say do not test before Tuesday!!! 

Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bundles glad it went well and you'll be starting soon.
My friend had to do her injections in the evening so they might get you go start on Monday but mostly likely to be on day 2.

Pinkie ohh I'm not sure, after my mc I didn't test and wouldn't have wanted to either.
Like everyone else said were the lines dark?
I would carry on testing anyway just you find out 1 way or the other.
How good would that be eh?
Please let us know.

Ducktales is this your SIls wedding?
What do you have to do?
My SIL is getting married on 16th August and really looking forward to it and buying a dress ha x

Minxy you've done well but don't get discouraged because it was a negative, on my 1st time I tested early as read all these other ladies getting a positive early, I was due to test on the sat, so Tuesday I tested negative. Left it until Thursday still negative, Friday negative and I was really upset, tested on the Saturday and it was positive.
I couldn't believe it.
That's why I waited this time around, it wasn't worth it.
I had bad cramping with both cycles to the point I thought it was af as I get shooting pains up my hoooharr.
Got my fingers fully crossed for you!!! Can't wait to hear the good news!

Hope everyone else is good.
Bought some early baby clothes today so that will last them a few weeks if they are smallish up to 6lbs but they still look fairly big for early baby.
I had a nap and missed the postman so I think my knitted baby hats have arrived, going to pick them to up.
Hubby away for another stag do so I'm working all weekend and will just relax in the evening and just hope I can sleep without him x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Ducktales - hope the wedding goes well and you have a fab time. I'm into all things wedding at the mo so any hints/tips or anything quirky, let me know!

Bundles - glad its all going well, not long now! Hope this is the cycle for you x

Minxy - I'm not sure about early testing as I managed to hold off both times, for that reason. I'm sure its too early yet, keep positive. Really hope this cycle brings you your BFP.

Mummy - glad you are enjoying your baby shopping, it must be really tempting when you have two lots of everything to get!

Thanks for the words of advice everyone. DP and I have decided the best thing to do is test it out. The weird thing was I got up this morning and went to the loo when DP went to work. I then went back to bed for an hour and dreamt that I did a test and it was positive. That's what made me do a test, so it was on my second loo visit of the day (therefore not the strongest as far as hormones go). The lines weren't dark (as they were when I was pregnant) but they weren't faint either, somewhere in-between. I think I'll test every day for a week (or until AF arrives). If they get lighter then I know its just left over hormones, if they get darker then I'll get checked out. DP and I have decided to keep quiet about it until we are sure its a negative otherwise MiL will get her hopes up!

Its cruel how our bodies play these tricks on us :dohh:

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Think your doing the right thing.
I'd test it out and wouldn't tell anyone unless it was a definite.
It is cruel but it could be a good outcome, you'll just have to wait and see I suppose x

I won't be buying anymore clothes as don't want neutral stuff, I've just bought tiny stuff for when they are in hospital and until the fit into newborn, I will buy when they are born.
We have too much other, bigger stuff to buy and will get clothes I'm sure from family and friends x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey mummy

I don't know how handy you are with a sewing machine but while you are not buying neutral babby clothes you could make your own baby blankets I saw this video on YouTube which is really easy but you have really cute blankets. It seems the Americans call it a receiving blanket t you can use it as a tummy time blanket or anything else really will be making one for a friend who has jus announced she's pregnant

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqwdNqMZ8Ro


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Arw thanks I'm at work so can't wait it bit will tonight.
My hubby's grandma has knit loads of stuff already. Hats cardigans and my nans friend knitted me 2 blankets too.
It gives the older ones something to do I think x
I have only just been taught to knit by my Mother in law x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi mummy, I was on the bop and then the equivalent to bourselin and the highest dose of gonal F (flare protocol). The next one I'm trying will be using estrogen priming, then an antagonist cycle, don't know the exact meds yet. 
I wish her luck. She should know pretty fast if her eggs are growing. Have you heard anything? 
How's everyone else? I hope you all had a good week xxx

Sister, DH & I went to a Tedtalk Friday -it was really inspiring. Then we went out for dinner at a place that plays live Spanish guitar, the food was amazing. I've just spent the day cleaning, cooking & tidying for Father's Day BBQ tomorrow. Do you guys have f day tomorrow too over there?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes our Father's Day is the same but not Mother's Day. Which is weird.

Sounds like you had a lovely evening.

My friend is due for collection on Tuesday, they put her gonal from 150-300 and she has 2 dominant eggs. I said I only had 2 eggs my 1st round and I still fell pregnant so hopefully she has a bit of luck and gets at least 2 if not more x


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi guys,

Quick update, thanks for the encouragement am ignoring my early test. Only 2 more sleeps to go. Ill not sleep tomorrow night if we get there, it'll be like Christmas Eve. Now we've made it 2.5 days further than before it really gets your hopes up. I knew this cycle would be tough as its the third but now we're this far... Omg, I can't think about it. 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend, glad Father's Day is nearly over tho x


----------



## Ducktales

Minxy you are so patient, well done - I was rubbish and tested very day but was too stressful!
Mummy - are you feeling better?
2have4 - what's a tedtalk????
Hi to everyone else
Just finished a 5 day wedding (brother in law) and am beyond exhausted
Going to sleep now
Xxxxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Ahh at least the wedding is done now! Hope you get plenty of time to put your feet up. 

Would never test early again, it's so hard when you can feel stuff going on. I'm just praying its all good stuff x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh it's an Indian wedding isn't it.
I know 2 of my friends how long they went on for.
Did you dress traditional? Love all the colours.

Minxy your doing so well.
When are you testing? 

I've still got my cold, I just can't shift it and struggling to sleep at night but apart from that I'm doing ok x


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - sorry to hear about the cold. Annoying. 

Tuesday is official test day. Been very tired & very hungry this evening but that could be the hormones, stresses of it & I do love to eat x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not long now minxy!!
Do you still feel bloated? X


----------



## MinxyChick

Sometimes. Hard to say, have suffered a lot with bloating this year. Think it's down to eating so well previously. My tummy has never been the same since first ivf over a year ago. But I think that's because I've been doing yoga and not the areobic exercises I did before. 
Xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey had my consultant appointment today all went well apart from on the referral form the hospital did not put dh sperm count and this will be needed before EC. But at the moment we will be having icsi. Just need to call on day 1 and then start down regulating on day 21


----------



## Melbram

Great stuff bundles when do you anticipate af arriving?

Minxy: everything crossed for tomorrow!!!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

It should arrive next week tue with any luck


----------



## Ducktales

great news bundles, annoying about them missing the sperm count though
minxy everything crossed for you
melbram - how are you?
mummy - how are you feeling?
AFM - yes it was my BIL's Indian wedding, all 5 days of it!
totally exhausted and I really struggled with it but I think the worst thing was that because all the food was indian, I couldn't eat any of it - I can't eat anything spicy or with any flavour at the moment so I ended up eating bread and white rice and generally rushing around getting to bed at 1am and waking up at 7am.
So, by yesterday, I was exhausted, to the point where DH's family were saying, you look awful, go home and rest. Got home at 6pm had a McDonalds and went straight to bed and slept till 5am - still tired though - I think some of it was hunger though, I don't think I ate anything decent for 4 days apart from cereal, bread, rice and yoghurt!
It was lovely though, just hard to get through with morning sickness.
I am still feeling really sick but I think it is getting a bit less - today it was much worse from 4pm when I was tired but bearable in the morning (not gone though)
I have been listening to the heatbeat every day and I couldn't be more pleased that I bought a Doppler, it is just so reassuring and really helps my stress.
Because I have heard the heartbeat, I am excited about my scan tomorrow which is at 9.20.
update to follow tomorrow morning
off to bed again after eating pizza (with loads of veg on!)
I will start eating healthily again soon!


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales hope the morning sickness subsides soon for you x good luck with scan tomorrow - exciting :) 

I'm good thanks just waiting in af to arrive to start FET x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah I know it's very annoying I just don't understand how he missed it off


----------



## MinxyChick

Sorry, it's a BFN. 

Devastated, it just gets worse everytime. We did everything this time.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Noooo!!!
They will make you keep testing until you either get a positive or you start your period.
I can't believe this. We all so wanted good news for you, it's so cruel.
Are you going to work this morning? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Duck it's hard to eat healthy when you can't stomach things.
I've only really in the last 2 weeks started to eat veg and a few more things other than cereal and bread but still can't eat as much as I should be doing carrying 2 but they are obviously growing.
I couldn't live without the Doppler now it's great but we struggle to find them the more wriggly they get, but when they get bigger we should be able to hear them near enough straight away as I should know where they are x
Good luck at your scan?
You 12 weeks already? X


----------



## MinxyChick

Yeah gone to work with the brave office face on. 
Think it would be worse to mope at home. It really is a shitter!!! 
Just phoned clinic & they want me to test again in 48 hours. Will test tomorrow too. I've a lot if tests!! 

X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I'd test tomorrow too.
Your probably right, you would mope around at home x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxy I'm so sorry. You have really been through it. There is nothing any of us can say except we're here, feel free to rant as much as you like. Really big hugs xxx


----------



## Melbram

So sorry Minxy :(


----------



## Ducktales

so sorry Minxy
I am gutted for you
I have everything crossed that it turns into a positive
big hugs

my update is in my journal
x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I am so sorry Minxychick


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, sorry I've been scarce lately. Just trying to focus on projects to take my mind off ttc. Minxy I've just read and want to send you big hugs, I'm so sorry it didn't happen for you. Do you have any plans on how you're to move forward? Just thinking about the next steps is my saving grace. It's the waiting that kills me. Success comes in so many different ways - that's my new revelation. If the next estrogen priming/antagonist cycle doesn't work we're going to either use frozen donour eggs or do a fresh cycle with a donor somewhere in the world. Where we'll get the money for this-who knows:shrug:. Everyone is different and the path is sometimes windy (mine seems like a maze actually:haha:). I wish you the shortest possible quickest success possible.


----------



## YearningHeart

Omg Minxy Im so sorry to hear that!! Lots of hugs for u!.. Im speechless. I really pray something special is stored for you. Its so heartbreaking. xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

How else is eveyone? Iv been so busy, dont have much time to come on bnb. I hope everyone is doing well. xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy did you keep testing?

Im ok, apart from not sleeping which makes working really hard but I'm off for a week now and going away to Cromer near the sea side to the family caravan and I plan to do nothing but eat and rest x


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - that sounds nice.. Hope u have a wonderful time! I cant wait for the summer holidays, I have a very long holiday 8 weeks!!! starting from 8th July and I cant wait!!! The place where I work is giving loong holiday! yaaay


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That sounds great! 8 weeks wow
After this week off, I have a week off in July and the rest of the holiday I'm allowed I've taken every Thursday off to reduce my weeks as I have Fridays off.
So I'll have a 3 day week and then a 5 day week x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Where abouts are you on the Ivf front? X


----------



## YearningHeart

Iv got 8 weeks because I work in a school. Im a teacher and this year they are giving extra long holidays. 

As for IVF - I need to start my periods in order to call the Fertility Clinic and to begin my 28days pill. Now since I don't have any timetable for my periods so I will have to take the blood stopping pills for 5 days (Lol I dont remember the name of the tablets) and after 5 days then I start my periods. (What Mission!)

I am going to start the tablets begining of July so that my scan after the 28days pills doesnt fall on the day I am fasting.

When are u due again?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh yes I remember you saying now.
That will soon be here.
I'm due 27th nov but will be induced on 6th nov if I handing
Gone into labour before x


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi guys, sorry I've been MIA all week it's been a nightmare juggling work & everything. Thank you all for your kind words.

I retested Thursday & sadly BFN. Me & DH are so gutted, we literally tried everything possible this time & sadly got the same result. For me the third time is the worst, it shows a pattern, a never improving pattern in our case. Because I've used all my holiday leave & sick up (otherwise I'll get a get a warning), I've had to work every day, I've had some really long (3hr), intense meetings its been awful. On Tuesday after BFN, I actually started to cry in a meeting, luckily all close team colleagues but everyone is slightly weary of me now but even not knowing why I've been a zombie everyone has been very kind & really helped me out in the other meetings.
Totally agree 2Have4 - a plan is the way forward. We've got a counseling session booked for Saturday which I'm hoping will really help. Before we have any more IVF I want to get as many extra tests done as possible, I need some glimmer there's a chance, my honest thought is we ought to go donor but that is a massive step and will need alot of careful thought but I really think that will be the way to go, when looking back at our previous treatments. 

How is everyone else?

Mummy - OMG your going to Cromer!!! Its my home town!!! I hope you have a lovely time, the weather has been terrible the last few days. If you have time, Holt is a lovely quaint town with lots of shops. I can't believe your going there, small world & all that!


----------



## Ducktales

Hey Minxy
I'm coming home too- headed to Norwich 2nd week in July with a night somewhere in north Norfolk- am showing my DH to see if be wants to/ can cope with moving to Norwich permanently!
Have fun mummy, hope the weather picks up
Minxy- glad you have the counselling booked in I think it can really help
Hi yearning, bundles, 2have4 everyone else
I have a hideous headache today that I can't shift so back off to bed just wanted to catch up
Xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

Sorry to just jump in but I'm feeling crap. The hospital have rung and told me I had a molar pregnancy. I didn't even know what this was until today. I have to see the consultant again on Thursday and they will run tests, presumably to make sure I don't have the Choriocarcinoma.

I have to wait at least 6 months before I can have another IVF.

:cry:


----------



## Ducktales

Oh pinkie- I'm sorry
I also don't know a lot about that
Is it 6 months from your loss or 6 months from your initial ivf?
When can you do it again or won't you know till you see the consultant
Big hugs
Rubbish news but I suppose at least it is an answer which helps you and them understand and know what went wrong and what can be done to prevent it happening again
Xxxxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm not sure to be honest. I think I have to be monitored for 6 months from the operation before I can get the all clear. One in ten molar pregnancies leads to the cancer which I would need Chemotherapy for. I would hope they will be able to find this out sooner rather than later. 

Must admit I am a bit scared. I keep telling myself the odds are in my favour but then there is only a one in six hundred chance of having a molar pregnancy. Cant even risk any natural conception, so back to birth control which seems pointless and a waste.

I feel like every time I try and move on, I get thrown back into this crap. I hate feeling like this as I am normally such a positive person.

xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all

Minxy we go to Cromer a lot as the family caravan is at east runton.
Yes the weather was mostly crap! But we were there to relax and not do a lot.
We love byfords in holt and hubby loves the steak restaurant at the kings head.
Decided to come home today and it was glorious sunshine all day!
Went to the Links hotel for cream tea at west runton. wasn't impressed, as SIL is having her hen do there, just a meal and stay the night with all the women in the family, so wanted to check it out.

I had a check up before we went away and they say I've got slightly higher blood pressure than they like, so ill have to make a doctors appt tomorrow.

Ducktales- does hubby know you have these intentions of maybe moving back?
Are all his family in london?
Norwich is very different to London but not Cromer, if that makes sense.

Minxy I haven't a clue how you feel after your 3rd try, I just know how I felt having to start my 2nd after the mc.

Pinky, I've never heard of that, I'll have to google it.
So the pregnancy wouldn't have carried on?
I had to wait 6months but was allowed to Start 6 months from when I 1st started so that reduced it down a bit.
I just tried to keep as busy as I could and did my house up and it went by fairly quickly.

How's everyone else doing? 

Just over 2 weeks until my 20 week scan, it's flying by, it's crazy.
I've started to feel the popping feeling that people describe as the babies moving about. 
Feels a bit like trapped wind but you can tell its not.
Can't wait to feel more x


----------



## Ducktales

hi, yes Pinkie I also have to read up as I also don't know a lot about it
mummy - yes, DH suggested we go and look at Norwich as an option - our other option is somewhere in Hertfordshire, but it needs to be cheaper than harrow!
I lived in Norwich from the age of 1-27 and had a house in Norwich but my family house is in a small village between Wroxham and Stalham about 20 minutes from the coast at Waxham which is not so far from East Runton.
we will see what he thinks.....


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lets hope he likes it then for your sake. 
You'll get more help with family x

I think we drove past a few of the places you said x


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - I'm so gutted to hear it was a molar preganancy. I've heard of them before (I research too much), but just had a refresher google. It is such a shame you've got to go back on BCP & wait even longer, I understand how scary and frustrating this must be right now, and 6 months seems forever away. We chose to wait almost 9 months between our last cycles for a new clinic to open, the time did go quickly up to the last 6 weeks before starting but this was our choice, it wasn't forced upon us. I think Mummy's right and you need to try & feel the time with other tasks, you've got a lovely wedding to look forward to. I tried to concentrate on getting myself as healthy as possible. This is a shitty set back but I'm sure you'll get your dream. xx

Ducktales - it would be nice if DH agreed to a move to Norwich, I think its a lovely place to raise a family.

Mummy - we love going to Byfords to. It was the 3 pigs that they also own where we went for our anniversary chill out micro break before this cycle.
The links has been taken over by new ownership in the last few years, hope the hen night is better than the afternoon tea.

AFM: Can't remember my last update but bascially last week I was a zombie, we're still gutted as we had all our hopes on this cycle but I'm starting to act normally, and even did some cleaning last night for the first time since the week before EC, so I can feel myself getting there, though as to be expected I'm still having little cries. I had a session with the councilor Monday evening over the phone which was really helpful and has helped me organised my own thoughts. Me & DH have a session with her Saturday together, that should be interesting. I very much feel unless I can be convinced its worth doing another round with DH's sperm we ought to go donnor. 3 rounds and no change in outcome, we've never got to blast, I'm not sure I'm prepared to do it again on luck but I know DH will have to be convinced alot its not woth another shot. Because this time we did long protocall I really physically feel the effects this time and mentally/emotionally its been so much tougher. The earliest we could do another round is Sept, if that doesn't work it would be Feb. Then if that works I'll be nearly 35 before having a child and DH nearly 45. If that still doesn't work its then getting into the realms on deminished egg quality too. Then what if we needed another round anyway just down to bad luck? Then if that doesn't work embryo donor, then adoption (2.5 years)....aghhh! I just think lets get on, get on with being a family and enjoying life, I don't want to keep going round in this loop. Will see what Saturday brings, also hopefully Friday I'll get a date for follow up.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi pinkie I am sorry to hear that, i had never heard of a molar pregnancy before just googled it. You have to stay positive. You have a wedding that you can focus on and you will see 6 months will fly by. 

Minxychick 2.5 years does seem a long way away but if you get the family olu want at the end it will be worth it. Have you spoken to your consultant about donor eggs what did they suggest?

Mummywannabe I have heard it feels like trapped wind, you will be feeling them all the time soon.

AFM AF came on Tuesday and called clinic will start down regulating on the 15th but need to go in on the 6th to be taught how to inject, well not me how dh will inject I will defo not be able to do it myself. I can't believe things are actually starting now


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy it's not nice to feel like that but crying is good, it's stops you building it all up.
It's good the councillor helped you and hopefully continues to help you and hubby.
I don't think you should be thinking about adoption just yet, you have other options before that.
Suppose it depends if hubby is happy to go with a donor sperm.
I don't think it matters if the egg goes to blast because many people have the eggs put back on day 3 and they aren't blasts then .

Bundles your getting very close to starting! How exciting.
Sorry is this your 1st try or 2nd? I can't remember.

I have the midwife coming round tomorrow to check my blood pressure again as couldn't get a doctors appointment.
Got 1 more day off until my week off Is done. 
Starting back on a Saturday sucks but I have a 4 day weekend next week x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

It's my 1st cycle


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So more exciting then. 
We need some more good news x


----------



## MinxyChick

Bundles - It is very exciting that you're about to get started. I've always got DH to inject & due to a work thing I nearly tried this time but even though it I don't mind being injected I just couldn't do it myself. I have the same problem with contact lenses. They think my eggs should be fine this is due to my age as they can't really tell egg quality.

Mummy - We'll just have to see how it goes, what comes of these tests & general Dr advice. Though I feel advice needs to come from different Drs as they all have their own slant too...
My problem is I'm too logical about the whole thing and want a plan, and infertility treatments have no logic. 

I think Dr's do a day 3 transfer when they don't have a enough embryos to warrant waiting for a day 5, and day 5 is good when you have a lot of embryos as it allows them to pick the best to put back & freeze any others which are blast. I know there is a school of thought that embryos do better inside the body, which was another reason why we went for the day 3 this time. IVF seems so complicated cos it brings together 2 people potentially with their own set of problems to make a baby, I find it really hard that so much is actually guess work cos no 2 people are ever the same, and what works for one set might not work for another.
I feel that if we were going to get to blast it would have happened by now out of 46 eggs the best we could get was a moreulla. to me the writing's on the wall and I hope the tests will prove or disprove (but I need to realise they might not be conclusive either way). I wish this was an egg thing not a sperm thing as to me DNA doesn't matter but that's easy for me to say its not my eggs in question, I might feel different if they were. 

I have gone through all my previous test research and I think the key test is the DNA Fragmentation which is an eye watering £520! (but ICSI is £6k a pop). We basically hit 5 out of 9 reasons to have this test:
arrested embie development, poor blastocyst developments, multiple failed ICSI, advanced age (is almost 43 advanced?), poor sperm parameters. The annoying thing about this about this and the other 2 sperm tests are the causes - we only hit one - advanced age again!!! But DH does nothing to make himself age prematurely, when he had his wellman age 40 check up he had the health of a 28 year old!!! He has been taking the vitamins to combat this for 2 months but vitamins don't seem to help us. 

I am going to see if we can get the test done before our WTF appointment, so we can go through it as the time. We can't see they could say anything that would mean we wouldn't want to see the outcome of this test. Plus don't want to go back too much now we're not NHS as its a license to print money! I'm still annoyed they never did any blood work on DH under NHS and I'll be bringing it up. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxy, I should def push for as many tests and investigations you can get. I realise they are pricey but you need as much information as possible to make informed decisions about your path from here. Following what has happened with us, I will be asking for screening/tests or anything that can prevent this happening again. Our last two cycles have been privately funded and I think its worth the extra to ensure the best outcome xx

Bundles - how are you doing, not long now!

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM, I have tested negative which means it looks like the molar was removed in the op. Finally some good news. I still have to send samples to Sheffield every two weeks until its confirmed that I am ok. I'm hoping this will be less than six months but we'll see.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie what have you got to send samples of? Urine.

Back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to it x

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - When do u leave for maternity from work? All the baby movement must b very exciting.
Ducktales - How are you? I read u were not feeling well, headache. Are u planing to move to norwich forever?
Pinkie - Glad to hear good news that the molar pregnancy not there. Im gonna google it, Iv never come across that. 
Minxy - Lots of hugs for u! I hope u manage all the horrible news and become a super woman!
Bundles - Heyyy how are you? What stage are you at? Keep updating. Exciting! Hope its all good news!

ATM - Im feeling better now after crying like a baby. I just found out few hours ago that my SIL is pregnant. There was just 3 SIL of mine who gave birth 4-7 months ago and now this is the last SIL to get pregnant. Im obviously the odd one out! Soo sad,Just to talk about it makes me cry. There is babies around me everywhere without exaggerating.. Im the only one in the family without a baby. :-( I feel so crap! My heart broke in million pieces and there was like something stuck in my throat soon as I read on my message of her pregnancy announcement. I wish well for her, she is a nice person but I feel so jealous, do u know what I mean? Im jelaous that all my family have beautiful children and I have waited 5 years but no sign. I know I shouldnt get upset since I start my IVF pill in 2 weeks but its just sad, its just so hard not to cry.
Tomorrow was planned that me and that SIL of mine go shopping for wedding outfit but now that I heard of her pregnancy I feel so rubbish, I feel so down that I dont wanna go shopping with her tomorrow coz all im gonna think about is that shes so lucky, she gonna b a mum. I just dont want to see her. I want few days without seeing her or talking to her. But I dont know how to cancel tomorrow when it was planned 2 weeks ago and she reminded me today about going shopping tomorrow to which I said 'Of course!' (I didnt she was pregnant at that time)

I dont think Im gonna go to my inlaws for the next few days coz all im gonna hear is bay talk and its gonna make me mad and sad. I dnt wanna kill their special momment. I just dnt knw what to do. I just want a baby. :-(


----------



## YearningHeart

OMG... sorry didnt realise how long my complaining was. xxxxxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi yearning heart don't apologise about the length we are here to hear it:hugs: it must be hard when you are the last one, just think in two weeks you will start your process to having a baby of your own. 
I am the beginning stage so waiting for my day21 which will be on the 15th and then start injections


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yearning it's hard when you see everyone around you falling pregnant etc but I had to tell myself it's there right to have a baby too, no matter how much it upset me, it wasn't going to change the fact we were struggling.
Am I right in thinking you haven't told your family about Ivf?

This is perfect example of why we told family, so that when we got invited to things and I wasn't up to it, they all understood.
My friend told me about being pregnant just before I started my last treatment and said I'm here if you want to talk about it, I said no that I needed a little time to let it sink in.
There's no way I could have gone to see her.

You just have to keep positive about starting your cycle soon and sharing the pregnancy experience with her and having cousins all close in age for your child which will be lovely.

I start back with today! After a week off, I start back on sat morning. Blurgghhhh
My poor little feet are going to suffer.
I start my maternity leave on 27th August and ill be nearly 28 weeks.
I've read that's normal for twins and going my job.
That should give me 8 weeks off before any signs of the babies arriving so I have plenty of resting x


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone
Yearning Heart - I totally get where you are coming from - we were in the same position, all of the cousins (all of whom were married long after us) have already had babies and we were the only ones not to have a baby. I'm not sure if for us it was made worse by the fact that my DH's family is Indian (muslim) and obsessed with having babies and had no idea of our struggles.
Whenever I found out that yet another one was expecting, I avoided them, I was crying for hours and refused to go to any family functions where they would be there - my DH called me selfish and told me I needed help but for me it was the only way I could deal with it inside, avoidance.
I really feel for you, but some advice that I was given that I think really helped me was to forget about other people, this is yours and DH's story and path and your private journey together - who cares what everyone else is doing, life isn't a race and when it is your time, it will be all the more precious. You need to be strong and positive for the IVF - I think it makes such a difference. Big hugs, it is a shitty situation.
We are going to look at Norwich with a view to moving there so not sure yet but something has to change - our mortgage and bills is all of DH's salary and half of mine every month and it is crippling and will force me back into full time work to pay for childcare and take home about £300 per month which is pointless in my view.

Bundles - not long now at all, it all goes so fast once it starts, just slow whilst you are waiting.

Pinkie - great news that you tested negative. How are you coping? are things getting a bit more bearable? xx

Mummy wannabe - baby movement, that sounds very exciting, I can't wait for that

Minxy - how are you? any plans for the weekend?

we go on holiday on Monday to Greece
I can't wait 
xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yearning - I'm so sorry you have to cope with this news at the moment. Its so hard trying to cope with IVF whilst it seems so easy for everyone else. One of the most difficult things to balance is feeling (and expressing) happiness for other people when your own situation seems so unfair. And it also makes you feel bad for feeling that way at all. But it is completely natural to feel the way you do. Don't be too hard on yourself. If your SiL knows your situation, I hope she behaves sympathetically. It will be your turn soon, you need to be in the best place in your head for IVF, try and stay positive xxx

Mummy - hope work isn't too bad today. Not long until your maternity leave :happydance:

Ducktales - have a fab holiday, I'm very jealous! Really craving some sunshine at the moment!

Yes, its urine samples I have to send in the post. Since I found out about the molar I couldn't help but think the worst. I dreamt about having Chemo and my hair falling out before my wedding. It was such a relief when I tested negative. Although its a rare condition I'd convinced myself that I would have it as molar pregnancy itself is only a 1/650 chance in the first place.

I'm going to investigate egg screening as in our case, the egg had no chromosomes. I'm really worried that this might happen again. I feel like every time I try and move on from what happened, I get thrown back into another drama to deal with. I just want to put it behind me and move on to the next round but I'm in limbo until I get the all clear.

My SiL is due to give birth on 10th July. I know I am going to find it hard, especially as she announced her pregnancy to me the day I found out the first IVF hadn't worked. I still haven't really forgiven the insensitivity of it and have struggled with her since. Having my own baby has never felt so far away. Just trying to stay positive and focus on the wedding, but its not easy.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ducktales it seems crazy how much it costs. So sounds like a move to somewhere cheaper is a good thing.
They say Hertfordshire is expensive but no where near as expensive as London.
Our mortgage is £1100 and as we would be here for 2 years in October our mortgage goes down to £700 so that extra money will be great and at a great time too.
I was working out my maternity pay and I think it will come as a shock to me but I'm sure ill get used to it. It's when your pay stops after the 40 weeks that ill really find it hard, but I want to look after my babies.

You'll really enjoy your holiday.

Pinkie it must be hard but if its so rare I'm so the odds are even higher for it happening again.
The egg didn't have chromosomes? That must be rare.
Glad you tested negative after tho x


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - hope you have a lovely holiday, you deserve it.
Mummy - glad all seems well with you, roll on 28th August!
Yearning - It must be awful with everyone falling pregnant around you, I think everyone has made some really good comments which apply to us all, but it is hard sometimes to try and focus on our own journeys sometime when others seem to get what we so desperately want so easily. I try and remember that they must have other struggles in their lives which we haven't got, to try & cheer myself up.
Bundles - Glad you'll be starting soon, the time will fly by.

AFM: we were meant to see the councilor yesterday but she had a really bad cold, will try & see her next Sat. DH & me have made a lose plan of action, have follow up 7 August (forever away), ask to be referred to the Andrologist (will make an appointment with him anyway, now we're private we can do that, he's booked up til August), see what he has to say, ask to have all the sperm tests, then from the results decide what to do. This is so hard, will try to enjoy the summer as much as possible.
Going to move DH onto Zita West vitamins as the Mariliyn Glenville ones made no difference (the formulas are a bit different), I'll just take cheapies as we're pretty sure this isn't an egg thing. Just fed up of all the time being wasted, would love to be able to get on with life and stop avoiding people with children and just be happy. 

After today am going to stop hiding in the house, get back on the healthy wagon, get back to exercise and lose my massive 9lb IVF belly so i can wear my clothes again & feel good. Not sure why any weight I gain goes straight to my tummy IVF or not! Need to be fit & healthy for IVF4 in Oct.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy 
I think what you said about other people who have children quickly must have other struggles.
That relates to a friend of mine. She fell pregnant the 1st time she tried with her 1st and 2nd. Tho she isn't married and is dieing to be, has had bad luck with selling a flat, rented a house, was told she had to move out after 6 months as they wanted to sell. Then moved to a tiny tiny house, fell for the 2nd child and has no room what so ever.
She said she feels very depressed that she's not in her forever house and depresses her about lack of space with 2 children running around.
I could say a few things about people that fall quickly, they will be jealous of other people's situation too.
You just have to think about what you have got 1st.
We waited a long time for the right house to come up.
We're lucky enough to be able to rent out our old flat.
Have the house and massive garden we always wanted. Things are done up how we wanted.
So I know we struggled for a long time to conceive but we have all the things in place that we wanted before we had children so when the children arrive, everything will be perfect!!

It's been too humid today to work!
But got a good few weeks with quite a few days off.
Then my scan on 9th July! Can't wait x

Minxy hope you can put your mind to other things when your waiting for the test results x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's been quiet on here.
Everyone ok xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey yeah it is quite here
How is everyone:hi::hi:

I am waiting till Saturday for our injection class. 
Then got a 30th bday party will be the last time I drink I think as start injections on the 15th do you think that will be ok? When did you stop drinking mummywannabe 

A couple days to your scan now mummyW :happydance: have you been feeling them more?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Injection class eh 
Do you do it with loads of other couples or just the nurse?
The nurse just showed my hubby.

My scan is Tuesday so a few days away and hubby is booking a 4d scan and he will just tell me on the day. I think he might do it on my birthday. It's needs to be done soon before they start getting squashed in there.
I've been having a few other movements but not felt any kicks yet.
I just read in my maternity notes that I have 1 anterior and 1 posterior placenta so I would feel 1 sooner than the other.
The baby on my left hand side is always in the same place. We can always pick up the heart beat really quickly and baby on my right is always all over the place, you can hear the kicks and rolling around but always harder to hear the heartbeat, so I'm still not sure which baby has which placenta. So I will ask on Tuesday, but I have only felt movements with the right baby and that's the harder to hear.

I think you should be fine and allow yourself to drink and enjoy yourself before you start injections x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Just with the nurse. 
Ooh those 3d scans are good.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey 
Hope everyone is ok?

And nice and brown from the gorgeous weekend we just had..

Had my class over the weekend so injections start next week Monday. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
glad the class went well. Are you getting nervous? Excited?
Did you say your hubby was doing to do yours?

My friend who went to Bourne tested on sat and it didn't work. She's gutted as we all have been/ would be. She's only got to wait 2 months to start again tho as she has low egg reserve.the only good thing is that they know how you respond and can't up the dosage if needed. She only got 3 eggs but with high fsh and low egg reserve they prepare you for not many. I don't actually know what fsh is actually! Oops

I have my 20week scan tomorrow!!! At 19+5.
I can't wait, the twinkies would have changed so much since we saw them last 8 weeks ago.
We get a long slot again and meet the twin midwife and consultant x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey yes dh will be doing it. I am actually a bit of both really excited its finally here but so nervous about the outcome.

Oh that's such a shame about your friend, how many eggs did they put back in for her? Will she do the same process again or will they change it for her. 


Fsh is Follicle-stimulating hormone stimulates the growth and recruitment of immature ovarian follicles in the ovary. Wiki

Yes they really will have grown, have ou decided on if you are going to find out the sex? Can it be determined at this scan. Have you decided on names?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It was a shame, she's 36 and her mum went into menopause at 39.
She only had 2 that fertilised and she was allowed them both back because of her age.
I think they will do the same protocol but higher dose even tho she was on a very high dose to start with.
What are you doing?
Gonal?

So she naturally doesn't have that hormone for her eggs?

We aren't finding out the sexes. We will say that and hopefully not see anything but if we do see something we can only assume what it is.
Hubby booking a 4d scan too in the next few weeks.
Ill put up scan pictures tomorrow.

We only have 1 girls name we like at the mo, not got anymore x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies:wave: 
Mummy, that's very exciting about your scans. I don't think we'd want to find out the sexes either. We both have decided we like surprises. 
Bundles, how did the first shots go? You make out alright? I didn't find ours difficult at all, OH only did them a few times when I was exhausted and didn't feel like putting out the effort. 
Melbram, did your AF arrive? Can't wait to hear about your FET progress! 
Yearning & Pinkie are you two feeling any better?
Ducktales, how about you & baby, all good?
Minxy, how did Saturday's session go?

We were hit with massive flooding 3 weeks ago and City Hall won't be up and running probably until August. I was volunteering at Leisure centres working night shifts feeding & taking care of the evacuees. I'm off as of now collecting 90% pay, thank goodness, I really needed a break. Was praying (even tho I'm athiest haha) for a mat leave soon but I'll take this too. 
The Calgary Stampede has started and there's a party mood in the city, I'm sure people are drinking to forget the latest devistation (75,000 people evacuated in Calgary alone and at least half a billion in damages). Hopefully people don't rebuild on the flood-plain.

Just been working out trying to lose the last 20 lbs. I've got my BMI within the healthy range and am feeling great going into IVF#2 in Sept, Should be able to hit my goal by then. I've donated many of my clothes and got lots altered, now a size 10/12 from 14/16. My goal is to get to BMI 20-21 so that i can get pregnant, gain 30 lbs possibly without even getting into the overweight category again. Just tired of feeling crap and don't want to go back there anytime soon!
We were asked to host my OH's company summer BBQ last weekend, it went off beautifully. They provided catering, liquor & maid services, we just provided the deck & yard (and the big kids had fun on the trampoline too). Now I'm just trying to plow through some paperwork to get healthcare reimbursements for the first IVF. Vacation comes in a few weeks here. 
Pretty much biding time and checking in on you ladies once in a while. I don't always have anything to contribute and sometimes just feel sad about it all but I am thinking loads about you all. Wishing you :dust: as always.:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
2have4kids that's a great shame about the flooding.
I take it, that your house is fine?
Your doing a good thing buy volunteering.
You are doing well with the weight again, bet you feel great! Wish I was a 10/12.
I've put on a stone in 8 weeks now and is slowly creeping up each week. I'm still not as big as I thought I would be. My bump Is getting wider and you can see a flat bit were by belly button is as I have no baby there.
Can't wait for my scan.

The BBQ sounds great if they provide everything and staff etc I wouldn't mind doing that.
Hope you enjoyed it and could relax even though it was at yours. 

September will be here in no time. The time is flying by.

How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been awol, its been a bit busy here. Didn't get our counseling session the other week, she should be coming to our house this Saturday - result!
Been doing ok but really our heads are so full of donor/adoption/tests etc etc.
Also, we've been through this redundancy thing at work and today I found out I'm safe. Am so relieved, I just couldn't face trying to find another whilst doing all this, need to concentrate on us. Will find out tomorrow which of my co-workers are affected. I think the lady I sit next to who makes funny comments to me might be leaving - feel shocked/sorry for her but honestly I feel like when there's 2 cats, one's mean to the other, the mean cat dies and suddenly the other is really relaxed. I think I could be that cat! (as long as I don't become over worked).
Weather has been brilliant here, went to Cromer and Southwold at the weekend, and took my god daughter to the beach. So glad the stress of redundancy has passed, now can concentrate on treatment/prep etc. Think we'll watch a film tonight I need to rest my head, was up from 4.30am!

2have4 - the flooding sounds awful. Good on you to help everyone out, hope you can get some time for you now x

Mummy - can't wait to see piccies :)

Bundle - not long to go! Exciting times


----------



## mummy.wannabe

this is baby a. The posing 1. They have both heads on my left hand side so both sets of feet and legs on my right so explains why I've been feeling flutters and kicks only on the right.

It's too hot here at the mo, but perfect whilst your off work.
So glad you didn't get made redundant that would have been awful and stressful.

Scan went well, both babies are growing great.
Didn't get great pictures as 1 would co operate but never mind it was lovely to see them x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

This is baby b and a picture of both their heads together x

Hopefully her good pictures at our 4d scan x


----------



## 2have4kids

Lovely pics Mummy!
Minxy I'm so glad to hear that your job is safe. I remember you mentioned that cat previously, good riddance. 
I'm off to call the clinic for some duplicate receipts that I have misplaced :shrug::coffee:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you
Do you get to claim money back? X


----------



## MinxyChick

Loving the pics x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you.
Looking forward to my 4d scan now x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mummy, yes, I paid out of pocket for the drugs even though they could have done it electronically with my health provider. This way I get the airmiles on my credit card. I just have to start getting more organised with my receipts and claim things right away. The credit card is paid off and the points are waiting for me to use on a flight, I just need the money back from health care now.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Well hope it money comes through soon because sometimes they are very slow is giving it back x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Lovely pictures mummyW they are gorg. So glad they are doing well.:happydance::hugs:

Can't wait to see the 4d scan

Hi 2have4kids so sorry to hear about the flooding, it is such a good thing your doing, volunteering. 
Your have done a fantastic job losing weight I wish I was that size to! 

Minxychick happy you were not made redundant, and if she gos it's for the best you don't need her negativity


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. I'm so glad there doing well, because its still nerve wracking to think something could happen x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I know what you mean, I think I will be exactly the same. I am a born worrier!:wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

How's everyone today? Pinkie - how's it going, I see you're reading like I am?
I'm just working from home, it looks like it'll be a nice sunny day out there. Tried a pilates reformer class last night and it was fun. I think we're going climbing in the Rockies this weekend, hoping for more lovely weather. That's about it over here, just waiting for AF to come. Waiting, waiting, waiting.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
I'm ok, was off today and did nothing all day and had a pedicure tonight.
Feeling the babies lots and its lovely but can't wait for hubby to feel them on the outside.
I've got 17 weeks max to go.

Getting lots of things done in the house. New windows upstairs in a few weeks.
New door frames and doors and then mega plastering and then mega painting.
All needs doing before babies arrive as it won't get done otherwise x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello everyone

Mummy - great pics :happydance:

I've lost track a bit where everyone is up to, Bundles and Yearning, what stage are you at now?

2have4kids - the flooding sounds horrendous, I cant imagine having to pick up the pieces after something like that. Have a great time in the Rockies, sounds fab!

Minxy - I hope you are ok and your counselling session helps :hugs:

AFM - taking a break from thinking about IVF. The hospital have told me that although I am testing negative, I'll still need to be monitored until 6 months from the end of the pregnancy, which I assume is from the operation. I am sending urine samples (we have nicknamed piss-post) and the latest was this morning.

This takes me to the end of November before we can go again. Having to BD with contraception is heart breaking after everything we've been through. Although we are fine, I am excited about the wedding and honeymoon and life is good, I am still very bitter about what happened. It seems so very unfair and some days, I struggle to get my head round it. After the wedding, I'm planning to research more about how molar pregnancy can be avoided (egg screening?) as I'm not sure I could cope with this again. 

Wedding plans are going great, ten weeks tomorrow! We will be getting wed in the village church followed by a marquee here on the farm. Cant wait!

:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi pinkie
Thank you.
Good to hear from you.

I know it's frustrating to be told you have to wait. I felt so down hearted when we were told we had to wait 6 months but you have the wedding to keep you occupied.
It sounds lovely to be having it at your local church and then on a farm. You getting carterers in? 
You got your dress?
What have you still got left to do x

It's very rare that a molar could happen again isn't it?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey pinkie really glad to hear from you:hugs:
I am starting my buserelin injections on Monday. 

10 weeks away that's really round the corner, :happydance: the ceremony in a village church sounds lovely that's what I had to.x makes it so easy when you have your own land to put up a marquee. And you are going to have lowly weather if its like how it is now


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh your starting!!! Xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah I know:happydance: getting more excited by the hour. Really surprised that how dh is getting excited to he is usually the most laid back person I know


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good. He will be a great support for you while your going through this x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Updated bump picture
Just been out for a lovely dinner for my MIL and FILs 60th birthday.
I nearly melted away, it's got to be 1 of the hottest nights so far.
Hubby got me a bucket of freezing cold water to put my feet in x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Aww your bump looks so cute. It's different grown since your last pic looks lovely in the maxi dress. 

Today was boiling! Went to my parents house in London and had a BBQ had a great time.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm not massive the midwife said because of how they are laying transverse so hope they move so that I'm not as wide as a house ha

Glad you had a nice day too x


----------



## Ducktales

Sorry I have been rubbish at updating - we were in Greece for a week then in Norfolk with limited mobile signal.

Mummy - lovely bump pic, looking good. 

I have to catch up on all the posts I have missed in the last couple of weeks but Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok.

It is my 32nd birthday today. I received some beautiful maternity clothes, very happy.
It is so hot here in London, it was 31 degrees in our house yesterday and I was really hot and bothered as well as my hayfever being out of control.

My sickness is much better now and only occurs in the evening when I am really tired, so I am so relieved.

I have had a wonderful 2 weeks off work and don't really want to go back tomorrow, especially as I think I will have to tell them my news which I didn't want to do until our 20 week scan - will see what clothes I can disguise myself in !

I have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow which I am looking forward to.
Not many plans today, just seeing family and relaxing as I feel exhausted still.

DH and I went to look at prams to get an idea of what we liked.
I loved the Icandy strawberry (but not the cost) 
DH was hilarious - we went into Mothercare and then John Lewis before he started moaning that he was hungry, tired and it was taking so long!
I think I am prepared for a toddler as he is like one most of the time!

I weighed myself this morning and so far since the start of IVF I have put on 9 lbs which is not great but whatever, I am eating healthily and trying my best.
I start pregnancy yoga tomorrow night which I am looking forward to
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Duck tales glad you had a lovely holiday.
Is hubby sold on Norfolk?
Not heard of the strawberry! 
All twin prams are so expensive.

We need a bump picture from you?
Why do you not want to tell them until 20weeks?
Has no one guessed? 

It's way too hot here for me. My feet are just throbbing constantly and making me miserable. I don't like the heat but know a lot of people do.
Roll on winter for me. 
I couldn't imagine giving birth in this heat! X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Happy birthday for yesterday ducktales - do you have any baggy tops you can wear, depending on the ac in your office you could cover your bump with a cardigan to. Yes I agree we need to see your bump to!

Your hubby sounds like mine, went to B&Q yesterday for some garden bits and he moaned about his eye hurting, his leg, his arm, however as soon as we left and got home he was fine to light the BBQ:haha:

Pregnancy yoga is really good and helps with pelvic exercises


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes happy birthday for the other day ducktales.

I've been doing the yoga and tho I'm finding sitting on the floor, crossing my legs etc very uncomfortable, it's relaxing and learning a bit too x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, happy birthday ducktales and have fun at Yoga!
Mummy, you look absolutely radiant, really lovely little bump you've got going there!
Bundles I've got all of my fingers and toes crossed that your eggies line up nicely and grow be big & healthy. Glad to hear your OH is excited too, it's always nice to have a partner cheering you on!
Everyone else, I hope you're staying happy & enjoying your summer.

AFM, we went out to dinner to wind down the weekend last night. To a little balcony artsy place downtown. The wine & food was lovely and then walking back we couldn't find OH's car...it was stolen. So we took transit and a long walk home, reported to the police & insurance. I've already planted the bug in his ear that I'd like him to replace it with a 7 seater SUV for when we have 5 kids in the next few years lol. When I asked him if he was stressed about it he said it's more like having a toy taken away (it really was like a toy...nissan 350z little red racey car) than being a stress. Have to try not to get stressed over things we can't control, um, well we can try right...I find infertility hard not to think about.
Glad to hear you ladies are having some nice warm weather. Hopefully it calms down to warm rather than searing hot. We've had a few scorching days too, it makes it hard to sleep.


----------



## Ducktales

Annoying
Yoga was cancelled as no one but me turned up and it was too hot on the room.
Went to buy a fan but the whole world has sold out!
DH is not sold on Norfolk to live there but did love it- maybe in 10 years time!
Bump pic tomorrow- was going to do today but ran out of time
No one has guessed I am pregnant so keeping quiet for now!
Bundles- your b&q story made me laugh- men!
2 have 4- I can't believe that about your car- what a nightmare

How is everyone else?
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have 4- can't believe about your car! What did the police say? I take it you have another car between you?
Hope the insurance pay out what it's worth so you can get another 1.

Ducktales get that bump picture up.
Sorry hubby isn't sold on Norwich but you did say maybe you'd go else where but away from London.

Our fire alarm went off at 1am and scared the life out of both of us.
I ran and got dressed and was going to find the cats incase I needed to get them and put them in the car. All was fine but we couldn't sleep after that. It was weird why it went off. 
When we had all the electrics done we had the best ones put in.

3 more days left of work and then a week off, can't wait!!
Not got any plans as hubby couldn't take it off, so going to chill out as much as possible with maybe a few lunches x


----------



## 2have4kids

Well Mummy I was feeling pretty chilled about his stolen car until I realised my cell phone was in the car. Now I'm so irritated. You're right, we do have my car between us. I'll let him take it to work (now that I'm working from home this summer) until he gets a replacement. He's is on vacation now in vancouver with his brother and nephews hiking. Insurance will compensate him for book value of the car. We'll probably wait till we get back to Florida to pick another one. He also had a new stereo, drycleaning, a pair of shoes and some other things in there. Those littler things are what's irritating abou tit.

I'm feeling a bit negative and drained today. Sorry for venting. I posted on a friend's fb about our car getting stolen and he 'liked' it. What a terrible, insensitive response. Whatever, I'm used to disappointment this year. I hope everyone is doing OK and mummy, enjoy your week off. Put your feet up and relax lady!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Don't worry about venting. If that's how your feeling its fine. You'll get like that from time to time.
I'd be annoyed about my phone and other little bits too. I keep a lot in my car.
That was insensitive about your friend, hopefully he didn't know what to say.

I've got 2 more days at work and then off for a week and can't wait!!! 
Got a wedding sat and as its all day I'm going to be so tired. Ill be desperate to put my feet up. My feet are really bad at the mo in this heat x


----------



## Ducktales

Yes that was insensitive
This heat is awful with no air conditioning isn't it
My bump pic is on my journal. Not very big yet but feel like I have popped this morning
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Cute little bump. It will just pop out 1 day.
Did you tell work yet? X 

My feet and ankles went very swollen today and are covered in a red rash.
I've got 3 more lots of 6 days to do in August and I don't think I'll be able to do it. 
This week has been way too much for me.
I'm sat with my feet and legs in a massive bucket of freezing cold water.
Hubby has been doing the dinners all week so I can put my feet up.
Gave yoga a miss tonight x


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone,

Ducktales - Happy belated birthday :flower:. Will have a look at your pic in a mo, having a sneaky look on here before everyone gets to the office.
Mummy - Sorry to hear you're so hot, I'm no fan of the heat either, I don't think Norfolk has got quite as hot as everywhere else yet, I'm normally insufferable when it gets to 28, hope your enjoying your days off.:kiss:
2Have4 - sorry to hear about the car, urghhh! Sounds like you're working round it. Its awful all this waiting but you've got some good things planned for the summer so I hope you're able to enjoy them.:kiss:
Bundles - how long will you need to take buserlin for? How's it going?:hugs:
Pinkie - Not long to the wedding, so exciting. Its horrible waiting, hopefully the time will go quickly.:hugs:

AFM: We had a good session with the councillor at the weekend & last week DH told me to book the Donor Conception Weekend thing in October which is for people about to do donor to meet others, meet people who've done it & watch videos made by donor kids about being donor conceived.
We're still really torn about what to do, the councillor suggested I speak to the lead embryologist for their opinion, I did that yesterday, they looked back at our file, the up shot is:
We've basically had 3 very similar cycles which is rare, because they are so similar and because I produce a very high amount of mature eggs and the above average fert rate this all points to good egg quality but because of all this and that they can't get passed day 3 it's the sperm for definite. We would be ideal candidates for IMSI basically it was invesnted for people like us (I knew it! and those Drs wouldn't listen cos we were NHS). Our scenario is very rare, but because our embies have been so bad it's likely IMSI won't work either, we're looking at 5% sucess rate. We should also do EVA (which I also wanted). If we go donor we'd be looking in 40%+ sucess.
This is all stuff we knew but so nice to speak to someone so informed & willing to give an opinion. Our follow up is in a fortnight so we can speak to the Dr too. 
Even at 5% sucess I'm still thinking I'll do another round with DH's sperm, its just I've wanted IMSI since about November when I heard of it & thought it was amazing. I just think I'll regret not doing it but then 5% is such a low sucess rate. What to do????? We'd probably do treatment Oct/Nov, as we want to have a holiday in September. If that doesn't work donor Feb/March? I hate waiting so long but really want another shot with DH.
What do you guys think? Please be brutally honest:flower: Also, if we do donor in March when I'm 34, I'll be almost 35 before having a family, I still can't believe how long I've waited for this....plus if I don't get twinnies I may only have one child.
Thanks for listening xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm glad you got to speak to someone who knew what they were talking about.

I think I'd do 1 more try with hubby sperm before trying donor and then at least you know you've given it your best shot to use his 1st.
Don't think about your age. Just keep going and concentrate on that x

I finish work early today as I'd just had enough. Got 8 days off now x


----------



## 2have4kids

What's a fortnight?

You are only as old as you think you are lol. I would definitely go for Icsi (I'm assuming it's the IMSI same thing you're speaking about) and EVA(not quite sure what that is). You're right, they should have given you the whole package. Try again and then do donour eggs. You and I will likely be on the same schedule here with it all. We're doing the last ivf in Sept and then donor eggs and my guess is it'll take that long for us too. I'll be 38 and then 39 when i conceive if it all goes smoothly. I'll be putting 2-3 back for sure.
Glad to hear you got counselling.
Mummy & Duck don't they sell those cheapie room a/c things that vent out the bathroom extractor fan or out the window over there? I have one here and on the 30 degree C + days I use it, it's a blessing. They normally sell for $500 over here. I was looking for specific tiles one day and after being sent to 4 stores, 2 hours later and still the 4th store had no tiles. I spoke to the store manager and said I was pissed for getting the run around. He said what can I do to make this better. I saw the A/C unit and said I want that thing over there for $150. He sold it to me on the spot for $150. I was pretty shocked, at him, at me, at everything. Then they found the tiiles and the NW store too so I lucked out. It sits on the hot tub cover in our bedroom with the air tube connected to the ceiling extractor fan all summer long. This is what you pregnant ladies need!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They don't sell those units you stick on the outside of your windows over here. We have air con units you plug inside but I'm not paying the money for 1 when we don't have the heat for long, 2 months max normally.
We have a few fans.

It's good that you 2 will be starting your cycles at roughly the same time! And hopefully no need for donors for either of you x


----------



## Ducktales

2have4 a fortnight is 2 weeks
Minxy, firstly, I really wouldn't worry about your age, you are still young. All of my friends had their first baby at the age of 35+ - 2 of them were 41 yrs old. I agree the younger the better but I really don't think 34 or 35 is a problem AT ALL.
I would go with your gut - do one more with DH sperm, or you will always think what if.
I will keep everything crossed for you

Mummy - I hope you are feeling better - we have a lovely breeze here tonight hope you do too.

Hi to bundles - how is it all going
Pinkie and Yearning - how are you?


AFM I was awake last night with severe leg cramps which have really bruised my calf muscle so didn't sleep after 3am and am ready for bed now!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes we do indeed have a breeze tonighy, still got the fan on tho x
Hope the weekend is cooler x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi Minxychick I have been given rough dates so I take the buserelin at 0.5ml till AF starts then I take the buserelin at 0.2ml with gonal f until week beginning 12 August
Dh is giving the shots, I have found that they really sting for about 30 mins after the shot but apart from that it fine. 
How are you?

How was the wedding mummyW lovely weather for it was not as hot as during the week.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The weather was a lot cooler, thank goodness. It was a very nice day. Very informal and relaxing.
Started my week off and it was so hot yesterday. Then I've been up all night because of the thunder storm and rain.
It's my birthday today and hubby took the day off to surprise me.
We going out for lunch later and it's my cousins 40th too and she's having a surprise party.

Hubby felt the babies kicking for the 1st time on Saturday morning and a few more last night.
We bought the pram as it was in the sale.
Just got the car seats and bases and nursery bedding to get now and that's the important stuff all got.
15 & 1/2 weeks max to go x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy happy birthday. Wow, to have the oh feel kicks - cherish these moments!
How is everyone else?
Bundles, when's your first u/s?
Melbram you must be going through your fet by now!
Pinky & Yearning how's everything?

I was called by the clinic to to my last ivf starting this cycle. I had to decline as the dates conflict with our holidays Jul31-Aug10 and then Sept long weekend would be the transfer and we're booked into a B&B in Jasper National Park. I'm sad but oh well, we're set up for Aug now. Going to pick up all the drugs today. I don't have much hope for it. I expect it will be another one where my eggs don't grow. But i'll be very happy to be suprised if things work out.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you.
It's a shame you had to put it back a bit more but you have yor holiday to look forward to and then you can get started. Don't give yourself a hard time, it could work better this time round. Have they upped your dosage?

How's everyone doing and getting on? X


----------



## Ducktales

happy birthday to you mummy
exciting that DH felt the baby move and that you bought loads of bits and pieces
It is TOO hot - the air con at work doesn't work and it is so annoying
2have4, sorry you had to put the dates back - be positive, I have everything crossed for you 
bundles, im glad the injections are not so bad for you and it will soon be onto the next stage

hi minxy, melbram, yearning, pinkie, how are you ?

Im fine, not much to report, feeling better each day and only sick in the evenings when I am tired and hot, am tired a lot though
xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Sorry to hear its so hot Ducktales! I hope you find relief soon! 
Minxy, what's up with you? 
Mummy, they can't up my dose any more, I'm at the absolute max possible. They will, however, not suppress me first with the pill. They have estrogen patches for me as well as injections-a lesser evil from what I've read.
The only thing bad is that we have the criminal trail with that stalker tenant of ours on Sept 9 and since she targeted me, I will be the Crown Prosecutor's main witness. I know stress is the number 1 factor with fertility not working so I'm going to try extra hard to keep cool and make sure I feel happy and calm. I do feel very confident that things will go well with that but it's still a sore/scary point in our lives for sure.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I see 2have4kids. At least they can try something different and hope you react better.
Stalker tenant? I missed that.
God what happened? You need to keep as relaxed as you can. Can you not explain your situation and do your interview in private.

Duck tales it's horrible working in the heat.
Glad the sickness is subsiding. I feel like mine has started to come back. I think I might have one kicking my stomach x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Happy birthday mummyW:flower::hugs:
Aw it must have been such an amazing experience for you and dh feeling the babies move. 

2have4kids I don't know when u/s will be I am waiting for AF so I can start gonal f I think it will be a week or so after that but I don't know. AF was suppose to start today but so far no show:nope:
Try not to get to stressed about your crazy ex- tenant.
Shame about the dates but you can start feeling nice and relaxed from you hols


Thanks Ducktales I know luckily I have not had any side effects about from jus had today's injection and dh saw some bruising but I can live with that.

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes it is amazing. I can't wait to hear all you lovely ladies saying about it when you get to experience it.
When af due?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I know fingers crossed we get some more positives. af was suppose to be due today but no show when you were on buserelin did it affect your next AF?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I didn't have to do it like you did.
I waited until I started my AF and then started my meds straight away. But think I have heard it can do x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ah ok cool, 
Yeah I have read to that it delayed some peoples


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles I hope your AF comes soon!! There's nothing like waiting to get going on IVF stims.
Mummy, I really hope they aren't kicking your stomach, my mom said I had my foot caught in her rib and it was the most painful thing ever. Ah the things moms go through!!

Mummy, it's a bit of a long story but we had a tenant who said she'd need us to get another tenant to replace her as she lost her job and couldn't pay rent 4 months into a 12 month lease (she also got dumped on the 1st month by her boyfriend who did the lease with her). We totally kicked into gear and found someone for her right away and then she refused to move out but also stated that she couldn't pay next months rent! 

She called all of the authorities to try to get our executive rental deemed 'uninhabitable'. The authorities didn't deem the place uninhabitable but she didn't know this (FOIP laws prevented them from speaking to her about it) and she moved out right away on her own thinking we'd need to pay her rent somewhere else citing that the house was uninhabitable. We let her move out and kept quiet, changed the locks and then issued a statement of deposit of what she owed us. She was furious when she found out she was wrong, she'd closed her tenancy but legally her lease that she had to pay on stayed open until we got a new renter. We found another renter after 30 days (we'd lost the one we found 3 weeks prior) and went to Landlord/Tenant court with her to get what she owed us. It was adjudicated in our favour for ~$1000 (and they always say the courts favour the tenants here-not that evil lady!).
Then for the next year she stalked us leaving duct taped threats on my DH's car and nasty messages in our mailbox. We got restraining orders which she breached and then the police charged her with stalking and harassment when she was found texting our new tenants. Since she was charged and despite a criminal court bond order (a bond order means she stays away from us and anyone we know or she goes straight to jail) she's posted things online about me and solicited in online classifieds to speak to our x-tenants. Most of our x-tenants are really great people, one is a crown prosecutor, a friend of the lady who's defending us, and the guy who rented after her was a sheriff. The current person is an architect who works with me at the City. Most of our prior tenants are on our facebooks-there's no way they'd speak to her! But just the fact that she's trying to engage our friends/x-tenants, speaks volumes (goes against her bond order) and will be taken into account with the judge's sentencing. 

I would love to have a private testimonial/cross-and that's a lovely idea Mummy. I'll ask the Crown about it but I have a sneaking suspicion she'll want me to just get up there and testify and put this to rest. I'm sure my heart will be thumping and palms sweating just rehashing that nightmarish year but I'll meditate, book a massage and go to lunch afterwards to restore my sanity.


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi mummy, bundlesofjoy, minxy, 2have4kids, Pinkie, Ducktales and everyones else if Iv missed u out!

How are you alll???? Can you ladies give me an update of how things are going with you? Sorry I feel so behind and Iv missed out too much to go back and read. I look forward to reading them! 

*BundlesOfJoy what stage are you in now??

Its been long and Iv missed coming on here! Iv been super busy, Im on holiday now so thats great. I have finally started mt 28 days Pill called Mycrogyno tablets. I started last week. Anyways I have an appointment for a scan on the 7th August (I cant wait) and on that apponitment they will teach and explain about the injections/how to take them etc.

- I recieved my 2 boxes of injection/medicines. Hubby stayed up from 8am for the delievery guy, I woke up at 10ish and had a heart attack when I saw the medicine! There is soo much.. I was expecting a small box with some medication..but there were 2 large boxes. There is soo many injections (Few types).. The first thing I did was check out the length and thickness of the injection and they dont look as scary as I thought. Anyways so thats my update. 

xxxxxxxxxx

My IVF journey begins...


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Omg 2have4 kids! That all sounds horrible. What a cow! Some people are so bloody weird.
Hopefully it will go in your favour again, which I can't imagine it not, and it wouldn't take long in court and it will all be over.
Maybe once it's all over, you might feel so realived and you'll feel better. Will take awhile to get over it.

Hey yearning its been awhile.
So glad your finely on your way to starting.
Keep positive now.
Yes there is always a lot meds and once you start taking them, you'll soon see you quickly get through that stage and its gone.
I felt it took so long to start again and then once you get started and look back, it went by in a flash and your at the crucial stage.

What's the scan for? 

We had a 4d scan and didn't go as I thought. We got to see them a lot in 2d as normal but as soon as he switched to 4d the babies were just too close to get good pictures.
We saw 1 babies face perfectly and then after a few seconds into it, the 2nd babies bum and spine would creep into the picture covering the other babies face.
They have separate sacks but they are still so close together. You'd think whilst they have space in there, they would use it but no ha bless them, they want to be together.
We may never get good pictures from now on but we get to see them lots. It's not the end of the world I just would have loved to get good 4d of their faces and compare when they are born.
We get to go back for a free re scan in 2 weeks.
They have also moved from my left side and are both head down and have each set of feet in each side of my ribs.
15 max more weeks to go and it's getting scary how quickly it's going x 
My week off Is nearly over and back to work on Saturday but only for 3 days as I will not be working 6 days in a row anymore. I can't do it x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi yearningheart welcome back:hugs:
Yah you are finally on your journey:happydance:

Mummy ah that's a shame you could not get any clear pics but just seeing our babies on the screen would have been lovely and fingers crossed when you go back u will get some clear pics. In a way its better as you get to see them twice

Afm 
AF started today finally, called the clinic and I will start gonal f shots on thurs. but someone from the clinic will call on Monday with the dosage.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea ill get to see the babies lots from now.

Yay glad it started and you can finally start taking gonal soon! X


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - I hope it does fast, I am looking forward to it but at the same time im soo nervous to take the injections (My husband is going to do, No way can I!!)

I have to take the mycrogynon tablets and then on the 7th is the scan which the nurse will check the inside and then they will tell me when I should stop taking the mycrogynon tablets and when I should start the injections.

It must so exciting for you, 2 babies in one go.. whoo hooo Twins are soo cute, do you know the gender? Not long left for you.. times flies by the time you know it the babies will be at home. So exciting. xx

BundlesOfJoy - Heyyyy how are you?? Your on your last stages of IVF right? Im so excited for you!! Keep us updated and best of Luck! I hope it works for you! xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah I can't do the injections myself to, dh does them. 
Yeah hopefully I am the clinic should call today with what dosage of gonal f I should take. 
You will see it will all go so quickly now.xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Clinic called I start gonal f on Wednesday 112.5 a day, then go for first scan the following tue.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes the injection part is scary but like you said yearning your hubby is doing it so its nerve wracking for him too and the pressure is off you to do it.
We don't know the genders and don't want to know either.

Yay bundles! Good luck. Your at the important bit now so take it easy and rest lots. Also lots of water x


----------



## YearningHeart

Bundles - Thats great! This is exciting.. Not long left now.

mummy - That is very true because I can see by my husbands face that he is dreading the momment of the injection. I said to myself Im not gonna be a baby and just get on with it. 

I was thinking when I get pregnant the first time, I dont think I would want to know the gender so that way its more of a surprise even though curiosity kills!


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been awol again, not been able to get on the computer & then we had 5 days away last week to Yorkshire for a mini break, we really needed some quality time together after everything we've been through.

2have4 - This stalker thing sounds like it was an absolute nightmare, some people are so strange in the extreme. I'm sure it will feel such a relief to get this court case over with, sounds like a cut & dry case. I think you've got the right idea on how to prep for trying to relax as much as possible. It's sperm donor we would need, so my poor body would have to go through IVF again for a fifth time minimum if it doesn't work :)
IMSI is like a super ICSI, the ICSI scope magnifies sperm x600 hundred but the IMSI scope does it x8000 thousand, that way the best looking sperm can be picked out (they can see defects with the heads), this would help us if the reason its not working is because the sperm have head defects (long shot, they could just be bad sperm tho). Eeva Scope = normally everytime they check progress of embies they take them out of the incubator into the normal atmosphere, with Eeva a camera watches their progress so they never come out of the incubator and if they get multiples going to blast they can pick the ones which have grown at a consistent pace, these have the best chance of sticking. 

Bundle - exciting times! Good luck with the gonal etc.
YH - Mummy is right the time will go amazingly quickly now, once you get on the gonal F particularly. I got DH to do my injections too, he was amazing but if he saw I looked in any discomfort it really knocked his confidence. It only ever hurt a couple of times briefly.
Mummy - glad to hear everything is going well, hope its cooling down around your way, after all these rubbish summers its typical that now your preggers we have a good one. 

AFM: We've got our follow up Friday morning, be interesting to see what he has to say...well I can't think its much different to what we've already heard.
I've been thinking alot about this donor versus DH sperm thing alot whilst on holiday etc, I would love another chance with DH sperm but at what cost? We're looking at £8k money wise (how many £8k's are we going to gave to spend, that's a whole cycle of chances spent), physically? After 3 cycles its getting tougher physcially - it took longer to bounce back after the last cycle, I've not lost any of the weight (which has only gone on my stomach), every egg collection puts scar tissue on my ovaries (they won't admit that one, but each month ovulation gets more painful), emotionally every cycle wears me down a bit further. 5%? that's nothing, will see how Friday goes and will have another discussion with DH but I'm thinking 3 cycles, 36 fertlised eggs, he's had his shot, its time to cut our losses and move to donor, cos sadly that may take a few cycles, maybe FET too, I'm not sure I want to add another round of IVF on top with a 5% chance... Glad next cycle wouldn't be until November as I feel there's alot to work through to decide what we do, there's no easy decisions here xx
Don't want to sound all doom & gloom as aside from this, I'm happy & life is good. This is just a major black cloud I'm avoiding.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey minxy
It sounds like you've been doing some mega thinking.
What you have said makes complete sense. You've done 3 rounds with DH sperm and I think you forget how much it takes out of your body. 
Suppose the only thing is to chat with hubby after your appt maybe and to get him to understand the toll it's taking on your body.
I'm sure he would be upset but sometimes you just have to face these things and when your pregnant your hubby won't think that child is any less of his. I think it would soon be forgotten.
Do you want to try and sooner than nov or you not allowed? X

I've got a day off today as I cut my days down so I'm not working 6 days in a row.
Got my housework done early so I can rest most of the day x


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone
Bundles, how exciting, it is all so close
minxy - a trip away together sounds like just what you guys needed, lots of thinking and talking time in a neutral environment
mummy - enjoy your day off even though it is tipping down with rain!
2have4 - hope you are ok
afm, i am off work sick, i have acute sinusitis and am on antibiotics, i can't breathe, my body aches and i feel just terrible, so will take a few days off sick - it is the same whether you have 1 day sick or 1 month sick in my job as it is all about the number of absences so bugger it, i am going to get fully better before i rush back.
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes you need to look after yourself and your baby. Take all the days off that you need to recover.
I worked out today that I'm only working 18 more days until I leave! I can't wait! Then hopefully have 6-8 weeks at home before the babies arrive x


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles, best of luck with the gonal F and growing some beautiful eggies, I'll be on vacation tomorrow but checking in on Tuesday to see how it goes for you!
Minxy, 36 fertilized eggs, um, I think you've given it a fantastic shot. Not fair, fantastic and I totally get your wanting to move forward with donor sperm. I fee much the same about donor eggs. I just want my babies already. I'm glad you're going to do the next bit in November, I'm hoping our timing lines up so we can do this together.
Yearning glad to hear you're doing ok.
Ducktales, I have sinitis too! Haven't been able to breath since Sunday night and SO ANNOYED seeing that vacation starts tomorrow. At least I'm not pregnant and can take some meds to help keep clear at night. I hope it goes away soon.

AFM, finally vacation is almost here. I've been looking forward to this for a long time. The cat sitter is all lined up and I'm just off to the bank after this to get some american dosh. This is the last month we can ttc naturally before IVF next month, the $3200 bag of meds is sitting next to me here waiting to go. Estrodial patches this time and Cetrotide, Gonal F in the fridge. I still don't hold too much hope, I think we'll have to do donor eggs. 
I've had these crib sheets on my pinterest page now for 2 years. I'm in love with them and they're on clearance at Target in the states. I've gone ahead and ordered them to be mailed to our resort while we're on vacation. They don't mail to Canada and I'm pretty fixed on these ones. My friend said go and get them or you'll be disappointed but I feel I'm jumping the gun. Mummy, like you, we don't want to find out the sex/sexes and what I've chosen is gender neutral so we can re-use them for future children too. I hope this is a good omen that there will be babies/a baby this year.



My future kid stuff dream pinboard on pinterest:
https://pinterest.com/mydesigneye/les-enfants/


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I always bought baby things. It made me feel happy and that's what got me through.
If you like it then get it.
Hope you have a lovely time away and chill before you start again x


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - Sorry to hear your unwell, I hope the meds sort it out. Its the same at my place number of absences over time off, its really unfair.
Bundles - good luck
Mummy - 18 days woo-hoo, 15 weeks, time is going quickly! Am so excited for you.
2have4 - enjoy your holiday. Whatever happens you'll know you've tried everything to use your own eggs. I know of 2 people in real life who've used donor eggs and have beautiful babies. It's like baking a cake and needing to borrow an ingredient, still your bun, your oven.

The reason we'd be doing it in November is because; I'd like 3 natural AF's, to allow my body to recover which would take us to 12 Setepember, but then we'd like to have a holiday to America, so its not too hot we'll go last 2 weeks of September, then its October, the donor conception thing in London is 20th October and I don't want to be in 2ww or on Gonal F then, so we'll do IVF when we get back, plus I'm hoping that might really convince DH donor is the way to go. It sounds like a long way away but I think it'll be worth it. 
Will update after follow up.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone

2have4kids they are very cute go for it.
Minxychick good luck with your follow up on Friday
Ducktales yes definitely make sure you are fully better before you go back, you need to rest up:coffee:


----------



## MinxyChick

Final questions compiled, reviewed with DH & printed off!

Plus dropped a further seed on donor...(didn't even mean that to be a play on words ish)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ha minxy bless you.

How is everyone?
I had a weekend away for my SILs hen weekend and it was nice but very tiring.
Trying to catch up on it and not succeeding.
Had my 24 week scan today and all is well. Both babies are growing well and measuring 4 days a head. they hsve moved back to being transerve. No pictures but have my 4d rescan on Thursday so with the babies moving hopefully this goes better x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi mummyW ah that's good fingers crossed you get good pic on thurs 

I had my baseline scan today, I have 21 follicles on one ovary and 14 on the other. The only thing is they have not matured as much as they should have. Will be going back on thurs to see if they have matured fingers crossed they have


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Mummy - glad to hear all is going well. Hope you can have a bit of a chill out week to catch up.

Bundles - How many days have you been stimming? They can stim you a bit longer until they catch up. Sounds like you've got some good numbers there.

AFM: ok, so Friday was the follow up. Well...the first thing the Dr said was he was going to be honest with us, which he was but he wouldn't actually say what we should do.
Basically our options are as I discussed with the embryologist that we either do IMSI at 5% success rate or donor at 40%. He doesn't think donor eggs are needed just donor sperm. He suggest DH have a chromosome test and a Y deletion test. If these come back positive it would mean our infertility would be hereditary so straight to donor (who would want to pass this onto their son, no issue if we have a daughter). Bit concerned that if these come back positive of what the psychological affect might be on DH. If they come back clear then we have a decision to make. I then went through my massive list of other possible tests all of which he pooh pooh'd, though DNA frag might be worth a shot. Despite him disagreeing about that & IMSI after fail 2. I'm sure there's some sort of NHS guideline they have to follow to discourage people pursuing anything off their own backs separately.
The blood tests take 3 weeks to come back & then the Dr is on holiday, so appointment booked 11 September. 
After being really brave about the whole thing I was really upset Friday night and a lot of the weekend, I'm just not sure I can do it all again for 5% knowing I'm really signing up for a fifth or more cycles. I've not said this outright to DH but near enough, I've left it by saying the decision is his and he says he's going to wait until the blood test comes back. Of course I will say more nearer the time but to rest my brain, I've left it with DH also this is a big decision for him, its easier for me. Interestingly the few people I've spoken to think donor!
In the meantime...we made contact with an American Dr who was interested in our case last November, I'm going to send him our file and see what his thoughts are.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I have been stimming for 7 days today. 

It's really hard to know what to do, but it has to be a decision you are both totally 100% in agreement with. Has your dh been talking about his feelings on it?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, How's everyone?
Minxy, I think you've done the right thing resting the decision with dh and letting the blood test results come back. I'm actually shocked they didn't do genetic testing earlier, when I m/c'd in Nov they ordered tests for both of us. You've been through so much that one would expect they'd have done this by now. I think donor will work for you guys, I agree with you, who'd want to pass on infertility (which has helped me wrap my head around our decision to do donor after our second IVF in sept.
Bundles, I really hope they start maturing. Nothing like getting so excited and going through all of this to find they didn't grow. I hope you have better results than myself!!!
Mummy, glad you had a good time at your hen weekend. Can't wait to see 4D images! Although, what if it blows the gender surprise?
Ducktales are you feeling better yet? My sinus infection went away at the beginning of the week thankfully.
Yearning,pinky, melbram how are you ladies? Melbram I need an update!! Aren't you through your FET by now? What's going on lady?? Hi to anyone else I missed.

I'm sitting on my balcony writing you with palm trees & ocean vista in front of me. It's been hot in Florida this week but with late afternoon tropical showers to cool things off. So far we've done Disneyland, Everglades, Cape Canaveral and lots of surfing & shopping. The latter are the essentials of a great vacation in my eyes 
I received the baby bedding that I ordered-it's absolutely gorgeous, can't wait to wrap some beautiful babies in the soft bright blankets now!
Picked up some new shoes, tops, skinny jeans (for the first time in my life I can say they really look good on me now and they fit like a glove too). I always used to scoff at jeans that showed off curves, it feels good to be able to love my body and show off my curves. i bought my first size 10 capris last night, have to be careful how much money I'm spending, this could get dangerously fun :-D Very happy in the moment but ready to move onto some very serious baby making efforts in the small portion left of 2013.
I hope we all get our babies on the go before Christmas :dust:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey had my scan today my follicles have grown:happydance:

2have4kids it sounds lovely!!!

How did the scan go today mummyW


----------



## YearningHeart

Ducktales - How you feeling now? Has your sickness gone? One of my work place is so annoying when I take days off too but take good rest because right now YOU are important. xx

Minxy - How are you? I hope you well, I wish all the best in what ever route you take! xx

mummy - Heeyy not long left before you finish work, you've got 1 more week of work right? Lucky u! Well you make the most of ur rest and enjoy! xx

2have4kids - Sounds like you had a great time on your holiday! Lucky youu! I like your taste in the baby sheets! When I buy baby bed covers/sheets I think I would go for something thats unisex like multicolor. I noticed you guys call it 'crib' we call it 'Cot'. xx

Bundles - Whoo hoo, thats soo great! What stage are you in now. I pray everything works out well for you, Im really excited for you!  xx

AFM: I have finally started IVF injections. I had a scan on the 7th to check the ovaries, and on that day the doctor said to stop taking the Microgynon tablets and to start the Gonal F injections. Today was day 3 of my injection and I cant believe how fast 3 days has gone. You ladies are right it does go fast. I have a scan on Monday so Im looking forward to that. 

Its been really quite in this forum lately, Hope all of u ladies are well. Take Care! xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles, I'm so relieved to hear they've grown! Yearning, I'll be looking out for your scan results tomorrow :yipee:
Mummy, how did your 4-D scan go?
AFM, I'm trying to lose my last 15 lbs before IVF starts in the beginning of Sept. I got the crib/cot (lol) sets and they're so freeking beautiful I was dancing around our condo in Florida screaming silly that all I need now are two beautiful babies. Yes, totally bent on twins. Can't wait to set up the bedroom, burp some fresh milked angels & wipe some dirty bums.
The goal this year is to MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

Bundles - good luck with the stimming, I hope you get lots of lovely big follies :hugs:

Yearning - so happy for you that you have started, looking forward to getting your updates, really hope this is the cycle for you :flower:

2have4kids - September isn't long, keeping everything crossed for you :happydance:

Minxy - I hope you find a path that suits you both. You have been through so much already :hugs:

AFM - still sending samples every two weeks until I get the all clear. Taking a break from thinking about it too much as we wont be able to get going again until November. Still feel very angry and bitter about what happened but it does lessen with time. Wedding is 5 weeks on Saturday so just concentrating on that. I lost my Grandad last week and the funeral is on Friday so I'm hoping that I'll be a bit more upbeat after that. Its been a really testing few months but we have so much to look forward to xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, so sorry to hear about your grandad. Nov will sneak up on us before you know it. Thanks for the wishes for sept, I somehow just have this innate feeling that it won't work and we'll have to shell out $14,000+ for donor eggs. I know I'm supposed to keep my hopes up, I don't feel negative about it, feel pretty neutral but think my time is up.


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - Im sorry to hear about your grandad. Best of luck with the wedding.

2have4kids - I wish you the best.. I hope everything works out well for you.

AFM - I had my scan today after taking Gonal F for 5 days. From today I start my Cetrotide along with continuing the Gonal F. I have another scan on Friday.


----------



## 2have4kids

Yearning what's your gonal f dose?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone
Thanks for the support ladies, I am so sorry to hear about your grandad:hugs: was it unexpected? 

2have4kids you have to try and stay positive it will work:hugs:

Yearning brilliant so glad your scan went well how many follicles did you have? What dose are you on? 

Afm- had a scan on thurs and they decreased my gonal f to 75, then went for another scan on sat still did not have any over 18m and my e2 was at 11000 so had to decrease my gonal f to 50, they are worried about ohss so my trigger will not be ovetrile I have been given pregnyl and cabogoline as the limit is 15000. Went in for scan today and I have 1 at 19, and 1 at 18 and about 7 around 15. I have been told i should have a general anaesthetic for egg collection as my left ovary is behind my uterus and might be difficult to access. Egg collection is on wed but the clinic need to call today to confirm. 
I am feeling really uncomfortable can really feel my ovaries


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks ladies :hugs: It was quite sudden, he was very poorly but we thought we had quite a while yet. I certainly didn't think he wouldn't be at the wedding. I'm doing a reading at the funeral and I'm dreading it!

Bundles - good luck for EC :happydance: you are nearly there. I always feel like my ovaries are like melons by that point in stimming! Go steady and don't overdo it. Looking forward to your updates x

YH - goo luck with the Gonal, its time for some good news on this thread and I think you and Bundles are going to provide it! x

2have4kids - I can totally understand why you feel the way you do but I'm keeping everything crossed that Sept is your time, you really deserve it :hugs:

xx


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - My dosage on Gonal F is 150. x

Bundles - Whooo Hoooo good luck with the EC, Thats so great! Im excited for u. The doctor didnt say how many follicles I have, he just said everything is fine and well and its looking good. By the way you know when you had cetrotide injection did it hurt? I had my 1st cetrotide injection today afternoon and it hurt bad even after the injection was taken out it still hurt, its very different to the Gonal F. Did you find this happening to you also? Is there a way to reduce this? xx

Pinkie - Best of luck with the reading, Dont worry be strong you will be fine! xxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey yearning I am not on cetrotide just buserelin and gonal f the buserelin does sting when dh injects. Is cetrotide for stimming also? 
The clinic called my bloods are very high 22000 which puts me at risk of ohss. They are saying that I might have to freeze all the eggs that are collected. I have my trigger shot tonight at 10:30 and then go in on wed that's when they will let me know:cry:


----------



## YearningHeart

Awwwww Bundles! Lots of hugs for you! I pray you recieve good news on wednesday and they say everythings fine. Try not to stress.. I know its easy said then done. 

Thats interesting because I also have buserelin injection too, just not told to take them. Whats stimming? Yeah the injection hurts when DH puts in as well as when he pushes in the medicine, it left a bruise/painful feeling for a while. I am sooo dreading taking this horrible injection tomorrow!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Awww Bundles, I hope everything goes well, try and stay positive. The most important thing is that you are fit and well when those embies go back to have the best possible chance xx

YH - stimming is when you are stimulating your follies to grow (i.e. Gonal F etc)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Thanks yearning and pinkie that's what I am trying to do not stress out about it and just see what happens. 
I think maybe your cetrotide is the same as buserelin in what it does, it was painful for me to I have a very bruised tummy.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I can't say the pain gets easier but it's worth it!


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks for that info bundles - yeah my tummy get bruised too. Let us know how ur wednesdays appointment goes. xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone had my EC today 14 eggs were collected. Due to my estradiol levels the doctor cancelled my fresh egg transfer. Due to risk of ohss. So they are going to freeze them all and wait till my bloods have gone down. Really upset about it and very sore find out tomorrow how many fertilised


----------



## Pinkie 33

Aww Bundles I'm sorry :hugs: 14 eggs is a great number though, fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate for you. Rest and let OH look after you xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey called clinic 10 eggs fertilised and all frozen:happydance: let's see how long it takes my estradiol to go down


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles, that's SUPER exciting news. congratulations! 
Yearning, did anyone tell you about icing before you do the needle? It's meant to take the sting out (the medication is likely making that happen) and reduce the bruising. Hopefully it gets easier.
AFM, just checking out donor clinics incase the IVF fails. I've picked a donor with one clinic and frustratingly can't see the images of the donors on the site that the clinic primarily uses. One clinic charges $16-17,000 for 6 eggs and guarantees pregnancy (they give you new frozen eggs if it doesn't work with the first batch). They have a donor there that looks very similar to myself, less the curly hair and 2 inches in height. The other clinic doesn't guarantee a pregnancy but they have extremely high rates of success and only charge $10,000 for 6 eggs. My clinic uses them primarily but they have less donors to choose from.
I'd be willing to travel to the USA if it's more successful to do a fresh cycle with a donor, especially if it's by the ocean where I could get a day of surfing in and possibly some shopping :thumbup:

I really just want to have a plan B set up to go asap the minute they tell me my eggs aren't growing. And if I get surprised and my eggs grow, well, I'll be over the moon!

Mummy how's everything with you?
Has anyone heard from Melbram?
Pinkie & Ducktales I hope you're both OK too, Ducktales hope you're feeling better.


----------



## YearningHeart

Bundles - Yaaaay thats great stuff! Looking forward to hearing good news soon! xx

2have4kids - No, Iv not heard of icing before the injection, what is meant by that? Its funny because sometimes my injections dont feel too bad and sometimes it hurts a little. 
I really really really pray your eggs do grow! That would be very nice! Wish u the best! xx

AFM - I am on day 4 of Cetrotide and day 8 of Gonal F injections. Tomorrow I have a scan. Im going to ask the Doc what they see from the scan. Dummy me dont ask and all the doc says its good and I have no idea of what goes on. So tomorrow Im going to ask them what they saw etc. Im just so exciting for this, I want it to happen quick and fast. I had to plan out what I am going to do after ET because Im thinking of taking 2/3 weeks off work. iv already told one of my work place and they have absolutely fine and supportive about it, Iv still got another work place to tell. Hope all of you ladies are well. xxxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Yearning, if you put ice on the area that you're going to inject before you inject, it completely numbs the sensation. No stinging, no bruising etc. The capilaries won't bleed as much when they're closed and cold as when they're warm and wide open. It still absorbes perfectly because your tummy warms right afterwards. It's what my pharmacist told me the girls do because the burselin stings, I never had to ice though, really didn't feel any pain.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi everyone 
Sorry not been on for awhile.
I've had a rough few weeks with 3 hours sleep a night and I can't function.
Doing a lot in the house still and counting down the days to finish work!
I haven't had a chance to go back and read what I've missed as got my sister in laws wedding today. Not a great night to have worse insomnia!
Ill catch up over the weekend and speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, sorry I have been AWOL, I have been so busy with family stuff and also very exhausted so just resting lots
Bundles-14 is fantastic- am sorry it couldn't be a fresh transfer but all the reading I have done says frozen has a higher success rate?
Yearning, its all so close now- I was on gonal f for a lot longer than they initially thought as I wasn't responding so well
2have4- always good to have a plan b and sounds like you are well researched
Mummy- sorry you are feeling rubbish

I am sitting waiting for my consultant appointment at the antenatal clinic
We had our 20 week scan but arms and legs crossed so have to go back on 3rd sep to try again to get the measurements they couldn't but all looked good
Xxxx


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - Thanks for that tip! I will try that

mummy - Hi, hope your well! enjoy the wedding, sounds like you have been veeerrryy busy!

Ducktales - I think Il be on Gonal F for a while too. Have lots of rest and good luck with the scan, update us how it goes. xx

AFM - I had my scan today after 5 days of Cetrotide. The doctor said I have 3 follicles on my right ovary and 6 on my left overy. They are growing slowly. The size is 10mm. I had to have a blood test as well and the nurse said depending on my blood test results etc. they might make my Gonal F dosage higher. Currently I am taking 150 dosage for Gonal F. 
I have another scan on Wednesday and until then its just taking the Gonal F and Cetrotide injections everyday.

xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow, so much exciting news on this board, it's about time. Yearning best of luck with those little eggies, Grow eggies grow!
Ducktales, try to kick those feet up and relax. Hopefully the heat is subsiding for you pregnant ladies over there. Hopefully your Sept scan reveals your little sprogs measurements.


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - Lol, Yep I hope they grow grow grow, not too big just the right size. How you been?

Its been kind of quite in this group. All of ladies must be busy. Lots of love. xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi yearning mine were like that to slow growers don't worry they will grow:thumbup:


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks Bundles! - The nurse called me yesterday and said I have to put the dosage up of the Gonal F. So now I will be taking 225 dosage instead of 150 dosage. I cant wait til the injections are over. The injections are not as bad as I thought however its still daunting every time I get it done! lol x


----------



## 2have4kids

Doing well thx Yearning. Yearning it's so much better that you're on a low dose to begin with-and have the ability to increase it. i felt quite stuck being on the highest dose while seeing nothing happen, no growth. 

I hope you're all having a good weekend. We just hosted a family BBQ last night and today we're off to the Rockies to do some climbing. It's supposed to be a cracking hot day...looking forward to it.

Still trying hard to get this weight off. Did 4 lbs this week so not a bad start after no weight loss all last month. 18 more to go!!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bundles - great news :happydance: I hope you can get them nestled in soon. Hope you are feeling ok x

YH - good that they have increased your dose, slow growing is really common. Hope it all starts to happen for you soon x

2have4kids - hope you have had a fab time climbing. I used to really enjoy it when I was young and fearless, now I'm too much of a wimp! :blush:

mummy & ducktales - you are doing really well, hope you are enjoying the experience xx

AFM - Grandad's funeral was Friday. I couldn't do my reading so my brother did it for me. It was very sad. But onwards and upwards. DF is now working away for 4 weeks although I'm going to stay with him next weekend. I was really upset when he left today but he said he needed to go so we can keep the money rolling in for baby making, bless! I'm spending the evening with a large glass of wine looking at wedding bits on the internet, less than 5 weeks now :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi pinkie aw sweet of your hubby, is it abroad he will be working? You must be so excited less than 5 weeks.

2have4kids 18lbs to go! You have done so well congrats. 

Yearning it will be ok grow eggies grow. What have you even eating and drinking also for egg quality


----------



## Ducktales

Pinkie :hugs: I find funerals so hard to handle, glad your brother was there to assist
YH - how is the increased gonal f going?
2have4 - good going on the weight loss
Mummy- hope the wedding was ok
Bundles - how are you doing?

I went to a wedding on Saturday and it was Caribbean food - I know my stomach can't handle that so I had about 3 mouthfuls and a piece of cake. Woke up yesterday with terrible diarrohea (TMI) and have had sweating and shivering and upset stomach all day yesterday and all night last night too. My DH is also unwell, but nowhere near what I am and he ate a whole plate so maybe not that food - we also both had melon in the morning so who knows.
anyway, my temperature was over 38 degrees last night and I felt dreadful - have taken today off as annual leave - I was off on sick leave less than 2 weeks ago and cant afford more sick leave- it triggers a warning on the system and I get a bollocking, so I was going to go in today but DH said no way, the baby was more important than dragging myself to work - I have a 1 mile walk then 1 hour tube journey, plus a walk at the other end, so not an easy car journey.
lying in bed watching TV
bored already !


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - Poor you! It might have been the food but affected you more because your preggers & sensitve at the moment. We have the same sickness system, its a pain. Keep your feet up & try and rest as much as poss today, hope you're all better tomorrow. 

Bundles - Well done on the 14 eggs & 10 fert. Gutted for you that they had to freeze them but I've spoken to a few people that have had OHSS and it was awful.FET has slightly higher than fresh sucess rates at some clinics or the same others, I think FET could be very good as your body will have recovered from the trauma of EC. Any idea how long you'll have to wait?

Pinkie - Not long to the wedding! How exciting. Its a pain DF has to go away for so long, I'd be so bored but its lovely he's doing it for your futures. So sorry to hear about your Grandad too.

Mummy - Hope you can catch up with your sleep, can't be long until you start maternity leave? I really suffer when I don't sleep well and being pg with twins must make that twice as worse! 

2Have4 - Glad you've had a good holiday and are busy doing lots of lovely things. Well done on the weight loss. Sounds like you're getting your head in a good place on the donor eggs if needed, I think its very sensible but hopefully won't come to that. Both clinics sound good options, a gaurantee is excellent & the other one cheaper, depending which is most important to you I think both sound really good. It can be hard to get donor eggs in the UK a lot of people go to Europe.

AFM: We'll get the outcome of the blood tests 11 September, DH had to give 4 vials of blood, when they took the blood they said his arm had run out of blood, it was hot and he'd not eaten for over 5 hours and fainted! Bless. I wasn't there to witness this.
We've also got an appointment with an Andrologist, the clinic tried to dissuade us but we got to speak to the Andrologist who said yes it would be a good idea.
2Have4 - I agree, they should have done these tests earlier, I've always felt a bit messed around. I've been talking to a clinic online and they think before we do donor sperm I ought to have a test to make sure my genetics are ok. I think this is very sensible. The NHS is excellent because we got 3 free cycles but the Dr we saw has little experience in complex cases or odd cases and our results are definately odd. But there seems to be No thirst for knowledge to investigate cases and look at new treatments by the people we have seen. It often feels like we're the Drs! 
See what the tests say...


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - Well done with your weight loss! Thats great!
Pinkie - 5 weeks?? Wow not long left at all- Eeekkkk exciting momments
Ducktales - Awwwww that sounds horrible.. I hope your recover super soon. I agree sometimes sitting at home all day can get very boring. My DH has started work today so Im home byThe increased Gonal F is going fine thanks. My weights gone up little (1.5 kg) so Im doing exercise and eating good. 

Bundles - I didnt know I could eat or drink for egg quality!!!!! Yikeesss Please tell me what I could have? What do you eat? I just thought I should eat healthy. So Im having vegetables, fish, beans, sometimes curry, brown bread, I dont have much carbs. Is this alright?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I have read about all sorts of things for egg quality but I think your diet sounds fine. My mum read pomegranate juice is good for fertility so I'm on a glass a day. I've also read mint tea and pineapples are good too. I think a general healthy diet is the main thing but these extras cant hurt :thumbup:


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks so much for the reply. I have on the net for the past hour just searching up what can help follicle growth. Most websites/forums say hot water bottle (So I ran downstairs to get one ready and now Im sitting with a hot water bottle on my tummy - hehe) and milk (Which just finished this morning) and high protein food, so now Im going to have fish for lunch. I also read apparently if you lie on with legs on the wall for 20mins that helps. Im going to try that in the evening.

xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey Ducktales that's sounds awful, your hubby is right the baby is more important. 
Yearning yeah my nurse said have milk everyday as a drink and eat lots of protein like eggs and chicken and fish.


----------



## Ducktales

Minxy - poor DH !
I am glad you are getting more tests, but it is frustrating when no one seems to deal with individual cases
yearning - I was told eggs - an egg for an egg! Pineapple juice (not concentrated) and brazil nuts (7 a day) help with implantation. High protein and yes keeping your uterus warm but not too hot. Who knows if it works but I did all of those
Bundles - thank you praying I feel better tomorrow
it transpires it was the rice - a lot of people are unwell - very annoying but how do you tell the bride that we all have food poisoning! although I think the catering company should be told....


----------



## YearningHeart

bundles - Thanks! By the way what stage are you in now of IVF? Whens your egg collection
Docktales - Silly Caters! Thats bad. Yeah I think the catering company should be told so next time this doesn't happen. Iv been to a wedding once were one of the food smelt off! Everyone on the table smelt that particular food and all said, that it is off so the caters were told. They need to make sure the food is not cooked too early and kept well.

Just a quick question - When you ladies had Gonal F/Cetrotide did you feel bloated? I feel so bloated and so fat. Like in the morning today I felt hungry but at the same time bloaty tummy so I want to eat but at the same time I dont want to eat. I dont know if that makes sense. Did this happen to any of you?

Take care! xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Aww Ducktales, that would be a bit upsetting for the bride but you are right, the catering company should probably be told :wacko: Hope you soon feel better.

Minxy, I feel sorry for your DH but I really hope these tests give you some answers to help you move forward x

Yearning - on Gonal F I felt bloated around my ovaries, although this happened on both types of stimms. My ovaries felt huge and very uncomfortable and clothes felt tight. Over the course of 2 IVFs I gained about a stone and I've struggled to get it off. I'm not sure that my appetite changed much but my energy levels did so I struggled to cook proper meals and with DF working so hard we ended up eating more convenience food (ready meals etc). 

I did gentle exercise, walking dogs etc but not for as long or as fast as I normally do. I don't know that exercise is detrimental, more that I didn't feel up to it. I also found that if I did too much, headaches would set in that I couldn't get rid of by any other way than sleeping.

The most important thing is to go easy on yourself and avoid stress/over-doing things. The process is tough enough without added hassle xx


----------



## Ducktales

YH - yes gonal F made me very bloated, I put on 4lbs in my cycle but whilst on the gonal f was about 10lb heavier
I just drank loads of water which seems to flush it out


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie and Ducktales - Thank you soooo much for the tips! I need to drink more water, I dont drink much. I just had mu lunch. I had fish and vegetables hehe

I hope I can lose this weight after, I struggled at the beginning of my treatment with weight. My BMI was 32 and the doctor said I cant even be seen in the fertility clinic until I get to BMI 30. I had about 5 weeks and I did it!  My BMI was like 29. something. Its so hard to lose weight but the only thing that seems to help for me is low carb. Anyways thanks again. 

By the way, my bloaty feeling is in my tummy, its not a nice feeling. I dont feel any bloatyness (Dont think thats even a word) near my ovary area. Just my stomach and my body just feels fat. 

But yes your right, I shouldnt stress and just take it easy, its all for a good cause, A baby! 

Ohhh this is my 200th post. Some ladies have soo mnay posts over thousands! wow thats cool xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I have an appointment on fri to see how long I have to wait for egg transfer I had my egg collection last week. 
I felt bloated towards the end I was limping I felt so full:haha:
I was really worried about my weight also as when I went to the clinic my bmi was 29 and I put on some weight despite exercise daily and eating well. I think it's just all the meds but the clinic only weighed me at the beginning and nothing after that but all clinics may be different


----------



## YearningHeart

bundles - Thats same with me, the clinic weight me only in the beginning but they did it twice because first time was too high then after I lost it they weighed again. Now its no more weight checking! Thank god! because I have put some on. 

I didnt know it takes that long! I thought after egg collection you wait 3/4 days then embryo transfer. Best of Luck! Im praying we both see BMP!  
x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah it usually is 3-4 days till egg transfer but as my estradiol levels where so high the dr cancelled the fresh cycle


----------



## YearningHeart

Ohhhh right I see. I hope it goes well  
xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, Mummy, I hope you're OK, are you still having insomnia? It's going to get harder and harder with such a bump but hopefully the nights arent too hot and your renos are getting done. 
I haven't seem Melbram on here forever, I really hope the FET has worked out and she's just getting a baby room ready or something like that. 

I just got a call from the constable who's handling our case with that whacky crazy stalker x-renter of ours. They're going to plea bargain her with a peace bond and criminal conviction. I don't think she'll take it, she's after an criminal free background. At this point i still think we'll have to go to court in Sept but it was worth a try. I like our crown prosecutors, I think they're looking out for us and trying to go the path of least resistance. They don't know I'm going through IVF but if she were to accept this, it'd sure be a load off of everyone's shoulders! 

I hope you're all OK, especially duck, mummy and our IVF'ers. Back to work for me!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi everyone.
Well I have finally caught up on everyone.
I'm actually sat here writing it all down so I know what's happened with everyone.

PINKIE- I'm so so sorry to hear about your grandad. It would have been lovely if he could have made it a bit longer to make it to your wedding.
I wouldn't be able to do a reading but so glad your brother did the reading for you.
sorry hubby has gone away to work but like he says, it's for extra baby money and it will be worth it. You'll be so glad to see him hen he gets home and the wedding will be just around the corner. Where are you getting married? Hotel? Church?

YEARNING- glad this cycle is going well for you. It's always good when someone's 1st cycle goes well. Don't worry about your diet it sounds very healthy anyway. I just ate loads more milk and eggs and chicken, then just tried to keep up on my fruit and veg. We don't actually know if what we hear Is true, but if it makes us feel better its worth doing?
When's egg collection? 

BUNDLES- 14 eggs is great and so glad 10 fertilised.
Sorry you had a risk of OHSS. I very nearly had mine canceled but luckily didn't. That's why I had to change my last injection and was put on progesterone injections until 12 weeks.
Hopefully you find out some good news on Friday and you don't have to wait too long until you can have your FET.
How you feeling now? Bloating gone down? 

2HAVE4KIDS- it must be hard looking into donor eggs now. How do you feel about it? It's so much money and a hard decision to decide between the 2 clinics. The extra money for 1 but your gsunteed another go if it doesn't work, but with such high results with the other 1 it could be worth doing that 1.
How's the weight loss going now?
How much have you lost since surgery?
The court case is very close now. I hope the woman goes for what she's told but you can only wait and see really.

DUCKTALES- sounds as tho your baby is as stubborn as 1 of mine.
Do you want to find out the sex? Were you tempted?
Sorry you were so unwell after that wedding. What a shame. I'd be embarrassed to tell a Bride I was so unwell. Did you actually have poisoning?
Did you speak to anyone else to see if they were sick?
I wouldn't worry about work either. You really have to put your baby 1st. Even if you were taken in for a telling off, you can just say I'm pregnant, it's not like you choose to be sick.
Anymore thoughts on moving?

MINXY- glad your still doing your own research as it seems people you talk to/see just don't know anything about your case. Hopefully the more you find out the better it will make your next cycle.
It must be hard for any partner to know they need a donor sperm or eggs but if it gives you the result at the end it will be so worth it.

MELBRAM- how are you doing? Did you have your FET? 
Update us when you can.

And for me. It's been a busy few weeks.
Had a lot on with doing the house up, having SILs wedding, which went very well and was lovely. 
I have been getting 3-4 hours sleep a night and I'm struggling. Very emotional all the time and just generally can't function properly at work on that amount. I'm so exhausted but when I get into bed I don't sleep.
My legs and feet are so swollen and then I can't seem to settle them.
A day before the wedding I started to get this pain behind 1 eye. The further the days have gone on the harder it is to cope with. Had it for 8 days now and they don't know what it is. I was taken into hospital yesterday morning as my blood pressure had gone up a lot. It was 143/99 and I nearly had to stay in overnight unless it started to come down.
Luckily it did and I was allowed out around 4ish.
Both babies are doing great tho.
I had my 3rd rescan on the 4d scan last night (was also glad I was allowed out of hospital to attend) the scan went well apart from only being able to see 1 baby.
They are 2lbs 3 and 2lbs 2. Both had a major growth spurt as their legs are a lot longer than they were before.

I'm off work now until Monday to rest, meant to be working the weekend. I will then do Monday- Thursday and then I'm finished. It has come at the right time if my blood pressure is starting to go up and up now.
Need to rest.
Our house is getting there but still loads to do before babies arrive.
Ill upload a few pictures to show you the starting of the nursery and 4d scan x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

All the same baby. Not sure if I think it like like a girl or boy? Can't wait to find out. 11weeks max to go!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Turquoise ceiling and silver/grey at the bottom and started to paint the clouds on to separate the 2 colours.
We have got near enough everything now for the babies. It's just bringing it all together.
Cots get delivered in 2 weeks! Scary.
Need to go but carpet for the nursery 1st x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

This is 1 of my twinkies and my niece Eliza at the bottom. Can you see how a like they look in this picture. I saw her instantly x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

At the wedding last week. 
People still say I'm small but they are both folded up a lot. Constantly have legs up to the face x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The legs straight up to face.

That's it, I'll stop posting pictures now x


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - Hiii we missed u here! I cant believe how much your scan picture and your niece look alike! The nose,lips are exactly the same. Those scan pictures are so lovely, your going to be having some gorgeous babies! 

I like the colour you painted and the clouds. It must be exciting preparing a nursery, all them lovely colours. Im sure it must be hard work though - It will be all worth it in the end. I think when I make a nursery I would use neutral/unisex colours that way it can be used by any gender. Show us more pics when the nursery is more done. I love looking at nursery pics. I cant for when I start one. I love house deco.

As for me - I have a scan tomorrow and then egg collection on Monday unless something doesn't go to plan in tomorrows scan (I hope its fine - I want to move on to the next stage)

xx


----------



## YearningHeart

just a quick question for you all - After how many days was your embryo transfer after egg collection?

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wooo collection Monday!!!
I had a 5 day transfer on both cycles. They can see how good the eggs are on day 5 but then others say a day 3 would survive better inside.
There's pros and cons for both.

I can't wait to see what I'm having and what they look like.
Can't wait for the nursery to be finished too. Ill keep going in there and looking at it all when its done x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy those photos are great! Can't believe the detail. Sorry to hear you've had issues with blood pressure. Can you put your feet up the wall, does this help? Drink loads of water and enjoy your time at home. Glad you're off soon!

I've lost 55 since surgery. The cardinal rule for losing weight (from what I get from the people having success around me) is 2 parents for every child (2 proteins for every carb) and carbs should be in the form of veg not bread, pasta, rice or the such. Proteins heal your body and repair muscle tear from workouts, bread carbs turn to sugar and fat and cause a massive release of insulin making you hungrier in an hour or two. I don't crave bread very often now but I still have pizza now and then. It's nice to be gluten free, I feel much better. 
My cycles have changed too, I'm down to 27 days rather than 33 and sorry for TMI but bleeding for 7-8 days rather than just 3. I hope this impacts my IVF in Sept in a positive way but either way, we have the alternate path to success mapped out too. It will be a good year, I'm certain of it! I've heard that upping protein and lowering carbs is good for egg health, it's now or never!
Do you ladies have a long weekend Aug 30-Sept 2? We're off to do some hiking in Jasper National Park that weekend, it's my birthday too. Looking forward to it much! Everyone is saying autumn is in the air here, it's really chilly at night. I'm looking forward to the colours but not the cold!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I put my feet up but it doesn't stop the twitchiness of my feet and legs.
Just can't wait to fully finish work.

All the diet changes sounds good if its changed your cycles like that. It can only be a good thing. 
I just couldn't live without bread pasta and rice. We have it am the time but guess ill never be thin ha x

We just have bank holiday Monday but I have to work.
When's your birthday? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Sept 2. early in the morning, I made her labour ALLL night. I was always a problem child lol. I hope that doesn't happen to you or I (labouring all night) ha!


----------



## MinxyChick

YH - hope everything is going well. I had bloating towards the end with stims, I think it's the growing follies & eggs. 

mummy - ooo I love the pictures, the babies sound a good size, I'm sure I've heard of people having twins that are only 1lb. The nursery is coming along nicely.

I didn't put much weight on the first 2 ivfs doing short protocall but this a time doing long, I've put on nearly a stone after maintaining my weight for 10 years. It's really hard to shift. Even 3 months later my stomach is still out of proportion. Have just bought a fancy pedometer and started using my fitness pal phone app, will let you know if this works. I wouldn't mind the weight if Imwas pg, but to know we'll be cycling again it's annoying.

Afm - spending the week at my best mates in Cromer for the carnival. Enjoying the break but cant wait until I'm bringing my own family here. Monday is a bank holiday here, I'll be chilling out at home after a busy week. Hope everyone has a good BH x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was told that your ovaries are normally the size of walnuts but with all the follicles growing they get up to grapefruit size and bigger. That's why you bloat so much.

My in laws have gone to there caravan in east Runton to chill out after the stress of their daughters wedding. She did nothing x

I hope I wouldn't be in labour for too long but was will see when the time comes x


----------



## MinxyChick

Aww bless 'em. Hope they can have a good rest. Weddings seem to send everyone crazy. We're just off to the fireworks x


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi everyone, hope your all doing great

I went for my scan today (My 5th scan!) and everything seemed good. Good enough follicles and size so my egg collection will now be on Monday.  I cant believe it

I will be taking Gonal F and Cetrotide for the last time tomorrow and then at midnight the trigger. I hope all of this goes well.

Bundle - How are you, not heard from you? Whats the update, I hope you are well.
x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yearning that's really great news - so happy for you! Will look out for you to see how egg collection & blasting goes (blast growth to transfer, I call it blasting). Take care & rest up!


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - thanks. I am ready at the hospitial, the nurse said i will be called within 2 hours. I feel so nervous but at the same time want to get it over and done with.
Hope your doing well. Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh good luck!!! You'll be fine. Are you being knocked out? You don't feel anything and are down there for 20-50 mins.
Let us know how many you get xx


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - im going to get called within an hour now. They will call me and take me to theater and sedate me, i just cant wait til its over. Thanks. X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all
Loads have happened here glad everything is going well with everyone. 
I was admitted to hospital on tues was discharged today for ohss feeling much better and the bloating has gone down. 

How was EC yearning?


----------



## MinxyChick

Bundles - glad your feeling better. Take care x

YH - good luck for today's EC xx


----------



## YearningHeart

bundles - That was quite few days in hospital. Good to hear you are better now, take rest and I hope everything goes smooth and well for you. Have you had your embryo transfer? x

EC today was fine, I was so scared of the sedating but it was not too bad however after when I woke up, roughly an hour later I had a very sick feeling, it was so bad I kept thinking I would vomit but I wasnt vomiting (I was wishing I would just vomit so I feel better - Not that there was much in my stomach as I could not eat for hours before). That vomiting feeling was weird and lasted for most of the day, I forced my self to eat lunch and when I came home I just slept. Now I feel much better.

Today (after an hour or so) I have to use the cyclogest pessary just before going to bed and that has to be from the back side. haha 
Im dreading that.

Oh yeah the nurse said they took 17 eggs in today's EC  I just hope they are good eggs which fertilise, which I will find out tomorrow. 

Take care all. xxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yeah was in there for nearly a week and put on over 8 pounds in water weight over a week. Have been told will not have the egg transfer for a couple of months I have not been back to the clinic yet as my appointment was scheduled for fri and I was in hospital but I will call them tomorrow to book an appointment. 

17 eggs! Congratulations. Fingers crossed you get loads that fertilise. 
That sounds like a reaction to the sedative hope your feeling better, are you sore from the EC?


----------



## 2have4kids

Yearning I have fx for you that you get loads of big juicy healthy blasts from your 17 eggs and a pregnancy to boot.
Bundles, I'm sorry you had to go through all of that, lets hope it was all worth the effort & extra wait. Christmas bfp perhaps!
Hi to everyone else, I hope you're enjoying the last of August. 

Afm, I've luckily just signed new annual leases with our renters, they are really wonderful people and thankfully they all wanted to go on to a third year In the property. Sometimes new renters can cause new problems/upset the balance so I'm so pleased to have another drama-free rental year. 

Other than that, I'm just biding time till my surge (it's cd13) :coffee: I then wait 10 days to start the estrogen patch - leading into stims with the new cycle. The waiting is killing me. Hoping I surge around cd 16 rather than 18 as I always have before. Now that I've lost weight though, my cycle is only 27 days as opposed to 33. Lets get this show on the road already!\\:D/


----------



## YearningHeart

bundles - Awwwwwwwwwww :hugs:
8 days in hospital! Im sorry to hear about the delay in the process. I hope things go fast and smooth for you! take it easy.
Im feeling much better than yesterday. No im not feeling sore from the EC. I just had sickness feeling but yeah like you said that was probably due to the sedating or hunger. xxx

2have4kids - Thats nice! to have good renters and yes I agree with you some renters can be full of drama and nightmare, its hard to find good renters but you must be glad 
I know the wait can kill, I thought it was forever I am doing my treatments, just keep your self busy and by the time you know it your process will start! Keep strong. xxx

AFM - I just got called from the doctor and he said from the 17 eggs collected yesterday, 14 were fertilised! :happydance:


----------



## YearningHeart

By the way, what does 'AFM' stand for. I know everyone uses it and me too but I dont know what it stands for. I am assuming it would mean something like, my current state,at the moment - Because I can tell from everyoneelses messages.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey thanks yeah I am just going to rest up called the clinic and have appointment booked for 01st oct so I think your right 2have4kids I might have a Christmas BFP.[-o&lt;
Great news about the renters :happydance: what day are you on now? 
Yearning that's great news 14:happydance: when will ET be? Will they take them all to 5 day blasts? 
Afm stands for as for me


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks Yearning, and oh my, 14 fertilised? That's really incredible. You'll have a large household if even half of them are viable, here' I'm hoping for 1 or 2, well done lady!
Bundles, how are you feeling then, are you back to work or do you have some time off? I hope you're better.
It's CD14 today, I forgot to poas yesterday so today's the day.

We just got a call from the police lady, they're offering our little stalker/harasser x-tenant a plea bargain of guilty to the charges with a 1 year peace bond NO criminal conviction. Boo. I told the constable I'm not happy about that as it invites her to do the same to others without consequences. I hope she's stupid enough to decline the deal and bring it to trail, even though it'd be stress for me it's long term safety for my family. I think her lawyer will advise her to take the deal after he heard the evidence at the discovery hearing. She's pretty pig-headed tho so who knows. As long as she has a record she can't hurt anyone else and won't come after us ever again.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow 17 eggs that's great!!! Hope you get loads that fertilise.
It's weird being sedated. I woke up after my 1st round shivering and crying but I was fine.
The 2nd time just a little uncomfortable and was given pain relief straight away. 

Bundles sorry you got OHSS. Hope it wasn't too painful.
Glad your home and not too bloated now.

I also went into hospital on weds.
I made a doctor appt on weds morning for blurred vision and stabbing pain behind 1 eye, was told I had very high blood pressure and was told to go straight to hospital.
I nearly had to stay in but they let me home if I rested.
Had to go Back in Friday and Sunday. 
Then tomorrow and Friday.
The blood pressure has gone right down but still got stabbing pain behind my eye.
They suggested I see an optician to rule that out and she said I can try glasses to see if that helps with the eye pain. 
I went into work for the 1st time today and couldn't cope so had to go home.
I called my boss and said I think it's best that I call it a day rather than wait until Thursday.

Got hospital tomorrow then ill go for a chat with my boss and then that's it. I can relax, keep my blood pressure down and let these babies cook for as long as possible x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow 14 fertilised. Sorry I didn't read on.
That's great.

Oh 2have 4- that's a bit annoying what they are suggesting.
You'll have to keep us informed of how it goes.
Hopefully she doesn't agree and like you say, it goes to trail and you keep as calm as possible about it all and it soon be over x
I'm confused with what your doing now tho? X


----------



## Ducktales

Bundles - sorry to hear about your ohss- something you could have done without I'm sure
Yh- 14- wow that is a lot, everything crossed for you
2have4- so near to getting it all going - everything crossed for you too
Mummy- I'm sorry you haven't been well- yes I think leaving early and resting is the best idea. When do they anticipate you will have the twins - is it a lot earlier than one baby?
Pinkie- how are you doing?
Did I miss anyone out- apologies if so

I am good, but really tired, I am suffering terribly with sinusitus still- the antibiotics didn't clear it and I am fighting for breath a lot of the time so doctor has given me an inhaler to ease my lungs but it means I am sleeping badly so and tired all day and my legs ache- I feel like I expected to feel in 3rd tri!! I thought there was a glowing phase- not sure when mine will hit! Lol
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't seen my "glowing" phase yet!!! 
Hopefully we will both feel better soon and can enjoy the rest of our pregnancies.

I'm not allowed to go past the 5th nov but I think they'll arrive end of October but all depends on my blood pressure, they are worried ill have pre E early on. My mum had it realised bad with me so I need to really rest up x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey mummyW and ducktales so sorry your both feeling poorly:hugs:
2have4kids I was off for a week will go back to work tomorrow but will work from home this week can't face the drive takes an hour to get to the office.
Ah great so u start your patch today and then go onto to down regging after 2 weeks is that right?


----------



## YearningHeart

bundles - Hopefully a BFP is a Christmas present for you. 

mummy - Yeah I was given pain reliefs too, I had cramps soon as I woke up. Sorry to hear about the stabbing pain behind the eye, it is horrible. Sometimes I notice I get it when I have less sleep or too much in front of the screen. I hope it goes away and never comes back.

Ducktales - Awwwwwwwww I hope you get better and be full of energy. x

AFM - My embryo transfer will be either on Thursday or Saturday.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh my, Mummy and Ducktales, you two really don't sound good. Mummy a visit to an ophthalmologist sounds vital. I'm glad you're off now and only need to worry about your two little beans. Ducktales, I couldn't imagine the sinitis without some harsh stuff (I like a squirt of decongestant before I go to bed. I have another sinus infection right now, I'm SOO annoyed. Sneeze & blow all day, stuffy & can't breath all night. At least now I can take something, but I really feel for you.

Yearning, how many are you able to have transferred over? I look forward to your post & hope everything goes well. 

Well, that little stalker lady took the guilty plea and she will be sworn to no contact on Sept 10th. If she does anything to break bond she shouldn't she'll be slapped with another charge. Well, I'm just glad it's done even if I didn't quite get a long term solution. Thanks for your support/listening, infertility & this court stuff isn't something I like to talk about with friends/colleagues, the whole thing was really negative & people just don't understand.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How many you allowed to transfer FH- I can't remember your age.

2H4- so glad it's over for you and you can hopefully move on now.
We are here to listen (read).

I have hospital check up today. More bloods, blood pressure, listen to babies etc so hope BP is still down x


----------



## YearningHeart

I think Im allowed one embroy transfer. My age is less than 30. How did you ladies feel after the EC?
Im slightly worried because I have very bad bloaty tummy (I look pregnant). cramps/mild pain on the ovaries area and tummy area. Lightheaded and sometimes dizzy and pressure on my chest. Im calling the nurse now but the phone line is busy. I really hope its not OHSS though my symptoms seems like OHSS :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Ducktales

Yh- I think you should call
I felt bloated, crampy like period pains and tired but nothing else
Make sure you drink loads of water see if you can flush it out
Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks ducktales - I think I didnt drink enough water, like yesterday I think I had like 4 glasses today I am drinking more. I spoke to the nurse and its not to worry about. I might be going in tomorrow for ET. I just hope I can quickly pass all these stages and get to the end of having a baby in my arms. Well I think we all wish that! x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Oh dear I hope it passes. Yeah drink loads and have lots of protein. When do you find out if your going in tomorrow


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I felt very crampy and sore which is normal seeing as what your insides have been through after collection. 
But I'd ring to put your mind at ease.

I got glasses today and hoping it stops the eye pain soon x

You need to be drinking a serious amount of water. You just have to force it down because you won't be thirsty x


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks for the tips, how many glasses of water did you take during your time. Today I think I had roughly 7/8 glasses of water. Im going to find out tomorrow if my ET is tomorrow but if its not then I am thinking of making a trip to the hospital/doctors - Im kind of worried now. My stomach has seriously expanded so much and its so hard like a rock especially just above the belly button. Today I was hungry so I had little food, like literally few bites and could take in no more, it felt as though my stomach is going to bust and my breathing became more of a struggle. So I am going to sleep feeling hungry but extremely stuffed bloated hard belly. :-(


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi yearning it sounds like ohss check you weight today and your abdominal girth and check them again tomorrow to see if you are gaining weight. I was gaining 1 kilo a day in weight and girth was increasing 1 cm a day. I really hope you don't have it:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I really hope you haven't got it too.
As that would be another Set back for transfer but you just need to be healthy for the eggs to go back.
I didn't do glasses. I got 2 or 3 1litre old juice bottles and kept them filled up with water in the fridge and just Kept adding juice so that way you can monitor the litres as your meant to have between 2-3 a day x


----------



## Ducktales

Fingers crossed its not ohss
I did 3 litres a day
Not sure about glasses but depending on size I would probably say that was more than 7/8 glasses
Good luck 
X


----------



## YearningHeart

Hello ladies. I will weigh myself to check of I am putting on weight. I still feel very bloaty today and same symtops. I had ET today and told them my symtops. They said its fine, they did scan and then did the ET. Im hoping everythings well. I hate the way I am feeling anyhow I am over the moon to finally have the ET. I got so emotional, I have waited for this day for a very long time. They have me inkections (Great! Just when I thought it was end of injections!) the injections will stop OHSS happenimg and reduce the symtops. I will be taking folic acid from today.

The doctor said the embryo is of v.good quality and he placed it in the perfect place. Im feeling weak and tired, I just want my tummy back. X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

:happydance: I am so happy for you yearning :hugs: you will be our next BFP. I bet it was very emotional 

If they did the scan before the ET they would have seen if you were collecting fluid in your belly so I am sure it will be ok. Just still check your weight, tummy girth and how much you are peeing. 
When is your test date? Are you taking the whole two weeks off?


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow Yearning, that sounds great! Keep that little bean hydrated from here on in. Congratulations and wishing you a speedy bfp confirmation.


----------



## Ducktales

Glad ET is done
Fingers crossed for you
Are you testing early or holding out?
The next couple of weeks will be an emotional rollercoaster - feel free to vent - I had so many highs and lows during the hardest 2ww
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yay glad egg transfer went fine. They wouldn't have done it if they thought there was any chance of you already having OHSS.
I also had to do the progesterone injections to stop me getting OHSS which I had to do into my back muscle for the whole 12 weeks.
Have they said if this is what you'll have to do?
It's not nice but it makes sure you get the correct amount of progesterone into your body to help the egg stay.

Are you having your 2ww off?
I would say you really need it x


----------



## YearningHeart

Thank you ladies so much for all your support and advice you guys have always given. 
Yeah I start on the injections today, DH is coming home soon so he will do the injection (the nurse said to do it on the thigh or tummy). The nurse said the bloating feeling will slowly go especially with the injections. I cant wait for it for the bloatness to go. 

My blood test is on Thursday 12th Sept, exactly 2 weeks. I dont intend to check before hand so I will be just waiting for that day.

And nope I did not take 2 weeks off - I took 3 weeks off!  because my work place will give me stress even if they do not mean too. (I am a teacher)

Bundles - I have weighed myself and looks like I have lost 1 kg! haha I feel I have put on weight but I have lost little. (Maybe because my intake of food is very very less)
I am peeing fine.  x


----------



## YearningHeart

I am off away to familys house today and will stay there for 2 weeks, Im going to enjoy the pampering I will get


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Aww that's great news yeah it should go down after a while. 
3weeks off that great, have fun with your family and rest up


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So glad your off for 3 weeks. You really do need to rest and put your feet up and let that egg do its thing. Remember loads and loads of water.
Where is your friends place?
Hope you have a great time xx

How's everyone?

I have a scan and consultant today.

I think they have had a growth spirt as I'm getting wider and a lot more uncomfortable x


----------



## MinxyChick

YH - Glad to hear everything is going well. Enjoy your time off work & away as much as you can. It's all sounding good. Did you get any embies for the freezer? xx

Mummy - Good luck with the appointment. Sorry to hear your uncomfortable but sounds a good sign from the babies point of view. So exciting.

How's everyone else?

AFM: DH's karotyping, chromosome tests can back and all ok. Think DH was disappointed as it would meant straight to donor no questions asked. Got an appointment with consultant next Wednesday (can't see he'll have anything new to say but opportunity to ask questions), and following week Andrologist. 
The whole IMSI Vs Donor has been doing my head in, had a chat with DH about it at the weekend and we're 80 -90 % sure we'll do donor. IVF1-2 was easy, I thought 3 would work and now I'm not sure I could cope with not getting to blast on the 4th attempt again, I think 3 cycles all the same is enough for me. Just need the Dr to man up and stop sitting on the fence. World seems to have gone crazy in being nice to people, need a bit of honesty even if it hurts - easier in the long run.
Going to Brighton for the weekend with the girls, can't wait. We booked this after our fail in June as soemthing nice for me to look forward to.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's annoying about hubby. You want to know if its not happening that there Is a problem.
It hate to have unexplained infertility, Its just easier go have something wrong with you.

If hubby is ok with it just go for donor, it would stop the heart ache for you if it didn't work again. Tough on him tho but I bet when your pregnant and he's seeing that baby grow and born or twins, he won't even think about it x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yearning I'm glad you're in the homestretch and pupo, can't wait to hear from you with a bfp! Enjoy your pampering. 
Mummy, sorry to hear you're more uncomfortable, it'll fly by now!
Minxy, I was just going to say what mummy said, your DH might be dragging his heels for a donor cycle however when he gets his sprog(s) in his arms he'll, like you, will forget about all of the steps it took to deliver your gift. In fact, he'll be so busy preparing bottles and wiping bums, he'll be glad for the simple things like sitting down and watching the tube.
We have to do what we have to do, I'm not looking forward to donor eggs especially since it'll wipe out my finances but I'm willing to do whatever it takes. Just sorry to hear for you, that he's dragging his heels rather than being excited for a solution.
We just got back from Jasper National Park where we did some great hiking & rocky mountain touring. It was my birthday yesterday and we had a lovely dinner in Canmore at my favourite restaurant on the way home. Yes, I'm 38 now with no children in my arms. I'm not happy about that but I have a foul proof plan for this year to get my sprogs. I just hope that the donor eggs give us more options than just the chance of 1 successful pregnancy in 6 eggs (which is the current Canadian average using donor eggs). That's pretty dismal and I'm set on twins. If we have to fly to the States to do a fresh cycle (with more chance of having really nice frosties for future kids), it'll take a while to put the donor lady through IVF and that might mean I don't have a baby in my arms until after I'm 39, that's too much time. I know that would be the smartest thing to do, after all this waiting it just seems so wrong to wait longer.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Happy birthday for yesterday!!!!!
Glad you had a nice time away.
It would be great if you had twins and you don't have to go through it again.
When do you realistically think you could start with donor eggs? X


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday!!!!!
> Glad you had a nice time away.
> It would be great if you had twins and you don't have to go through it again.
> When do you realistically think you could start with donor eggs? X

If we do frozen, they said we'd have them within 2 months. I've just looked up a fresh cycle in the US with a donor and they said it'd be 28,000 + $5000 for the meds. Then we'd probably wind up with ~15 fertilised frosties. I really hope IVF works out or we'll have to sell our rental property to afford all of that. Fresh is the way to go if we want more than 1-2 kids (which I do).

I was wondering if we just paid someone in Canada and had them go through a cycle, getting rid of the middleman I bet it'd be alot less expensive. But how does one just go out and recruit for donors? This is really frustrating. Why is Canada such a caveman when it comes to infertility? Oh yea I forgot, we have caveman religious conservatives as politicians. Harper should be shot & pissed on. Rant over, sorry for the negativity today.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Don't worry. It's fine.
That is an awful not of money.
So if the person donating the eggs get 15 for example.
They can freeze some and you still own them so the children had the sand donor?

I'm not sure how you'd go away finding a donor privately but I know places normally try and match what the person looks like with you, so you didn't get a black haired child if you were blonde for example.

We went out for our 4th anniversary meal and I didn't last long as I felt so uncomfortable and couldn't sit up straight as babies have moved and is awkward.
I tell you what cooking twins Is bloody hard work and think the pains have only just started.
Don't get me wrong I love being pregnant but its hard on your body x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, I feel for you mummy. Two of my gf's who've had kids have serious bladder issues now. One wears a support that keeps it up in the correct position. It's like a hammock of sorts and the other gift had twins and had surgery to help her out. I know my mom in her senior years now has leaking issues too. The babies push your urinary mechanical bits down and they never quite get back to where they should be. I'm sure it doesn't happen to everyone but I'm fully expecting to have issues too.


----------



## Melbram

Hello Ladies sorry I havent been on here for ages. Although the forum is a great source of support and to get information sometimes I feel it makes me focus too much on IVF. For my frozen cycle I wanted to try and be more relaxed and just take things as they came and not thinking about it every moment of the day. 

I have 4 frosties and on Wednesday was told that my day 3 frosties were all at least 24 hours behind so they were thawing them all a day earlier to give them time to catch up. They all made it through the thaw however made no progress over night so my ET today was cancelled. That was our last NHS attempt. Going private is out of the question for us as we couldnt raise the funds and I really dont know whether I could put myself through it again given I had such a bad time with OHSS. 

Im waiting for an appointment with head embryologist in the hope we might gain some insight as to why my embies are not good quality. I get lots of eggs - 19 both times - but embryo quality is hopeless really. I havent got a clue what sort of tests would make a difference

The prospect of adopting possibly being the best way forward is very daunting. 

YH: congrats on your ET!!! when is test date?
mummy: sorry to hear you have been uncomfortable recently when is your due date?
2have4: best of luck with donor eggs. The cost is unreal. everything crossed for you
Minxy: I hope DH makes a decision soon so you can get moving. I appreciate it is hard for him my OH would be the same in that situation it takes him ages to get his head around things which I find frustrating as I feel Im the one being strong for us both

HI to everyone else that I have missed out. Hope you are all well.


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Melbram,

I'm absolutely gutted for you to hear what has happened, to go through OHSS, waiting & waiting for FET and then not to get to ET, just awful. I know what its like to not get to blast but at least I know that within 5 days, I can't imagine how awful it must be to have that strung out. Big hugs, so disappointing for you both.

Remind me about your & DH ages, sperm quality and fert rate, progress etc (or DM me) - because I've been investigating poor embryo quality for the last 12 months & I've read up on so much stuff & may think of something you could ask your embryologist. I think speaking to the embryologist is an excellent idea, I've spoken to 3 Dr and the head embryologist at our clinic and the embryologist was the most useful. The Drs see the patient during treatment and make a drug plan but the embryologist is dealing with things at the key stage.

It's a shame you can't have a 3rd NHS cycle or can't afford to carry on treatment, but I think adoption could be a wonderful alternative. It is certainly something I have considered but mainly due to the timescales I would rather pursue donor (DH prefers donor for other reasons), but its our fallback and if we want more children I'd perhaps do it also. I think once you've had chance to grieve for your own DNA children adoption could be a wonderful thing. I always think people like us in strong relationships would make wonderful parents to these children who've had an awful start to life. Its so tough closing the door on treatment. 

I understand why you've stayed away, I only use this thread but I also use twitter alot as there are thousands of ladies in our boat on there and I have little breaks from it as I find it very hard when I see so many get BFNs, I get very disillusioned with it all (IVF) and hearing about the awfulness of IF is tiring.

2have4 - I need to read through you posts again to take it all in but it seems very unfair in canada and eggs seem so expensive. I really hope it works for you this time.

AFM: I need to get on, am off to Brighton today for a weekend with the girls. We booked this after our fail in June as my 'something nice to look forward' thing. Can't wait! Need to coffee up for the drive, i think its 4 hours on a good run.


Hate INFERTILITY so much!!!! xxx


----------



## Melbram

Thanks for your response Minxy x I'm 26, oh 31 I have irregular periods but main issue was make infertility oh low on all counts x last SA was about 2 years ago I think count was abou 6mill x I produce lots of eggs and appx half fertilise and then they are slow growers x any info u have would b much appreciated x 

In the meantime have a fab break away x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi melbram sorry to hear about your last fet. 
Do you think you can appeal? For another cycle?


----------



## Melbram

Hi bundles I wasn't going to based on other people's experiences but iv been told criteria may have changed so will definitely look into it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi melbrem.

Good to see you back but not with that news! I'm so sorry. I just can't understand why at your age that could keep happening.
My hubby had lower than your hubby at the beginning his was less than 1 million but with Icsi it works.
I really am feeling for you. Life is very unfair for couples that are desperate for children.
Do appeal and see if you can do it 1 more time?
If not, can you ask both families for help? 

I've had my 1st official week off but still just feels like a holiday at the mo.
I've been reading up about when most twin mums go into labour and I think the average is 34 weeks so that's 6 weeks time. We have so much to do.
I was taken into hospital again on Tuesday and had another check up today.
Got to go back on Tuesday too.
Then hopefully if its stayed ok I might be allowed to just be checked once a week which would be lovely x

How's everyone else?
Any news? X


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, thank god its the weekend
Melbram - I am sorry to hear about your FET and what you have had to go through - big hugs to you
Minxy - enjoy Brighton, hopefully the weather stays nice, it is lovely to get away and take your mind off things
2have4 - I cannot get over those costs - is there the option for you to travel elsewhere to do it? And happy belated birthday x
YH - how are you doing, when is the OTD ?
Bundles - how are you?
Mummy - sorry you got taken into hospital again, I can't imagine how much harder it is baking twins but you are on the homestretch now

AFM, nothing much to report, we reached viability day, 24 weeks yesterday which I am very grateful for.
Been feeling much better, tired in the evenings but apart from that not much.
Full update on my journal, has been a bit of a crazy week with being offered a great job but having to massively compromise on maternity leave and getting my head round a lot.
stress
xxx
Mummy


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm surprised they offered you a new job being that far pregnant. What is it?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I forgot to say minxychick have a well deserved break in Brighton with the girls x


----------



## Melbram

Mummy: sorry to hear you have been in hospital - hopefully not much longer and your lil twinnies will be here. I will maybe look at appealing based on the fact embryo quality may have been compromised due to OHSS and I couldnt have fresh transfer. To be honest IVF isnt something I want to go through again at the moment. I think my body needs a break from both the physical and mental effects. I think if maybe in a year or so it hasnt worked naturally I will consider doing round 3 but maybe at a different clinic with different stimms or proceed with the adoption route. In the meantime I am having a break from it all as much as possible, I am getting into fitness (just been for my first run - I am exhausted!) and looking at booking a holiday for next year so we have something to take our minds off things and something good to look forward to. 

Ducktales: great news on reaching viability day :) and to be offered a new job


----------



## Ducktales

its not in the police and they didn't know I was pregnant when he called me to meet up, but now he knows is happy to wait for a bit - its for a bank and I would start in May or June
x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's so weird that the same rules don't apply to every hospital.
I was allowed 3 cycles when I hear others are only allowed 1 or 2.
I think it should be same rules, not just depending where you live.

If you feel a break would do you good, then its a great idea.
Do anything to take your mind off it as much as you can.
Your still young and have time and I really hope they let you try once more x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh right duck tales. Do you think you'll be ready to go back go work that early after baby is born?
What would the hours be x


----------



## Ducktales

I was only allowed 1 fresh and 1 fet cycle on the nhs
3 days in the office 9-5, 2 days homeworking
full update on my journal as it is very long and complex !
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And we were at the same hospital. It just doesn't seem right does it.
It was the hospitals fault I miscarried on my 1st cycle so I would have been so angry to not be allowed another go, especially when I didn't get any to freeze on either cycle.

Hubby has done loads in the nursery today.
Cots are made and blind and curtains are up.
Big cupboard is made into a wardrobe.
I have washed loads of clothes. 
Hubby is just building the dresser/ change table.
I can't wait to start finding things a home x


----------



## Ducktales

Sounds exciting, can we see pics when you have done?
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes course. Ill take some tomorrow when it's a bit tidier. Looks small with all the stuff in there now but we still want a spare room whilst they are young. They are right beside our room too x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Getting there.
Started to find homes for things tonight but have some serious amount of stuff to wash x


----------



## 2have4kids

Lovely mummy! 
I've been scarce -sorry. Just trying to take the mind off before IVF comes (start the new cycle tomorrow or the next day with injections shortly afterward).
Melbram I'm so sorry to hear about your bad news. Would you consider trying egg or sperm sharing/donor? 
How's it going everybody else? I love reading your posts and I'm always thinking/wishing the best for this bunch of ladies. Who'd have known that this would turn into a nearly 200 page long thread :dohh: 
And the waiting continues...


----------



## Ducktales

Mummy it looks great- how exciting, it makes it all so real!
2have4 good luck on starting, everything crossed for you
I have the midwife this morning just for a check up but saw the consultant on Friday so not a lot to check up but need my mat b form and have a few questions to ask so am going anyway
X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have 4 I know when I 1st started this thread you haven't a clue what's going to happen and it seems we all have stayed. It's lovely to see everyone start and progress, but not so to hear all the bad stuff too. We are here to support and I feel like I know everyone a fair bit. 
Hopefully this Is your round and they have upped your meds as much as they can to help you get as many eggs as possible.
Keep us updated when your up to it.

Duck takes hope the midwife goes ok. The consultant I'm meant to have, I've seen once right at the beginning and seen another bloke another 2 times and he is crap!!!! He doesn't talk or ask me what I consider important at this point.
No one has mentioned a mat b form either.
Even if I've finished work do I still need to give my boss 1?
I haven't seen my midwife for months either. I'm meant to see her at my scan and consultant apps but she's never on shift in the same hospital.
I want to know if the babies haven't turned when will I be arranged a c section date or if I start off and they aren't in position will I be rushed in for an emergency section.
We are going to a class at the weekend and hopefully we can stop and chat to my midwife after. It's about birth journey, breast feeding twins, managing with 2 etc and how you the theatre and twin suite x


----------



## Melbram

Mummy: its all coming together nicely :happydance:

2have4kids: Yey for starting your meds again soon :thumbup: All the very best for this cycle x Im not sure about egg sharing because although I get a lot of eggs only around half fertilise and none so far have ever been any good. If it didnt work I would always wonder if the other lady had my good egg. Using donor eggs I am open to (such a hypocrite not wanting to share my own!) I really dont know how OH would cope with donor sperm but we have to be open to all options 

Ducktales: GL with midwife.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you.

It's not being a hypocrite. You just want this to work so much and any little thought like that could make you feel worse if you egg shared.
I'd consider it if I was to do it again but it needs serious thinking as I don't get a lot of good eggs either. Only had the 2 that were great this time.

I honestly don't want to go through it again tho but always wanted a large family x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

The nursery looks lovely mummyW.
Goodluck with midwife appointment Ducktales.
I understand what you mean melbram I don't think it makes you a hypocrite
2have4kids goodluck with starting this will be your cycle:thumbup:

Afm just waiting for our appointment on the 01 oct to see when fet will be done. Was actually thinking since my fresh cycle was cancelled I think they might see this as a second cycle which if they do they might allow two eggs back. What do you guys think?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bundles I'm not sure about that. You'd have to ask but I really hope they let you have 2. It's for better chances of having a baby x

I'm writing my name list out as want hubby to do his because we are going to struggle other wise x
I just haven't any boys names I like x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, Melbram, I agree with Mummy. We all have our own 'hangups' about the different procedures going forward. For me it's that I get a tall egg donor. There's nothing wrong with having certain ideas, and sometimes we can push past them too. I was always very opposed to adoption but I was looking up Jillian Michaels to get some motivation for these last 15 lbs and she has a lovely mixed family that includes an adopted little girl. I could totally do that, it costs double($40,000) what egg donation is though so we'll likely stick to that route but you know what I mean, glad I have the right to change my mind as I grow wiser because I know my pickiness with the donor eggs doesn't even make me feel good.


----------



## Melbram

Bundles: they shouldnt see this as a second cycle - its only classes as a completely new cycle if you dont reach egg collection. I see no reason why you shouldnt be allowed 2 put back in though x 

2have4kids: it cost $40,000 to adopt? that is madness!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

In the uk if your under 35 you are only allowed 1 egg put back on your 1st cycle to reduce the chances of multiples as it puts more strain on hospitals etc as you are more likely to need more help carries 2 or more.

40,000 to adopt that's crazy!
There are loads of children in care and a lot of people won't be able to afford that!!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Aw ok thanks guys I guess it was wishful thinking:blush:
I think I am the opposite I have loads of boys names that I like and no girls


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Really?
What boys name you got ha x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I can't sleep and got to be up early for my 2nd diabetes test.
I get very frustrated when I'm so tired and can't sleep x


----------



## YearningHeart

Hello ladies, how are you all? Iv been away for few days trying to keep myself busy and not think about the horrible beta test. I am in my 2 weeks wait. Its too much to read back so do update me with whats happening with you lovely ladies!!

I have my blood/beta test on Thursday. I wanted to ask you ladies something quickly - Did you get spotting during your 2WW? if so what day?

I look forward to reading your updates. Take care, hope you guys are doing well. xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Well I kind of like the old fashioned names 
So noah, Christian, Aaron, Ethan, 

Hey yearning how have you been, how was it at your families house, are you back home? You have done so well not to test early


----------



## YearningHeart

bundles - Heyyy how you doing? Any updates from you? Im too scared to test early because I can stress very easily. Im not home yet, I will be going home after my blood test on Thursday.

AFM - I had the shock of my life. I had brown spotting in the afternoon followed by light pink spotting, after few hours I had very bad cramps, it was like killer period pain I had to take pain killers for it. The spotting turned into blood. I was bleeding!!! :nope:
It is very light red and its a little with the very bad cramps. When I saw it I felt like bursting into tears but held it in until I told DH then my tears just came. Im so worried now, I just spoke to the nurse (I called them because I was scared and in pain) and she said it is either implantation or AF is coming! My beta test is on Thursday. I hope its not AF. I feel so miserable now and it feels like its the end :cry:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey 
I had spotting with both cycles. More with this 1 and very red blood. It lasted 3 days and also had very bad shooting pains up my mini which I get when I'm due on.
You can't panic about it too much, there is nothing you can do, other than see it out I'm afraid. Just keep calm as you can and hope for the best but I know its upsetting.
Fingers crossed its implantation for you!

I went in today for my glucose diabetes test and then my blood pressure check up.
It was very high again and have admitted me. 
I've never stayed in hospital before.
I'm so tired tho because only got 3/4 hours sleep last night!
But I'll be woke up every 4 hours to be checked. Could be worse, it could be every hour.
My eye pain is still going and they were going to put me on BP meds but don't think they are now x


----------



## Melbram

Aw mummy thinking of you in hospital! Bless you x

YH hope the spotting subsides I don't think it's anything out of the ordinary for some but I appreciate it's all so nerve wracking x


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - Awwwww sorry to hear that!:hugs:
I hate staying in hospitial but at least they always checking so thats good. I hope all goes well for you and I hope your eye pain goes. Poor you, you have complain about the eye pain for a while. It must be a bugger, hope it goes away quickly and never returns. Did the doctor say what is causing the eye pain? Let us know how it goes.

Ducktales - Thanks and I think your right. I think I over reacted yesterday :dohh: because the bleeding wasnt really much, it was there only when wiped however it was weird because in the evening til this morning I kept getting clots, very small clots when in the loo. I hope thats nothing to worry about. Anyhow I do feel much better than yesterday and I feel dumb for reacting yesterday. Im taking it easy today and trying to pass time today and first thing tomorrow Im going to the blood clinic.

xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Oh no so sorry to hear your in hospital mummyW it's not nice, when do they think you can go home. 

Ah yearning glad you are feeling better roll on tomorrow.


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks bundles! I keep looking at the clock, Iv never been this eager to get to bed to sleep. haha
My bleeding started again, not like AF but Im not stressing I just keep praying I get good news tomorrow. I hope it doesn't rain in the morning because I am going to have to do some walking.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Tomorrow is the day?
Wow ill be thinking of you!!!
Fingers crossed for good luck xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - Thanks and yeah its tomorrow, I go early morning for the blood test and then have to call around 3:00pm for the results. Im not stressing but I dont have a good feeling about tomorrow, my mind is preparing for bad news. I hope I am shocked in a good way.


----------



## Ducktales

Good luck yh I will be thinking of you today
Mummy I'm sorry you are in hospital hope it wasn't too bad overnight 
On way to work but hi to everyone else
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Last night wasn't too bad. 
Slept constantly in between being woke up.
On blood pressure tablets and strong pain killers which are working.

Thinking of you YH!!! Can't wait go here some news x


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - Ohh thats good. Its nice when those pain killers work!

I just got home from the blood test. 4 and half hours left before I get the result. Omg I am so scared and I am so nervous. I have never been this nervous in my life. Im feeling normal. Please pray for me guys, I really want a BFP, so so badly.


----------



## Melbram

YH: Thinking of you x FX for BFP! I dont know how you havent done your own test


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I would have had to test this morning before I went for the blood test.
They don't do bloods at my hospital. They just give you a test to do at home but I bought a digital 1 and its more accurate.

I've been moved wards and its so noisy!!
They think I have to stay in again. I really hope not when my BP is stable x


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, I just got my results - a BFN :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I guess I kind of expected it as my bleeding increased a lot this morning and I had blood clots. Im just so so gutted! :cry::cry::cry:

I wish you guys all the best!!! I hope you guys see a BFP and those who got a BFP, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Thank you soo much for your kind words and support it meant the world to me.

Love you all! xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh darlin I'm so sorry! It's heart breaking to hear!
I hope you don't have to wait 6 months to start again like I did.
It's a killer of a wait x


----------



## Melbram

Oh I'm sorry to hear that YH where do you go from here? 

Mummy: hope u don't have to stay in again bless u x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

By the looks of it I have to stay in.
Waiting for the consultant. Been waiting since 11 x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I am so sorry! Just want to give you a big hug.xxxx what are your next plans

Mummy that's a pain these consultants seem to run on there own time


----------



## MinxyChick

YH - gutted for you. I so thought the bleeding might implantation. Hope you can take some time out with OH and be kind to yourselves xx

Mummy - Hope they let you out of hospital soon. Nursery looks lovely, so exciting. Be nice to get home xx

Melbram - hmmm not sure what to say, they do say that the sperm takes over on day 3. I think if you do do it again it would be worth trying to find a clinic that does IMSI, that could make the difference. Don't like to mention it as I know you wanted IMSI this time. I couldn't egg share unless I was so so desperate, I'd just want all the chances for us and there's nothing wrong with that, every cycle is exhausting, we all need all the eggs we can get. Also, looking at sperm donor I don't want a shorty either! That's very important.
Having done 3 cycles, I think you're very wise to take a break, I really benefited from them between cycles. This is the toughest journey. xx

2have4 - how are you?

Bundles - its worth asking for 2 but I think the answer is likely to be no as they'll only let you have 2 after failed attempts.

AFM: Weekend to Brighton (I may have said Bournemouth b4), was lovely, had a good laugh with the girls.
Sadly back to reality, we had an appointment with the Dr yesterday. DH passes all chromosome & hormone tests. Nothing wrong. Even at 5% success rate the Dr is urging us to do have a go at IMSI. I put on a very brace face in appointments so I think he said this cos he thinks I'm made of steel.
We discussed it last night, DH would really like to do it. The whole thing hit me hard & all the pent up emotions came out, needless to say I spent most of the evening crying, woke up at 1am - crying. I felt so heavy. It made us both realise that I might not be able to handle another round (I think I knew that anyway). To me doing another round is like signing up for 2. I want to do this for DH but I'm not sure I can. Though he promises it would be the last - straight onto donor, I still don't think I can.
We've agreed that we will put off deciding until after the donor weekend (20th Oct), what we are going to do, that means we may not cycle until January. I hate that too but I admit it I'm not a robot, this is wearing me down so much. The build up, the cycle, the 2ww and that crashing disappointment. Can't believe it maybe 2014 before we do it again. DH is going to investigate donor a bit more. This IMSI 5% feels like a carrot being dangled....
The other thing is - if the inlaws weren't offering to pay for a cycle we'd be going straight to donor.


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4 - sorry I forgot to say the cost of adoption is disgraceful! Urghhh! Am so annoyed for you xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, I think waiting until after the donor weekend/more research is a very wise thing.

Yearning, I'm sending you big :HUGS: I'm so sorry it didn't work out. What are the next steps for you? Will they do more testing for you or will you look at alternatives? 

Mummy thank goodness for pain management. The one time I was in the hospital I felt so well taken care of an cozy in my reclining chair + IV. The doctor was cute and there was no wait, I hope your stay is short and sweet and things roll along a little more smoothly with your pregnancy after this.

Bundles I really hope for you that they allow you to put 2 back, let us know how it goes Oct 1!

Melbram, have you looked into adopting over there or would you try a donation of sperm or something like that? What do you think your next step might be?

Ducktales how are you doing? I hope everything is well with you and you're done with your stubborn sinitis!

On Tuesday that x-tenant of ours plead guilty to stalking & harassment charges, it looks like she might have a parol officer that she has to check in with and they keep tabs on where she lives. She has a no contact order they just forwarded to us yesterday. I'm so relieved it's over.
Do you ladies know Colin Mochrie from Who's Line Is It Anyway? Well he's coming at the end of Sept to an improv festival here in Calgary, just booked tix for OH & I, can't wait to laugh my face off ;-)


----------



## Melbram

Minxy: thanks for your feedback and yes the IMSI thing has peeved me off a bit seen as I was meant to be doing that but then they stopped providing that service :growlmad: I feel for you so much Im drained after 2 cycles and couldnt put my body through it again let alone deal with the mental side of it just yet. Im sure your a little like me and wish it was more of an egg than a sperm issue because us women are stronger and can deal with things easier. To go on to an egg donor wouldnt bother me a great deal but if it was a sperm donor we were looking at Im sure my OH would be just like yours. Glad you enjoyed your weekend away x 

2have4kids: great news about the tenant. I love a good bit of comedy also and will be looking to book some comedy night for me an OH soon. 

Our plan at the moment is to step back a bit and have a break. Im going to book a holiday for late next year to have something to look forward to. In the meantime I will put OH on Menevit (heard its good for his sperm) we are both throwing ourselves into getting fitter together and I want my tubes looked at to make sure everything ok there. I will pray we get a miracle natural BFP but if that doesnt happen by the time we come back off our hols we will look at one last go of IVF if we can somehow get the money together or look more at adoption. Scary to think if we end up looking at round 3 of IVF or adoption it will be 2015 before this gets going! feel like we are wishing away our time! It all takes over our lives so much I have had my life on hold for so long now working everything around IVF time for OH and I to sort of take a year off and enjoy ourselves :winkwink:


----------



## Ducktales

Big hugs yearning, I'm so sorry
I will do personals this weekend but just getting ready for work
Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Thank you so much ladies for your kind words! I feel fine today. I handled the news better than I expected again I think thats because I was expecting a BFN. :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

mummy - Yeah I hope I dont have to wait for too long but lets see. xx

Melbram - Im not really sure. Yesterday the nurse just gave the news and support and said they will make an appointment to discuss things further. I know what you mean! I feel as though this baby making is taking over my life and years are just passing. Its good your booking a holiday, just yesterday me and DH were discussing to go away for a week or two to fresh the mind and get away from everything and everyone (everyone and literally EVERYONE in my family have babies of all ages). You mentioned tubes. Do you have blocked tube? I have a blocked tube and I want to discuss it with the doctor when I next go in. Anyhow whatever you decided I wish you the best and I hope things work out easy for you. xx

Bundles - (Same as above) - I think they will put me on IVF again, Im entitled to 3 free IVF. 1 gone now. xx

Minxy - Yeah I thought it was implantation because it was brown then little pink however by next day the blood increased and by 3rd day it was a lot and clots. Thats when I thought this is over. DH took me out yesterday so it was nice but the annoying pessary was aching my rectrum :haha: It was seriously killing me! (I think its because I took the pessary through the back for like 3 days, I didnt want to use the front since I was bleeding) So since my backside was hurting a lot like I needed the loo we decided to bring the food home which was nice also.
It is nice when you can spend fun moments with people and then all of disappears when reality kicks in. :hugs:
Take your time and think it through. I have done only 1 round of IVF and that was straight onto IVF without clomid or other medications. Just this ONE round of IVF - I feel it has drained me physically and mentally and to go through another round is scary to go through the whole long process with billion trips to the clinic. I can not imagine how people who have done so many rounds cope. Its will power, Its a killer Im sure and a strain but keep strong and think of the outcome. Whatever you decide doing I wish you all the best and I hope things go easy for you. xx

2have4kids - I dont think they will do more tests but then again Im not sure. I think they will put me to IVF again. Im in 2 minds if I want to start straight away or wait for a little while. I hated the medication phase so much, sometimes I used to cry - I think it was the fact that I am having to go through this whilst others get BFP so easily. But thats the reality eh!
Good to hear about the stalking lady! Nope Iv not heard of Colin Mochrie. xx

AFM - No updates really. Im going to make a call to the Clinic right now after posting this and see when I can make an appointment. I just check through my draws and I to my shock I realised I have 30 ovulation strips. Im on my periods now so soon as I finish everyday i am going to take an ovulation check to see when I am ovulating and see if I can get a BFP naturally. I really wish wish I can, I dont want to go through IVF, then again I dont think anyone does! 
I have PCOS and I bleed like once in a blue moon unless I take BCP then bleeding comes after. So ovulation for me is a big fat confusion and to top it up my right tube is blocked so those little sperms have only one route. Im going to at for at least 2 months or so to see if I can conceive naturally (Would be a miracle because I have been trying nearly 6 years)at the same time I will make my visit to the clinic, its not like the medication would be straight away. 
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Ohhhhh my didnt realise how much I wrote.


----------



## YearningHeart

Just made the call to the clinic. They said they will write to me with an appointment date and that will be within 6 weeks. Ok so thats not too bad, Im going to focusing on getting fit, getting my BMI more down to nice and healthy and concentrate on this ovulation thing. I hope it works. xx


----------



## Melbram

YH glad ur feeling a bit better today and throwing yourself into other things x u normally have to have 3 periods before you can start again to let your body recover although I took abou 7 months off before starting again. I have never had my tubes checked because we have male factor it was like ivf was the way forward regardless but with ivf now out of the picture I want them checked to make sure natural is possible x


----------



## YearningHeart

Melbram - Yeah that would be good, to check yourself. Natural would be fantastic! Wow if I have to wait for 3 periods then I dont know when I will be able to start. This year I think I had like 4 periods and all of those were after finishing BCP (I had to BCP few times for treatments). Sometimes my periods come after months. Once I remember it came after like 7 months! How depressing.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Everyone I was allowed out this afternoon. 4 days was so enough in there! No sleep but on
Blood pressure tablets and strong pain killers.

Minxy, I know your finding it hard but you can't keep thinking it will never work. You need to try think positive as it can work.
I'd personally try again with my eggs and his sperm because Id want the best chance of my own natural children but if you honestly think you can't cope with doing another then that's up to you.

I had to wait 6 months in between cycles, nothing to do with periods but that's because its on the Nhs, that they think someone could be wanting their 1st go so you have to wait x

Hope everyone is ok.

I just need to rest as much as possible now and keep these babies cooking as long as possible x

Anyone got any thoughts of boys names? I hate near enough every name going x


----------



## Melbram

Glad your out mummy - keep them feet up and relax 

Over the last few years oh and I never had any boys names but lately iv started to warm to Theo and Harrison x our girl name is Jessica after my nan x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And 2have4 so glad she plead guilty! Hope that made you feel a lot better about the situation.

Ducktales have you decided about the new job? You defo taking it?

I have a twin class about birth- bringing up 2 to breast feeding so looking forward to that.


----------



## Ducktales

Mummy class sounds fun, hope it goes well, it will be nice to meet other twin mums to be
glad you are out of hospital
YH - sounds like you have a plan of action and things to focus on which helps get over the terrible disappointment
Minxy - what mummy said, it will work for you, and you definitely need to be as positive as possible (which I know if much easier said than done) 
2have4 - thank you, yes it looks like for now my sinusitis is gone, but it always sort of lingers in the background, waiting for me to get a cold or a nose irritation and flare up again!
Also good news about the tenant.

In terms of me taking the job I have been offered, I have said I want it, however, I have to wait for the guy to confirm if he can wait until May/ June for me. He won't know for sure until Dec or Jan, but either way I have a job to go back to so its all ok

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The class went well. Learnt a lot and saw where I'd be going, had to get up half way through as was sick and haven't been able to keep anything down since then.
Feeling so rough. Babies are kicking my stomach and my bladder and got so much acid.
Just going to slob on sofa all day and hope it passes soon x


----------



## Ducktales

I'm sorry you are sick, it's been quite a week
Glad what you went to was helpful though
Orange rennies are my favourite and I think they taste like refreshers!
Hope resting has helped you feel a bit better
Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sickness finally stopped last night and got some rest.
Took a sickness tablet straight away this morning so hopefully I won't be sick today x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Feeling a tad better now.
Haven't been sick today.
Had hospital to check BP.
Then got up see the diabetes midwife tomorrow
Then back Thursday for next BP check!
Feel like I'm never home!

Hows everyone else? X


----------



## Ducktales

Lol lots of check ups
I have my gestational diabetes test tomorrow
Not looking forward to functioning without breakfast....and being starving until midday
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone, mummy i hope youfeel better soon slthough i can only imagine this last tri is where it gets the toughest for you. Take it easy & stay ontop of those nausia pills! Ducktales that's great news about your job and best of luck with your test. How do you avoid nausia if you can't eat? I thought as long as you're keeping your blood sugar up this staves off the heaves? 

How's everyone else? I'm on my third day of stims, just waiting patiently till Thursday. They saw follies in there on the initisl u/s although she didn't count them. I'm just not to expectant, a little numb. Concentrating on having fun right now and getting a few chores done on the side. Take care everyone!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sickness is still here!
Met my diabetic midwife today
I have to check my blood sugar levels 4 times a day! 
Could really do without this.
Not being able to eat certain foods!

Really hope you don't get it duck tales.

This is by far the hardest part of my pregnancy so far.
The past 4 weeks have been horrible.
7 more weeks to go and I can't wait, I've honestly had enough.
Cooking 2 babies is so hard on your body x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids that's great that they saw some follicles will they tell you the count on thurs?

MummyW so sorry you are still feeling crappy. 4 times a day is a lot! why are you ot allowed certain foods?is it te sugar content? you have double the symptoms a single pregnancy would have it will be hard on your body. 7 weeks to go and you will have your babies in your arms.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oooh 2have4- that's great they saw follicles. Got fingers crossed tightly for you this time.

They say with the hormones of 2 babies my digestive system will be going very slow and can't break down the sugars.
Not allowed any sugar, fruit juices, white bread, certain cereals, etc etc so basically anything nice. It's going to be hard going! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy when i first started this diet I thought getting rid of bread, rice & carby/sugary treats would be hard too. You'll feel WAY more energized and have much less bloating on a diet without these things. I hope it helps you feel better anyway (and isn't too hard on the head). Head hunger / cravings are the worst! Pizza was the hardest for me to give up, I think it'll always be on my favourites list!


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - Thats fantastic!:thumbup: Wishing you all the best. Oh I noticed that with me too. When I eat bread/rice I tend to feel much more energy and crave less. x
mummy - Sorry to hear your health is not well. Hope you get better soon, All will be worth it.x

How is everyone else doing? Hope you guys are well. xx


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - Just out of interest, how many embryos were transferred in your IVF with twins? For my 1st round of IVF, I was allowed only 1 embryo transfer but I found out today that for the 2nd round I can have 2 embryo transfers.


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles, how are you holding up? if they don't count onThursday I'm not leaving the office. They'll have to rethink that one lol 
I've been feeling twinges today but nothing different than last time. Just making sure to get in lots of protein, water and manage my stress (I did a girls night out at a hockey game tonight-fun fun!)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

YH- I was only meant to be allowed to have 1 egg on my 1st cycle but as I only had 2 eggs and they weren't great, I was allowed to have them both put back. I miscarried 4 days before my scan so not sure if that was 1 or 2 babies.
My 2nd go I knew I'd be allowed to have 2 eggs put back so was praying I'd get a few more eggs and they'd be better quality. I had 13 eggs and 2 were excellent and the rest not great so that resulted in the twins.
It's not nice to go through your cycle not working or even miscarrying but hubby and I always felt it happened for a reason.
We always said because of the struggle to conceive, how extra special it would be to have 2 in 1 go and there was no way we could afford to pay for another round.
So I feel doing the 2nd round was meant to be. They knew how I reacted and upped my dose right and it went a lot smoother. Now I'm blessed with twins.

2have4- its different when your pregnant. They say with every meal they want you to have starchy food. Potatoes, rice, pasta, cereals etc but whole grain stuff. It's the sweet stuff that ill struggle cutting out. I'm going to try my best and it says if you have a treat &#55356;&#57200; write in the comments box that that's why your reading is higher so they know.

I've just woke up so I best go check my sugar levels before I eat breakfast x


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - Oh right I see. Yeah that is same with me. For the first go I was allowed only 1 embryo transfer but for my second go I can have 2. Hopefully I do have good equilt eggs so I can have 2 embryos put in. Its true, due to all this wait for a baby when it does happen it will be v.special and its a bonus if twins. I really hope I have twins. Iv always wanted twins. So I am looking forward to the next cycle and hopefully the 2 embryo transfer means I will get twins.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Goodluck today 2have4kids:hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Been in hospital all day again!
Having monitoring.
Still being sick and now got a bad cold. They worry about being run down meaning your getting or have pre E. 
they did bloods at 11.30 and put them in for urgent results and 5 hours later I was still waiting!
Been so frustrated and upset today. Been on my own today and just couldn't keep it in.
I want these babies to cook for as long as possible but I'm so ready for them to be out. They are causing me a lot of jip x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, I'm sorry you're feeling crap, I really hope things look up soon for you!!

AFM, I'm done with IVF. They want me to go for another 2 days but nothing grew and there's barely any eggs in there, 3 on the R that were .5, .7 and .7 and 2 tiny ones on the left that were almost unmeasureable. I've emailed the US egg donation corrdinator to as more info about fresh donor cycles and we have an appt with our specialist on Thursday to speak with them about their frozen program. I'm going to ask them what their parameters are for doing a fresh cycle here in Canada. Maybe I can recruit someone on my own hahaha. Wish me luck and if I hit the news please don't be surprised and if I wind up in jail, I'll be expecting some postcards please.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Oh mummy so sorry you are still not well. You are really having a hard time:hugs: how many weeks have you got left? Did they discharge you? 

2have4kids :hugs:it must be disappointing so sorry:hugs:
At least you tried again and now have another plan. I will send you a hand saw:haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohh 2have4- so sorry. Will they not start growing at all. It's onli been a few days hasn't it?
What have they said?

Yes I was luckily discharged and so glad because I would have been too frustrated to have stayed x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy thankfully you were discharged, I hope things get better soon! Howard your feeling now?
my eggs started small and after 5 days were still small. No-go and I give up. I went out with the girls today and it was a lovely evening. They are all in the same boat, one with pcos & 1child, can't conceive her second. The other 27 years old and male severe factor with her premature ovarian diminished reserves like myself. They're both playing around with acupuncture. I felt like screaming at them to get on it (and start with iui or ivf) because the clock is ticking but you know, I'm sure i'm just feeling crazy because of my emotions today. I wouldn't dare be that bossy!


----------



## Melbram

Mummy: How much longer do you have now? glad you were discharged you must be wiped out bless you

2hav4kids: so sorry this cycle didnt work out. Its so disheartening and frustrating - big hugs x Best way forward is to keep your chin up and plan ahead like you are doing x 

afm not a great deal to report have my appointment with Head of Embryology next week so starting writing out a few questions other than that its just work and wine ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have 4- so sorry to hear that. It's so disheartening to hear bad news. Are you still carrying on? Or have you stopped.
Glad you had a nice evening with your friends. I have some friends who have been married for years and trying for years and won't go to the doctors because they don't want to hear that they have a problem. They just wasting time if you ask me, but you need to let people do what they think is best.

My friend who has low ovarian reserve has started her 2nd round of Ivf at Bourne in Cambridge and I'm so hoping it works for her this time. It's hard hearing you ladies bad news but even harder when its your friend. They have upped her dose again so hopefully her eggs grow this time. 

Melbrem- bet your looking forward to next week x

I have less than 7 weeks left but I think they will arrive in 3-4 weeks. I was in hospital near enough all day today. Waiting for doctors again to come and review the situation to just be told, all is ok at the mo and come back Monday for another BP check up.
They are keeping a close eye on me and for that I'm thankful but its so frustrating to keep going in all the time.
I don't think its the last time ill be admitted before the babies arrive so ill have to get used to that x


----------



## MinxyChick

th MummyW - sorry to hear you've colds & all the other stuff going. Sounds like its been awful all the that too-ing & froing whilst feeling rotten. I hope you can rest, relax and eat some of your whole grain foods! Glad your home, babies are such hard work & they're not even here yet. Hoping the time passes quick.

2Have4 - I'm so gutted to hear your eggs didn't grow. You gave it everything you could. You will get to be a mummy hun. Life is so unfair. I think we'll definitely be doing donor sperm. Its such a tough choice. But then I read these cases where people keep doing treatment, keep getting the same results and no one has said to them 'look you need to try donor something now, cos this isn't working'. 

AFM: DH & I saw the Andrologist / Urologist on Wednesday. DH had his first examination and all looks ok. As the Andrologist specializes in male fertility he was able to offer extra insight into his hormone results (so we passed the karotyping/hormones test and the FSH, LH & Testosterone tests), the FSH was in the normal range for a man at 7.9 but what it means is his body his working mega hard to produce sperm and there's still not many and there not great. So no amount of vitamins or diet will improve the sperm. The Andrologist said we could try SSR - Surgical Sperm Retrieval as the sperm he could collect would be immature ones and they could be better quality than ejaculated sperm. When I asked how many people this had worked for he had no facts or figures, or even 1 case he could recount. DH would have a general anaestetic and need to take 10 days off work and it was would cost £1,600 on top of everything. It would be the most invasive type of SSR. Here I draw the line, this is unproven and its got a big recovery time. Just not worth the extra stress.
We've been discussing IMSI Vs Donor non stop and though DH will decide after the donor weekend, we have basically said today we're doing donor. 3 attempts has broken me, as our results have been so bad I can't see it being a miracle for us, it may take multiple attempts and I don't think I can handle it. I keep telling myself I'm not weak to have come this far but I'm too logical to keep trying. Time to face the reality that we need donor sperm. It's tough & I'm gutted but not as gutted as when I agreed to IMSI and realised I couldn't go through that disappointment again.

On a lighter note we are off to Washington DC and New York for 10 days from tomorrow night. A chance to relax and enjoy ourselves, forget TTC for a little while.

Lots of love to everyone, hope your doing well xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It all seems a lot for hubby to go through that op if they haven't got any figures on if its going to work!
Glad hubby has agreed that donor is the best.
You are not weak. You have to keep going to get your dream baby/ babies!
No matter what is thrown at you, you got to pick yourself up and try again.
Not 1 of us would be happy if we weren't to get children eventually, no matter what she.

So glad your getting away. New York is amazing! I hope you aren't taking any heels and you have some good walking shoes. We walked for hours and hours each day.
We went for 5 days and still didn't see everything.
You get a good feel for what you'd like to do and see next time tho.
If love to go to New Jersey and go to the Carlos cake shop that's on the TV show cake boss. 
How long are you going to each place?
Never been to Washington but been loads of places in America x


----------



## Melbram

Minxy: Glad you have both reached a decision so you can now move on with things. I understand it must be so hard or your DH. LIke you 3 is my limit with Assisted Conception. If I go for a third round I will do IMSI. I really dont think I could put myself through a 4th cycle even with donor sperm. 

Could I ask what your DH's SA's are like and how much you have paid for the karotyping/hormones test and the FSH, LH & Testosterone tests?


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, I don't know about you or your OH, but now that I'm on the path of donor eggs, I feel a weight slightly lifted off my shoulders. It's just a different sort of worry now, finances and when (as usual). You are strong, it's hellish going through all of this stuff, reassure your OH, grab his hand and move forward, chins up. Right now even though I feel better I'm very teary & emotional when it comes to watching the second season of Call the Midwife, but I think maybe this is only because I don't already have bab(ies) in arms. This pain will go away, hopefully sooner rather than later
.
Have a fun time in DC and NY, are you going to NYC? Either way, I find travel reinvigorates my spirit and seems to make me forget about things quite easily. Enjoy!

Hi to all you lovely ladies, I hope you had a nice weekend. We did a hike with a big group of friends. We had sun, fog, rain, snow all in the same day. There were loads of big slimy beautiful mushrooms that I photographed and put on my FB. My one knee is quite sore today (arthritis), it's the one tha hasn't been operated on yet. I have x-ray papers in my car, I'm delaying seeing the results, don't feel like any more doctor appts or surgeries in the near future. I'm sure I'll suck it up in a few weeks when I'm past all of this stuff. Let me know if any of you feel like doing fb, I'm not searchable but I'd certainly reach out if any of you feel like connecting.
Have a great Monday everybody!


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks for all the messages of support. 

Melbram - when we had our last follow up our Dr offered todo the tests on the NHS before we got discharged. The follow up needs to be within x amount of time since treatment. I think the karotype tends to only show an issue when there's almost 0 sperm but its great to know everything is ok. I would push to get it on the NHS before its too late, I know other ladies have had it done.

Will reply again...getting ready to go out & DH has just vacated the bathroom for me.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2have4kids- add me on Facebook if you'd like.
Any if you.
Hayley cope x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mummy, got your pm-thank you and will respond after work today. Going to be a busy one, got your fb going too ;-)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all hope everyone is ok?
I have a Facebook account but tend not to go on it often I will private message you my name.

I am just waiting till tues for my appointment and my second AF to come due today but don't think it will come today


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Added you 2have4

Bundles I can't find you.

Had hospital today, all went fine. BP is good and babies are fine.

My brother gf had her 2nd little girl this morning.
Born very quickly and wasn't breathing. Swallowed meconium and is in special care. All very shocked but she's doing fine now.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh that's super stressful, born not breathing? Thank goodness it was quick and for modern medicine. Mummy this is the lady who you weren't thrilled about when she got preggers right? Glad to hear everything's fine with you at the moment.

I think I found bundles but there's more to the name than just the first & last and need to make sure it's her. 

I've emailed two friends to set up coffee dates to ask them for egg donation. I can't believe I'm going to do this but these two are super ultra professional, beautiful, smart and sensitive people who wouldn't make my OH and I feel weird if they were around our kids. They're really lovely women. I can't consider anyone else, I've had one good friend offer but she's got strange morals & boundaries and even though she has warm-hearted intentions it'd just feel aweful if she made some stupid comments, and the likelihood would be great. 
How does one ask another for eggs, this is the conversation in my head this week. I have no choice, we REALLY can't afford donor eggs and will be risking everything putting all the extra available credit on the line to do it (will still do it if we have to). So this is the only intermediate solution I can think of which is going to be very hard and uncomfortable. I fully want to give them a safe 'out' caveat before I ask them so as to not make them feel badly and I'd do what Mummy suggested to me in a pm and explain the whole situation first before going into it. I wouldn't want any weird feelings between us for the future, in case they decide against.


----------



## Melbram

Gosh mummy that must have been awful for your brother and his GF. So glad the lil girlie is dong well now. glad your BP and lil bambinos are doing well. Cant believe it will only be a few more weeks and they will be here it feels like it has gone so quick (maybe not quick enough for you though struggling along carrying them :dohh:)

Minxy: thanks for the info. Hope you and DH are having a lovely break

2have4kids: Well done with the hike but sorry to hear about your sore knee. I know what you mean about not wanting to be bothered with any more hospital appointments/results etc

Bundles: GL with Tuesday's appt 

afm attended my follow up with the Head Director of Science at the Centre today lovely down to earth guy. Problem is as I thought due to OHSS and producing too many eggs the quality is suffering which is why they are not progressing well after fertilisation. If I went for a third round we would look at a short protocol and change up my meds. A private third round is out of the question however but was told I am young with lots of eggs and OH's sperm are good - he told us OH's sperm count is 13mil and motility/morphology is normal. His sperm seem to be better than before :happydance:. Also told that the average count has now officially been reduced from 20mil to 15mil so OH is really not far off everything being in the normal ranges. I have ordered OH menevit in the hope it will give his sperm an extra boost. We were also told that alcohol has more of an effect on sperm/egg quality than was initially thought by scientist so being fit/health and drinking as little as possible can only help us. I have asked to be put forward for lap and dye as I never had that done. All in all we came out of the appointment feeling very hopeful that we may get a natural BFP one day


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: posts crossed: FX they go for it. Such a difficult decision and strange situation to be in but it will no doubt become so normal the more it is talked about just like with the whole IVF process. I find myself going into so much detail because it is normal to me then catch peoples reaction lol 

We will all be here for you xxx


----------



## Melbram

Anyone heard off Pinkie at all? wasnt she getting married around about now?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes this is the gf who I wasn't happy about being pregnant.
They were on and off in relationship. We weren't sure if it was actually my brothers baby.
My mum thinks she looks like him but I can't see it yet.
My brother told me she was pregnant before I was 12 weeks and I was petrified that I'd loose the babies and would feel even worse as she would still be pregnant.
They haven't decided on names as she hasn't been in the best of moods lately and they have been fighting.
He picks his other daughter up every night after work and brings her to my mums for a few hours and her mum likes a few hours rest.

2 have 4- are you meeting with them both at the same time?
When is it?
I wish you the best of luck with this!!
You'd obviously have to pay got the whole Ivf process but I take it, its s lot cheaper than paying for a private donar.

Melbrem- that's great news! 
Did they say it would be possible for you to conceive naturally?
Glad hubby's sperm is good. 

Will they let you have a 3rd go? 

There was a slightly different name for bundles so didn't add her incase its not her x


----------



## Melbram

Yes it has always been possible to conceive natural as far as we are aware but as I say I have never had lap and dye so for all I know I could have blocked tubes although nothing has ever indicated that on scans. Round 3 would be private x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not heard from pinkie. Yes I think she was getting married in sept but she wanted to stay away for awhile too.
Maybe on honeymoon.

Melbrem it still be interesting for you have tubes checked. So surprised they didn't do all that before they let you start. They wouldn't let my do my 1st round until they had explored all things x


----------



## 2have4kids

Holy Melbram, I can't believe they haven't done this test for you! They say sometimes women get preggers right after the lap because the pathway is more clear than before. It's must be reassuring and helpful having all that information, glad things are getting sorted with some new tests & different protocol for you.
Well Mummy, hopefully your bro has enough sense to stop at two with this lady. She sounds nightmarish.
I'm not going to meet with the potential donor friends at the same time, I'll ask the one lady who I graduated my degree program with first then the one I lived with after. The second lady has had AF issues (painful) and might have a hard time with IVF needles & transfer. The other lady's mom had 10 kids and I'm not as close to her yet we've had really good relations over the years. FX that she says yes, it'll be $13,000 vs $28,000 in order to have children.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My mum has warned him no more as she uses his daughter against him. If she's in a mood she doesn't let him have her they day.
Not fair.
She's such a daddies girl so wonder how she's going to react with the new baby.

I just hope she says yes for you.
She doesn't have kids already? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Can't your bro just get a proper custody order from the courts to ensure his visitation & get rid of any stress about seeing his babies? My bro-in-law left this to the very end of his divorce and it makes me mad because she's always stealing the small amount of time he gets with them. That makes it very stressful for everyone involved, especially the children. 

We just had our appt with the fs today talking about egg donation. They're great and are set to go with whatever we decide to do. Our known donor lady that we're going to ask doesn't have kids, she just met her dream man a few years ago. If she says yes the clinic wants to do counselling for us four and them and us separately. It feels good to have so much support and although I'm not religious, I'm praying every hour of every day that she says yes. I'd have the most beautiful children in the world and be working with one of the coolest people I've known in my short lifetime. I'm sure she's super fertile with her mom having 10 kids, anyway I don't want to get too excited. She arrives back from a trip from Jamaica tomorrow so we'll see when she can do coffee.
My fs had just got back from doing a donor/IVF seminar in Prague at one of the clinics we've considered, had loads to say. Has been a great day!
I hope yours has been too :flower:


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: Have you heard back off any of the ladies yet????

When we had our initial investigations and found out there was a male factor issue and nothing glaringly obvious from my scans the feeling was regardless of whether there is an issue with me IVF is our best and quickest option. I agreed so managed to skip the lap and dye and to be honest didnt really want it done because I felt it was a delay I didnt want because we would have to do IVF anyway. After my first cycle failed I asked for lap and dye and the nurse said that wasnt now possibe due to funding? nurse also told me on EC day OH's sperm are not analysed but the consultant I seen last week told me that was rubbish and told me the count etc!


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4 - I can't believe the difference in price between donor eggs & not needing donor eggs, this must be so tough on so many couples in Canada. Wishing you all the luck in the world for asking your friends. It sounds like you've prepped well for it. 

Mummy - glad to hear the babies are doing well. Not long now! From an observation point of view it does seem to have gone so quick. Your poor Bro sounds like this woman is a nightmare, so unfair on the kids & him. I'd hate to be a man when couples split up & there's kids involved. So wrong to use children in their parents disagreements. 

Melbram - sounds like things went really well with the clinic. Fx'd for a natural pg. I've never had a lap & dye either. Looking back now we were not treated well at the start, luckily that consultant has left. I think they sometimes dont do this to save money if you have a healthy history. For us it's not worth it now as DH's sperm has dropped so much. 

Bundles - looking forward to hearing about your next cycle. 

Duck tales - hope all is well with you & baby. 

Ill pm my name to those doing fb. 

Afm: having a lovely time on holiday. Washington was brilliant now moved to NY. Had a busy few days; been to a college football game, did a 6 hour walking tour of Brooklyn yesterday & went to a comedy club. Today will be quieter, going to Central Park & some shops on the way back. 
Tho we're having a break from IVF talk I can't help think about it, there are so many families everywhere which makes my heartache a little but also looking at how much some kids look like their dads & thinking should I do the IMSI for this? It's tough cos I don't think it will work & I don't want to do 2 more cycles. 
And then the last 3 nights I've dreamt we decide to use a donor & feel sad but relieved when I wake up. Feels like my sleeping brain is trying to soothe my waking one.


----------



## Melbram

Minxy: glad your having a good time. Maybe you should do lap and dye given it only takes 1 lil swimmer! I asked the consultant about IMSI and he said it wouldnt harm to use it but that IMSI has been around for about 5 years and if it was that great more clinics would be using it. When I initially spoke to the embryologist about it she said quite clearly that there was still not a lot of great data on IMSI so whilst it woldnt harm there is no real success rate to give yet

I have to say I do find it odd that IMSI has not once been put forward to me by any of the consultants/nurses I have seen, it was just something I stumbled upon on this forum. I would definately use it if I had to do round 3 but I think if we were in the situation where we had done 3 rounds and the consultants were suggesting donor I think I would plumb for donor


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all had my appointment today. Have been told that I need two natural periods, previously told only two cycles so quite annoyed. Thanks means will not probably start till late November and that all depends on when AF arrives. 
The waiting continues


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone :wave:
Bundles, I'm sorry to hear about more waiting. That stinks. Did they let you know if it will be the same or different this round?
Minxy, Oh I'm so jealous, Central Park in the fall would be SO beautiful. And it really does sound like your brain is trying to relax yet still swollen with thoughts of what comes next...lol it's impossible to leave such deep seated desires behind.
Melbram, the lady I want to ask has her man going away after Oct 7th and wants to do girl stuff after then. So I've proposed a coffee & walk on our Thanksgiving Statuatory day off, Monday 14th. Gosh looking at it on the calendar right now makes it seem so far away! So more waiting. Bleh! I'm tempted to tell her I'd like to meet with her as soon as possible as I have something really important to ask her but then I know that while I explain my situation she'll be pre-qualifying /filtering things in a different light. I'd rather it have less expectation/pressure when I ask. How are you doing? When do you get started with next steps then?

Mummy, I'm sorry sleep has been so difficult for you! Can you wear ear plugs while you're in there? One more month, keep baking those little buns!


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids hopefully time will fly so hard not to blurt it out to get it out there x I'm just waiting on an appointment at gynae now which I don't anticipate being for a good few weeks x in the meantime I'm getting into fitness and enjoying the odd glass of wine


----------



## 2have4kids

Sounds lovely! xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey yeah plan will be the same. Will be on buserelin for 3 weeks and then fet.
Same here melbram going to get into fitness again keeps me occupied


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, sorry I have been AWOL, I went to Spain to visit my parents
it was lovely and warm and did lots of swimming in the sea which was so nice
back to cold rainy England
Minxy - I love NY, very jealous
Mummy - how are you feeling these days ?
Melbram - I had to have a lap and dye before they would do IVF, I have heard positive things about it improving your chance of a natural BFP
2hav4 - ooh good luck with chatting with the woman, sounds like your FS is fab as well
Bundles- the waiting game again, I pray it goes quickly for you

AFM, knackered after flying back today, have tomorrow off and then picking up my DH from Heathrow airport - he has been to Dar Es Salaam in Tanzania seeing his brother - I couldn't go because of the malaria, plus the long flight and food poisoning risks - he has been very unwell stomach wise since the day he arrived, not something I can risk.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Sorry haven't read back to catch up.
I was admitted to hospital on Tuesday with high blood pressure.
I was told for a 24 hour BP monitoring. Then they decided that I would be having steroid shots for the babies lungs incase they came early. They have to be done 24 hours apart. So the 1st 1 was at 9pm tues night then 9am Weds morning.
Then I was told I'd need to have my blood sugar levels monitored for 10-12 hours after the last shot as it keeps the sugar levels really high.
Saw the doctor this morning who told me my liver isn't functioning as it should and can be a sign that pre E is starting up.
Went for a liver scan today at 4pm and wasn't allowed to eat all day, it was very hard and I felt so sick. They can tell me the results of that until tomorrow but she found it hard to see the liver with the 2 babies there.
Also found out I have gallstones.
I now have to stay in hospital until the babies are delivered and depending what the liver outcome comes back at tomorrow they might decide to get me down for an emergency c section. 
Just got to hope they can continue to cook for a bit longer as each day counts.
I'm only 32 weeks today and they would need a fair bit of care.

Will try catch up on everyone soon.

I have so many people texting me it gets a bit much, updating the same thing all the time x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi mummy
It must be so worrying for you both but you are in the best place at least you can get monitored 24 hours. Has your friend had her baby yet? It's nice you have someone around. how is your dh coping also. I guess he can't stay at the hospital with you?


----------



## Melbram

Ducktales:Glad you had a nice break with your parents bet you will be glad to have DH back

Mummy: Jeez lady you are going through the mill! Cant believe you are having to stay in until they come you must be exhausted with being poked and prodded all the time! Hope they can keep them in a lil longer but im sure everything will be fine if they need to come out early. nerve-wracking but very exciting at the same time


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My friend had her baby and Is in the ward across the hall from me.
Had a little girl called emmie and is totally gorgeous.
Spent an hour over there tonight.
So surreal. We are 5 days apart and so could our children be.
Hubby was as shocked as I was to be told I could have a section in a matter of days! But we just have to take 1 day at a time really. Just got to see what doctor says about my liver scan tomorrow x


----------



## Ducktales

Mummy good luck with the liver scan, I hope it's good news
Sorry you are going through all this stress but at least you are in the best place to be cared for.
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Waiting for the doctor to come up.
Had a crappy night. Well every night Is crappy in hospital but last night I was on a quiet ward and couldn't sleep until 4am as was so uncomfortable and itchy.

Will let you know results x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Best of luck mummyW


----------



## Melbram

Any news mummy???


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, mummy I hope you had time to pack that baby bag if they're planning a section in a few days. You must be so excited, finally you're almost there!
How is everyone else, Bundles did they tell you when you start?

AFM, I've had a crappy night. My oh left Thursday night for Vancouver to visit his bro, bad stuff always seems to happen to me when he leaves, I really do think he's my lucky charm. My cat was hit by a car last night. I found her on the neighbours lawn. She has a GPS and I couldn't seem to find her because her leash wasn't jingling. Well, after the third time being out with a flashlight I nearly tripped over her. She was all curled up. I feel terrible. I wish I could just have babies and not have to lose pets all the time. Even when they're indoor pets (my other really gorgeous girl cat died in my arms from an asthma attack). 
I've just emailed my friend again to bump up our coffee date meeting. I really need to get pregnant soon. I just feel so sad, my nerves are all raw.


----------



## Melbram

2havw4kids that's awful x big hugs! Animals really are like our children I don't know what I will do when my dog passes away of old age (hes 11 now) even worse given the circumstances bless you x hope ur friend are able meet you soon and all being well yet things moving so you have something to work towards x

Keep thinking mummy could have had/be having the twinnies given no posts for a day or two!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi all

Sorry not updated you.
Had a very bad few days. I'm a roller coaster of emotions.

Had the liver scan. I wasn't allowed to eat all day.
Had the scan at 3.40 was out at 4 and a porter didn't come to pick me up until 5. I was feeling so so sick. 
I was told I had gallstones.
Anyhoo a doctor came round the next morning to say that they thought my liver function was fine and the blood levels that were showing as rising before, he thought it was the gallstones causing extra bile making the liver show high results.

So I was told in the original plans before the scan, that they would take it day by day and see if they could get to 34 weeks. Then this doctor telling me, no its fine to let you carry on until your due date in just under 5 weeks time but I'd have to stay in until then.
So very mixed emotions. Thinking its best for the babies to stay in ASAP but not good for my mental state. A little while after I started to get upset as was thinking if all Is ok with my liver why do I have to stay in that long. I'm not sleeping as they mix you with induced ladies who are screaming moaning on gas and air all through the night, not go mention being on the heart beat monitors etc

So a midwife said ill get another doctor to come up and explain a bit better.
This doctor said your liver is slowing down as the levels are rising and she wasn't convinced it was just because of the gall stones and that they will still be doing blood tests every day to check levels and when they get to a certain point they can't let me carry on.
So now we are back to taking it day at a time and possibly born before 7 days time.

I got myself so upset because being told different things and then trying to get into my head that the babies would be in care for a long time, then maybe not so if I was allowed to get to 37 weeks and then down again to being born in a week possibly.
I just needed not to keep talking about it and repeating it all the time.

But when the time comes even if I haven't got the time or energy to fully update you, I'll just write had twins and if all ok and will fully update you when I can.

I see the doctor every day and then if the levels are high id be told that I'd be going down for a c section in a few hours or that afternoon!
Scary stuff.
They have put an extra week on my dates as both twins were measuring bigger. So I'm 33 weeks today.
Just got to hope they are fighters and don't need a lot of care time.

Hope everyone Is ok and I will read back through things soon xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi all

Sorry not updated you.
Had a very bad few days. I'm a roller coaster of emotions.

Had the liver scan. I wasn't allowed to eat all day.
Had the scan at 3.40 was out at 4 and a porter didn't come to pick me up until 5. I was feeling so so sick. 
I was told I had gallstones.
Anyhoo a doctor came round the next morning to say that they thought my liver function was fine and the blood levels that were showing as rising before, he thought it was the gallstones causing extra bile making the liver show high results.

So I was told in the original plans before the scan, that they would take it day by day and see if they could get to 34 weeks. Then this doctor telling me, no its fine to let you carry on until your due date in just under 5 weeks time but I'd have to stay in until then.
So very mixed emotions. Thinking its best for the babies to stay in ASAP but not good for my mental state. A little while after I started to get upset as was thinking if all Is ok with my liver why do I have to stay in that long. I'm not sleeping as they mix you with induced ladies who are screaming moaning on gas and air all through the night, not go mention being on the heart beat monitors etc

So a midwife said ill get another doctor to come up and explain a bit better.
This doctor said your liver is slowing down as the levels are rising and she wasn't convinced it was just because of the gall stones and that they will still be doing blood tests every day to check levels and when they get to a certain point they can't let me carry on.
So now we are back to taking it day at a time and possibly born before 7 days time.

I got myself so upset because being told different things and then trying to get into my head that the babies would be in care for a long time, then maybe not so if I was allowed to get to 37 weeks and then down again to being born in a week possibly.
I just needed not to keep talking about it and repeating it all the time.

But when the time comes even if I haven't got the time or energy to fully update you, I'll just write had twins and if all ok and will fully update you when I can.

I see the doctor every day and then if the levels are high id be told that I'd be going down for a c section in a few hours or that afternoon!
Scary stuff.
They have put an extra week on my dates as both twins were measuring bigger. So I'm 33 weeks today.
Just got to hope they are fighters and don't need a lot of care time.

Hope everyone Is ok and I will read back through things soon xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Sorry that was long x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not sure why its repeated x


----------



## Melbram

Aw mummy bless you hopefully bloods will be steady so you can keep them in a little longer x so annoying that docs/nurses telling you different things they should know not to do that to hormonal ladies x your doing great best of luck xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, I hope you can get some sleep soon. Just keep your eye on the prize, you'll completely forget about all of this discomfort and stress once you're holding them in your arms. Sorry it can't get a little more smooth going for ya.
How's your weekend going Melbram, Minxy, Bundles, Yearning and Pinkie where are you??

My friend emailed me back, we're off for coffee and a walk Tuesday evening. I've decided if that doesn't work out with her, we should to go to the Prague donor clinic for a fresh transfer. There's a women with twins on B&B who wrote down her entire experience with Prague and it seems really quite nice. I don't like that we can't see the pic of the donor or know her medical history but my fs said that Europe has even more stringent medicals requirements for the ladies than N America does. After losing my cat I realize I just want kids, I don't care about all of the details and I don't want to go broke spending $30K in the USA, Prague does the whole thing including accommodations and frozen transfer of embies back to your home city for $7500. Even if my friend accepts it's going to be $13,500K here in calgary to do it. That's pretty pricey for not having to travel.

Today is my year anniversary with my husband, 15 years together. He's away and hasn't texted or emailed/called yet. Not pleased about that. I know they had a housewarming party last night for his big bro so hopefully there's a good excuse in there because of that.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Happy anniversary!! 
Silly hubby, they forget everything don't they.

Hope it works with your friend but the Prague idea seems cheaper and a holiday too.
I also read someone that did it Cyprus too and they all seemed to have high success rates x

I went home for 4 hours and slept. Back in now and waiting for feeding time at the zoo ha x


----------



## Ducktales

Mummy that sounds stressful
Thinking of you
Xxx


----------



## Ducktales

2have4- happy anniversary and good news on the Prague front
Melbram- hi how are you?
How is everyone else?
I'm feeling a bit rubbish after my flu jab so off to bed
Xxx


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: FX for tomorrow evenning but Prague sound great x 

mummy: hang in there. thinking of you x 

Ducktales: sorry to hear your feeling rubbish have a nice nap 

afm lovely relaxing weekend but back to the chaos today - eveything seems to be urgent! grr!


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - sounds like your having a terrible time of it. Glad they let you home for a few hours to sleep, must be even worse being on a ward with ladies being induced. Such trying times. Fingers crossed for every extra day those babies are kept cooking. 

2have - is it the Cube clinic Prague? As someone on twitter got pg donor egg with them after 4 fails in the UK with her own. I know someone who did donor egg in Spain & she said the clinic was brilliant, better than the UK ones. Sounds like its the way to go. So sad to hear about your cat too. They are lovely but no real substitute for children. 

Duck tales - glad you had a good holiday & hope DH is ok now too. 

Melbram - good luck with the tests

Afm: back from from hols Friday, very tired initially & back to work today. Had a wonderful time. Was a great rest & time to think, though we were very busy. 

The donor information weekend has been confirmed, 19th Oct. not long now, booked our hotel tonight.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My consultant said my liver Is slowly getting worse. The cut off point where it becomes dangerous is 40 and mine has crept up to 34.
They going to still take it day at a time but they think I could possibly go 2 weeks.
I have to stay in hospital tho.
I am in a side room so hoping to get some sleep and catch up a bit x


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, I've now heard of 3 clinics all in Prague! I'm really confused, how can they have so many? What the two that I've just heard of don't post is how big their database is. The one I've been in contact with has a database of 1500 women. I'm going to have to do WAY more research on this than I thought. BUT I have a really good feeling about tonight, I think my friend will say yes. As the time creeps forward I"m getting butterflies. Have to stay calm... do a mantra & breathing lol
Mummy, what was your level before/date? Either way, rest assured, you've grown them nicely and they're past the super danger zone for major health risks. Pat yourself on the back and get some much needed sleep in your side room!


----------



## 2have4kids

Minty just did some research, there's 30 clinics in Prague lol. I've asked the coordinator to send me info about which one myivfalternative.com uses. 
Just got back from the coffee date with my girlfriend and she asked some very good questions but said she's leaning towards *yes*!!! Yeay!! I won't get my hopes up and it might be a few weeks for when she gets back to me but I'm feeling great (as I always do around her). She's just one of those super positive ppl you know?

Anyway super excited and had to share, I won't blabber on anymore XX


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh wow.hope she says yes.
What did she want to know?
I suppose its also her loss of earning whilst she's doing the treatment as we know how much time off work we had when going through it. 

Would you still want her to do it even tho it was cheaper else where.
I bet you were super nervous asking her.
Did you chat before hand or just come straight out with it.

Not sure what my liver result was before but he said its slowly creeping up.
I've been in just over a week now and hopefully less than 2 more weeks to go.
I know the longer they are in, the less care they are going to need.

I slept really well in my side room last night and having the sleeping tablets too so feel a lot better but still keep nodding off and need more sleep x


----------



## 2have4kids

She asked questions like what would you tell the children? How many do you want? We talked about the IVF process and how they gauge weather a candidate is suitable, I let her know that they'd want to do counseling with all of us and then each of us separately etc. I told her about the different options that I'd picked before I even thought to ask someone, what traits do i want to see in my kids and we spoke about child rearing.
We'd absolutely compensate her for lost earnings if she has to take time off work - we'd ensure she's taken care of completely. I really hope she wouldn't get OHSS, it's reassuring to me that my clinic has the best reputation in Canada for success and patient care, I'd hope they ensure her medical safety! I'd be there to hold her hand 100% of the journey!!
And most importantly yes, it will be $5000+ more to do it here with her than go elsewhere but I'm OK with that, I'd feel so honoured-she's amazing and it's much better to have a known donor for me than going in blind. She started our coffee date out by asking about how things were going with the ttc stuff, it kind of came out more early in the convs than I wanted but I laughed and told her that, it was OK because it gave us more time to talk about really important questions that she had rather than ask her and then get bunted out of the coffee shop as we did at 8pm without having discussed some vital things.

I agree with you mummy with you being in the hospital, the longer you're in the less care they'll need. Give them everything you've got now so there's no complications or underdevelopment etc. Did you manage to pack a back then or does hubbie have to still do that for them? Glad you're resting better-take care today. Off to work for me!


----------



## Ducktales

I'm sorry to hear you are still sick mummy, glad you are in a side room now though xx
2have4- very positive news
How is everyone else?
C


----------



## MinxyChick

MummyW - Glad you've got some sleep. And if your stuck in hospital plenty of time to snooze if you can. I bet you must be getting bored to. What's the food like?
Just think everyday you've got those babies in your belly they are getting bigger & stronger. Your doing so well. You'd think after all we'd been through us IF ladies deserve easy pregnancies! I know it doesn't work that way. The finishing line is in sight, though its a tough slog to it.

2have4 - Sounds like it went well. My heart would have felt like it was exploding out of chest! I can see why you'd prefer a known donor, it would be a lot nicer for you all. 

Ducktales - how are you?

Bundles - sorry I forgot to say before, sorry you've got to wait so long for your FET. Hopefully the rest from drugs will do your body good so its ready for FET.

Melbram - also forgot to say, I agree with your post on IMSI to me. It does seem a handful of places rate IMSI and the rest aren't sure. There's only been a few studies on its success rates and though it comes out similar to ICSI for those with multiple fails, this is not enough to put us through this again. 

AFM: Can't remember if i said it in my last post but me & DH had a wonderful holiday. The weather was perfect, we were really busy going out & about in Washington and NYC. We didn't discuss ttc the whole time but I did have it at the back of my mind only in the fact I wanted to really think over the whole donor thing. Thinking it through away from everything else, seeing families, going to the world trade centre memorial & having a 75 minute tour by 2 survivors made me feel even clearer in my mind. I just feel life is too precious & short to do another cycle that no one can give me any idea of true success chance. I'm just not a gambler, time to move on & use donor and hopefully get a better result. Next weekend is the donor weekend in London so hopefully that will really finalise the decision for DH but he's pretty much there. Then we're back to the clinic 30 Oct to tell them & then it depends how long it takes to find a donor. 

Can't remember if I said but we also told the inlaws about the donor thing before our holiday & they were fine with it. Basically it was up to us & they'd support whatever we chose. MIL pointed out the toll it was having on me should be a consideration. Very impressive reaction I thought.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, glad to hear your vacation was relaxing and fun. Also fabulous to know that your family is completely supportive of the path you're about to embark on.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? Ducktales & Mummy you still hanging in there? 

Well, I just an email this morning, the Retrofit Czech clinic has offered me a date of Dec 2 to start the donor egg process. We accepted and just looking at flights right now. VERY excited! It'll be a VERY merry Christmas this year.


----------



## Ducktales

Minxy- the holiday sounds lush
2have4- wow what fab news
How is everyone else?
I am good thanks
Not much to report, less than 10 weeks left
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey everyone
I'm still in hospital, it's been just over 2 weeks and 3 more until my scheduled c section.
All my conditions are stable with all the tablets I'm taking so still just got to take it day at a time.
Been having very painful Braxton hicks for the past 4-5 days.
Had my growth scan yesterday and twin 1 went from 4lbs to 4.7lbs
And twin 2 went from 4.3lbs to 5.5lbs. 18ozs in 2 weeks.
Twin 1 has no room to grow what so ever as twin 2 has lots of space on my left side and won't move over.
I worry about the smaller 1 now but hopefully in the next 3 weeks they will both grow bigger and will be fantastic weights at birth and not need much care at all and can come straight home.

Another lady had her baby on her ward bed last night! her mum told them she went quickly and that her pain tolerance was high and that she could be further along than they think. She screamed out once and the baby was out.

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

OMgoodness Mummy, I dont know that I could listen to all that pain while awaiting my own. I youtubed some births when we first started ttc and thought that was a bad idea. It was one with an episiotomy, a ridiculous horrible procedure. Also get the creepers thinking about having stitches down there. Thank goodness for drugs.

Well the down payment has been made, flights booked, meds ordered, attending physicians' statement submitted to work for a paid medical leave (fx that they approve it) and we're just looking at hotels and what to do on our little winter vacation in Prague. The OH wants to stay in Prague while he's there for the 8 days and then I'm going to BRNO from Dec8-11 while I have my treatment. He'll take the train down on the 4th to do his bit and then back the same day. They're putting me on low dose prednisone in case of autoimmune system factors that hinder implantation and protect the fetus through the first tri. I'm glad, I think there is something going on but it's hugely costly to go to an autoimmune specialist in North America. 
I'm so excited things are finally looking up!


----------



## Ducktales

Good news mummy and really good weights
Not long now till you meet your little ones it is just a shame you have to stay in hospital
2have4 how exciting now it is all booked
X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have- has your friend agreed? 
I'm confused about the Prague thing? Are you doing it again with the friends help in Prague? 

They changed my c section date to 25th October!!!
It all of a sudden hit me hard that they are going to be herd very soon xx


----------



## Melbram

Hello ladies

Mummy: Eek! not long at all now :happydance: they both seem to be growing well and fx the smaller lil baby will progress well once born. sometimes they say the smaller baby come on better

2have4kids: very exciting news December will soo be hear. Best of luck! :thumbup:

Minxy: glad you had a lovely holiday and DH parents are being supportive. Bring on your next round x 

Ducktales: 10 weeks to go! where has that time gone! best xmas pressie 

afm: waiting for af to arrive - now on day 40 + still having hot flushes....:growlmad: just want my body back now. Brother in Law turned up last night to annouce he and SIL are expecting again. She is 12 weeks so no wonder why we didnt hear anything from them when my FET didnt go to plan few weeks back think they both felt really bad. They have lil Edith who is 15 months and now baby no2 which was unplanned. Its difficult but other people's life doesnt stop because we are struggling. I know I will have my bundle of joy one day


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Melbram, you WILL have your bundle of joy, sorry to hear about the hot flushes and the long drawn out AF. It's that bitter sweet sort of sick feeling when you hear that family/close friends are on their second. Not fair.
Mummy, the friend said no, she had too many fears and I'm OK with that. There are so many benefits to doing this thing in Prague over doing it at home with a known friend, I'll have my baby/ies in my arms much faster this way with less cost, less emotional liabilities. 
My cycle started today with the oral progesterone they put me on. So I'm officially DR on the BCP & a shot of Lupron until Dec now. 
Minxy, Bundles, Yearning and Pinkie are you guys doing OK?
Ducktales Christmas is almost here and you'll have the best little presents ever!! I hope everything is going well for you right now.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone 
Sorry I have been MIA 
2have4kids that great news so when do you start? 
MummyW:hugs: not long now hang in there:hugs:
Melbram my AF came on day 45, I resulted to old wives tales don't know if it worked but it came a day after. So I had vit c tablets, put a hot water bottle on my tummy basically all day sat as I was watching telly and drank 2 litres of cranberry juice:haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi all
For who ever doesn't have me on Facebook, they changed my c section date to Friday 25th October. A week and a few days earlier because of all my conditions they thought it best.
It should be confirmed but Tuesday it will be a definite with a definite time. I should be 1st down at 7am all being well.

Sorry don't come on that often. I find it so much easier to catch up on Facebook than on here. It takes a log longer to scroll through the pages.
My days are flying by, still have my down days but hopefully next week goes quickly and my babies won't need the care I've been dreading them having x


----------



## Ducktales

can I add you on facebook ?
would love to see your updates
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hayley cope, hopefully you can find me 
Picture of twin scans xx


----------



## Ducktales

can't find you on there
I have unlocked my profile - Nichola Meghji (should be easy to find !)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your not coming up either.

Ill keep trying x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I should have my settings so anyone can search for me x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello Everyone

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while. Wedding, honeymoon and avoiding thinking about TTC has kept me away, but now I'm back :flower: There is so much to catch up on which I'll try and do :coffee:

So very sorry your IVF didn't work YH :hugs: What are your plans now?

Mummy - so sorry to read about all of your health problems, hope you are bearing up

Melbram - are you back to trying the old fashioned way? Do you have a plan?

2have4kids - wow, you are moving onto donor eggs, really hope this works for you, when do you get going?

Minxy - really hope the donor sperm works for you

Ducktales - not long now, hope you are doing well

Bundles - whats your plan of attack?

AFM, we met with the consultant on Friday. I get the all clear from the molar pregnancy monitoring at the end of November so we have decided to go again in January. I'll be on the same protocol as last time but I am going to have an endoscratch - this is my clinic and what they have to say about it - https://www.nurture.ac.uk/news/endometrial-scratch-boosts-live-birth-rate
Doesn't seem to do any harm and I think the £200 fee is peanuts when you consider the £5k+ treatment :wacko:

I'll try and find you on FB Mummy and introduce myself, then hopefully link up to you all xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Scrap that, cant seem to find anyone on FB! This is me if anyone would like to keep in touch - https://www.facebook.com/louise.charman.75

xx


----------



## Ducktales

I cant find anyone either !
here is mine
https://www.facebook.com/nichola.meghji
added you Pinkie

Im really good thanks
going to look at your wedding pics - they look beautiful
xx


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie welcome back! Hope u had a fab wedding and honeymoon x yey for starting again x 

My plan is to take a year or so off and book a holiday something to look forward to x well review the position if no natural BFP in a yr or so x just waiting for af to arrive so my body can get back to normal x day 44 now!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Welcome back pinkie!!
Glad your starting again soon.
Added you both x

Wedding pictures are lovely!!!! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Melbrum you have to be strong to wait another year.
I would just want to keep trying and trying, I couldn't cope with the waiting x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Aww thanks everyone :hugs:

Melbram, don't blame you. We were ready for a holiday and having a break has done us good. Hope you book somewhere fabulous!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes sorry enjoy the year off and fill it with as much as you can x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

C section definitely this Friday!!!! X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi pinkie welcome back:hugs:
Mummyw:happydance: in 3 days you are going to be a mummy :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Scary! It just hasn't sunk in yet, but will do when I'm
Walking into theatre x


----------



## Melbram

Mummy: Even if I could afford £6k to fund private I couldnt put my body through it again the OHSS really wiped me out this time so Im welcoming the break and praying something happens naturally. I have always thought I would get pregnant naturally in spite of going through IVF (im usually good with feelings/hunches etc...with other people anyway ;)) 
It is becomming a reality yet...3 more days! I will be BB stalking on Friday and will try and add you on FB


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone, Pinkie welcome back and good luck with the consultant Friday. I saw your wedding photos on FB and you look absolutely gorgeous! 
Mummy, counting down the hours! It'll be no time and you'll have a bundle in your arms :hugs:
Melbram I really hope this is your year. Don't completely disappear though, I still want to hear how you're doing ;-)
Ducktales how is everything with you? You must be not far behind Mummy!
Minxy, Bundles, Yearning and I hope I didn't forget anyone else, how are you ladies? Anything going on right now?

My treatment date is around December 4th but my Coordinator has had really unclear communication. She emailed me a list of medications that my doctor ordered, prometrium to force my cycle (it tends to be crazy after IVF), BCP and Lupron on CD2. Then she said who asked you to take Lupron! And I forwarded her email back to her. This was the same email that I forwarded my GP to prescribe all of the medications. So my guess is she jumped the gun a little and made a mistake, I think I probably should have taken the Lupron when I get my cycle in Nov. I've asked her if I should get another injection from the doctor and demanded some solid timelines and protocols straight from a doctor at the clinic.

She's also said my treatment date is Dec 4th whilst saying the tentative retrieval date is Dec 4th. Well it's one or the other but not both. They usually do day 5 transfers so I've asked her to clarify the timeline. Either way, I'm happy to take a little train ride into Brno from Prague if they need us to. We've got an apartment rented in Prague from Nov 31-Dec 8th then I stay in Brno Dec 9-12th. OH goes back to Canada Dec 8th. I will just relax & enjoy if the transfer date is the 7th or 9th. Things will work out, I just wish she had better communication skills seeing that her only job is coordinating these things.
I don't appreciate taking Lupron when I needent either, I did a big hike on Sunday and it made me nauseous so much that I could barely eat even though I was starved!:sick:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mummy - WOW! Not long now, are you ready?! You must be so excited x

2have4kids - I'm not surprised you are cheesed off with the communication, it sounds very confusing! The important thing is that it is all happening soon. I'm keeping everything crossed for you x

Melbram - I hope you are right and will be waiting to hear fab news from you, at least you get to enjoy the fun bit whilst trying :happydance:

Great to see you all on FB and put faces to everyone :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We are ready with regards material stuff not being presented with 2 babies.
Think that will be a shock but can't wait x

Yes 2have 4- keep chasing them up as you need to know x


----------



## YearningHeart

Hiiiiiiii everyone

How are you all doing? mummy? Ducktales? Melbram? Pinkie? 2have4kids? bundles? minxy? (Hope iv not left anyone out) 
I have so much to catch up and too much to read, so please everyone just give a quick update and I look forward to reading them.

I have been away from BB for a while to keep mind focused other things for a while, I had a horrible time straight after IVF and didnt want anything to remind me of it. Anyhow moving on now

Mummy I am veryyy excited for you! Not long left now. I shall be checking BB like others to hear the exciting news. I know it might feel scary but just keep thinking of the end joy 

Im looking to reading everyones updates. xxxxx


----------



## Melbram

Hi YH good to hear from you. Will you be going for another round soon?

mummy: your last full day of carrying your beauties. Best of luck for tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well 

Nothing much happening with me still waiting for AF - 48 days now! longest its been before is 42. If im not pregnant I just want to come on already (did a strip test 2d ago - BFN). Hate having those sneaky thoughts of omg what if I am then realising nope its probably just the meds still paying havoc with my body grrr!


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram I know what you mean with the late AF and the thoughts that run through your mind! I hope you're pregnant somehow!
Hi Yearning :wave: I'm glad to see you're back trying and feeling a little better. Are you going to try IVF again? 
Mummy, enjoy your last day of being pregnant. Try to sleep if you can :haha:
I'll be watching for your fb updates tomorrow!

I got another message from a financial person who works with my coordinator asking for $4200 to be wired straight away and then the rest on Nov 6. While we had already had an agreement to pay the entire fee schedule on Nov 4th along with the deposit that we've already paid.:gun: I'm ready to shoot this woman if she gets another item of our agreement wrong!
I don't understand what's so confusing when everything is in writing in emails between us. I forwarded the finance lady the email where I asked when and how much the clinic will need and she responded and I've paid already what was agreed upon with the rest to come Nov 4th. I also explained there have been numerous similar misunderstandings and could she please help me get a medicine protocol straight from the doctors at the clinic. I'll have to inform the doctors of my experience with her when I get there and put a few online reviews.:grr:

Is anyone here RH-? My OH and I are both O- and we've told them were fine keeping the blood type of the donor open. It allows them to more closely match the profile. It means I'll likely have to take an RH serum jab so my body doesn't produce antibodies if we get a + bloodtype donor.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone, good to see you again YH :hugs:

Mummy - good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well, will be watching FB for updates! :happydance:

2have4kids - it sounds like a pain, the paperwork should be the easy bit! I don't know about the blood type thing but I would also probably leave it open to get the best match xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

MummyW goodluck for tomorrow you must be so excited it's finally here:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have 4- what a pain But your getting there.
I'm a common A+ my hubby is O- so he can be on drip for me today ha
I didn't need anti D injections.

yH nice yo see you back and hope your keeping your chin up.

Hope everyone is is ok.

Well it's 5am and I've been awake since 3, 
Today is the day.
I should be going down for 8-8.30am unless an emergency case comes in.
Still not totally sunk in
I don't think I'm letting it as the wait has been hard Nd I think it's still to unbelievable to me.
Wishing that my babies come out breathing and fine.
I will be updating Facebook when I'm up to it and will try get on here at some point x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone 
It's been a bit quiet here hope everyone is ok?
Melbram has AF arrived? 
2have4kids how is it going with the clinic?
Welcome back yearning when will you start?


----------



## Melbram

Bundles how you doing?

Nope no AF now day 56 - tested this morning BFN! dont feel like af is coming save for cramps now and again throughout the week but nothing like I normally get - frustrating!

Have appointment on 18th November to discuss lap and dye so they might run some tests perhaps to see what my hormones are doing

Hope you are all ok.

Mummy im sure you have your hands full with your two lil beautiful boys x


----------



## MinxyChick

test


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been a bit MIA recently, there's been so much going on.

Mummy - Lovely to see you & those gorgeous boys on FB, they make me smile when they pop up in my newsfeed. I can't believe a whole week has passed already. How are you feeling physically now?
Ducktales - how are you? not long to go. I facebooked you this morning, I should have sent you a message to say it was me (picture dressed as a highway woman). 
Pinkie - will send you a PM to find out your name. I may end up cycling in Jan too fx'd.
YH - have you got any more IVF planned?
Melbram - hope you are well
2Have4 - OMG I've missed so much, so exciting that you've got treatment planned in prague & so soon. Prague should be looking all Christmassy and cute if you get time to see it.
That woman sounds useless, how hard can it be to plan a fricking cycle. I'd be reluctant to pay anymore more money over the deposit yet. I've taken Lupron when doing short-protocall and that was only during stimms. Hope its all getting sorted.

I'd like to catch up with anyone on facebook, please PM me for my name. Like everyone else I don't mention TTC and now we're moving onto donor we'll be telling less people we're using a donor.

So....we went to the Donor Conception - Preparation for Parenthood Workshop for 2 days - 19/20 October. It was an amazing 2 days, very exhausting & emotionally draining but so worth it. There were 9 couple there including us, 7 interested in DS and 2 DE. We had lots of group, couple (not person u can with), single & couple exercises, heard from the Embryologist running London's sperm bank, watched a video of couples who'd created their families using donors and donor children. We've 100% decided donor is our way forward.
We then had to have a final counseling session last Saturday and trek over to Cambridge for it.
Appointment Monday to start process at clinic. Half way through the appointment we found out we couldn't have monitoring & blood at Norwich and egg collection at Cambridge as Norwich is too short staffed. We were gutted, by having EC at Cambridge we could have used the eEva scope and had a general. We've decided to carry on with Norwich as it will be too exhausting driving to Cambridge for all those appointments plus in January the prospect of driving on icy roads worries me. This derailed the appointment a bit, the Dr wouldn't let us press on and said we had to decide at home. We got the forms done tho & he sorted the prescriptions. Need to go back Monday to drop of donor 'requirements' form and have blood tests. 

Things to happen before we get next cycle of IVF:
1). Me & DH to have blood tests - Monday
2). Upon receipt of results, Norwich embryologist will send forms to Cambridge to find donor.
3). Once donor is found & DH and I approve donor, Nurse can plan cycle. 

Unknowns:
1). how long bloods take to return & how soon forms sent to cambridge (1 week?)
2). how long will it take for them to come back with matches? They keep saying it won't take long. I need their definition of that!!!

Gripes/Moans
1). Was told we had to have a appt with Dr to do donor paperwork. Actually we've been charged £190 to do the same forms we've done before plus 1 extra signature and Dr said we could take these home. The donor form he never even talked us through and told to take home. 
2). They knew we wanted to use donor, so why couldn't the bloods have been done sooner, we've already lost a week.
3). Clinic is very small and the nurse won't plan treatment until we get a donor so still could miss January. I think this is standard but Dr is very much a people pleaser and was planning it when clearly he shouldn't have been.

It just annoying its always this hard to sort something out. Feel better that I can keep nagging them about this as we're paying £7k for this. I'd be fine if they gave me an outline of timescales. 

xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

New hope = New signature too


----------



## Ducktales

hi, sorry have been mad busy and not had time to post
hope everyone is ok
nothing new to report with me, just been xmas shopping today to get it all done before my due date
xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minxy, that sounds hopeful but frustrating! I can't believe the fees you paid while he didn't do much for you? From what Reprofit has stated it really doesn't take that long to get a donor. They have a bank of 1500 egg donors though but what I got is they can pick someone within 3 weeks from egg transfer date. Do you know how many donors they have to draw from for your match? It sounds like your session in October was inspiring. Hold that spark close to your heart and try to forget all of the bureaucracy around the process. 
Duck tales not too long now!
Mummy, I too was wondering how the c-section recovery is going and how are you coping with nursing twins? Let us know when you have a moment. 
How is everybody else?
Afm, we pay the fees in full on Monday. I have spoken to a competent coordinator about my drug protocol and my gp has lined me up with all of the meds. Minxy, they told us that Prague is stunning before Christmas, I'm very much looking forward to seeing it. 
I'm just waiting on the approval from work for a paid medical leave. I have a momma kitten and her two small kittens that I'm fostering right now. They've al found new homes and are leaving me this afternoon. I'm sad about it. I need kids in my life (clearly :haha:) I told them I can't foster for the next 2 years in anticipation of being pregnant and with hands full of kittens of my own. Me a momma cat? After all this it almost seems surreal to me now. The more failure I experience the more removed I feel, maybe so as to not get my heart broken again. I really hope Prague works for us.


----------



## Melbram

Minxy: it's all happening! Hope they find donor quickly for you both x frustrating about costs and service you get though keep nagging :) 

Ducktales: when is due date now? How are you feeling? 

2have4: you will have the best Xmas ever and one you will never forget not too long to wait x praying for you BFP x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi
Everyone
The boys are really keeping me busy.
All visitors have gone and I'm pumping milk and going to have a sleep!
So so tired.
I have been in a lot of pain.
I don't know why anyone would choose to have a section!
It's agony and as my stomach muscles are all cut, my back is compensating for it all.
I can't feed or change without it hurting.


Hope everyone is ok? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mummy, sorry to hear you're in so much pain. I think the doctors often convince women who may not need sections because it's easier to schedule everything in and they get paid more for this kind of procedure. Imagine convincing someone for a nice 10am section rather than having to go into work at 4 am to deliver a baby and getting paid 3-4 times as much for it? That's what the documentary that we saw on TV mentioned anyway. Some doc's out there are still very traditional, they want you to have an enima, a shave, apesiotomy and then vag delivery :nope: In NA anyway. There is more and more information coming out about why it's so important to have a vaginal delivery (episiotomy and enima not needed)but you didn't have a choice so ...I hope you feel better soon! 

Did you have enough milk for the twins at the beginning?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I would have preferred to do it naturally. I know it would still hurt afterwards but not as long as a recovery as major surgery.

I couldn't walk properly, it kills to sneeze, cough, bend.
Can't dress yourself etc its horrible.
Hubby was doing everything for me. I can do a bit more now but still not everything. It's a good job he is so good because he was having to change my pads down below. 

They say you can start hand expressing from 37 weeks and obviously mine were born at 35 weeks. I get a fair bit of milk but not enough to feed both babies all day. We have to use cartons of aptimal, they say its breast milk substitute.
I'm pumping, I'm not breast feeding.
Nathan gets very tired sucking as they so small, and gets frustrated.
Fraser who bare in mind didnt eat for nearly 4 days, he had sugar water tube fed, he's quite good on the boob but with 2 babies, I need the time in between to sleep and I can't breast feed the both, hopefully when they bit bigger and I have more milk maybe I could. Need hubby's help at the mo tho.

Minxy its so expensive the donor thing isn't it!
How do you feel about starting?

Duck tales hope your pregnancy is ok 

2 have4- you just waiting to start now.

Bundles, YH pinkie melbram hope your ok?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi mummyW so sorry to hear your in pain, I have heard it is painful are you allowed to take painkillers or those it go into the breast milk? 
Also I heard when you have a c section sometimes your body is not ready to start producing milk straight away but it defo will and you will be producing loads. Aptimil is good that's what my niece was on as she never liked the breast.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They gave me pain killers I wouldn't be able to manage. I was on the same in hospital plus oral morphine.
They haven't said it was bad for the babies and didnt think about it.
Hubby just googled it and it says only a small amount passes to the babies and doesn't cause any harm 
With the section suppose your body doesn't know its going to happen and will take longer to come through. 
We have 2 very hungry boys tonight. They have been feeding on and off from 10- now 12.45am. They are having a growth spurt for sure.


----------



## 2have4kids

Grow babies grow!!:bunny::bunny:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi All 

Mummy - hope you start to feel better soon. Those little fellas look gorgeous, I'm so glad you have your family unit now :happydance:

Minxy - blimey! Sounds like you have moved forward leaps and bounds. You have made your decision together and are moving towards it, I really hope it works for you x

2have4kids - Prague is supposed to be beautiful, it wont be long until it all starts happening for you, keeping everything crossed :hugs:

Melbram - hoping AF arrives soon for you, how frustrating x

Ducktales - not long now! Hope you are all organised!

Hope everyone else is ok xx

AFM - by my calculations I only have 2 more samples (4 weeks) to send to Sheffield for the molar monitoring. This will be a huge relief as I feel like I haven't been able to move on from the horrors of what happened whilst this has been hanging over me. All my results are coming back 'normal' which is a relief. I can then get my full blood counts done in December ready to start in Jan. I think I'll be ringing first week of Jan to start day 21. It feels like a long time away but I suppose its not really. Really hoping this will be the one :wacko:


----------



## YearningHeart

mummy - OMG! Congrats!!!!! Can I add you on fb? Whats your name on it? I hope you and the babies are doing well Awwwww it must be so nice, Im so happy for you.

How is everyone else? I hope you are all doing fine. I know many of you been asking about my IVF, Well I did go to the clinic last week and my 2nd stage of IVF starts next year in April so thats way loooong way left and I think this ones going be longer since I have to be on Metformin for a month before! :-( I dont know how long I will be waiting.

Im going to be off Baby&Bump for a while, maybe until next year or so. I just feel out of place if you know what I mean, Anyhow it was great pleasure to know you all, you are all amazing and you have all supported me so much, like I said before, I shared everything with you ladies since my family didnt know about my IVF. It was so nice to come here and read everyones updates and share mine. I thank you so much.
Those of you who are trying for a baby, I seriously wish you the best, I pray God grants you a lovely baby and those who are mothers, I wish you have more and an amazing mothergood life.

Sometimes life gives us good and other times it doesnt, Everyone gains something and everyones loses something. Dont feel you have been neglected. Take care all.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh YH its horrible to have to wait.
I had a 6 month wait in between cycles and its hard.

I hope you can do things to take your mind off it and hopefully we will see you back on next year x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yearning - I totally understand why you need a break from here, I too did earlier in the year. I hope that you have a relaxing time over Christmas and New Year ready for April and that this next time bring you your forever baby. Keep the faith :hugs: xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Yearning I totally understand, have a good break away, refocus and come fighting back next year:hugs:


----------



## Melbram

Mummy hope the pain is easing a little for you x pics on FB are lovely 

Pinky: eek almost time for you to jump back in the game! this time you will win :) hope you have a fab Christmas to enjoy your friends and family and relax before the madness begins again

YH: the wait is the worst part and I dont blame you for needing a break and time to switch off to try and forget for a little bit. Wishing you all the very best with your next cycle but in the meantime relax and indulge in your favourite things 

afm - going slightly insane with no af, now 60 days. Lower back pain, left ovarian type pain, fatigue and tiredness, emotional and moody and increased discharge (sorry tmi) argh could be af symptoms, pregnancy symptoms or maybe a cyst. Roll on 18th when I will be at the hospital anyway so may as well wait it out


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram said:


> afm - going slightly insane with no af, now 60 days. Lower back pain, left ovarian type pain, fatigue and tiredness, emotional and moody and increased discharge (sorry tmi) argh could be af symptoms, pregnancy symptoms or maybe a cyst. Roll on 18th when I will be at the hospital anyway so may as well wait it out

Oh my, 60 days? Melbram that sucks! Have you tested again? I hope the 18th comes quickly for you, if you're not preggers I hope they give you some progestins so you can get on with your next cycle. FX for no cysts either!

YH, have a lovely break, revive, refresh and we'll see you back in the spring hopefully with renewed optimism. Have a lovely Christmas.

Pinkie, Mummy, Bundles, Minxy and Ducktales how are you all doing?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all.
Melbram my periods were like that and its horrible, you just don't know what's going on do you. Hope the 18th comes around quickly.

Just fed the boys and put them down. I have to pump now. I don't enjoy doing it to be honest. It takes so long but I want my babies to have as much Breast milk as possible and only have to top up with formula when I have too. It just takes over your day. You have to pump at least 8 times a day the midwife said.

The boys are growing well.
Nathan is now 5.8.5 and Fraser is now 5.10
Putting on lots of weight and are now both over their birth weights x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

8 times a day:shock: that is a lot does it hurt? 
Yeah your breast milk has all the nutrients and goodness they need.
Aw that's good they are past there birth weight :happydance: even from your fb pic I can tell they are growing and their faces are changing, one of the boys I am not sure of his name looks so much like you


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone just got back from antenatal class which was really good. I'm good, not much to report
YH- take care and hope to see you back in April 
Pinkie- not long at all now
Melbram- how frustrating, fingers crossed for something soon or at least some answers
Mummy - great weight gain, the boys are the cutest things, love the pictures
2have4- not long at all now till Prague- enjoy the Christmas markets there, something I always wanted to do
Xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Its an odd feeling pumping. It's bare able tho.
We bought a double pump from amazon last night to be delivered today.
I need it to cut down the pumping time. 

Fraser looks like me and my brother and Nathan looks like his daddy and my nephew. 
They still look fairly similar too tho which I like. They look about the same size now.
Still on a feeding frenzy.

Hope anti natal classes are going well ducktales.

Bundles- how are you doing? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, mummy I said I wasn't going to buy anything until I was in third tri but I saw a really well rated double electric breast pump gently used and picked it up about a year ago. Can't wait to try it out one day :wacko: That was a great fb photo of you and your babies, you look so proud & happy:happydance:
Duck nice to hear you're enjoying your class.
Pinkie you hanging in there?
Melbram, not long till your appt, can't wait to hear what the next steps are or how they'll treat your mysterious non-existent AF. I think you are preggers:winkwink:
Bundles & Minxy you ok?

I was meant to take my Lupron shot yesterday and I totally messed it up when I was preparing it. It's a pen with liquid & powder in the barrel, I pressed the gun down too much and the fluid came out the needle without mixing! I was bawling on the phone to my Pharmacist and he called a doctor at the fertility clinic and found a unit of Lupron on the other side of town and faxed in the order. Oh stress me!:dohh: So we picked it up before we went out last night, injected it when we got in. What a mess. Then I was leaving a message for my coordinator and forgot my phone number. I just felt horrible and stressed out. Had my physical with the GP Friday and my blood pressure is 101 over 50 -quite low- she asked if I felt faint and told me those numbers aren't good. I just feel like staying in bed all weekend! 
Sorry for the moans. My face is terrible with acne around my chin, last day of the bcp is tomorrow thank goodness. 
I just want to be on a plane already on my way there, time drags when you're on mind numbing hormones :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. I looked rough but love holding the boys together.

Sorry you messed you. That would have really stressed me out but glad you got it sorted in the end.
That is low bp. My normal bottom number is 85 and at its highest it was 110.
They start getting concerned when its past 100. 
What did they say about it then?
If you feel fine maybe that's just you.

What the next step for you? 
I'm not sure what Lupron is or at what stage you take it.

How you feeling now you've started? X

I've had less than 2 hours sleep.
Hubby has gone for an interview. He's not prepared at all, he just hasn't had the time
I let him sleep last night whilst I sorted the boys out. They were both constantly hungry. As soon as I put 1 down the other would cry for more milk and it just carried on.

My MIL is coming to help with the 10am feed. I don't really want her too as I need to learn how to do it by myself and if they both wake at the same time I can sit on the floor and feed them in their little charts x


----------



## Ducktales

2have4, that sounds stressful, I hope you can find some calm time - your BP is low, but mine is normally 100 over 55 as standard, and the doctors have always said that it is fine, however it has made me very faint during pregnancy.
mummy - I cant imagine how tired you must be with 2, good luck to your OH today - hope he tells them he has newborn twins and they give him the job for just turning up exhausted!
hi to everyone else - Melbram, I hope you get some answers soon.
YH if you are still reading this, I totally see where you are coming from and wish you all the best for the future
Bundles and Pinkie - how are you doing?

AFM, am off on leave today having my nursery bits delivered - it has been so nice to lie in bed - I normally get up for work at 5.30 so this is a real treat
xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi all

Mummy - you look fab on your FB piccies, keeping fingers crossed for your DH, hope he gets it!

2have4kids - what a nightmare! Hope the stress is not so bad now, not long now :happydance:

Melbram - any sign yet?

AFM, I'm starting to think about round 3. I'm looking into having acupuncture alongside the treatment as so many folks seem to think it helps. I'm working on the theory it cant hurt and may help me relax if nothing else. If I can find a good clinic locally, I'll probably start soon in preparation, its only 9-10 weeks before things kick off. Has anyone else had acupuncture? xxx


----------



## Ducktales

pinkie I had acupuncture once a week before my ivf and also before and after egg collection and transfer - TBH I don't know if it helped but there are loads of studies which say it does and I figured for the extra £30 weekly, I would rather give up something else and give it the best shot - it made me feel so relaxed, so maybe it is the placebo effect but I think worth a shot.
Did you also try pineapple juice (not concentrate) for better implantation and brazil nuts too (6 a day) ?
xxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Ducktales, I've been doing a lot of reading about IVF and acupuncture and although there doesn't seem to be a huge amount of statistics/scientific data (I have that sort of mind!) most folks who have had seem to find it helps, like you say, maybe just for relaxation. Yours was successful after all! I've emailed a local clinic, fingers crossed they can help.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2have4kids aww poor you iTunes like you really stressed yourself out:hugs: I have low bp also but If you don't have symptoms I think it's ok

MummyW you fb pic is gorgeous it's such a lovely pic. Goodluck with dh interview

Ducktales ooh nursery furniture you need to show us some pictures when it's all set up. When is your due date? 

Pinkie I have not had acupuncture but I have heard good things about it

AFM my AF started today so I start buserelin on 01 dec with the hope of ET in jan


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, I had acupuncture with my IUI. It was expensive here in Calgary, I blew through $600 of perimedical coverage in less than a month with no bfp. I know statistics show a positive correlation and if you can afford it I'd definitely try it out. I only get $800 annual coverage for perimedical (massage, physio therapy etc) so that year was tough. I usually do monthly massages, they're relaxing and really help me when I'm sore from hikes or the gym.
Mummy I can only imagine the lack of sleep you two are getting. Best of luck with your husband's interview!
How's everyone else? 

It's Rememberance Day here in Canada and most have the day off. I love war movies and it's one good one after another :happydance: 
My usual bcp is 120 over 80 so it was quite low. I've been getting the black sparkles in my eyes if I get up too fast or hugged too hard from oh lol. I have to get back into the gym and eating properly. I feel like the bcp has made me depressed and lethargic and it seems now low bp too. Today's the last day of bcp thankfully. We're off to dinner tonight for my mom's birthday and my intent is to start eating high protein again tomorrow and working out :winkwink:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie so glad you feel ready to start again. You just have to keep going to get your dream of a family and anything that helps has to be a good thing if it keeps you relaxed.

Bundles glad you can start soon, it gives you something to look forward to now. 

Ducktales it's exciting to have your furniture delivered. I just wanted hubby to build it straight away ha

Hubby's interview didn't go too well. Not because he was tired but they were asking things that were nothing to do with his job. It's an internal post to become manager so he knows what is expected of that role. They can't say what money it would be anyway and he can't take a pay drop now.
I got 2 hours sleep last night. They are just so hungry all the time, defo having a growth spurt and breast milk just doesn't seem to be filling them up at the mo.
It's costing a fortune in cartons of formula to top them up so can't imagine giving it to them all day. 
I fed Nathan from 10-1 on and off today and it was Fraser last night who wanted constantly feeding. It's hard when they won't settle in between feeds as you need those few hours to recharge. Hopefully it won't last too much longer and they are back on their normal routine x


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - It was interesting to read your frank account of a recovery after a C-section, hope your starting to feel better. Cor, those boys do love to eat, sounds like they are doing brilliantly.

2Have4 - What a stress with the Lupron! We had to make up Lupron shots on IVF1 in a different way & there was a drop left in the bottom of the vial, DH was having a melt down over it as it was very specific over getting it all out, until I phoned the clinic & they said it was fine. Aaah! Hope your BP gets back to normal & you can relax before the trip. The time is flying by and it''ll soon all be happening!:happydance:
I think you guys must have quite different bank holidays to us (we get 8 a year), we don't have thanksgiving and we work on armistice day. I love the great escape but it's so sad. Next bank holiday is Christmas.

Pinkie & Bundles - Looks like we could end up cycling around about the same time. The clinic can't plan our treatment until we have a donor but hopefully Jan / Feb, better not be any later!
I've been doing acupuncture since May 2012, I really like my acupuncturist and find it really calming. She believes it helps stimulate the blood, helps get more eggs and regulate the hormones. A lot of the famous fertility people like Zita West and Emma Cannon really believe in the power of it.

Ducktales - When do you start your maternity leave? How long are you taking off?

AFM: So it's a week & a half since we had the blood tests that are needed for donor matching, the results aren't likely to be in until the end of the week / Monday, but the nurse we saw said I could chase it up today. Will be on that about 9:30! 
Was feeling really agitated and impatient about the process but now everything has calmed down and I've had a chance to chill out I'm feeling much better about the wait & more level headed. It's stressful when the goal posts keep moving and they can't be specific. I'm one of many to them but this is everything to me, i don't think they get that sometimes. I've realised that finally this is it that however long it takes to get to cycle we will being doing this in the first 3 months of 2014, that whatever happens will move forward and there will be an outcome, whether good or bad we should be able to do something with the results not constrained by the NHS. I'm going to concentrate solely on this in 2014, by the end of it we'll either be PG or having to take the next step to a family and seeing how we feel on adoption. Praying I get pregnant, can't wait to be a Mummy.


----------



## Ducktales

hi minxy - I know where you are coming from, it is everything to you and every day wasted is frustrating, but to them, and every one else, they see that it is going to happen in the next few months and says "isn't that quick" and you are thinking WHAT !!! But at least, frustrating as it is, you have a plan in place and hopefully it will all race by, what with Christmas and new year
I am leaving work on 29th nov and planning to be off minimum of 6 months, but probably more like 9 months - because my husband also gets commission, it means that we need to review it each month, as his basic salary does not cover our bills and mortgage (we need £3000 per month just to pay for the basics, as our mortgage is so vast) so a bit frightening really.
xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Ducktales - a lovely rest in the run up to Christmas & the birth. So exciting! Not long to go, you must be counting down the days to leaving work with your early mornings & long days. I think only ladies who've been through this get the waiting! 

Afm: called the clinic, the bloods aren't back yet. But the nurse has my file on her desk & is checking every day. That's what I love about a small clinic the personal service and the fact they know my name. Feeling happy with them at the mo & jan still has spaces so fingers crossed we get in then.


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: what a nightmare re: the Lupon injection! glad you got it sorted. GL with your high protein diet. I used to have some protein shake to make up the numbers

Ducktales: buying nursery furniture :) its all getting very near now even more so with imminent maternity leave. 

Bundles: yey for AF arriving and starting Buserelin shortly 

Mummy: getting to hours sleep - badtimes! hope the little ones start to settle a bit. It must be so hard providing for 2. My SIL struggled to produce as much as her little girl was demanding alone!

Minxy: FX for a quick match x 

afm still no sign now day 68! Did another strip test on Monday - BFN. I guess if I was pregnant I would be about 7 weeks. You do hear about people getting negative results even after 10-12 weeks but Im not holding out a great deal of hope. On average AF arives around day36 so working on that basis I am due on again this Saturday....we will see what happens ey x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, Melbram what are you testing with? Try a FRER - it's the lucky brand for me! Or else I wish AF on you soon, Saturday sounds good. :wacko: Your appointment is coming up right (thankfully)?

Ducktales, I'm hoping you have a long lovely mat leave. It's a huge burden to pay that much just for basics. Hopefully those commissions come rolling in! Enjoy decorating your nursury. I completely understand about the pay cuts. We get 55% of our pay to a cap of $2100/month here for 1 year mat leave. I always thought, if I could, I'd babysit for someone to help with the income? But the more I think about it, if I have twins it'll be impossible. If I have a singleton, I'm going to seriously consider this option. We get our pay cut and then when we go back to work we have to pay for child care. It's brutal. One day, women will have the same full salary when they leave to have children and childcare will be subsidized so that it's not so horrifically expensive ($1100/child over here). That's a little under what I pay on my mortgage. If we get twins, I'm going to have to find a nanny. Thankfully our house works really well to house a nanny in the basement. There's a kitchen and really big windows down there, somehow it'll work out.

Minxy, if for whatever reason your UK donor fails would you try Czech Republic? I really hope they can work something out for you in January. Did you want them to match your blood types? I told them blood type was my last priority, would rather have a closer match to height, eye colour etc. They told me that if I don't tell my child about the donor eggs they might find out if I don't match the blood type. The counselling at the fc helped with this. We'll be telling our children that an angel helped mom create them. They'll have some sort of understanding where they came from, no secrets. I'll probably wind up having to have the RH shot anyway, O- isn't easily matched. I'm very excited for you, it's great having someone else to relate to with donor eggs on this thread. Not that we want to be in this position, but you know what I mean. Have to do what's necessary to have a family.

Mummy how are you doing? Did that double pump come in the mail yet? Sorry to hear that it didn't go well with your OH's interview, you never know until he gets that call, don't give up yet!

I'm off the bcp yeay! Just waiting for AF to come and then I start estrogen. We're doing wine teams at work and 2 years ago when my colleague was pregnant her team (Babybrains) won the pot - 27 bottles of wine each. I'm on 3 teams this year and won't even be there for half of the draws lol and then I won't be able to drink the stuff (hopefully). We have a nice cool wine cellar in the basement that'll keep them til I'm done and I'm sure OH would uncork a few to preserve his sanity in the mean time. 
16 more sleeps til we fly out of here!:happydance:


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: 16 more sleeps! that will fly by. 

Yes appointment is Monday. The appointment is with gynae to see about having tubes checked. I tested 2 weeks ago with a clear blue digital but the test on Monday was a cheap strip test. I will see what they say on Monday i'd imagine they might get some bloods done for me


----------



## Ducktales

2have4 - that mat leave sounds great - I get 18 weeks full pay, then the following 21 weeks at £136 per week (basically nothing) and then after that, nothing at all!!
yes twins must be tough on the pocket - mummy thinking of you
hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4 - its the clinic that are making us match on blood type and they want a cystic fibrois blood test too, that's not mandatory at other clinics but mine clearly like to dot the i's and cross the T's. When the test comes back I'm going to tell them we're least interested in that. Like you height, eye, hair, skin colour match is most important, after that a degree (though neither DH or I have one!), and hobbies. Also preference to someone who has been used as a donor before and has created a baby. And 100% no to anyone allergic to animals - that's my deal breaker! Hopefully they'll have someone suitable! If we can't find a UK donor we like the next option would be the European Sperm bank.
Donor sperm is a bit different to egg donation in the fact that in the UK a donor can only create 10 families max (no matter how many kids I have from them, we'd count as 1 family), in Europe its 40 max and US 80 max. I don't like the idea of loads of people running around with half the same DNA as my child. Not sure how many times a woman would want to donate, lot more effort than for men! But I think we could match well with a donor from europe, someone said the other day I have very 'slovac' colouring! Not sure what that means but I think its my pale skin, blue eyes and round face. Luckily DH looks very similar but that limits donor looks.

We'll definitely be explaining from the start, all the research shows honesty is the best for the child. I hate secrets too. It's definitely nice to have someone else going down the same road.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello everyone

Mummy - just loved todays picture on FB, how cute! Are you finding a routine now? Sorry about the job interview, when will he hear the result? Does it reflect on his current job?

2have4kids - so close now, yay! :happydance: Have you started packing yet?! I probably would have done. What an exciting time for you, I have a good feeling about this, will be keeping everything crossed for you

Melbram - I hope AF arrives for you soon. I've read a lot about folks who have had their tubes checked and it has solved the problem, I really hope this helps you 

Ducktales - not long until mat leave now! What a fab time of year for it all to be happening. I was quite shocked when you mentioned your monthly outgoings but then remembered you are in London. Quite a lot to find though. You would get an awful lot for that in Lincolnshire!

Minxy - any news on the bloods? Sounds like you are all good to go and have really thought it through. Are you gearing up for going again, any special dietary hints etc?!

AFM - had my first acupuncture yesterday and felt very relaxed afterwards. I'm going every 2 weeks until IVF starts and then it will be more regular to fit in with the treatment and then tailored around ER and ET. 
I had a letter from Sheffield hospital (where they have been monitoring me following molar) and they have given me the all clear :happydance: 

AF arrived today so CD1 for IVF will be 7th Jan. I'll be having the endoscratch on CD19 (I think) and then start buserelin CD21. I'm ready to go again now but also looking forward to Christmas first. I'm hoping the next few months brings great news for us all. Collectively, we have really been through it! xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> AFM - had my first acupuncture yesterday and felt very relaxed afterwards. I'm going every 2 weeks until IVF starts and then it will be more regular to fit in with the treatment and then tailored around ER and ET.
> I had a letter from Sheffield hospital (where they have been monitoring me following molar) and they have given me the all clear :happydance:
> 
> AF arrived today so CD1 for IVF will be 7th Jan. I'll be having the endoscratch on CD19 (I think) and then start buserelin CD21. I'm ready to go again now but also looking forward to Christmas first. I'm hoping the next few months brings great news for us all. Collectively, we have really been through it! xxx

-wow Pinkie, it sounds like things are gearing up for you too! I've heard endo scratch can really improve the odds of implantation after IVF, I hope it works for you. 
Jan 7th will be here faster that you know it. We'll be 1 month and 2 days apart, hope to frequent the pregancy boards with you xx

I haven't started packing although I'm going to bring the luggage up this weekend. I like to pop things in my little case as I think of them. Since we're in an apartment I'm going to bring my favourite tea & decaf Starbucks coffee and a few snacks (hame made roasted nuts & fruit etc).
I don't usually take checked luggage, just a small rollie carry on. I went to Florida with 1/2 full tiny rollie, almost nothing in it. It's the complete opposite from my early 20's when I used to take so much I could barely carry it all. Feeling more confident in my old age I guess:haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Maternity pay is pretty crap and quite a shock when your used to having a fair amount more.

Theres so much to think about with donor egg and sperm. You obviously want yoir child to look like you as much as possible. 
You can have children that are into stuff completely different to you tho.
I like the idea of 10families max other here and id feel the same about your child potentially having half siblings everywhere.
Youd have to consider at what age is appropriate to tell a child the info i suppose.

It sounds as though most of you are moving onto the next chapter now or starting a new cycle and yet again its around the same times. 

Im up expressing and then back to bed before the boys wake up again.

Got doctors in the morning to review my blood pressure and see if i can come off the pills or reduce them a bit.

We are going to give the boys their 1st bath today. Cant wait to see their reactions and hoprfuly they dont poo in there ha x


----------



## 2have4kids

First bath? Now that's going to be fun! I hope you're able to get a little more sleep mummy. Also good luck at the doc's appointment tomorrow. 

I have no problem with the kids having different interests. Working as an artist for a living and being into a gazillion of fun sports in my younger years, I have complete faith that we'll be able to draw out their best qualities and develop them. For example, everyone is an artist in their own way, we just have to nurture the medium we prefer most. My mom would tell you she hasn't a creative bone in her body but she's got the most gorgeous garden in her quadrant of the city (seriously -she's on a garden tour circuit). 
I agree that it's good to put a 10 limit family. There was a documentary that told people's stories of how they explain at each age more and more of the assisted conception picture to children. 
Just can't wait to get the bfp and make it to week 38. So impatient right now. The time drags when you need it to speed up.


----------



## Melbram

Hows everyone doing? 

Pinky: Roll on 2014 FX for your BFP. Nice to have a relaxing Christmas together next year might be very different :)

mummy: How did the little ones' bath go? they look like they are coming on a treat! 

afm: still no af but boobs are sore and some period type pains so I think the witch is stiring. Appointment tomorrow re: lap and dye fx they give us the go ahead will keep you posted.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck tomorrow Melbram, really hoping they will get you booked in :hugs:


----------



## Ducktales

Good luck melbram
X


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram best of luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Melbram

Thanks Ladies

All booked in for Lap & Dye on the 22nd January. The Dr nearly wasnt going to let us do it/approve NHS funding as we have male factor so it might not help us! only reason he did approve was because I was banging on about my irregular cycle, painful period and general pain I am feel is coming from my left ovary. I think he thinks I could have endo. Had pre-op and everything done today which was good given we live an hour away from the hospital. So now just a bit of a wait which I dont mind too much as there is a lot to do in the run up to xmas and didnt fancy being laid up and feeling uncomfortable x


----------



## Ducktales

That's good it's so quick
I found the lap and due painful during it but was fine the next day
Take a couple of painkillers before you have it just in case but some ladies don't find it at all painful
X


----------



## 2have4kids

Well Melbram I'm glad you sorted that out. Steps to the way forward. I really hope you don't have endo!

I've just been looking up the side effects of these Lupron injections. It's mostly used for women with endo and the side effects are horrific. I've been having scratchy wormy itchy feeling just under my skin since I had the first injection in October along with rash and really dry skin. Terrible terrible acne on my chin, sore throat and I feel like my immune system has been compromised (this might be a good thing going into a DE IVF as I suspect immune issues and taking prednisone to deal with it. Been taking an antihistimine to get rid of the itchy skin feeling, just can't take it anymore. And I've gained weight, I just feel a complete lack of motivation and complete lethargy.

Lupron has been associated with birth defects (cleft lip, mental ******ation, and immature organ growth) 3-5%. If I can help it, I'll never ever go on this stuff again. The side effects are often more horrific than the terrible pain women feel with endo and if you guys are ever prescribed it I highly recommend asking for alternatives. 

If, for whatever reason, I have to do this again, they can control my cycle using progestins instead (northisterone) of Lupron. Grrr. Rant over.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Melbram, I'm so glad they have booked you in for the tests and that the timescale is quick. I hope this helps you move forward but also hope you don't have endo. You can now relax and enjoy Christmas and re-group in the New Year :thumbup:

2have4kids, Lupron sounds horrific. Not long now, it will all be worth it when you get the end result. Lets hope you never have to do this again x

How's everyone else? Not much news here, blood tests booked next week so that everything is back up to date for the clinic in Jan.

What a crazy game this is :hugs:


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi all

Membram - glad you've got your appointment sorted. 

2have4 - the time us racing by, hope the Lipton doesn't get any worse. 

Getting a bit fed up, the blood tests still aren't back. I'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow and get them to check they're not lost. Just so fed up of waiting, waiting but we can all relate to that. 

Also feeling down in the dumps because in the time it's taken us to do 1 of our failed cycles thanks to umpteen hospital appointments a woman at work who is married, had her husband come to England on a 1 month holiday, she got knocked up, has had her baby ,moved home, moved back to England & re-started work today. All in 15 months. Feeling a bit green eyed monster this evening.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad they agrred to let you have the lap done melbram. I didnt find it painful at all. They tell you to take pain kilers an hour before your appt. i felt cramps after.

How is everyone?
Im exhausted. Had 5 bad nights sleep but luckily a fairly good 1 sunday night before my hubbys 1st day at work. I fekt like i was feeding and changing them all day as i was doing it by myself, the day flew by.

They hated their 1st bath. Thry screamed all the way through. It was a bit stressful but boys hate to be in the air. Hopefully its not like that all the time x


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - sounds exhausting but amazing. Sounds like your doing a brilliant job! Hopefully the boys will come round to the bath. It's a bit early to start being soap shy. 

Afm: had a very stressful day waiting for the clinic to call, the CMV test is back but still waiting on blood group. Thryve now finally said the hospital doing the test has confirmed they have the sample. So I just need to sit it out. They've promised they'll call when the results are in. 
Trying to relax but just want to get in with having a chance.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh 2 have4- that all sound horrible.
I know how bad itching under the skin can be with my liver problem and its just unbearable.
I think the bad side effects affect very few people but they have to tell you about them. Don't worry. Loads of women use it.

Being a mummy is bloody hard work but so lovely.
They hold your fingers when feeding. They stare into your eyes.
Being kissed and cuddled and the smell of you settles them.

Nathan has colic and its hard work with him not settling and crying x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy sorry they didn't like their first bath, it will get better soon. It does sound wonderful though despite the lack of sleep and crying/colic. How's the new pump working for you?
Minxy so close now to crossing the bridge & trying again. Hold on!
Pinkie it sounds exciting, dec will wiz by. Roll on January!
How's everybody else doing?
Have any of you seen the Inbetweeners? Oh my goodness, we watched it with my oh's bro and his two teenage boys, couldn't stop laughing. Quality British TV ha!

We just got the email asking us if we want to accept our donor today. She's 26, 5'9/176cm, 58kg, proven donor, blue-green eyes (what does that mean - don't we either have blue or green but not both?) lol, bachelors degree and excellent bill of genetic and current health. Sounds perfect to me. Just got my paid medical leave approved for 2 weeks, moving forward!
9 sleeps left till Prague!


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids - that's great news! She sounds too good to be true :haha: 9 sleeps will wiz by too, I have a good feeling about this for you x


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: Lupron sounds awful but your donor sounds fab! its all really happening now :thumbup:

Pinkie: Almost your last blood test then you can move forwrd :happydance:

MinxY: waiting for the phone to ring is the worst! any news yet?

Mummy: Sounds like your doing great and will soon get into your own routine. It really is rubbish that the men doing get more time off though isnt it. I hope I recover from the lap and dye like you. I cant imagine it being half as bad as the pain I suffered with OHSS

afm: AF has started to arrive - hopefully I can start getting my body back to normal...well at least until lap and dye!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey 2have4kids 
The donor sounds good. I am not sure what blue/ green eyes are maya they change in the light:thumbup:
9 sleeps:happydance: have you checked the wether we are forecasted to have snow here and it's usually worse round that way. 
Here is a link to the Christmas markets which looks lovely
https://www.pragueexperience.com/events/christmas_opening_times.asp

Mummy. Aaww poor Nathan, colic is not nice, my niece had it when she was born to. We use to rub her lower back to help move the gas down. 

Melbram yah:happydance: it's arrived


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

How is everyone? Any news Minxy? Are you ready for your trip 2have4kids? 

AFM, quietly preparing for round three. Blood tests tomorrow and acupuncture on Wednesday.

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, when do you start your meds? I'm looking forward to hearing about your BFP!
I've just scheduled an u/s to find out lining thickness and started with 3x/day estrogen now until transfer Dec 9th. Going to bring my suitcase up tonight and pack some things.
How was everybody's weekend? OH took me to see Eddie Izzard, he was very clever & funny.


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone,

The bloods are back!!! Got the call yesterday whilst at work, was starting to really worry. Paid them their £1k to find a donor from their bank. This was 4:30pm last night so expecting they might not get to the main clinic until today. The clinic seemed to think I would hear back this week. On that basis I'm taking BCP from my next AF, which is about Monday I think. Looking at collection in January as doing short protocall. Game on!! Getting excited.

2have4 - Eddie Izzard is good, he's acted in a few things too & been very good as well as his comedy. 
Inbetweeners is hilarious, haven't seen all of them, might add it to my 2ww watching list. Have you seen Gavin & Stacey? It's so funny one of the best british comedies.
Your donor sounds fab, I'd be very happy with her. I hope we're as lucky. Do all your family & friends think your going on a lovely pre-christmas holiday?

Pinkie - Do you have an estimated EC date yet? Looks like we could be cycling at the same time if we're happy with the donor.
I'm having an endoscratch too. It's £130 (bargain compared to everything else), and there's been a lot of good press on it. Hopefully this will give us both the edge.

Mummy - hope your getting some sleep & Nathan's colic is ok. Loving your piccies.

Melbram, Bundles - hope your both ok


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids, I start meds in the third week of January. CD1 will be around the 9th Jan, endoscratch on CD19 and meds CD21. Cant wait! Not long until your trip now, its all happening! :happydance:

Minxy - that's great news! Everything happens so quickly on short protocol. Really hope this is the one for you, I have a good feeling it will be :hugs: I'm on long protocol so egg collection will probably not be until late feb/early march.

I've had a bad cold for about 7 weeks now and its all ended up in my head. Went to the doctor on Friday who put me on strong antibiotics. She said she wanted me clear of any deep rooted infection ready for January which I thought was good. Trouble is, the tablets have had a nasty affect on my tummy :dohh: Only 10 more days of tablets, still, it seems to be good for the diet :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> I've had a bad cold for about 7 weeks now and its all ended up in my head. Went to the doctor on Friday who put me on strong antibiotics. She said she wanted me clear of any deep rooted infection ready for January which I thought was good. Trouble is, the tablets have had a nasty affect on my tummy :dohh: Only 10 more days of tablets, still, it seems to be good for the diet :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

Sorry to hear you've been sick, that sucks. The prednisone that I'm on is meant to kill my immune system. I've been taking probiotics to help my tummy bugs stay healthy. If you're on strong antibiotics these might help you too or at least the acidophilous strain. Get better before the holidays chica!:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all
I'm bit behind. I will read back and catch up with everyone later. Just wanted to say hi, I do think of everyone and their journey. You will all get there so soon.
My days are a bit of a blur really. Not getting much sleep 3-4 hours is a killer x


----------



## Ducktales

hi everyone, 
mummy - that sounds hideous
Pinkie - how are you finding the acupuncture?
2have4 - so close now, how exciting
Minxy, also so close!
Melbram, bundles how are you ?

I had my last day at work today and am looking forward to being off work now.
not much else to report just waiting now
looking forward to hearing all the good news BFPs from the girls on here
xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi all, how's everyone doing?
Ducktales you must be so relieved to be off! Enjoy
Minxy i'm so excited for you and glad you're on short protocol. Not long now! I'll look up gavin & Stacey <-- thanks!
Pinkie are you feeling any better? I hope you're taking care.
Mummy, those boy are seriously squeezable now. Those are some nice big milk tummies :haha: the new pump must be working?
Melbram how are you? Sounds like you've been having fun from your fb posts 
I know I've missed someone, i'll blame it on jetlag! Hi to everybody!

Afm, we arrived in Prague yesterday. Have a lovely apartment close to the hustle & bustle but off on a side street for peace & quiet. First appointment is on Wed for u/s #2, donor egg retrieval, and oh's deposit. My first u/s was 8mm last wed, she said this was right on schedule. Had an update on the donor the other day, everything going well. We've just got back from walking the city all day today. It's do nice to get out and move. A bit nippy but nothing like the misery I lwft back in Calgary lol. Is meant to be -20 and lower with wind chill next week. The ski resorts are all in full swing with loads of snow on the ground already bbrrrr! My feet are resting on a toasty hot water bottle this moment, i hate the cold!

I've got most of my christmas shopping & cat-sitter thank you gift done. We went to the most amazing bar called the Hemingway. Omg, the drinks were works of art. A nice way to end having anything with booze for the next 9 months! Keep warm kittens xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi 2 have4kids 
Glad you are enjoying yourself in Prague. Wrap up warm! Good luck for your scan on Wednesday. 

Ducktales aw you do not have long now! Did you get the nursery sorted? 

MummyW your boys are gorgeous I saw the pics with the novelty dummies sooo cute

Hi everyone else hope your good? 
AFM started dr tonight so just waiting for AF and will have blood test. Due in 10 days.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have 4- its really happening now. Great. Enjoy yourself as much as you can.
Do they up date uou about the donor the whole way through.

Ive read back but its hsrd to take it all in really. My brain is frazzled.
Both boys have colic and want to be held all the time. Trying not too though. 

Everyone prepared for christmas x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi I'm on mat leave now so just finishing the nursery and getting the last bits in
Love to everyone
X


----------



## Melbram

Hi Ladies

Pinkie : hope the acupuncture is going ok and assists in keeping you relaxed. January will soon be here for you to get going again 

mummy: 3-4 hours sleep :huh: I would be like a zombie. Sorry to hear they both have colic bless you. My niece had colic pretty much right after she was born and like your two little cherubs was very needy 

Ducktales: Congrats on begining your maternity leave how are you feeling? any niggles yet?

Bundles: Yey for DR. When is your EC expected?

Minxy: Great news on getting bloods back. Its all going to be happening in January

2H4K: Prague sounds fab! Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow :dust:

afm: I have been enjoying a few too many vinos but what the heck its nearly Christmas. Went to an African restaurant a week or so ago and tried Crocodile - it was rather nice - for anyone who knows me I am the most annoying fussy eater lol and last week I had a committee event where there was food and drink and the following day the departmental head cooked for a few of us which consisted of champers on arrival and it was down-hill from there really :haha: think I will lay off the booze until the xmas doo which is a free bar 12-5pm - lethal! 

Planning on buying the xmas tree this weekend to try and get into the festive spirit. For some reason it really doesnt feel like xmas yet maybe because its not been that cold. Still got some shopping to buy but just odd bits and bobs


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi melbram 
Glad to see you are enjoying yourself, I tried crocodile to at a restaurant in Camden. It was crocodile spring roll. I think it had more of the wrapping than crocodile but I still say I have eaten it:haha:
I am having fet so hope to have ET week beginning 6th jan


----------



## Melbram

Sorry Bundles forgot you were doing FET. Slightly easier on the body then!

Look like will be quite the baby boom next year :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles that's exciting!! Are you going to have wine over the holidays? I've had a little this week in Prague but I'm done now, getting down to business.

Melbram, enjoy some for me K? Lol that open bar sounds like fun! So does croc taste like chicken then?


----------



## Melbram

Will do 2H4K. Yes its tastes just like chicken really. As it was a friends birthday they made her to a bush-tucker challenge. God only knows what she had to eat and drink because they wouldnt tell us he he


----------



## Ducktales

not sure I could eat crocodile - it is more the thought of it than anything else!
no niggles for me, just getting organised
I cant wait for a glass of wine - yum
x


----------



## 2have4kids

Lol, it seems like white meat is always a little like that. I had rabbit at a french friends house, (so sad little rabbit!) ...like chicken. I don't know why it's such a big deal, would seem like too many bones & too fussy to cook the cute little things. C'est la vie!
Inan Irish pub warming up. Have they banned smoking in english pubs yet? Peeeuwww, stinks. I'm glad I brought wool sweaters, they seem to release the smoke quite efficiently, had to wash my cotton stuff this morning.


----------



## Ducktales

yes we have had a smoking ban for years
I was so happy as I hated stinking my clothes and sheets out from someone elses smoke
xx


----------



## MinxyChick

OMG! What day I have had!!!

As a side note I did do a lovely little update earlier in the week with nice personal notes to everyone, hit submit & it had logged me out. Was so annoyed never re-typed but I wish the best for you all whatever your up to.

So today, I had an appointment at the clinic to get my drug schedule from the nurse. So Since our fail we've had 3 appointments with the Dr and at each I've confirmed we will be doing short protocall & I wrote an e-mail confirming this. 
So today I rock up without DH (it doesn't need us both to get a schedule), and the Nurse (who was training I thought in April), whips out a schedule and says you'll be down regging with Buserlin from 28 December, I pointed out that we'd had these 3 appointments, the Dr had written to my GP and he'd said we could do short. Not interested, the clinic is closed over Christmas, its for scheduling. So again I said 'but...' so (she was such a snotty jobs worth sort & I hate a jobs worth), so then she said she'd check with the head nurse, comes back, 'your doing long'. So again I protested with saying I was doing it because of the side effects really effecting me (I think half of that was in my head), so she said the Medical Director of the whole clinic is here today & I'll check with him & you'll do what he says. Fine.
She then said wait in the waiting room & she even picked up my coat for me!!
Anyway after maybe 20 minutes she called me back, went straight into the schedule...so I'm on short. ha ha :happydance:

Absolutely steaming with annoyance, and sorely tempted to go to the main clinic, which I didn't want to do as driving an hour and a half both ways if it snows is a real worry to me. But I thinking if the weather gets that bad I'll try and get to the local travel lodge or see if there are any b&b's nearby.
1). I'm annoyed that 3 appointments, 1 letter, 1 e-mail counts for nothing. Did they even look at my file?
2). Again the 1st time I nearly OHSS as my e2 was very high, 2nd time I have luveris & all was ok. So should I have it again for that reason? They clearly haven't checked.
3). Really annoyed at how the nurse treated me, when I asked her questions on the endo scratch she was very sharp. Even though I was mega polite at all times. 
I can't see the other clinic being any different but as am so annoyed right now.
Will see what DH says tonight.
At least having the endo scratch means I'll see the Dr so can ask him about the protocall.

Hope you all have a good weekends, I will not let this spoil mine!


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy sorry you had such a crap nurse!! Next time just plain out tell her to lose the tone and read your chart. You don't need that! 
At least someone knows what's going on, maybe you should be writing your own prescriptions too, you could politely offer your services :haha: oh man, I'm not very good with ppl with attitude, I've got a short fuse for idiots. Glad you got your protocol nevertheless.


----------



## Ducktales

minxy - what a rude annoying cow
it can only get better
stupid moo
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh minxy what a stress for you! That would really have annoyed me but its all good now. Bet she hated coming to tell you, you were doing short sfter all that, the rude cow.
No stressing now as your on what you should be.


2h4 I was so glad when they banned smoking in pubs and clubs. It must have been years a go now as I was still clubbing when it happened. It was lovely going home not stinking.
So the can still do it in Prague?

Bundles when's FET? 

How's everyone else.

After a pretty bad day Nathan slept 12-6! Good boy! Fraser did not but he was only up for 45 mins feeding at 2-2.45. I normally wake the other baby up to feed but I decided I'd leave him and go back to bed and if he woke me up in half hour or so if feed him then. Was so surprised when I woke at 5.30 and he was still asleep.
I don't think it will happen every night tho.

We taking the bubs to see Father Christmas today. I know they won't know but want a cute picture and going with my best friend and her baby girl.

Can't believe how quickly Christmas is coming up x


----------



## 2have4kids

I bet you'll get loads of baby gifts this season mummy! 
Yes they still have smoking in the restaurants & pubs here (and Turkey when we went). Very stinky but we managed to find an amazing seafood place yesterday with no smoking.
Hows everyone doing? I've got to call for an update today and then there's no more updates till transfer. The time seems to be going slowly. :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It will go slow as this is what you've been waiting for.
It's nearly 12am and put 1 little man down and finishing feeding the other and hopefully they will go 5/6 hours if I'm very lucky again.
They cluster feed from 8-12 and have slept until 6am for 3 nights now so hoping for the best. I can cope staying up until 12 if I get a good block of sleep.

Thinking of you a lot Carmen. Such a hard but wonderful time x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Minxychick what a silly nurse! 
2have4kids how did the update go? It's transfer day today:happydance::happydance::dust::dust: wishing you all the best :hugs: 
MummyW fet should be first week in jan. It does not sound like a lot of sleep 12 till 6 but I bet it's much better then 2 hour pockets here and there


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, it's done! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## MinxyChick

Awww wow! Beautiful! How many blasts did u get? Any good to freeze? 

Wishing you so much luck xxx


----------



## Ducktales

wow, fab news
everything crossed for you
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx girls, there were 4 more grade 2's, he reassured me that to him they looked great, just slow growing. If they catch up to grade 1 by tomorrow they'll freeze them for us. If not, no frosties. They only freeze top grade embies. I suppose it keeps their stats high as well as new fees coming in for future babies. I have faith, will call tomorrow for the update


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wooo congrats on being PUPO.

12-6am is great for 6week old babies.
It won't happen all the time but was lovely.

We getting a new car this week. Very much needed.

Bundles you'll be wishing Christmas to be over x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

So excited for you 2have4kids, really hope this is it for you :happydance: Try to relax and laugh a lot!

How is everyone else? Any updates? No news here, waiting for AF due Wed then its the countdown for cycle 3. Did my usual test this morning, BFN of course but slightly less upsetting knowing there is a little hope just around the corner.

x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congrats on being PUPO.x
MummyW I really am! 3 weeks to go. Bought the Christmas tree yesterday so looking forward to Christmas in the meantime. Aw so have you decided what car your getting?


----------



## MinxyChick

Glad to hear everyone is doing well one way or another. 
Have everything crossed for you 2have4.

Following Friday's post & appointment, we've decided to move all our treatment back to the main clinic. Phoned up today and have been moved across, spoke to a lovely woman. Hope it really is this simple. Plus I've got the Eeva booked and can have GA for EC. Result! Also have cancelled the endoscratch as having Eeva.
27 Jan is booked for tentative EC date. Happy enough for this, had to wait an extra week to get Eeva as they only have 2 machines.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Sorry for sounding thick but what is Eeva? x


----------



## MinxyChick

No problem, its a new thing.

Normally our embies are kept in an incubator where they have to take them out to check progress. Eeva is a new thing where they can watch their progress, leave them in until day 5, they video the growth to make sure its normal and if more than 1 gets to blast it will help pick the one most likely to implant. It costs an extra £700-800 and not all clinics have the machine. 
The first Eeva baby was born about 2 months ago. As we've never got to blast we really want to throw this at it too plus we couldn't get it on the NHS. Originally we hoped this plus IMSI would work with Dh's sperm but even then it was 5% so hopefully with donor...


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy it sounds really great!! I'm super excited for you. The new clinic sounds way better.


----------



## Ducktales

Minxy that all sounds great, it's all so close
Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy glad your doing that.
I didn't know what it meant either.
It may give you more hope of staying positive throughout the process.

We got our car. So much more room which will really be handy. It drives lovely
We got a Volvo 4x4. They are very reliable cars and built very solidly x


----------



## 2have4kids

Volvos are awesome vehicles mummy, I'd live to get their suv. The next vehicle I get will be a higher driving suv that I hop up into rather than lowering down into. Now that I don't run anymore my knees don't hurt as much but they still get achy. I feel like an arthritic old woman getting into my OH's little red 360Z, not the 20 year old spring chicken that should be slinking into it lol. I've been begging him to sell it for years now but I think his ego is tied up in it! He told me to sell my Acura and he'll help me out with the SUV. I'm after a 7 seater Kia Sorento eventually. But with all these IF expenses it'll be a few years before that's on the radar.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I like the Volvos too its just the name that puts me off (sounds too much like Vulva :blush:)! My SiL has one for her day to day family car and gets on really well with it. I'm lucky enough to have a Toyota Hilux Invincible and I love it. It goes anywhere and is really comfy. We had a hood fitted onto the back for the dogs but it will also be handy (hopefully one day) for pushchair etc. I've always been more of a 4x4 type, sporty cars have never really been my thing, mostly because I cant get in and out with any dignity and certainly not in a skirt! :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I used to have a convertible and miss it but not practical at all.

Ha pinkie vulva!

Got our Christmas tree today woo can't wait to decorate it at the weekend and going to Costco too. See what the nappy and wipes are.
Need to buy my turkey too x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, we're getting close to Christmas now. I'm thankful that mom's doing a turkey this year. We'll prob get the Christmas tree up this weekend.

Well I finally heard back from the clinic and they didn't freeze any of the eggs. That mean they feel none of them got to grade A. It makes me sad because not only do I want 4 kids but it's all or nothing for this round. I hope beyond all hopes that this works. I'm back in frosty Canada now, just watching more movies :haha:

I hope everyone's ok, have you got your shopping done? Enjoying the work functions? We've got a nice dinner with the OH's company tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Blythe

2have. How long were you out there in total? Did you have any pre treatment in Canada?

I hope so very much this works....you deserve it :flower:


----------



## MinxyChick

MummyW - the new car sounds just what you need for 2 growing boys & all their stuff. Enjoy putting up the tree.

2H4 - I wouldn't worry about the lack of frosties my clinic only freezes the best blasts otherwise they might not survive being thawed and people would have a wasted FET treatment. I'm sure those embies are snuggling in tight. Are you back to work before Xmas now? 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Thanks for the kind wishes on the nurse / clinic / treatment situation. I feel much happier having moved, I've had a nice letter come through with a Q&A and price list from the new clinic, its not much but I never got anything out of the other place, I need to think how to sensitively feed back their failings, I may discuss it with the new nurses when I go to the main clinic.
Now we have a plan I can chill out for Christmas, it's BCP & then baseline scan 15th Jan. Also my boss has been amazing for my 4 pre-treatment appointments I can 'work from home' i.e. go to my appointments middle of the day (fx'd to avoid the icey roads), and make my hours up either side by using a laptop at home & connecting to the office over the internet. This is more than generous (hopefully I won't need to do a full day's work either! - naughty).
Leaving work early today (4pm) & going for a Christmas Afternoon Tea with DH, then home to watch Love Actually. If I wasn't Christmas'd up already I would be after that. Then going to stay with my friend this weekend and then we're going to another friend's birthday & games night, then dropping off my god daughter's Christmas present Sunday. I'll be cream crackered by the time I get home so the rest of Sunday in front of the telly. 
I haven't done much recently but with all the stress of the donor thing, donor weekend, Drs, counselling, more Drs, finding donor, clinic and going to work I'm exhausted, plan to spend Christmas being as restful as possible and be renenewed for Jan. Being infertile is too time-consuming!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mummy - enjoy your festive planning/shopping! 

2have4kids - I know how you feel about the frosties, I've never had any either, but your embies looked fab so keep positive, whens your test date?

Minxy - so glad you are feeling more positive and have all your plans in place. I keep telling myself that January will be here before we know it, I really hope so!

AFM, AF arrived last night so all ok. My fertile week will be Christmas week so looking forward to an action packed few days! Our last chance before we're back on the rollercoaster. Minxy, your comment about infertility being so time-consuming really made me smile, its exactly how I feel too. When we're aren't organising, jabbing, being poked and prodded and scanned, we're thinking about it instead! 

xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy, I hope you guys are enjoying the new car, it'll be a magical Christmas with the twins this year!

Hi Blythe! I did prednisone for 1 month beforehand as well as a Lupron shot and bcp estrogen and progesterone in order to since my cycle with the donor's. I'm also on baby aspirin and having a gluten free diet with turmeric & milk morning & night to stave off inflammation. The prednisone to kill my immune system in case there's something going on there. We on,y needed to be there from Dec 2-11 but we went from Nov 29- Dec 12. It was really nice, made a small holiday out of it. Thanks for the kind words, I really hope this works. I have been feeling smal cramps & dull pains but until I make it to the double lines and then out for first/second tri, I'll be terrified of failure.

Minxy, when we twist our lives around having children and put so much effort, time, money. and tears into ttc it is exhausting. I'm not giving up no matter what. But for my financial and emotional health, for all of ours, I really hope some more successes start happening!

Pinky that sounds awesome about getting busy around Christmas time :haha: there's no better time than during the holidays! I'll start testing on Sunday, it's pribably a bit early but if there's a double line I'd like to catch it asap. I know it's a process and won't be disappointed if it hasn't shown up yet.

Hi Melbram, Ducktales, everyone else! 

They lost my luggage on the flight yesterday. I usually take a tiny rolly carry-on and because I shopped so much it wouldn't all fit so had to check it and low & behold...they lost it at the connecting point in Amsterdam. Apparently they've since found it but it doesn't help me get the sexy boots back that I wanted to wear to our company Christmas dinner tonight harrumph! Even the tights I bought to match some dresses here at home are in that suitcase boo! Lesson learned, don't shop too much and certainly never have checked baggage again!!!


----------



## Blythe

2have - that is very interesting. i will have a look at the clinic later.if i can make ivf an affordable option for us i will pursue it but i simply cannot fork out 5K here in the UK.

interesting about the milk and turmericdid you feel better for it?


----------



## 2have4kids

Blythe I'm not sure about feeling the anti-inflammatory properties. I don't get bloated when I abstain from bread and because I'm not running or doing crazy sports anymore I can't measure the puffy factor on my arthritic knees. I know it works though, bread isn't the only food that has inflammatory properties, I love and refuse to stop eating dark chocolate (for mental health reasons lol) and decaf coffee. If the doctors use asperin to combat inflammation by thinning your blood then turmeric certainly can't hurt!

The treatment for donor eggs at reprofit was $7500 canadian (4321 bp). Still expensive. Less if you can get the drugs covered by healthcare and if you do ivf it'd be even less because you aren't paying the donor fees. I recommend contacting the clinic directly to see if you could cut out coordinator fees as well.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

2 have/ I've never had frosties either. I think this is the time for you and I really hope its 2!!
What a pain loosing your luggage. 
The whole Ivf thing is exhausting and then through in the donor thing, that must be even more so. Hope you can enjoy Christmas

I haven't gone mad this year as we just haven't got the money we normally would.
I am still going on my work Christmas do next sat. It's Grease themed. So hopefully be fun x


----------



## Blythe

2have - just one more thing ......I looked on the website and the ££ is great compared to uk prices but I was wondering about accommodation costs?

Are you still getting the dull cramps?


----------



## Ducktales

dull cramps are a great sign - I had that from the day of egg transfer
mummy - enjoy the xmas party
pinkie - vulva! enjoy your Christmas action!
minxy - glad you feel more comfortable with the new clinic
melbram, bundles, blythe - how are you ?

I am good, just lurking, waiting
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We are off to Costco to buy in bulk x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Blythe, we stayed in MH Apartments in Prague for $84usd/night to do DH's appointment (just travelled to Brno by bus for $16). The apartment was situated next to a grocery store that was a little less expensive than the downtown grocers and we had breaky, lunches and bedtime snacks at home saving a little dosh.

Then I went to Brno by myself and lodging at the Grande Hotel was around the same for 3 evenings with a 5 min tram ride to the clinic for $1.50. There are SO many choices for accommodations though, we could have easily spent half of what we did and been just as comfortable. Does this open up options for you? The doctor that I saw was really nice, the whole team there was very professional. 

Duck tales not long now!!!


----------



## Ducktales

how did you get on at Costco ?
we went to the one in Watford last Sunday - arrived when the doors opened and it was hideously busy - I had to renew my membership and it took 3.5 hours from going in to paying up - I was very cross, swollen feet, hungry !!
had to eat McDonalds on the way home!
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You know what it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Car park rammed as usual but the cues weren't bad.
We got done really quickly then had lunch and sat in the car feeding the boys for an hour.
All the nappies and wipes were on sale so bought loads. Just always spend too much but saves in the long run.

Going to sort the tree out today but its going to be a slow process with having to keep stopping to sort the boys but will give me breaks.
The house is a state! It depresses me so got loads to do today and need to go toys r us and mottercare as boys need more clothes.
They are growing out of things too quickly x


----------



## 2have4kids

Sounds productive mummy! Enjoy getting the tree up, we'll be doing the same today.
Duck tales what a horror! Hopefully you got all you needed and won't have to go back anytime soon?

Hey guys! I just wanted to share a photo with you, I tested this morning!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2084271-frer-6dp5dt-positive-ivf.html#post30894841


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congratulations 2have4kids I think it's twins.xxx I am so happy for you:hugs::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Blythe

Wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Whoooooooooop whooooooooooooo! :wohoo:


----------



## Melbram

2have4kids: that is fantastic! congratulations!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Omg!!! So so so happy for you!!! X


----------



## MinxyChick

Omg!!!! Congratulations!!! Am so happy & excited for you xxxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey everyone 
I can believe its Christmas next week where has the time gone! Have the day of tomorrow so going to do all my present shopping and go out for lunch with dh.

2have4kids how are you have you tested again?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Bundles, I know, very happy that oh & I are done work. I did the first beta which was 99 and the second beta will come tomorrow. The median for singletons is 63, for twins is 122 for my days past retrieval. We'll see how the doubling rate goes. They'll be calling me tomorrow morning, that'll make things less ambiguous. 

Oh I made a wicked home made baileys and so crushed that I can't even have any. I used organic whipping cream so it's all thick n fluffy. Everyone loved it at the dinner party we went to tonight. We did a chocolate fondu desert with baileys whip n dip. Will have to remember this next year!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Beta sounds good.
How you feeling?
I was very sick straight away but that doesn't mean you will be.
Can't believe Christmas Is only 6 days away.
It's flown by since I had the boys.

Got them weighed.
Nathan went from 8.2 to 9.9
And Fraser was 8.4 to 10.4! Little fatty.
Proper babies now. Not tiny dinks.
Tho they are still small x

What's everyone's plans for Christmas? Where do you spend it.
We are going to mother in laws and in cooking a Christmas dinner on Boxing Day.
I love bubble and Sqeek after x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When's the scan carmen? You been given the date? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi mummy, I'm off to the doctor at 4:30 today. I think I'll schedule it for January 10th as I have Fridays off. She said to wait till after the first week in Jan so I can see the heartbeat. Still waiting for the nurse to call me this morning with the second beta results :coffee:

I have a sore throat and my glands feel like they're going to explode. Don't feel good at all. OH is off to the cabin with his bro this weekend and I'm going to rest & relax. I got some excellent supplies last night, tea, cheese, salsa, guack, organic chicken borritos, soup, olives, bacon, & fruit. We're set! :wohoo:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, the betas were on day 13 & 15 after retrieval and were 99 & 359.
I plugged it into a calculator and it looked like this:

I think it looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

A lot of people say 1 of their symptoms were that they felt a cold coming on but it didnt fully go anywhere.
Let's hope that's your case x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hey 2have4kids those values look really good!!:happydance:
I have heard the same about the cold like symptoms. 

Mummy they are putting on weight nicely, saw the most recent pics so cute with their little niece.

I will be going to mums over Christmas and see in inlaws on Boxing Day. 

I started by progynova tablet today, have scan booked in 02nd jan:happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Bundles you're almost there!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad you've started bundles x


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - wow!!! This is all so fantastic. Sooo happy for you. 

Mummy - your boys are looking lovely & healthy. How are you feeling physically now? 

Bundles - are you on BCP now? I'm on BCP and got my baseline 15 Jan and we're at Cambridge now. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Afm: will be having a quiet day getting organised for Christmas. Just got to work Monday & half day Tuesday then off until 2nd. Would have liked a bit more time off but saving it for IVF. Will going to the outlaws Christmas Day afternoon then Boxing Day having a quiet day with DH & my Mum. Looking forward to my Christmas rest & recharging my batteries for Jan.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi Minxychick no I am not on Bcp, I am on buserelin and progynova. For some reason I did not have a baseline scan:nope:
The scan booked for the 2nd will be to see if the lining is thick enough. 
I really like it at the Cambridge clinic everyone is friendly and the always get back to me with any questions I have. You will have a much better experience there then u did at their other branch. 
Same here I would have liked to take more time of during Christmas but want yo use it during the 2 week wait so carried over 9 days from this years allocation.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Bundles the pictures of my niece were so sweet. She keeps saying can I hold 2 1 babies or can I see them 2 1 boys ha she's so sweet and so beautiful.
Are you at Bourne? 

My friend is going for her 3rd round after Christmas. She's 36 and has very low egg reserve.

Minxy its best to save the time for your Ivf round but you'll still have time off to chill which is great.
My hubby has 17 days off but still has a few on call days 
I can't wait x


----------



## 2have4kids

Mummy how's the breastfeeding going? Is it as difficult as everybody tells me?
Minty you're very wise to save up your holiday time, enjoy your brief Christmas/New Years recharge!!
Melbram glad to hear (from fb) you're enjoying yourself, I hope you had one for me too :winkwink:


----------



## MinxyChick

Bundles - how much time are you taking off for the next round? I'm going to be 'working from home' on my baseline & scan/blood days, then have 6 days holiday left to be spent by taking 2 days for EC and the rest after transfer. I get weekends anyway. That way I have 2 days left for my bday in March, 2 for May and still have 5 left in case we need to do it again. I'm praying this is it and that 5 can ease the path to maternity leave! I can't wait to not have to save my holiday for IVF.
I have been very happy with cambridge, I've previously had an EC there and 2 transfers (first EC at Gorleston and DH drove eggs to Cambridge!), best EC ever in all ways. When I phoned up Cambridge they were so lovely at moving me over, getting the Eeva booked, letting me take BCP longer to get Eeva. I then got a letter & price list. Never got a price list out of the other one. Also, I've phoned Cambridge to ask questions as the Nurses weren't experienced in cases that were a bit different. Its a shame there are some really really good people at Norwich but it feels like a Tesco Express and Cambridge is Tesco Extra.

Mummy - It will lovely having DH off for 17 days. Your neice is very cute.

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to Christmas


----------



## Melbram

Hello Ladies 

2H4K: everything is looking good - roll on the scan! :happydance:

Bundles: I was on Buserelin and Progynova too. All the best with this round x

Mummy: the boys are little beauties and comming along lovely - pics are fab 

Ducktales: Hope you are well!

Minxy: hope you have a lovey Christmas 

Hi to anyone I have missed. 

afm: Nothing much to report - xmas do was last Friday - free bar at the do from 12-4 then out around the town = a very drunk me :xmas12:

I will be having Christmas lunch with my parents and brother and will then go and spend the evenning with the in-laws. All within walking distance so can have a drink ;) 

With it coming up to the New Year I am going into it without any expectations for a change. My only plan is to have fun and "try" to step away from ttc and so I wont be posting that much on here anymore but will definately be awaiting BFP FB updates from you all :thumbup:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

MummyW yep I am at bourne hall, will you friend try anything different for this round? 

Minxychick I was going to try and take the first week of as annual leave and then work from home the second week. The only issue is I have booked it yet so I don't know if it's to last minute to take a week off we have a silly holiday request procedure:dohh:
I know what you mean I we'd have used all my hols by now if it were not for ivf and would have a holiday booked


----------



## 2have4kids

It makes me infuriated that we have to take holiday time for IVF in this day & age. When the WHO classifies infertility as a legitimate medical condition. Employers need to grant medical leaves. We already take pay cuts when we have the babes. 
We've come so far but have so much farther to go.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey everyone

Hope you are all well and ready for Christmas! So great to see good news on this thread, I hope its the start of lots of 2014 good news!

All well here, acupuncture today, gearing up for Jan. Enjoying the festivities and lots of BDing!

xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Melbram - I can understand why you'll be on here less, hope you have a great 2014 & look forward to seeing you on FB. Will let you know how IVF4 goes if your not on here.

Bundles - can you forewarn your manager that you'd like a week off and rough dates but won't be able to book it until the last? I've done this with my manager who has been good, I think it helps that his brother did IVF.

My employer is very generous as i get 6 days fertility leave per calendar holiday year, new rule brought in after my first round. Though this is very very generous I still need to use up a lot of my own holiday for all the appointments etc (again I'm lucky I get a good holiday leave). One nurse told me a lot of ladies call in sick but we have a very strict sickness policy so couldn't lean on that plus I think it's better I;m honest with my boss in the long run.

1 Hour left and I'm off for Christmas. 

Has everyone seen Ducktales news on FB? So happy for her.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and wishing you all a brilliant 2014, hopefully the rest of us can join the BFP club in 2014.


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes I def saw Ducktales news Minxy, so many good things happening in the last few months. I'm wishing everyone loads of :dust: this next year, hoping all wishes come true in 2014. 
Merry Christmas!
:xmas6::xmas16:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Merry Christmas ladies:xmas6: :hugs: have a great day.xxx


----------



## Ducktales

thank you everyone
baby Ilana born 21st Dec 7lbs 2oz
am knackered and breastfeeding for me is a nightmare but we will get there
merry Christmas to all
xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone:wave: well, I finally got proper ms yesterday when I woke up. A feeling overwhelmingly to puke but thankfully there were some cheese bits from the night before in the fridge and I scoffed them down which got rid of the quizziness. That's all of the symptoms other than the occasional round ligament feeling (a deep pinch and muscle pain).

How was everyone's Christmas? We went over to my sister's place in the afternoon, she was cooking a turkey for her ski buddies. She's injured in a kayak accident awaiting surgery so couldn't be out x-country skiing. Then over to mom&dad's for turkey dinner where I stuffed my gob. Oh the food was SO good! And she kindly gave us loads of leftovers. I've played the host for the last 7-10 years so it was nice to be the guest this year and relax.:thumbup:

Today we're off to a couple of the mountaineering shops to see what's on sale and then a friends for dinner.

I hope everyone had a lovely day and is continuing to kick back today too. It's surprisingly warm here so maybe we'll get a walk in too!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Melbram I understand you won't want to post too much on here but still good to see you on Facebook
Hope everyone had a good Christmas, it seems you have.
We did too but the boys had their 1st injections Christmas Eve and have been very inconsolable at times which is hard.
Next year will be so different having 2 possibly walking and pulling at everything. Don't want to think about that and want them to stay babies!

2 have 4- have you told anyone your news yet? 
If not did people notice if you didnt drink.

Anyone get anything nice? 

The boys got a serious amount of clothes from both Nanny's and auntie in all sizes to keep me going.
I got the usual money, perfume, a lovely family pandora charm from my boys, aren't they clever ha and my mum bought us a tumble drier as ours broke the day we bought the boys home x

Congratulations again ducktales she is truly beautiful. Love the name x


----------



## 2have4kids

Sounds like a lovely Christmas mummy. We've told the people (mostly close friends & family that we're hanging out with over the holidays. When we went to the Christmas party I was the DD having cranberry and no one batted an eyelash. 

I got 2 ski passes this year and in Feb we have 2 weeks of ski holidays booked in mountain cabins. Everyone's telling me not to risk skiing in case I fall. I can't go in the hot tubs either, I won't know what to do with myself!! I think if the conditions are perfect I'm going to get out there but if not I'll stay in and get a massage & read a book or watch a movie. I can stick to the bunny hills and we're going with ppl who have kids so we'll be staying to the easy runs...we'll see when the time comes. I might not even fit into my ski pants in Feb :haha:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's totally up to you but you just need to be careful. I take it your experienced skier so your good and should fall if you don't take risks.
Glad you've told some people.
Did you say it was donor or just that your pregnant x


----------



## 2have4kids

They know why we went to Czech Republic so yes they know it's a donor. 
We'll see about skiing, I might feel differently when the time comes. I've just had blood run down my leg an hour ago. I took a warm shower and have a dull ache down there like AF pains. Who knows, maybe I won't even make it to Feb? All I need is another m/c :nope:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bled with the boys for about 3/4 days
I was petrified. Hopefully your the same xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx, hoping the dull pain goes away, it's the same feeling as my last m/c.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi girls, well the bleeding stopped last night as well as the heavy period pains so I don't know what's gone on :shrug:
I could have lost 1, it could have been a tear, who knows I'm just glad it stopped. My doc asked me to call her ASAP on Monday to get a scan so I'll do that. I don't feel pregnant because I barely have symptoms yet I definitely would still be bleeding if it were a true m/c (been there/done that). Can't wait for the scan:blush:

I hope everyone else is having a less worrisome less eventful weekend than I am!!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad you've phoned and asked and getting a scan very soon x

I have 1 poorly boy. He has a sore throat as his cry is very deep and he has been asleep all day which is not like him at all x


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh mummy I hope baby feels better soon!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you 
Me 2.

Are you feeling ok? Just taking it day at time? X


----------



## 2have4kids

One day at a time. I don't want to cancel my life because this is happening so we still went out last night to our dinner theatre but during the days I'll be lying down watching movies resting. The doctor said lying down slows bleeding & minimizes cramping. The cheapie hpt test this morning was very dark so just looking forward to the scan monday.


----------



## Ducktales

2have4 - I hope everything is ok - I had terrible AF like pains in early pregnancy, worse than AF pains and bleeding is really common. Everything crossed for you, but am sure it will be ok
mummy - I hope he gets better soon - it is heart wrenching when they are ill and you just want to take the pain away
How is everyone else doing ?
I am in a haze of feeding/ changing and not really sleeping but it is fab and I am not complaining 
xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales, so glad to hear things are going ok, enjoy being a new mom & i hope you get some snooze time in there too.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's hard work isn't it duck but so lovely at the same time.
It's horrible to see them in pain. He can barely cry he has no voice bless him. So glad we can give him calpol now x
Can't wait for your scan Monday and hope its great news to put your mind at ease x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello Everyone

Ducktales - massive congratulations on your beautiful arrival, what a wonderful Christmas pressie for you and your family x

Mummy - hope the little one gets better soon. Are you going to the Doctors tomorrow?

2have4kids - I'm so glad things have settled down, tomorrow will be here soon and hopefully you will get the reassurance x

How is everyone else?

I have had a few problems over Christmas. My cycles have always been really regular however on Christmas eve (CD12) I started bleeding and didn't stop until yesterday. It wasn't as heavy as a period and I had no real cramps/pain. I phoned the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital (where I had the MC op) and they tried to tell me I might be pregnant :wacko: Finally spoke to a specialist who told me to do a test and whatever the results, ring the molar pregnancy unit at Sheffield. Test was neg, what else :shrug: Molar unit said not to worry, my results are such that the mole hasn't come back.

So now I'm none the wiser. I was supposed to ring the fertility clinic on CD1 to get started which should have been around 8th Jan. I'm thinking I should ring them tomorrow and ask what they think? Maybe I need checking over again before getting started. Having never had an 'abnormal bleed' I'm a bit scared. Sometimes, I hate this crap!

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's annoying you won't be able to get started as soon as you'd like but it might only be a few weeks later. 
I personally would want to be checked out 1st before I start just so you know all is ok.

I'm going to see how Nathan goes. If he hasn't got worse which he hasn't so far I'm just going to keep giving him calpol. They wouldn't give him anti bs.
I'm going to give boiled water in between feeds to help his throat as the milk can sit on the tongue and cause thrush x


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, I hope you can proceed as normal - sorry to hear you've had to worry about this over the holidays!
Mummy, I just read an article where a little garlic in the milk or formula helps baby's immune system. I'm always amazed when the spend money on natural remedy solutions. It came up at my OH's scientific business dinner last night and while the study probably has merit we were wondering if a baby would actually accept a bottle with garlic smell lol. We were thinking there is still a primal smell that still kicks in - why they tell new mom's not to wear perfume.
I hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not sure about that at all ha
We try and put gripe water into the last bit of their bottles and then they won't have it.
Their is fish oils in their milk and you can slightly smell that.

How you feeling 2have?
I didnt feel pregnant until I was about 14 weeks part from sickness, I didn't feel any different and I think if you read up, its proven that you shouldn't feel much different its just in our head we think anything is a sign or symptom x

We are off to next clothes shopping in Hatfield as the next is better.
Need to get out of the house x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

2h4k good luck with your scan today:hugs:
Pinkie yes I think u should call them today just for your peace of mind. 
Ducktales congratulations :happydance:
MummyW the galleria next is really good I get a lot of my baby shower pressie clothes from their:thumbup:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Happy new year ladies.xxx
How did the scan go 2h4k?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everybody & Happy New Years! I'm wishing you all :dust: in 2014 and mummy & ducktales a lovely year of amazing memories.

I had a scan on Monday and it looks like my body bunted out an embryo last friday. There's one healthy baby in there measuring on schedule. Next heartbeat scan is Jan 10. I told my dh that as soon as I'm recovered we're flying back to Czech Republic for another go!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Congratulations!!!
You mean once baby is born you'll go and try have another.
Its such a shame about the twin, that would have been doubley amazing but 1 is amazing for you too x


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, before my year long maternity leave is up the plan is to fly back for another go. How is everybody's week going? We're up at the Sylvan Lake cabin with my OH's eldest bro and his 2 boys (our nephews). Playing loads of board games and walking in the waist deep snow. Thankful we have snowshoes up here!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi 2h4k
So sorry o hear about the second embryo:hugs:
So happy the second one is healthy and good and I see from you sig you have a due date:happydance:

AFM have an ET booked for Friday:happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Ugg, having more cramping & bleeding, although it's not bright red but scary as hell. Can't things just go smoothly & normal? I really wanted to get to the gym today but it looks like I'll be lying down all day. 

Is everyone back to work on Monday then? If I get cramping when I'm there, I'm going home. I haven't come this far to suffer another loss :grr:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Oh dear yeah I would stay at home and rest. Yeah i agree with you any pain and just go home and put your feet up, it's not worth the risk


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I'm pretty sure I've just m/c'd the last embryo last night. I'm going to reschedule my Jan 10th scan to Monday to confirm but I can feel that it's gone.:nope:


----------



## Pinkie 33

I really hope not. Keeping everything crossed for your scan xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No carmen!!! Got everything crossed for you. I know loads of people that had a massive bleed. I can't remember the name of it though.
Can't believe you are going through this, is horrible to miscarry and I hope its not x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I have everything crossed for you, I pray it's not a miscarriage.xxx please let us know how the scan goes today


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks ladies. Bundles I want to send you loads of :dust: for Fridays ET!
On that note, I might have dust to offer too. They just about gave me a cardiac arrest when a blob showed up on the ultrasound monitor. Yes a blob with a flickering heart inside my blob. It was all there with a healthy heartbeat of 109bpm and the blob measuring perfectly again for the dates. 
I just about cried except that the technition was a prick. Anyway, I didn't care I was in a state of shock. I've lost 2 lbs since friday I'm sure half at least was in blood & clots (sorry tmi) and now my clothes fit, pants can button up, feel no more twinges. Just was sure I was done. My OH was kicking in saying it's all going to be OK, I have you and that's all that matters. YOu know when they start saying shit like that it's over and the fat lady has sung. NOPE, This one's STICKY!

Bundles, Minxy, Melbram & Pinkie, it's your turn ladies, time for you to get your bfp's, I need someone to worry with, this is just killlllllling me.


----------



## Pinkie 33

:happydance: That's great news! Soooooo happy for you xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello everyone, hope you are all doing ok. Bundles, keeping everything crossed for you xx

AFM, I have spoken with the clinic who have given me the go-ahead and aren't concerned about 'abnormal bleed'. AF was due on Friday so now I'm praying it arrives as soon as possible! I have really sore boobs and bad cramping, worse than normal, so just hoping everything goes back to normal.

We are booked in to sign our consents on the 17th and then it will all start happening w/c 27th assuming AF does arrive.

xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Carmen that is fantastic news!
I hadn't given up on your little egg x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's great news pinkie! So pleased for you. Best to have got it checked out and will make you feel better when you start x

The boys are getting over thrush on the tongue but Fraser has been extremely clingy since he's been I'll and wants to be held all the time.
He falls asleep, I lay him down, 5-10 mins later and he's wide awake and screaming.
I just keep trying and once he's asleep again I keep putting him down.
I think he might also be teething 2 little teeth at the bottom x


----------



## 2have4kids

mummy.wannabe said:


> That's great news pinkie! So pleased for you. Best to have got it checked out and will make you feel better when you start x
> 
> The boys are getting over thrush on the tongue but Fraser has been extremely clingy since he's been I'll and wants to be held all the time.
> He falls asleep, I lay him down, 5-10 mins later and he's wide awake and screaming.
> I just keep trying and once he's asleep again I keep putting him down.
> I think he might also be teething 2 little teeth at the bottom x

Wow two little teeth already! Thats amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## MinxyChick

:dust:Hi everyone, sorry i haven't been around since Christmas to give support etc. I've read all the posts.

2have - I've been reading back the entries with baited breath, I am so glad & relieved to hear about your baby's perfect heartbeat. I am so keen to join you in the worrying club. I have read a lot of stories where people have had bleeding in early pregnancy & it's been fine, must be so scary tho.

Mummy - how are the boys doing? and you? Sounds like you have a lovely Christmas.

Pinkie - Good to hear the clinic have given you some dates to work to, it'll soon be here. Not good to have a random bleed in the middle of Christmas, not fun. Hopefully that is behind you and 2014 will be the year!

Bundles - how's thing with you?

Ducktales - how are you & your gorgeous little lady?

Afm: I had a lovely Christmas, mainly relaxing with DH, saw family & friends too. After last year's fail, the big decision to use donor, picking one and falling out with the clinic we really needed a complete rest from everything with Christmas and we got it. Feel ready for 2014.
I've just finished taking BCP and am going to the clinic on Wednesday for a baseline scan and will probably start gonal F this week. EC should be week commencing 27 Jan. I love doing short protocall as the process feels a lot quicker and there's less side effects. Trying to stay chilled & just see what happens. Obviously worried that something might change or I OHSS but I can't control those things so will just see what happens. 

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy 2014 & lots of :dust:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey All

Bundles - how was ET?

Minxy - sounds great! Quite envious about the short protocol, long seems to take an age :wacko: The rest will have done you good I'm sure, keeping everything crossed for you x

How is everyone else?

AFM, consents and prescription have arrived and we go on Friday to get signed up. Still no sign of AF though :shrug: I've felt like it has been about to arrive every day for a week and yet still nothing. According to regular cycles I was due on Friday. After abnormal bleed, who knows. Wasted 2 tests double checking which is as soul destroying. Just have to try and relax and hope it arrives soon, easier said than done x


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy & Pinkie I'm terribly excited for you both!! Minxy let us know how your scan went and Pinkie, I hope AF comes for you soon, to relieve your mind and allow you to move on with it! This year is going to be good, it has a different feel to it. I'm not superstitious but 2013 was really horrible for so many people I know, injuries, deaths, failed treatments, major break ups, Dad diagnosed with Parkinsons, kitties dying bleh! We were fortunate enough to get a set of twins tho and a gorgeous baby duckling and I'm happy to be preggers but I'd be WAY happier with some buddies through this process moving into 2014!!

Mummy how's that little monkey Fraser?Is he sleeping any better? Hopefully it's a really short phase!
Ducktales I read your birth story and really can't believe what you went through. It sounds horrific. I really hope it hasn't scarred you so much that you can't do another pregnancy if you both want more than 1 child. You're amazing to live through it with your chin up, to get past the post partum so quickly and still be high functioning for your sweet little girl.

Afm, I went to visit a gf with her newborn on Friday. He was lovely and so well behaved. She's such a stress case about nutrition and stuff, she was buzzing around her house showing me how she got rid of all of her ceramic plates because they could have lead content in them, she threw out her iron pans because they oxidize, found organic yoghurt, chickens and fruit blah blah. The baby was lovely but if her kids don't move out at the early age of 15 I'd be surprised as she's getting to be quite obsessive in her old age. She started emailing me fear mongering about stevia, tap water, microwaves over the weekend and I had to tell her that the stress, fuss and worry of it all is going to wind her up in a divorce and put her 6 feet under before tap water will! I think that will end the fearful emails for a while.
Other than that we went out with a test kite on Saturday. Learning how to meneuver it. Eventually the OH is going to buy a bigger one for surf and ski where you put your skis on, get the kite up and it zips you around and up in the air. I'm excited to try it, when I'm not pregnant!
Got to the gym Sunday (oh it was great!) and then started bleeding again 5 hours afterwards :growlmad: I hope it just russled out the last of it and it'll stop now. I won't go again until I have another week in the clear. I'm just getting so flabby, I have no muscle tone left with all this lieing around! It doesn't feel good.


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - hope AF hurries up. We spend half our live desperate for AF, then dreading it. It's a woman's curse alright but not how I thought they meant.
After stopping BCP I'm waiting for my AF for tomorrow's scan otherwise I can't go - not going to think about that.

2have4 - The kite thing sounds very exciting. I think you told your friend the right thing, she seems to have really taken everything to the far extreme, her poor baby could grow up with all sorts of OCDs.
It must be hard taking it easy when you're used to being very active and its not nice to lose muscle tone but you must do what gives you most peace of mind.

Bundles - I think I've missed something, I didn't realise how far long you were in your treatment.

I'm going to read Ducktales story now...


----------



## Pinkie 33

Ducktales - I have read your story too this morning, I'm a bit flummoxed to be honest. I cant believe they separated you from your DH at such a crucial and stressful time, it just doesn't seem right. It sounds like everything was done to fit their timetable and did not consider the best care for the patient. Only you can decide if you can face it all again but for now, enjoy your beautiful bundle bundle xxx :hugs:


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi, hope everyone is doing good.

AFM: went to clinic for baseline scan Wednesday and all went well. I started stims last night. Back to clinic Monday for first scan, they scan early on short as they need to time the 2nd drug depending on progress.
Was very happy with clinic, very glad we've moved so far. There's just so much more experience there & it felt less clinical.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm hoping to have a bit of a rest tomorrow but taking my Mum out for a while, then Sunday going to a diamond wedding anniversary at lunchtime and popping round a friend's early evening. Nothing too exciting. Need to get my rest.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck minxy. Not long now. Once you do start it goes quite quickly I think. 
Have a good weekend before your scan on Monday.

Bundles where are you up to now?

2have- how you getting on.

The colic is slowly getting better for my boys. Fraser still has a few bad days with his teeth but generally quite good. 
Both sleeping a lot better at night. Normally 5 hours but stretching to 6 and 7 a few times which is lovely. Mainly at the weekends as normally past 5 hours they are tossing and turning about and in the week hubby needs to help feed and go back to sleep so if we left them that extra hour its getting on for 4am and then only get another hour or so before getting up.
They are both starting to make lots of new noises and really looking at each other now. Which is lovely x


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, sorry have been awol, it is hard to find time to get on the laptop.
Pinkie - any sign of AF? Glad you are getting started again - good luck and big hugs
Minxy - same to you, I have everything crossed for loads of happy news this jan/feb
Bundles - how are you doing, when is your OFT ?
Mummy - 2 teeth already - wow ! - I love your facebook photos
2have4 - sorry about the bleeding - don't worry about the muscle tone/ flabby feeling - once your bundle arrives, you will lose all the weight running around all day and having no time to actually eat a meal - even if a lovely meal is cooked, generally they smell the food and want feeding / changing so you still don't get to eat!
AFM - we are good, Ilana has bronchiolitis and is quite unwell, it has been a scary week with her rasping chesty cough and breathing but she is getting better each day
xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

How do I read your birth story duck? X


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi everyone
Sorry I have been away for a while, to be honest I think I was just a bit scared to write it down, writing it down makes it all so official:wacko:
So I had my ET on fri 10 jan, it was not an easy procedure, they were running late so I could not hold my full bladder and had to go a tiny bit but was still so uncomfortable. We went in and were told that we had two eggs that were going to be transferred back, I was not told the grade. I think I was to nervous to ask. 
So the ET starts and like after 10 mins the dr asks the embryologist to put the embryos back in the incubator :cry: right now I am really worried, she says she is having difficult get past my cervix. She tries again for about another 10 mins and admits defeat and has to call in another dr. This doctor then proceeds to clamp and tug at sections of my cervix to try and get access to my uterus, it was so painful they offered me gas and air! 
So after about an hour both of them had managed to egg access to my uterus and the transferred the eggs:happydance: 
However because of this I was worried as I had read you should not have a painful ET. Throughout the whole week I was having a lot of stomach cramping which felt like AF was coming. I tested using a pregnancy strip on the Thursday and it was negative, which left me a bit disheartened. But I then figured I need to check using an early response test so popped down to asda to get one. So tested again on Friday and got:bfp:, I can not believe it!!!! :happydance: I am so happy! First time ever in my life I have gotten two lines. Called the clinic today and have been told I should test again next week Monday and after then will have a scan two weeks after


----------



## Pinkie 33

:wohoo:

Bundles I'm so happy for you! Wonderful news, you must be delighted after such a traumatic time. Cant wait to hear the results of your scan, what a wonderful start to the new year xxx

How is everyone else?

AFM - AF arrived today, sooooo glad! Start down reg on 9th Feb, endoscratch on the 11th Feb.... its finally happening, again! 

Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Wowwy WOW! Bundles what a horrific experience but I'm SO glad they got it done for you. And you've even got a BFP! I'm so excited for you:bunny::bunny::bunny:
When's your first scan? Are they going to do HCG levels for you?

Pinkie, I'm glad to hear your startn your path to bfp too. This wil be a really great year with everyone preggers!

Mummy how are you and the twins doing?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Thanks guys:hugs:
I think the scan will be around the 10th of feb. No they do not do hcg blood test at the clinic

Pinkie great news :happydance:AF has arrived 
2 have4kids how are you? Are you continuing to have hcg blood test? 
Mummy I clicked on Ducktales name to see her blog 
Minxychick how was your scan today?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Bundles, I had 3 hcg blood tests and all were good. A this point last pregnancy (8w5d) I miscarried. I'll be glad when today is over and wed arrives so that I can see a big fat olive sized baby on my siggy. A mental thing to get it past those previously unsuccessful records.

I've had 2 scans and the next one is Feb 13 for the Nauchal Translucency test. I have to do blood work next week for my 10 week mark and before the NT test.

I've had absolutely no more bleeding thankfully. We had a relaxing weekend. This week will be busy but hopefully that'll make it go fast. My colleagues with kids all keep on calling in sick. I hope I don't have to start covering their work! I might have to call in sick if that happens lol.

I'm off to yoga flow in 20 minutes here, looking forward to it!


----------



## MinxyChick

Bundles - massive congratulations!!! That ET sounded awful. Anyway it's all worked out wonderful. 

Duck tales - hope your little one is getting better, it sounds like a scary week. 

Pinkie - woo-hoo it's all starting. Good luck. 

Mummy - the boys are looking so well on fb, lovely to see. 

2have - glad there's been no more bleeding & you've had a relaxing weekend. Keep it up if you can. 

Afm: started gonal F last Thursday, first scan today & I'm progressing well. They've dropped the dose down from 150 to 125 and started me on luveris & cyclogest today to stop me ovulating. Had to have injection at the clinic at 12.30 and will need to do that everyday. Was very brave & did my first injections. It was really easy, though making the injections up are a right faff. But I was very proud. One cock up tho, by the time I'd driven 1.5 hrs back, collected cat food, seen my mum, been to the dentist & Accupuncture, got home, I forgot the clinic called me at the dentist to lower the dose & DH shot me with 150. Going to do 112.5 tomorrow. Not going to bother telling clinic as there's nothing they can do. Hope I don't get ohss or spoil eggs as the follicles are already big and my hormones quite high. But what's done is done & it was only an extra 25 so hope will be ok. Normally DH gets me to check the dose but he forgot. It's a lot to do after busy days & we'd got a bit too relaxed about it. This has brougt us down to earth xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales how's Ilana with the bronchiolitis? I hope she's on the mend.
Minxy fx for some quality eggies growing & no ohss.
Pinkie are you on the bcp then until feb when you start?
I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4 - no bcp for me. Oddly enough AF has arrived exactly 4 weeks from the abnormal bleed at Christmas so I'm assuming it was a period that came 2 weeks early. I had been on antibiotics for 2 weeks for sinusitis and had just started acupuncture which might have made a difference, or maybe it was just one of those things.

So I'm long protocol, CD21 (9th Feb) is when I start down regulating with endoscratch on CD23. I call the clinic when I have AF to get booked in for down reg scan. 

Trying to get organised over the next couple of weeks but just want to get started! We collected our drugs from the docs last night so we are all set. Really hoping this is our year xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> Really hoping this is our year xx

Me too!!!
Roll on Feb:bunny:


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - yay! You've git your meds & hopefully time will fly. 

Afm: I called clinic about dose, they said take 125 tonight. They were reassuring. 
Had to make up cetrotide & luveris at work today. Was a but fiddley, managed to find a lockable room. Took me 40 mins to make up. Injection was quick tho! Work is really busy as I'm 'working at home' appointment days & everyone wanted to speak to me. Trying to deal with things quickly & forget it when I live. 
Next scan tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Congratulations bundles!!! How exciting after all that stress.

Just got to feed boys and ill be back on x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I always have random little snipits of dreams at night and For some reason it was someone going off and having weight loss surgery. Was it someone on here that went to another country for something on their own?
Why it popped into my dream I do not know ha

Sorry ilana is so unwell. My niece had it and its not nice at all seeing them like that. She kept having to go in over night for the nebuliser. 
Is she any better now?

Bundles again I'm so so happy for you! So lovely to have a few good news in the new year and hopefully many more too...

Pinkie not long to wait for you now. Hope your feeling good about it and get organised. How long does long protocol take? 

Minxy glad you've started too. Its all go around the same time again all of you, which is lovely. 

2have- its a scary time getting padded your mc date, I was exactly the same and it does make you feel better for awhile but you will worry the whole way, please try not too and enjoy it. Hard I know but when you've waited so long. Don't worry about the gym, you can't stop the bludge coming, sort it after.
I didnt get a single stretch mark on my tum which I was so surprised and as they couldn't get to the boys they were pulling so much I got a lot then and I really don't care now. Hubby likes them as shows the story of our babies. 

Afm- I'm good. Still getting the same amount of sleep, they haven't stretched anymore but that's fine, it will happen.
I could do with loosing my weight on my belly but just can't be bothered at the mo to tell you the truth just want to enjoy my boys.
I do have a wedding in July which I have already bought a dress for as seen it and thought it would save me the stress later on, its a lovely coral colour but the belly needs to be flatter so I'm going to look a bit lumpy.
Nathan and Fraser are good. I think the colic Is very slowly getting better. Thank goodness. 
They have had it since 4 weeks old.
They have their 2nd injections today so not looking forward to that. Hubby holds them for that and I do the comforting and dressing after. Makes me upset.
They just constantly growing and though its lovely to see more personality coming out, its sad they don't stay tiny for long.
Both being chubby bruisers but Fraser is the biggest. He likes his grub like his mum!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy I got stressed out informing friends and family of the Ivf egg update.so when it came to the 2nd round I told people I would inform them every few days but not to reply or I wouldn't reply. It got way too much people asking questions and took ages to reply to everyone. Really stressed me out sometimes so I didn't care what people thought. I know they wanted to know but they hasn't gone through it x

Glad you got reassurance, that's what we need sometimes x


----------



## Melbram

Hi ladies 

Lots if great things happening on this thread!

Bundles: huge congrats! Can't believe what you had to go through at ET though. My clinic did a pre-trial to make sure everything would be smooth on the day - found out I had a bit if a bend in my pipe work ;) 

Minxy: everything sounds fab so far x fx for lots of good quality eggies

Pinky: not much longer to wait now! You know it will fly by once you start jabbing x best of luck 

Mummy: the boys are too cute x hope they start letting you sleep a bit more soon x 

Ducktales: aw sorry to hear Ilana has bronchitis hope she gets better soon x 

2h4k: hope your well x 

Afm: had Lap and dye yday. Tubes all clear but had endo which was successfully removed x feet up now for a good few days x praying for a natural BFP 

Lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Melbram, fx for you!! :dust:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Melbram, really hope this brings you a natural BFP, I've read lots of stories for ladies where this has done the trick Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Endo Is a big problem so fingers crossed it lets you get a natural bfp! X
Wish I could have mine taken away and it might make my periods a bit more barable. Not looking forward to them coming back x


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi, 
A few dodgy auto corrections in my last post. 

Melbram- glad the lap & dye went well. Fx'd for a natural BFP. 

Afm: it's been all go! When I went to clinic for my scan Wednesday they were concerned about how high my E2 estradiol hormone was. I had to hang around until the bloods came back, E2 was still high so they decided to do egg collection today! Was a bit of a shock as I've only stimmed for 7 days, anyway they got 11 eggs today so I'm hoping for quality. Will find out tomorrow how many were mature & have fertilised. 
EC was smooth, so glad I moved clinics, have slept most of the day. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh wow that was a surprise but 11 is great! Fingers crossed as many as possible fertilise x


----------



## Melbram

Minxy 11 eggs is great will be thinking of you tomorrow morning xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Minxychick that's a great number all the best with ET tomorrow


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck with egg transfer tomorrow xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The boys had their 2nd injections weds and they have been very upset little ones. 
They have slept better at nights but the whole day they are fussing, crying, unsettled etc its been hard work but so pleased they are going longer at night.

How is everyone doing? x


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy fx for 11 healthy embies to put back & freeze!! Gl tomorrow, let us know how it goes.
Mummy, glad to hear they're sleeping longer at night!


----------



## MinxyChick

8 out of 11 have fertilised. Very happy with that. 

ET isn't til Thursday all being well. As we're using eeva if all is ok we won't hear anything til Wednesday when we get Thursday's appointment time. 

Praying we get to blast. Thanks for the kind wishes. 

Had an easy day today, back to work tomorrow then off from transfer for 8 days including weekend.


----------



## Pinkie 33

That's great news! :happydance: Have a restful few days ready for ET X


----------



## Melbram

Great news Minxy x grow embies grow x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

MummyW aww it's good that they are sleeping through the night, what injections did they have? 
I just accidentally went to the first page of this thread can you believe you posted also most two years ago! 

Minxychick 8 fertilised is great:happydance:

2have4kids how are you? How are you symptoms? 

AFM have my viability scan booked for the 12th feb so just need to wait till then, symptoms wise I would say I am more tired and my boobs are massive I need to go and buy new ones this weekend as all my old ones do not fit


----------



## Ducktales

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't updated for ages, hands full
it sounds like everyone is progressing and things are moving fast
been trying to back track on the posts
Minxy - 8 is FANTASTIC, fingers crossed they all get to blastocyst.
Bundles - Congrats - what fantastic news
2have4 - hows things?
mummy wannabe - I can't believe how big the boys are getting - don't worry about the weight - you have twins, so I believe that means 18 months to lose it ! LOL
Pinkie - how are you ?

AFM - Ilana is much better now thank you
She is like a little hungry hippo today and doing lots of eating and sleeping - growth spurt.
I never get time to get on the laptop and update - always sterilising bottles and washing her many clothes that we get through in a day!

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone with my sleep deprived brain but if I have - sincere apologies
xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales I'm glad to hear she's healthy and hungry as a wolf. Good job mum, keep it up!!
Pinky roll on Feb 9 for down regging, it'll all happen in a snap!
Minxy, can't wait to hear about your blasts. Let us know how et goes. 
Melbram, hoping this is your month. Feb has a stat holiday 'Family' day here, I think it's a good luck charm for all of you starting and finishing ivf, trying naturally, and freshly bfp'd.
Mummy, running after those boys will help you with the weight. Loving the fb photos!
Bundles how are you feeling? Everything going well? Roll on scan date!!

Afm, I'm enjoying my noon hour fitness classes at work. Got a massage tonight and really deserved it after the class today.
Work is so busy and I feel stressed because my boss pushed too many jobs on me that were due for print before my big project for my regular client so they've taken a back seat to little unimportant niggly stuff. I'm taking a ski holiday (thank goodness) next week and need her job done before Thursday end of day. I've got the book template designed, just filling in her content now. They're getting all fussy over colour palettes...at this point that's the last thing to be fussing on. Told them to google Adobe Kuler and pick their own!

I've already got my iPad loaded up with good books to read next week and we're situated on the side of the hill so it's ski in/out. I'll only be skiing if it's good conditions. Any mention of ice and you'll find me in the lodge in a high back chair hot chocolate and book in hand! I'm just sad I can't go in the steam room or hot tubs. The whole complex is riddled with them behind every condo. Boo! And no, I won't be fetching beers for oh if he decides to go without me!!! He can get his skinny, pasty, fanny out in the freezing snow and get them for himself.


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4 - your updated cracked me up about DH & the beers. I guess fanny is bottom? Over here it's a funny word for a ladies bits! Sounds like you need a holiday, reading books in a cosy chair sounds lovely. 

Ducktales - glad Ilana is doing well. I love that name. 

Pinkie - time is ticking down. I'm pretty much wishing it away too. 

Mummy - do not worry about the weight. You've had 2 gorgeous boys. 9 months on & 9 months off, I think that's stingy. You'll have lost a bit by the summer naturally I'm sure. 

Bundles & Melbram - hi, hope your both well. 

Afm: finally at 2:50pm today the clinic called with tomorrow's transfer time 1:45pm. Ideally I'd have liked it at bit earlier. All 8 embies were still alive yesterday but that means nothing, will not get an update until we get there tomorrow. It'll be a restless day! 
Ovaries feeling sore sometimes trying to drink a lot & eat protein. 

Update tomorrow


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, that's a shame they can't tell you about the embie stage. I hope you're pleasantly surprised about the quality tomorrow and the transfer is smooth sailing. 
I've always though fanny was just another name for bottom but maybe it really means something girly, oh dear, that's quite the picture I painted then!

How's everyone?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxy, good luck today, hoping for lots of lovely good quality embies for you. Are you having some time off? Really excited for you :happydance:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Good luck today Minxychick 

2h4k i think it's only in North America that the bottom is called fanny, which is why we call what you call fanny packs bum bags. 

Ducktales glad to see your doing well with your georgeous little girl. 
Mummy I agree it will all of come by summer, and once it starts getting warm you can go for the walks with the babies which will help.
Pinkie and melbram how are you?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm good thanks, just counting down the days until 9th Feb (10 sleeps!) I know its daft because IVF is such a hideous process, but at least whilst you are doing it you feel like you have taken some sort of control over the situation.

I had a massage and acupuncture yesterday so I'm feeling calm. I'm doing all I can to help stay stress free so that I don't think to negatively about another molar pregnancy. 

How is everyone else, hope all goes well this afternoon Minxy. Hope you are successful trying the 'old fashioned way' Melbram :haha:

xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie 33 said:


> I'm good thanks, just counting down the days until 9th Feb (10 sleeps!) I know its daft because IVF is such a hideous process, but at least whilst you are doing it you feel like you have taken some sort of control over the situation.
> 
> xx

I was always thrilled to do IVF, after so much waiting and ttc, felt it was the only way anything would happen. The needles were nothing. It was always so disappointing for me when nothing happened.:cry: but that's only because of my diagnosis, it works for most other people.

I'm excited for you, next one up to bat!


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone,
Yesterday was transfer day. I didn't get the call until almost 3pm Wednesday with Thursday's appointment 1:45pm. I asked the nurse how our embies were doing and she didn't really know just said all 8 were still progressing but from bitter experience I know this means nothing.
As it was a late appointment we went for a lovely lunch at the pub nearby, unlike other cycles we had no idea of what was going on, we didn't find out anything until we got in the transfer room because we were using this new eevascope.
Anyway, out of 11 eggs all suitable for ICSI 8 fertilised and by day 5 we had 1 nearly blast and 1 moruella. We had both put back. The near blast was rated A1 and the moruella D1. 
So this is the best we've done with moruella our previous best. We are praying so hard that one of the embabies sticks but if I'm brutally honest I was expecting at least 1 blast. We did everything, we used eeva and the donor sperm! 
I was naughty and quickly asked the embryologist what this meant, poor eggs. Same results donor & DH = poor eggs. We knew this was a chance but with DH's dodgy sperm and my plentiful, younger eggs everyone thought it was the sperm.
Trying to put this out of my mind and concentrate on getting these embabies to stick.

Test day is a week Sunday, so doesn't feel to far away. DH is off with me til Tuesday. He's being so good, trying to keep entertained, positive etc. Then I'm back at work Friday, so only 1 work day before test day.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Keeping everything crossed for you Minxy xx I don't really know the difference between a moruella and a blastocycst? But I hope both embies hold on tight.

I hope you have a restful weekend and enjoy your time off with your DH xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Thank you.

Moruella is day 4 progress, so it's not as far ahead as it should be but people do get pregnant with Moruella.


----------



## 2have4kids

You never know Minxy, it's all a gamble, smaller embies have made it to full healthy baby delivery. You've done everything you can, just take care of yourself now. I was really tired the first few weeks and slept loads. Also movies that make you laugh is what my clinic swears by:bunny::dance:


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks everyone. 

I'm over the shock now & putting lots of positive vibes into these embies. 
Having a relaxing week off with DH.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi Minxychick great news have a fab time off with hubby


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Had the shock of our lives Monday morning when we had to rush Nathan into a&e with suspected meningitis! He wasn't a well boy at all. Dehydrated, not having milk or water, bad belly, then got covered in a rash and dark red spots that spread each hour.
We had taken him to out of hours doctors at the hospital on Sunday but was told to carry on with calpol and try and syringe water to him. He was hysterical so took him to an emergency doctors Monday morning and was told to take him to hospital ASAP.
We were pushed very quickly into a side room incase it was measles ( which was doctors 1st thought) but the spots didnt go when touched. 
He had to have a lumbar puncture. Very hard to know he was having it but daddy stayed with him.
He's doing much better and drinking a bit more but still on strong anti biotics and should get results today.
Will catch up with everyone soon x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mummy, I've been following your nightmare on FB. So glad its not meningitis and I hope you get the answers/solution soon xxx

Minxy - how are you doing? When is test day? xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Same Mummy, let us know how he's doing or what he has. 
Bundles, Pinkie & Melbram how's it going?
Minxy I can't wait for your test day!!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank goodness its not meningitis and we find out tomorrow x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mummy, just read your FB update, roll on tomorrow. Its really poor that they keep making mistakes at your hospital lab. I hope he soon feels better.

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, gearing up to start down-reg on Sunday, endoscratch on Tuesday. Feeling positive about this round but a bit concerned as DH will be working away from 17th. Its a long drive to Nottingham (50 miles one way) at 5.45am for scans and DH has always been involved all the way through before. I know I'll be fine and I just need to man-up :blush: 

xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Don't worry Pinkie, you'll be fine! It's a little like how my oh left my in Czech the last week to do the transfer by myself. Had to travel to Brno by train, check into the hotel and the next day take the train to the clinic by myself. You can do this!!

Mummy, I'd be squealing to the uppers in the hospital, not fair to Nathan that they keep messing up with his bloods!


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - how's Nathan today? Was following all your update on FB. Sounds like it's been a nightmare. 

Pinkie - how exciting to start DR on Sunday. For our first 2 ivfs I had to leave quite early to get to hospital but not as bad you. You'll be fine you've already survived worse. 

Test day is Sunday. Am excited & scared. I so hope this is it. I've had a lovely week, DH taking me out for small walks & lunches, went to see one if my dearest friends & her 3 week old baby. Had the best day with them, my heart swelled with pride as her baby seemed to really like me. Quiet day at home yesterday and back to work today. Work was quiet so that was a bonus. 

Omg 36 hours to go!!! Please have held on embabie. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## Ducktales

sorry I have not been on to update
Ilana was rushed to hospital on Monday night as she had a fit
she too had a lumbar puncture as suspected meningitis 
we await the test results but she is well now and they think it was just one of those things and we are home now after 2 nights in hospital
the worst night of my life ever

Minxy - I have everything crossed for you
Mummy - I feel for you and hope Nathan is much better today
Pinkie - good luck for Sunday
2have4 and bundles, hope you are well.

no time to update my own thread on bnb at the moment but am thinking of you all
xxxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

MummyW oh gosh you have had a hard time. :hugs: any news on what it is? 
Pinkie yah dr on sun. :happydance:
Minxychick you have done so well not to test early! 
Ducktales oh gosh a fit it must have been so scary for you. :hugs:glad she is back home now
Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
AFM have my scan on wed, days are going by so slowly, have not really had any symptoms that I could not contribute to the estradiol tablets or progesterone gel.


----------



## 2have4kids

Ducktales I'm sorry you've had to go through that! I would have freaked out at a seizure, poor wee thing!! Let us know how things go, speedy recovery!
Mummy, how's Nathan doing, are we on the mend yet? Fraser must have missed him too.
Pinkie & Minxy roll on Sunday!! Very excited for you Minxy, this is your turn.
Bundles, things will speed up soon. Hang in there!

We've just had another full day for skiing. Feeling tired and ready for sleep. Not ready for next week. It's a short one as we're off Thursday evening out of town. But the pressure will be on at work and I've packed my evenings full with things too. Pregnancy classes, nauchal translucency test, Monday morning a breast ultrasound as my doctor felt a big lump last time. Eeeek, tired thinking about it all!
Happy to get home to snuggle my cat though, he has a live-in cat-sitter but it's still not the same. He's a rescue and a pretty sensitive guy :winkwink:


----------



## MinxyChick

Mummy - how's Nathan? What a terrible time this must have been for you all too scary for words. 

Ducktales - I can't believe both you and Mummy have been through so much this last week, I'd have been such a mess. So glad you're all home safe. 

Bundles - looking forward to a pick Wednesday. I hate the way IF makes us wish time away. 

2have - sounds a busy time, hope you can find sometime to rest 

Pinkie - Dr in less than 24 hrs. Wooo-hoo! 

It's 11pm, I'm staying up kinda late in the hope I sleep well have been a bundle of nerves today. Am thinking anytime I wake up after 5am is fair game to test. 

Sleep tight everyone x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi everyone.
Nathan is much better. Still not himself fully. Not eating as much he he lost 5oz so maybe his stomach has shrunk a bit. He's being funny with the way he's liking to be fed at the mo. doesn't want to be in our arms but layed flat or fed in his chair. Hoping he goes back to normal. He's startled by noises too, we worked hard to keep noise around them so they got used to it.
Thank you for everyone's concerns. Its been a hard time and I didnt think id be seeing him have all these needles and tests anytime soon. Had enough of that after birth.
All over now though.
Fraser has been fine. He's my little bruiser.
Ducktales hope llana Is better too.
So weird it was on the same day!!

Minxy its testing time already??? Wow I've not been on.
Hope your doing ok and best of luck!

2have- glad your enjoying your holiday. Hope your being careful.
Have you had another scan?
Hope the breast scan is all clear too.

Bundles- good luck for your scan too, most people don't get symptoms early on. Its proven that its our minds thinking we have them.

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Quick update: negative. 
Basically onto egg donor. It's an egg issue not sperm. 

DH is taking me into town so no time to say more but will soon. Found out lots this round. 

Mummy - my heart goes out to you. Poor Nathan. Lots of love xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxy, I'm so sorry. I hope you can get some answers and a way forward. But for now, bug hugs xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy so sorry. I hope you guys can line up the donor part soon, there's nothing like the feeling of success after so much failure. This is such a rough journey, you will be a mom!!!
There's a big group of ladies who've been successful with donor IVF and some going through it in March & May. If you'd like to chat, I found them very knowledgable as they've all been to different clinics around the world (some at home with the NHS too). 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1281991-anyone-using-donor-eggs.html


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh minxy so so sorry!
Hopefully you can get onto donor eggs real soon and get on the road of success!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh minxy so so sorry!
Hopefully you can get onto donor eggs real soon and get on the road of success! 
My friend has just had a negative from her 3rs go, she doesn't know if she should go straight into adoption. I'd personally do donor as the success rates are very high x


----------



## MinxyChick

Thanks ladies. I will write a proper update tonight - at work at the mo! Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Looking forward to hearing your new plan Minxy xxx

All ok here. Day 5 of down-regging, headaches just started. Had the endoscratch on Tuesday, it was the most painful experience ever. Slightly traumatic at the time but all ok now, it'll be worth it if it works!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, just got back from the nauchal translucency test snd it looks like the baby died at 8 weeks. 

I've got sn appt booked with my GP on Tuesday and I've sent out emails to her and my calgary fs about a referral to a reproductive immunologist, if there is one around where I live. 

I'll be on a ski vacation this weekend with 4 other couples and all their wee cherubs (pls god give me the strength to be around them without breaking down), so I'm going to continue the progesterone do that I'm not miscarrying on the hill or while I'm in the pool/hot tub. 

We'll pick a clinic and go do this again after tax season


----------



## AlbaNY

2have4kids, on no! I am so sorry to read your post. Many hugs. 


(I know I'm a stranger to the thread, but I have just spent the last couple of days reading from the start.)


----------



## 2have4kids

AlbaNY thank you and welcome, if you'd like to join us.


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - I'm devastated to read this. My heart goes out to you. I just can't believe it. 

I hope you can get through the weekend, maybe you could get out of a few events & have some quiet time. It doesn't feel like there's anything that can ease this pain at the moment. 

I'm so so to hear this. Sending you so much love & strength over the seas. 

Hi - that must be some catch up!welcome to the thread


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids, I'm so, so sorry. I hope you are bearing up ok after such devastating news. What an absolutely unfair thing to happen. I hope like Minxy says you can find time to have some quiet time this weekend and it isn't too traumatic for you. But whatever you do, don't be afraid of being selfish, do whatever you need to do. Its all about self-preservation xxx

Minxy, how are you?

AlbaNY, welcome. Please feel free to share your story xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh my goodness!!! Why is this happening!! I'm so so sorry for you.
Its really not fair at all.
I really hope you can get on with that holiday but if you don't feel you can then get your hubby to tell them your not well enough.
I know personally I couldn't do it.
After my mc I just saw more and more pregnant people and babies, baby things.

Hi there albaNY, your very welcome. We are here to chat and help people who are/have been in the same/similar situations.
What your story?
Where are you from? X


----------



## Ducktales

minxy and 2have4, there are no words to make things better for either of you - big hugs and I am sorry this has happened.
TTC is so so hard
I am thinking of you 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids, how are you? Hope you are ok xx

Minxy, when do you start the next plan? xx

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM, AF arrived, awaiting call from clinic for down-reg scan. DH has gone, back at the weekend. All ok.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie that's exciting news, you're on the way!! Roll on IVF.



So ladies I've contacted and heard back from Serum clinic in Greece, they can treat and test me for immune issues and have recommended some other tests as well. They've also stated they can definitely put back 3 embies, or more with special permission. My Oh is worried that we won't get a matching donor being in Greece I think there's tall women all over the world with blue/green eyes.:haha:These are my main criteria. My OH has dark hair and I have blonde, so I'm not fussed what colour of hair our donor has. His family has had light brown all the way to dark brown and my family has had brown, blonde and red. :juggle:

At this point the match of the donor isn't on my list of priorities, cost, #embies thrown back, the clinics rates of freezing embies (Serum is high), and sorting out every fertility issue on the face of the earth so that I can carry to full term-those are the important factors. 

Filling out all of this paperwork again is a bit of a bugger and I see I'll need some extra tests before my initial consult.:growlmad:


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids, I really admire your perseverance. It sounds like you have a clear way forward. I think you are right about the donor issues. When do you think you will get going again? At least you can work on a tan in Greece!


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone, 

2have - I've heard good things about serum. It's one I'm going to look into.

Pinkie - scan should be next few days & then onwards! 

in the early hours of Sunday morning my 78 year old Mum had a fall. Very annoyed she didn't call me til 8am Sunday. Always thinking of me. By some miracle she never broke anything but is in a lot of pain & immobile. Spent all day up the hospital yesterday with her. They've kept her in as she keeps being sick - not sure why. She's managed some food but then was sick this afternoon. Going back tonight with DH. Don't think I'll get on with my investigations for some time. Nightmare with work as I've already had a lot of time off. Relieved she's in the hospital as they can keep an eye on her


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh minxy your poor mum. Hope she's ok and soon on the mend.
Hopefully your work will be ok with the time off your having. Family 1st.

2have- glad your going to keep going.
I would too. After all this you have up have twins or triplets!!!!
My fingers are crossed as always x

Pinkie glad your starting soon too x

I've had a touch day. 
Not sure if I'm more teary as I've started my 1st period. Horrible! I just haven't got time for it to me honest.
Nathan still isn't 100%. Still funny with his feeding so can't feed them at the same time and Fraser has had me in tears today. He cried for nearly 2 hours today. He was over tired but would not give in. 
Nathan gets really upset when he hears Fraser cry and consoling both of them on your own is so so stressful. I could scream. Nothing I did would settle him and he's not normally like that. If he's in my arms after a little while he would stop but today nothing!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mummy, I hope you are having a better day with the little ones today? How are you feeling?

Minxy, how is your Mum, hope all is well. Are you thinking of travelling abroad for your next round too? 

2have4kids, how are you doing? When do get your trip to Greece?

Hope everyone is ok xxx

AFM, AF still going strong which is a good thing. Down-reg scan on Thursday. First scan without DH. Poor him, he is feeling so bad about being away through this. Trying to build up the energy to walk the pooches but AF is heavy and not nice. Think I just need to stop thinking about it and get on with it!


----------



## Melbram

Mummy and Ducktales: So glad your babies didnt have meningitis! bless them both must be so scary!

Mummy hope your having a better day today! x 

Minxy: So sorry you had a negative result - onwards and upwards to donor. You are such a strong person. So sorry to hear about your mum hope she gets on the mend. 

2H4K: So sorry to hear your news that's the worst thing ever. Serum clinic in Greece sounds good though! best of luck x 

Pinky: GL with your DR scan on Thursday :) 

afm: nothing much to report still healing from lap - disolvable stitches arent wanting to disolve and too painful to pull them out myself. Also scared of damaging somehting pulling them out lol Follow up appointment on Monday not entirely sure what the point of it is but if anything they might sort my stitches out ;)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

Melbram, hope you get sorted on Monday, fingers crossed this gets things moving for you.

Minxy, how is your Mum? Hope all is well

2have4kids, how are you doing? 

Hope everyone else is ok xx

AFM, down reg scan today, all is good, so I start stims tonight. Really happy about this but have had a banging headache all day which is draining. Cant wait for DH to get home tomorrow.

xx


----------



## AlbaNY

I want to thank you guys for being so welcoming to me. I didn't get back on this thread to say so until today&#8230; yesterday we had our second consult.

It looks like I'll be joining you very soon. 
If DH doesn't flip out about the out of pocket costs that I was quoted this morning then I am supposed to start the pill in just a few days. (It was supposed to be tomorrow, but AF didn't actually make an appearance as I'd thought.) We are supposed to do ICSI. 
After the consult I felt relieved and pleased to start, but the cost isn't going to make DH happy and it turns out we only have coverage for one cycle. I am soooooooo scared that it will not work the first time, and then what? Plus we really want more than one child! Our family consists of him and I, our semi-estranged parents, my 85-90 year old grandparents, and his sister who uncussessfuly did IVF&#8230; we'd like two kids so that they aren't so alone without any cousins. 

I feel badly to complain like this already and when so many on here have had much more difficult things to get through, but I feel so darned discouraged today. :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What are your reasons for Ivf and where do you live?
You can't keep thinking about it not happening the 1st time. You just have to keep positive and put your all into the cycle. 
Glad your starting soon as you haven't got much time to think about it which is good.

Pinkie... Woooo for starting tonight! How you feeling x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Albany, I'm sorry you are having a bad day, ivf really is a difficult journey. However, mummy is right, you have to stay positive. IVF does work first time for lots of people and you have to be in a warm and welcoming frame of mind (according to my acupuncturist!). He says to avoid negative 'this has to work' type thoughts as its not good for stress/energy.

I hope your DH is not too down about the costs and that you feel like you can go into it in a positive and hopeful way. xx

Thanks Mummy, I'm feeling great about starting stims and looking forward to Tuesdays scan. I've found it really hard without DH though. I'm trying not to show it too much as he feels bad enough already, but today was a real struggle without him. Through all our treatments he has been there and made me laugh, even at the most difficult of times. I left the house at 5am in the dark/rain and I was at the clinic just after 7am, there were still people there before me! Roll on tomorrow for a massive hug!

How are you and the little ones?

xxx


----------



## AlbaNY

Thank you Mummy and Pinky.

I was very, very positive about it until today. I'm probably PMSing, and I tend to get anxious about money issues, so I'm sure I'll be back to optimism shortly. One of DH's few flaws is that he sends out extremely oppressive negative vibes when upset, and the only thing that tends to upset him is having to spend money on something he doesn't want to or doesn't find "fun." ;) After that storm he will be fine, but I guess I dread the initial chat and aftermath. I haven't told him yet what they said.

Last week I had an ultrasound and was told my uterus looks really, really good. With that and my age I figure we have a great shot. I just never expected only one cycle.

To answer the questions, I am in NYC. I have had long standing issues with growing large, complex cysts, and having surgical removal of those plus endometriosis. Besides that I have some other health problems (mitochondria myopathy, POTS, and autoimmune stuff.) 
DH has very low sperm count and 0% morphology. 
Luckily I'm only 28 so hopefully all else will be okay.

Actually, I started a blog here which there is a link to in my signature. :)

I need to catch up on this thread.


----------



## AlbaNY

2have, much luck with Greece. I've never been there but imagine it will be a lovely trip besides the treatments. :)

Is it really that much less costly than Canada even with the airfare? I ask because DH and I were in Cancun this summer and in a conversation with a local nurse she mentioned that many people visit Cancun for fertility treatment. Between that and hearing about members here going abroad I'm wondering if that may be an option to look into if we must do more? 
It is a real shame that treatments aren't better covered.

I'm sure you'll find a suitable donor. There are certainly fair coloured Greeks. ;) It is refreshing that you are not terribly concerned by that anyway. 


Minxy, sorry about your mum. I hope she is well on the mend by now? Yay for starting again shortly!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone!
Mummy sorry your AF started again, I thought bf-ing was meant to hold that off?
Melbram are those stitches in your abdomen or somewhere more private? If you put Vaseline or better yet polysporin on them they'll not stick to your skin. Let those guys take them out though, that's what they're paid the big bucks for:haha:
Pinkie, all the best with the stims and this round of IVF, when's your first u/s?
Albany, you've got to be positive about everything. We can't afford another DE IVF but I think we're just going to have to remortgage or go into more debt to get there. I won't grow old without kids in my life. Are you able to get any immune tests before you go into IVF? If you have access to the tests without too much cost, I highly recommend it. If they find something that's causing implantation problems it can be treated before you do IVF. You haven't mentioned what the issues are though, I've got diminished ovarian reserves plus recurrent mc. I believe there's an immune issue that's causing me to lose my pregnancies. 

Afm, I've asked my fs for a quick d&c tomorrow so that I can get an embryonic karyotype pathology done. Really not looking forward to it, especially since they don't knock you out here in Canada. They give you something to make you 'fuzzy'. Well kids, I DON'T WANT TO BE FUZZY! Omg, really what have I opted for:wacko: the alternative was to sit with a sterile canister in my purse for the next week at work and hope to 'catch' what they call the 'products of conception' and then put it in the fridge till I can get it to the hospital :sick: I'd never dare leave that in the fridge at work:saywhat: but I don't want the chore of checking every hour and seeing the wreckage. Neither are great options so I chose the less messy more painful way. But I can tell you I'm going to give the doctor a hard time if I can still talk straight!!! Wish me luck and quick answers so we can move onto immune testing and the next DE IVF.:help:


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids - OMG fuzzy?! I was out for the count with mine and cant imagine being awake through it, massive hugs xxx For what its worth, I think you are doing the right thing. I waited about 10 days for mine to happen and it never did, 10 days of hell. At the time of the operation, they asked me if I wanted to see the 'product of conception' afterwards. My answer was 'would you?' FFS

I hope it goes well and it ends this nightmare so that you can move onwards and upwards (to Greece!)

xxx

Albany, how did DH take it? xx

AFM, scan Tuesday. Counting the hours to see DH! xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh 2have4 it's not nice. I saw what I miscarried at 8 weeks and its a messy painful thing too but in your situation I'd go for the d&c too. Why you don't get knocked out in some countries seems stupid. It would just make the whole thing a lot easier for people.

I stopped breast feeding when the boys were 6/7 weeks old. They were on a growth spurt and I just couldn't keep up with it.
I couldn't express the amount they needed as I just didn't have the time and I couldn't physically breast feed as Nathan was so tiny, he was a lazy feeder and got way too tired. I could sit there for nearly 2 hours plus its not discreet at all with 2. 
I was upset but after a week or so it got easier and it was for the best.

Interesting fact I saw this morning. Our bodies know what sex it produces and makes different milk for each sex as boys needs more fatty milk than girls x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Pinkie where is your hubby?
I didn't see you say anything about that.
I always wanted my hubby at appointments. So know how you would feel about going on your own x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Didn't know that about milk! Nature is a wonderful thing. DH has been working away, near Coventry. He has three more weeks (approx.) but back at weekends (and for EC/ET obviously). I'm finding it tough, but it will be worth it xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not great timing eh but good job he can come home for collection and transfer.

I've told my hubby if they try and send him on any training or courses soon ill go mad x


----------



## AlbaNY

Pinky, I didn't brave telling him last night. He was in such a good mood, and I figured there was no rush. I am so glad I didn't, because the lady assigned to us by our insurance called me back this morning. 

There must have been a misunderstanding at the clinic. The lady we spoke to wasn't familiar with our coverage, she had told us. Anyway, she must have misheard that our limit is per year rather than lifetime as usual. It is such a huge relief to me!! At least if the cycle doesn't work or we are ready for a second child then we *just* have to wait. I'll wait until we go in to hear about the plan to go over the coverage and cost in detail. Annoyingly AF still hasn't shown, so the lab work and starting the pill are on hold which means finding out the rest is too. Bleh. 

2Have, Some years ago I was diagnosed with Lupus but wasn't willing to take the meds offered. Later another rheumatologist dismissed the diagnosis because my labs were okay then, so I don't know what to make of it. Yet another rheumatologist, at the Mayo clinic, had earlier recommended yearly follow up testing saying I am at high risk of it with my low C4 level and some other stuff. You can imagine my confusion. ;) 
Before the fertility stuff I had scheduled another rheumatology appointment which is in the first week of March, finally. Lucky I did, perhaps.

That sucks about the sedation, but perhaps you truly will not find it too bad? I mean, if it is the sort of sedation I think it is then you may feel out and not recall. 
I can see why you'd opt for the procedure over the other ordeal!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, thanks for all of your kind words. I made a bit of a fuss so they knocked me out. I had a lady anesthesiologist. She was an angel! :D


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good for you! Surely that procedure should always be without any comprehension of what's going on. How are you feeling? Hope you are resting up this weekend.

AlbaNY, great news! What a relief you didn't say anything to DH. Hope AF arrives soon so that you can get things moving.

How is everyone else?

AFM, DH home late afternoon yesterday and I was soooo happy to see him, massive hugs! He is working again today but we have tomorrow together. Making the most of it before he goes back.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank goodness they knocked you out! What a relief x

Glad hubby is home. Enjoy your weekend x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and in Pinkie's case DH too<3
I've got a cold /sore throat now and just recovering from yesterday. Just watching movies and being a Hugh Heffner housecoat weekend with soup and toast. I love these sorts of weekends, just wish doing taxes wasn't looming over my head:wacko:


----------



## 2have4kids

AlbaNY said:


> Is it really that much less costly than Canada even with the airfare? I ask because DH and I were in Cancun this summer and in a conversation with a local nurse she mentioned that many people visit Cancun for fertility treatment. Between that and hearing about members here going abroad I'm wondering if that may be an option to look into if we must do more?

AlbaNY, in Canada they only allow us to use frozen eggs which are extremely fragile and costly (eggs are much more fragile when frozen than embryos). Our clinic uses 2 American donor banks and the best results they've got is 1 in every 5 eggs working for a bfp (not even to live birth). Every 6 eggs cost $10,000 and we don't get access to even see the donors until we put $500 down. Then the clinic charges fees for the IVF. So with us wanting a family of 3-4 kids, only 1/5 eggs work for a viable pregnancy, it'd cost us $40,000-50,000 if we're extremely lucky. Overseas, IVF is $5000-$7500 and you get usually 5-6 full grown embies to put on ice. and with certain clinics putting back up donors through IVF (along with your primary donor), you're chances of frozen embies for future children is extremely good. We travelled to Prague for $1100 and accommodations were $800 (for a full apartment for 10 days). With Greece we've found the lodging is even less expensive and again, we're travelling through airmiles and aeroplan points (only paying the airport taxes). So it works out in the long run much less expensive and much higher chances of having fet for future children. I just have to do some tests now to figure out why I keep mc-ing. Canada is archaic in fertility legislation. Run currently by religious nuts & wingbats who keep picking off human & women's rights.


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone,

2have4 - glad to hear they knocked you out, it should be standard everywhere. I think there are some countries that don't offer pain relief for egg collections - barbaric. Hope you've had a relaxing weekend as best you can. I haven't had time to start my investigations into clinics abroad yet.

Mummy - hope Nathan is continuing to feel more relaxed in himself, its horrible to hear how what happened has affected him.

Pinkie - so excited to hear about stims etc. It must be hard without DH around all the time, especially with the early starts. When we went via hospital the first 2 times, I used to set off at 6am for blood tests to attempt to be first - even getting there an hour early I wasn't first! It was a long day, hope you can make the best out of it - I got through with good magazines & candy crush. Hopefully stims will go really quick -I always thoughts they did.

AlbaNY - Sounds promising on the health insurance - hope you can get started soon. 

Melbram - the stiches sound horrible. I'm such a wuss, get them to take them out.

I've learnt after 4 IVFs is that whatever I do the outcome will be the outcome, so I shouldn't stress. Not sure I'll be able to follow that for IVF5 though!
When I was on twitter the other day, there was a lady who had sex 3 times during the 2ww & she got a BFP. Not surprising she had amazing blasts. It just goes to show if they're going to stick they'll stick. She also had OHSS, was hospitalised at one point, and had a cold. I can't imagine even wanting sex at that stage! 

AFM: my Mum has been in hospital a week now, she's in good spirits and is making very slow progress. Not surprising at almost 79. She's fine sitting but when she walks she's in a lot of pain accross her bottom and leg. I've been up the hospital twice a day, every day. We've sorted her out the not very good tv (£35 for 10 days), and there were good shows on last night so we didn't go to visit. It was bliss to have a bath, watch tv and not go out. I'm back to work full-time today, so can't go until the evening, hopefully she'll ring me at lunch time. My MIL should be going to see her this afternoon. No one helps my mum walk if I'm not there so that's a worry but I should get to leave early twice this week so can give her an afternoon walk then.
Slow progress but she's making progress. Also been moving her rabbit to our house and doing her laundary (a surprisingly large amount).

Might start looking into DE abroad this week if I get time. I'm looking for a clinic with the best sucess rates and can deal with low sperm, will ask some people on twitter who they've used, look at that thread from 2have etc. Also need to find somewhere we can get a donor with blue eyes, as we both have blue eyes that's a deal breaker (and everyone in both our families has blue eyes). Not too fussed on hair colour as I'm brunette & dye my hair blonde. Ideally 5ft 6 - 7 but would accept 8 or 5. Ha quite picky really! Looking forward to investigating.

Not sure if I should have any womb type tests, I don't want a new issue to flag up once we've got to blast. 

Hoping to cycle after 3 natural AFs, hoping to be May/June, but need to sort my holiday leave too.

Hope everyone else is well & thank you for the kind wishes for my Mum. I can't get the 'thank you' button to work properly on my ipad.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minxy, that's exciting that you're starting your search. I'm positive you'll be able to find a blue eyed donor, most clinics have all sorts where ever they're located. I understand how much effort you're putting in for your mom, when they get to the stage of being in the hospital, we really need to give them the walks, the extra food/socks/housecoat/tv things that they love to make their quality of life and health better. It's a lot of work but I feel we owe them so much for all the care they took for us when we were small. You're a wonderful person for all of your efforts. Glad to hear you had a break too!

Having done DE IVF once now and having learned some things from the other ladies seeing their ups and down on the de ivf board in the last few months, I am looking for a few extra things when interviewing clinics than I did initially:

-a back up donor (a few ladies had cancelled cycles because their donors only produced 3 eggs, one donor chickened out last minute and one was an egg share and the lady had a change of heart). When you pay doctors fees, accommodations & flight and get put through a BCP, Lupron, and estrogen cycle you don't want your cycle cancelled because they haven't got a back-up donor cycling for you. Reprofit didn't put a back up donor through a cycle for us and all of our stuff was non-refundable. We were extremely lucky she didn't cancel for any reason. Many clinics do put a lady through as a back up donor just to ensure you're not let down in any way. They can always freeze the eggs if they aren't needed.

-ask about their FET rates. From my experience with the ladies who've gone to the Czech republic, not one of us wound up with frozen embryos from our cycles there! There are suspicions that they're destroying embryos in order to force ladies needing second rounds to pay the initial fees again ($7500 vs under $1000 for fet). We had 4 grade b eggs on day 5 and the doctor and embryologist said they looked great and fully expected them to be a grade A by day 6 freeze, they destroyed all 4 in the end saying they didn't grow.

-ask the doctor how many embryos he'll put back. Many of the ladies on the board who've gone to clinics have had 3 embies put back and now have twins. The Reprofit doctor refused to put more than 2 back. Serum will do 3. This isn't as big a deal for some women as it is for me. I want a large family and I'm not afraid of twins. But with an average rate per embryo of 48.5% making it to bfp (not even to live birth) for me that's a pretty low rate of success for carrying to term when you're paying out of pocket ~$10,000 per try. I prefer a clinic that is flexible and will do 3 (provides you with a higher rates of success). 
Cyprus has a flexible clinic, Serum in Athens has a really good immune protocol and is flexible. 

The rates of success are pretty much between 60ish up to 80ish percent depending on which clinic you choose. And these rates are only the beta bfp values, not live birth statistics.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxy, good to hear from you. I hope your Mum picks up and feels better soon.

Wow, you ladies have lots to think about with your next cycles. Minxy, I think a rest for three cycles is a good idea. It so emotionally (and financially) draining, you'll need a break.

2have4kids, any idea when you can get started again?

AlbaNY, how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

AFM, day 4/5 of stims today (just done 5th injection) and first stims scan in the morning. I'm feeling twinges which I hope is a good sign. DH went away again for the week this morning. I was quite upset as my Choccy lab has been really poorly. She had an infection/temp/runs both ends. Vets gave her antibiotics. She is picking up a bit now so fingers crossed. Mum is coming to scan with me for company which should help. Just missing DH!

xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

2have4 - thanks for all that info. Stuff there I'd never thought about! The back up donor sounds a great idea. I'll be looking into all of it. I need to get on that thread! Thank god for forums. 
Did you look into DE in the US? Was that more money? 

Pinkie - good luck tomorrow. Sorry to hear about your dog, fx'd the antibiotics sorts him out. I hate to see animals unwell. 

Afm- mum is moving to a rehab centre tomorrow (physicall rehab not drugs), that should be a another step in the right direction.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxy, hope your Mum is settling in ok. How long will she be there? Hope all is well. 

How is everyone else today?

Scan went well, 11 follies seen measuring mostly 0.8/0.9 cm with one at 1.2 cm. Hoping for EC Monday but we'll see.

xxx


----------



## AlbaNY

2Have, thank you for explaining. I can definitely see why you'd go abroad.

Pinkie, I have to admit I am not so great. Yesterday and today have been rough days and instead of answers/progress I have more and more questions and things to sort out. :( I am so frustrated. 

Much luck to you! I'll be waiting to read about your progress. :) Egg collection is so soon!

Minxy, I hope you find a good clinic without much hassle. :)


----------



## MinxyChick

Sounds good pinkie. Keep us posted. 

The rehab place seems nice, mum has her own room & en suite. Had to bring our own tv in, they'll hopefully pat test it today (electrical test to certify it's not about to explode). 

Mums walking is slowly getting better & pain a bit less. I think she might be in there 1 - 2 weeks, all depends on progress.


----------



## AlbaNY

Hi all. :)

Today I am sooooo much better. Yesterday and Monday I was having such a terrible time with the clinic. It was so irritating and difficult to get things sorted out, but this morning I called again and all went easily. Odd how that worked, but I am glad.

I have my appointments and a a timeline now! I am so happy! 
Beginning next week I have weekly appointments for a sonohistogram, a trial run, bloodwork, etc, and egg collection would be in the first week of April. :) I'll be PUPO for DH's birthday if all this works out now. How exciting!

They told me my FSH level and said it was good, but it was 7.9 and estradiol 35. The charts I found online seem to show <7.9 as the range for someone 33-37. Do you guys know anything about that?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Albany, my doc checked my fsh 3 times as it can vary month to month, They usually go with the highest score, the highest is a better indication of what they have to work with. My first fsh in Feb 2012 was 6.5, March was 8 and April was 16. They used 16 and recommended 3 iui's and then ivf treatment as soon as possible after that.She said based on my high estrogen levels my body was working hard to produce eggs-I can't remember what the numbers were. They only saw 1 egg that month trying to mature, normally each month we get from 10-30 eggs trying to puff up and make it to maturity. Did you have an antral follie ultra sound count? This was very telling about my condition. Each person is different but if you're in the States the more reliable test is amh, you don' need to do it 3 times to get accurate results, it won't vary day to day or month to month like fsh.


----------



## AlbaNY

2Have, I don't believe I had any of those tests or am scheduled to. Overall I am not too worried anyway, after all, we are going straight to the big guns: IVF and ICSI. We are giving it a good shot, but I wonder if it means that I am really lucky to be starting at 28 rather than in five or ten years? 

Guess I will see very soon how I respond. I cannot believe how soon we are starting!


----------



## 2have4kids

AlbaNY said:


> 2Have, I don't believe I had any of those tests or am scheduled to. Overall I am not too worried anyway, after all, we are going straight to the big guns: IVF and ICSI. We are giving it a good shot, but I wonder if it means that I am really lucky to be starting at 28 rather than in five or ten years?
> 
> Guess I will see very soon how I respond. I cannot believe how soon we are starting!

I'm sure the earlier you start the better and yes going straight to IVF will be good. My friend has a high fsh (they don't have the AMH test here in Canada), she's in her 20's and it's as high as mine was at 35. Her OH also has :spermy: issues too tho so it's really a very individual thing.

Well, I've been busy sending paperwork to Dr Beer in California so that he can get some immune testing ready for me. I met with my fs yesterday who said she'd take an endometrial biopsy for free for me to send to his lab for NKC analysis. I imagine I'll also have to do bloodwork. She said it could take up to 2 months to get my AF back. I'm going to wait for a month and then take the northisterone that I have left over to get it going if it doesn't come. I have Gonal F left and she said that I can do a gentle IUI cycle of chlomid + Gonal F to see if that helps me ovulate while I'm doing immune testing and waiting for another DE IVF. I'm also figuring out which clinic I can go to if I do have high NKC's in order to get IVIG infusions, it's a product that kills Natural Killer Cells and would allow me to carry a pregnancy to term. So ladies, things are looking up, as usual I just need to get the pedal to the metal and get these doctors working for me. I'm always SOO impatient, hate hate hate waiting. 
In the mean time, we're cleaning house, getting taxes done and sorting through healthcare receipts so we can get our refunds (so we can fund all of this new stuff:wacko:)
I hope everyone is doing well, Pinkie, Minxy how are you two doing with your cycles?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Albany, glad its all starting to happen for you and that you are feeling positive. When do you start?

Minxy, how are you? Have you done any research? Expect you are flat out with your Mum :hugs:

2have4kids, wow! Sounds like you have a plan. Are you feeling ok after the op and everything? Two cycles isn't long, you'll be back in the game in no time. Hoping 2014 is our year ladies xxx

AFM, all ok. Really ready for DH to get back tomorrow. Ovaries are feeling full so hoping its a good sign. Scan on Saturday, cant wait! I've found it hard trying to do this on my own, run the business, look after poorly doggies etc. DH works so hard and I know he is struggling to be away too. Roll on EC/ET! xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Good luck for scan today Pinkie :flower:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Minxy. Scan went well, they found 19 follies today ranging from 0.6 at smallest to 1.6 largest so a big range. Most are about 1 - 1.3ish. I'm back for another scan on Monday and hoping for EC mid week. Feeling tired now!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, any plans? xxx


----------



## lanet

Albany it seems like we are in a similar cycle! I was set for march cycle but af arrived too late. I'm now on bcp, doing trial transfer and saline infusion sonogram this Thursday and egg retrieval set for week of April 6!


----------



## lanet

And my fsh is 7.7 both times and my RE says that's perfect. So I wouldn't worry! There are different charts and ranges.


----------



## YearningHeart

:hi: Hi everyone!

Im back! How are you all? It does not feel like I have been away for long. How time passes eh!

I have finally started my second round of IVF from today. (2 months of pills and then injections, just started the pills) - I just want time to go quick quick but in the mean time I am trying to get into shape and fit.
Enough of me!

Im excited to hear from you guys!! Hows things? Any updates? Any BFP??? I look forward to hearing from you all.

(Iv missed too many posts to will be difficult to read back)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Yearningheart, great to hear from you. Are you on long protocol? Keeping everything crossed this is your year too xxx

Hello lanet, sorry to sound ignorant but what does the saline infusion sonogram do?

Albany, when do you get going?

Minxy, 2have4kids how are you gals doing?

AFM, scan today showed 21 follies. Biggest was 2.3 :bodyb: a lot at 1.6, 1.7, 1.8 which is good. Still some diddies at 0.6, 0.7. I'm triggering tonight with EC 9am Wednesday. Keeping everything crossed for 5-10 mature eggs. DH also has to prepare for surgery (shave his bits :wacko:) in case he needs surgical sperm extraction. He has had to do this both times previously and hasn't needed to so hopefully he wont this time either.


----------



## AlbaNY

Hi guys! I will update and respond later today. Right now I feel rather unwell, but I wanted to read and see how you all are doing. ;)


----------



## lanet

Pinkie it just shows the uterine cavity so make sure everything is good there.


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - WhooooHooo Your at the end stage of IVF. Thats great!! Im hoping some good news :)

xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well.
wow pinkie, I'll be thinking about you Wed morning. Glad you have some nice big ripe eggies, hopefully your dh doesn't have to go through the hassle.

DH and I took about 16 vials of blood for testing today to be couriered overnight to the reproductive immunologist in California. My mastercard is going to get thoroughly abused again with this doctor's lab charges and fees Between the embryonic pathology and the tests, we'll get to the bottom of this mess. (and move on to have twins - I'm positive of it!!!)


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - that's great news. Hope we hear good news of twins. How exciting!!


----------



## 2have4kids

:haha:a few months and a few more steps to go. Eye on thd prize!!!!


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi YH - Welcome back. Good luck for your cycle. 2 months of BCP! That sounds a long time.
My signature has disappeared but long story short, had 4th IVF this time using donor sperm and we got the same poor embryos. No blasts. As the only constant has been the eggs, the eggs aren't up to it so we will doing donor eggs with DH sperm.

Pinkie - Good luck for tomorrow, everything is sounding good. Poor DH hope he doesn't have to have surgery.

2have - So much to look into. Love your attitude, eye on the prize. We'll get there - but boy is everything being thrown at us to get there.

AFM: My Mum is still making progress, hopefully she will get home in the next couple of weeks. Am exhausted going up to see her twice a day on top off everything else, this week I'm moving to once a day visits. Since 16 Feb we've had 2nights in. even she's saying I need to start looking into DE! First stop will be reading the DE thread on here.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, I'm sorry you've had to go through another crappy cycle. We try so hard to make things work and it's terrible when things go off the tracks. At least you have the process of elimination, you will have a family and you will be a great mom. Never give up!
Hi Yearning, best of luck with everything. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - Best of luck with it with your plans. It sucks having to try over and over again!

Minxy - Its 1 months of Metformin pills then 1 month of Microgynon pills. I just cant wait to get to the end but sometimes I do feel quite stressed, maybe the fear of what if it doesnt work.
Sorry to hear about the poor embryos. I hope there is something special waiting for you.

- No update for me and wont be until this phase of pills end. I missed my metformin pill today, I forgot so will continue like normal from tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - Sorry I've confused you, that update was to get Yearning upto speed, I haven't had another cycle. I need to get my sig back.

Yearning - Yes I've heard of Metaformin. This is all very stressful & taking meds for a long time adds to that. Hope you can find other nice things to enjoy to try & take your mind of it all. Hoping the time will fly for you.

Pinkie - good luck for you today. Thinking of you & DH.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Minxy x How is everyone today?

AFM, egg collection this morning, eight good eggs. They think they managed to find enough sperm (just) but the quality wasn't great. They will ring with results tomorrow but in summary, if there are two (or less) ET Friday. If there are three ET Saturday with time lapse monitoring. If there are four or more ET Monday with time lapse and embryo glue. Tired now and resting up. Just hoping that we can get three or more xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi all.
I haven't read Back through the posts yet but just wanted to say hi all and hopefully your all good x
We are all fine. Boys are getting such great personalities and growing way too quickly for my liking x


----------



## AlbaNY

Sorry guys for not actually posting the other day. I haven't felt so great.


Pinky, when do we count starting? Some posts make it sound like I can count from starting the pill which would make beginning my first cycle February 24th for me then? 
I can tell you that I am to stop the pill on the 16th and baseline is the 20th. As I recall I should begin injectables the next day? They told me that egg collection would be the first week of April. :) 

I am excited, but I had a terrible time falling asleep last night thinking about how real it all is, the prospect of being pregnant, and my life changing forever! Jitters. It is normal, I hope! :shrug:

2Have, good luck with the IUI. Maybe that will give a nice BFP? :)

Lanet, it does sound like we are on the same timeline. I'm still completely lost as to when to count the beginning of a cycle, haha. 

Pinkie (again,) many good thoughts are coming your way from me, much luck with fertilisation! Eight eggs sounds great and is right within the range you hoped for. :) 

YearningHeart, like Minxy I thought "two months!" on the pill?! Then I read further in the thread and saw it included Metaformin. Your protocol is very different from mine. (I am really unsure what to make of the differences with various people I feel pretty lost here at times still.) 

Minxy, Have you found out much yet about DE programs and have an idea of when you'll be able to begin? I have read several blogs where it with success on the first try, but so much about the time and cost involved depends on where people live. I forget how it is for you, but I hope you can start very soon and don't have to pay too much. :)


----------



## AlbaNY

Oops, I forgot to write that I found out yesterday that I am on a flare protocol. I didn't expect that given what reading I have done. I only found out when I arrived home and the packet was in the mailbox explaining. The nurse simply said I was going to be on very low doses of the meds, and she said they expected plenty of eggs and to be able to freeze embryos. I'm kind of surprised/confused about the flare still, but I am so lost with all of this stuff still...


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Pinkie - 8 eggs is good, I'm hoping this means the quality is really good. I know we all want to get to blast but I know people of twitter who've got pg on day 2 transfers after a low fertlisation. It only takes one is so true. Hope your resting up.

AlbaNY - I always think I've started when I start BCP but it doesn't feel real til I start injections. There seems so many variations in drugs from clinic to clinic and country to country. I always think the less drugs we can have the better.
I almost don't know where to start on DE. I think I need to start hunting out some blogs. I've heard lots of stories where it worked first time. There seems so much research to do in going abroad for IVF. We need a comparission tool for IVF clinics like there is for car insurance! I think DE in the states is more money than europe if not I'd go there. I've been to America alot and not Europe much so would feel happier there.
I've been given some names of clinics so need to get on looking - bit difficult as seeing my Mum every day in the hospital and am exhausted. I think my worry/exhasution over my Mum is shadowing my ability to deal with this.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Minxy, there is only so much you can cope with at once. An enforced break from IVF will be doing your body some good if not your mind. I hope you find a clear way forward that suits you x

We have three embies today. ET is Saturday morning. They are monitoring them using time lapse photography. I'm feeling quite anxious now. Praying they make it to Saturday xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Albany, I was on flare protocol, I wish you the best of luck with it.
Pinkie, hoping for some nice healthy embies for you. This is going to work!
Minxy, all the best reviewing the different DE clinics. 
Mummy enjoy your growing cherubs. Soon they'll be not wanting you to kiss them goodbye infront of the school where their girlfriends might see lol.

Well, OH and I filled at least 15 vials each for the immune testing. It'll be another 2 weeks before we get the results. I'm hesitent to do an IUI with chlomid and gonal F with my clinic for a few reasons. Firstly, the wait time for doing a cycle with them is 3+ months. Secondly, if I get pregnant, I have old eggs and I'm afraid of a m/c because my eggs are such horrible quality. I'm tempted to go straight to Athens and do another DE IVF.


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - this is such a stressful & anxious time. I know it sounds mad but with less to pick from they'll definitely get the best ones, I've seen so many people get pg when they only had a few eggs. I have everything crossed for you. 

2have - what's the price of iui compared to DE? It's such a tough decision, I've thought maybe I'd do better on a non medicated iui with DS, in case my eggs are ok but not ok for ivf. It's probably wishful thinking. But then I think people have to have more iui's than Ivf's to get the same success. Too many choices! 

Afm: managed an hours DE research tonight. Have started to mind map all I need to look into. Got a big list of clinics too. Also need to get onto exercise as some clinics are in sunshine places & I want to look half decent if there's sun bathing! 
Mum walked her furthest distance today. Really proud of her but looks like it'll still be at least another week.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minxy, iui with our clinic is $375. I don't mind trying if I've got nothing better to do but I don't want to wait 6 months for another attempt at de IVF. 3 months wait list at the clinic for the iui, then if that fails 2 months to set up de IVF, it would be Autumn by the time we get things going and I'll be delivering my first baby at the age of over 40 at that rate. Especially knowing that my own eggs are likely to not be viable, if I got a bfp and mc'd again it would be 8 months to start all over again. I feel like my options have to be the ones leaning towards the most chance of success despite costs and more efforts.


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - I can see your point entirely. Even though the iui is a bargain, it sounds a bit of a false hope. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies

How are you all? I had ET today and two good grade eight cell embies have gone back. All three made it but the the third was six cell and fragmented. Procedure was the best ever, feeling relieved and hopeful.

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## AlbaNY

Pinkie, so you are pupo with two right now? Yay! :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, congrats on being pupo!! It sounds like everything worked out brilliantly! Did they out the third on ice or was it lagging too far behind? I always like to know the different clinics freezing criteria. Ie, does there have to be more than 1? Etc. in Prague they told one lady that if she didn't live so far away they would have frozen her remaining embies. They told us the extra 4 B-grade embies didn't make it to A grade by the 6th day :shrug:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks :hugs: they told us that the six cell was too far behind. I'm not sure I would have frozen just one anyway. Test date is 19th but may test day before if nothing happens (af). Just got to hope now! Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - Thats great news!!! :happydance: Congratulations! I am hoping that all works out well for you and this is a successful round. Im really happy for you. x


----------



## AlbaNY

Hi all.

Yesterday we went in for the trial transfer, and to freeze some swimmers. 
Unfortunately the doctor expects I have to delay the rest of the cycle at least a week, taking another week of BCP, rather than stopping on Sunday. 
I'm so sad to wait. We were hoping DH would be able to have a positive test for his birthday in April. ;)

Apparently I have a diastolic heart murmur, and it must be evaluated. The doctor called it "significant." It sounds like a diastolic one is pretty much always a bit of a problem? Always something&#8230; :(

They offered me a cardiology appointment this afternoon, but I had a long standing rheumatology appointment at the same time. I'll go on Friday instead and hope they can rule out trouble then!


----------



## 2have4kids

Albany, I assume that's because they knock you out for the transfer and want to be careful with the anesthetic / any heart conditions? Sorry to hear about your delay, don't worry though, it'll happen and it's always good to know about heart conditions as we get older. My sis & I get quite serious heart palpitations and she went in for a major shoulder reconstructive surgery this morning. They always put us through EKG's just before being knocked out. Better to be safe then not wake up!

How's everyone else doing? Pinkie? This week is less stressful at work (did 10.5 hours OT last week. Had some contractor's in this morning to give quotes on a few things. Getting a towel heater in the main bath and very excited for that. Knocking down a wall between living and dining room to have more open space and get an island in the kitchen. The island will have to wait a few years though, we have to feather the hardwood through the kitchen first from the dining room. So many things to do, so little money! 14 years ago we bought our house...it was built in 1962, in a great central location (13 min drive to downtown for me) but with that comes updates always!! Nice distraction from the endless waiting.


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - embies sound really good. I have everything crossed for you. Have you much time off work? You've picked a good week, the weather is so nice this time of year.

AlbaNY - sorry to hear about more obstacles being put in your way but its best to get everything checked out. Looking at the forms for a clinic abroad they want you to have an ecg prior to egg collection, so its good they are taking good care of you. Hoping this moves on swiftly & smoothly.

2have - how are things with you? sounds like the house will look excellent when done & loads of space for little ones to run around I pray.

afm: I've still been very busy seeing my Mum (she's making good but very slow progress), but I have looked into a couple of clinics and sent them e-mails today. I've had responses back from both. Serum (which 2have is using), is my favorite so far. I've seen so much good feedback on the place and the e-mail I got back just seemed to really click with me. But we'll see. I think they also do an option for a tandem cycle - half DE and half OE. If the price is right & they are hopeful they could help me I'd maybe do that. Then the best blast can have a happy home inside me.
Was starting to panic on all the clinic choice but getting the ball rolling has made me feel a lot more positive.

It's my birthday Sunday, Saturday night me, DH and some friends are going to see the Feeling (band), then Sunday I'll see my Mum & the inlaws. Then Monday DH & I are going to the coast for the night, mini-break! After everything this year has chucked at us so far, I can't wait! 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy happy early birthday, I hope you have a fun weekend! With a tandem cycle do they put you through IVF then too? That would be great! 
I've been researching the places to vacation in Greece, it really does have so many gorgeous islands. We're narrowing down to 2, OH wants to see Santorini and I'd like to also visit Zakinthos Island. 

Hi everyone, I hope you're all doing well. I'm so happy the work week is almost over in a few hours here for me!


----------



## AlbaNY

Hi all, I just wanted to pop in quickly to say that while I am still awaiting the echocardiogram results the clinic has let me stay on schedule. :)

I hope you are all well! 

(Happy birthday Minxy!)


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, happy St Paddy's day!
Minxy how was your birthday? 
Pinkie how are you? Is everything going OK, we need updating!
Albany I hope everything is OK. 
Mummy, how are the boys? Is everything getting a little more manageable? More sleep?
Well, we got one of those irobots over the weekend to vacuum the floors. We mostly have hardwood and with the kitty there's always furballs. The vacuuming was my chore and the bathrooms was the husbands so I'm going to give him some more help with the wc's. 
I've decided to lose those last 30 lbs (used to be 20 before I did the DE IVF in Dec). I really wanted to reach my goal but kind of lost steam. It's spring and with Greece on the horizon I figure it'll be a nice distraction and good motivation right now. I got down to a BMI of 21.7 and now I'm back up to 24.1 and my goal was 20. So I'll do it in the next 3 months. Feel good all summer? Go into this next pregnancy with lots of room to gain before I hit that feeling yukky zone? I'm just really having a hard time with the wait and need distraction right now :nope:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

How are you all? Minxy, any progress on clinics yet? Hope your Mum is still improving. 2have4, great idea to concentrate on the weight loss. I've put on loads since my first IVF, its hard to find the motivation to shift it afterwards. Albany, what are the timings of your cycle, where are you up to?

Hope everyone is ok xxx

AFM, DH has to work away again and so wont be here at the end of the week (OTD Friday) so... I tested this morning and got a BFP. We are really delighted but cautious after everything that has happened so far. We wont believe it until we see a baby on the screen! But its another huge hurdle jumped. The line was very dark (10dp3dt). I'm waiting for the clinic to call back regarding scan date. Keep feeling happy and worried all at the same time, fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## Melbram

Pinkie that is fantastic news congratulations :happydance: you never know you might see two little babies on the screen FX! :thumbup:

2H4K: book yourself lots of little activities to look forward to or maybe aim to do a charity run/walk/event to keep you on top of your goal 

I havent read back over teh posts but hope you are all well

AFM recovered from LAP and have been discharged from the hospital which was really wierd after so long its a bit like what now? but like you 
2H4K I need to just keep my mind off it so Im focusing on booking little shopping trips and spa days here and there and secretly praying for a miracle BFP


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Melbram, scan booked for 9th April. Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie I'm SO happy for you! Doing the sticky bean dance right now:bunny:
Melbram, I agree, we've got loads of little distractions right now. Did a fun St Paddy's evening out with friends and hoping to ski this weekend. I'm selling some furniture that I don't particularly like and we just ordered a little irobot vacuum that vacuums the house while you're at work lol Enjoy your trips, charity work and best of luck :dust:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi everyone, still haven't read back on posts but just saw pinkies post!!
Congratulations so happy for you.

I really need to try and go back and catch up but once the boys are in bed, my brain is frazzled and just need to chill but I will catch up soon.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Ducktales

also havent caught up - Ilana is ill with a but CONGRATS Pinkie - what wonderful news
love to everyone else
xx


----------



## AlbaNY

Pinkie, that is awesome! Yay!

DH and I go in tomorrow. I'll have the baseline stuff done and will be told what to do with the meds. We have to make our big payment too, so hubby is very cranky today. :( 

I am pretty excited! Yesterday I had a consult with the anaesthesiologist, and the IVF nurse told me that I'll be starting the injections on Friday? (I think.) She said within two weeks it'll be time for egg collection and all the rest. So fast and exciting now!

We had an exhausting houseguest the past couple of days, so I haven't been online. 

2have, the roomba should be a great addition to your home. (I've had one for years, and my mum has 3 or 4&#8230; a little vacuum army haha.)
It sounds like spring is motivating you a lot! :)


----------



## AlbaNY

So, we had the baseline appointment. I am excited now, and DH must be too, because although he grumped about the cost for a while after he is now joking around like usual. ;)

Tomorrow the meds will be delivered, and in the evening I am to mix two phials of Menopur powder and two of Bravelle to inject. Yikes about the injections, but I suppose I'll manage eventually. (I can give shots to calves and cats, but myself??!) 

Lanet, how are you doing? Where are you now in the cycle? I'm curious to compare meds too if you don't mind :D


----------



## AlbaNY

It's all crickets and me in here! :D

I hope you are all doing well?

Last night was very frustrating. The pharmacy didn't deliver my meds until nearly 23:00, and the order did not include the Bravelle I was told to take. After a lot of googling I ended up calling the answering service and talking to my doctor. We figured out that the Gonal F included was what I should be using with the Menopur, but I didn't know the dose. 
Apparently there was a mixup, because the message I'd had from the clinic instructed me to use Menopur and Bravelle. I was so lost!! 

This morning I had to go very early to the clinic to find out the dose, and I sure wish I could have done it over the phone. At least it is sorted out now.

Tomorrow I have bloodwork and a scan before hearing what to take next.


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - congratulations! It's always a worrying time but enjoy it if you can.

AlbaNY - it's good your stay in schedule, that's one less thing to worry about. 

Melbram - fx'd for a natural BFP, hope you have lots of treats to look forward to. 

Mummy - I'm not surprised your knackered with your 2 lovely boys. I think your the only person whose baby pics make me smile on fb (and duck tales).

Duck tales - hope ilana is better soon. How are you?

2have4 - are you waiting for your blood tests to come back before getting dates?

Afm - aghhhh what a week. Will try to give the short version. Had a lovely birthday & a night away to Southwold - lovely coastal town. Mum is very much on the mend & can go home once they've sorted out someone to pop in & help her at home. They are full at the moment & waiting is doing her head in. Ahh the nhs - wonderful but it's all about the waiting whatever treatments you need.


----------



## MinxyChick

Two big things happened for me this week 
1). We had a telephone appointment with Penny from a Serum in Athens. Initial impressions have been really good, had more interest / info in a few mails than our clinic ever showed. 
One thing she wants to try is put DH on antibiotics for 40 days in case he has a hidden infection which is spoiling his sperm. DH researched this online & it's a possibility. I have read about it b4 but not pursued it b4. Secondly she wants to run some tests on me using AF blood - I can post the sample over. So that's quite gross. She's hopeful we could use my eggs cos of my age & her experience plus she'd use different drugs & protocol. Not convinced myself but see what happens. Plus we'd go over there for DH to have a sperm DNA frag test - this would still be cheaper than having it in the uk. Mini-break! 

2). Had WTF with clinic. As we used Eeva, Eeva predicts which embies will implant out of 8, we got 1 high, 2 medium & the rest low. Which is rubbish. Dr didn't mince his words - in his opinion, eggs are knackered & DH sperm is likely to be too. The fact with excellent donor sperm we still got rubbish embies it's pretty clear it's my eggs. Apparently it's very rare for someone my age to have bad eggs. Excellent. 
I asked him what he thought of the drugs / protocall serum had suggested he felt it would benefit ladies who produced only a few eggs as it's quality we've had it. 

Was hard to hear all this even though I knew it. Made it real. Was very sad. Am picking myself up & putting all efforts into DE. We both agree if anyone can get us pg it's serum.


----------



## MinxyChick

AlbaNY - didn't see your last update initially. So exciting that your starting, my DH can be cranky about the money sometimes especially when the clinic are so blasé about it. I think it's a man thing. 

I didn't inject until my 4th ivf & I should have done in from the start, as once you get over that initial fear it's fine. It doesn't hurt & I found the needle slid in like a hit knife through butter! I've heard so many stories about clinics not being clear on doses aghh - glad it's sorted now. 

2have - the vacuum sounds awesome. I've bought a travel book on Greece to start planning. I want to lose 8lbs to get to my pre ivf weight & most importantly get fit & ready to wear shorts! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## AlbaNY

I'm glad to see some updates.

I awoke with horrible back spasms and am in terrible pain today. I never had such a thing before.

At the clinic today they saw four follicles only. I've been told to increase the Gonal F and come in again tomorrow for more blog and another scan already. Tuesday's appointment is still on too. I sure hope more follicles pop up.

Sorry, but I can hardly sit up right now and must go.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi everyone! I hope you're all doing well.
Albany that's horrible about your back! Magnesium and potassium alleviate muscle spasms. Same with heat, treat yourself well lady! How much Gonal F are you on? I did flare protocols in April and Sept last year at 450 mg gonal and my eggs didn't grow. But I'm diagnosed with DOR and that's a consequence of early menopause.

Pinkie how are you doing? Taking it easy I hope? When's your next appt/scan?

Minxy, you and I are much on the same track. Losing weight, dealing with aging parents (my dad has Parkinsons and we're in and out of hospital). Getting ready for Greece. All the best with the weight loss. I lost 2 lbs last week. Haven't had a slice of bread, pasta or rice in a week. Stocking up on miracle noodles tonight!

My doctors should be getting back to me with the test results over the next week or two. I had to tell my kick boxing instructor this week as she knew I was preggers and making alternatives & exercise revisions for me. She's had 7 kids and was totally cheering me on. She said her last pregnancy she was the most fit for and it was the easiest of all 7 because she recovered much more quickly compared to the rest and the delivery was easier as her endurance was built up and she was stronger. She's going to try to help me get fit for Greece and stay fit in pregnancy next time. Very positive lady and so nice to hear a refreshing response when I have to tell someone that I lost the pregnancy. No long face, just encouraging for the next time.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi everyone.
Sorry I don't come on very often. I can't quickly pop on and catch up when reading on my phone. It's very small and takes me ages. I do think of you all.

I'm finding them both teething quite stressful. 
Fraser is a very demanding baby and I'm just lucky that Nathan is a chilled out little fella and will sit in his chair and wait (most of the time) or I can sit him in their and he just nods of on his own, but with Fraser I literally have to have him in my arms constantly.
He falls asleep, I put him down, the second his face ( he will only sleep longer then 10/15 mins if his front) touches the sofa he wakes and the process goes on and on until he's so exhausted. He is just crying a lot with his teeth and its just a nightmare.
If he doesn't nap he is just worse. 
They both go to bed at 5.30/6pm and Wake around 5am.
We tried dream feeding him last night at 9.30pm to see if they would wake at 6am when hubby's alarm is set but they woke at the same time. We going to keep trying it and increase the milk as we only tried 4oz.
Nathan is rolling all day, but once he's on his front he doesn't like to be there long so I can't go into the kitchen for long without him crying in frustration. They are growing and doing new things all the time. It's going by so so quickly.
They are 5 months tomorrow. 

I also feel bad as I only have the boys go talk about really and know some of you are on harder journeys than others. 
I know I've been through this all too but sometimes I'm
So occupied that I forget about it.
I just want to hear all good news from you all.

Pinkie hopefully your taking it easy and this baby/babies are strong.

Minxy I've spoke to you so know you are going through a lot. 

2have- I really hope can find out a way to keep a pregnancy. You've been through so much and so deserve it.

Ducktales, how are you, how is llana? Is she over the illness. It has taken Nathan 7 weeks to start getting back to himself. He has stopped talking, making any noises, stopped using his legs, didn't want to me held when having his bottle so had to lay him down, if he got himself in a state before he wanted feeding, we would have to keep the dummy in and comfort him for ages before he would drink, cried at a lot of people and Fraser, even if he smiled at him. Glad he's getting back to my little Nate. 

Bundles how are you??

Melbram? How are you??

Hubby is having a week off next week and he has said I can have a few nights in the spare room to catch up on sleep as though the boys sleep 9/10 hours, that both stir a lot, Nathan drops his dummy a lot and thrashing side to side trying to find it and Fraser turns a lot in the night. We will see if that happens x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Albany sorry I don't know your full story but wish you well too x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Albany - fingers crossed for the follies, I hope the increased stims help get things going. Sorry to hear about your back, take it easy. One thing I've learnt is to listen to your body and if it shouts rest, then make sure you do!

Minxy & 2have4kids - sounds like you are both off to the sunshine! I really hope this clinic can help you both make some progress, it sounds very promising. Congrats on the weight loss :happydance:

Mummy - sounds like you have your hands full! I hope you are able to get some sleep next week, it sounds like it will be welcome. Love your FB pics.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

AFM, scan booked for 9th April. Its a tough wait. I cant get too excited, I've been here before. I'm told the chances of another molar are 1% so I'm holding onto that. DH says he is putting it to the back of his mind but that he 'feels differently' about it this time, much more positive. I find that herder as I have the symptoms to deal with and areminder everytime I have to take progesterone. 

I've been POAS since 10dp3dt and all the tests are equally as strong lines on Frer and the lines are much stronger than the control lines. Last time at 13dp3dt, the line was faint and got stronger but not this time. I don't know what to read into that. Symptoms are very strong but mostly from the progesterone I think. Tired, sore boobs, bloated, windy :blush:

Two weeks tomorrow I'll know!


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - I hope the time flies to the 9th for you, this must be so nerve wracking.

Albany - hope those follies are growing.

Mummy - it sounds really hard work at the moment. Ah the promise of a nights sleep lets hope it comes true. I don't mind hearing about the boys, I enjoy it. You want to enjoy this & forget everything you've been through. 

2have - your instructor sounds ace. I really think the fitter someone is the easier the birth etc will be on them, that's a big incentive for me.

Afm: MY MUM CAME HOME TONIGHT!!! Shattered now, but she's home, house clean, fridge stocked. Someone is coming in twice a day. I've laid out her breakfast things & lunch. Then I'll go in after work. It's been 5 weeks & 2 days.


----------



## Pinkie 33

That's great news Minxy, you must be so relieved. I hope she gets on ok and you get a chance to have some well-deserved rest soon. xxx


----------



## Ducktales

pinkie - not long till your scan now, everything crossed for you
minxy - great news about your mum
2have4 - its nice to have someone to spur you on - kick boxing - you put me to shame
mummy - im glad Nate is recovered - its strange how they can be so different in their personalities but it will be lovely to watch when they are bigger
Albany - good luck to you

Ilana is much better now, although she has had a cold for the last 2 weeks.
She is 14 weeks on Saturday - I can't believe time has flown so quick.
She goes to bed at 5.30/6 every night and sleeps till 5.00 some nights but others only makes it till 3am before she is starving - one wake up in the night is fine, but like mummy I am finding it exhausting.
I feel blessed as she is such a contented baby, she only ever cries if she is hungry or has wind. She is alert all the time and just will not nap so I find myself on 2-3 hour walks some days where she does fall asleep for 30 mins or so.
On the not so good front, Ilana was born with 2 strawberry birthmarks - one on her nose and one on her neck at the side. The neck one has grown huge both in diameter but also in depth. We have been referred to Great Ormond Street and she will need an MRI scan on her whole body and particularly her brain in case she has an internal one as well which may have caused her fit. It is 99% that she will need vascular surgery on her neck which will be a major operation to cut off the blood vessels. We are very worried but should receive a letter next week with the date of our appointment, and of course we are in the best hands.

Like you mummy, I don't have much else going on at the moment so it is all baby talk - I hope it isn't annoying for you guys as I know what it feels like when you are all patiently waiting and please just tell me to shut up.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0908.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AlbaNY

To have, thank you. I am on 225 of the Gonal. I think my follies are growing well, but I'll only have five. I'd expected more. [eta: and two powders of Menopur.]

Thank you Mummy. :)

Pinkie, I sure wish I could rest! I'm so darned busy now, and they've wanted me in every morning so far since I began. Anyway, today they told me not to expect any more follicles. Five it is.

Minxy, they must be. One is nearly 16mm today, and the rest "smaller." 
That's great news about your mother. :)

Ducktales, Thank you.
That is worrisome, and I hope everything is okay.


----------



## 2have4kids

Albany that's really fantastic about your eggs, I wish you plenty of big juicy plump beautiful embies by the time you go for transfer. 

Hi to all you ladies, well I have had news about the embryonic pathology. The baby had 45x Turner syndrome which is a Downs syndrome thing. I asked if it could be from the sperm and she said no it was definitely from the egg. We're both really happy to hear this as it gives me extra confidence going forward. I'm glad it happened to miscarry as I wouldn't have wanted to continue with a downs pregnancy despite being through so much and having waited so long.

I'm still waiting for the immunology report and once we know what that looks like we're going to start talking dates with Serum. I'm trying to convince my mom and aunt to come with us, I think my little sister will be going too. It would be a really special holiday, especially if I could conceive and hang onto a sticky bean this time.

I hope you're all having a good week. I was happy when I lost 2 lbs last week, then I got my little robot vacuum and then the doctor called with these results. So it's been a fantastic day! :bunny:


----------



## AlbaNY

2Have, I'm really glad for you that you are pleased with the news and moving forward.


----------



## AlbaNY

So, I'm in a bit of a bad place tonight.

I called in the refills, and the total was very high. DH says that our savings are nearly wiped out, although we may get a little bit reimbursed. He says this is our only try. He will not change his mind on this, I have experience to believe and understand his reasons.

But&#8230; I am freaking out with fear that we will not have success and that this is it, no kids. I'm so scared.


----------



## 2have4kids

How is it only his decision to make? As well, what if there were alternatives which don't cost as much. I find it difficult to deal with absolutes, nothing in life is absolute and we'd definitely go into debt to have kids. Money means so much less. I'd rather sell my house or car than be told no kids in my life, that's so concrete. 
I can understand this is difficult for you, I wouldn't be able to accept hearing no kids. :cry:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Minxy so glad mum is home and you can hopefully not worry as much when she has someone coming in twice a day.
5 weeks is a long time and I know its so draining and boring sitting in hospital for so long.

Pinkie/ glad your both feeling more positive this time. You have to be and just hope for the best. April will be here so quickly.

AlbaNY I don't think that's very fair. After all what's the point of having money and no future children to spend it on.
I told hubby I would get myself into debt to have children. I just couldn't have a life without them 1 way or another.

2 have- having a child with disability is hard as I know from my auntie. My nan has had a very hard life with her daughter. 
I'm not totally sure what I would have done. We would have been torn x

Duck- I'd be the same. So worried about an op.
Nate has a strawberry on his nose and birth mark on his eye lid. I'm scares about the nose growing but have been told it can be painlessly lasered off which we would choose as children can be cruel at schools but normally they fade by 2 years of age. 
Let us know how things go x


----------



## AlbaNY

Thank you for understanding.

It is complicated, but for one thing I do not work. The finances are pretty much in his control, and even if I were to work it would have to be part time and earning little (health reasons. Also we thought it better with all the ivf scheduling and we agree to have one parent home.) 
I wouldn't mind a loan to do ivf, but DH has anxiety about not having savings and about loans due to a bad period in his twenties after losing his job and not finding another for more than a year. Savings are very important to him. I know he will not change his mind about that. Lastly, I cannot stand living where we do. I have been in the city since 2004, but I grew up on a farm and hate it here. I have long felt like in prison just waiting for real life to begin so that the barely tolerable suffocation feelings will go away. I don't feel like myself, can't stand our crowded, dirty, rude neighbourhood and miss sunlight, being able to go outside, and things hard to describe. For me it is like an entire aspect of life has been cut off all this time and it is like missing a sense of smell, sight, or hearing... Very hard to explain, but very important to me. We wanted to move in 2-3 years, but had to save a lot first. This cycle just wiped out the savings.

Of course, I feel strongly about having a child too, but that is more recent and probably still hasn't sunk in that we can't just do that like most people. When I think of not having a family I feel just as desperate. Perhaps I should speak to a therapist to sort things, but in any case I am very afraid of the way I'll feel if this fails and we can't do it again or move either. :(

The only idea I had is that maybe we could do mini IVF next year if hunks doesn't work? Our insurance covers an amount yearly, but the meds and a few non-covered things added up terribly, and I'm not even certain if the amount being billed to insurance will be under the limit, because no one answered that for us at the clinic. 
What I am hoping is that mini-ivf could be under the yearly amount so that we could try? I don't know much about it, but maybe? I heard it is done without many/any stims? That would make the difference even if you only get an egg at a time, because one egg to retrieve with it covered would be a chance compared to none at all. 

I'm sorry to dump all this here, but I am sure you guys have also struggled with certain aspects of the journey too. My SIL is very sympathetic too, but being a very different sort of person fundamentally doesn't understand my motivations about many things, however, she had several failed ivf cycles and is a wonderful support regarding the infertility. 
I do think I will be asking about the counselling or support group the clinic offers, now that I am writing all this.


----------



## 2have4kids

I think what you said put things in perspective, being a sole income earner puts your family at a much higher risk to financial adversity and I agree with him that taking on debt wouldn't be a good thing. We each have to make things work as we see fit. 
For example, I would like a family of 4 children and unlike many other women, I would not stay at home nor would I want to. I am in love with my career and don't think I'd thrive being at home or at home with children all day. My plan is to hire a nanny to help with childcare, cooking, and light cleaning when they're small. I have Fridays off and love my three day weekends and work from home on Wednesdays so I'd still be able to have loads of quality time with my little drips compared to the average working mom. But having been a nanny through my university summers I just know I'd lose my mind being at home around kids all day, even if they're my own. 
Most other women I know would kill to be a stay at home mom. We all have to do what's right in our unique situations and there's no judgement around that from me! 
I really do hope it works out for you with this round, you deserve a family!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

AlbaNY you sound very unhappy. I think you definetly need to talk to hubby and tell him how your feeling. You hear so many stories or people splitting up because of the stress of Ivf and you don't want it to come to that.
I understand you don't work but things should be decided between both of you and not him just saying no that's it.
You can still keep savings and get a loan out but make sure it's an amount that he can pay back out of his wages.
Would he be happy or complete with no children?
everyone has their own opinions so speak to your family, SIL, friends, councillor who ever to get it off your chest as just typing it does not get things off my chest, I need to say it to someone.
I really hope that this round works for you and that you don't need to worry about needing extra money.
You don't need stress whilst doing Ivf though so really do try and stay as relaxed as possible for the best possible change x


----------



## AlbaNY

Thank you Mummy and 2Have for your thoughtful replies. 

I am actually much better now. I wrote a long post in my journal about it, so I won't clutter this thread. However, I talked myself into being relaxed about the outcome this cycle, and then DH told me that the company he has long been thinking about switching to covers IVF 100%, he found out. In the long term I am now convinced we will get a chance to try again one way or another. It took so much pressure off.

2Have, I do agree with him also regarding being financially safe. It is a very important thing. It sounds like you have everything figured out for you, which is great. :) 
How wonderful that you have three day weekends and work from home one day too! 

I'm not exactly content with the path my life is taking (lack of fulfilling career,) but I have been making it into a good one all the same. ;) I do know that I'll be happy as a homemaker and hopefully stay at home mum, so that is good. It would be so hard if I had a different personality/frame of mind. Anyway&#8230;

Mummy, I have been thinking about what next if it doesn't work. At first I'll need some time to regroup, but I do plan to get a part time job nearby and will save my wages toward IVF. The only reason I hadn't already was to have the freedom for appointments and planning on being pregnant. Aside from that, things may work out for other reasons too. 
We may need to talk more, but we will. He is very understanding and values communication, which is one reason I'm with him. :) 

Thank you so much.


----------



## AlbaNY

In other news, I may trigger tonight! Yay!! 

Today I saw the really nice Dr again for the sonogram. She said it'll be tonight or tomorrow, so I am pretty excited. My five follicles are all around the same size, which she said was excellent. The one on the left is 20mm. The four on the right are 16mm, 17mm, 18mm, and 19mm. 


Where all the rest of you at now? 
Lanet hasn't posted here in a while, but I think she is triggering soon too? 
Ducktales, you are still waiting to find out when her appointment will be?
Pinkie, I hope we hear good things from you on the 9th! :)


----------



## AlbaNY

I really need to sleep, but I'm having a hard time. My right side hurts something awful, but that is to be expected? Right? 
I'm glad that everything will be checked in just a few hours.


----------



## AlbaNY

Trigger tonight. :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Sleep well Albany, sweet dreams!


----------



## MinxyChick

AlbaNY - your follies are nice & big, it is common to feel a little discomfort / fullness. I was actually far more uncomfortable on my cycles with the least follies, there appears to rhyme or reason to this. 
Good luck for egg collection tomorrow. As the others have said try to relax this cycle. Hopefully you won't need to but if you do I'm sure you'll find a way to save some money for another cycle. If you can afford to live on DH's salary saving money from a part-time job could be an excellent idea.

Afm: I was determined not to think about mother's day yesterday but I did find it very hard in the morning (in the afternoon we took my Mum out for a drive, then I made us roast dinner at hers & we watched MidSummer Murders afterwards - so lovely to have a normal weekend with my Mum), I found it hard to know that I will never have a biological child, I will never have a child that looks like me and just thinking about those 4 IVFs and how really with my poor eggs we never stood a chance. It kinda takes its toil. I had a really good conversation with DH, we both feel if this donor cycle doesn't work that we won't do double donation but we will pursue adoption. Double donation isn't for us, we'd rather try and give a wonderful family life to a child whose had a terrible start than make a new life using DNA of two strangers anyway, who are child would not be able to trace. Adoption will be hard as if we are lucky enough to adopt our child will likely have a horrible histroy we will need to explain to them and they will no doubt need more support.

We will see....


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy, that's a brave choice and although you have wicked fears, once in loving homes, children are extremely resilient! They bounce with the situation and given love and safety, they flourish. Whatever form it comes, you will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## AlbaNY

Minxy, it is a relief to hear that maybe the pain isn't that much worse for those with more follies. I suppose it is kind of like endo, and that sometimes mild endo hurts more than extensive for no apparent reason? 

I am pretty relaxed. My only concern at this point is how sick I became with the flu DH brought home last week. It isn't at all ideal, but I cannot help it, so&#8230; :shrug:

I'm so sorry for all the turmoil you've been going through. Many hugs and luck to you and your husband. What 2Have says is quite true. A friend of mine ended up deciding to adopt from Kazakhstan some years ago, and it was so sad what conditions her son had been in. He has responded beautifully to their love however, and it truly is amazing.


----------



## MinxyChick

AlbaNY, 2Have - thanks for your kind words. I truly believe a child can flourish in the right environment too. I need to also look into how the fact my husband was married before, all be it 14 years ago would effect things.

2Have - sorry I meant to comment on the results of the test & the turner's syndrome. It is good news this is on the half of the egg & the sperm is still good. I'm sure I saw somewhere on the DE thread that this exact thing with the turner's syndrome happended to someone else too who used a donor in prague. I might be going crazy. I have such a good feeling about Serum for you.

AlbaNY - EC tomorrow? Good luck. Having had 4 ECs I found the pain afterwards varied each time, the best thing I did for myself was get myself to bed as soon as possible and just sleep and rest. Keep up clear fluids and eat well.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Albany, sending you lots of luck and good wishes, I really hope this is the cycle for you :hugs:

2have4kids, when are you looking at getting going again?

Minxy, it sounds like you have talked things through and made some brave choices. We too are very open to adoption and if this pregnancy is another molar, we maybe considering it. There is only so much of this you can put yourself through before life has to move forward. I sometimes feel like I'm stuck in groundhog day, re-living this over and over again. I'm hopeful that things have worked out for us this time but I'm realistic that there is a chance that it hasn't. We'll find out a week tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - I'm hopeful this will be ok for you. But I totally agree about the Groundhog Day. I never thought I'd give up on IVF but we've tried everything. I've spent 4 years having tests, researching being so focused. I'm worn out. If we do this next round then that's it. I feel I've disappeared beneath all this.


----------



## AlbaNY

Hi guys! I am PUPO with twins today!

Our four embryos looked excellent yesterday. Today one was still excellent, and one had arrested yesterday becoming more fragmented since. Two were growing but more slowly. We froze the lonely one today after transferring two. :)


----------



## YearningHeart

AlbaNY - Congratulations! Im really happy for you. Hopefully everything goes smooth and well. x


----------



## 2have4kids

Albany congrats!! Fx for sticky beans!!!
Pinkie we're trying to get to the Athens clinic before June 1, this is when the price of flights & accommodations all go up (high season). Consultation is Monday.


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi AlbaNY - congrats & fx'd for the 2 week wait. How did EC go etc? 


Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 

In gross news I have to send a sample of AF blood to the clinic for testing. AF started yesterday.


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - How comes you had to give a sample of AF?


----------



## AlbaNY

Thanks guys :)

2Have, good luck with the consult.

Minxy, egg collection was interesting. I wrote in my blog here about it, but the short version is that they gave me an epidural instead of twilight sedation. I dreaded the idea of an epidural, but they decided to do it rather than risk a med contraindicated with a mitochondrial muscle disease I have. Instead of leaving shortly after the procedure I had to lay around half the day until I could walk and pee.


----------



## 2have4kids

AlbNy wow, that's interesting. I'll have to read you journal soon when I have time. Glad you're ok.


----------



## MinxyChick

Yh - the tests are to look for 6 different infections. AF blood is a better indicator as it comes from higher up in the body. 

AlbaNY - I'll read your blog, nothing is ever straightforward it seems on this journey. I always stay as long as possible after EC as I'm always really drowsy. 

Afm: big news! Trip to Athens booked for 6 days from 5th May. DH can have DNA frag test, I can have aqua scan (some womb scan) & hopefully sort out DE. The rest a holiday for us. Booked a fancy hotel too but we really need a lovely holiday especially if sperm test comes back bad. I'd like to do the cycle start of July. Been feeling despondent about it all, this has cheered me up a bit.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Congrats Alabany, keeping everything crossed for you! :happydance:

Minxy, wonderful news! Its all starting to happen, I really hope this works out for you, it sounds like they are doing everything they possibly can :thumbup:

2have4, also wonderful news! Its great that everything is coming together! Not long until May/June ladies!

AFM, plodding on until scan on Wednesday. The wait is driving me crackers!

xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

MinxyChick said:


> Afm: big news! Trip to Athens booked for 6 days from 5th May. DH can have DNA frag test, I can have aqua scan (some womb scan) & hopefully sort out DE. The rest a holiday for us. Booked a fancy hotel too but we really need a lovely holiday especially if sperm test comes back bad. I'd like to do the cycle start of July. Been feeling despondent about it all, this has cheered me up a bit.

Minxy, you must be so excited, that's VERY soon! We just got off the phone with Peny this morning, am going to do the AF blood infection test too, aqua scan and DH will have the frag test done too. I'm hoping it doesn't cost too much!

I can't wait to get our dates booked too. She said she's now looking for a donor for me, she said she might have issues with the height :nope: darn! Oh well. At this point I can't care too much, just want to get knocked up with twins!:happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie, I can't wait for your scan too, let us know as soon as you see your little ones :bunny: yes little ones, not one lol.


----------



## AlbaNY

Minxy, that is awesome news about the trip! 

2Have, I hope your trip can be booked soon. It feels good to have things planned.




Sooo&#8230; I plan to start a thread asking about this, but is it way too early for a bfp??

I think I have mentioned testing out the trigger? When it became faint and then negative I wasn't sure if I should continue to POS, but I had a bag of fifty tests languishing. A day or two ago I read that the earliest I could hope to test wouldn't be until Thursday, so I talked myself into continuing at least until then, because I could tell myself it was too early when I saw stark white. 

This morning I took another test, and instead of the stark negative I expected there is a clear but faint line. It is nearly as dark as on the 5th, before the trigger appeared to be out. Yesterday I held my FMU to be certain after the previous day's test. I'm actually starting to think this could be a real positive. 

Of course, if I just wait until tomorrow morning I maybe know more, but you can imagine how hard that is. ;) Do you think it is possible or was my urine too diluted the last two days?


----------



## 2have4kids

Sometimes the trigger leaves your system quite quickly. Keep testing and let us know how it goes!


----------



## AlbaNY

I was certain that the trigger was out, but today seems so early for a real positive. It is making me excited.


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - Oh right ok, it is the first I heard about test on AF. Hope you are doing well, nice to hear you have a lovely holiday booked. I had an aqua scan too, it was a quick process. x

Pinkie - What is this scan for? To see if it is a BFP or how many babies? Sorry I feel quite lost and behind on posts. Hope everything is going well for you and all. xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - thinking of you today, good luck. 

Yearning - does the aqua scan hurt? How are things with you? 

2have - there are 2 types of AF blood tests I'm opting for both, they are 100 euros & 170 euros. The aquascan & DNA frag is cheaper at Serum than in the uk but I'll guess you'll have yours in Canada? 
I was talking to a lady on twitter whose been to serum she wanted DE went over for a scan, they found a blemish, she had a hysto the next day, they saw 1 follicle did an impromptu EC & she got her first blast. Bfn tho & still doing donor. But she said things move fast there, which is great as I think we need an out of the box approach, I just don't want an EC or pressure to use my eggs. I've been through enough & I hope they accept that. That is my only reservation with any clinic. 
We could also freeze some sperm so would only need to go back for transfer but I'd like another holiday if we're travelling all that way! 

AlbaNY - I don't know much about BFPs but it sounds promising. I would test everyday now you've come this far. Keep us posted. 

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - When I had my Aqua scan it did not really hurt. It was little uncomfortable but not painful, no. They put a speculum in and that time the body has to be as calm and relaxed as possible. I have had a speculum put in few times and I remember the first time I was so sacred and panicking and so my muscles tensed up causing pain when speculum was inserted, the main thing is just be relaxed. The actual process you cant really feel much. 

I remember when I had my Aqua scan, the gyn said it seems as though I might have fibroid, I was so upset, I started crying. So I had to have a surgery to check the inside better, after which they doctors said they couldnt see inside properly because the womb lining was too thick so I had to have the surgery repeated. Eventually they manged to check and turns out I had no fibroid :) The tears over nothing


- No updates really for me, I was on pills for a month, then AF came so I started Microgynon pills which is for 3 weeks. I have a scan on 25th and from that day my stims begin. I cant wait for this process to come to an end with good news hopefully. I dont think I can handle another BFN. I guess we all say that. xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

It sounds like things are moving really quickly with the new clinic, I'm keeping everything crossed for you all :happydance:

AlbaNy, really hoping this is the start of your BFP! Cant wait for your updates.

AFM, I'm 7 weeks today with twins! Both are measuring 1cm and are in the right place and we saw both heartbeats. So excited, just hoping this is it for us now.

xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Pinkie - omg! I'm so excited for you. It's brilliant, omg!! More twinnies. 

Yh - thanks for the info. Sounds like it'll all be fine. 
Not long now for you.


----------



## 2have4kids

Pinkie that's amazing news! fingers and toes are crossed for you for a happy healthy pregnancy and sticky beans!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks ladies, cant wait for your good news too :hugs: Xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ohhhh yay!!!! I have goose bumps. So happy for you. Being pregnant with 2 really makes all this feel so much better. Want to talk about anything and I'm here as all of the ladies are x


----------



## Ducktales

pinkie - wow - congrats
albany - fingers crossed
love to everyone else - i read all the updates.

really hard to get time on the computer.
We have our appointment at Great Ormond Street Hospital on 29th APril for a large vascular birthmark on Ilana's neck which will need operating on in due course.
The worry never stops
xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - Thats great! exciting!! I hope you have a happy and very healthy 9 months. x
Minxy - Yep it will be fine hopefully. Let us know how it goes. x
mummy - How are you? Its been long time Iv not spoke to you. How are the twins? x
Ducktales - Yeah I can imagine the worry never ends, parenthood life eh! I hope everything works out well for your little one. x
2have4kids - How are you? How is your health? How is everything? x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, well we had our consult with Dr Beers clinic. Here are the crazy recommendations:

1. we have to do LIT: this means spinning white blood cells off of DH's blood and injecting into me in a number of locations. Twice, three weeks apart before IVF. So this means we have to travel to Mexico or Toronto at the beginning of May to do this treatment, then the next treatment in Athens 3 weeks before the IVF. 
This ensures I don't keep rejecting DH's cells (in the embryo).
2. IVIG - have to do this treatment 1 week before IVF ($1000Euro) 
Upon a BFP they will test this again and decide if I need another IVIG. I may need to travel to the States to get this treatment if we get the BFP and my B Cell agg (Leukocyte Antibody tests high again).
3. Humira for TNF Alpha blockers
4. Lovenox/Celexane (Thrombophelia)
5 baby aspirin and all of the usual stuff

Drugs 3 & 4 help the egg deeply implant (in 4 tests I showed signs of minor blood clotting which can hinder embryo from deeply implantation (may be why I lost the 1st embryo last time).

Whew! The testing was worth it. We'll do exactly as they say and hope that this time is a success. It's going to be quick timing to get it all together though. I need to arrange the LIT with Toronto or Mexico asap for May so that we can get to Athens before June 1.

I hope you're all doing well. I just wanted to pop in and share the news. Immune issues are serious, I had no idea just how many hoops I'd have to jump through in order to have a family.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Crikey :wacko: 2have4, you really do have quite a shopping list there! I really hope this leads to your BFP. Have you looked at the endoscratch to help with implantation? All the science seems to suggest it works. It was very painful but only cost £200, a bargain on the scale of things! X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Pinkie, it wasn't recommended. With a blood clotting issue they said even if it does implant I can loose the baby at a very late sate (second tri) because it can cause malnourishment of the fetus. I'm going to ask about an endo scratch since I'll have an aquascan anyway. Might as well throw it all at this next attempt!


----------



## MinxyChick

2have - oh my gosh, so many things to do. I believe if anyone can organise all this it is you. I really pray this does the trick. 

Afm : back from a brilliant weekend to London with one of my friends, touristy stuff, shopping, Camden market, night out in soho with her gay friends (so much fun), karaoke, rock bar - best night out I've had in years. Was great to really relax. 

Had a long chat with DH before going away, we're both really interested in looking into adoption. I'm even thinking about not doing the donor cycle. I'm very torn as we'd have to wait 6 months after our last IVF to apply for adoption. Will see how the trip goes & what we find out on adoption. 

Hope everyone else has had good weekends too


----------



## AlbaNY

OMG, everyone! It is really a BFP!

I took a little break and didn't test, but today I gave in and it is definite. We are so excited and a little shocked. Somehow I wasn't entirely convince this could work for us on the first try. 
Wednesday is the beta, but I am optimistic about the next weeks. :)




Pinkie, how wonderful and exciting!

2Have, that is all very confusing to me, but it sounds like things are moving forward nicely and all of those treatments will help greatly. Good luck. 

Hugs Minxy! :) You sound well. Enjoy the trip and much luck.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great news Albany! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

YEAY! So happy for you Albany! Let this be a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## MinxyChick

Albany - congratulations!!! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. 

Afm: been very torn between donor & adoption, if nothing bad comes out of these tests etc then I definitely want to try a DE round. I think it will be the only way for me to move on.


----------



## AlbaNY

Thank you everyone.

Today was the beta: 84.
Ever since the call I've been anxious. The doctor was covering for mine, and although he congratulated me he seemed cautious. Then I began spotting too. 
He said 84 is on the low end of the range and wants me to go back on Friday to make sure it increases properly. He asked about cramping and spotting, but I didn't start the spotting until after the call. I know it is fairly usual, but&#8230; anxious.


----------



## 2have4kids

Albany doctors often worry alot when initial betas come in, I had super high betas and my doc said they were low, :shrug: Be confident things will work out. 

Minxy, I'd be interested to hear about the adoption process when you find out more. If this donor cycle doesn't work out we'll have frosties but I'm going to be doing the same thing as you.

How's everyone else? Mummy, Yearning, ducktales, pinkie, anyone heard from melbram? I hope you're all doing ok and have fun Easter things planned.


----------



## AlbaNY

2Have, thank you for the reassurance. Since it was a doctor I had never met I'm unsure what he is like or how familiar he was with my case. I'm so very nervous today still. The spotting began again and is redder than brown but not heavy, but Googling shows many instances of this being okay. All I can do is wait for tomorrow, but I am extremely impatient. I was so confident before the bleeding.

That said, based on the various brands of tests and their sensitivity, I suspect the levels are doubling just fine? The Clearblue digital was still negative on Saturday, anyway, when others had been positive. By Monday it said 1-2 pregnant. Googling tells me that might fit in nicely with yesterday's beta? I'm just so scared after feeling so happy and realising that things can still easily go wrong. As you all can relate to, we want this to work so badly.


----------



## 2have4kids

Albany, stay horizontal until your spotting stops. watch some uplifting funny movies, and try not to stress (easier said than done).


----------



## AlbaNY

The beta today was only 39.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh no Albany! I'm so sorry, my heart goes out to you. What a roller coaster this is. You need to take care of yourself, tea, warm bubble bath, long walks.


----------



## MinxyChick

Oh AlbaNY I'm so sad to hear this. This is such sad news, hope you & DH can take care of each other through this. This is such a cruel process.


----------



## YearningHeart

AlbaNY - :hugs: So sorry to hear the news. I hope you can get pass this horrible feeling very soon, stay strong. I hope something comes up for you. Take care of yourself. xx


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi everyone, how are things with you all?

AlbaNY - I'm not sure what to say, but hope you are ok. You have been in my thoughts.
2have4 - where are things with the process currently?
Pinkie - when is your next scan? Any morning sickness yet?
Yearning - are you moving off BCP yet?

Afm - got my blood test results back from Serum this morning for hidden chlmydia and 6 other possible infections tested from AF blood - all came back negative! Relieved about that no tablets to take and no way anything could have affected the previous cycles. About a week and a half until we go out there for the DNA Fragmentation Test & Aqua Scan and our holiday. Hopefully we can plan the DE cycle whilst we are there.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Albany, I hope you are ok. Really sorry it wasn't your time Xx

Minxy, Great news! :happydance: Its coming together for you, a holiday sounds fab! Hope you manage to get your cycle sorted whilst you are there Xx

I'm great thanks, tired and sick but loving it. Had a scan on Sunday, all was ok, midwife is Monday so hopefully get 12 week scan booked. Just keeping everything crossed these are sticky beans Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - Oh thats fantastic news! Ahhh a holiday, I have been wanting a holiday for long time. Any plans on where you are going? x

Pinkie - Hey how are you doing? haha I think thats the first I have heard 'Tired and sick and loving it' awww the feeling of pregnant I guess is special :)
Can I ask something if you dont mind, when you had you IVF with BFP, how many embryo transfer did you have? Its so cool to have twins. I hope everything works out smooth and well for you. x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Yearningheart, I had two embies transferred but I also had the endoscratch procedure which I do believe helped with implantation. What is your plan? X


----------



## YearningHeart

Pinkie - Oh right I see. Well I have finished my 7 weeks of 2 types of pills, yesterday was my scan which went well. I was told to start the stims (Last night was my first injection). It feels things are moving quite fast now, I have another scan on Wednesday. Looking forward to pass this quick quick. 

Anyhow because this is my second IVF, I can have 2 embryo transferred which is what I am going to choose if everything seems fine. I hope I get twins, my dream :) 

- What is an endoscratch procedure?


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Yearning - ooo starting stims exciting, hope this all goes well & quick for you. An endoscratch is something along the lines of them scratching your womb, a quick procedure this is done about a fortnight before transfer I think. The scratching is meant to help implantation. It normally costs between £100 - £150 and its one of the few things most clinics let you add onto the NHS treatment. I nearly had it last time but didn't, I might for this treatment if I can fit it in. It only hurts very briefly when they do the scratch. Pinkie - please jump in if any of that is wrong.
I need to get on planning the Athens trip, I expect we will go to all the major sights. I can't wait to get away somewhere hot & hopefully have a good relax despite visiting a fertility clinic but going abroad feels its more on our terms.

Hi Pinkie - so glad to hear things are going well. Getting the midwife appointment makes it feel all the more real. 

2have - hope Mexico went well, I'll check up on the other forum too.

AlbaNY - hope you're ok.

AFM: no news from me at the moment, been fighting off my first cold in year and had it for a fortnight. Finally feeling a bit better today, am hoping the Athens heat will burn any leftovers away, I thinks a lot of it is the getting over the IVF4, donor eggs and my Mum's hospital/rehab stay this year (I never really rested between work & seeing her, but I'd never change that), now the stress of that has passed everything is coming out, hoping to get back on top form for IVF5. My biggest gripe is I've been too exhausted this last fortnight to exercise, I was hoping for an exercise binge before Athens to look good but that's had to slide, not as bothered as I thought I would be about it.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - Oh right ok, sounds interesting not heard of that before. Its so amazing how everyone's IVF treatments can vary so much (Sorry I know a bit off topic).

- Has anyone heard that seminal plasma injected into the uterine cavity can improve IVF treatment? 

Well last time I went to my clinic, a lady who was doing research on this (part of the hospital) said they are doing research and many countries have already tried this and it shows a positive outcome, but here in the UK this is the first a research like this is being done. Anyhow she asked if me and my husband were interested in taking part in this research. What do you guys think? Have you come across this before


----------



## AlbaNY

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for your kind words! I need to read back and catch up, apologies!

We have been so sad, and more frustratingly have been worried about how we could do this again. Having the hope of another try makes a big difference. We were looking into Mexico, but the price added up so fast. The thought of another cycle next year even more costly than this time was a real downer, but Mexico seemed to get us to a lot OoP with all the hassle involved too. 

I was still feeling bleak until today. Now I have some pretty good news and feel quite a bit better. I spent a lot of time on the phone today. I'd found a clinic in Montreal that looks good and had prices clearly listed. I spoke to the lady assigned to us by insurance, and she was doubtful that we had coverage there. She gave advice for our next step here, but meh. After that I called the main insurance as she advised, and it turns out we do have substantial coverage in Canada! 
I crunched some numbers, and it is a much better option than any others. I am very excited and pleased aside from having to wait until January. We *can* do another fresh cycle without destroying our finances! :) :) :)
(I just hope that nothing changes with the insurance meanwhile.)


----------



## 2have4kids

Albany, does your insurance cover immune testing? If it does, it'd be wise to make sure there's nothing else going on causing you problems. Clotting issues are quite common and will cause chemicals & implantation failures. Obviously that's fantastic news about having another cycle and you couldn't have picked a more beautiful winter city. You'll love the ice castle and the culture if you haven't been there already. I just realized how many issues I have now, even if I could have produced my own eggs during IVF, I would have lost the baby early on due to clotting issues that my fertility clinic tested for and didn't find. Just seeing that you might have extra time.


----------



## AlbaNY

2Have, thanks for your input. I saw my regular rheumatologist just before beginning the cycle, and she did some testing. She said all the "pregnancy related stuff" came back fine, but I don't know what she actually tested. I am expecting my records any day now from the clinic, so hopefully that will be noted (she sent them the results.) 

Is there anything in particular you can recommend checking? That's a new world of possibilities to me. ;)
I do know that I have a clotting issue called delta granule storage pool deficiency, but it never caused me problems with surgeries in the past. (It is a tendency to bleed too much.) 

My good lifelong friend and I had a long conversation yesterday updating her on the cycle and the process. She offered very sincerely to be a surrogate if it comes to that. It is so kind of her and would help so much if we were to end up navigating that course. She had offered long ago before this was any remote possibility, but the offer yesterday was well thought out and genuine.

We do love Montreal, but my only winter trip didn't allow for me to see anything but icy roads. :D I'm sure it will be lovely, but I hope we don't run into weather events.



Aren't you about to go to Mexico or someplace for LIT? Have fun and good luck. It is already only a month before you'll be in Athens!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Albany, I can relate to your friend offering surrogacy, so did mine. How generous is that!?? My friend is overweight and I'd really hate for complications to happen. I think we'd have to adopt, I just wouldn't want to put her through that. But it brings me to tears every time I think about her offer, friends like that don't come around that often. 

The Dr Beer clinic tests confirmed my suspicions that there were other problems sabotaging our successes and with the sheet of positives that came back I've been able to research the heck out of everything and understand what's going on/how to treat the problems. You may not have any issues outside of IVF, just something to see if your insurance covers for testing if you have a wait till your next one. 

For me, these were a few (common) positives on my sheet: 


PAI-1 4G/5G gene mutation
AntiPhospholipid Antibody positive on IgG Phosphethanolamines
low on the Natural Killer cell assay
really high on the TH1:TH2 cytokines 50% and should be lower than 30%

PAI-1 4G marker means I got thrombophelia from one of my parents (clotting issues), my fertility clinic didn't do this test, they supposedly only test for a very common clotting function of which there are 4 to test for. 

Apa's are characteristic of low implantation rates and chemicals. There are 18 proteins that they test, I was positive on 1 of these. 

Cytokines in the NK panel are killer cells, I'm not producing antibodies that protect the fetus. The treatment I'm getting (called LIT) will spur my immune system to create antibodies to my husband's blood so that when I become pregnant the cytokines don't sniff out and expell the fetus. I'll have to get the treatment done with the donor's blood too. The test was interesting, I don't have high NK cells BUT I don't have any levels of antibodies that would have protected a fetus.

The thrombophelia and high apa's are dealt with via drugs, the cytokines are by using heparin, IVIg and LIT. Most people don't have all 3 issues lol but the studies are pretty clear, any Apa or PAI-1 issues and the fetus won't implant properly which can cause everything from no implantation, chemicals to m/c and later term losses because the fetus can't get the nutrition it needs when it doesn't implant properly.


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi Everyone, our little thread has been very quiet. I guess we pretty much all at different stages now. I've been away in Athens checking out this new clinic for a week at the beginning of the month, since getting back I've been so busy catching up with work I've not had time to update you ladies.

Ok, so we initially went over to have a Sperm DNA Fragmentation Test and AquaScan for me to have my womb checked. The AquaScan came back perfect but the DNA Frag was very bad. The lady at the clinic was so lovely, she said she couldn't see why my IVFs had had such bad results but she wouldn't try and get me to do another as she knew how tired I was of it. 
In cases where people come over like us, they normally freeze some sperm so you only need to to come back for transfer. Sadly DH's sperm is so bad they couldn't freeze it. She thought the sperm wasn't good enough to use and our best bet was double donation (which we do not want though). She was so lovely & understanding and said she would do what we wanted but be very honest with us (I've begged this from other clinics but they never were fully honest). Our treatment the whole time was a thousand times better than what we'd had in the UK ever. We decided to go ahead with DE anyway as that had been our plan and forget about the test results.
Coincidently they had a back up donor having a collection the next day who met my profile, so we could use her. So we did!!!

This angel gave us 8 eggs, 6 fertilised and we got 3 blasts from this!!! Because of where I am in my cycle we have frozen all 3. This is a miracle so far, the clinic were surprised as well due to the sperm quality. Out of 4 IVFS, 57 eggs, 44 fertlised not one ever ever got to blast. This is still the first step of a thousand but this is a true miracle to me so far. I am so grateful to this unknown lady for the chance she has given us and to the clinic as I don't believe we could have got this in the UK.

Also to double our chances we did a donor sperm IUI whilst there. I'll find out this weekend if it has worked. I'm getting AF cramps so I don't hold out much hope.

I would really reiterate how wonderful the clinic was, everyone was so caring & understanding. I've always been unimpressed with our treatment in the UK, and this really showed us how poor it was. Our UK clinic was interested in process first, money second and getting me pregnant third. I'm sure some clinics abroad are like this too but here it was about doing the right thing. Also the private treatment in the UK was so expensive in comparison and I didn't feel we had value for money. Not once has anyone read our file before a consult in the UK, whereas here they had.

If anyone is reading this and would like to know more please feel free to ask.

Pinkie - lovely to see the FB announcement.
AlbaNY - how are things with you?
2have4 - I will also PM you this update, keen to hear all your news
Yearning - how are things with you? Weren't you doing DR or BCP last month?


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - Hii how are you? Yeah this tread has been pretty quite, everyone busy busy :)
So happy to hear things went well for you in Athens! and Im glad they did a better job than in the UK. It is sad when people have to go through so much mentally and physically on top of that pay as well and not get the treatment they deserve. It does sound like a miracle, this lady coming into your life and things working out! I hope everything goes successful for you. So what is the next step? Sorry i don't have much knowledge on this field of donor etc. but am interested to know.

Little update from me, yeah I was doing the BCP pills good few weeks back, then was on stims for 22 days! Yep 22 days.. I thought I would never finish! Had the E.C (17 eggs, 12 fertilised) and now got the embryo transfer tomorrow :)
Im going to get 2 embryos put back in if all seems well and then my 2ww starts :coffee:


----------



## MinxyChick

Yearning - best of luck for transfer & 2ww. I can't believe how long you've had to stim, what a nightmare. 

When AF arrives I'll email the clinic & see what they want to do. I'm not sure the process for FET, they said they'll either do a natural or medicated FET. I think if it's natural they'll just check my lining & do it. If it's medicated I guess I'll down reg & take something to plump up my lining. 
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - I hope AF arrives very soon! I'm sorry to hear of your struggle, stay strong. Good things go come eventually :)

I had my embryo transfer which went fine, now just in 2ww.

I hope everyone else is well. It's been long time, not heard from the other. X


----------



## Blythe

Minxychick I hope you don't mind me butting in. Which clinic are you using? I'm about to do another IVF round in the uk but need a back up plan in order to keep going?

I think I can get cheapest flight there but is accommodation expensive?

Your experience so far sounds wonderful and I hope it gives you the best possible result


----------



## 2have4kids

Yearning, hopefully your long efforts will pay off my dear! I wish you the very best with this horrid TWW. How do you feel? Everything ok? I never feel anything I have to say. Shocked twice now, the only 2 pregnancies ever had and felt nothing. I lose them at 8 weeks due to Thrombophilia now that I've been checked out and hoping the Humira, Aspirin, & Lovenox will hopefully conquer those genetic issues. 

Minxaaayyy! I think we'll be in Athens at the same time. If so would you like to meet up for tea? I'd love to give you a hug after all we've been through. Anyway, I too am waiting for AF and told Peny I'm quite worried. She said not to worry-ha:coffee: will work on that! Fresh donor IVF takes 14-18 days to stim the angel & get my lining ready, we arrive on the 31 and leave on the 23rd. DH says even if we have to change our flights to accommodate he wouldn't mind a bit. I smile trying not to show my stress. Once we get out of this hamster wheel and over to the sea and fresh air I know things will feel better. But please AF, just show your naughty little self!

Blythe, we're going to Serum in Athens. My previous co-ordinator for the Prague clinic couldn't say enough about them-maybe I should have listened then. But I wasn't ready to spend the money to be tested for immune issues then. They will insist on testing what most other clinics ignore (aqua scan & sperm frag)and be able to treat you for immune issues if you've been tested & diagnosed of those on your own. I like that they're putting a back up donor through for us (Prague Repro-Fit didn't), and Peny has been very thorough with my DH putting him on a regiment before we get there. How are you making out?

Albany you still hanging in there? 
Pinky, Mummy, Ducktales, Melbram & everyone else?


----------



## MinxyChick

Yearning - good luck for 2ww. I'm praying for sticky embies. 

Blythe - hi, we went to Serum in Athens. It's s hard to not get disheartened. We were really impressed with everything & to get 3 blasts out of 8 eggs with my DH's terrible sperm is nothing short of a miracle for us. I've emailed them today to sort out FET. 
Because we made a holiday out of our first visit we went mad & stayed somewhere fancy in the centre of town. I think there are a lot of reasonably priced hotels around. When we go back for the FET we are going to stay somewhere cheaper near the clinic as it'll be in & out. 
I found everyone spoke English & were very friendly in Athens. Also their subway is very easy to use. Good luck with your next cycle. 

Afm: DS IUI is bfn. In the process of emailing clinic to sort out FET. Felt very sad & despondent yesterday but rallying again today.


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I hope your dreams come true, everyone TTC deserves a baby. It's hard for all and I have so much respect for this TTC. Had I not been through this I would never of understood what TTC women go through.
I feel fine. I don't really have many symptoms other than cramps and a huge appetite. I'm just cutting time with family and friends so my 2ww goes fast.

Minxy - how are you? I hope you are well. I didn't get what you meant by DS IUI is bfn. Sorry I probably sound silly. But anyhow I hope all your dreams come true. X

I'm half way in my 2ww. My blood test is next Monday. I hope everyone is doing well. X


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi yearning, 
I'm good thanks, enjoying life whilst waiting for AF at end of the month to start FET. 

Sorry DS iui meant donor sperm iui.

Have you had the test yet?


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - oh right good good. So when you start your AF how long will it be before end of the treatment? I hope this one works out for you.

My blood test is tomorrow morning. I have a feeling it's a BFP maybe because iv not bled but anyhow I will find out tomorrow. I am against testing before the blood test to very nervous, I just hope this is the one. I can't go through another IVF it's just too much.

This thread has been very quite, I hope everyone is well.. I think everyone is just busy. X


----------



## Ducktales

yearning heart - i have everything crossed for you tomorrow
pinkie - how are you doing ?
minxy - i'm sorry - big hugs
blyth and 2have4 - i have everything crossed for Athens - hopefully you can get a nice relaxing time as well (though i know it is hardly relaxing, all this stuff)
Melbram - how are you?
I know that mummy has two poorly little babies so probably hasnt been on for a bit
I know i have been crap - i just dont get the time to use the internet at the moment.

AFM, Ilana is now 5 1/2 months and getting really big.
April 5th 13 was our ET day and as the day passed and every day since she was born i feel very lucky - I know what a struggle all of us have been and have gone through - i feel certain and positive that all of us lovely ladies on this thread will get their BFP's very soon.
Good luck to everyone and I can't wait to hear the updates


----------



## YearningHeart

Ducktales - wow your I can't believe how much your daughter has grown!! Time flew! She is gorgeous :)
It's lovely to see BFP especially from those who have been TTC for long or been through a struggle. I hope everyone's dreams come true, it's just it takes some longer than others, I hope tomorrow is a happy day for me.. All my pain and struggle will feel worth it, iv had a hard 2ww well near the end anyway.

Take care. Xxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Good luck yearning. I have everything crossed for you. 

Hi Duvktales - you are a busy lady with a little one now. I've kept in touch with Mummy, must be really tough with 2 ill little ones. Loving your Facebook piccies. Time does fly. Fingers crossed this time next month we'll be in Athens for FET


----------



## YearningHeart

Hey minxy - thought I will quickly update. I got a BFP, I had the blood test today, got my first scan in 3 weeks. Hoping that goes well. I'm still in shock, I still don't believe it, hope things work out for you. X


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

Yearning - FAB NEWS :wohoo: So pleased for you, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Minxy & 2have4kids, I've been following your trips on FB, I love the Greek Islands although I've never been to Athens. Your clinic sounds fab. I'm sending you both all the luck in the world for your cycles, you both deserve this so much xXx

How is everyone else?

AFM, all is going well thanks. Still have moments where I cant believe this has happened for us after everything we've gone through and I expect something to go wrong :dohh: I bought a Doppler to reassure myself :blush: I'm seeing the midwife on Tuesday and next scan is 15th July (21 wks) and then every 4wks after that. DH is busy trying to build us an extension! Big hugs lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## YearningHeart

pinkie - Thanks, Im just praying I have a good and easy pregnancy. I see some ladies are so normal during pregnancy, they can eat whatever and do whatever and then you see some who are like bed rest because they are so unwell. Im just hoping I am fit and well. I am trying to eat healthy and do little walks though I get tired so fast and I am always sleepy.. It still doesnt feel real.

wow 21 weeks for you! half way there. Hope all goes well, how is pregnancy going for you? oh cool I just realised you are having twins!!!! Yaay thats great. How are you feeling?

Hope everyone is doing well. xxxx


----------



## MinxyChick

Yearning - congratulations!! Fantastic news, good luck for scan & wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. 

Pinkie - glad everything is going well. Time is going so quickly. Hope DH gets the building work done in time, it'll be lovely to have an extension with the little ones.


----------



## Ducktales

yearning - massive congrats
fab news
love to everyone else
xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Yearning I'm sooo happy for you! You'll gave to update your profile pic soon to signify your beautiful growing wee flowers :dance: when's your first scan Bella?

Pinkie how are you feeling? I'm so glad to hear you're coming along well. This thread is pretty positive right now! I'm hoping Minxy and I can have a little of that fairy dust going around.

Tomorrow is transfer day. We haven't had any updates on the embies except that there are 9 growing. Peny also won't tell me the height of the donor. I think she got scared when she saw DH and I, at this rate I don't care! I just want the information for my future children. We plan to be honest about everything with them. 

Ducktales your little lady is so sweet, she's beautiful. I always love seeing fb updates!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

GOOD LUCK 2have4kids, heaven knows you deserve it after all you have been through. How many are you transferring? I am sending so much baby dust you way xXx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx Pinkie, we're just at breakfast before our appt. penny recommended putting 3 back and because my body loves to reject them, i tend to agree. A little fighting army is just what's needed. I'll be ok whatever happens, i'm in the best shape of my life to carry and I'm tall so there's room in there for lots lol


----------



## MinxyChick

Good luck with the transfer 2have. I think CIA they're so busy they don't give interim update info, I guess they see it as they're let you know when you need to know. Frustrating tho! Took us ages to find out about our blasts. 
Looks like your having a fab holiday too. Fx'd. 

Afm: drugs have arrived for my FET. Next step contact Penny once AF arrives which should be about Sunday.


----------



## MinxyChick

All sounds very promising! If all of my 3 defrost then we'd like to have all 3 back, I don't want to leave any behind! And as this our last go we want every chance. 

When do you fly home?


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids - OMG!!!!! Good luck!! I pray this works out for you, I was going to say exactly what pinkie said.. You really deserve this!! Ohh I am so hoping everything works out for you, all the struggle you have been through will be worth it. Make sure you take good rest and no stressing. Take it easy and lots of good luck. Let us know how it goes. I'm so happy and excited for you. X

Minxy - good luck Hun, how long will you you be on the drugs after AF comes? Hope this phase passes quick and smooth.. And I'm hoping you get a lovely BFP at the end. X

Nothing from me, other than having to deal with the horrible pessaries which is giving me heartburn, few more weeks and hopefully the pessaries will stop. 2 more weeks before my scan, I think I will believe it then, for now I'm dreaming. Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Minxy, that sounds brill with your plans. I'm hoping beyond all hopes that everything works out for you guys!!!

We had 6 perfect blasts of the 9 that fertilized and I'm now PUPO with 3 back. Fx for things to work out this time. It's pretty crazy, they have dance music playing in the resting room lol, thankfully I'm not fussy/don't mind it.


----------



## Pinkie 33

2have4kids, wonderful! Time to relax, put your feet up, giggle a lot and take it easy. I have everything crossed for you xxx

Minxy, hope AF arrives on time so that you can get moving too. You ladies are due a big heap of baby dust :hugs: xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx Yearning, Pinkie & Minxy for the kind words. We're in Rhodes old town relaxing in a castle like room right now. Late brunch and then shower + injections. 

They gave me HCG to do every other day. I've never seen this before! Anyone else? Off to the beach in a bit to laze around 

Pinkie how are those twinnies doing? Are you going to find out the genders? You're almost at that scan now hey? 

Minxy, I can't wait to hear for your success. You have been through too much. Serum is busy but then they should hire a few more staffers and focus on the individual experience. They have a lot going for them being one of the best immune-issue clinic. I'm just glad to almost be done jumping through all of the hoops.


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, 

2have4kids - how are you? What's the update with you? Hoping good news!!! Xx

How are all of you ladies? Does anyone have contact with mummy wannabe? She gave me her fb ages ago but I couldn't find it.
X


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi yearning, it was a bfn out if that 1st attempt in Athens. I'm here again right now going for an FET on Monday! Try and try again. This one WILL work!!!
Mummy is doing well, the boys are growing. She's staying at home with them and enjoying as far as I can see. 
How are you doing?
Minxy, you must be doing your cycle soon?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi yearning, it was a bfn out if that 1st attempt in Athens. I'm here again right now going for an FET on Monday! Try and try again. This one WILL work!!!
Mummy is doing well, the boys are growing. She's staying at home with them and enjoying as far as I can see. 
How are you doing?
Minxy, you must be doing your cycle soon?


----------



## YearningHeart

2have4kids, sorry to hear it was a bfn.. I love how you are so strong and never giving up!! That's the way! Good luck with the FET, I'm hoping it works out for you. Monday is your embryo transfer? 
I am doing well, got the little nausea here and there but other than that all is fine. I'm expecting twins, first trimester nearly over, you know what when you see your BFP your going to forget all he struggle, ok not literally but you feel all the struggles worth it. I can't wait to hear good news from you. Xx

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## 2have4kids

Thx bella, I'm so happy you got your instant family. Hope I can be as lucky as you my dear!


----------



## YearningHeart

Awwww heyy you will, I really hope you do. You deserve it! Think as positive as you can, I know easy said than done. Let us know about your FET. X


----------



## MinxyChick

:wacko:Hi Ladies,

YH - OMG Twins!!! I'm so excited for you, that's the third set on this thread.

2have - best of luck tomorrow. I truly believe Serum is the best clinic and the staff really care.
When did you get in Athens & when are you going home?

AFM: I've been off social media abit but I have been stalking 2have:wacko:

I went to Athens for FET a week ago, we did a transfer of all 3 of my icebabies Thursday 10th July. 3 perfect blasts. All I've ever wanted was a blast transfer :happydance: .We flew home on the Friday afternoon. I've been off work (back tomorrow), generally chilling and catching up with friends. Except I got into a car accident on Friday, I'm fine though, being off work might be over rated. The Dr has assured me the embies would be ok as they would decide whether to stay the previous week.
Peeing on stick day is Wednesday 23rd July. Like 2have I've had hcg injections so couldn't test early, I don't want a false positive. 
Praying this is our time, we've now spent £15k on IVF and we're spent out. If this works its worth every penny.
Really nervous to test as had no symptoms just a bit of cramping.

Hope everyone else is well :kiss:


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Minxy I want so bad for us both to finally get it. Glad you had 3 perfect ones. I was wondering about what test date they gave you? They usually give me the second Friday after a monday transfer. It's too early for the HCG jab to clear my system. Takes 2 mondays after. Just from what I noticed from my first try. Yes, I do believe Serum is the best despite not telling me the donor height:haha:

I too had 3 thaw, 2 expanded blasts, 1 smaller one and all transferred. Now trying to stay cool and rest. Ordered room service and watched movies yesterday. Flying to Amsterdam for an easy overnight tonight and home tomorrow.

This time I've done too much shopping. Feel a wee bit guilty coming home with a bag full of new clothing. One of the effects of me being here by myself for too long. I discovered these italian jeans that supposedly 'lift' your butt:haha:


Maybe a slight distraction too from all that's going on.


----------



## MinxyChick

Hi 2have, 

Well done on today, 3 blasts brilliant. Is the freezer empty now? 
Safe journey home. When are you back to work? 

I think we need all the distractions we can get, it's all part of this, making the best of it all. 

My tests dates are same as yours, mine is tomorrow which is 13dp5dt, I guess this is why I have to pay for a beta & progesterone in case of false positive. I did think this might be the case. Urghhh stringing it out further for us & more money & hassle getting the test done. 

I pray so hard this is it for us.


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxy do let me know how it goes. The last time when my poas was negative I didn't get bloods done, I just told Penny the bloods were negative. My doc offered but being the onus on a public health care system to pay for unnecessary tests I thought it a waste. 

Wonder exactly what happens though when theres a bfp while still having HCG levels from the jabs? I would assume the doubling time with a bfp would be messed up. I'm going to push the poas hpt till the second mon and do the betas a day or two later if I get lucky this time.

Praying to the fertility goddess :holly: that we each get at least a healthy set of twins!!:winkwink:

I have no more in the freezer. If this doesn't work we'll go on the adoption list (approx 3 year wait) and save up to try some less expensive European frozen egg ivf's in the mean time. I will have a family no matter what. Just wish it didn't take this long. A friend told me I should write a book about all this stuff. Seriously thinking about it. My sister is an English lit major. Just would want to bring light to Canada's sadly archaic system and the women's health cuts that keep happening under the Conservatives.


----------



## MinxyChick

BFP on 1st response & clear blue!!!!

Scared it's meds still in my system. Will go get the blood tests before work. Please god let this be real. 

2have - safe journey home. Please let this be our time xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Minxay!!! I'm super happy for you!! This is GOING to work!:thumbup: :hugs: 

:headspin::dance::bunny::wohoo::yipee::headspin::dance::bunny::wohoo::yipee:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Notice there's two dancing characters of each, how do you feel about twins?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Everyone.
Thought I'd come on. I've had a little update from minxy.
Still so happy for you.

I hears yearning heart is having twins so happy for you. How's it going?

2 have4 kids- what's your next step? So praying for good news for you x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi mummy, test on Aug 4this the next step. Then set up blood tests & scan because it will be a +.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Your luck will turn this time xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Minxy - congratulations!!!!! I'm praying everything goes smooth and well for you!! :)

Mummy - hi, how are you? Nice to hear from you. Yeah I'm having hopefully all goes well, I still can't believe it, I remember telling you how lucky you were to have twins. I'm well, feeling super tired and some of the typical pregnancy symptoms. How are you, how are your boys doing? X


----------



## 2have4kids

Yearning you need a ticker and a new photo, something positive and glowing to represent you right now!!


----------



## MinxyChick

Sorry guys after BFP & initial beta of 357 on the Wednesday, the second beta 48 hours later was only 397 (should have doubled), this was taken on the Friday, but due to NHS red tape & nightmares didn't get the result until Monday morning. I then raced over (1.5 hours drive each way), to our old UK clinic for a beta, this had now dropped by 20 to 374. My clinic abroad told me to stop all meds the baby had stopped growing at around 5 weeks. 

As most of you have already been on this path, you know how devastated we were. We only knew for 5 days but for those 5 days all the pain of the last 5 years was gone. We knew how fragile the whole thing is in these early days but it doesn't stop the mind and heart thinking, dreaming, loving those few cells.

We had said this would be our last go but thinking about it, it has been like the first IVF for us (as first DE round and first blasts), because of that we have another round in us. This BFP has given me the strength to carry on and really made me realise more than ever this is what we want. Not sure where we are going to get the money from though but we will find it! 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## AlbaNY

Minxy, I am so very sorry.

I'm also sorry not to have written to say so sooner! I had the email notification but haven't been on here. I don't have to imagine how it felt to hear that the betas were dropping. :(

I'm glad you guys are thinking to try again after this bit of more success. Much luck and hugs.


----------



## AlbaNY

As for me&#8230; We keep trying the natural way in spite of things. Every month I go mad thinking maybe, but the AF shows. I've been having some trouble with my cycles and great deal of pain, but it finally went away a few days post O last week. Maybe I had another haemorrhagic cyst, I think? It was nasty feeling for a long while, and I had AF 16 days apart with other weird things.

I'm 6 or so days post O and hopeful, but haha. DH has been really miserable at his job for a long time, but the other night he said we had to talk, and it was to say that he knows the IVF coverage is important but&#8230; We've agreed he should look, but that it isn't terribly long until January. 

I haven't had any luck at all in finding a job. :( The only news was one emailed rejection. My friend recommended substitute teaching, and it sounds too good to be true. I'm hoping it will work out that I can and will get placements. We are comfortable financially and have savings, but the IVF and wanting to move away makes the job more important.


----------

